#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Чувственное восприятие в МП.

## Dron

Илья Кучин:



> Видимость, кажимость чего-либо - это наличие явления (являющегося объекта) чего-либо и отсутствие самого (действительного объекта) чего-либо.
> Верно ли для тебя такое утверждение: "Свалакшана является являющимся объектом чувственного восприятия, не являясь действительным объектом чувственного восприятия"?


Определи свалакшану, на всякий случай.

----------


## Ильят

В данном случае не важно - свалакшана, свабхава, сварупа (исходя из того, что в МП наличие\отсутствие одного из трех подразумевает наличие\отсутствие остальных двух). В общем - атман. 

Ламрим:
Поэтому то, что [кажется] присущим самой вещи, независимо от внутреннего [—обозначающего] рассудка, называется «самостью» или «самобытием».

Нужно еще сразу уточнить:
являющимся объектом (snang yul) чувственного восприятия может быть только образ (репрезентация)

rnam pa (gzugs brnyan), akara - вид (образ, репрезентация) – кроме Вайбхашики: промежуточный фактор, принимаемый сознанием в процессе познания, через посредство которого осуществляется чувственное познание внешних предметов. Имеет двойственную природу: с одной стороны, сознание является в нем как объект (yul snang), принимая вид воспринимаемого (gzung rnam, grahyakara), а с другой – является в качестве самого себя (rang snang), принимая вид воспринимающего ('dzin rnam, grahakakara). Поэтому у каждого познания выделяют две стороны (cha) – характеризующуюся направленностью вовне (kha phyir lta'i cha) и характеризующуюся направленностью вовнутрь (kha nang lta'i cha).

Поэтому, если свалакшана является являющимся объектом чувственного восприятия, то она является сознанию чувственного как образ (если нет образа, то нет и чувственного сознания). Т.е. свалакшана является образом (а не некое "подобие свалакшаны" является образом). А поскольку мы оба согласны, что свалакшана не является действительным объектом ('dzin stangs kyi yul) (любого познания), то она является сознанию чувственного *только* как образ. Т.е. свалакшана является *только* образом. И поэтому, раз является как образ, но не существует как действительный объект, именно поэтому свалакшана является лишь подобием (видимостью).

Согласен?

----------


## Ильят

Пример с волосками:
волоски являются тоько образом - являющимся объектом чувственного восприятия больного. Само чувственное восприятие не определяет - видимость это или действительность. Волоски для него просто есть. Но они отсутствуют в качестве действительного объекта (устанавливается выводом) и потому являются видимостью, кажимостью волосков.

----------

Lungrig (15.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Поэтому, если свалакшана является являющимся объектом чувственного восприятия, то она является сознанию чувственного как образ (если нет образа, то нет и чувственного сознания). Т.е. свалакшана является образом (а не некое "подобие свалакшаны" является образом). А поскольку мы оба согласны, что свалакшана не является действительным объектом ('dzin stangs kyi yul) (любого познания), то она является сознанию чувственного *только* как образ. Т.е. свалакшана является *только* образом. И поэтому, раз является как образ, но не существует как действительный объект, именно поэтому свалакшана является лишь подобием (видимостью).
> 
> Согласен?





> Т.е. свалакшана является образом


У атмана три характеристики- 1)постоянство 2) неделимость 3)еще какая-то.
У образа таких характеристик нет. Поэтому свалакшана- не образ,  а лишь объект ложного конц. познания.

----------


## Ильят

_лишь объект ложного конц. познания_

Ну вот - полностью согласен.

_свалакшана- не образ_

Свалакшана - образ. Только не чувственного, а умственного (концептуального и, естественно, ложного - так как отсутствует как действительный объект) восприятия.

sel 'jug, apoha pravrtti – исключающее вхождение – это вхождение в свой объект в силу признавания (rang yul la 'dod pa'i dbang gis 'jug pa). Или вхождение в свой объект аналитическое (cha shas su phye nas, «разделив на части»)
...
Осуществляется через посредство вида (rnam pa), который обозначает здесь концептуально сконструированную репрезентацию объекта, или концептуальное отражение (gzugs brnyan) объекта. Поскольку подобная репрезентация исключает все, что не является данным объектом, то именуется исключающей репрезентацией (sel ba'i rnam pa). А поскольку ее сознавание требует непосредственного (dngos su) (но не обязательно прямого, так как может отрицаться непрямо) отрицания в ее отношении объекта отрицания (является иным, нежели объект), то она будет отрицанием или отрицающей репрезентацией (dgag pa'i rnam pa).
Тождественно по смыслу: вхождение в свой объект посредством вида исключения (sel ba'i rnam pas 'jug), вхождение в свой объект посредством вида отрицания (dgag pa'i rnam pas 'jug), ум, входящий в объект исключающее (sel 'jug gi blo)

Но, так как ранее мы условились, что будем называть образом только образ чувственного восприятия, то я согласен, свалакшана - не образ (чувственного восприятия).

_У образа таких характеристик нет_

Совершенно верно. Но воспринимаемым объектом (bzung yul) (по крайней мере до 8 бхуми) является не образ (являющийся объект), а признаваемый объект (zhen yul). Откуда же берутся эти характеристики? Они приписываются концептуально признаваемому объекту.

----------

Lungrig (15.10.2012)

----------


## Ильят

Пример с миражом:
Признак воды: сырость (мокрота) и влажность. У концепта воды - концептуального отражения (образа) воды нет этого признака. Этот признак приписывается признаваемому объекту (воде как признаваемому объекту). Но в мираже вода отсутствует как действительный объект. Поэтому вода в мираже - не образ чувственного восприятия, а лишь объект ложного конц. познания. Хотя, как я говорил ранее, восприятие (ложное) воды в мираже в общем можно назвать чувственным - по источнику познания. Но ошибка будет именно в концептуальном определении увиденного.

----------

Lungrig (15.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Хотя, как я говорил ранее, восприятие (ложное) воды в мираже в общем можно назвать чувственным - по источнику познания. Но ошибка будет именно в концептуальном определении увиденного.


Является ли чувственное познание ложным хоть в каком либо смысле?

----------


## Ильят

Нужно различать чувственное познание как оно признается миром и чисто чувственное познание.
Первое чувственное познание "оформлено" концептуально (в миру говорят, что познают кувшин чувственно). Называть его чувственным допустимо в силу его основания (причины) - чисто чувственного познания. Это познание может быть ложным в относительном плане (ошибка - в концептуальном определении (вода в мираже), в концептуальном приписывании отсутствующих качеств (волоски как внешнее)) и в абсолютном плане (ошибка - в концептуальном приписывании объекту и обладателю объекта отсутствующих качеств - атмана). Соответственно, может быть верным в обоих планах - относительном (правильное концептуальное определение и правильное концептуальное приписывание имеющихся качеств) и абсолютном (отсутствие концептуального приписывания отсутствующих качеств - атмана).
Второе чувственное познание "до-концептуально". Оно относится к "уму, не определяющему явленное" (один из семи видов ума; один из пяти видов ума - не являющегося верным познанием) и не является ложным познанием - другим видом из тех пяти видов ума - не являющегося верным познанием. Поскольку оно "до-концептуально", то ничего не приписывает и не определяет в обоих планах - абс. и отн. (приписывание и определение - функция концептуального ума). Не является верным познанием, поскольку не определяет явленное. Является опорой (причиной) первого чувственного познания.

----------

Lungrig (15.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Второе чувственное познание "до-концептуально". Оно относится к "уму, не определяющему явленное" (один из семи видов ума; один из пяти видов ума - не являющегося верным познанием) и не является ложным познанием - другим видом из тех пяти видов ума - не являющегося верным познанием. Поскольку оно "до-концептуально", то ничего не приписывает и не определяет в обоих планах - абс. и отн. (приписывание и определение - функция концептуального ума). Не является верным познанием, поскольку не определяет явленное. Является опорой (причиной) первого чувственного познания.






> Оно относится к "уму, не определяющему явленное"


Тогда почему ему не может явится подобие атмана? Пусть оно даже не определяет его.

----------


## Dron

Чувственное Будды отличается от чувственного сансарных, иначе ты должен признать чувственное сансарных частным случаем всеведения.

----------


## Ильят

А почему ему не может явиться все, что угодно - рога зайца, Брахман, татхата, природа будды? Потому что это не устанавливается верным познанием (обывателей), следовательно, это не существует (для обывателей).

_Признак существующего (yod pa) существует, так как им является осознаваемое верным познанием (tsad mas dmigs pa)_

Все, что является чисто чувственному познанию - только образ - являющийся объект. Этим образом может быть только атман (волоски), а не "подобие атмана" ("подобие волосков"). Т.е. образ атман (волосков) либо явлен, либо нет. Если явлен, то на нем не написано "подобие". Откуда чисто чувственному познанию знать, что это - "подобие"? Неоткуда. Концептуальное познание определяет, что явленное не существует в действительности (как действительный объект). Это сочетание явленности и отсутствия действительности и называется "подобием", "видимостью". Когда концептуальное познание определяет, что волоски не существуют в действительности (как действительный объект) и потому являются лишь подобием волосков, образ волосков как-то изменяется? Может быть на нем появляется надпись "подобие"? Никак не меняется - остается тем же самым образом волосков, а не образом "подобия волосков". Поэтому в дальнейшем давайте будем писать правильно - чисто чувственному познанию явлен образ атмана, а не образ "подобия атмана". Иначе говоря, чисто чувственному познанию явлен атман в качестве образа (и так как концептуальное познание определяет, что явленное не существует в действительности (как действительный объект), то этот атман существует *лишь* в качестве образа).

Теперь имеем образ кувшина, например, и образ атмана, которые являются чисто чувственному познанию зримого.
Они либо тождественны, либо отличны.

Если тождественны (синонимы), тогда образ атмана, воспринимаемый чисто чувственным познанием зримого, является образом цветоформы, так как является тождественным образу кувшина, который является образом цветоформы, и является тем, что воспринято сознанием зримого.
Второй аргумент (является тем, что воспринято сознанием зримого) обоснован, так как:

_То, что воспринято сознанием глаза - признак базы чувственного (видимого).
Если ее [базу чувственного (видимого)] подразделять, то [существует] два: форма и цвет._

Если согласен, что образ атмана является образом цветоформы, тогда образ атмана не является слышимым сознанием уха и т.д. (носа, языка, тела), так как является образом цветоформы, приходим к этому, так как два: образ цветоформы и образ звука - являются несовместимыми:

_Звук не является базой чувственного (видимым), так как не является тем, что воспринято сознанием глаза
Звук не является тем, что воспринято сознанием глаза, так как является тем, что слышится сознанием уха.
Звук является тем, что слышится сознанием уха, так как является базой звука
...
Охватывание существует, так как то, что воспринято сознанием глаза, и то, что испытывается сознанием носа - два, являются несовместимыми_

Согласен, что атман имеет определенный цвет и форму и воспринимается только сознанием глаза (но не уха и т.д.)?
Если не согласен, значит исходный тезис (образ кувшина и образ атмана тождественны) ошибочен.

Если отличны, то воспринимаются одновременно или последовательно. Какой вариант исследуем? Оба варианта ошибочны (пока не буду много писать).

Если образ атмана не является цветоформой и воспринимается всеми видами чисто чувственного познания - зримого, слышимого и т.д., тогда нужно "приклеивать" к стандартной матрике пяти внешних аятан и шести дхату-объектов еще одну категорию "атман", поскольку этот атман не вписывается ни в одну из них (волоски, например, вписываются в цветоформу).

Если ни один из этих вариантов не устраивает, то приходим к тому, что атман не воспринимается чисто чувственным восприятием (как образ), т.е. чисто чувственному познанию образ атмана не явлен.

----------

Lungrig (15.10.2012)

----------


## Ильят

Конечно, чувственное Будды отличается от чувственного сансарных! у сансарных чувственное смешивается с концептуальным признанием истинности наличия (смешивается с неведением), а у Будды чувственное недвойственно с конечным постижением абсолютного.

----------

Lungrig (15.10.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

Ильят, вопрос не в тему может, но все же: каковы примеры прямого непосредственного ментального восприятия? у сансарных существ.

----------


## Нико

> Ильят, вопрос не в тему может, но все же: каковы примеры прямого непосредственного ментального восприятия? у сансарных существ.


Йогическое прямое познание.

----------


## Ильят

Lungrig, пример - непосредственное ментальное восприятие кувшина на второй момент после окончания непосредственного чувственного восприятия кувшина. Т.е. сначала имеется "ум, не определяющий явленное" - чисто чувственное восприятие цветоформ. Потом из общего фона цветоформ сознанием глаза выделяется некоторое "пятно" - появляется образ цветоформы - это все еще чисто чувственное восприятие, связанное с умом, не определяющим явленное (определения еще нет). Потом следует момент концептуального определения образа. Если определение верное, то это - непосредственное чувственное верное познание, которое оставляет в сознании отпечаток. В следующий момент после его окончания может возникнуть непосредственное умственное (ментальное) верное познание - познание отпечатка, познание вспоминающее:

Донец А. М. "Учение о верном познании в философии мадхъямики-прасангики":
_Непосредственное чувственное сознание-познание рождается при появлении его объекта и прекращается с его исчезновением. Оставшийся после этого в сознании отпечаток (bag chags) данного объекта может быть воспроизведен памятью с той или иной степенью ясности в следующий момент либо через некоторое, иногда даже очень продолжительное, время. Это познание отпечатка называется познанием воспоминания (dran shes), или познанием вспоминающим. Поскольку эти познания - чувственное и вспоминающее - имеют один и тот же явный объект (mngon gyur), репрезентации которого у них не отличаются, то их характеризуют как непосредственные. Однако чувственное непосредственное познание "входит" в объект утверждающе (sgrub `jug) и прямо, непосредственно, а умственное "входит" в него не прямо и непосредственно, а благодаря "отпечатку", при этом оно исключает всё иное - не являющееся этим объектом - и идентифицирует путем приписывания образа объекта с самим объектом. Поэтому такое непосредственное умственное познание прасангики Гелуг признают концептуальным [Чжамьян Шепа, 3, л. 54]._

----------


## Ильят

Да, йогическое относится к ментальному, и может быть у сансарных. Но все же его выделяют в особый вид познания

----------


## Ильят

Dron
Кроме того, существует ли способ избавиться от образа волосков или шума в ушах с помощью неких методов умственной практики, логического исследования и последующего освоения? Сколько ни приучай свой ум к тому, что волосков нет, их образ не исчезнет. Если атман - это такой же образ, то никакая практика шаматхи - випашьяны не избавит от образа атмана. Следовательно, образ атмана имеется и у бодхисаттвы 10-й бхуми (в период послеобретения). Что может произойти с этим образом атмана при переходе от 10-й бхуми к положению будды? Совершенно ничего. Следовательно, образ атмана имеется и у будды. Абсурд. Но практика логического исследования и последующего освоения может избавить больного от признания волосков существующими действительно (от концептуального приписывания волоскам внешней данности). Так же логическое исследование и последующее освоение, шаматха - випашьяна могут избавить от признания дхарм существующими в качестве действительных объектов (от концептуального приписывания дхармам истинности наличия). При этом дхармы (образы дхарм - тоже дхарма) остаются, но без (приписывания им) истинности наличия (т.е. без атмана). А отсюда уже видно и недвойственное познание будды относительного и абсолютного.

----------


## Lungrig

> Однако чувственное непосредственное познание "входит" в объект утверждающе (sgrub `jug) и прямо, непосредственно, а умственное "входит" в него не прямо и непосредственно, а благодаря "отпечатку", при этом оно исключает всё иное - не являющееся этим объектом - и идентифицирует путем приписывания образа объекта с самим объектом. Поэтому такое непосредственное умственное познание прасангики Гелуг признают концептуальным [Чжамьян Шепа, 3, л. 54].[/I]


а есть пример непосредственного умственного познания, являющегося *неконцептуальным*?

----------


## Ильят

Если только йогическое с объектом, относящимся к абсолютному. В Прасангике считается, что такое может быть только у святых.

----------


## Lungrig

а сон - это непосредственное концептуальное умственное познание?

----------


## Ильят

Да.
Если посмотреть определение являющегося объекта:

_snang yul, abhasavisaya (pratibhasavisaya) - являющийся объект - то, что познается (rig bya) при его явлении (snang ba) уму (являет свой вид - rnam pa shar ba) обладателю объекта. Поскольку являться уму объект может при чувственном или умственном восприятии, то выделяют два вида этих объектов. При чувственном восприятии являющимися объектами будут цветоформа, звук, запах, вкус, осязаемое (т.е. соответствующие виды - rnam pa), а при умственном – представления (концепты): общее смысла  (don spyi, artha samanya) или общее звука (sgra spyi, sabda samanya). Так, например, при чувственном восприятии кувшина являющимся объектом будет кувшин, а при умственном – концепт кувшина._

потом посмотреть Мадхъямакаватару:

_50) Если спишь, то ум [«сознание видимого] глазом», невозможен.
Поэтому не существует. Имеется только виджняна [мыслимого] умом.
Образ, [в котором] она [предстает,] принимают за внешнее._

то во сне отсутствует являющийся объект чувственного восприятия - образ цветоформы и т.д., так как отсутствует ум [«сознание видимого] глазом. И поскольку имеется только виджняна [мыслимого] умом, то являющимися объектами будут представления (концепты) - общее смысла или общее звука, исключающая репрезентация (отрицающая репрезентация).

Донец А.М. "Проблемы базового сознания и реальности внешнего в дацанской философии":
_Увиденное в сновидении следует считать цветоформой, относящейся к категории аятаны дхармы, а его восприятие - умственным познанием, так как в состоянии сна не действуют "органы чувств" и восприятие не является чувственным познанием_

это и есть то самое познание отпечатка (познание вспоминающее) в чистом виде:

_Оставшийся после этого в сознании отпечаток (bag chags) данного объекта может быть воспроизведен памятью с той или иной степенью ясности в следующий момент либо через некоторое, иногда даже очень продолжительное, время. Это познание отпечатка называется познанием воспоминания (dran shes), или познанием вспоминающим_

и процесс познания во сне схож с процессом познания при бодрствовании: как только чувственный объект концептуально определен, далее познается уже отпечаток. Хотя в силу известного тождества (по обратно тождественному - ldog pa) познание отпечатка соответствует в известном смысле действительному объекту при верном познании, но имеется это снуподобное состояние. Разница со сном: при бодрствовании это снуподобное состояние "корректируется" чувственным восприятием, а во сне - полная "самодеятельность" ума (хотя в известном смысле тоже связана с прошлыми чувственными восприятиями).

----------

Lungrig (17.10.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

вот что непонятно: раз невозможно привести пример прямого неконцептуального умственного(т.е. не чувственного) познания, откуда вдруг появляется неконцептуальность при йогическом восприятии? т.е. вот умственное сознание было всегда концептуальным - при любом познании, а тут вдруг раз - и неконцептуальное! понятно, что умственное сознание при йогическом познании поддерживается шаматхой, но все равно, есть такое ощущение, что это недостаточное объяснение...

и вот, может, уточняющий вопрос: концептуальность как таковая - это что такое?

----------


## Ильят

Переход происходит не только, и даже не столько, от концептуальности к неконцептуальности, сколько к совершенно иному, условно говоря, «способу познания». Если придерживаться одной точки зрения (Чандракирти), то в этом состоянии нет сознания (читты) и нет психических процессов (чайтта), ни познания, ни объекта. Постижение и его объект сливаются «как вода с водой». Конечно, нет объектов-концептов и нет концептуальности. Эта точка зрения выражает действительность пребывающего в этом состоянии индивида. Но есть и другая точка зрения – индивида, вышедшего из этого состояния и пытающегося объяснить его тем, кто там не был. Ее описывал Цонкапа. С этой точки зрения в этом состоянии, условно говоря, есть и познание – мудрость, есть и его объект, постигаемый неконцептуально. Но это условности для нашего концептуального ума.
Такое особое состояние, думаю, в действительности (для пребывающего там) не является ни умственным, ни йогическим познанием (так как познания нет). А со второй точки зрения условно называется непосредственным умственным – йогическим в силу связи со своей причиной - непосредственным йогическим (один из вариантов использования условного имени – плод называется именем причины), которое концептуально.
Например, есть езда по земле. А есть такая особая езда по земле, которая приводит к отрыву от земли (и полету) и называется «разбег». Для тех, кто не понимает, что такое «летать» и, соответственно, смысл слова «разбег», можно говорить, что эта особая езда по земле – «разбег» приводит к «езде по воздуху». Примерно так.
Про концептуальность – большая тема. Лучше спрашивать у своего Учителя (Учителей). Информацию можно найти в текстах дуйры и лориг:
Ра Сонам Вангьял. «Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов»
Сэ Нгаванг Таши. "Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев"
Темы про обратно тождественное, общий признак, исключающее вхождение, исключение иного.
Кунчен Жамьян Шадба. "Золотое ожерелье прекрасных Учений, проясняющих некоторые наставления [относительно] ума и ведания (ведания ума)"
Ум и знание". Сборник лекций геше-лхарамбы Чжамьян Кенцзэ по учебнику Кунчен Жамьян Шадбы "Золотое ожерелье прекрасных Учений, проясняющих некоторые наставления [относительно] ума и ведания (ведания ума)"
Щербатской Ф. И. "Теория познания и логика по учению позднейших буддистов" в 2х томах.
Книги Донца А.М.
Джанжа Ролпи Дорже. "Источник мудрецов. Раздел "Логика"". Тибето-монгольский терминологический словарь буддизма

----------

Lungrig (18.10.2012)

----------


## Ильят

в ближайшее время не смогу отвечать

----------


## Dron

> Все, что является чисто чувственному познанию - только образ - являющийся объект. Этим образом может быть только атман (волоски), а не "подобие атмана" ("подобие волосков"). Т.е. образ атман (волосков) либо явлен, либо нет. Если явлен, то на нем не написано "подобие".


На нем вообще ничего не написано, ни что это образ, ни что это атман, ни что это образ атмана. Гарантирую это, как человек со 100% зрением.



> Откуда чисто чувственному познанию знать, что это - "подобие"?


А откуда, что это "являющийся объект"?))



> Концептуальное познание определяет, что явленное не существует в действительности (как действительный объект). Это сочетание явленности и отсутствия действительности и называется "подобием", "видимостью".


Как и "объктом чувственного сознания"



> Когда концептуальное познание определяет, что волоски не существуют в действительности (как действительный объект) и потому являются лишь подобием волосков, образ волосков как-то изменяется? Может быть на нем появляется надпись "подобие"?


Нет, равно как и надписи- явленный объект чувственного.



> Никак не меняется - остается тем же самым образом волосков, а не образом "подобия волосков".


Я никогда не писал "образ подобия волосков", всегда писал- "подобие атмана", что идентично твоему пониманию образа атмана, похоже.



> Поэтому в дальнейшем давайте будем писать правильно - чисто чувственному познанию явлен образ атмана, а не образ "подобия атмана".


Пиши, я не писал "образ подобия атмана" никогда.



> Иначе говоря, чисто чувственному познанию явлен атман в качестве образа


На нем написано, что это образ атмана? 



> (и так как концептуальное познание определяет, что явленное не существует в действительности (как действительный объект), то этот атман существует *лишь* в качестве образа).


Пока без комментариев.




> Теперь имеем образ кувшина, например, и образ атмана, которые являются чисто чувственному познанию зримого.
> Они либо тождественны, либо отличны.


Почему- либо? Образ атмана шире образа кувшина, есть еще образы рыбы (или амфибии) и репы, которые образы атмана, но не образы кувшина.
Здесь ошибка у тебя.



> Если тождественны (синонимы), тогда образ атмана, воспринимаемый чисто чувственным познанием зримого, является образом цветоформы, так как является тождественным образу кувшина, который является образом цветоформы, и является тем, что воспринято сознанием зримого.
> Второй аргумент (является тем, что воспринято сознанием зримого) обоснован, так как:
> 
> _То, что воспринято сознанием глаза - признак базы чувственного (видимого).
> Если ее [базу чувственного (видимого)] подразделять, то [существует] два: форма и цвет._
> 
> Если согласен, что образ атмана является образом цветоформы, тогда образ атмана не является слышимым сознанием уха и т.д. (носа, языка, тела), так как является образом цветоформы, приходим к этому, так как два: образ цветоформы и образ звука - являются несовместимыми:
> 
> _Звук не является базой чувственного (видимым), так как не является тем, что воспринято сознанием глаза
> ...


Много не надо, я там выше написал, в чем именно ошибка, причем твоя.




> Если образ атмана не является цветоформой и воспринимается всеми видами чисто чувственного познания - зримого, слышимого и т.д., тогда нужно "приклеивать" к стандартной матрике пяти внешних аятан и шести дхату-объектов еще одну категорию "атман", поскольку этот атман не вписывается ни в одну из них (волоски, например, вписываются в цветоформу).
> 
> Если ни один из этих вариантов не устраивает, то приходим к тому, что атман не воспринимается чисто чувственным восприятием (как образ), т.е. чисто чувственному познанию образ атмана не явлен.


[/QUOTE]
Опять же см. выше.

----------


## Dron

> Конечно, чувственное Будды отличается от чувственного сансарных! у сансарных чувственное смешивается с концептуальным признанием истинности наличия (смешивается с неведением), а у Будды чувственное недвойственно с конечным постижением абсолютного.


И все отличие?) Тогда поскольку ты признаешь, что ментальное на основе содержания чувственного возникает на мгноевение позже чувственного (так же? сначала видим, потом- думаем про увиденное), то признавай тождество чувственного сансарных в тот бесконцептуальный момент чувственному Будды.

----------


## Dron

> Dron
> Кроме того, существует ли способ избавиться от образа волосков или шума в ушах с помощью неких методов умственной практики, логического исследования и последующего освоения?


Конечно существует, ведь освоение невозможно без шаматхи. А о примерах физических изменений вследствие шаматхи ты, наверное, наслышан.




> Сколько ни приучай свой ум к тому, что волосков нет, их образ не исчезнет. 
> Если атман - это такой же образ, то никакая практика шаматхи - випашьяны не избавит от образа атмана. Следовательно, образ атмана имеется и у бодхисаттвы 10-й бхуми (в период послеобретения).


Этот образ (подобие) есть у всех, кроме будды.



> Что может произойти с этим образом атмана при переходе от 10-й бхуми к положению будды? Совершенно ничего.


Он исчезнет, так как исчезнут порождавшие его причины.



> Следовательно, образ атмана имеется и у будды. Абсурд.


Не, не следовательно)



> Но практика логического исследования и последующего освоения может избавить больного от признания волосков существующими действительно (от концептуального приписывания волоскам внешней данности). Так же логическое исследование и последующее освоение, шаматха - випашьяна могут избавить от признания дхарм существующими в качестве действительных объектов (от концептуального приписывания дхармам истинности наличия). При этом дхармы (образы дхарм - тоже дхарма) остаются, но без (приписывания им) истинности наличия (т.е. без атмана).


Так у арьев, исключая Будду.



> А отсюда уже видно и недвойственное познание будды относительного и абсолютного.


Ты видимо понимаешь его так- чувственные образы не меняются, просто устраняется приписывание самобытия и малейшие склонности к таковому, бакчаки и сабоны, да?

----------


## Dron

> Конечно, чувственное Будды отличается от чувственного сансарных! у сансарных чувственное смешивается с концептуальным признанием истинности наличия (смешивается с неведением), а у Будды чувственное недвойственно с конечным постижением абсолютного.


+ у тебя первый момент чувственного, не смешанный с концептуальным должен, ко всему прочему, быть всеведением.

----------


## Ильят

А откуда, что это "являющийся объект"?))

_snang yul, abhasavisaya (pratibhasavisaya) - являющийся объект - то, что познается (rig bya) при его явлении (snang ba) уму (являет свой вид - rnam pa shar ba) обладателю объекта. Поскольку являться уму объект может при чувственном или умственном восприятии, то выделяют два вида этих объектов. При чувственном восприятии являющимися объектами будут цветоформа, звук, запах, вкус, осязаемое (т.е. соответствующие виды - rnam pa), а при умственном – представления (концепты): общее смысла (don spyi, artha samanya) или общее звука (sgra spyi, sabda samanya)_

Т.е. оттуда, что он явлен (см. определение).

Я никогда не писал "образ подобия волосков", всегда писал- "подобие атмана", что идентично твоему пониманию образа атмана, похоже.

Но чувственному восприятию (если не рассматривать концептуальное определение явленного) явлен только образ, без определения - "подобие" это или действительность. Т.е. если ты пишешь, что чувственному восприятию (если не рассматривать концептуальное определение явленного) явлено "подобие волосков", то значит ты считаешь, что ему явлен именно "образ подобия волосков". Откуда у тебя берется это "подобие" в чувственном восприятии (если не рассматривать концептуальное определение явленного) я не понимаю и считаю это ложным приписыванием, в отличие от "образа волосков" - верного концептуального определения того, что явлено в чувственном восприятии (т.е. образ есть? Есть. Это образ волосков? Да. Это образ подобия волосков? Нет, т.к. "подобию" в данном случае неоткуда взяться; это лишнее слово).

На нем написано, что это образ атмана?

Образ есть? Есть. Это образ атмана? Твое мнение - Да. Это образ подобия атмана? Нет, т.к. "подобию" в данном случае неоткуда взяться; это лишнее слово)

Почему- либо? Образ атмана шире образа кувшина, есть еще образы рыбы (или амфибии) и репы, которые образы атмана, но не образы кувшина.
Здесь ошибка у тебя.

))) Здесь ошибка у тебя. Ты считаешь, что чувственное восприятие (если не рассматривать концептуальное определение явленного) золотого кувшина, воспринимает более широкий образ кувшина? А вместе с ним и еще более широкий образ вещи, существующего? Ты путаешь понятия - общее с образами. Понятия - общее не воспринимаются чувственно.

Образ атмана шире образа кувшина

Следует, это два разных образа. Они воспринимаются одновременно или последовательно?

Конечно существует, ведь освоение невозможно без шаматхи. А о примерах физических изменений вследствие шаматхи ты, наверное, наслышан.

Следует, устраняя "более широкий образ атмана" освоением, устраняется и "меньший образ кувшина"? Т.е. освоением устраняются образы относительной истины, т.к. устраняется "меньший образ кувшина", а кувшин - относительная истина (возникающее зависимо), не воспринимаемая вне образов? Т.е. освоением устраняются образы относительной истины и, стало быть, относительное (возникающее зависимо)? Согласен? Кроме того, одновременное достоверное познание относительного (кувшина) и абсолютного (отсутствия атмана кувшина) невозможно в принципе? Согласен?

Он исчезнет, так как исчезнут порождавшие его причины.

Если согласен с предыдущим, то у будды нет познания кувшина, т.е. относительного? Он познает только абсолютное? Согласен?

И все отличие?) Тогда поскольку ты признаешь, что ментальное на основе содержания чувственного возникает на мгноевение позже чувственного (так же? сначала видим, потом- думаем про увиденное), то признавай тождество чувственного сансарных в тот бесконцептуальный момент чувственному Будды.

Признаю. Но с той оговоркой, которую уже приводил - у Будды чувственное недвойственно с конечным постижением абсолютного, чего нет у сансарных. Еще есть одна оговорка, которая в данном контексте, думаю, не важна. Я уже говорил это - что в обоих случаях (сансарных и Будды) есть тождественный элемент. Иначе будет много противоречий.

Ты видимо понимаешь его так- чувственные образы не меняются, просто устраняется приписывание самобытия и малейшие склонности к таковому, бакчаки и сабоны, да?

Да. Плюс соответствующее собрание заслуг придает этому восприятию несколько иную "точку зрения" - та оговорка, которая в данном контексте, думаю, не важна.

+ у тебя первый момент чувственного, не смешанный с концептуальным должен, ко всему прочему, быть всеведением. 

Нет, т.к. у сансарных нет соответствующего собрания заслуг.

----------


## Dron

> Я никогда не писал "образ подобия волосков", всегда писал- "подобие атмана", что идентично твоему пониманию образа атмана, похоже.
> Но чувственному восприятию (если не рассматривать концептуальное определение явленного) явлен только образ, без определения - "подобие" это или действительность. Т.е. если ты пишешь, что чувственному восприятию (если не рассматривать концептуальное определение явленного) явлено "подобие волосков", то значит ты считаешь, что ему явлен именно "образ подобия волосков". Откуда у тебя берется это "подобие" в чувственном восприятии (если не рассматривать концептуальное определение явленного) я не понимаю и считаю это ложным приписыванием, в отличие от "образа волосков" - верного концептуального определения того, что явлено в чувственном восприятии (т.е. образ есть? Есть. Это образ волосков? Да. Это образ подобия волосков? Нет, т.к. "подобию" в данном случае неоткуда взяться; это лишнее слово).


Подобие и образ - просто синонимы.




> На нем написано, что это образ атмана?
> 
> Образ есть? Есть. Это образ атмана? Твое мнение - Да. Это образ подобия атмана? Нет, т.к. "подобию" в данном случае неоткуда взяться; это лишнее слово)


См выше.

[


> U]Почему- либо? Образ атмана шире образа кувшина, есть еще образы рыбы (или амфибии) и репы, которые образы атмана, но не образы кувшина.
> Здесь ошибка у тебя.[/U]
> 
> ))) Здесь ошибка у тебя. Ты считаешь, что чувственное восприятие (если не рассматривать концептуальное определение явленного) золотого кувшина, воспринимает более широкий образ кувшина? А вместе с ним и еще более широкий образ вещи, существующего? Ты путаешь понятия - общее с образами. Понятия - общее не воспринимаются чувственно.
> 
> 
> Образ атмана шире образа кувшина
> 
> Следует, это два разных образа. Они воспринимаются одновременно или последовательно?


Следует, что любой образ в восприятии сансарных есть частный случай восприятия образа самобытия. 



> Конечно существует, ведь освоение невозможно без шаматхи. А о примерах физических изменений вследствие шаматхи ты, наверное, наслышан.
> 
> Следует, устраняя "более широкий образ атмана" освоением, устраняется и "меньший образ кувшина"?


Устраняя атман освоением, устраняем чувственное восприятие образа атмана.





> Он исчезнет, так как исчезнут порождавшие его причины.
> 
> Если согласен с предыдущим, то у будды нет познания кувшина, т.е. относительного? Он познает только абсолютное? Согласен?


Не согласен с предыдущим, см выше



> И все отличие?) Тогда поскольку ты признаешь, что ментальное на основе содержания чувственного возникает на мгноевение позже чувственного (так же? сначала видим, потом- думаем про увиденное), то признавай тождество чувственного сансарных в тот бесконцептуальный момент чувственному Будды.
> 
> Признаю. Но с той оговоркой, которую уже приводил - у Будды чувственное недвойственно с конечным постижением абсолютного, чего нет у сансарных. Еще есть одна оговорка, которая в данном контексте, думаю, не важна. Я уже говорил это - что в обоих случаях (сансарных и Будды) есть тождественный элемент. Иначе будет много противоречий.


Ок, запомнили.




> Ты видимо понимаешь его так- чувственные образы не меняются, просто устраняется приписывание самобытия и малейшие склонности к таковому, бакчаки и сабоны, да?
> 
> Да. Плюс соответствующее собрание заслуг придает этому восприятию несколько иную "точку зрения" - та оговорка, которая в данном контексте, думаю, не важна.






> + у тебя первый момент чувственного, не смешанный с концептуальным должен, ко всему прочему, быть всеведением. 
> 
> Нет, т.к. у сансарных нет соответствующего собрания заслуг.


Раз признал тождество чувственного Будды и сансарных, с оговоркой, тогда теперь признавай всеведение у сансарных , с той же оговоркой, примерно так - "сансарные обладают всеведением на чувственном уровне, но только без тех заслуг, которые есть у Будды" или обойдись без оговорок.

----------


## Ильят

Подобие и образ - просто синонимы

Для меня - нет:

*rnam pa (gzugs brnyan), akara* - вид (образ, репрезентация) – кроме Вайбхашики: промежуточный фактор, принимаемый сознанием в процессе познания, через посредство которого осуществляется чувственное познание внешних предметов. Имеет двойственную природу: с одной стороны, сознание является в нем как объект (yul snang), принимая вид воспринимаемого (gzung rnam, grahyakara), а с другой – является в качестве самого себя (rang snang), принимая вид воспринимающего ('dzin rnam, grahakakara). Поэтому у каждого познания выделяют две стороны (cha) – характеризующуюся направленностью вовне (kha phyir lta'i cha) и характеризующуюся направленностью вовнутрь (kha nang lta'i cha). В соответствии с этим познание подразделяется на ведание иного (gzhan rig) и самопознание (rang rig)

*ltar snang, abhasa* - видимость (кажимость, ошибочность)

Примеры использования:

Подразделяется на два: правильное определение (nges pa yang dag), и подобие (видимость) определения (nges pa ltar snang) или превратное определение (nges pa phyin ci log) - результат не являющегося верным познанием

rgyu mtshan ltar snang la brten nas nges pa - определение, опирающееся на видимость (кажимость) основания.

rgyu mtshan ltar snang, abhasakarana - видимость (кажимость) основания

rtags ltar snang, linga abhasa - видимость (кажимость) аргумента (неправильный аргумент) - довод, не имеющий трех свойств

thal 'gyur ltar snang - видимость выведения, прасанги (ошибочное выведение, ошибочная прасанга)

Следует, что любой образ в восприятии сансарных есть частный случай восприятия образа самобытия

Кувшин и его атман - это два образа или один?
1. Да
2. Нет
3. Не знаю
Всё остальное - не в тему и равно "не знаю".

Золотой кувшин - частный случай кувшина, так как кувшин является его общим. Но общее не воспринимается чувственно. Либо ты поймешь свою ошибку в отождествлении понятий с чувственными образами, либо тебе придется выбирать один из трех ответов.

Еще так спрошу:
Если любой образ в чувственном восприятии сансарных есть частный случай восприятия образа самобытия (мы же говорим именно про чувственное восприятие), то к какой аятане относится атман, воспринимаемый лишь как образ (напомню, что волоски - к аятане цветоформы, видимое в сновидении как цветоформа - к цветоформе аятаны дхармы)?
1. цветоформа
2. звук
3. запах
4. вкус
5. осязаемое
6. новая, придуманная Dronом, аятана.
7. "не знаю"
Всё остальное - не в тему и равно "не знаю".

Устраняя атман освоением, устраняем чувственное восприятие образа атмана

Еще раз спрошу:
Следует, устраняя "более широкий образ атмана" освоением, устраняется и "меньший образ кувшина"? 
1. Да
2. Нет
3. Не знаю
Всё остальное - не в тему и равно "не знаю".

Устраняя со стола "большее" - общее - кувшин, устраняем и "меньшее" - частное - золотой кувшин.

Раз признал тождество чувственного Будды и сансарных, с оговоркой, тогда теперь признавай всеведение у сансарных , с той же оговоркой, примерно так - "сансарные обладают всеведением на чувственном уровне, но только без тех заслуг, которые есть у Будды" или обойдись без оговорок. 

Ты хочешь, чтобы я сказал, что у сансарных, не собравших соответствующего собрания заслуг, имеется всеведение, причина которого - то соответствующее собрание заслуг? Нет причины всеведения - нет и всеведения.

----------


## Dron

> ]Подобие и образ - просто синонимы
> 
> Для меня - нет:


Для меня - да, но, раз ты упорно отказываешься принять тот факт, что некоторые слова могут быть синонимами, то -уговорил, забыли про "подобие атмана", пусть будет только "образ".




> Кувшин и его атман - это два образа или один?
> 1. Да
> 2. Нет
> 3. Не знаю
> Всё остальное - не в тему и равно "не знаю".


Чайник 2, открою тебе древний секрет, который ты, наверняка, подсознательно знал - кувшин- вообще не образ. Задай вопрос нормально.




> Устраняя атман освоением, устраняем чувственное восприятие образа атмана
> 
> Еще раз спрошу:
> Следует, устраняя "более широкий образ атмана" освоением, устраняется и "меньший образ кувшина"? 
> 1. Да
> 2. Нет
> 3. Не знаю
> Всё остальное - не в тему и равно "не знаю".


Ты заметил или нет, что заменил "устранение атмана" на "устранение более широкого образа атмана"?







> Раз признал тождество чувственного Будды и сансарных, с оговоркой, тогда теперь признавай всеведение у сансарных , с той же оговоркой, примерно так - "сансарные обладают всеведением на чувственном уровне, но только без тех заслуг, которые есть у Будды" или обойдись без оговорок. 
> 
> Ты хочешь, чтобы я сказал, что у сансарных, не собравших соответствующего собрания заслуг, имеется всеведение, причина которого - то соответствующее собрание заслуг?


Нет, чтобы ты был последовательным: признаешь, что чувственное Будды равно чувственному сансарных? признаешь, что чувственное Будды есть частный случай всеведения? Признавай что чувственное сансарных есть всеведение

----------


## Ильят

Чайник 2, открою тебе древний секрет, который ты, наверняка, подсознательно знал - кувшин- вообще не образ. Задай вопрос нормально

) Задаю нормально:
Ты утверждаешь, что кувшин не существует как образ чувственного восприятия?
1. Да
2. Нет. Кувшин существует как образ чувственного восприятия. Тогда тот же вопрос: кувшин и его атман - это два образа или один?
1. Да
     2. Нет
     3. Не знаю
     Всё остальное - не в тему и равно "не знаю".
3. Не знаю
Всё остальное - не в тему и равно "не знаю".

Кувшин вообще - не только образ. Но сейчас мы обсуждаем чувственное восприятие.

Ты заметил или нет, что заменил "устранение атмана" на "устранение более широкого образа атмана"?

Хронология:
Устраняя атман освоением, устраняем чувственное восприятие образа атмана
Следует, что любой образ в восприятии сансарных есть частный случай восприятия образа самобытия

Тезисы:
Образ атмана устраняется освоением
любой образ в восприятии сансарных есть частный случай восприятия образа атмана (самобытие=атман)

Выводы:
Образ атмана является общим образа кувшина (как входящего в "любой образ" в восприятии сансарных), так как образ кувшина является частным образа атмана, так как это твой тезис.
Устранение образа атмана является устранением и образа кувшина, так как образ атмана является общим образа кувшина.
Например, устранение мысли о кувшине является устранением и мысли о золотом кувшине, так как кувшин является общим золотого кувшина.

Еще раз спрошу:
Следует, устраняя "более широкий образ атмана" освоением, устраняется и "меньший образ кувшина"? 
1. Да
2. Нет
3. Не знаю
4. Добавлю еще абсурдный ответ: образ атмана не является более широким, чем образ кувшина, хотя образ кувшина является частным образа атмана
Всё остальное - не в тему и равно "не знаю".

Еще ты не заметил этот вопрос:
Если любой образ в чувственном восприятии сансарных есть частный случай восприятия образа самобытия (мы же говорим именно про чувственное восприятие), то к какой аятане относится атман, воспринимаемый лишь как образ (напомню, что волоски - к аятане цветоформы, видимое в сновидении как цветоформа - к цветоформе аятаны дхармы)?
1. цветоформа
2. звук
3. запах
4. вкус
5. осязаемое
6. новая, придуманная Dronом, аятана.
7. "не знаю"
Всё остальное - не в тему и равно "не знаю".

Нет, чтобы ты был последовательным: признаешь, что чувственное Будды равно чувственному сансарных? признаешь, что чувственное Будды есть частный случай всеведения? Признавай что чувственное сансарных есть всеведение 

Тут же просто:
Ты считаешь, что я считаю, что чувственное восприятие охватывается всеведением, и потому чувственное восприятие сансарных должно охватываться всеведением. Но я так не считаю. Например, есть чувственное восприятие - ложное познание, а есть чувственное восприятие - верное познание. Так же и здесь: Есть чувственное восприятие будды - охватывается всеведением. А есть чувственное восприятие сансарных - не охватывается всеведением. Как в примере у двух чувственных восприятий есть общий для них признак, так и здесь есть общий для них признак. Но это не значит, что они полностью тождественны.

----------


## Ильят

"чувственное Будды равно чувственному сансарных"

чувственное - ложное познание равно чувственному - верному познанию?
чувственное - ведание, ошибающееся в собственном действительном объекте (объекте способа восприятия-признавания) равно чувственному - необманывающемуся веданию главного предмета рассмотрения, являющегося его действительным объектом (объектом способа восприятия-признавания)?
Конечно не равно. Хотя оба являются непосредственным [восприятием], которое рождается, опираясь на органы чувств обладателя чувственного, служащих его собственным специфическим хозяин-условием (преобладающим условием).

чувственное - всеведение не равно чувственному - не-всеведению. А если убрать особенности, относящиеся к будде и к сансарным, то равны.

----------


## Dron

> Чайник 2, открою тебе древний секрет, который ты, наверняка, подсознательно знал - кувшин- вообще не образ. Задай вопрос нормально
> ) Задаю нормально:
> Ты утверждаешь, что кувшин не существует как образ чувственного восприятия?
> 1. Да
> 2. Нет. Кувшин существует как образ чувственного восприятия. Тогда тот же вопрос: кувшин и его атман - это два образа или один?
> 1. Да
>      2. Нет
>      3. Не знаю
>      Всё остальное - не в тему и равно "не знаю".3. Не знаю
> Всё остальное - не в тему и равно "не знаю".


1






> Кувшин вообще - не только образ. Но сейчас мы обсуждаем чувственное восприятие.
> 
> Ты заметил или нет, что заменил "устранение атмана" на "устранение более широкого образа атмана"?
> 
> Хронология:
> Устраняя атман освоением, устраняем чувственное восприятие образа атмана
> Следует, что любой образ в восприятии сансарных есть частный случай восприятия образа самобытия
> 
> Тезисы:
> ...


Верно




> Выводы:
> Образ атмана является общим образа кувшина (как входящего в "любой образ" в восприятии сансарных)


Тут не понял тебя. Странные телеги ты толкаешь, Чайник 2.





> Устранение образа атмана является устранением и образа кувшина, так как образ атмана является общим образа кувшина.
> Например, устранение мысли о кувшине является устранением и мысли о золотом кувшине, так как кувшин является общим золотого кувшина.


Затрудняюсь ответить, про образ ты пишешь что то ... непонятное. Ломаешь мозг онлайн.





> Еще раз спрошу:
> Следует, устраняя "более широкий образ атмана" освоением, устраняется и "меньший образ кувшина"? 
> 1. Да
> 2. Нет
> 3. Не знаю
> 4. Добавлю еще абсурдный ответ: образ атмана не является более широким, чем образ кувшина, хотя образ кувшина является частным образа атмана
> Всё остальное - не в тему и равно "не знаю".


См выше



> Еще ты не заметил этот вопрос:
> Если любой образ в чувственном восприятии сансарных есть частный случай восприятия образа самобытия (мы же говорим именно про чувственное восприятие), то к какой аятане относится атман, воспринимаемый лишь как образ (напомню, что волоски - к аятане цветоформы, видимое в сновидении как цветоформа - к цветоформе аятаны дхармы)?


Атман не воспринимается никак, образ атмана воспринимается всеми ч. сознаниями.




> Нет, чтобы ты был последовательным: признаешь, что чувственное Будды равно чувственному сансарных? признаешь, что чувственное Будды есть частный случай всеведения? Признавай что чувственное сансарных есть всеведение 
> 
> Тут же просто:
> Ты считаешь, что я считаю, что чувственное восприятие охватывается всеведением, и потому чувственное восприятие сансарных должно охватываться всеведением. Но я так не считаю.


Тогда признай нетождественность чувственного Будды и сансарных.

----------


## Ильят

1

Следует, не существует чувственного восприятия кувшина, т.к. кувшин не существует как образ чувственного восприятия. Согласен?
Если да, то дальнейшее обсуждение теряет смысл.

Атман не воспринимается никак, образ атмана воспринимается всеми ч. сознаниями.

Образ монитора воспринимается, но монитор не воспринимается. Образ волосков воспринимается, но волоски не воспринимаются. Образ города во сне воспринимается, но город во сне не воспринимается. Согласен?
Если да, то дальнейшее обсуждение теряет смысл.

Атман не воспринимается никак, образ атмана воспринимается всеми ч. сознаниями

Ляп, конечно, но вопрос был как раз об образе атмана. Согласен, что образ атмана является отдельной чувственно воспринимаемой аятаной - ни цветоформой, ни звуком, ни запахом, ни вкусом, ни осязаемым? Т.е. у тебя 13 аятан (7 объектов: 6 чувственных: 5 перечисленных, воспринимаемых отдельными чувственными воспринимающими способностями + 1 атман, воспринимаемый всеми чувственными воспринимающими способностями + 1 аятана дхармы, и 6 воспринимающих способностей), вместо общепринятых двенадцати. Согласен?

Тогда признай нетождественность чувственного Будды и сансарных

Чувственного же нет (раз нет образов). Или все-таки есть?
Если ты призн*а*ешь нетождественность чувственного ложного и чувственного верного, то я признаю нетождественность чувственного Будды и сансарных ))

----------


## Нико

> то я признаю нетождественность чувственного Будды и сансарных


Кстати, а у Будды имеется чувственное восприятие?

----------

Падма Осел (27.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> 1
> 
> Следует, не существует чувственного восприятия кувшина, т.к. кувшин не существует как образ чувственного восприятия. Согласен?
> Если да, то дальнейшее обсуждение теряет смысл.
> 
> Атман не воспринимается никак, образ атмана воспринимается всеми ч. сознаниями.
> 
> Образ монитора воспринимается, но монитор не воспринимается. Образ волосков воспринимается, но волоски не воспринимаются. Образ города во сне воспринимается, но город во сне не воспринимается. Согласен?
> Если да, то дальнейшее обсуждение теряет смысл.
> ...





> 1
> 
> Следует, не существует чувственного восприятия кувшина, т.к. кувшин не существует как образ чувственного восприятия. Согласен?


Нет, чувственное восприятие кувшина существует. Так как существует образ, через который воспринимается кувшин.





> Атман не воспринимается никак, образ атмана воспринимается всеми ч. сознаниями.
> 
> Образ монитора воспринимается, но монитор не воспринимается. Образ волосков воспринимается, но волоски не воспринимаются. Образ города во сне воспринимается, но город во сне не воспринимается. Согласен?
> Если да, то дальнейшее обсуждение теряет смысл.


Во сне город не воспринимается, это ты верно подметил.





> Атман не воспринимается никак, образ атмана воспринимается всеми ч. сознаниями
> 
> Ляп, конечно, но вопрос был как раз об образе атмана. Согласен, что образ атмана является отдельной чувственно воспринимаемой аятаной - ни цветоформой, ни звуком, ни запахом, ни вкусом, ни осязаемым?


Нет, разумеется.






> Тогда признай нетождественность чувственного Будды и сансарных
> 
> Чувственного же нет (раз нет образов). Или все-таки есть?


Есть.



> Если ты призн*а*ешь нетождественность чувственного ложного и чувственного верного, то я признаю нетождественность чувственного Будды и сансарных ))


Ну ты даешь, всякий двуногий признАет такую нетождественность.

----------


## Нико

> Ну ты даешь, всякий двуногий признАет такую нетождественность.


Всякий ли? ))))))))))

----------


## Dron

> Всякий ли? ))))))))))


Всякий.

----------


## Нико

> Всякий.


Даже выходец из Зимбабве?

----------


## Dron

> Даже выходец из Зимбабве?


Да. Даже выходец из Зимбабве.

----------


## Нико

> Да. Даже выходец из Зимбабве.


Владеющий воззрением МП? А можно познакомиться?

----------


## Dron

> Владеющий воззрением МП? А можно познакомиться?


Владеющий разумом. Познакомиться, наверное, можно.

----------


## Нико

> Владеющий разумом. Познакомиться, наверное, можно.


Владеющий разумом относительно того, каково чувственное восприятие Будды, зимбабвец? Я его канонизирую.

----------


## Dron

> Владеющий разумом относительно того, каково чувственное восприятие Будды, зимбабвец? Я его канонизирую.


В этом моменте прогрессирующего глюка сестренки я отчаливаю.

----------


## Dron

Чайник2, послушай это. Интересно твое мнение.
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...337319370.html

----------


## Ильят

Нет, чувственное восприятие кувшина существует. Так как существует образ, через который воспринимается кувшин

Ну и зачем такие сложности? Очевидно же, что я, написав: "Ты утверждаешь, что кувшин не существует как образ чувственного восприятия?", имел в виду именно этот образ - образ кувшина. Снова возвращаемся, сделав крюк и потратив время:

образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, и образ атмана - это два образа или один?
1. Да
2. Нет
3. Не знаю
Всё остальное - не в тему и равно "не знаю".

Теперь давай разбираться - что из себя представляет кувшин, который воспринимается через образ?

Во сне город не воспринимается, это ты верно подметил

Скажи это тому, кто видел во сне город ))) Поспорь с ним, вспомнив слова великих о споре с миром.

Нет, разумеется

Чего "Нет, разумеется"? Не согласен? Тогда укажи, к какой из перечисленных аятан относится. Выжимать, что ли, из тебя ответы? )))))

Ну ты даешь, всякий двуногий признАет такую нетождественность

Ра Сонам Вангьял, "Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов":
_Признак тождества по роду обратно тождественного, являющегося утверждением (sgrub par gyur pa'i ldog pa rigs gcig pa): взаимоотличные дхармы, о которых индивид, понимающий или не понимающий термины-обозначения (brda la byang ma byang gi gang zag), может подумать, что "это и это подобны", которые он только что воспринял (т.е. может подумать, что "это и это подобны", сразу же после того, как направил на них ум).
Являющееся тем (тождественным по роду обратно тождественного, являющегося утверждением) также существует [в] трех [видах]: чувственное, сознание и непсихические элементы-соединители.
Второе: два - сознание глаза (mig shes), признающее-воспринимающее ('dzin) синий, и сознание глаза, признающее-воспринимающее ('dzin) ястреба (khra)._

Сэ Нгаванг Таши, "Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев":
_Признак тождества по роду обратно тождественного, являющегося утверждением (sgrub par gyur pa'i ldog pa rigs gcig pa) существует, так как им является дхарма способности спонтанного рождения мысли, что "это и это подобны", у любого индивида, только что воспринявшего [нечто], направив [на это свой] ум (gang zag gang dang gang gis yid gtad pas mthong tsam nyid nas 'di dang 'di 'dra'o snyam pa'I blo ngang gis skyed nus pa'I chos). Основа признака существует, так как ей являются два: золотой кувшин и медный кувшин.
Если подразделять тождество по роду обратно тождественного, являющегося утверждением, то существует три [его вида], так как существует три: тождественное по роду обратно тождественного, являющееся психическим (сознанием-познанием) (shes par gyur pa'i ldog pa rigs gcig pa), тождественное по роду обратно тождественного, являющееся чувственным (gzugs su gyur pa'i ldog pa rigs gcig pa), тождественное по роду обратно тождественного, являющееся элементом-соединителем, не являющимся обладающим [сходством с сознанием] (ldan min 'du byed du gyur pa'i ldog pa rigs gcig pa).
Существует устанавливаемое [как] тождественное по роду обратно тождественного, являющееся психическим (сознанием-познанием) так как им являются два: сознание глаза Девадатты и сознание глаза Пуджадатты._

Признак чувственного восприятия - непосредственное [восприятие], которое рождается, опираясь на органы чувств обладателя чувственного, служащих его собственным специфическим хозяин-условием (преобладающим условием) - является общим для ложного чувственного и верного чувственного. "Род обратно тождественного" - это, упрощенно говоря, как раз признак. Поэтому ложное чувственное и верное чувственное являются тождественными по роду обратно тождественного, являющегося утверждением и относящегося к психическому.

Я еще в прошлый раз говорил - читай книги )

Тут не понял тебя. Странные телеги ты толкаешь, Чайник 2.

Что именно не понятно?

Ты писал: "любой образ в восприятии сансарных есть частный случай восприятия образа атмана"
образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, является одним из "любого образа в восприятии сансарных"? Да.
образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, как один из "любого образа в восприятии сансарных", является частным образа атмана? Да.
Это все твои тезисы.
Далее:
Сэ Нгаванг Таши, "Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев":
_Признак общего (spyi) существует, так как им является дхарма, следующая за собственными проясняющими (rang gi gsal ba la rjes su 'gro ba'i chos)_Например: _Действительное является общим, так как его частное существует. Действительное; его частное существует, так как этим является кувшин. Кувшин; он является частным действительного, так как он является действительным, он связан тождеством по сущности с действительным [и] имеется множество объединяющих основ, не являющихся им [самим] и являющихся действительным_
А также:
Ра Сонам Вангьял, "Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов":
_Предмет познания является общим, так как существует его частное. Предмет познания; существует его частное, так как тот кувшин является тем (частным). Кувшин; он является частным предмета познания, так как он является предметом познания, он связан тождеством по сущности с предметом познания, имеется множество объединяющих основ, не являющихся им [самим] и являющихся предметами познания_

Следует, образ атмана является общим, так как его частное существует, приходим к этому, так как этим частным является образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, так как это твой тезис.

Переведу твою позицию на нормальный буддийский язык в соответствии с примерами выше:
*Образ атмана является общим*, так как существует его частное. Образ атмана; существует его частное, так как тот образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, является тем (частным). Образ, через который воспринимается кувшин; он является частным образа атмана, так как *он является образом атмана*, *он связан тождеством по сущности с образом атмана*, имеется множество объединяющих основ, не являющихся им [самим] и являющихся образом атмана

Если с чем-то из этого не согласен, тогда отказывайся от своего тезиса, что образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, является частным образа атмана. Если же согласен, тогда далее:

Раз эти два являются общим и частным по отношению друг к другу, то образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, является связанным с образом атмана:
Ра Сонам Вангьял, "Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов":
_Признак связанного с той (некой) дхармой: одно из [двух:] [1] отличное [от той дхармы, но] тождественное по сущности с той дхармой и [2] плод той дхармы, и, если не существует та дхарма, обязательно не существует и оно_.
Образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, является связанным тождеством по сущности с образом атмана (см. выше. Т.к. является его частным), так как он [является] отличным от образа атмана, но *тождественным по сущности с образом атмана*, [и], *если не существует образа атмана, обязательно не существует и его*. Образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, является тождественным по сущности с образом атмана, так как является *образом атмана* (см. выше. Т.к. является его частным).

Теперь выделяем:
*если не существует образа атмана, обязательно не существует и его - образа, через который воспринимается кувшин*, так как образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, является связанным тождеством по сущности с образом атмана. Согласен?

----------


## Ильят

Кстати, а у Будды имеется чувственное восприятие?

Если у него (с т.з. Махаяны - у Нирманакаи) есть глаза, то разве они не видят? А если видят, разве не осознается увиденное? А это уже чувственное.

----------


## Ильят

Чайник2, послушай это. Интересно твое мнение.

Спасибо за ссылку. Чуть позже. Пока и-нет медленный и дорогой.

----------


## Dron

> Нет, чувственное восприятие кувшина существует. Так как существует образ, через который воспринимается кувшин
> 
> Ну и зачем такие сложности? Очевидно же, что я, написав: "Ты утверждаешь, что кувшин не существует как образ чувственного восприятия?", имел в виду именно этот образ - образ кувшина. Снова возвращаемся, сделав крюк и потратив время:
> 
> образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, и образ атмана - это два образа или один?
> 1. Да
> 2. Нет
> 3. Не знаю
> Всё остальное - не в тему и равно "не знаю".


Кувшин и его конкретность, очерченность- два образа или один?





> Теперь давай разбираться - что из себя представляет кувшин, который воспринимается через образ?
> 
> Во сне город не воспринимается, это ты верно подметил
> 
> Скажи это тому, кто видел во сне город ))) Поспорь с ним, вспомнив слова великих о споре с миром.


Легко поспорю, таким вот образом- город ты не видел, он тебе приснился.



> Нет, разумеется
> 
> Чего "Нет, разумеется"? Не согласен? Тогда укажи, к какой из перечисленных аятан относится. Выжимать, что ли, из тебя ответы? )))))


См выше




> Ну ты даешь, всякий двуногий признАет такую нетождественность
> 
> Ра Сонам Вангьял, "Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов":
> _Признак тождества по роду обратно тождественного, являющегося утверждением (sgrub par gyur pa'i ldog pa rigs gcig pa): взаимоотличные дхармы, о которых индивид, понимающий или не понимающий термины-обозначения (brda la byang ma byang gi gang zag), может подумать, что "это и это подобны", которые он только что воспринял (т.е. может подумать, что "это и это подобны", сразу же после того, как направил на них ум).
> Являющееся тем (тождественным по роду обратно тождественного, являющегося утверждением) также существует [в] трех [видах]: чувственное, сознание и непсихические элементы-соединители.
> Второе: два - сознание глаза (mig shes), признающее-воспринимающее ('dzin) синий, и сознание глаза, признающее-воспринимающее ('dzin) ястреба (khra)._
> 
> Сэ Нгаванг Таши, "Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев":
> _Признак тождества по роду обратно тождественного, являющегося утверждением (sgrub par gyur pa'i ldog pa rigs gcig pa) существует, так как им является дхарма способности спонтанного рождения мысли, что "это и это подобны", у любого индивида, только что воспринявшего [нечто], направив [на это свой] ум (gang zag gang dang gang gis yid gtad pas mthong tsam nyid nas 'di dang 'di 'dra'o snyam pa'I blo ngang gis skyed nus pa'I chos). Основа признака существует, так как ей являются два: золотой кувшин и медный кувшин.
> ...


Еще раз:



> Согласен, что образ атмана является отдельной чувственно воспринимаемой аятаной - ни цветоформой, ни звуком, ни запахом, ни вкусом, ни осязаемым?


Нет, разумеется. Не является.




> Я еще в прошлый раз говорил - читай книги )


Да да, говорил, не кипятись.



> Тут не понял тебя. Странные телеги ты толкаешь, Чайник 2.
> 
> Что именно не понятно?


См выше, про соответствие образа и его конкретности.




> Ты писал: "любой образ в восприятии сансарных есть частный случай восприятия образа атмана"
> образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, является одним из "любого образа в восприятии сансарных"? Да.
> образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, как один из "любого образа в восприятии сансарных", является частным образа атмана? Да.
> Это все твои тезисы.


Да



> Далее:
> Сэ Нгаванг Таши, "Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев":
> _Признак общего (spyi) существует, так как им является дхарма, следующая за собственными проясняющими (rang gi gsal ba la rjes su 'gro ba'i chos)_Например: _Действительное является общим, так как его частное существует. Действительное; его частное существует, так как этим является кувшин. Кувшин; он является частным действительного, так как он является действительным, он связан тождеством по сущности с действительным [и] имеется множество объединяющих основ, не являющихся им [самим] и являющихся действительным_
> А также:
> Ра Сонам Вангьял, "Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов":
> _Предмет познания является общим, так как существует его частное. Предмет познания; существует его частное, так как тот кувшин является тем (частным). Кувшин; он является частным предмета познания, так как он является предметом познания, он связан тождеством по сущности с предметом познания, имеется множество объединяющих основ, не являющихся им [самим] и являющихся предметами познания_
> 
> Следует, образ атмана является общим, так как его частное существует, приходим к этому, так как этим частным является образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, так как это твой тезис.
> 
> Переведу твою позицию на нормальный буддийский язык в соответствии с примерами выше:





> *Образ атмана является общим*, так как существует его частное. Образ атмана; существует его частное, так как тот образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, является тем (частным). Образ, через который воспринимается кувшин; он является частным образа атмана, так как *он является образом атмана*, *он связан тождеством по сущности с образом атмана*, имеется множество объединяющих основ, не являющихся им [самим] и являющихся образом атмана





> Если с чем-то из этого не согласен, тогда отказывайся от своего тезиса, что образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, является частным образа атмана. Если же согласен, тогда далее:


Согласен. Но на вопрос выше о соответствии образа и его конкретности  все же ответь, чтобы не было недопонимания.




> Раз эти два являются общим и частным по отношению друг к другу, то образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, является связанным с образом атмана:
> Ра Сонам Вангьял, "Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов":
> _Признак связанного с той (некой) дхармой: одно из [двух:] [1] отличное [от той дхармы, но] тождественное по сущности с той дхармой и [2] плод той дхармы, и, если не существует та дхарма, обязательно не существует и оно_.
> Образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, является связанным тождеством по сущности с образом атмана (см. выше. Т.к. является его частным), так как он [является] отличным от образа атмана, но *тождественным по сущности с образом атмана*, [и], *если не существует образа атмана, обязательно не существует и его*. Образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, является тождественным по сущности с образом атмана, так как является *образом атмана* (см. выше. Т.к. является его частным).
> 
> Теперь выделяем:
> *если не существует образа атмана, обязательно не существует и его - образа, через который воспринимается кувшин*, так как образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, является связанным тождеством по сущности с образом атмана. Согласен?


Согласен, для сансарных это именно так.

----------


## Ильят

Ну вот, уже есть материал для диспута:

Некто: Образ кувшина является частным образа атмана
Автор: Приходим к тому, что образ атмана является общим, так как существует его частное, приходим к этому, так как образ кувшина является тем частным, так как согласен
Н: Согласен
А: Образ кувшина; он является частным образа атмана, так как он является образом атмана, он связан тождеством по сущности с образом атмана, имеется множество объединяющих основ, не являющихся им [самим] и являющихся образом атмана
Н: Согласен
А: Образ кувшина; если не существует образ атмана, то обязательно не существует и его, так как он является связанным тождеством по сущности с образом атмана
Н: Не охватывается
А: Охватывание существует, так как если нечто является связанным тождеством по сущности с образом атмана, оно охватывается тем положением, что если не существует образ атмана, то обязательно не существует и его, так как это положение является признаком связи тождества по сущности, приходим к этому, так как в "Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов" Ра Сонам Вангьяла сказано: Признак связанного с той (некой) дхармой: одно из [двух:] [1] отличное [от той дхармы, но] тождественное по сущности с той дхармой и [2] плод той дхармы, и, если не существует та дхарма, обязательно не существует и оно
Н: Согласен с предыдущим
А: В познании будды образ кувшина не существует, так как в нем образ атмана не существует
Н: Согласен
А: Познание будды; кувшин не является его познаваемым, так как в нем образ кувшина не существует
Н: Согласен
А: Познание будды; относительное не является его познаваемым, так как кувшин не является его познаваемым
Н: Либо: согласен, либо: не охватывается, так как существует образ относительного, не являющийся частным образа атмана

Кроме того (начиная с "Н: Согласен с предыдущим"):
А: Образ кувшина; достоверное вообще - с эмпирической и абсолютной точек зрения - познание кувшина через него не существует, так как если не существует образ атмана, отрицаемого с абсолютной точки зрения, то обязательно не существует и его
Н: Согласен
А: Образ кувшина; достоверное вообще - с эмпирической и абсолютной точек зрения - познание кувшина через него существует, так как в авторитетных текстах сказано: "непосредственное чувственное познание кувшина при его восприятии в ситуации отсутствия случайных причин ошибочности является эмпирически достоверным, ибо оно не опровергается другим эмпирическим "верным познанием". В результате конечного исследования приходят к заключению, что кувшин является не имеющим места истинно. Это, по мнению прасангиков Гелуг, является отрицанием типа "не существует" (med dgag), для которого характерно то, что попутно с прямым отрицанием "объекта отрицания" (dgag bya) - истинности наличия в отношении "основы отрицания" (dgag gzhi) - кувшина не выдвигается никакая другая дхарма - утверждение (существует кувшин, не имеющий места истинно) или отрицание (не существует никакого кувшина). Вывод конечного исследования можно переформулировать и так: "не обнаружено никакого кувшина, имеющего место истинно". Необнаружение подобного кувшина никоим образом не может свидетельствовать о несуществовании кувшина вообще или о существовании кувшина, не имеющего место истинно. На основании необнаружения глиняного кувшина в некотором доме нельзя делать вывод о существовании или несуществовании каких-либо кувшинов. В таком случае непосредственное чувственное познание кувшина не опровергается и конечным "верным познанием". Из этого следует, что подобное познание является достоверным не только эмпирически, но и вообще" [Цонкапа, 2, л. 84Б; Чжамьян Шепа, 2, л. 214Б-215А].

----------


## Ильят

Кувшин и его конкретность, очерченность- два образа или один?

Имеешь в виду форму? Один образ. Позже концептуально в нем выделяются цвет кувшина и форма кувшина.

Легко поспорю, таким вот образом- город ты не видел, он тебе приснился

Я употребил слово "видел", конечно же, не в значении "видел глазами". Лучше перейти на первоначальное слово "воспринимал". Можешь ли ты с такой же легкостью сказать: "город ты не воспринимал, он тебе приснился"? Т.е. "город ты *не воспринимал*, так как ты *воспринимал* его во сне". Нет противоречия? Когда говорят: "я воспринимал во сне город" и т.д. или "больной воспринимает волоски" - это ложные высказывания, выражающие ложные идеи, подлежащие устранению? Такие же, как "рога зайца существуют действительно"?

См выше

Это ответ на вопрос: "Тогда укажи, к какой из перечисленных аятан относится"
)))) Всё? Аргументов нет? ))))))

что из себя представляет кувшин, который воспринимается через образ?

----------


## Dron

> Ну вот, уже есть материал для диспута:
> 
> Некто: Образ кувшина является частным образа атмана


Некто: Образ кувшина в восприятии сансарных есть частный случай восприятия образа атмана.

----------


## Dron

> Кувшин и его конкретность, очерченность- два образа или один?
> 
> Имеешь в виду форму? Один образ. Позже концептуально в нем выделяются цвет кувшина и форма кувшина.


Ок




> Легко поспорю, таким вот образом- город ты не видел, он тебе приснился
> 
> Я употребил слово "видел", конечно же, не в значении "видел глазами". Лучше перейти на первоначальное слово "воспринимал". Можешь ли ты с такой же легкостью сказать: "город ты не воспринимал, он тебе приснился"? Т.е. "город ты *не воспринимал*, так как ты *воспринимал* его во сне". Нет противоречия?


Это не имеет пользы, всяко можно повернуть.




> См выше
> 
> Это ответ на вопрос: "Тогда укажи, к какой из перечисленных аятан относится"
> )))) Всё? Аргументов нет? ))))))


Не понял пока причины твоего веселья.

----------


## Dron

> что из себя представляет кувшин, который воспринимается через образ?


Много чего, комбинацию атомов, утварь там, например, посуду.

----------


## Ильят

Это не имеет пользы, всяко можно повернуть

Для тебя может иметь пользу, если ты разберешься как в действительности соотносятся город и образ этого города и пр.

Не понял пока причины твоего веселья

Веселюсь от очевидности твоего ухода от ответа. Если не является иным, нежели те пять, то является одной из них. Если бы ты знал какой - сказал бы. Если не знаешь и из авторитетных источников узнать не можешь и логически вывести не можешь, тогда зачем придерживаться этого воззрения?

Много чего, комбинацию атомов, утварь там, например, посуду

Т.е. комбинация атомов, утварь там, например, посуда являются кувшином (кувшинами), который (которые) воспринимае(ю)тся через образ кувшина?

----------


## Dron

> Это не имеет пользы, всяко можно повернуть
> 
> Для тебя может иметь пользу, если ты разберешься как в действительности соотносятся город и образ этого города и пр.


Да? Хорошо, смотри, как я разобрался: город и его образ соотносятся как город и его образ.
[


> U]Не понял пока причины твоего веселья[/U]
> 
> Веселюсь от очевидности твоего ухода от ответа. Если не является иным, нежели те пять, то является одной из них. Если бы ты знал какой - сказал бы. Если не знаешь и из авторитетных источников узнать не можешь и логически вывести не можешь, тогда зачем придерживаться этого воззрения?


Образ атмана воспринимается всеми чувствами сансарных. 



> Много чего, комбинацию атомов, утварь там, например, посуду
> 
> Т.е. комбинация атомов, утварь там, например, посуда являются кувшином (кувшинами), который (которые) воспринимае(ю)тся через образ кувшина?


Да, именно так.

----------


## Ильят

Некто: Образ кувшина в восприятии сансарных есть частный случай восприятия образа атмана
Автор: Приходим к тому, что образ кувшина в восприятии не-сансарных не является частным случаем восприятия образа атмана
Н: Согласен
А: Образ кувшина; его восприятие не является частным случаем восприятия образа атмана, так как в восприятии не-сансарных его восприятие не является частным случаем восприятия образа атмана
Н: Не охватывается
А: Охватывается, так как если нечто в восприятии не-сансарных не является частным случаем восприятия образа атмана, то это положение охватывается тем, что это нечто не является частным случаем восприятия образа атмана, приходим к этому, так как, например, если нечто (образ кувшина) в восприятии сансарных не является частным случаем восприятия всеведением, оно охватывается тем, что это нечто (образ кувшина) не является частным случаем восприятия всеведением.
Н: Согласен с предыдущим

----------


## Ильят

Образ атмана воспринимается всеми чувствами сансарных

Но такой аятаны нет.
Выбирай:
_Признак базы чувственного (видимого) (gzugs kyi skye mched) существует, так как им является то, что воспринято сознанием глаза (mig shes kyi bzung bya)
Признак базы звука (sgra'i skye mched) существует, так как им является то, что слышится сознанием уха (rna shes kyi mnyan bya)
Признак базы запаха (dri'i skye mched) существует, так как им является то, что испытывается ("вкушается") сознанием носа (sna shes kyi myong bya)
Признак базы вкуса (ro'i skye mched) существует, так как им является то, что испытывается сознанием языка (lce shes kyi myong bya)
Признак базы осязаемого (reg bya'i skye mched) существует, так как им является то, что испытывается сознанием тела (lus shes kyi myong bya)_
Но помни, что каждое из них несовместимо с 4 другими

Да, именно так

А образ кувшина является ли кувшином? Если нет, то почему?
Против комбинации атомов ничего не имею. А кувшин является ли комбинацией атомов?

----------


## Ильят

Некто: Образ кувшина в восприятии сансарных есть частный случай восприятия образа атмана
Автор: Приходим к тому, что образ кувшина в восприятии не-сансарных не является частным случаем восприятия образа атмана
Н: Согласен
А: Образ кувшина; он в качестве не являющегося образом атмана (частным образа атмана) существует, так как в восприятии не-сансарных его восприятие не является частным случаем восприятия образа атмана

----------


## Ильят

Да, именно так

Некто: посуда является кувшином
Автор: посуда является способным создать смысл - удерживать воду, и имеющую выпуклую форму, дно и горлышко, так как является кувшином
Н: Не охватывается
А: Охватывание существует, так как способное создать смысл - удерживать воду, и имеющее выпуклую форму, дно и горлышко является признаком кувшина, приходим к этому, так как в "Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов" Ра Сонам Вангьяла сказано: способное создать смысл - удерживать воду, и имеющее выпуклую форму, дно и горлышко, является признаком кувшина
Н: Соласен с предыдущим
А: посуда не является способным создать смысл - удерживать воду, и имеющую выпуклую форму, дно и горлышко, так как не является кувшином
Н: Аргумент не обоснован
А: посуда не является кувшином, так как является общим кувшина
Н: Аргумент не обоснован
А: посуда является общим кувшина, так как кувшин является ее частным
Н: Аргумент не обоснован
А: кувшин является частным посуды, так как является посудой, он связан тождеством по сущности с посудой, имеется множество объединяющих основ, не являющихся им [самим] и являющихся посудой

----------


## Dron

> Некто: Образ кувшина в восприятии сансарных есть частный случай восприятия образа атмана
> Автор: Приходим к тому, что образ кувшина в восприятии не-сансарных не является частным случаем восприятия образа атмана
> Н: Согласен
> А: Образ кувшина; его восприятие не является частным случаем восприятия образа атмана, так как в восприятии не-сансарных его восприятие не является частным случаем восприятия образа атмана


Восприятие кувшина  является частным случаем восприятия образа атмана, в случае сансарных.

----------


## Dron

> Некто: Образ кувшина в восприятии сансарных есть частный случай восприятия образа атмана
> Автор: Приходим к тому, что образ кувшина в восприятии не-сансарных не является частным случаем восприятия образа атмана
> Н: Согласен
> А: Образ кувшина; он в качестве не являющегося образом атмана (частным образа атмана) существует, так как в восприятии не-сансарных его восприятие не является частным случаем восприятия образа атмана


Согласен

----------


## Ильят

Согласен

Значит, вообще образ кувшина в качестве не являющегося образом атмана (частным образа атмана) существует (т.с. "в природе"). А сансарные воспринимают совсем другой образ кувшина? Или, может быть, этот же, но с некими "добавками"?

----------


## Dron

> Согласен
> 
> Значит, вообще образ кувшина в качестве не являющегося образом атмана (частным образа атмана) существует (т.с. "в природе"). А сансарные воспринимают совсем другой образ кувшина? Или, может быть, этот же, но с некими "добавками"?


Существует в восприятии Будды.

----------


## Ильят

Ок

образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, и образ атмана - это два образа или один?
1. Да
2. Нет
3. Не знаю
Всё остальное - не в тему и равно "не знаю".

Образ атмана воспринимается всеми чувствами сансарных

Но такой аятаны нет.
Выбирай:
_Признак базы чувственного (видимого) (gzugs kyi skye mched) существует, так как им является то, что воспринято сознанием глаза (mig shes kyi bzung bya)
Признак базы звука (sgra'i skye mched) существует, так как им является то, что слышится сознанием уха (rna shes kyi mnyan bya)
Признак базы запаха (dri'i skye mched) существует, так как им является то, что испытывается ("вкушается") сознанием носа (sna shes kyi myong bya)
Признак базы вкуса (ro'i skye mched) существует, так как им является то, что испытывается сознанием языка (lce shes kyi myong bya)
Признак базы осязаемого (reg bya'i skye mched) существует, так как им является то, что испытывается сознанием тела (lus shes kyi myong bya)_Но помни, что каждое из них несовместимо с 4 другими

----------


## Greedy

*Ильят*, Вы немного путаете *Dron'а*, так как он не принимает в явном виде основу Ваших рассуждений.

Основой же служат следующие определения:
- _база чувственного_ - воспринимаемое чувственным сознанием.
- _образ чувственного_ - воспринятое чувственным сознанием. Оно же частное.
- _познанный образ чувственного_ - воспринятый _образ чувственного_ концептуальным сознанием. Оно же общее.

И если общее и частное на уровне концептуальных понятий разделить достаточно легко, то разделить _познанный образ чувственного_ и _чувственный образ_ довольно сложно.

В вопросе же об Атмане и кувшине, *Dron* переносит Атман в разряд _образа чувственного_, в результате чего сталкивается с очевидной сложностью в определении того, к какой аятане принадлежит Атман.

То же происходит при рассмотрении _чувственного восприятия_, как частного случая _всеведения_, где *Dron* также переносит _всеведение_ в разряд _образа чувственного_.

----------


## Dron

> Ок
> 
> образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, и образ атмана - это два образа или один?
> 1. Да
> 2. Нет
> 3. Не знаю
> Всё остальное - не в тему и равно "не знаю".


1



> Образ атмана воспринимается всеми чувствами сансарных
> 
> Но такой аятаны нет.
> Выбирай:
> _Признак базы чувственного (видимого) (gzugs kyi skye mched) существует, так как им является то, что воспринято сознанием глаза (mig shes kyi bzung bya)
> Признак базы звука (sgra'i skye mched) существует, так как им является то, что слышится сознанием уха (rna shes kyi mnyan bya)
> Признак базы запаха (dri'i skye mched) существует, так как им является то, что испытывается ("вкушается") сознанием носа (sna shes kyi myong bya)
> Признак базы вкуса (ro'i skye mched) существует, так как им является то, что испытывается сознанием языка (lce shes kyi myong bya)
> Признак базы осязаемого (reg bya'i skye mched) существует, так как им является то, что испытывается сознанием тела (lus shes kyi myong bya)_Но помни, что каждое из них несовместимо с 4 другими


Вполне совместимо. Выбираю все.

----------


## Ильят

*Greedy*
Я думаю, Dron помнит определение являющегося объекта:
_snang yul, abhasavisaya (pratibhasavisaya) - являющийся объект - то, что познается (rig bya) при его явлении (snang ba) уму (являет свой вид - rnam pa shar ba) обладателю объекта. Поскольку являться уму объект может при чувственном или умственном восприятии, то выделяют два вида этих объектов. При чувственном восприятии являющимися объектами будут цветоформа, звук, запах, вкус, осязаемое (т.е. соответствующие виды - rnam pa), а при умственном – представления (концепты): общее смысла (don spyi, artha samanya) или общее звука (sgra spyi, sabda samanya). Так, например, при чувственном восприятии кувшина являющимся объектом будет кувшин, а при умственном – концепт кувшина._
Он мог бы выбрать для образа атмана аятану дхармы, которая может представать и как цветоформа, и как звук и т.д. во сне, например. Но тогда ему придется признать образ атмана концептуальным образом, т.е. концептом, а не образом чувственного. Он не согласен и считает, что образ атмана подобен образу волосков при болезни глаз и т.п. Но эти волоски (образ) относятся к аятане цветоформы. Образ шума в ушах - к аятане звука и т.д. Всё, что воспринимается чувственно (как образ) - верно или не верно, относится к конкретным чувственно воспринимаемым аятанам. Он пытается упихнуть туда же атман - чисто умозрительное (концептуальное) приписывание, относящееся к аятане дхармы, как концептуальный образ (приписывание) воды в мираже. Отсюда и нестыковки.

----------


## Greedy

> Всё, что воспринимается чувственно (как образ) - верно или не верно, относится к конкретным чувственно воспринимаемым аятанам.


Приведите пример неверного чувственного восприятия.

----------


## Dron

Нестыковки?

----------


## Ильят

1

Значит, один образ.

Тогда образ атмана кувшина, воспринимаемый сознанием глаза, является образом цветоформы, так как является тождественным образу кувшина, воспринимаемому сознанием глаза
Некто: не охватывается
А: Охватывание существует, так как если нечто является тождественным образу кувшина, воспринимаемому сознанием глаза, оно охватывается тем, что является образом цветоформы, приходим к этому, так как в "Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев" сказано: "признак базы чувственного (видимого) существует, так как им является то, что воспринято сознанием глаза. Если подразделять базу чувственного (видимого), то существует два [ее вида], так как существует два: форма и цвет"
Н: согласен с предыдущим
А: образ атмана кувшина, воспринимаемый сознанием глаза, не является образом звука, так как является образом цветоформы
Некто: не охватывается
А: Охватывание существует, так как если нечто является образом цветоформы, оно охватывается тем, что не является образом звука, так как два: образ цветоформы и образ звука - являются несовместимыми, приходим к этому, так как там же сказано: "Звук не является базой чувственного (видимым), так как не является тем, что воспринято сознанием глаза, так как является тем, что слышится сознанием уха, так как является базой звука". Остальные из пяти образов - запаха, вкуса и осязаемого - обосновываются аналогично, так как в "Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов" сказано: "то, что воспринято сознанием глаза, и то, что испытывается сознанием носа - два, являются несовместимыми"

Кроме того, у образа атмана, который ты видишь, какая форма и какой цвет? Очень интересно!))

----------


## Ильят

Приведите пример неверного чувственного восприятия

я же там привел - восприятие волосков больным как действительных (ложное чувственное познание - с ошибкой в концептуальном определении). Кроме того, восприятие слов без их определения при увлеченности просмотром телепередачи (ум, не определяющий явленное - без концептуальности) и пр.

----------


## Dron

> 1
> 
> Значит, один образ.
> 
> Тогда образ атмана кувшина


Какой образ атмана кувшина? Образ атмана=образ кувшина.

----------


## Dron

> Кроме того, у образа атмана, который ты видишь, какая форма и какой цвет? Очень интересно!))


Пепельный, например. Антрацит.

----------


## Greedy

> восприятие волосков больным как действительных (ложное чувственное познание - с ошибкой в концептуальном определении).


Я согласен с тем, что признание их действительными - ошибочное концептуальное определение.
На каком основании следует признать ложность их чувственного восприятия?




> восприятие слов без их определения при увлеченности просмотром телепередачи (ум, не определяющий явленное - без концептуальности)


Каким образом отсутствие концептуального познания делает чувственное восприятие ложным?

----------


## Ильят

*Dron*

Какой образ атмана кувшина? Образ атмана=образ кувшина

Во-первых, атман приписывается неведением каждой дхарме, поэтому с т.з. неведения у каждой дхармы имеется свой атман. Например, у кувшина - атман кувшина. Хотя у тебя не приписывается, а воспринимается чувственно. Но уж с этим сам разбирайся - даже как это написать не знаю.
Во-вторых, даже если ты и понял "образ атмана кувшина" как "образ атмана-кувшина", то в чем у тебя проблема, если ты считаешь, что образ атмана и образ кувшина - это один образ (образ атмана=образ кувшина). Например, если образ автомобиля=образ автомашины, то это один образ автомобиля-автомашины. А если взять образ кувшина и образ золотого кувшина, когда кувшин является общим по отношению к золотому кувшину, то это - два разных образа. Или же один образ, в котором концептуально выделяются золотой кувшин и кувшин. Поэтому в диспуте все верно.

Пепельный, например. Антрацит

Автор: Приходим к тому, что образ атмана не является красным, так как является пепельным
Некто: не охватывается
А: Охватывание существует, так как объединяющая основа (gzhi mthun) двух: пепельного и красного не существует (med pa), или так как два: красный и пепельный являются несовместимыми, или так как не существует являющегося обоими - пепельным и красным, приходим к этому так как в тех же авторитетных текстах сказано: _1. Если [аргумент, по мнению оппонента] не обоснован, то [следует сказать:] приходим к тому, что:
Объединяющая основа двух: белого и красного не существует, так как два: белый и красный являются несовместимыми ('gal ba); 2. Охватывание существует, так как два: красный и желтый являются несовместимыми; 3. Охватывание существует (khyab pa yod par thal), так как не существует (med pa) объединяющей основы (gzhi mthun) двух - красного и желтого; 4. Охватывание существует, так как не существует являющегося обоими - белым и красным_
Н: согласен с предыдущим
А: образ атмана является несовместимым с образом красного, так как не является красным
Н: согласен
А: образ красного не является частным случаем восприятия образа атмана, так как образ атмана является несовместимым с ним
Н: согласен

----------


## Ильят

*Greedy*

Я согласен с тем, что признание их действительными - ошибочное концептуальное определение.
На каком основании следует признать ложность их чувственного восприятия?

Тут выше говорилось о различении "чувственного восприятия": 1. чисто чувственное восприятие (без концептуального определения) и 2. чувственное восприятие как оно признается миром (с концептуальным определением). Когда чувственно воспринимаемые волоски концептуально определяются как действительное, тогда всё это вместе называют ложным чувственным восприятием - хотя ошибка и в концептуальном определении, но источник (причина) этого познания - чисто чувственное восприятие волосков. Так же и с водой в мираже - тоже ложное чувственное восприятие, хотя тут вообще нет никакой чувственно воспринимаемой воды.

Каким образом отсутствие концептуального познания делает чувственное восприятие ложным?

Никаким. Я не говорил, что это ложное чувственное восприятие, а привел его для примера неверного чувственного восприятия (ум, не определяющий явленное - один из 5 видов познания, не являющегося верным - tshad min). А вот для Dronа оно - ложное )))

----------


## Нико

> Каким образом отсутствие концептуального познания делает чувственное восприятие ложным?


Извините, ребята, у меня просто нет времени читать весь тред. Я уверена, что Дрон начал его с определёнными "замыслами". Но напомните мне, плиз, речь ведь идёт о МП? С точки зрения которой все виды чувственного восприятия ложны, потому как их являющийся объект  -- самобытие вещей?

----------


## Greedy

> Тут выше говорилось о различении "чувственного восприятия": 1. чисто чувственное восприятие (без концептуального определения) и 2. чувственное восприятие как оно признается миром (с концептуальным определением).


Т.е. следует определять _"чистое чувственное восприятие"_ - непосредственно воспринимаемое органами чувств.
И _чувственное восприятие с концептуальным определением_ - концептуальный образ _чистого чувственного восприятия_ в шестом сознании.

Такой вывод сделан на основании следующего утверждения:



> Когда чувственно воспринимаемые волоски концептуально определяются как действительное, тогда всё это вместе называют ложным чувственным восприятием - хотя ошибка и в концептуальном определении, но источник (причина) этого познания - чисто чувственное восприятие волосков.






> Так же и с водой в мираже - тоже ложное чувственное восприятие, хотя тут вообще нет никакой чувственно воспринимаемой воды.


Что является причиной ошибочности восприятия воды в _чувственном восприятия с концептуальным определением_ при восприятии миража, если _чистое чувственное восприятие_ не воспринимает воду?




> Я не говорил, что это ложное чувственное восприятие, а привел его для примера неверного чувственного восприятия (ум, не определяющий явленное - один из 5 видов познания, не являющегося верным - tshad min).


Таким образом, вопрос о верности познания - это вопрос о верности _чувственного восприятия с концептуальным определением_.
_Чистое чувственное восприятие_ всегда истинно, в независимости от того, что при отсутствии _чувственного восприятия с концептуальным определением_ такое познание считается неверным?

----------


## Lungrig

> Таким образом, вопрос о верности познания - это вопрос о верности _чувственного восприятия с концептуальным определением_.
> _Чистое чувственное восприятие_ всегда истинно, в независимости от того, что при отсутствии _чувственного восприятия с концептуальным определением_ такое познание считается неверным?


позволю себе присоединиться к дискуссии. Greedy, нельзя так сказать, что _Чистое чувственное восприятие_ всегда истинно. почему? потому что нужно вернуться к определению что есть восприятие(познание). познание характеризуется нематериальностью и ясностью- т.е это то, что не являясь материальным, создает ясность относительно объекта. т.е. восприятие проясняет свой объект - достигается знание объекта, проникается в его суть. если ясность не вносится, то такой акт ума является не постигающим объект. постигающий акт ума выделяет отличительные особенности объекта, выделяет его среди других и таким образом объект становится постигнутым. _Чистое чувственное восприятие_ не постигает свой объект(потому как такой акт ума не определяет явленное), поэтому не может быть истинным.

----------


## Greedy

> _Чистое чувственное восприятие_ не постигает свой объект(потому как такой акт ума не определяет явленное), поэтому не может быть истинным.


Ваше утверждение противоречит определению: _чистое чувственное восприятие_ - постижение _объекта восприятия_ (базы чувственного) _чувственным сознанием_.

----------


## Ильят

*Нико*

Но напомните мне, плиз, речь ведь идёт о МП? С точки зрения которой все виды чувственного восприятия ложны, потому как их являющийся объект -- самобытие вещей?

Да, о МП
О том и речь, что это можно толковать двояко - как Dron и по-другому: чувственное восприятие здесь - тот вид познания, который признается миром. А миром признается, что кувшин во всей его определенности является воспринятым чувственно. Но очевидно, что определенность здесь концептуальна (определение заключается в отсечении всего, что не является воспринятым объектом (здесь - кувшином), а это - функция концептуального ума). Поэтому признаваемое миром чувственное восприятие состоит из двух элементов - "чисто чувственного восприятия" (без концептуального определения) и последующего концептуального определения сознанием умственного. И самобытие приписывается именно на уровне концептуального определения объекта, но отсутствует на уровне чисто чувственного восприятия. С этой т.з. любое чувственное восприятие (как оно признается миром, т.е. с концептуальным определением) у сансарных - ложно, т.к. обязательно приписывает самобытие в виде концепта. А с т.з. Dronа самобытие воспринимается чисто чувственным восприятием в качестве неконцептуального образа (вида).

Начало дискуссии с приведением цитат можно посмотреть начиная отсюда:
http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic3119-105.html (сообщение №96091)
и переходя сюда:
http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic3526-900.html (сообщение №110973)

----------


## Ильят

*Greedy*

Т.е. следует определять "чистое чувственное восприятие" - непосредственно воспринимаемое органами чувств

и сознанием органов чувств

И чувственное восприятие с концептуальным определением - концептуальный образ чистого чувственного восприятия в шестом сознании

концептуальный образ в шестом сознании в результате определения того, что воспринято чисто чувственным восприятием

Что является причиной ошибочности восприятия воды в чувственном восприятия с концептуальным определением при восприятии миража, если чистое чувственное восприятие не воспринимает воду?

Причина ошибочности - неправильное концептуальное определение воспринятого чисто чувственно

Таким образом, вопрос о верности познания - это вопрос о верности чувственного восприятия с концептуальным определением.

Да

Чистое чувственное восприятие всегда истинно, в независимости от того, что при отсутствии чувственного восприятия с концептуальным определением такое познание считается неверным?

Чисто чувственное восприятие всегда верно (правильно, истинно) в отношении своего являющегося объекта:

Донец А. М. "Учение о верном познании в философии мадхъямики-прасангики":
_Поскольку двойственное познание, функционирующее вне периода пребывания в самахите, имеет дело только с "являющимися объектами", то оно с необходимостью должно быть признано непосредственным познанием "являющегося объекта". При восприятии такого объекта сознание, по мнению Чандракирти и многих других буддийских философов, уподобляется (rjes byed) ему, принимая его вид (rnam pa) [Чандракирти, 1, с. 158]. Очевидно, что подобное познание будет необманывающимся. Следовательно, любое двойственное познание необходимо признать непосредственным "верным познанием" своего "являющегося объекта". 
С этой точки зрения неконцептуальное ложное познание двух лун и концептуальное познание постоянства звука будут непосредственными "верными познаниями" их "являющихся объектов" (явления двух лун и явления представления о постоянстве звука), поскольку они не обманываются в явных - "являющихся объектах". Однако при таком подходе будет отсутствовать различие между ложным познанием и праманой. В связи с этим еще саутрантики, отмечает Гедун Тендар, выдвинули идею,согласно которой истинность и ложность следует устанавливать не в отношении явления, а в отношении главного предмета рассмотрения (gzhal bya'I gtso bo) [Гедун Тендар, 1, л. 137Б]. В связи с этим прасангики Гелуг считают необходимым устанавливать необманываемость познания в отношении главного предмета рассмотрения. Восприятие двух лун, имеющее место при определенных атмосферных явлениях, будет "верным познанием" в отношении "являющегося объекта" - обычного предмета рассмотрения, но не может быть квалифицировано как прамана в отношении главного предмета рассмотрения - одной луны. 
Приемлемость подобного выделения обычного и главного предмета рассмотрения опирается на обнаружение у каждой вещи двух сторон - стороны явления и стороны пребывания, которые могут совпадать или не совпадать._

Главный предмет рассмотрения - это действительный объект (точнее - объект способа восприятия-признавания - 'dzin stangs kyi yul). Т.е. чтобы познание можно было определить как ложное или верное (не ложное), обязательно должен быть задействован способ восприятия-признавания ('dzin stangs) - концептуальное определение - либо правильный, либо ложный (способ). Без способа восприятия-признавания - концептуального определения познание считается "не являющимся верным", но не считается ложным (нет основания (в виде способа восприятия-признавания) для определения его верности или ложности).

----------

Greedy (30.10.2012)

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

Чисто чувственное восприятие не постигает свой объект

Лориг:
Признаком постижения той дхармы тем умом является достижение определенности в [отношении] той дхармы, основанное на действии того ума (blo de`I byed pa la brten nas chos de la nges pa `dren nus pa blo des chos de rtogs pa`I mtshan nyid yin te), так как если тем умом [достигнута] определенность в [отношении] той дхармы, [то] отсекается приписанное, противоположное самой [той дхарме] (rang gi bzlog zla`I sgro `dogs gcod pa`I phyir); например, отсечение приписывания - восприятия-признавания постоянства в звуке опосредованным [познанием], определяющим непостоянство звука  (sgra mi rtag par nges pa`I rjes dpag gis sgra la rtag `dzin gyi sgro `dogs gcod pa). Об этом в Праманаварттике сказано: Определенность и приписывание, [имеющие место в одном] уме, по сущности являются опровергающим и опровергаемым (nges pa dang ni sgro `dogs yid| gnod bya gnod byed ngo bo`I phyir).

----------


## Greedy

*Ильят*, спасибо. Терминологию уточнили.

Остаётся вопрос.
Каким образом возникает концептуальное определение воспринятого чисто чувственно миража как воды, если чисто чувственное восприятие миража не имеет объектом восприятия воду?

----------


## Ильят

Чисто чувственное воспринимает цветоформу (точнее - образ цветоформы) преломления лучей света и т.д. Затем этот образ "передается" концептуальному уму и тот отсекает от него всё, что не является водой, признавая его (образ, теперь уже концептуальный, или обратно тождественное воде - не являющееся иным, нежели вода) самой водой. Здесь воспринятому чувственно приписывается признак воды, хотя основа явления - причина чувственного восприятия - не является основой явления воды. Это приписывание (относящееся к относительному приписыванию) не отсекается постигающим умом. Поэтому это - ложное определение, по сути - неопределение объекта.

Донец А. М. "Учение о верном познании в философии мадхъямики-прасангики":
_Непосредственное чувственное сознание-познание рождается при появлении его объекта и прекращается с его исчезновением. Оставшийся после этого в сознании отпечаток (bag chags) данного объекта может быть воспроизведен памятью с той или иной степенью ясности в следующий момент либо через некоторое, иногда даже очень продолжительное, время. Это познание отпечатка называется познанием воспоминания (dran shes), или познанием вспоминающим. Поскольку эти познания - чувственное и вспоминающее - имеют один и тот же явный объект (mngon gyur), репрезентации которого у них не отличаются, то их характеризуют как непосредственные. Однако чувственное непосредственное познание "входит" в объект утверждающе (sgrub `jug) и прямо, непосредственно, а умственное "входит" в него не прямо и непосредственно, а благодаря "отпечатку", при этом оно исключает всё иное - не являющееся этим объектом - и идентифицирует путем приписывания образа объекта с самим объектом. Поэтому такое непосредственное умственное познание прасангики Гелуг признают концептуальным [Чжамьян Шепа, 3, л. 54]_

----------


## Кунсанг

Интересно то, что одну и ту же жидкость разные существа воспринимают по-разному. Классический пример - воду преты видят как гной и это для них реальность. Тогда чувственное восприятие правдиво, но насколько верно?

----------


## Greedy

> Чисто чувственное воспринимает цветоформу (точнее - образ цветоформы) преломления лучей света и т.д. Затем этот образ "передается" концептуальному уму и тот отсекает от него всё, что не является водой, признавая его (образ, теперь уже концептуальный, или обратно тождественное воде - не являющееся иным, нежели вода) самой водой.


Что является причиной концептуального восприятия воды, если, как было определено ранее, концептуальное восприятие воды возможно как в случае наличия чувственного объекта, отождествлённого с водой (реальный водоём), так и в случае отсутствия реальной воды (мираж)?

Другими словами: что выступает в роли основы воды в концептуальном познании?

----------


## Ильят

*Кунсанг*

Данная тема подробно рассматривается в книгах Донца А.М. на основе переводов соответствующих текстов Ламы Цонкапы и его последователей. Например, "Проблемы базового сознания и реальности внешнего в дацанской философии". Улан-Удэ, изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2008

----------


## Кунсанг

> *Кунсанг*
> 
> Данная тема подробно рассматривается в книгах Донца А.М. на основе переводов соответствующих текстов Ламы Цонкапы и его последователей. Например, "Проблемы базового сознания и реальности внешнего в дацанской философии". Улан-Удэ, изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2008


Ок. Но насчет подробно не уверен. Все равно все будет непонятно :Smilie:

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

В случае с чувственным восприятием (верным и ложным) причинами концепта воды являются чувственное восприятие (все четыре условия), а также отпечатки в уме, оставленные прошлыми восприятиями и самодеятельностью мышления, склонности:

Если не ошибаюсь, "Карма и причинность в буддизме" А. Орлова:
_Как отмечалось выше, одна из функций четана – направление сознания к своему объекту. Когда намерение развёртывается в виде проявленного действия, то оно направляет и связывает сознание с объектом. В этом случае реализация функций четана неразрывно связана с такими дхармами как избирательность, или формирование общего представления (rtog pa, витарка) и рефлексия, или анализ (dpyod pa, викара) - две дхармы из четырех "изменяющихся" (gzhan gyur), входящих в группу психических элементов (sems byung).
Избирательность – дхарма, функцией которой является первичное вычленение сознанием своего объекта из общего фона. То есть, это деятельность сознания по поиску своего объекта. Дхарма «избирательность» ищет объект в соответствии с той мотивацией, которую несет в себе четана. Так, например, если существо голодно и жаждет еды, то избирается тот объект, который может быть употреблен в пищу. Таким образом, избирательность уже автоматически связана с функцией осуществления первичных оценок воспринимаемых объектов: объекты оцениваются с точки зрения их соответствия или несоответствия той мотивации, которая в данном моменте определяет функционирование сознания._ и далее
и т.д.

----------


## Ильят

*Кунсанг*

Всё, что я вывел для себя по этой теме из этой и подобных книг, соответствует объяснениям Учителей и вполне меня удовлетворило (т.е. вопросов больше нет)  :Smilie: 
"Все равно все *будет* непонятно"  :EEK!: 
Нейролингвистическое самопрограммирование? :Big Grin:

----------


## Greedy

> В случае с чувственным восприятием (верным и ложным) причинами концепта воды являются чувственное восприятие (все четыре условия), а также отпечатки в уме, оставленные прошлыми восприятиями и самодеятельностью мышления, склонности


Не совсем понятно.
Есть два случая, когда концептуальное познание определяет воду:
1. Чувственно воспринимается водоём, являющийся признанным реальным водоёмом.
2. Чувственно воспринимается мираж, который не содержит никакой, признаваемой реальной, воды.

Каким образом из двух чистых чувственных восприятий (в одном есть вода, в другом - нет), получает вода в обоих концептуальных познаниях?

----------


## Lungrig

> Ваше утверждение противоречит определению: _чистое чувственное восприятие_ - постижение _объекта восприятия_ (базы чувственного) _чувственным сознанием_.


цитата из лорига, приведенная Ильятом, проясняет то, что чистое чувственное восприятие не постигает свой объект, поскольку не достигается определенность относительно объекта.




> Что является причиной концептуального восприятия воды, если, как было определено ранее, концептуальное восприятие воды возможно как в случае наличия чувственного объекта, отождествлённого с водой (реальный водоём), так и в случае отсутствия реальной воды (мираж)?
> 
> Другими словами: что выступает в роли основы воды в концептуальном познании?


скорее всего общий образ воды и будет в роли основы. т.е. отсечение всего того, что является не водой(не образом воды). если все приписывания отсечены верно, то познание достоверное - например при познании реальной воды, где не вода полностью отсечена и достигнута определенность объекта; если приписывания отсечены не полностью, то познание недостоверно - например при познании миража, где не вода не отсечена полностью, и, следовательно, определенность объекта не достигнута.

----------


## Greedy

> цитата из лорига, приведенная Ильятом, проясняет то, что чистое чувственное восприятие не постигает свой объект, поскольку не достигается определенность относительно объекта.


Чистое чувственное восприятие полностью и достоверно постигает свой объект.
Например, зрительное сознание полностью и достоверно постигает воспринятую цветоформу.




> скорее всего общий образ воды и будет в роли основы.


В случае как миража, так и водоёма, зрительное сознание достоверно и полностью воспринимает конкретную динамическую цветоформу. И в этом оно не ошибается. Далее концептуальное сознание соединяет этот образ из зрительного сознания со всплывшим отпечатком (багчак) и классифицирует его как воду.

----------

Сергей Ч (30.10.2012)

----------


## Ильят

*Greedy*

Каким образом из двух чистых чувственных восприятий (в одном есть вода, в другом - нет), получает вода в обоих концептуальных познаниях?

Каким образом - мне кажется всё понятно (сообщение №88). Да, в одном случае есть основа явления воды, в другом - нет. Начиная с концептуального определения увиденного процессы познания в обоих случаях тождественны. 
В случае как миража, так и водоёма, зрительное сознание достоверно и полностью воспринимает конкретную динамическую цветоформу. И в этом оно не ошибается. Далее концептуальное сознание соединяет этот образ из зрительного сознания со всплывшим отпечатком (багчак) и классифицирует его как воду
Не понимаю, в чем проблема?

*Lungrig*

например при познании миража, где не вода не отсечена полностью, и, следовательно, определенность объекта не достигнута

В обоих случаях не-вода отсечена полностью. Только в случае с миражом нужно было отсекать не не-воду, а не-мираж. Т.е. можно сказать, что, поскольку в случае с миражом полностью отсечена не-вода, то достигнута некая "определенность" ("постижение"), но эта "определенность" - только видимость "определенности" ("постижения"), по сути - неопределенность (непостижение), т.к. нужно было отсечь не-мираж.
Лориг:
_приходим к этому, так как то определение, опирающееся на правильное основание, также существует в двух [вариантах]: правильное определение (nges pa yang dag) и подобие (видимость) определения (nges pa ltar snang); и то определение, опирающееся на подобие (видимость) основания, также существует в тех двух [вариантах]._

----------


## Lungrig

> Чистое чувственное восприятие полностью и достоверно постигает свой объект.
> Например, зрительное сознание полностью и достоверно постигает воспринятую цветоформу.


если говорить о классификации актов ума на 2 вида: достоверное познание и недостоверное, то достоверное познание происходит с участием чувственных воспринимающих способностей и умозаключения. только после того, как отсечены все приписывания относительно объекта, можно сказать, что это достоверное познание. если нечто, воспринимаемое чувственным сознанием не удостоверяется как существующее, то это не является достоверным познанием. если бы это было не так, то невозможно было бы достоверно определить - это мираж или вода. 

скорее всего, вы под словом "достоверно" имеете ввиду не акт достоверного познания, а просто описываете наличие образа объекта, который присутствует в момент восприятия...

----------


## Lungrig

> В обоих случаях не-вода отсечена полностью. Только в случае с миражом нужно было отсекать не не-воду, а не-мираж.


да, совершенно верно. я неправильно написал выше.

----------


## Ильят

*Dron*

Нестыковки?

Предварительный итог (если увижу еще нестыковки и если будет время, то напишу):

Некто: Устраняя атман освоением, устраняем чувственное восприятие образа атмана
Следует, что любой образ в восприятии сансарных есть частный случай восприятия образа самобытия
у образа атмана цвет пепельный, например

1. Автор: Образ кувшина; достоверное вообще - с эмпирической и абсолютной точек зрения - познание кувшина через него не существует, так как если в чувственном восприятии сансарных не существует образ атмана, отрицаемого с абсолютной точки зрения, то обязательно не существует и его
Некто: Согласен
А: Образ кувшина; достоверное вообще - с эмпирической и абсолютной точек зрения - познание кувшина через него существует, так как в авторитетных текстах сказано: "_непосредственное чувственное познание кувшина при его восприятии в ситуации отсутствия случайных причин ошибочности является эмпирически достоверным, ибо оно не опровергается другим эмпирическим "верным познанием". В результате конечного исследования приходят к заключению, что кувшин является не имеющим места истинно. Это, по мнению прасангиков Гелуг, является отрицанием типа "не существует" (med dgag), для которого характерно то, что попутно с прямым отрицанием "объекта отрицания" (dgag bya) - истинности наличия в отношении "основы отрицания" (dgag gzhi) - кувшина не выдвигается никакая другая дхарма - утверждение (существует кувшин, не имеющий места истинно) или отрицание (не существует никакого кувшина). Вывод конечного исследования можно переформулировать и так: "не обнаружено никакого кувшина, имеющего место истинно". Необнаружение подобного кувшина никоим образом не может свидетельствовать о несуществовании кувшина вообще или о существовании кувшина, не имеющего место истинно. На основании необнаружения глиняного кувшина в некотором доме нельзя делать вывод о существовании или несуществовании каких-либо кувшинов. В таком случае непосредственное чувственное познание кувшина не опровергается и конечным "верным познанием". Из этого следует, что подобное познание является достоверным не только эмпирически, но и вообще_" [Цонкапа, 2, л. 84Б; Чжамьян Шепа, 2, л. 214Б-215А].

2. Тогда образ атмана кувшина, воспринимаемый сознанием глаза, является образом цветоформы, так как является тождественным образу кувшина, воспринимаемому сознанием глаза
Некто: не охватывается
А: Охватывание существует, так как если нечто является тождественным образу кувшина, воспринимаемому сознанием глаза, оно охватывается тем, что является образом цветоформы, приходим к этому, так как в "Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев" сказано: "_признак базы чувственного (видимого) существует, так как им является то, что воспринято сознанием глаза. Если подразделять базу чувственного (видимого), то существует два [ее вида], так как существует два: форма и цвет_"
Н: согласен с предыдущим
А: образ атмана кувшина, воспринимаемый сознанием глаза, не является образом звука, так как является образом цветоформы
Некто: не охватывается
А: Охватывание существует, так как если нечто является образом цветоформы, оно охватывается тем, что не является образом звука, так как два: образ цветоформы и образ звука - являются несовместимыми, приходим к этому, так как там же сказано: "_Звук не является базой чувственного (видимым), так как не является тем, что воспринято сознанием глаза, так как является тем, что слышится сознанием уха, так как является базой звука_". Остальные из пяти образов - запаха, вкуса и осязаемого - обосновываются аналогично, так как в "Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов" сказано: "_то, что воспринято сознанием глаза, и то, что испытывается сознанием носа - два, являются несовместимыми_"

3. Автор: Приходим к тому, что цвет образа атмана не является красным, так как является пепельным
Некто: не охватывается
А: Охватывание существует, так как объединяющая основа (gzhi mthun) двух: пепельного и красного не существует (med pa), или так как два: красный и пепельный являются несовместимыми, или так как не существует являющегося обоими - пепельным и красным, приходим к этому так как в тех же авторитетных текстах сказано: 1. _Если [аргумент, по мнению оппонента] не обоснован, то [следует сказать:] приходим к тому, что:
Объединяющая основа двух: белого и красного не существует, так как два: белый и красный являются несовместимыми ('gal ba)_; 2. _Охватывание существует, так как два: красный и желтый являются несовместимыми_; 3. _Охватывание существует (khyab pa yod par thal), так как не существует (med pa) объединяющей основы (gzhi mthun) двух - красного и желтого_; 4. _Охватывание существует, так как не существует являющегося обоими - белым и красным_
Н: согласен с предыдущим
А: цвет образа атмана является несовместимым с цветом образа красного, так как не является красным
Н: согласен
А: образ красного не является частным случаем восприятия образа атмана, так как образ атмана является несовместимым с ним
Н: согласен 

4. А: Логика исследования бытия как оно есть является опровергающей образ атмана, так как является опровергающей атмана. Аргумент обоснован, так как в Ламрим ченмо сказано: "_Поскольку такая [логика] не обнаруживает возникновения и прочего, то опровергает самосущее, или реальное, возникновение, прекращение и прочее,—ибо, если бы они существовали сами по себе, она должна была бы обнаружить [их]_". И далее: "_Об этом ясно говорится и в «Толковании “Четверосотницы”» (13.321): «Итак, когда анализируют при помощи логики, [оказывается], что органы чувств, их объекты и сознания лишены [собственной] сущности, поэтому не-самосущи. Если бы они были самосущи, тогда при истинном анализе совершенно ясно обнаружилось бы их устойчивое самодовлеющее бытие. Но [оно] не обнаруживается, поэтому доказано, что они пусты, т.е. лишены самобытия_.»"
Н: Не охватывается
А: Охватывание существует, так как если нечто является опровергающим атмана, оно охватывается тем, что является опровергающим образ атмана, приходим к этому, так как если нечто является опровергающим общее - атмана, оно охватывается тем, что является опровергающим его частное - образ атмана
Н: Атман не является общим образа атмана
А: Атман является общим образа атмана, так как является тем, что следует за собственными проясняющими - образами атмана. Охватывание существует, так как в "Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев" сказано: "_Признак общего существует, так как им является дхарма, следующая за собственными проясняющими. Если подразделять общее, то существует три [его вида], так как существует три: общее совокупности (общее по совокупности) (tshogs spyi), общее рода (rigs spyi), общее смысла (don spyi)_"
Н: Согласен в основе
А: Логика исследования бытия как оно есть является опровергающей образ зависимо возникающего кувшина в чувственном восприятии сансарных, так как является опровергающей образ атмана. Охватывание существует, так как ты согласен, что образ зависимо возникающего кувшина в чувственном восприятии сансарных является частным образа атмана
Н: Согласен
А: Логика исследования бытия как оно есть является опровергающей зависимо возникающий кувшин в чувственном восприятии сансарных, так как является опровергающей образ зависимо возникающего кувшина в чувственном восприятии сансарных.
Н: Не охватывается
А: Охватывание существует, так как если нечто является опровергающим образ зависимо возникающего кувшина в чувственном восприятии сансарных, оно охватывается тем, что является опровергающим зависимо возникающий кувшин в чувственном восприятии сансарных, приходим к этому, так как если нечто является опровергающим причину чувственного восприятия - являющийся объект - образ зависимо возникающего кувшина в чувственном восприятии сансарных, оно охватывается тем, что является опровергающим следствие чувственного восприятия - зависимо возникающий кувшин в чувственном восприятии сансарных.
Кроме того, так как если нечто является опровергающим образ зависимо возникающего кувшина в чувственном восприятии сансарных, оно охватывается тем, что является опровергающим зависимо возникающий кувшин в чувственном восприятии сансарных, приходим к этому, так как если нечто является опровергающим проясняющее - образ зависимо возникающего кувшина в чувственном восприятии сансарных, оно охватывается тем, что является опровергающим проясняемое - зависимо возникающий кувшин в чувственном восприятии сансарных.
Н: Образ зависимо возникающего кувшина в чувственном восприятии сансарных не является проясняющим, а зависимо возникающий кувшин в чувственном восприятии сансарных не является проясняемым
А: Образ зависимо возникающего кувшина в чувственном восприятии сансарных является проясняющим, а зависимо возникающий кувшин в чувственном восприятии сансарных является проясняемым, так как образ зависимо возникающего кувшина в чувственном восприятии сансарных является частным совокупности по отношению к зависимо возникающему кувшину в чувственном восприятии сансарных, а зависимо возникающий кувшин в чувственном восприятии сансарных является общим совокупности по отношению к образу зависимо возникающего кувшина в чувственном восприятии сансарных, приходим к этому, так как в "Проблемы базового сознания и реальности внешнего в дацанской философии" сказано: "_Однако объект восприятия, как это установили еще виджнянавадины [Джанжа, 3, л. 72Б], может рассматриваться и по-другому - в качестве "обладателя частей" (cha can). … "Когда два - Девадатта и Пуджадатта смотрят на общий объект рассматривания (thun mong gi blta bya) - кувшин, то, хотя часть, являющаяся одному, и не является другому, но нет противоречия с тем, что именно кувшин (bum pa tsam) является общим объектом рассматривания. Так, например, когда два - Девадатта и Пуджадатта [одновременно] говорят: "Звук непостоянен", то, хотя та часть, которая произнесена Девадаттой, и не является частью, произнесенной Пуджадаттой, однако нет противоречия, что именно те слова: "Звук непостоянен" - определяются как общее высказывание обоих, и нет слов: "Звук непостоянен", которые [являются] общим высказыванием двух тех, но не являются предметом иным, нежели те слова, произнесенные каждым из них в отдельности. …" [Джанжа, 3, л. 72Б].
В соответствии с законом кармы каждый индивид может "вкушать" - воспринимать лишь то, что создано его личной кармой. Поэтому Девадатта воспринимает только тот кувшин, который порожден его кармой, и не воспринимает кувшин - плод кармы Пуджадатты. Однако абхиджня узнавания мыслей других позволяет установить, что воспринимаемые разными существами кувшины как бы накладываются друг на друга и совпадают, образуя один кувшин - общий объект рассматривания. Поэтому полагают подобный общий объект "обладателем частей" - кувшинов, порожденных кармами данных существ. Этот общий объект может рассматриваться как особая дхарма, обладающая двумя признаками: 1) является кувшином, порожденным кармой Девадатты, 2) является кувшином, порожденным кармой Пуджадатты. Дхарму обычно считают тождественной своему признаку. Поэтому восприятие Девадаттой своего кувшина является в то же время и восприятием кувшина - общего объекта рассматривания. … Аналогичные рассуждения можно отнести и к восприятию Пуджадатты_".
А также в "Структура дхармы в свете принципа срединности" сказано: "_Следовательно, три вида объектов при концептуальном познании кувшина обнаруживаются в качестве разных данностей: если являющийся объект - это психическая данность, а воспринимаемый - ментальная, то признаваемый объект можно определить как данность логического порядка. Все вместе они образуют совокупный объект - "общую основу" (gzhi mthun) трех объектов_".
Н: Согласен с предыдущим (Логика исследования бытия как оно есть является опровергающей зависимо возникающий кувшин в чувственном восприятии сансарных)
А: Логика исследования бытия как оно есть не является опровергающей зависимо возникающий кувшин в чувственном восприятии сансарных, так как в Ламрим ченмо сказано: "_Но возникновение и прекращение форм и прочего установлены обыденным сознанием. Они существуют, и, хотя логика их не устанавливает, не обнаруживает, разве таким образом они опровергаются?! Так, хотя зрительное сознание не обнаруживает звука, оно его не опровергает. Так и когда мадхъямики, уверенные в том, что, если есть самосущее возникновение, они его обнаружат,—доискиваются при помощи логики и не обнаруживают возникновения, то этим опровергается самодовлеющее или самосущее возникновение, но разве опровергается простое (условное) возникновение?!_"

5. Автор: Образ самобытия; он является тем, что воспринимается чувственным восприятием сансарных без концептуального приписывания, так как любой образ в восприятии сансарных есть частный случай его восприятия, так как ты согласен с этим
Н: Согласен
А: Образ самобытия; он является тем, что воспринимается умом сансарных без концептуального приписывания, так как он является тем, что воспринимается чувственным восприятием сансарных без концептуального приписывания
Н: Согласен
А: Образ самобытия; он является тем, что умом сансарных воспринимается как самобытие в явлениях без концептуального приписывания, так как он является тем, что воспринимается умом сансарных без концептуального приписывания
Н: Согласен
А: Ум сансарных воспринимает самобытие в явлениях без концептуального приписывания, так как образ самобытия является тем, что умом сансарных воспринимается как самобытие в явлениях без концептуального приписывания
Н: Согласен
А: Ум сансарных не воспринимает самобытие в явлениях без концептуального приписывания, так как в Ламрим ченмо сказано: "в явлениях нет ни пылинки самосущей природы, не приписанной нашим же умом", приходим к этому, так как смысл цитаты таков: любая самосущая природа (самобытие) в явлениях является приписанной нашим же умом, где приписывание (sgro 'dogs pa) - признание несуществующего существующим или неявляющегося чем-то являющимся им - является только концептуальным.

6. Автор: Чувственное восприятие; у него, воспринимающего образ кувшина, обязательно не существует основы явления, так как у него, воспринимающего образ атмана, обязательно не существует основы явления, и образ атмана является образом кувшина, так как ты согласен с этим
Н: Согласен
А: Чувственное восприятие; у него, воспринимающего образ кувшина, не обязательно не существует основы явления, так как у него, как у верного познания, воспринимающего образ кувшина, обязательно существует основа явления
Н: Аргумент не обоснован
А: Чувственное восприятие; у него, как у верного познания, воспринимающего образ кувшина, обязательно существует основа явления, так как этой основой явления является цвет и форма кувшина

----------


## Ильят

*Lungrig*

Да, Greedy имеет в виду это: _Следовательно, любое двойственное познание необходимо признать непосредственным "верным познанием" своего "являющегося объекта_ из сообщения №85

----------


## Greedy

> В случае как миража, так и водоёма, зрительное сознание достоверно и полностью воспринимает конкретную динамическую цветоформу. И в этом оно не ошибается. Далее концептуальное сознание соединяет этот образ из зрительного сознания со всплывшим отпечатком (багчак) и классифицирует его как воду
> Не понимаю, в чем проблема?


Проблема в том, что такой подход отрицает возможность какого-либо окончательного _достоверного познания_.

Любое _концептуальное познание_ использует _являющийся объект_ _чувственного восприятия_.
При этом в любом _концептуальном познании_ используется _отпечаток (багчак)_ для определения познанного объекта.

Определение достоверности _концептуального познания_ в таком случае - это сторонний процесс сравнения различных _багчак_ из разных моментов восприятия или из разных источников (сведения о концептуальном познании других).
Если мы принимаем такой подход к достоверности познания, то мы призаём полную недостоверность достоверного познания.


Приведу пример.
Воспринимается вода. На данный момент вода - это достоверное познание, так как нет возможности точно знать, какая это вода: миражная или реальная.
Подходя ближе воспринимает отсутствие воды.  Отсутствие воды - это достоверное познание. Связывая два опыта, утверждаем, что первоначальное восприятие воды было недостоверным. Это был мираж. Вывод основывается на том, что вещи из бытия в небытие переходить не могут, так как это противоречит обусловленности: ничто не исчезает в небытие и ничто не возникает из небытия.

Второй случай.
Воспринимаем воду в водоёме. Это достоверное познание.
Спустя время воспринимаем отсутствие воды в водоёме (высох во время засухи). Это достоверное познание.
И здесь снова получается, что первоначальное восприятие воды было недостоверным, так как вода не могла уйти в небытие.

Если подвести итог, то любое _концептуальное познание_ является недостоверным.
Недостоверным его делает _отпечаток (багчак)_, когда на _являющийся объект_ _чувственного восприятия_ накладывается _обозначение_. В конечном счёте _объект_ _чувственного восприятия_ меняется таким образом, что изначальное _обозначение_ уже неприменимо.

Другим словами, _концептуальное познание_ всегда достоверно лишь условно: на уровне согласия или ограниченный промежуток времени.

----------


## Lungrig

> Если подвести итог, то любое _концептуальное познание_ является недостоверным.
> Недостоверным его делает _отпечаток (багчак)_, когда на _являющийся объект_ _чувственного восприятия_ накладывается _обозначение_. В конечном счёте _объект_ _чувственного восприятия_ меняется таким образом, что изначальное _обозначение_ уже неприменимо.
> 
> Другим словами, _концептуальное познание_ всегда достоверно лишь условно: на уровне согласия или ограниченный промежуток времени.


то, что удостоверение объекта происходит по общепринятому мнению не делает акт познания недостоверным. наоборот. это будет безобманным познанием. а вот если явленный объект чувственного сознания присутствует в акте восприятия(кажущаяся вода), а схватываемого объекта(собственно воды) не будет - то и акт познания будет недостоверным. 
познание достоверно только если в акте восприятия совпадают все четыре вида объектов - объект вовлечения, явленный объект, схватываемый объект и объект по способу восприятия. если они не совпадают, то это акт недостоверного познания.

и еще раз - то, что явленный объект всегда есть "верное познание" не делает акт познания достоверным. это разные вещи: восприятие явленного объекта и акт достоверного познания.

----------


## Greedy

> а вот если явленный объект чувственного сознания присутствует в акте восприятия(кажущаяся вода), а схватываемого объекта(собственно воды) не будет - то и акт познания будет недостоверным.


Перечислите способы определения (выявления) _схватываемого объекта_?

----------


## Ильят

Определение достоверности концептуального познания в таком случае (т.е. в случае концептуального познания, использующего являющийся объект чувственного восприятия и отпечаток (багчак) для определения познанного объекта) - это сравнение концепта - являющегося объекта концептуального познания (в который "превратился" являющийся объект чисто чувственного восприятия) с объектом способа восприятия-признавания - главным предметом рассмотрения: _В связи с этим еще саутрантики, отмечает Гедун Тендар, выдвинули идею,согласно которой истинность и ложность следует устанавливать не в отношении явления, а в отношении главного предмета рассмотрения. В связи с этим прасангики Гелуг считают необходимым устанавливать необманываемость познания в отношении главного предмета рассмотрения_. Если между ними есть соответствие (вода и вода в концепте) - познание верное. Если нет соответствия (преломление лучей света и вода в концепте) - ложное.

Воспринимается вода. На данный момент вода - это достоверное познание, так как нет возможности точно знать, какая это вода: миражная или реальная.

Это достоверное познание относительно являющегося объекта, но не в отношении главного предмета рассмотрения. Если в действительности там мираж, а индивид однозначно решит, что это - реальная вода, то у него будет ложное познание (главный предмет рассмотрения - преломление лучей света и являющийся объект - вода в концепте). Если индивида интересует этот вопрос - какая это вода: миражная или реальная, но нет однозначного решения, то у него имеется сомнение одного из трех видов.

Подходя ближе воспринимает отсутствие воды. Отсутствие воды - это достоверное познание.

Это достоверное познание относительно не только являющегося объекта, как в предыдущем случае, но и относительно объекта способа восприятия-признавания - главного предмета рассмотрения (вода и вода в концепте). Поэтому первое и второе познания отличаются.

Связывая два опыта, утверждаем, что первоначальное восприятие воды было недостоверным. Это был мираж

Да

Воспринимаем воду в водоёме. Это достоверное познание.
 Спустя время воспринимаем отсутствие воды в водоёме (высох во время засухи). Это достоверное познание.
 И здесь снова получается, что первоначальное восприятие воды было недостоверным

Нет, в обоих случаях - достоверное (имеется соответствие между указанными объектами)

Если подвести итог, то любое концептуальное познание является недостоверным.

Нет. Только то, где нет соответствия между указанными объектами.

Недостоверным его делает отпечаток (багчак), когда на являющийся объект чувственного восприятия накладывается обозначение

Недостоверным его делает отсутствие соответствия между указанными объектами

----------


## Greedy

> Это достоверное познание относительно являющегося объекта, но не в отношении главного предмета рассмотрения. Если в действительности там мираж, а индивид однозначно решит, что это - реальная вода, то у него будет ложное познание (главный предмет рассмотрения - преломление лучей света и являющийся объект - вода в концепте).


Каковы способы определения (выявления) _главного предмета рассмотрения_?

----------


## Ильят

*Greedy*

Донец А. М. "Структура дхармы в свете принципа срединности":
_Бытие конституирует дхарму как нечто наличествующее и обнаружимое. Эта наличная обнаружимость присуща и каждому из четырех видов объектов. Так, хотя действительный объект и нельзя признать явным, но он обнаруживает себя в явлении или обнаруживается верным познанием посредством умозаключения_

_tshad mas grub pa - достоверное (обоснованное верным познанием) - неопровергаемое верным познанием.
Подразделяется на два: mthar thug gi tshad mas grub pa - конечное достоверное или don dam du tshad grub - достоверное абсолютно - неопровергаемое конечным верным познанием, и tha snyad du tshad grub (tha snyad tshad sgrub) - эмпирически достоверное или kun rdzob tu tshad grub - относительно достоверное - неопровергаемое эмпирическим верным познанием_

В случае чувственного восприятия, думаю, можно установить опытным путем, когда возникает уверенность, что данное определение главного предмета рассмотрения не опровергается верным познанием (т.е. является достоверным). Например, увидев темную жидкость в стакане, когда можно со всей определенностью установить, что это - чай, а не кофе, компот и т.д.? Или представить пустыню и себя в ней. Когда можно со всей определенностью установить, что увиденное - вода, а не мираж? Т.е. в общем, способ определения (выявления) главного предмета рассмотрения - восприятие собственного признака и функции главного предмета рассмотрения. Можно попробовать темную жидкость в стакане и воспринять вкус чая, т.е. собственный признак и функцию чая. Воду можно потрогать - сырость и увлажнение - собственный признак и функция воды. Но, думаю, воду в водоеме как главный предмет рассмотрения можно установить со всей определенностью и ранее, не прикасаясь к воде, а только приближаясь к ней, по внешнему виду, когда будет очевидно, что имеются функции воды.

----------


## Greedy

> Например, увидев темную жидкость в стакане, когда можно со всей определенностью установить, что это - чай, а не кофе, компот и т.д.? Или представить пустыню и себя в ней. Когда можно со всей определенностью установить, что увиденное - вода, а не мираж? Т.е. в общем, способ определения (выявления) главного предмета рассмотрения - восприятие собственного признака и функции главного предмета рассмотрения. Можно попробовать темную жидкость в стакане и воспринять вкус чая, т.е. собственный признак и функцию чая.


Другими словами, явление является достоверно познанным, когда выдвигаемое определение полностью соответствует всем возможным чувственным восприятиям?

----------


## Ильят

явление является достоверно познанным, когда выдвигаемое определение полностью соответствует основе явления - главному предмету рассмотрения, т.е. когда убеждаются, что основа явления способна выполнять функции того, в качестве чего она (через являющийся объект - образ) была определена. Способно ли нечто выполнять определенные функции может быть установлено различными восприятиями - даже выводом (пример с темной жидкостью в кружке - если некто дома один и накануне налил в кружку чай, то он достоверно может умозаключить, что темная жидкость в кружке - именно чай). А к воде в незнакомом водоеме, как я писал выше, необязательно прикасаться для выявления ее собственного признака - сырости, чтобы убедиться, что она действительная. И свое теперешнее состояние бодрствования мы не спутаем с состоянием сновидения (т.е. убеждены, что это не сон), хотя если сейчас попытаться доказать, что это не сон, это трудно будет сделать (я не знаю как).

_Признак действительного (dngos po) существует, так как им является способность выполнять функцию (don byed nus pa)_ (досл. "создать смысл")

----------


## Lungrig

> Перечислите способы определения (выявления) _схватываемого объекта_?


сорри, я неточно указал, что схватываемый объект - это собственно вода. собственно вода - это объект по способу восприятия. схватываемый объект - это общий образ воды, схватываемый умственным сознанием.

а способом определения достоверности/недостоверности познания является возможность/невозможность удостоверить и использовать объект в соответствии с его определяющими характеристиками. например, в мираже невозможно удостоверить и, соответственно, использовать воду. поэтому это недостоверное познание.

----------


## Greedy

> явление является достоверно познанным, когда выдвигаемое определение полностью соответствует основе явления - главному предмету рассмотрения, т.е. когда убеждаются, что основа явления способна выполнять функции того, в качестве чего она (через являющийся объект - образ) была определена. Способно ли нечто выполнять определенные функции может быть установлено различными восприятиями - даже выводом (пример с темной жидкостью в кружке - если некто дома один и накануне налил в кружку чай, то он достоверно может умозаключить, что темная жидкость в кружке - именно чай).


Таким образом получается, что _главный предмет рассмотрения_ определяется либо _чувственным восприятием_ (когда мы не устанавливает функционал этого предмета). Либо _умозаключением_, когда _главный предмет рассмотрения_ должен соответствовать различным _чувственным восприятиям_ в отношении него (когда речь идёт о функциональном предмете).

Первый случай: не функциональный предмет. Например, радуга.
_Чистое чувственное восприятие_ всегда корректно определяет _главный предмет рассмотрения_.
Таким образом, *любое восприятие не функционального - всегда достоверно*.

Второй случай: функциональный предмет. Мокрая вода (реальная, а не мираж).
Чистое зрительное восприятие корректно определяется по воспринятой цветоформе как характеристика, присущая воде.
Чистое тактильное восприятие корректно определяется по воспринятому ощущению влажности как характеристика, присущая воде.
Также в роли дополнительного источника информации может выступать умозаключение, связывающее данные предыдущих чувственных восприятий.

Таким образом _недостоверное познание_ возможно только в случае ошибки либо на уровне умозаключения о _главном предмете рассмотрения_, либо в неправильном именовании _главного предмета рассмотрения_.

Суть проблемы в следующем.
Выше перечислены способы выявления _главного предмета рассмотрения_. Из них следует, что _главный предмет рассмотрения_ доступен только через _чувственное восприятие_.
*Если нет иного способа узнать о главном предмете рассмотрения, то тогда на каком основании делается вывод о возможном несоответствии чувственного объекта и главного предмета рассмотрения?*

----------


## Ильят

Первый случай: не функциональный предмет. Например, радуга

Радуга, как она есть (а не в качестве, например, некого "моста", по которому можно ходить, в представлениях детей) является функциональным предметом (функциональное=непостоянное). Нефункциональное=постоянное (пространство и т.д.) - устанавливается непрямо, а на основе прямого восприятия функционального.

Чистое чувственное восприятие всегда корректно определяет главный предмет рассмотрения

Нужно помнить, что главным предметом рассмотрения чисто чувственного восприятия всегда являются моменты ума, принявшего вид (образ) некого предмета. Но у него нет объекта способа восприятия-признавания (т.к. нет способа восприятия-признавания).

Таким образом, любое восприятие не функционального - всегда достоверно

Восприятие концепта постоянного звука (концепты - не функциональное) будет достоверным в отношении являющегося объекта - концепта постоянного звука на основе главного предмета рассмотрения - моментов ума, образовавших этот концепт, но воспринимаемым объектом (тем, что ум считает воспринимаемым)при этом не является же концепт постоянного звука; им является сам постоянный звук, поэтому такое восприятие будет недостоверным в отношении объекта способа восприятия-признавания, т.к. задействуется ложный способ восприятия-признавания - восприятия-признавания постоянного звука.
Отсюда:
1. Такое восприятие концепта постоянного звука является ложным, т.к.
_log shes, vipryaya jnana - ложное познание - ведание, ошибающееся в собственном действительном объекте (объекте способа восприятия-признавания)_
2. Такое восприятие концепта постоянного звука является недостоверным, т.к. опровергается верным познанием (известным умозаключением)
_tshad mas grub pa - достоверное (обоснованное верным познанием) - неопровергаемое верным познанием_

Таким образом недостоверное познание возможно только в случае ошибки либо на уровне умозаключения о главном предмете рассмотрения, либо в неправильном именовании главного предмета рассмотрения.

Можно свести к одному - в неправильном концептуальном определении главного предмета рассмотрения - *объекта способа восприятия-признавания* Думаю, нужно уточнять, что именно *объекта способа восприятия-признавания*, чтобы отделить от чисто чувственного и обсуждать далее только его достоверность\недостоверность

Выше перечислены способы выявления главного предмета рассмотрения. Из них следует, что главный предмет рассмотрения доступен только через чувственное восприятие

и умозаключение

Если нет иного способа узнать о главном предмете рассмотрения, то тогда на каком основании делается вывод о возможном несоответствии чувственного объекта и главного предмета рассмотрения?

выводом обычно называют (правильное) умозаключение. Слово же "возможно" в "возможном несоответствии" относится к сомнению. Вывод (правильное умозаключение) и сомнение являются несовместимыми. Т.е. если спросить так: на каком основании делается вывод о несоответствии чувственного объекта и главного предмета рассмотрения? - на двух основаниях: 1. опыт - когда главный предмет рассмотрения не выполняет свои функции и не обладает своими признаками; 2. умозаключение - когда в пустыне в первый момент видишь воду, но потом понимаешь на основе карты и расспросов местных, что воды там нет, т.е. в обоих случаях имеется основание для вывода о несоответствии чувственного объекта и главного предмета рассмотрения - опровергаемость верным познанием ложного способа восприятия-признавания. А пока такого вывода (правильного умозаключения) (о несоответствии чувственного объекта и главного предмета рассмотрения) нет, можно лишь сомневаться о возможном несоответствии чувственного объекта и главного предмета рассмотрения

----------


## Greedy

> Радуга, как она есть (а не в качестве, например, некого "моста", по которому можно ходить, в представлениях детей) является функциональным предметом (функциональное=непостоянное).


В данном случае мной употреблено "функциональное" и "не функциональное", как находящееся только в нескольких сферах восприятия или только в одной.
Радуга - это просто динамическая цветоформа, которая существует исключительно в рамках зрительного восприятия, поэтому обозначается как "иллюзия" - не находит подтверждения своего существования через другие органы восприятия.





> и умозаключение


Умозаключение о _главном предмете рассмотрения_ использует чувственное восприятие или есть способ определить главный предмет рассмотрения, чтобы в этом определении _чувственное восприятие_ не принимало участие?






> Т.е. если спросить так: на каком основании делается вывод о несоответствии чувственного объекта и главного предмета рассмотрения? - на двух основаниях: 1. опыт - когда главный предмет рассмотрения не выполняет свои функции и не обладает своими признаками; 2. умозаключение - когда в пустыне в первый момент видишь воду, но потом понимаешь на основе карты и расспросов местных, что воды там нет, т.е. в обоих случаях имеется основание для вывода о несоответствии чувственного объекта и главного предмета рассмотрения - опровергаемость верным познанием ложного способа восприятия-признавания.


*Первый случай: опыт неверной функциональности.*
Функциональность проверяется посредством _чувственного восприятия_.

_Главный предмет рассмотрения_ имеет один набор _чувственных восприятий_.
Выдвинутое _определение_, сделанное на основании _чувственного восприятия_ не соответствует вышеопределённому набору _чувственных восприятий_.

Т.е. опыт неверной функциональности - это сравнение двух наборов _чувственных восприятий_. *На каком основании один набор чувственных восприятий имеет приоритет над другим?*


*Второй случай: умозаключение на основе дополнительных данных не соответствует выдвинутому определению.*
_Главный предмет рассмотрения_ (_умозаключение_) имеет один набор _чувственных восприятий_ (восстановленый по записям и устным свидетельствам).
Выдвинутое _определение_, сделанное на основании _чувственного восприятия_ не соответствует вышеопределённому набору _чувственных восприятий_.

*Ситуация аналогична первому случаю. Вопрос - тот же.*

----------


## Ильят

Умозаключение о главном предмете рассмотрения использует чувственное восприятие или есть способ определить главный предмет рассмотрения, чтобы в этом определении чувственное восприятие не принимало участие?

Пример с умозаключением о непостоянстве звука.

На каком основании один набор чувственных восприятий имеет приоритет над другим?
Ситуация аналогична первому случаю. Вопрос - тот же.

На основании того, что один из наборов (точнее - концептуальное определение (способ восприятия-признавания) этого набора) не может быть опровергнут никаким другим набором и умозаключением. Например, попробовал чай и на основании этого набора чувственных восприятий определил темную жидкость в кружке как чай, тем самым убедился, что нет других наборов верных чувственных восприятий и умозаключения, способных опровергнуть этот набор (точнее - концептуальное определение этого набора).

----------


## Greedy

> Пример с умозаключением о непостоянстве звука.


При познании звука непостоянным, в качестве одного из источников используется чувственное (слуховое) восприятие.
Таким образом, это не является примером умозаключения, для формирования которого не требуется чувственное восприятие.




> На основании того, что один из наборов (точнее - определение этого набора) не может быть опровергнут никаким другим набором и умозаключением.


Т.е. достоверное познание определяется неопровержимостью другими наборами восприятия.




> Например, попробовал чай и на основании этого набора чувственных восприятий определил темную жидкость в кружке как чай, тем самым убедился, что нет других наборов верных чувственных восприятий и умозаключения, способных опровергнуть этот набор (точнее - определение этого набора).


Один человек имеет чувственное восприятие жидкости и говорит, что это - "чай".
Другой человек имеет чувственное восприятие жидкости и говорит, что это - "кофе".
Каким образом им следует определять, чьё познание является достоверным, а чьё - ложным?

----------


## Ильят

При познании звука непостоянным, в качестве одного из источников используется чувственное (слуховое) восприятие.
Таким образом, это не является примером умозаключения, для формирования которого не требуется чувственное восприятие.

Два вида познания - чувственное и выводное - несомненно связаны друг с другом (см. Щербатского "Теория познания..."). Но нужно разделять восприятие звука, которое не дает никакой информации о его постоянстве\непостоянстве (иначе не было бы тех, кто считает\считал его постоянным, как нет тех, кто считает воду сухой. Кроме того, в Ламрим ченмо сказано: "_Следовательно, иноверцы, воображающие отдельное от скандх я, не понимают, что я - лишь название, и, видя нелогичность отождествления [его] со скандхами, под влиянием философских убеждений воображают, [что я отдельно от них], а не воспринимают [его] таковым своими естественными обыденными сознаниями_"), и умозаключение, которое, хотя и связано с восприятием звука, но устанавливает его непостоянство без восприятия звука (некто может прочитать это умозаключение как запись в книге в полной тишине и понять, что звук является непостоянным).
Таким образом, это *является* примером умозаключения, для которого не требуется чувственное восприятие (т.е. умозаключение, в котором возникновение верного концептуального определения не требует участия чувственного восприятия).

Т.е. достоверное познание определяется неопровержимостью другими наборами восприятия

и умозаключениями

Один человек имеет чувственное восприятие жидкости и говорит, что это - "чай".
Другой человек имеет чувственное восприятие жидкости и говорит, что это - "кофе".
Каким образом им следует определять, чьё познание является достоверным, а чьё - ложным? 

Если это - одна и та же жидкость, то обратиться в суд  :Smilie:  т.к. один из них лжет. Или чистосердечно заблуждается.

----------


## Greedy

> Если это - одна и та же жидкость, то обратиться в суд  т.к. один из них лжет. Или чистосердечно заблуждается.


Т.е. Вы признаёте, что в данном случае достоверность находится исключительно в сфере наименований и определяется через общее признание?
Т.е. это условная, но не абсолютная достоверность: название может быть любым, как и общее признание верными тех или иных названий.




> умозаключение, которое, хотя и связано с восприятием звука, но устанавливает его непостоянство без восприятия звука (некто может прочитать это умозаключение как запись в книге в полной тишине и понять, что звук является непостоянным).


Насколько я понимаю, умозаключения, полностью независимые от восприятия, являются область описания логически возможного существования. Утверждение, что что-то непостоянное (не обязательно звук), касается именно логически возможного. Тогда как утверждение чего-то постоянного логически приводит к его несуществованию.

Т.е. один из видов достоверного познания - это обоснованное логикой утверждение (не связанное с непосредственным восприятием). Например, звук непостоянен.

----------


## Lungrig

непосредственным чувственным восприятием познаются открытые объекты(т.е. доступные чувственным воспринимающим способностям), а умозаключением познаются скрытые объекты(т.е. не доступные к восприятию чувственными воспринимающими способностями) - такие как непостоянство, пустотность и пр.

удостоверение объектов происходит по общепринятому мнению. если кто-то, испив чаю, будет утверждать, что это кофе - то он будет противоречить общепринятому мнению о том, что такое чай и что такое кофе.

----------


## Ильят

Т.е. Вы признаёте, что в данном случае достоверность находится исключительно в сфере наименований и определяется через общее признание?

"В сфере наименований" - очень широкое понятие. Можно рассматривать с относительной и абс. т.з., толковать с т.з. конечного исследования как tha snyad. Тогда конечно - всё относительно достоверное и номинальное абсолютное является tha snyad. Или ming (включая rtog pa или нет) - тоже с отн. и абс. т.з. С отн. т.з. достоверность в данном случае находится и в чувственной сфере (вкус чая воспринимается чувственно), если под наименованиями понимать ming (включая rtog pa).
А общего признания же нет. Один признает чаем и не ошибается (нет верного познания, опровергающего его познание). Другой признает кофе и ошибается (есть верное познание, опровергающее его познание).

Т.е. это условная, но не абсолютная достоверность

Согласен

название может быть любым, как и общее признание верными тех или иных названий

Тут не понял. Если в кружке - основа явления чая, способная выполнять его функции и обладающая его признаком, то как она может быть названа достоверно любым названием?

Насколько я понимаю, умозаключения, полностью независимые от восприятия, являются область описания логически возможного существования. Утверждение, что что-то непостоянное (не обязательно звук), касается именно логически возможного. Тогда как утверждение чего-то постоянного логически приводит к его несуществованию.

Тоже не понятно. "Полностью независимые от восприятия" - это вышеприведенный пример с непостоянством звука? (кстати, видевший в пустыне воду тоже может понять свою ошибку уже приехав домой и ознакомившись с картой). Остальное не понял.

Т.е. один из видов достоверного познания - это обоснованное логикой утверждение (не связанное с непосредственным восприятием). Например, звук непостоянен

Да

----------


## Ильят

В сообщении №101 (о нестыковках) добавлен еще один диспут

----------


## Greedy

> Если в кружке - основа явления чая, способная выполнять его функции и обладающая его признаком, то как она может быть названа достоверно любым названием?


Чтобы определиться с названием, необходимо установить точный критерий, по которому название "чай" было дано _основе явления_.
На каком основании данное явление названо "чай"?




> Т.е. один из видов достоверного познания - это обоснованное логикой утверждение (не связанное с непосредственным восприятием). Например, звук непостоянен
> 
> Да


Таким образом, достоверное познание через утверждение, достоверно не абсолютно, а в рамках принятой логики.

Учитывая Ваше согласие с предыдущим утверждением, что достоверное познание посредством чувствования также достоверно относительно, то мы не имеет никакого абсолютно достоверного познания.

Поэтому Вы должны согласиться с тем, что любая вещь может являться достоверной только в обозначенных заранее рамках.

В связи с согласием по поводу относительности достоверного познания, мы подходим к главному вопросу: каков способ соотнесения абсолютной и относительной (которая может быть как достоверной, так и недостоверной) истин?

----------


## Dron

> *Dron*
> 
> Какой образ атмана кувшина? Образ атмана=образ кувшина
> Во-первых, атман приписывается неведением каждой дхарме, поэтому с т.з. неведения у каждой дхармы имеется свой атман.


Это тут не причем, мы не приписывание обсуждаем, а чувственное восприятие.



> Например, у кувшина - атман кувшина. Хотя у тебя не приписывается, а воспринимается чувственно. Но уж с этим сам разбирайся - даже как это написать не знаю.


Как написать... Например так: "Я, Чайник2, приписал оппоненту чувственное восприятие атмана, в то время как он говорил о чувственном восприятии образа атмана."
Разница большая- цветок в небе не существует, образ цветка в небе существует.
Атмана нет, а образ атмана есть и он пуст. 



> Во-вторых, даже если ты и понял "образ атмана кувшина" как "образ атмана-кувшина", то в чем у тебя проблема, если ты считаешь, что образ атмана и образ кувшина - это один образ (образ атмана=образ кувшина). Например, если образ автомобиля=образ автомашины, то это один образ автомобиля-автомашины. А если взять образ кувшина и образ золотого кувшина, когда кувшин является общим по отношению к золотому кувшину, то это - два разных образа. Или же один образ, в котором концептуально выделяются золотой кувшин и кувшин.Поэтому в диспуте все верно.


Явыше много раз писал, что любое чувстенное не Будды воспринимает образы самосущего, под "образом" надо понимать не только визуальность, а любое содержание чувственного, запах, звук, все. Если представить все в форме класс. диспута, то будет вот что:
Исходное:



> образ, через который воспринимается кувшин, и образ атмана - это два образа или один?
> 1. Да
> 2. Нет
> 3. Не знаю
> Всё остальное - не в тему и равно "не знаю".
> 			
> 		
> 
> Выбираю 1


Теперь напишу, как я понял твой вопрос (чтобы он соответствовал моей позиции, из рассмотрения которой возник), на что ответил - 1.:




> Образ самосущего, являющийся чувственному не-Будды, через который воспринимается кувшин, и образ самосущего, являющегося ему же тот с опорой на те же органы восприятия- это два образа, или один ?


Ответ в силе-1.





> Пепельный, например. Антрацит
> 
> Автор: Приходим к тому, что образ атмана не является красным, так как является пепельным
> Некто: не охватывается
> А: Охватывание существует, так как объединяющая основа (gzhi mthun) двух: пепельного и красного не существует (med pa), или так как два: красный и пепельный являются несовместимыми, или так как не существует являющегося обоими - пепельным и красным, приходим к этому так как в тех же авторитетных текстах сказано: _1. Если [аргумент, по мнению оппонента] не обоснован, то [следует сказать:] приходим к тому, что:
> Объединяющая основа двух: белого и красного не существует, так как два: белый и красный являются несовместимыми ('gal ba); 2. Охватывание существует, так как два: красный и желтый являются несовместимыми; 3. Охватывание существует (khyab pa yod par thal), так как не существует (med pa) объединяющей основы (gzhi mthun) двух - красного и желтого; 4. Охватывание существует, так как не существует являющегося обоими - белым и красным_
> Н: согласен с предыдущим
> А: образ атмана является несовместимым с образом красного, так как не является красным
> Н: согласен
> ...


См выше.
Вот информация в тему:
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...adhyamaka.html
*Чистая и загрязненная видимости относительной истины.*

В соответствии со сделанным выше разделением СПОСОБОВ СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЯ (пребывания): самобытие и пустота вещи, есть чистая и загрязненная ЯВЛЕННОСТЬ этой вещи.
Загрязненная явленность есть явленность вещи как самосущей. Такая явленность не соответствует способу существования вещи. Пример- явленность кажущегося самосущим белого полотенца.
Чистая явленность того, что существует, на примере полотенца будет явленностью полотенца как пустого.
И, в этом случае, способ существования и способ явленности будут совпадать
...
часть текста пропускаю
...
Когда концептуальное, или ментальное неконцептуальное, или *ЧУВСТВЕННОЕ ПОЗНАНИЕ* создают явленность, они могут создать только загрязненную явленность существующего. Ни одно из них не создает чистую явленность.

----------


## Dron

> И самобытие приписывается именно на уровне концептуального определения объекта, но отсутствует на уровне чисто чувственного восприятия


Иными словами- самобытие приписывается, не воспринимается.



> С этой т.з. любое чувственное восприятие (как оно признается миром, т.е. с концептуальным определением) у сансарных - ложно, т.к. обязательно приписывает самобытие в виде концепта.


Странное обоснование, 1)100% что ты не найдешь такого в текстах, 2) у тебя, как мне показалось, чувственное что-то приписывает(?) 



> А с т.з. Dronа самобытие воспринимается чисто чувственным восприятием в качестве неконцептуального образа (вида).


Не самобытие, а видимость такового. Вот цитата из Ламрима в подтверждение

*[Иначе] говоря, чувственные сознания ошибочно
воспринимают форму, звук и остальные из пяти
[видов] объектов, не определенные собственными
характеристиками, как [определенные] собственны-
ми характеристиками.*
Ты что-то тут видишь про восприятие самобытия чувственно, которое приписал мне? или про то, что чувственные сознания что-то приписывают? )

----------


## Dron

> *Dron*
> 
> Нестыковки?
> 
> Предварительный итог (если увижу еще нестыковки и если будет время, то напишу):
> 
> Некто: Устраняя атман освоением, устраняем чувственное восприятие образа атмана
> Следует, что любой образ в восприятии сансарных есть частный случай восприятия образа самобытия
> у образа атмана цвет пепельный, например
> ...


Пока не согласен, ибо не понял что за "то обязательно не существует и его...". Заверши предложение, чтобы я не додумал ошибочно.
Итоги чуть позже)

----------


## Dron

Еще момент, который я не совсем понял:
Ты написал:


> Конечно, чувственное Будды отличается от чувственного сансарных! у сансарных чувственное смешивается с концептуальным признанием истинности наличия (смешивается с неведением), а у Будды чувственное недвойственно с конечным постижением абсолютного.


У сансарных смешивается сразу, или в следующий момент? Если не сразу, то не является ли оно всеведением в этот первый момент?

----------


## Ильят

*Greedy*

Чтобы определиться с названием, необходимо установить точный критерий, по которому название "чай" было дано основе явления.
На каком основании данное явление названо "чай"?

На основании того, что это признается миром (на данном языке).

Таким образом, достоверное познание через утверждение, достоверно не абсолютно, а в рамках принятой логики.
мы не имеет никакого абсолютно достоверного познания

Смотря в каком "поле" находится некое "достоверное познание через утверждение". Например, "достоверное познание через утверждение" "кувшин является лишенным атмана" является достоверным абсолютно, т.к. находится в поле конечного анализа (абсолютной истины) и в рамках логики.
То, что достоверное познание посредством чувствования достоверно относительно, не исключает абсолютно достоверного познания. Например, познание святого в самахите.

Поэтому Вы должны согласиться с тем, что любая вещь может являться достоверной только в обозначенных заранее рамках.

Не понял

каков способ соотнесения абсолютной и относительной (которая может быть как достоверной, так и недостоверной) истин?

Как это относительная истина может быть недостоверной?
Данный вопрос уже подробно рассмотрен в книгах Донца А.М. "Структура дхармы в свете принципа срединности" и др. на основе переводов соответствующих текстов.

----------


## Greedy

> Например, "достоверное познание через утверждение" "кувшин является лишенным атмана" является достоверным абсолютно, т.к. находится в поле конечного анализа (абсолютной истины) и в рамках логики.


Если _конечный анализ (абсолютная истина)_ и _логика_ - это не одно и то же, до опишите критерии их различия.

----------


## Ильят

*Dron*

Как написать... Например так: "Я, Чайник2, приписал оппоненту чувственное восприятие атмана, в то время как он говорил о чувственном восприятии образа атмана."

Там имеет значение только это - с т.з. неведения у кувшина есть атман (сансарный воспринимает образ атмана кувшина, столба и т.д.)? Да.

Образ самосущего, являющийся чувственному не-Будды, через который воспринимается кувшин, и образ самосущего, являющегося ему же тот с опорой на те же органы восприятия- это два образа, или один ?

Ниче не понял...

или ЧУВСТВЕННОЕ ПОЗНАНИЕ создают явленность, они могут создать только загрязненную явленность существующего.

Почему? Потому что приписывает самобытие. О лекциях Берзина - ниже

Странное обоснование, 1)100% что ты не найдешь такого в текстах, 2) у тебя, как мне показалось, чувственное что-то приписывает(?) 

в Ламрим ченмо сказано: "в явлениях нет ни пылинки самосущей природы, не приписанной нашим же умом", приходим к этому, так как смысл цитаты таков: любая самосущая природа (самобытие) в явлениях является приписанной нашим же умом, где приписывание (sgro 'dogs pa) - признание несуществующего существующим или неявляющегося чем-то являющимся им - является только концептуальным.

Не самобытие, а видимость такового. Вот цитата из Ламрима в подтверждение

Это ты из лекций Берзина набрался. В переводе у него "подобие", а не "видимость". "Подобие" - это gzugs brnyan - синоним образа, имеет значение "отражение" (как в зеркале - в этом смысле и используется дословно):

Мадхъямакаватара:
174) Во время солнечного затмения и т. д. вы будете видеть
В *отражении* имеющиеся у солнечного диска особенности
JI LTAR KHYOD KYIS NYI MA'I DKYIL 'KHOR LA YOD KHYAD PAR RNAMS, ,*GZUGS BRNYAN* LA YANG GZAS BZUNG LA SOGS RNAMS TSE MTHONG 'GYUR LA

"Подобие" еще пойдет, а "видимость" не пойдет.
Кроме того, в случае атмана что отражается? Ум чему уподобляется?

[Иначе] говоря, чувственные сознания ошибочно
воспринимают форму, звук и остальные из пяти
[видов] объектов, не определенные собственными
характеристиками, как [определенные] собственны-
ми характеристиками.

На том форуме я с самого начала писал, что здесь обсуждается то, что называется чувственным восприятием у мирских и у других философов (с которыми начинается спор в Ламриме). Т.е. это мнение оппонентов - чувственные сознания воспринимают форму, звук и остальные из пяти [видов] объектов как [определенные] собственными характеристиками. Это и обсуждается. Для прасангиков это ошибочно т.к. ... сам знаешь Если не помнишь, см: http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic3119-105.html (сообщение №96091)

Как сказано в «Толковании “Четверосотницы”» (13.301): 
«Поскольку эти философы совершенно незнакомы с мирскими определениями, то им следует начать их изучение с азов, подобно малолетним детям. Итак, чтобы разъяснить им эти [предметы], следует проверить их, задавая контрольные вопросы: 
—Что означает ваше “непосредственное восприятие” (mngon-sum)? 
—Непосредственное восприятие присуще [чувственным] сознаниям (shes-pa). 
—Что такое “[чувственное] сознание”? 
—То, которое не опосредовано представлением. 
—А что такое “представление”? 
—Это дискурсивная мысль ('du-shes gYer-po), приписывающая объекту определенное имя и [принадлежность к] классу (rigs). Будучи лишенными таких [мыслей], пять чувственных сознаний воспринимают лишь не облеченные в слова собственные характеристики объектов, поэтому называются непосредственно воспринимающими». 
Согласно сказанному, *[реалисты] считают непосредственным восприятием неискаженное чувственное сознание до уровня представления*

Пока не согласен, ибо не понял что за "то обязательно не существует и его...". Заверши предложение, чтобы я не додумал ошибочно.
Итоги чуть позже)

1. Автор: *Образ кувшина*; достоверное вообще - с эмпирической и абсолютной точек зрения - познание кувшина через него не существует, так как если в чувственном восприятии сансарных не существует образ атмана, отрицаемого с абсолютной точки зрения, то обязательно не существует и его (субъекта спора - *образа кувшина*)
Некто: Согласен

У сансарных смешивается сразу, или в следующий момент? Если не сразу, то не является ли оно всеведением в этот первый момент?

у сансарных не является всеведением, т.к. у сансарных нет нужного количества заслуг и сосредоточения. Но общее с восприятием будды в этот первый момент есть.

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

Если конечный анализ (абсолютная истина) и логика - это не одно и то же, до опишите критерии их различия

Логика (логический анализ, логическое исследование):
rigs pas dpyod pa (rigs pas dpyad pa) - строгое исследование - свободное от влияния внешних и внутренних случайных причин ошибочности установление, чьим главным предметом установления является способ пребывания (gnas lugs) того, что является, с целью выяснить, соответствует ли способ явления данной дхармы ее способу пребывания, то есть выяснить истину. Строгость исследования - гарант того, что при его проведении познание будет необманывающимся, верным познанием (tshad ma), достоверным познанием (rigs shes).
Подразделяется на два: mthar thug don dam pa'i dpyod pa - конечное исследование, проводимое в абсолютном плане и опровергающее главный объект отрицания (его предмет установления (обнаруживаемое - rnyed don, приемлемое - bzod) - абсолютный принцип пребывания (абсолютная истина); оно подразделяется на 12 глубоких доказательств (разработаны преимущественно мадхъямиками-сватантриками), целью которых является опровержение самости дхарм и самости индивида, и 4 тонких доказательства (разработаны прасангиками), целью которых является опровержение в плане относительной истины существования собственного бытия, имеющего место благодаря собственному признаку); и kun rdzob tu tha snyad pa'i dpyod pa - эмпирическое исследование, проводимое в относительном плане (его предмет установления (обнаруживаемое - rnyed don, приемлемое - bzod) - относительный принцип пребывания (относительная истина)).

----------


## Greedy

> Логика (логический анализ, логическое исследование):


Итак, кратким итогом:
Ранее мы установили, что достоверность чувственного восприятия определяется в сфере обозначений через согласие в определениях. Например, чай. Все согласны, что это чай? Тогда "чай" - это верное определение. Имея верное определение, констатируется верное познание чувственного.

Также мы установили другой способ достоверного познания. Через умозаключение, не связанное с чувствованием. Например, установление характеристик бытия - непостоянство звука и т.д.

Далее, Вы ввели два критерия подобного умозаключения:



> Например, "достоверное познание через утверждение" "кувшин является лишенным атмана" является достоверным абсолютно, т.к. находится в поле конечного анализа (абсолютной истины) и в рамках логики.


- _конечный анализ (абсолютная истина)_ и _логика_.

Из приведённого Вами определения:



> Подразделяется на два: mthar thug don dam pa'i dpyod pa - конечное исследование, проводимое в абсолютном плане и опровергающее главный объект отрицания (его предмет установления (обнаруживаемое - rnyed don, приемлемое - bzod) - абсолютный принцип пребывания (абсолютная истина); оно подразделяется на 12 глубоких доказательств (разработаны преимущественно мадхъямиками-сватантриками), целью которых является опровержение самости дхарм и самости индивида, и 4 тонких доказательства (разработаны прасангиками), целью которых является опровержение в плане относительной истины существования собственного бытия, имеющего место благодаря собственному признаку); и kun rdzob tu tha snyad pa'i dpyod pa - эмпирическое исследование, проводимое в относительном плане (его предмет установления (обнаруживаемое - rnyed don, приемлемое - bzod) - относительный принцип пребывания (относительная истина)).


- следует, что _эмпирическое исследование_ - есть ни что иное, как упомянутое выше достоверное познание посредством чувствования.

Остаётся только _конечное исследование_, которое и претендует на охват абсолютной истины.
Но, как мы ранее установили:



> Т.е. один из видов достоверного познания - это обоснованное логикой утверждение (не связанное с непосредственным восприятием). Например, звук непостоянен
> 
> Да


- то получается, что _абсолютная истина_ тождественна _безупречной логике_.

*Согласны ли Вы с тем, что абсолютная истина тождественна безупречной логике?*

----------


## Ильят

Про предложенные к прослушиванию лекции Берзина:

Про "подобие", которое "отражение", я уже сказал.

47 минута:
"Мы говорим о *зрительном восприятии* чего-то. Достоверность здесь означает, что когда мы что-то видим, мы воспринимаем или познаем объект - это значит, что мы *решительно отбрасываем, или отсекаем, отбрасываем прочь все ложные проекции* [приписывания - прим. моё], что это - нечто иное, чем оно само. Вот что означает это уверенное познание объекта. Итак, я вижу собаку. Я достоверно решаю или достоверно знаю, что это - собака. Это *решительно отсекает* все иные возможности этого объекта *быть чем-то иным*, нежели собака. И позволяет мне корректно вспомнить этот объект, реконструировать его в памяти позже. Итак, мы воспринимаем нечто как специфическое конкретное явление, а не как что-то еще. ... И мы здесь говорим о *неконцептуальности*, о прямом [непосредственном - прим. моё] восприятии. *Когда есть достоверное знание того, что это - собака, это не значит, что я знаю, что это - собака*. Итак, достоверно определить, что это - собака;;; *я могу не знать, что это - собака, но я достоверно определил, что это - некий объект, который я могу впоследствии корректно вспомнить, воспроизвести в памяти*. *Я могу не знать, что это - собака*. Что я буду знать об этом - собака это или не собака и т.д. - это все уже относится к сфере концептуальности, обозначения и пр. Но я могу вспомнить, что я видел это. Не будем вдаваться в сложности описания того, как память работает, как объекты воспроизводятся в памяти..."
...
59 минута:
"Помните, мы говорим о *неконцептуальном*. И в то же время я знаю, что это - не кошка. Возникает ли в вашем уме "не-кошка", когда вы *отрицаете* кошку в этом объекте [собаке]? Не возникает, правда? Вот это значит - имплицитное восприятие. Я смотрю на этот стол. ... Я эксплицитно познаю этот стол. В то же самое время имплицитно я познаю отсутствие яблока на этом столе. Возникает ли в моем уме при этом ... ментальная голограмма отсутствия яблока на этом столе? Нет".

Здесь речь идет явно об исключении иного - обратно тождественном и исключающем вхождении - концептуальном: 
_sel 'jug, apoha pravrtti – исключающее вхождение – это вхождение в свой объект в силу признавания (rang yul la 'dod pa'i dbang gis 'jug pa). Или вхождение в свой объект аналитическое (cha shas su phye nas, «разделив на части»). 
При таком вхождении в объект происходит исключение всего не являющегося данным объектом. Поскольку подобное вхождение не может осуществляться непосредственно, то и говорят, что оно имеет место в силу признавания, реализуется благодаря признанию объекта вхождения не являющимся иным, нежели этот объект. Такое исключение является отрицанием, ибо отрицает, что данный объект не является данным объектом.
Осуществляется через посредство вида (rnam pa), который обозначает здесь концептуально сконструированную репрезентацию объекта, или концептуальное отражение (gzugs brnyan) объекта. Поскольку подобная репрезентация исключает все, что не является данным объектом, то именуется исключающей репрезентацией (sel ba'i rnam pa). А поскольку ее сознавание требует непосредственного (dngos su) (но не обязательно прямого, так как может отрицаться непрямо) отрицания в ее отношении объекта отрицания (является иным, нежели объект), то она будет отрицанием или отрицающей репрезентацией (dgag pa'i rnam pa).
Тождественно по смыслу: вхождение в свой объект посредством вида исключения (sel ba'i rnam pas 'jug), вхождение в свой объект посредством вида отрицания (dgag pa'i rnam pas 'jug), ум, входящий в объект исключающее (sel 'jug gi blo).
Подразделяется на два (с точки зрения того, что именно входит в объект): имеющее место у концептуального познания и имеющее место у называющего звука._

_gzhan sel, anyapoha - исключение иного – то, что постигается благодаря непосредственному исключению (sel) объекта исключения (отрицания) (gsal bya).
При исключении (в отличие от отрицания (dgag pa), где объект отрицания должен отсекаться непосредственно и прямо (dngos su)) объект исключения исключается непосредственно (dngos su), но не обязательно прямо (т.е. может отрицаться непрямо).
Тождественно по смыслу: отрицание (dgag pa).
Подразделяется на два: исключение иного – отрицание [типа] "не является" и исключение иного – отрицание [типа] "не существует" (исключение иного, являющееся отрицанием типа «не существует»)_

А неконцептуальное - 
_sgrub 'jug, vidhipravrtti - утверждающее вхождение – вхождение в свой объект непосредственно (rang yul la dngos dbang gis 'jug pa). Или не являющееся аналитическим (cha shas su ma phye nas, «не разделяя на части») вхождение.
Термин sgrub 'jug означает только то, что при таком вхождении утверждается объект, но не исключается не являющееся им. Поскольку при таком вхождении ум воспринимает объект, просто утверждая его в качестве своего объекта и не отрицая не являющееся им, то и называется утверждающим, а не исключающим. Подобное вхождение будет непосредственным, так как не требует опосредования осуществлением операции исключения.
Осуществляется через посредство вида (rnam pa), который обозначает репрезентацию объекта, или перцептивный образ (gzugs brnyan) объекта. Поскольку подобная репрезентация возникает в силу непосредственного явления объекта уму, при котором ум пассивен и не осмысляет являющееся через отрицание в его отношении некоего объекта отрицания, то именуется утверждающей репрезентацией._

либо Берзин считает, что неконцептуальное чисто чувственное входит в объект исключающе, либо называет неконцептуальным чисто чувственное неконцептуальное + концептуальное ментальное отсечение = неконцептуальное чувственное (как принято в миру - условное именование следствия - чувственного определяющего познания - именем причины - неконцептуальным чисто чувственным). Я считаю - второе.

К тому же там явная путаница с собакой - знаю, не знаю. Думаю, перевод такой, чтобы не думать больше (хуже). Кроме того, почему бы не вдаться в подробности - как работает память через умственное концептуальное определение? У Донца это место объяснено в нескольких предложениях перевода Чжамьяна Шепы (см. ниже)

на 59 минуте речь идет о непрямом постижении:
Лориг:
mngon sum tshad mas shugs rtogs - непрямое постижение верным познанием - непосредственным [восприятием] - *отсечение приписанного* также и от иной дхармы без проявления вида ее самой, [которое достигается] в результате *отсечения приписанного* от того прямого предмета рассмотрения благодаря прямому проявлению вида того собственного предмета рассмотрения непосредственного верного познания

Как это происходит?

tshad mas shugs rtogs - непрямое постижение верным познанием - хотя ум на данный момент не обращен на [непрямой] объект, но, в силу того, что верное познание прямо оценивает собственный предмет рассмотрения (оценивания), полностью отсекая частные и общие приписывания [в отношении] этого объекта, и, после этого, *лишь обратив ум [на непрямой объект]*, достигается определенность вне зависимости от иных [действий] верного познания

На что "*лишь обратив ум*"?

Донец А. М. "Учение о верном познании в философии мадхъямики-прасангики":
Непосредственное чувственное сознание-познание рождается при появлении его объекта и прекращается с его исчезновением. Оставшийся после этого в сознании *отпечаток* (bag chags) данного объекта может быть воспроизведен памятью с той или иной степенью ясности в следующий момент либо через некоторое, иногда даже очень продолжительное, время. Это *познание отпечатка называется познанием воспоминания* (dran shes), или познанием вспоминающим. Поскольку эти познания - чувственное и вспоминающее - имеют один и тот же явный объект (mngon gyur), репрезентации которого у них не отличаются, то их характеризуют как непосредственные. Однако чувственное непосредственное познание "входит" в объект утверждающе (sgrub `jug) и прямо, непосредственно, *а умственное "входит" в него не прямо и непосредственно, а благодаря "отпечатку", при этом оно исключает всё иное - не являющееся этим объектом - и идентифицирует путем приписывания образа объекта с самим объектом. Поэтому такое непосредственное умственное познание прасангики Гелуг признают концептуальным* [Чжамьян Шепа, 3, л. 54]

----------


## Ильят

*Greedy*

Все согласны, что это чай? Тогда "чай" - это верное определение

Да нет же. А если нет никого, вы будете ходить и искать кого-то, чтобы узнать, *что* вы попробовали?
Так: если нет другого верного познания, опровергающего, что это - чай, тогда "чай" - это верное определение. И никто другой не нужен.

Согласны ли Вы с тем, что абсолютная истина тождественна безупречной логике?

безупречная логика - это что?

----------


## Dron

Чайник 2, ну ты  и наворотил, чисто Евпатий Коловрат, по простому ответь на вопрос про соотношение чувственного не-Будды и Будды.
1) Тождество
2) Ну, ты понял
...

----------


## Greedy

> Да нет же. А если нет никого, вы будете ходить и искать кого-то, чтобы узнать, *что* вы попробовали?
> Так: если нет другого верного познания, опровергающего, что это - чай, тогда "чай" - это верное определение. И никто другой не нужен.


Пробуем некую жидкость - что мы о ней можем сказать?
Каким образом сказанное нами может быть опровергнуто или подтверждено, если никто другой эту жидкость не пробовал?





> безупречная логика - это что?


Логика, не содержащая внутренний противоречий.
Для простоты можно обозначить просто как "логика".

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Отвечал же уже. Но не буду писать "см.выше". Поскольку оба восприятия - чувственные, то у них имеется один признак (как у верного и ложного чувственного). Но поскольку отличаются особенностями (как верное и ложное чувственное), то не являются тождественными. Короче - тождественны по роду обратно тождественного, являющегося утверждением, но отличны по другим параметрам.

----------


## Dron

> Dron
> 
> Отвечал же уже. Но не буду писать "см.выше". Поскольку оба восприятия - чувственные, то у них имеется один признак (как у верного и ложного чувственного). Но поскольку отличаются особенностями (как верное и ложное чувственное), то не являются тождественными. Короче - тождественны по роду обратно тождественного, являющегося утверждением, но отличны по другим параметрам.


По параметру всеведения отличны, нет?

----------


## Dron

Нико, дайте почитать перевод Среднего Ламрима

----------


## Нико

> Нико, дайте почитать перевод Среднего Ламрима


А зачем? Вы тут и так ведёте зашибенные диспуты, сам Цонкапа бы испугался )))).

----------

Сергей Хос (03.11.2012)

----------


## Dron

> А зачем? Вы тут и так ведёте зашибенные диспуты, сам Цонкапа бы испугался )))).


Превозмогите этот мираж, и дайте.

----------


## Нико

> Превозмогите этот мираж, и дайте.


"Мираж" -- это группа такая была в 90-х. А насчёт "дать" -- подобные эксклюзивы просто так не даются. P.S. Просто потому, что пока нет "окончательной редакции" этого крайне сложного текста.

----------


## Dron

> "Мираж" -- это группа такая была в 90-х. А насчёт "дать" -- подобные эксклюзивы просто так не даются.


Ништяк, ништяк. Поставлю вопрос чуть иначе- уверена ли ты, что все тонкие моменты соблюдены в твоем переводе?

----------


## Нико

> Ништяк, ништяк. Поставлю вопрос чуть иначе- уверена ли ты, что все тонкие моменты соблюдены в твоем переводе?


Нет, конечно. Отсюда и ответ.

----------


## Dron

> Нет, конечно. Отсюда и ответ.


Ты это, не жадничай, делись, я дам альтерн. перевод.

----------


## Нико

> Ты это, не жадничай, делись, я дам альтерн. перевод.


Чей? И зачем тогда мой, когда у тебя уже есть?

----------


## Dron

> Чей? И зачем тогда мой, когда у тебя уже есть?


У меня нет.
Чей? Мой.

----------


## Нико

> У меня нет.
> Чей? Мой.


Т.е. ты уже перевёл Средний ламрим?

----------


## Dron

> Т.е. ты уже перевёл Средний ламрим?


Нет, для этих целей у меня есть ты.

----------


## Нико

> Нет, для этих целей у меня есть ты.


Ну тогда "ждите ответа", "ждите ответа". ))))

----------


## Dron

> Ну тогда "ждите ответа", "ждите ответа". ))))


В отношении таких моментов любое промедление неуместно.

----------


## Нико

> В отношении таких моментов любое промедление неуместно.


Объясни,  в отношении каких таких моментов промедление неуместно, только, желательно, кратко и по сути. А то я не в состоянии перечитывать всё предыдущее, у меня мозги от этого в трубочку свернутся. ))))

----------


## Dron

В отношении моментов прояснения сути речей про шуньяту. Ведь не все доживут до того счастливого момента, когда ты сподобишься.

----------


## Нико

> В отношении моментов прояснения сути речей про шуньяту. Ведь не все доживут до того счастливого момента, когда ты сподобишься.


Какая суть, и каких речей про шуньяту интересует? Ведь ты же не думаешь, что я всю книгу тут выложу? Насчёт чувственного восприятия в МП всем ёжикам уже известно, что оно ложно в МП относительно кажимости самобытия, но ведь ты же и поддерживаешь подобную точку зрения. Или я ошибаюсь?  А у Будды нет чувственного восприятия... Is this a good enough summary of the whole discussion?

----------


## Dron

> Какая суть, и каких речей про шуньяту интересует? Ведь ты же не думаешь, что я всю книгу тут выложу? Насчёт чувственного восприятия в МП всем ёжикам уже известно, что оно ложно в МП относительно кажимости самобытия,


Относительно кажимости самобытия оно как раз верно.

----------


## Нико

> Относительно кажимости самобытия оно как раз верно.


Оно ложно, поскольку воспринимает кажимость самобытия без познания неверности кажимости того, что оно воспринимает. А достоверное ментальное познание тоже, с одной стороны ложно, поскольку воспринимает самобытие, но верно относительно общего восприятия условного объекта, как "обладающего тремя характеристиками".

----------


## Dron

> Оно ложно, поскольку воспринимает кажимость самобытия без познания неверности кажимости того, что оно воспринимает. А достоверное ментальное познание тоже, с одной стороны ложно, поскольку воспринимает самобытие, но верно относительно общего восприятия условного объекта, как "обладающего тремя характеристиками".


Т.е почитать не дашь?

----------


## Нико

> Т.е почитать не дашь?


Я ж сказала, что гарантий 100 процентной правильности перевода нет. А так -- в личку.

----------


## Dron

> Я ж сказала, что гарантий 100 процентной правильности перевода нет. А так -- в личку.


Ок

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

Пробуем некую жидкость - что мы о ней можем сказать?
Каким образом сказанное нами может быть опровергнуто или подтверждено, если никто другой эту жидкость не пробовал?

Можно не говорить (животные не говорят, но могут определять верно). Определенное нами может быть нами же опровергнуто\неопровержимо другим верным познанием в двух его видах - непоср. и умозакл.

Согласны ли Вы с тем, что абсолютная истина тождественна безупречной логике? 

абсолютная истина (в ее номинальном виде) - один из предметов, устанавливаемых логикой.

----------


## Ильят

Dron

По параметру всеведения отличны, нет?

Отличны

----------


## Ильят

Насчёт чувственного восприятия в МП всем ёжикам уже известно, что оно ложно в МП относительно кажимости самобытия

Мы тут все с этим согласны. Вопрос в том, чем является эта "кажимость самобытия"? Являющимся объектом чувственного восприятия - образом или лишь концептом.

----------


## Greedy

> Определенное нами может быть нами же опровергнуто\неопровержимо другим верным познанием в двух его видах - непоср. и умозакл.


Вот базовое утверждение: если нет другого верного познания, опровергающего, текущее, то текущее познание - верное.

Имеем ситуацию: пробуем жидкость.
По поводу этой жидкости может быть выдвинуто некое определение: это - "жидкость 1".

Для того, чтобы "жидкость 1" являлось верным познанием, требуется отсутствие другого верного познания, опровергающего данное определение.
Таким образом, пока нет ранее установленного опыта, определяющего данную жидкость как "жидкость 2", "жидкость 1" - это верное познание.

На основании чего ранее установленное определение имеет приоритет на более поздним определением?

Ситуацию я вижу следующим образом.
Пока мы находимся в области простого именования чувственного опыта, возможно использование любого именования.
Достоверность именования определяется исключительно заранее принятыми соглашениями об именовании.

Таким образом достоверность именования - полностью условная истина. Смена культуры или языка может привести к полной смене всех, ранее установленных, именований.
Вы с этим согласны?

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Ильят;519332]


> Про предложенные к прослушиванию лекции Берзина:
> 
> Про "подобие", которое "отражение", я уже сказал.
> 
> 47 минута:
> "Мы говорим о *зрительном восприятии* чего-то. Достоверность здесь означает, что когда мы что-то видим, мы воспринимаем или познаем объект - это значит, что мы *решительно отбрасываем, или отсекаем, отбрасываем прочь все ложные проекции* [приписывания - прим. моё],


Так это, как, по твоему, он говорит о том, что чувственное отсекает, или о ментальном он говорит?



> Итак, я вижу собаку. Я достоверно решаю или достоверно знаю, что это - собака. Это *решительно отсекает* все иные возможности этого объекта *быть чем-то иным*, нежели собака. И позволяет мне корректно вспомнить этот объект, реконструировать его в памяти позже. Итак, мы воспринимаем нечто как специфическое конкретное явление, а не как что-то еще. ... И мы здесь говорим о *неконцептуальности*, о прямом [непосредственном - прим. моё] восприятии. *Когда есть достоверное знание того, что это - собака, это не значит, что я знаю, что это - собака*. Итак, достоверно определить, что это - собака;;; *я могу не знать, что это - собака, но я достоверно определил, что это - некий объект, который я могу впоследствии корректно вспомнить, воспроизвести в памяти*. *Я могу не знать, что это - собака*. Что я буду знать об этом - собака это или не собака и т.д. - это все уже относится к сфере концептуальности, обозначения и пр. Но я могу вспомнить, что я видел это. Не будем вдаваться в сложности описания того, как память работает, как объекты воспроизводятся в памяти..."


Ну, отлично, примени это к образу атмана: никто не знает, в момент чувственного восприятия, что это образ атмана, но впоследствии, хорошо все продумав, может понять, что к чему.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нико, дайте почитать перевод Среднего Ламрима


Ищите "Final Exposition of Wisdom", там англ. перевод раздела випашьяна, выложено для скачивания на скрибде и много где еще.

----------

Dron (03.11.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Ищите "Final Exposition of Wisdom", там англ. перевод раздела випашьяна, выложено для скачивания на скрибде и много где еще.


Я про перевод, возможно, сэр, вы не вполне дочитали пост, на который отвечаете, сэр.

----------


## Нико

> Насчёт чувственного восприятия в МП всем ёжикам уже известно, что оно ложно в МП относительно кажимости самобытия
> 
> Мы тут все с этим согласны. Вопрос в том, чем является эта "кажимость самобытия"? Являющимся объектом чувственного восприятия - образом или лишь концептом.


Образом для чувственных сознаний и концептом для ментального.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я про перевод, возможно, сэр, вы не вполне дочитали пост, на который отвечаете, сэр.


Там и есть англ. перевод Хопкинса.
Или вам нужна именно Нико, а не Цонкапа?

----------


## Dron

> Там и есть англ. перевод Хопкинса.
> Или вам нужна именно Нико, а не Цонкапа?


Не знал, почитаю. 
Нико ты знала про перевод?

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

На основании чего ранее установленное определение имеет приоритет на более поздним определением?

какое "более позднее определение", если вы сами пишете:
Для того, чтобы "жидкость 1" являлось верным познанием, требуется *отсутствие* другого верного познания, опровергающего данное определение.

возможно использование любого именования

При присоединении к смыслу-предмету вначале - да, любого. Но потом - в соответствии с признаваемым в миру. См. теорию присоединения имени по Цонкапе.

Таким образом достоверность именования - полностью условная истина. Смена культуры или языка может привести к полной смене всех, ранее установленных, именований.

Согласен

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Так это, как, по твоему, он говорит о том, что чувственное отсекает, или о ментальном он говорит?

Он говорит о чувственном как оно принимается в Гелуг - вслед за миром, т.е. чисто чувственное неконц.+ментальное концептуальное определяющее.

Ну, отлично, примени это к образу атмана: никто не знает, в момент чувственного восприятия, что это образ атмана, но впоследствии, хорошо все продумав, может понять, что к чему.

1. Трудно это применить к чему-то в силу неясности изложения (перевода).
2. Принятие образа атмана за существующее ведет к противоречиям логике и текстам (см. выше).

----------


## Ильят

Нико

Образом для чувственных сознаний и концептом для ментального.

Вы тоже не согласны с Цонкапой и его последователями?

Ламрим: "_в явлениях нет ни пылинки самосущей природы, не приписанной нашим же умом_", приходим к этому, так как смысл цитаты таков: любая самосущая природа (самобытие) в явлениях является приписанной нашим же умом, где приписывание (sgro 'dogs pa) - признание несуществующего существующим или неявляющегося чем-то являющимся им - является только концептуальным.

"_непосредственное чувственное познание кувшина при его восприятии в ситуации отсутствия случайных причин ошибочности является эмпирически достоверным, ибо оно не опровергается другим эмпирическим "верным познанием". В результате конечного исследования приходят к заключению, что кувшин является не имеющим места истинно. Это, по мнению прасангиков Гелуг, является отрицанием типа "не существует" (med dgag), для которого характерно то, что попутно с прямым отрицанием "объекта отрицания" (dgag bya) - истинности наличия в отношении "основы отрицания" (dgag gzhi) - кувшина не выдвигается никакая другая дхарма - утверждение (существует кувшин, не имеющий места истинно) или отрицание (не существует никакого кувшина). Вывод конечного исследования можно переформулировать и так: "не обнаружено никакого кувшина, имеющего место истинно". Необнаружение подобного кувшина никоим образом не может свидетельствовать о несуществовании кувшина вообще или о существовании кувшина, не имеющего место истинно. На основании необнаружения глиняного кувшина в некотором доме нельзя делать вывод о существовании или несуществовании каких-либо кувшинов. В таком случае непосредственное чувственное познание кувшина не опровергается и конечным "верным познанием". Из этого следует, что подобное познание является достоверным не только эмпирически, но и вообще_" [Цонкапа, 2, л. 84Б; Чжамьян Шепа, 2, л. 214Б-215А]

----------


## Greedy

> Таким образом достоверность именования - полностью условная истина. Смена культуры или языка может привести к полной смене всех, ранее установленных, именований.
> 
> Согласен


Раз в этом пункте у нас есть согласие, то на время отложим обсуждение чувственного восприятия.
Поговорим об исключительно умозаключениях.

Первый вопрос таков:
Является ли умозаключение чем-то отличным (в плане формирования) от чувственного восприятия пятью сознаниями, но воспринимаемое шестым сознанием?

----------


## Dron

> Dron
> 
> Так это, как, по твоему, он говорит о том, что чувственное отсекает, или о ментальном он говорит?
> 
> Он говорит о чувственном как оно принимается в Гелуг - вслед за миром, т.е. чисто чувственное неконц.+ментальное концептуальное определяющее.


Плюса там нет, это твое, авторское, оригинальное толкование.



> Ну, отлично, примени это к образу атмана: никто не знает, в момент чувственного восприятия, что это образ атмана, но впоследствии, хорошо все продумав, может понять, что к чему.
> 
> 1. Трудно это применить к чему-то в силу неясности изложения (перевода).


Это да, перевод можно всяко истолковать. Разберемся.



> 2. Принятие образа атмана за существующее ведет к противоречиям логике и текстам (см. выше).


Приведи любое обоснование, будет польза, вдруг не я один такой тупой.

----------


## Нико

> Нико
> 
> Образом для чувственных сознаний и концептом для ментального.
> 
> Вы тоже не согласны с Цонкапой и его последователями?
> 
> Ламрим: "_в явлениях нет ни пылинки самосущей природы, не приписанной нашим же умом_", приходим к этому, так как смысл цитаты таков: любая самосущая природа (самобытие) в явлениях является приписанной нашим же умом, где приписывание (sgro 'dogs pa) - признание несуществующего существующим или неявляющегося чем-то являющимся им - является только концептуальным.
> 
> "_непосредственное чувственное познание кувшина при его восприятии в ситуации отсутствия случайных причин ошибочности является эмпирически достоверным, ибо оно не опровергается другим эмпирическим "верным познанием". В результате конечного исследования приходят к заключению, что кувшин является не имеющим места истинно. Это, по мнению прасангиков Гелуг, является отрицанием типа "не существует" (med dgag), для которого характерно то, что попутно с прямым отрицанием "объекта отрицания" (dgag bya) - истинности наличия в отношении "основы отрицания" (dgag gzhi) - кувшина не выдвигается никакая другая дхарма - утверждение (существует кувшин, не имеющий места истинно) или отрицание (не существует никакого кувшина). Вывод конечного исследования можно переформулировать и так: "не обнаружено никакого кувшина, имеющего место истинно". Необнаружение подобного кувшина никоим образом не может свидетельствовать о несуществовании кувшина вообще или о существовании кувшина, не имеющего место истинно. На основании необнаружения глиняного кувшина в некотором доме нельзя делать вывод о существовании или несуществовании каких-либо кувшинов. В таком случае непосредственное чувственное познание кувшина не опровергается и конечным "верным познанием". Из этого следует, что подобное познание является достоверным не только эмпирически, но и вообще_" [Цонкапа, 2, л. 84Б; Чжамьян Шепа, 2, л. 214Б-215А]


А Вы сами что поняли из приведённой цитаты?

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

Является ли умозаключение чем-то отличным (в плане формирования) от чувственного восприятия пятью сознаниями, но воспринимаемое шестым сознанием?

не понял. В плане формирования чего? Что воспринимаемое шестым сознанием?

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Приведи любое обоснование, будет польза, вдруг не я один такой тупой.

См. самое верхнее сообщение на 6 стр.

----------


## Ильят

Нико

А Вы сами что поняли из приведённой цитаты?

Ламрим: "_в явлениях нет ни пылинки самосущей природы, не приписанной нашим же умом_"
смысл цитаты таков: любая самосущая природа (самобытие) в явлениях является приписанной нашим же умом, где приписывание (sgro 'dogs pa) - признание несуществующего существующим или неявляющегося чем-то являющимся им - является только концептуальным.

_непосредственное чувственное познание кувшина не опровергается и конечным "верным познанием". Из этого следует, что подобное познание является достоверным не только эмпирически, но и вообще_
существует воспринимаемый чувственно (через образ, или как образ в том числе - помимо остальных объектов - воспринимаемого и т.д.) кувшин, являющийся достоверным с эмпирической т.з. и не противоречащий абсолютной т.з., с которой отрицается (опровергается) атман. Если бы образ атмана, отрицаемого с абс. т.з., был тем же самым образом кувшина (у чувственного восприятия невозможно одновременно 2 и более образа), то с абс. т.з. отрицался (опровергался) бы и воспринимаемый чувственно кувшин (как образ - основа чувственного восприятия). Всё это отражено в диспутах на стр. 6

----------


## Нико

> Ламрим: "_в явлениях нет ни пылинки самосущей природы, не приписанной нашим же умом_"
> смысл цитаты таков: любая самосущая природа (самобытие) в явлениях является приписанной нашим же умом, где приписывание (sgro 'dogs pa) - признание несуществующего существующим или неявляющегося чем-то являющимся им - является только концептуальным.



Окей.



> существует воспринимаемый чувственно (через образ, или как образ в том числе - помимо остальных объектов - воспринимаемого и т.д.) кувшин, являющийся достоверным с эмпирической т.з. и не противоречащий абсолютной т.з.


т.е. существует достоверный эмпирический кувшин?????

----------


## Dron

> *Dron*
> 
> Нестыковки?
> 
> Предварительный итог (если увижу еще нестыковки и если будет время, то напишу):
> 
> Некто: Устраняя атман освоением, устраняем чувственное восприятие образа атмана
> Следует, что любой образ в восприятии сансарных есть частный случай восприятия образа самобытия
> у образа атмана цвет пепельный, например
> ...


Это ты о чем, о каком "достоверном вообще"?

----------


## Greedy

> не понял. В плане формирования чего? Что воспринимаемое шестым сознанием?


Является ли воспринимаемый образ в шестом сознании принципиально отличным от воспринимаемого образа в любом другом чувственном сознании?

----------


## Dron

> Является ли воспринимаемый образ в шестом сознании принципиально отличным от воспринимаемого образа в любом другом чувственном сознании?


Принципиально? Что вы имеете ввиду?

----------


## Ильят

Нико

т.е. существует достоверный эмпирический кувшин?????

В том-то и дело!!!!
Очень интересные вопросы возникают в связи с этим. И приводят к очень интересным выводам.

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Это ты о чем, о каком "достоверном вообще"? 

Цонкапа, "...drang dang nges pa'i don rnam par 'byed pa'i bstan bcos...", л. 84Б; Чжамьян Шепа, "...grub mtha'i rnam bshad...", л. 214Б-215А: _непосредственное чувственное познание кувшина не опровергается и конечным "верным познанием". Из этого следует, что подобное познание является достоверным не только эмпирически, но и вообще_

т.е. существует воспринимаемый чувственно (через образ, или как образ) кувшин, являющийся достоверным с эмпирической т.з. и не противоречащий абсолютной т.з., с которой отрицается (опровергается) атман. Если бы образ атмана, отрицаемого с абс. т.з., был тем же самым образом кувшина (у чувственного восприятия невозможно одновременно 2 и более образа), то с абс. т.з. отрицался (опровергался) бы и воспринимаемый чувственно кувшин (как образ - основа чувственного восприятия).

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

Является ли воспринимаемый образ в шестом сознании принципиально отличным от воспринимаемого образа в любом другом чувственном сознании?

_Непосредственное чувственное сознание-познание рождается при появлении его объекта и прекращается с его исчезновением. Оставшийся после этого в сознании отпечаток (bag chags) данного объекта может быть воспроизведен памятью с той или иной степенью ясности в следующий момент либо через некоторое, иногда даже очень продолжительное, время. Это познание отпечатка называется познанием воспоминания (dran shes), или познанием вспоминающим. Поскольку эти познания - чувственное и вспоминающее - имеют один и тот же явный объект (mngon gyur), репрезентации которого у них не отличаются, то их характеризуют как непосредственные. Однако чувственное непосредственное познание "входит" в объект утверждающе (sgrub `jug) и прямо, непосредственно, а умственное "входит" в него не прямо и непосредственно, а благодаря "отпечатку", при этом оно исключает всё иное - не являющееся этим объектом - и идентифицирует путем приписывания образа объекта с самим объектом. Поэтому такое непосредственное умственное познание прасангики Гелуг признают концептуальным_ [Чжамьян Шепа, 3, л. 54].

----------


## Greedy

> _Непосредственное чувственное сознание-познание рождается при появлении его объекта и прекращается с его исчезновением. Оставшийся после этого в сознании отпечаток (bag chags) данного объекта может быть воспроизведен памятью с той или иной степенью ясности в следующий момент либо через некоторое, иногда даже очень продолжительное, время. Это познание отпечатка называется познанием воспоминания (dran shes), или познанием вспоминающим. Поскольку эти познания - чувственное и вспоминающее - имеют один и тот же явный объект (mngon gyur), репрезентации которого у них не отличаются, то их характеризуют как непосредственные. Однако чувственное непосредственное познание "входит" в объект утверждающе (sgrub `jug) и прямо, непосредственно, а умственное "входит" в него не прямо и непосредственно, а благодаря "отпечатку", при этом оно исключает всё иное - не являющееся этим объектом - и идентифицирует путем приписывания образа объекта с самим объектом. Поэтому такое непосредственное умственное познание прасангики Гелуг признают концептуальным_ [Чжамьян Шепа, 3, л. 54].


Мысль - это непосредственное чувственное познание, или это познание воспоминания?

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

если "мысль" - это rtog pa, kalpana (концептуальное познание (мышление)), то из перечисленного - познание воспоминания.

----------


## Dron

> Dron
> 
> Это ты о чем, о каком "достоверном вообще"? 
> 
> Цонкапа, "...drang dang nges pa'i don rnam par 'byed pa'i bstan bcos...", л. 84Б; Чжамьян Шепа, "...grub mtha'i rnam bshad...", л. 214Б-215А: _непосредственное чувственное познание кувшина не опровергается и конечным "верным познанием". Из этого следует, что подобное познание является достоверным не только эмпирически, но и вообще_
> 
> т.е. существует воспринимаемый чувственно (через образ, или как образ) кувшин, являющийся достоверным с эмпирической т.з. и не противоречащий абсолютной т.з., с которой отрицается (опровергается) атман.


ОК



> Если бы образ атмана, отрицаемого с абс. т.з., был .


Ты снова путаешь образ атмана с атманом,  не надо образ отрицать, он есть, атмана нет. C абсолютной т.з. образ не отрицается, как и, например, мираж.

----------


## Greedy

> если "мысль" - это rtog pa, kalpana (концептуальное познание (мышление)), то из перечисленного - познание воспоминания.


Может ли в шестом сознании быть непосредственное чувственное познание?
Если да, то приведите пример такого познания.

----------


## Dron

*Поэтому, отрицая достоверность познания соб-
ственных характеристик, нет нужды отрицать досто-
верность обыденного познания. Значит, [Чандра-
кирти] не всецело отрицает достоверность обыден-
ных сознаний.*
Отрицает достоверность познаний собственных характеристик, значит признает недостоверное чувственное познание собственных характеристик. Цитат еще могу накидать.

----------


## Dron

> Итак, если нет искажений, создаваемых катарак-
> той и прочими внешними и внутренними причинами
> ложного [познания], то ошибочное познание чув-
> ственными и прочими сознаниями не-самосущих
> объектов как самосущих, [создаваемое] скверной
> неведения, не вредит относительной достоверности


Тут прямым текстом, как видишь. Ошибочность чувственного относительно собственных (самосущих) характеристик является объектом верного познания.

----------


## Dron

Чайник 2, в сутре (не помню какой)) есть слова о том, что бодхисаттва может переместить группу живых существ в иную вселенную, причем так, что они не увидят и не поймут происходящего, и будут считать себя обладающими правильным познанием. Признаешь ли ты такую возможность?

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Ты снова путаешь образ атмана с атманом, не надо образ отрицать, он есть, атмана нет. C абсолютной т.з. образ не отрицается, как и, например, мираж

Я писал: Если бы *образ атмана, отрицаемого* с абс. т.з., был тем же самым образом кувшина (у чувственного восприятия невозможно одновременно 2 и более образа), то с абс. т.з. отрицался (опровергался) бы и воспринимаемый чувственно кувшин (как образ - основа чувственного восприятия).

т.е. образ атмана, отрицаемОГО. В моем сообщении отрицается атман, а не образ, поэтому не путаю. А образ атмана - это образ кувшина, по-твоему. Стало быть, образ кувшина всегда будет образом атмана, значит, не существует достоверного вообще (непротиворечивого с т.з. обеих истин) чувственного восприятия кувшина. А это и противоречит приведеной цитате.

Отрицает достоверность познаний собственных характеристик, значит признает недостоверное чувственное познание собственных характеристик. Цитат еще могу накидать.

Эта цитата выражает то, в чем мы оба согласны. Ее можно толковать и по-твоему и по-моему.

Тут прямым текстом, как видишь. Ошибочность чувственного относительно собственных (самосущих) характеристик является объектом верного познания.

То же самое.

Сравни:
_117) Поскольку обычные существа связаны идеями (rtog pas bcings - связываются, концептуализируя), 
А не [пользующийся] идеями йог освободится (mi rtog - не концептуализирующий), то 
Идеи являются [тем,] что будет ложным. 
Мудрые называют [это] плодом тщательного исследования. 
rtog pa - vitarka, kalpana 
прим. 325. Здесь, по мнению Цзонхавы, имеются в виду не все идеи вообще, а только те, которые опираются на приписывание (samaropa) – признание истинности существования и признание крайностей [Цзонхава, 1, л. 194А-194Б]._ 
Обычные существа связаны концептуализированием, а не чувственным восприятием. 

Ламрим, 5т. 
_Итак, хотя истинность формы, звука и прочего представляется таковой по неведению,—неведение не определяет формы, звука и прочего. Например, хотя в ложном восприятии веревки как змеи веревка представляется змеёй, ложное восприятие не определяет веревки_. 

представление rtog-pa санскр.: vikalpa 'dzin-pa'i yul, санскр.: grаhya-visaya 
Змея в веревке воспринимается чувственно, или приписывается? Конечно, приписывается. Поэтому и сказано: 

_Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что [в них] представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует. Поэтому логика опровергает его и в условном [смысле]. Иначе вещи не определялись бы на условном [уровне] как «подобные иллюзии». 
Кстати, самосущему, воображаемому по заблуждению, приписываются приятные, неприятные и иные свойства, вследствие чего и возникают страстная привязанность, нетерпимость и подобное._ 

воображение, воображаемое kun-brtags санскр.: vikalpa/parikalpita, gdags-pa санскр.: prajnapti, btags-pa; brtags-pa санскр. : vitarka(?) sgro-'dogs-pa санскр.: samaropa. также см.: приписывать 

_осознав, что избавление от эгоцентрического воззрения зависит от появления мудрости—понимания отсутствия самости, воображаемой из-за этого [воззрения], видим, что требуется отрицание самости. 

В «Ясных словах» (18.2) сказано: 
«Желающие Освобождения анализируют так: “Каково это [‘я’], которое приписывается к основе [совокупностей]… 
Если “я” не обнаружено, то совершенно не обнаруживается и “моё”—основа для приписывания “я”. 

…это постижение может, не опираясь на что-либо другое, привести к убежденности в отсутствии самобытия совокупностей и поэтому способно отсечь представление, приписывающее совокупностям самобытие. 

Как сказано во «Введении в практику» (9.139): 
«Не определив воображаемую вещь, не поймёшь, что она нереальна.» 

—Ошибки нет! «Истина» [в словосочетании] «установление формы, звука и прочего в качестве относительной истины» есть истина, обусловленная установкой118, т.е. истина при взгляде c позиции приписанного неведением самобытия, ибо «установку» здесь нужно понимать как цепляние за истинное [существование]119. 
Поэтому и сказано: 
«Для архатов обоих родов120 и бодхисаттв, … явления представляют собой иллюзорные сущности, а не истинные, так как им более не приписывается истинное [существование]»122. 

[Ответ]: Разве мы многократно не повторяли, что в явлениях нет ни пылинки самосущей природы148, не приписанной нашим же умом?! 

Однако возникает ложное представление, что он существует. 

Но следует точно установить ту ошибочную мысль (установку), которая является корнем всех пороков и ошибок, 

—Но в чем же состоит заблуждение (неведение)? 
—Здесь неведением [называется] состояние ума, приписывающего самобытие… 

Следовательно, никакие установки чувственного и прочего недискурсивного сознания никогда не опровергаются логикой. Поэтому установки, подлежащие логическому опровержению,—лишь умопостроения сознания, и то не любые, а [только] цепляющиеся за два вида самости или мысли, приписывающие характеристики объекту, воображаемому из-за этого [цепляния]. 

Что же касается естественного эгоцентрического воззрения, то во «Вхождении [в срединность]» (6.133) отрицается, что его объект—совокупности. В «Толковании» говорится, что его объект—«я», [естественно] приписываемое основе [—совокупностям]._

считаешь, что твое чувственное приписывает, воображает, концептуализирует, представляет?
Если считаешь, что приписывает, воображает, концептуализирует, представляет концептуальное познание - приписывает атману, воспринимаемому чувственным как образ, действительное существование (как волоскам, воспринимаемым чувственным как образ, может приписываться действительное существование во внешних предметах), тогда разреши логические противоречия, указанные в диспутах на стр. 6.

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Чайник 2, в сутре (не помню какой)) есть слова о том, что бодхисаттва может переместить группу живых существ в иную вселенную, причем так, что они не увидят и не поймут происходящего, и будут считать себя обладающими правильным познанием. Признаешь ли ты такую возможность?

Помню. На счет правильного познания - не помню. Признаю. Пути кармы неисповедимы, а возможности бодхисаттвы - по его состраданию - по количеству существ - не охватны умом )))

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

Может ли в шестом сознании быть непосредственное чувственное познание?

Т.е. может ли шестое сознание воспринимать чувственно? Нет.

----------


## Ильят

Dron

_ошибочное познание чув-
ственными и прочими сознаниями не-самосущих
объектов как самосущих_

Значит есть-таки не-самосущие (без атмана) объекты чувственного, а?

----------


## Dron

> Dron
> 
> Ты снова путаешь образ атмана с атманом, не надо образ отрицать, он есть, атмана нет. C абсолютной т.з. образ не отрицается, как и, например, мираж
> 
> Я писал: Если бы *образ атмана, отрицаемого* с абс. т.з., был тем же самым образом кувшина (у чувственного восприятия невозможно одновременно 2 и более образа), то с абс. т.з. отрицался (опровергался) бы и воспринимаемый чувственно кувшин (как образ - основа чувственного восприятия).
> т.е. образ атмана, отрицаемОГО. В моем сообщении отрицается атман, а не образ, поэтому не путаю. А образ атмана - это образ кувшина, по-твоему. Стало быть, образ кувшина всегда будет образом атмана, значит, не существует достоверного вообще (непротиворечивого с т.з. обеих истин) чувственного восприятия кувшина. А это и противоречит приведеной цитате.


Существует такое чувственное восприятие, ведь восприятие образа атмана ложным чувственным не противоречит ни одной из истин.

----------


## Dron

> Dron
> 
> _ошибочное познание чув-
> ственными и прочими сознаниями не-самосущих
> объектов как самосущих_
> 
> Значит есть-таки не-самосущие (без атмана) объекты чувственного, а?


Я об этом твержу примерно года два три. Образ атмана- пустой, несамосущий.

----------


## Dron

Ошибочность чувственного относительно собственных (самосущих) характеристик является объектом верного познания?

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Существует такое чувственное восприятие, ведь восприятие образа атмана ложным чувственным не противоречит ни одной из истин

Т.е. ложное чувственное, которое ложное потому, что воспринмает образ атмана, т.е. ложное с абс. т.з., является достоверным вообще? Хотя и ложное. Но вообще достоверное (в том числе и с абс. т.з.). Т.е. с одной и той же т.з. (абс.) является достоверным и ложным. Так?

Я об этом твержу примерно года два три. Образ атмана- пустой, несамосущий.

Т.е. ты считаешь, что в цитате речь идет об образе атмана - являющемся объекте чувственного восприятия? Если так, значит, ты считаешь, что чувственное восприятие являющегося объекта ошибочно? Т.е. ты считаешь, что ум, принявший образ атмана, и воспринявший этот образ, ошибается? В чем же его ошибка? В *признании (приписывании, воображении*) того, что этот образ самосущий? Или в том, что его объект *способа восприятия-признавания* не самосущий?

_rnam pa (gzugs brnyan), akara - вид (образ, репрезентация) – кроме Вайбхашики: промежуточный фактор, принимаемый сознанием в процессе познания, через посредство которого осуществляется чувственное познание внешних предметов. Имеет двойственную природу: с одной стороны, сознание является в нем как объект (yul snang), принимая вид воспринимаемого (gzung rnam, grahyakara), а с другой – является в качестве самого себя (rang snang), принимая вид воспринимающего ('dzin rnam, grahakakara). Поэтому у каждого познания выделяют две стороны (cha) – характеризующуюся направленностью вовне (kha phyir lta'i cha) и характеризующуюся направленностью вовнутрь (kha nang lta'i cha).

Поскольку двойственное познание, функционирующее вне периода пребывания в самахите, имеет дело только с "являющимися объектами", то оно с необходимостью должно быть признано непосредственным познанием "являющегося объекта". При восприятии такого объекта сознание, по мнению Чандракирти и многих других буддийских философов, уподобляется (rjes byed) ему, принимая его вид (rnam pa) [Чандракирти, 1, с. 158]. Очевидно, что подобное познание будет необманывающимся. Следовательно, любое двойственное познание необходимо признать непосредственным "верным познанием" своего "являющегося объекта". 
С этой точки зрения неконцептуальное ложное познание двух лун и концептуальное познание постоянства звука будут непосредственными "верными познаниями" их "являющихся объектов" (явления двух лун и явления представления о постоянстве звука), поскольку они не обманываются в явных - "являющихся объектах". Однако при таком подходе будет отсутствовать различие между ложным познанием и праманой. В связи с этим еще саутрантики, отмечает Гедун Тендар, выдвинули идею,согласно которой истинность и ложность следует устанавливать не в отношении явления, а в отношении главного предмета рассмотрения (gzhal bya'I gtso bo) [Гедун Тендар, 1, л. 137Б]._

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Ошибочность чувственного относительно собственных (самосущих) характеристик является объектом верного познания?

Да. Чувственное - как оно признается миром - с концептуальным определением, которое и приписывает самосущее.

----------


## Dron

> Dron
> 
> Существует такое чувственное восприятие, ведь восприятие образа атмана ложным чувственным не противоречит ни одной из истин
> 
> Т.е. ложное чувственное, которое ложное потому, что воспринмает образ атмана, т.е. ложное с абс. т.з., является достоверным вообще? Хотя и ложное. Но вообще достоверное (в том числе и с абс. т.з.). Т.е. с одной и той же т.з. (абс.) является достоверным и ложным. Так?


Достоверным в остальном. А в случае восприятия собственных характеристик- является ложным.Ты ж читал Ламрим, сам все все видел.




> Я об этом твержу примерно года два три. Образ атмана- пустой, несамосущий.
> 
> Т.е. ты считаешь, что в цитате речь идет об образе атмана - являющемся объекте чувственного восприятия? Если так, значит, ты считаешь, что чувственное восприятие являющегося объекта ошибочно? Т.е. ты считаешь, что ум, принявший образ атмана, и воспринявший этот образ, ошибается? В чем же его ошибка? В *признании (приписывании, воображении*) того, что этот образ самосущий? Или в том, что его объект *способа восприятия-признавания* не самосущий?


Ошибка в том, что ум творит образ не имеющий референта.

----------


## Dron

> Dron
> 
> Ошибочность чувственного относительно собственных (самосущих) характеристик является объектом верного познания?
> 
> Да. Чувственное - как оно признается миром - с концептуальным определением, которое и приписывает самосущее.


Ошибочность чувственного относительно собственных (самосущих) характеристик без приписывания является объектом верного познания?

----------

Нико (04.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> т.е. существует достоверный эмпирический кувшин?????
> 
> В том-то и дело!!!!


"Эмпирический" значит "объективный"?

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Достоверным в остальном. А в случае восприятия собственных характеристик- является ложным.Ты ж читал Ламрим, сам все все видел

При чем тут "в остальном", если речь идет именно об абс. истине? Или ты считаешь, что собственные характеристики (атман и т.д.) не относятся к области исследования с абс. т.з.? Или что к области исследования с абс. т.з. относится некое "остальное", отличное от собственных характеристик (атмана и т.д.)?
Еще раз:
Т.е. *ложное чувственное*, *которое ложное потому, что воспринмает образ атмана (образ собственных характеристик)*, т.е. *ложное с абс. т.з*., *является достоверным вообще*? Хотя и ложное. Но вообще достоверное (в том числе и с абс. т.з.). *Т.е. с одной и той же т.з. (абс.) является достоверным и ложным*. Так?

Ошибка в том, что ум творит образ не имеющий референта

А я-то думал, ты выберешь первый вариант: в признании (приписывании, воображении) того, что этот образ самосущий. Ты же об этом писал: Образ атмана- пустой, несамосущий на эту цитату:
_ошибочное познание чув-
ственными и прочими сознаниями не-самосущих
объектов_ (*т.е. образов, по-твоему*) _как самосущих_
А ты, стало быть, опять "выкручиваешься", разрывая логическую цепь ))
Хорошо.
Значит, второй вариант. Т.е. по-твоему, ошибка в том, что его объекта способа восприятия-признавания (=главного предмета рассмотрения, =основы явления) (т.н. "референта") не существует. Согласен, что в чувственном восприятии задействуется способ восприятия-признавания - исключения иного?

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Ошибочность чувственного относительно собственных (самосущих) характеристик без приписывания является объектом верного познания?

Нет, не является, т.к. не существует верного познания, постигающего ошибочность чувственного относительно собственных (самосущих) характеристик без приписывания, т.к. в Ламрим ченмо сказано: "в явлениях нет ни пылинки самосущей природы, не приписанной нашим же умом"

----------


## Ильят

Нико

"Эмпирический" значит "объективный"? 

Извиняюсь. Проглядел. 
Этот ответ: "В том-то и дело!!!! Очень интересные вопросы возникают в связи с этим. И приводят к очень интересным выводам" был дан на несуществующий вопрос: "т.е. существует достоверный *вообще* кувшин?????"

А так да - конечно существует достоверный эмпирически кувшин (т.е. безотносительно к абс. т.з. - существует он как наделенный атманом или как лишенный атмана). В данном случае "эмпирическое" совпадает с относительной истиной (бывает и не совпадает).

tha snyad, vyavahara - обозначение, именование (эмпирическое, относительное). Термин tha snyad иногда означает словесное обозначение, уже введенное в обращение, а brda – вводимое впервые

tha snyad pa, vaivaharika - см. tha snyad

tha snyad tsam du - только в относительном (эмпирическом) плане или сфера наименований - "поле общего (относительного и абсолютного) философского дискурса" - оба значения часто смешиваются

tha snyad gyi bden pa - истина наименований (относительная истина)

----------


## Ильят

Dron

еще интересный вопрос:
Т.е. по-твоему, ошибка в том, что его (чувственного восприятия образа атмана) объекта способа восприятия-признавания (=главного предмета рассмотрения, =основы явления) (т.н. "референта") не существует. Возьмем чувственное восприятие кувшина, где образ кувшина = образ атмана. Никто из сансарных при познании кувшина не определяет (не воспринимает-признает) свой объект как "атман"; определяют (воспринимают-признают) как "кувшин". У этого образа кувшина-атмана существует объект способа восприятия-признавания (=главный предмет рассмотрения, =основа явления) (т.н. "референт")? Образ ("отражение") - один. Стало быть, объект способа восприятия-признавания ("отражаемое") тоже один. Он есть, али нет его? )

----------


## Dron

> Dron
> 
> Достоверным в остальном. А в случае восприятия собственных характеристик- является ложным.Ты ж читал Ламрим, сам все все видел
> 
> При чем тут "в остальном", если речь идет именно об абс. истине? Или ты считаешь, что собственные характеристики (атман и т.д.) не относятся к области исследования с абс. т.з.? Или что к области исследования с абс. т.з. относится некое "остальное", отличное от собственных характеристик (атмана и т.д.)?


Я считаю, что собственные характеристики как раз относятся к этой области. А ложное их восприятие- нет, не относится. Цветок в небе отрицается, образ такового- не отрицается.



> Еще раз:
> Т.е. *ложное чувственное*, *которое ложное потому, что воспринмает образ атмана (образ собственных характеристик)*, т.е. *ложное с абс. т.з*., *является достоверным вообще*? Хотя и ложное. Но вообще достоверное (в том числе и с абс. т.з.). *Т.е. с одной и той же т.з. (абс.) является достоверным и ложным*. Так?
> 
> Ошибка в том, что ум творит образ не имеющий референта
> 
> А я-то думал, ты выберешь первый вариант: в признании (приписывании, воображении) того, что этот образ самосущий. Ты же об этом писал: Образ атмана- пустой, несамосущий на эту цитату:
> _ошибочное познание чув-
> ственными и прочими сознаниями не-самосущих
> объектов_ (*т.е. образов, по-твоему*) _как самосущих_


В третий раз напоминаю тебе, что тема посвящена чувственному восприятию.




> А ты, стало быть, опять "выкручиваешься", разрывая логическую цепь ))


Остынь. Не доказано.




> Значит, второй вариант. Т.е. по-твоему, ошибка в том, что его объекта способа восприятия-признавания (=главного предмета рассмотрения, =основы явления) (т.н. "референта") не существует. Согласен, что в чувственном восприятии задействуется способ восприятия-признавания - исключения иного?


Блин, десять раз прочитал это но, боюсь, не понял, во что ввязываюсь. Подозреваю, что если отвечу, что согласен, то мгновенно буду сожжен огнеметом, по типу того что "а вот ты  и признал, что чувстенное обладает  свойствами концептуального".
Ладно. Согласен.

----------


## Нико

> Нико
> 
> "Эмпирический" значит "объективный"? 
> 
> Извиняюсь. Проглядел. 
> Этот ответ: "В том-то и дело!!!! Очень интересные вопросы возникают в связи с этим. И приводят к очень интересным выводам" был дан на несуществующий вопрос: "т.е. существует достоверный *вообще* кувшин?????"
> 
> А так да - конечно существует достоверный эмпирически кувшин (т.е. безотносительно к абс. т.з. - существует он как наделенный атманом или как лишенный атмана). В данном случае "эмпирическое" совпадает с относительной истиной (бывает и не совпадает).
> 
> ...


Вы знаете, "эмпирический" -- это настолько общее и многозначное понятие, что я бы не стала его приравнивать к tha snyad gyi bden pa. Значение последнего термина предельно точно в МП, а вот "эмпирический" -- вообще творение западной философии. Когда Вы приравниваете одно к другому (пусть не во всех значениях, как Вы оговариваетесь), то, создаётся впечатление, только запутываете тему. Точнее, уже её запутали. Вместо того, чтобы сложное объяснить как можно более простыми словами.

----------


## Dron

> Вы знаете, "эмпирический" -- это настолько общее и многозначное понятие, что я бы не стала его приравнивать к tha snyad gyi bden pa. Значение последнего термина предельно точно в МП


И каково оно?

----------


## Greedy

*Ильят*

Вы считаете, что абсолютная истина постигается посредством логического вывода?

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Я считаю, что собственные характеристики как раз относятся к этой области. А ложное их восприятие- нет, не относится. Цветок в небе отрицается, образ такового- не отрицается

Dron: Существует такое чувственное восприятие (кувшина, достоверное вообще - с отн. и абс. т.з.), ведь восприятие образа атмана ложным чувственным не противоречит ни одной из истин
Я: Т.е. ложное чувственное, которое ложное потому, что воспринмает образ атмана, т.е. ложное с абс. т.з., является достоверным вообще? Хотя и ложное. Но вообще достоверное (в том числе и с абс. т.з.). Т.е. с одной и той же т.з. (абс.) является достоверным и ложным. Так?
Dron: Достоверным в остальном. А в случае восприятия собственных характеристик- является ложным
Я: При чем тут "в остальном", если речь идет именно об абс. истине? Или ты считаешь, что собственные характеристики (атман и т.д.) не относятся к области исследования с абс. т.з.? Или что к области исследования с абс. т.з. относится некое "остальное", отличное от собственных характеристик (атмана и т.д.)?
Еще раз:
Т.е. ложное чувственное, которое ложное потому, что воспринмает образ атмана (образ собственных характеристик), т.е. ложное с абс. т.з., является достоверным вообще? Хотя и ложное. Но вообще достоверное (в том числе и с абс. т.з.). Т.е. с одной и той же т.з. (абс.) является достоверным и ложным. Так?
Dron: Я считаю, что собственные характеристики как раз относятся к этой области. А ложное их восприятие- нет, не относится. Цветок в небе отрицается, образ такового- не отрицается

Т.е. с одной и той же т.з. (абс.) чувственное восприятие кувшина является достоверным и ложным. Так? Если не является ложным, то противоречишь своим словам. Если не является достоверным, то противоречишь цитате. Всё просто

В третий раз напоминаю тебе, что тема посвящена чувственному восприятию

Не по делу. Как пишет КИ: слив))

Не доказано.

Исходная цитата:
_ошибочное познание чувственными и прочими сознаниями не-самосущих объектов как самосущих_
Я: Значит есть-таки не-самосущие (без атмана) объекты чувственного, а?
Dron: Я об этом твержу примерно года два три. Образ атмана- пустой, несамосущий
Я: Т.е. ты считаешь, что в цитате речь идет об образе атмана - являющемся объекте чувственного восприятия? Если так, значит, ты считаешь, что чувственное восприятие являющегося объекта ошибочно? Т.е. ты считаешь, что ум, принявший образ атмана, и воспринявший этот образ, ошибается? В чем же его ошибка? В признании (приписывании, воображении) того, что этот образ самосущий? Или в том, что его объект способа восприятия-признавания не самосущий?

Второй возможный ответ я написал "на всякий случай"; он не вписывается в логическую цепь.

Dron: _Ошибка в том, что ум творит образ не имеющий референта_

А до этого у Dronа речь шла о том, что образ атмана- пустой, несамосущий (Dron), _ошибочно познаваемый чувственными и прочими сознаниями как самосущий_ (цитата).
А теперь: _Ошибка в том, что ум творит образ не имеющий референта_
Вот и разрыв логической цепи.

Блин, десять раз прочитал это но, боюсь, не понял, во что ввязываюсь. Подозреваю, что если отвечу, что согласен, то мгновенно буду сожжен огнеметом, по типу того что "а вот ты и признал, что чувстенное обладает свойствами концептуального".
Ладно. Согласен.

То, что называют "референтом", в матрике объектов называется "объектом способа восприятия-признавания". При ложном познании его обязательно нет, т.к. в этом случае задействуется ложный способ восприятия-признавания - восприятия-признавания увиденного в мираже как воды. При верном познании он обязательно есть, т.к. задействуется верный способ восприятия-признавания. Способ восприятия-признавания - это исключение иного (исключение всего, что не является водой при познании миража или действительной воды). Поэтому этот способ - концептуальное познание (определение - верное или нет). Согласившись, ты оставляешь свою т.з. и соглашаешься с моей т.з., что в чувственном восприятии, определяющем свой объект, задействуется концептуальное познание - способ восприятия-признавания (как при восприятии кувшина, так и при восприятии атмана).

----------


## Ильят

Нико

Мне удобнее вообще перейти на тиб. термины. Если всех устроит, буду рад.
В данной цитате и в моих ответах всё, что названо "эмпирическим" = tha snyad

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

Вы считаете, что абсолютная истина постигается посредством логического вывода?

Номинальная абс.истина (don dam bden pa btags pa) - да

----------


## Greedy

> Номинальная абс.истина (don dam bden pa btags pa) - да


Помимо номинальной есть ещё какая-то абсолютная истина?

----------


## Нико

> И каково оно?


В Среднем ламриме Чже Цонкапы написано. ))

----------


## Dron

> Dron
> 
> Я считаю, что собственные характеристики как раз относятся к этой области. А ложное их восприятие- нет, не относится. Цветок в небе отрицается, образ такового- не отрицается


Подтверждаю.




> Dron: Существует такое чувственное восприятие (кувшина, достоверное вообще - с отн. и абс. т.з.), ведь восприятие образа атмана ложным чувственным не противоречит ни одной из истин
> Я: Т.е. ложное чувственное, которое ложное потому, что воспринмает образ атмана, т.е. ложное с абс. т.з., является достоверным вообще? Хотя и ложное. Но вообще достоверное (в том числе и с абс. т.з.). Т.е. с одной и той же т.з. (абс.) является достоверным и ложным. Так?
> Dron: Достоверным в остальном. А в случае восприятия собственных характеристик- является ложным
> Я: При чем тут "в остальном", если речь идет именно об абс. истине? Или ты считаешь, что собственные характеристики (атман и т.д.) не относятся к области исследования с абс. т.з.? Или что к области исследования с абс. т.з. относится некое "остальное", отличное от собственных характеристик (атмана и т.д.)?


Собственные характеристики относятся именно к этой области, анализ устанавливает их недостоверность, из чего следует ложность чувственного не Будд.






> В третий раз напоминаю тебе, что тема посвящена чувственному восприятию
> 
> Не по делу. Как пишет КИ: слив))


) посмотри на название темы. С КИ я питаю надежду пообщаться, когда наступит час моего разбана, примерно в марте. 




> А до этого у Dronа речь шла о том, что образ атмана- пустой, несамосущий (Dron), _ошибочно познаваемый чувственными и прочими сознаниями как самосущий_ (цитата).


У Дрона?) Начнем с того, что у Чандры)






> что в чувственном восприятии, определяющем свой объект, задействуется концептуальное познание - способ восприятия-признавания (как при восприятии кувшина, так и при восприятии атмана).


Вот как это может быть, что в чувственном восприятии задействуется нечувственное?

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

Еще есть абсолютное, не являющееся [описываемым в] терминах (апарьяяпарамартха, rnam grangs ma yin pa'i don dam)
Например, то, что постигается святым в самахите.

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Собственные характеристики относятся именно к этой области, анализ устанавливает их недостоверность, из чего следует ложность чувственного не Будд.

Ложное, поскольку воспринимает (так или иначе) атмана, может быть достоверным с абс. т.з.?
1. Да
2. Нет
3. Не знаю

Вот как это может быть, что в чувственном восприятии задействуется нечувственное? 

Об этом писал еще Дхармакирти. Не зря его изучают в дацанах с самого начала.

----------


## Ильят

Еще один диспут (добавлен и на 6 стр.):

6. Автор: Чувственное восприятие; у него, воспринимающего образ кувшина, обязательно не существует основы явления, так как у него, воспринимающего образ атмана, обязательно не существует основы явления, и образ атмана является образом кувшина, так как ты согласен с этим
Н: Согласен
А: Чувственное восприятие; у него, воспринимающего образ кувшина, не обязательно не существует основы явления, так как у него, как у верного познания, воспринимающего образ кувшина, обязательно существует основа явления
Н: Аргумент не обоснован
А: Чувственное восприятие; у него, как у верного познания, воспринимающего образ кувшина, обязательно существует основа явления, так как этой основой явления является цвет и форма кувшина

----------


## Greedy

> Еще есть абсолютное, не являющееся [описываемым в] терминах (апарьяяпарамартха, rnam grangs ma yin pa'i don dam)
> Например, то, что постигается святым в самахите.


Как следует понимать номинальную абсолютную истину и абсолютную абсолютную истины в рамках деления на две истины? Они обе относятся к абсолютной истине или номинальная абсолютная истина относится к относительной истине?

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

Как следует понимать номинальную абсолютную истину и абсолютную абсолютную истины в рамках деления на две истины? Они обе относятся к абсолютной истине или номинальная абсолютная истина относится к относительной истине?

Они обе относятся к абсолютной истине и не относятся к истине относительной (kun rdzob bden pa). При этом номинальная абсолютная истина относится к номинальной (эмпирической) истине (tha snyad gyi bden pa), рассматриваемой как "поле общего (относительного и абсолютного) философского дискурса", к которой относится и относительная истина. 
Номинальная абсолютная истина и абсолютное, не являющееся [описываемым в] терминах, являются тождественными друг другу по своим обратно тождественным (rang ldog gcig pa), но отличными по сущности (ngo bo tha dad), это значит, что познание номинальной абсолютной истины является познанием абсолютной истины, но не является познанием абсолютного, не являющегося [описываемым в] терминах.
Абсолютная истина является общим рода (rigs spyi) по отношению к обоим - номинальной абсолютной истине и абсолютному, не являющемуся [описываемым в] терминах. А эти два, соответственно, являются частными (bye brag) по отношению к абсолютной истине.
Познание номинальной абсолютной истины является причиной постижения абсолютного, не являющегося [описываемым в] терминах

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Лекции Берзина:
1 лекция. 1:03:50
Говорит о том, что в неконцептуальном чувственном имеется "решительное", "уверенное" знание, знающее, что это - именно то, а не другое. Пример приводит - ребенок, не умеющий говорить, решительно знающий свою игрушку.
Этот пример с ребенком, "решительно" знающим грудь своей мамы, приводится Дхармакирти для иллюстрации концептуального познания, не соединенного со словами. "Решительное" знание, знающее, что это - именно то, а не другое - познание, исключающее иное. Т.е. концептуальное познание. А то, что всё это вместе - чисто чувственное и "концептуальное оформление" - в МП называется условно "неконцептуальным чувственным", идет вслед за миром. А если нужно разобраться, как это происходит - имеется теория Дхармакирти, которую специально изучают в дацанах с самого начала.

----------


## Dron

> Dron
> 
> Собственные характеристики относятся именно к этой области, анализ устанавливает их недостоверность, из чего следует ложность чувственного не Будд.
> 
> Ложное, поскольку воспринимает (так или иначе) атмана, может быть достоверным с абс. т.з.?
> 1. Да
> 2. Нет
> 3. Не знаю


Нет




> Вот как это может быть, что в чувственном восприятии задействуется нечувственное? 
> 
> Об этом писал еще Дхармакирти. Не зря его изучают в дацанах с самого начала.


О том что в чувственном восприятии задействуется нечувственное? Нет, не писал никогда.

----------


## Greedy

> это значит, что познание номинальной абсолютной истины является познанием абсолютной истины


Итак, из Ваших утверждений следует, что номинальная абсолютная истина познаётся посредством логического вывода.
И также Вы утверждаете, что познание номинальной [абсолютной] истины - это познание [фактической] абсолютной истины.

Следует ли из этого, что [фактическая] абсолютная истина познаётся посредством логического вывода?
Если такой вывод недопустим, тогда объясните принцип соответствия познания номинальной и познания фактической абсолютных истин.

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Нет

Не является достоверным хотя бы с одной т.з., стало быть, не является достоверным вообще, значит, противоречишь цитате: _непосредственное чувственное познание кувшина не опровергается и конечным "верным познанием". Из этого следует, что подобное познание является достоверным не только эмпирически, но и вообще_

О том что в чувственном восприятии задействуется нечувственное? Нет, не писал никогда

О том, что чувственное без концептуального определения не дает никакого знания и т.д. Что чувственным восприятием - верным познанием может быть только концептуально определенное восприятие. Я читал очень давно. Но, если угодно, посмотрю, поцитирую.

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

И также Вы утверждаете, что познание номинальной [абсолютной] истины - это познание [фактической] абсолютной истины.

Слово [фактической] я не писал.

Следует ли из этого, что [фактическая] абсолютная истина познаётся посредством логического вывода?

Из того, что я не писал, не следует. 
абсолютное, не являющееся [описываемым в] терминах, познается непосредственным йогическим восприятием

объясните принцип соответствия познания номинальной и познания фактической абсолютных истин

Если на примере, то так: на основании наличия дыма на дальней горе логически выводится наличие там огня. После прихода на место непосредственно воспринимается сам огонь.

----------


## Dron

> Dron
> 
> Нет
> 
> Не является достоверным хотя бы с одной т.з.,


Тут вынужден тебя поправить, извини. Смотри , что ты спрашивал:


> Ложное, поскольку воспринимает (так или иначе) атмана, может быть достоверным с абс. т.з.?


А потом что привешиваешь?



> Не является достоверным хотя бы с одной т.з.,








> О том что в чувственном восприятии задействуется нечувственное? Нет, не писал никогда
> 
> О том, что чувственное без концептуального определения не дает никакого знания и т.д. Что чувственным восприятием - верным познанием может быть только концептуально определенное восприятие.


Зафиксировали, или ты еще немного подумаешь?

----------


## Ильят

1 лекция Берзина
1:40:00
О неконцептуальном:
"Но это не просто зеркало, в котором также возникают образы. Это есть активная ментальная вхождение во что-то, то есть, участие ментальное. Это не есть пассивный акт отражения некого объекта. Это активное ментальное действие".

Сравниваем:
_При неконцептуальном познании ум входит ('jug pa) в объект пассивно – в силу явления (snang stobs kyis), а при концептуальном – активно, в силу признавания (zhen stobs kyis)_

далее:
"в понимании школы Гелуг есть вовне некий внешний объект конвенциональный, общепринятый условный объект, а не просто совокупность цветов и очертаний"

Все согласны?
Хотя основу явления кувшина и можно условно назвать "кувшином", но если разобраться, то помимо основы явления нет никакого другого внешнего объекта. А основа явления - это и есть совокупность цветов и очертаний (или атомов). Или я не правильно понимаю?

1:46
"В Гелуг вы столкнетесь с объяснением того, что ум наш создает ментальную голограмму условного объекта, общепринятого объекта, о котором мы говорили - кошка, собака или что-то еще, а затем возникает еще *ментальная голограмма, накладывающаяся на нее*, того, как ум наш воспринимает этот объект существующим, т.е. какой способ бытия он *приписывает* этому".

Обращаю внимание на слово "приписывает". Здесь речь идет о восприятии атмана. Обращаю внимание также на "ментальная голограмма атмана, накладывающаяся на ментальную голограмму общепринятого объекта" и смотрим далее:

1:55
"о том, где присутствуют эти дефинитивные характеристики или определяющие характеристики объекта - *в объекте где-то, имманентно ему присущие, или это ментальный конструкт, который налагается на ..."*

Тут предлагаются два варианта того, что накладывается на ментальную голограмму общепринятого объекта - либо определяющие характеристики (соб.признаки, атман) имеются в объекте, либо конструируются концептуально (не может же чувственное конструировать!). В объекте - исключено. Остается второй вариант. Чувственное неконцептуальное концептуально конструирует и приписывает?!

----------


## Ильят

Dron

А потом что привешиваешь

Я не привешиваю, а обобщаю. Если не согласен, можешь читать: "Если не является достоверным с абс. т.з, ..." 

Зафиксировали, или ты еще немного подумаешь? 

Ты насчет "концептуальности"? Так то, которое "внутреннее чувство" в ТПиЛпУПБ и является неконцептуальным, в МП является концептуальным (цитату приводил тут многократно - наизусть можно было выучить).

----------


## Dron

> 1 лекция Берзина
> 1:40:00
> О неконцептуальном:
> "Но это не просто зеркало, в котором также возникают образы. Это есть активная ментальная вхождение во что-то, то есть, участие ментальное. Это не есть пассивный акт отражения некого объекта. Это активное ментальное действие".
> 
> Сравниваем:
> _При неконцептуальном познании ум входит ('jug pa) в объект пассивно – в силу явления (snang stobs kyis), а при концептуальном – активно, в силу признавания (zhen stobs kyis)_


Тут мутная ситуация, не понятно про эти хождения, ничего пока не могу сказать.



> далее:
> "в понимании школы Гелуг есть вовне некий внешний объект конвенциональный, общепринятый условный объект, а не просто совокупность цветов и очертаний"
> 
> Все согласны?


Типа, да. Стол же есть?




> Хотя основу явления кувшина и можно условно назвать "кувшином", но если разобраться, то помимо основы явления нет никакого другого внешнего объекта. А основа явления - это и есть совокупность цветов и очертаний (или атомов). Или я не правильно понимаю?


Вроде правильно.




> 1:46
> "В Гелуг вы столкнетесь с объяснением того, что ум наш создает ментальную голограмму условного объекта, общепринятого объекта, о котором мы говорили - кошка, собака или что-то еще, а затем возникает еще *ментальная голограмма, накладывающаяся на нее*, того, как ум наш воспринимает этот объект существующим, т.е. какой способ бытия он *приписывает* этому".
> 
> Обращаю внимание на слово "приписывает". Здесь речь идет о восприятии атмана. Обращаю внимание также на "ментальная голограмма атмана, накладывающаяся на ментальную голограмму общепринятого объекта" и смотрим далее:


Ок, смотрим:



> 1:55
> "о том, где присутствуют эти дефинитивные характеристики или определяющие характеристики объекта - *в объекте где-то, имманентно ему присущие, или это ментальный конструкт, который налагается на ..."*
> 
> Тут предлагаются два варианта того, что накладывается на ментальную голограмму общепринятого объекта - либо определяющие характеристики (соб.признаки, атман) имеются в объекте


Они имеются в голограмме, созданной чувственным не будд в силу загрязненной кармы.

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Стол же есть?

Стол как основа явления разве не просто совокупность цветов и очертаний (атомов)?
Если основа явления стола является самим столом, как он воспринимается обывателями - конвенциональный, общепринятый объект, - то это и есть признание атмана стола. Многократно же говорится и пишется, что основа явления стола может лишь условно называться столом, но не является столом.

Они имеются в голограмме, созданной чувственным не будд в силу загрязненной кармы

Напиши уж как в лекции: "...в голограмме, *сконструированной* чувственным..." и добавь: и *приписывается* чувственным ментальной голограмме общепринятого объекта. Торжество прасангики! )))) Осталось лишь добавить про чувственное выводное знание! Не удивлюсь, если дальше в лекциях постижение непостоянства звука на основе аргумента его произведенности тоже окажется чувственным. А что? Тоже ментальные голограммы, отсечение приписанного - ментальных конструктов...

----------


## Dron

> Dron
> 
> Стол же есть?
> 
> Стол как основа явления разве не просто совокупность цветов и очертаний (атомов)?


Стол - не основа явления.



> Они имеются в голограмме, созданной чувственным не будд в силу загрязненной кармы
> 
> Напиши уж как в лекции: "...в голограмме, *сконструированной* чувственным..." и добавь: и [B]приписывается


Зачем такое добавлять? Разве такое было в лекциях?

----------


## Ильят

1 лекция Берзина
1:24:00
О том, что ментальная голограмма общепринятого объекта и ментальная голограмма составляющих этого объекта - цветов и форм (атомов) воспринимаются непосредственно чувственно. А также о разногласиях между традициями внутри Гелуг о том, явлены ли эти ментальные голограммы в "одном пакете" (как одна ментальная голограмма) или как разные ментальные голограммы.

Однако еще Кедруб Чже, а вслед за ним и другие авторы МП, указывали, что, если исследовать, то общепринятый объект не воспринимается чувственно:

"_Если настоящим непосредственным является объект, то какой же именно непосредственный объект видят при восприятии кувшина? Единственное, что тогда видят, так это составляющие (nyer len) кувшина - цвет и форму, или его части (cha) - горлышко, ножку и прочее, а не сам кувшин. Поскольку и кувшин, и каждая из частей, и их совокупность являются отдельными предметами мысли (дхармами), то каждый из этих предметов имеет свои собственные сущность, признак и бытие, несводимые к другим. И в качестве особой дхармы кувшин определяется как "обладатель частей" (cha can) и "общее совокупное" по отношению к этим частям и составляющим ("общее совокупное" (tshogs spyi) - большое материальное, образованное путем соединения множества своих частей. "Общее" (spyi) - дхарма, следующая за множеством своих проясняющих (gsal ba). Обычно считают, что общее не дано эмпирически, но оно проясняется благодаря его видам (bye brag). Например, нет "кувшина" вообще, но есть конкретные кувшины - глиняные. "Общее совокупное" относится к категории "общего" условно, поскольку части кувшина "проясняют" кувшин, делая его воспринимаемым, но не являются видами кувшина). Поэтому кувшин не может быть признан тождественным этим составляющим, частям или их совокупностям. В таком случае, если непосредственно видят только эти составляющие или части, то это совсем не означает, что видят непосредственно и сам кувшин.
"Обладатель частей", по распространенному среди буддийских философов мнению, не воспринимается отдельно от своих частей. Человеческое тело не воспринимается отдельно от его частей - рук, ног, головы и туловища. Если кувшин не воспринимается отдельно от своих частей, а в восприятии являются непосредственно только части, то кувшин окажется фикцией, подобной рогам, в качестве которых воспринимаются длинные ослиные уши: хотя воспринимают фактически лишь уши, но думают, что видят рога; аналогично, хотя видят только части, но полагают, что воспринимают кувшин. И подобно тому, как к таким ослиным рогам будет неправомерным относить характеристики размера, остроты, цвета, точно так же неприемлемым будет относить к кувшину характеристику непосредственности и называть его непосредственным объектом познания. Кедруб Чже сжато формулирует изложенное следующим образом: "Нельзя называть непосредственным кувшин, поскольку при исследовательском поиске он не обнаруживается, а ослиные рога, например, не называют острыми" [Кедруб Чже, 2, л. 258А]_"

"_А также, указывает Чжамьян Шепа, "когда глаз видит цвет и форму кувшина, то видит не весь кувшин, а только какую-то одну сторону. Это относится и к другим аятанам - звуку, запаху, вкусу и осязаемому" [Чжамьян Шепа, 3, л. 29Б]. В ситуации зрительного восприятия кувшина видят только часть его составляющих - то, что обращено к глазам, - но не воспринимают другие части, а также те составляющие (аятаны), которые обнаруживаются иными органами чувств - осязанием и так далее. Поскольку же кувшин полагают неотделимым от его частей, а его восприятие - от их восприятия, то подобное восприятие только части его составляющих нельзя признать восприятием кувшина. И так как кувшин не воспринимается, то неприемлемо считать его непосредственным объектом восприятия_".

А без такого исследования:

"_Познание же в качестве "обладателя объекта" можно называть непосредственным условно - по имени его причины, поскольку познание возникает благодаря непосредственно являющемуся объекту [Кедруб Чже, 2, л.31]. 
Данная идея соответствует принимаемому в мирской системе познания ("При неисследованности в мире говорят: "Для меня кувшин - воспринимаемое непосредственно" [Там же, л.29А]). На этом основании прасангики могут утверждать, что эта идея относится к категории "признаваемого другими". Однако при включении в собственную систему прасангики она получает существенную поправку: все это полагается существующим условно в качестве признаваемого в связи и по отношению и в рамках двойственного ума_."

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Ильят;520280]


> 1 лекция Берзина
> 1:24:00
> О том, что ментальная голограмма общепринятого объекта и ментальная голограмма составляющих этого объекта - цветов и форм (атомов) воспринимаются непосредственно чувственно. А также о разногласиях между традициями внутри Гелуг о том, явлены ли эти ментальные голограммы в "одном пакете" (как одна ментальная голограмма) или как разные ментальные голограммы.
> 
> Однако еще Кедруб Чже, а вслед за ним и другие авторы МП, указывали, что, если исследовать, то общепринятый объект не воспринимается чувственно:


Если исследовать, то вообще ничто не воспринимается. И восприятия нет.

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Стол - не основа явления

А что такое внешний (мы говорим про лекцию Берзина, где говорится о внешнем объекте, если ты забыл) стол, если не основа явления?

Зачем такое добавлять? Разве такое было в лекциях? 

1:55
"о том, где присутствуют эти дефинитивные характеристики или определяющие характеристики объекта - в объекте где-то, имманентно ему присущие, или это ментальный *конструкт*, который налагается на ..."

1:46
"а затем возникает еще ментальная голограмма, накладывающаяся на нее, того, как ум наш воспринимает этот объект существующим, т.е. какой способ бытия он *приписывает* этому"

Что у тебя с памятью?

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Если исследовать, то вообще ничто не воспринимается. И восприятия нет

Согласен. Однако в лекции сказано о *наличии* непосредственного чувственного восприятия ментальной голограммы общепринятого объекта, а в приведенных цитатах об *отсутствии* непосредственного восприятия общепринятого объекта.
Если не исследовать, то кто будет спорить с миром? А если исследовать, то уж логично.

----------


## Dron

> Dron
> 
>  Однако в лекции сказано о *наличии* непосредственного чувственного восприятия ментальной голограммы общепринятого объекта, а в приведенных цитатах об *отсутствии* непосредственного восприятия общепринятого объекта.


Иными словами, стол невидим?

----------


## Dron

> Dron
> 
> 
> О том, что чувственное без концептуального определения не дает никакого знания и т.д.


Тогда концептуальное определение делается на базе непонятно чего. И тогда нет основания считать любое вообще определение, сделанное на основании чувственного, необоснованным.

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Иными словами, стол невидим?

Ну это же основы МП: как общепринятый объект - нет. Общепринятый объект - концепт, "проецируемый" вовне, в результате становящийся признаваемым и воспринимаемым объектом - "самим столом". А снаружи - только основа явления, которую лишь условно можно назвать "столом", которую видят (поэтому лишь условно можно сказать, что видят стол), но которая даже условно не является столом - общепринятым объектом. А признание того, что стол как общепринятый объект (как он дан концептуально - как обобщение, целостность, независимость), а не как основа явления, существует вовне - это и есть признание истинности наличия (атмана) стола.

Тогда концептуальное определение делается на базе непонятно чего. И тогда нет основания считать любое вообще определение, сделанное на основании чувственного, необоснованным

Если я правильно тебя понимаю, то это параллельно обсуждалось с Greedy. Если основа явления ("непонятно что") способна выполнять функции того, что на ее основании определено (имеет собственный признак), то определение верное (т.е. определение соответствует основе явления - главному предмету рассмотрения - признак необманывающегося познания, и, соответственно, отсутствует верное познание, способное опровергнуть это познание-определение в отношении признака\функций основы явления - признак достоверного познания). Иначе - не верное (определение не обосновано).

----------


## Ильят

О лекциях Берзина:

Думаю, никто не станет спорить с общепризнанным в МП утверждением, что имеющее место [в качестве] основы охватывается тем, что является лишь концептуальной признаваемостью и это является критерием (tshad) *относительного*? Кончег Чжигме Ванпо, "Драгоценное ожерелье учений философских школ" (о Прасангике): gzhi grub tshad la rtog pas btags tsam gyis khyab pa khas len pa

_Признак имеющего место [в качестве] основы (обоснованного) (gzhi grub) существует, так как им является обоснованность верным познанием (наличие в силу доказанности верным познанием) (tsad mas grub pa)
Существующее, предмет познания, имеющее место [в качестве] основы, дхарма тождественны по смыслу_

А: Неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие - верное познание; стол, воспринимаемый им, является лишь концептуальной признаваемостью, так как стол, воспринимаемый им, является имеющим место [в качестве] основы 
 Охватывание существует, так как если нечто является имеющим место [в качестве] основы, оно охватывается тем, что является лишь концептуальной признаваемостью, так как в "Драгоценном ожерелье учений философских школ" сказано: "имеющее место [в качестве] основы охватывается тем, что является лишь концептуальной признаваемостью".
 Аргумент обоснован, так как в "Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев" сказано: "Признак имеющего место [в качестве] основы (обоснованного) существует, так как им является обоснованность верным познанием (наличие в силу доказанности верным познанием)
Н: Согласен
Неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие - верное познание; оно является концептуальным, так как стол, воспринимаемый им, является лишь концептуальной признаваемостью
Согласие невозможно, так как является неконцептуальным.

Н: Неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие, воспринимающее стол, не является верным познанием
А: Неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие, воспринимающее стол, не является отсекающим полностью всё, что не является столом, так как не является верным познанием стола
Согласие невозможно, так как в лекции сказано: "в неконцептуальном чувственном имеется "решительное", "уверенное" знание, знающее, что это - именно то, а не другое"

----------


## Ильят

Думаю, Берзин излагает восприятие, как оно признается миром (без какого-либо исследования - эмпирического или абс.):

"_Познание же в качестве "обладателя объекта" можно называть непосредственным условно - по имени его причины, поскольку познание возникает благодаря непосредственно являющемуся объекту [Кедруб Чже, 2, л.31]. 
Данная идея соответствует принимаемому в мирской системе познания ("При неисследованности в мире говорят: "Для меня кувшин - воспринимаемое непосредственно" [Там же, л.29А]). На этом основании прасангики могут утверждать, что эта идея относится к категории "признаваемого другими". Однако при включении в собственную систему прасангики она получает существенную поправку: все это полагается существующим условно в качестве признаваемого в связи и по отношению и в рамках двойственного ума_."

Поэтому в его словах можно найти такие противоречия эмпирическому исследованию (предыдущее сообщение с диспутом). Может быть в след. лекциях он будет объяснять, исследуя. То, что в этом треде пишу я (например, последнее сообщение на 12 стр.) - т.з. эмпирического исследования, которая не противоречит абс. исследованию, а с учетом условных называний, применяемых по соответствующим правилам (основы явления стола - "столом". Чисто чувственного с концептуальным определением - "неконцептуальным верным познанием" и т.д.), не противоречит и мирскому.

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Остается главный вопрос треда, обозначенный в диспутах на стр. 6. Пока нет ответов.

----------


## Lungrig

Ильят, вопросы:
1) У сансарных 2 вида познания: посредством чувственных воспринимающих способностей и посредством умозаключения. У Архатов добавляется непосредственное йогическое восприятие пустотности. Это йогическое восприятие наличествует только в процессе медитационной сессии?
2) В познании Будды также наличествуют все 3 типа познания(посредством чувственных воспринимающих способностей, умозаключением и непосредственным йогическим)?

----------


## Ильят

Lungrig

У сансарных 2 вида познания: непосредственное и посредством умозаключения. Непосредственное: 2: чувственное и умственное. Умственное: 2: "обычное" и йогическое (с т.з. МП бывает и у сансарных). У святых (не обязательно архатов) добавляется непосредственное йогическое восприятие пустотности. Это йогическое восприятие наличествует только в процессе медитационной сессии.

sa lam: "_Хотя два – мудрость погружения и послеобретаемая на пути обучения – и несовместимы, но на ступени Будды признаются тождественными по сущности_"

2) В познании Будды также наличествуют все 3 типа познания(посредством чувственных воспринимающих способностей, умозаключением и непосредственным йогическим)?

Про Будду сложный вопрос. Есть те (в т.ч. современные виджнянавадины), которые говорят, что у Будды есть концептуальное познание - только верное. Но, насколь я знаю, в МП считается, что у Будды нет концептуального познания, в т.ч. умозаключений. По поводу чувственного тоже сложно - с нашей т.з. (обывателей) глаза у него есть? Да. Видят? Да. Увиденное осознается? Да. Значит, есть чувственное. А с другой стороны - нет чувственного. Есть только всеведение. Но благодаря всеведению познается чувственное (обывателей через копии - непрямо).

----------


## Lungrig

1) путаница у меня возникает всегда в таком моменте: 2 вида познания - непосредственное и посредством умозаключения. любое непосредственное восприятие всегда неконцептуально - т.к. постигает объект напрямую, не через общий образ. а концептуальное познание всегда постигает объект через общий образ(или словесный образ). соответственно, непосредственное познание - это всегда чувственное, а умозаключение - всегда умственное(т.к. умственное всегда познает только общий образ - если это не так, какой пример можно привести(не считая прямого йогического познания пустотности)?). 
тогда как может быть "обычное" *непосредственное умственное* познание? ведь объект умственного восприятия сансарных *всегда*(не считая прямого йогического восприятия пустотности) - общий образ. а это значит, что умственное познание концептуально. а концептуальное не может быть непосредственным.

2) Всеведение Будды - что за птица? в смысле что за акт ума? непосредственное йогическое? или что-то отдельное, не описываемое в лориге?

3) и еще. восприятие(у святых) чистых земель с обитателями - соков и сосудов - и себя в образе идама - что за акт ума?

----------


## Ильят

Lungrig

йогическое восприятие пустотности - неконцептуально (в самахите). Но есть еще "подобие самахиты" (rjes mthun gyi mnyam gzhag) - как я понимаю, переходный этап к самахите, который обязательно есть перед первым погружением в самахиту (у еще не-святого), и, думаю, есть и перед каждым последующим до 7 бхуми, когда уже нет явленности (spros pa), воспринимается само абсолютное (а не концепт), но еще нет полной непосредственности в восприятии самого абсолютного. 

Слово "непосредственное" не означает того, что некий внешний предмет воспринимается непосредственно - так считали только вайбхашики. Все остальные школы считают, что "непосредственно" означает непосредственное восприятие образа (rnam pa) - являющегося объекта (snang yul) - того, что постигается. А опосредованное - постижение постигаемого посредством аргумента (например, произведенность звука), на основании которого уже возникает концептуальный образ (sel ba'i rnam pa, dgag pa'i rnam pa) (представление, общий смысл) - являющийся объект - того, что постигается (непостоянство звука). При этом у Дигнаги-Дхармакирти непосредственное (воспринимающее образ) всегда неконцептуально, в т.ч. и умственное, хотя оно считается неким переходным звеном, соединяющим чисто чувственное с концептуальным. А у прасангиков умственное воспринимает образ, входя в него исключающе, стало быть, концептуальное (см. ранее приведенную цитату). Поэтому непосредственное - не всегда чувственное, а умозаключение - всегда умственное.

Всеведение - думаю, можно назвать особым йогическим, т.к. Будда всегда погружен в "неконцептуальное безошибочное знание, возникшее в силу свыкания с самадхи слитых воедино успокоенности и проникновения" - признак йогического, но объект-условием (dmigs rkyen) (или хозяин-условием (преобладающим условием) - bdag rkyen) всеведения является собрание заслуг, накопленное за три асанкхья кальп, а не "самадхи слитых воедино успокоенности и проникновения", которое является объект-условием (или хозяин-условием (преобладающим условием)) йогического.

Где-то читал, что восприятие себя в образе идама на этапе зарождения - опосредованное (на основе пустотности и бодхичитты), а на этапе завершения - непосредственное.

----------


## Ильят

У меня нет знакомых в Москве. Может, у тех, кто просматривает тему, найдутся?

----------


## Greedy

Выскажу текущей видение данной темы.

Проблема отрицания чувственного восприятия вместе с образом атмана (самобытия воспринимаемого, самостоятельных характеристик) - это проблема расширения отрицаемого.

Можно задать следующий вопрос: На каком основании "огонь" считается условно существующим, а "самостоятельные характеристики" не существуют даже условно?
Согласно критериям условного существования следует:
"Огонь":
- признаётся обыденным сознанием;
- не опровергается как известная вещь обыденным достоверным познанием других;
- не опровергается логикой, отвечающей на вопрос: "Есть самобытие или нет?".

"Самостоятельные характеристики":
- признаются обыденным сознанием;
- не опровергаются как известная вещь обыденным достоверным познанием других;
- опровергаются логикой, отвечающей на вопрос "Есть самобытие или нет?"

Если внимательно сравнить "огонь" и "самостоятельные характеристики", то мы увидим, что сопоставимыми будут "огонь" и [просто] "характеристики", без утверждения их самостоятельности.
[Просто] "характеристики" логикой не опровергаются. Объектом опровержения является представление об из "самостоятельности".

И на этом познании ложности представления о "самостоятельности" явлений строится весь Путь.
Чувственное восприятие при этом никуда не девается, и объекты чувственного восприятия остаются. Но с развитием убеждённости в их "несамостоятельности", прекращается восприятие их как "обособленных явлений". Всё напрямую (а не через размышление) воспринимается как возникающие из причин и условий.

Реализация нерождаемости явлений (прекращение выделения явлений, как абсолютно возникающих и абсолютно исчезающих,) в потоке восприятия - это нирвана.
При этом само восприятие (поток восприятия) не отрицается. Более того, утверждается, что он является истинной природой, дхарматой.
Всеведение, таким образом, - это полное и окончательное привыкание к дхармате - прямое восприятие всех причин и условий всех условно возникающих явлений.

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

В Ламриме имеется ошибка, которая переходит от одного ума к другому )
Здесь:

_ —[Мы] считаем условно существующим то, что
признано обыденным сознанием, не опровергается как
известная вещь обыденным достоверным познанием
других_

Здесь не "других", а "другим", т.е. другим обыденным достоверным познанием
Далее написано правильно:

_Опровержение другим обыденным достоверным
познанием состоит в следующем:_

А далее неверно дописано дополнение в квадратных скобках (т.е. оно лишнее):

_Например, когда веревку представляют как змею,
а мираж—как воду, то, хотя [змея и вода] восприни-
маются умом, не исследующим бытия как оно есть,—
эти восприятия опровергаются обыденным досто-
верным познанием [других людей], поэтому не суще-
ствуют даже условно._

Точнее так:
- признаётся обыденным сознанием;
- не опровергается как известная вещь другим обыденным достоверным познанием;
- не обнаруживается логикой, отвечающей на вопрос: "Есть самобытие или нет?".

"Самостоятельные характеристики":
- признаются обыденным сознанием;
- не обнаруживаются как известная вещь другим обыденным достоверным познанием;
- опровергаются логикой, отвечающей на вопрос "Есть самобытие или нет?"

Но у огня действительно имеются собственные хар-ки (жар, сжигание) и общие (действительное, причина, существующее). Объектом опровержения является представление об их (и общепринятых объектов, и соб., и общих хар-к и чего бы то ни было еще) наличии "во вне", вне концептуальной признаваемости. Т.е. все эти хар-ки концептуально приписываются признаваемому объекту (zhen yul).
Ламрим:
_это принятие данных вещей
как не обусловленных рассудком: существующих
объективно, самостоятельно. Объект такого умозре-
ния—самостоятельное существование вещей—сле-
дует в качестве соглашения определить как «са-
мость» или «самобытие».._

Соб. хар-ки, которые отрицаются, - это тот особый объект неконцептуального восприятия, который признается, например, виджнянавадинами (их следует отличать от соб. хар-ки огня - жара и сжигания), и якобы существует "во вне", а не приписывается признаваемому объекту.

С остальным более-менее соглашусь )

----------


## Greedy

> Здесь не "других", а "другим", т.е. другим обыденным достоверным познанием


Обыденное достоверное познание (кого?) других.
Другим (не этим) обыденным достоверным познанием.

Возможно, ошибка есть в переводе, где использован не тот падеж и не то число, но существенной смысловой разницы я не вижу.




> А далее неверно дописано дополнение в квадратных скобках (т.е. оно лишнее):


Хотя, если заменить "других" на "другим", то данную трактовку можно расширить не только на достоверное познание других людей, но и на моё собственное достоверное познание, сделанное в другой момент, - другое достоверное познание.

Сути это не меняет. Просто более точно определяется другое достоверное сознание - это может быть не только достоверным других людей.




> "Самостоятельные характеристики":
> - признаются обыденным сознанием;
> - не обнаруживаются как известная вещь другим обыденным достоверным познанием;
> - опровергаются логикой, отвечающей на вопрос "Есть самобытие или нет?]


"Самостоятельные характеристики" именно обнаруживаются как известная вещь другим обыденным достоверным познанием.

Если бы это было не так, то для опровержения "самобытия" логика, исследующая реальность, была бы не нужна. Достаточно было бы провести анализ на уровне обыденного достоверного познания и определить, что "самобытие" не обнаруживается, поэтому его нет.

"Самобытие", не существующее даже условно, обыденным сознанием не опровергается.
Если, всё-таки, "самобытие" не обнаруживается как известная вещь другим обыденным достоверным познанием, то приведите пример обыденного достоверного познания, которое опровергает представление о "самобытие", например, стола.

----------


## Нико

Может быть, это поможет.

Виды _осознавания_ (blo):

1) _Познающее сознание (или достоверное познание)_ (rtogs pa'i blo) 

-- _непосредственное достоверное познание_ (mngon sum gyi tshad ma) 

а. непосредственное чувственное достоверное познание (dbang po mngon sum gyi tshad ma) 
б. _непосредственное ментальное достоверное познание_ (yid kyi mngon sum gyi tshad ma)
в. непосредственное йогическое достоверное познание (rnal 'byor mngon sum gyi tshad ma)

-- _умозаключающее достоверное познание_ (rjes dpag gi tshad ma)

а._ умозаключение в силу факта_ (dngos stobs rjes dpag)
б. _умозаключение посредством общеизвестного_ (grags pa'i rjes dpag)
в._ умозаключение посредством примера_ (dpe nyer 'jal gyi rjes dpag)
г. _умозаключение посредством писания_ (lung gi rjes dpag) 

2. _Непознающее сознание (или недостоверное сознание)_ (ma rtogs pa'i blo) 

-- _верное предположение_ (yid dpyod) 
-- _сомнение_ (the tshom):

а._ сомнение, склоняющееся к факту_ (don gyur gyi the tshom)
б. _равностное сомнение_ (cha mnyam pa'i the tshom) 
в. _сомнение, не склоняющееся к факту_ (don mi gyur gyi the tshom) 

-- _ложное сознание_  (log shes)
-- являющееся, но не удостоверенное (snang la ma nges)

Примечания:

Подчёркнутое означает, что есть неконцептуальные сознания этого вида.
Курсив означает, что есть концептуальные сознания этого вида.

Процесс, ведущий к непосредственному неконцептуальному постижению пустоты: 

ложное сознание -- сомнение, не склоняющееся к факту -- равностное сомнение -- сомнение, склоняющееся к факту -- верное предположение -- умозаключение в силу факта -- непосредственное ментальное достоверное познание -- непосредственное йогическое достоверное познание.

Из Jeffrey Hopkins, Meditation on Emptiness

----------

Lungrig (09.11.2012)

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

Просто более точно определяется другое достоверное сознание - это может быть не только достоверным других людей

Да

"Самостоятельные характеристики" именно обнаруживаются как известная вещь другим обыденным достоверным познанием.

Если бы это было не так, то для опровержения "самобытия" логика, исследующая реальность, была бы не нужна. Достаточно было бы провести анализ на уровне обыденного достоверного познания и определить, что "самобытие" не обнаруживается, поэтому его нет

Если бы это было так, то логика, исследующая реальность, опровергала бы обыденное достоверное познание, познающее "самобытие". Анализ на уровне обыденного достоверного познания не направлен на поиск "самобытия" и никак этого "самобытия" не касается, поэтому не обнаруживает его. Кроме того, у вас противоречие: с одной стороны, "самобытие" *обнаруживается* обыденным достоверным познанием (т.е. устанавливается им), а с другой стороны, достаточно было бы провести анализ на уровне обыденного достоверного познания и определить, что "самобытие" *не обнаруживается*.
Самобытие обнаруживается и устанавливается *просто обыденным познанием, без достоверности*.

"Самобытие", не существующее даже условно, *обыденным сознанием* не опровергается

Да

Если, всё-таки, "самобытие" не обнаруживается как известная вещь другим обыденным достоверным познанием, то приведите пример обыденного достоверного познания, которое опровергает представление о "самобытие", например, стола.
=
Если, всё-таки, цветоформа не обнаруживается сознанием уха, то приведите пример сознания уха, которое опровергает представление о цветоформе, например, стола

----------


## Ильят

Нико

ложное сознание (log shes) - двух видов: концептуальное и неконц.

Ло риг: _Признак ложного познания (log shes): Ведание, ошибающееся в собственном признаваемом объекте способа восприятия-признавания (rang gi `dzin stangs kyi zhen yul la `khrul ba`I rig pa). Подразделяется на два: неконцептуальное ложное познание (rtog med du gyur pa`I log shes) и концептуальное ложное познание (rtog par gyur pa`I log shes)_

----------


## Нико

> Нико
> 
> ложное сознание (log shes) - двух видов: концептуальное и неконц.
> 
> Ло риг: _Признак ложного познания (log shes): Ведание, ошибающееся в собственном признаваемом объекте способа восприятия-признавания (rang gi `dzin stangs kyi zhen yul la `khrul ba`I rig pa). Подразделяется на два: неконцептуальное ложное познание (rtog med du gyur pa`I log shes) и концептуальное ложное познание (rtog par gyur pa`I log shes)_


Это Вы к Хопкинсу и Джамьян Шепе ))

----------


## Ильят

Нико
))
Приведенная цитата из: 
Кунчен Жамьян Шадба, ЗОЛОТОЕ ОЖЕРЕЛЬЕ ПРЕКРАСНЫХ УЧЕНИЙ, ПРОЯСНЯЮЩИХ НЕКОТОРЫЕ НАСТАВЛЕНИЯ [ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО] УМА И ВЕДАНИЯ
blo rig gi rnam bzhag nyung gsal legs bshad gser gyi phreng mdzes zhes bya ba bzhugs so

----------


## Нико

> Нико
> ))
> Приведенная цитата из: 
> Кунчен Жамьян Шадба, ЗОЛОТОЕ ОЖЕРЕЛЬЕ ПРЕКРАСНЫХ УЧЕНИЙ, ПРОЯСНЯЮЩИХ НЕКОТОРЫЕ НАСТАВЛЕНИЯ [ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО] УМА И ВЕДАНИЯ
> blo rig gi rnam bzhag nyung gsal legs bshad gser gyi phreng mdzes zhes bya ba bzhugs so


Я только не понимаю, как приведённое мной противоречит приведённому Вами. Вчитайтесь.

----------


## Ильят

Когда-то составил сборку из различных источников по этой теме, дополнив ее своими измышлениями, для собственного использования. Попросили выложить в и-нет. Пользуясь случаем, даю ссылки. Может быть, пригодится кому-нибудь еще. 

ОСВОЕНИЕ ПУСТОТЫ (Практика випашьяны, lhag mthong) в традиции Гелуг. В двух частях. 

пустота я.doc (365KB) 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/0j8nha 

пустота дхарм.doc (384KB) 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/nl6e0u

----------

Lungrig (09.11.2012)

----------


## Ильят

Нико

-- ложное сознание 

Примечания:

Подчёркнутое означает, что есть неконцептуальные сознания этого вида.
Курсив означает, что есть концептуальные сознания этого вида.

ложное сознание (log shes) - двух видов: концептуальное и неконц.

Это Вы к Хопкинсу и Джамьян Шепе ))

Кунчен Жамьян Шадба, ЗОЛОТОЕ ОЖЕРЕЛЬЕ ПРЕКРАСНЫХ УЧЕНИЙ, ПРОЯСНЯЮЩИХ НЕКОТОРЫЕ НАСТАВЛЕНИЯ [ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО] УМА И ВЕДАНИЯ

_Признак ложного познания (log shes): Ведание, ошибающееся в собственном признаваемом объекте способа восприятия-признавания (rang gi `dzin stangs kyi zhen yul la `khrul ba`I rig pa). Подразделяется на два: неконцептуальное ложное познание (rtog med du gyur pa`I log shes) и концептуальное ложное познание (rtog par gyur pa`I log shes)_

----------


## Нико

> Нико
> 
> -- ложное сознание 
> 
> Примечания:
> 
> Подчёркнутое означает, что есть неконцептуальные сознания этого вида.
> Курсив означает, что есть концептуальные сознания этого вида.
> 
> ...


И? PS. Я Ваши личные измышления не очень хочу читать. Только правильно сделанные выводы из источников. )

----------


## Ильят

Хорошо  :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> Самобытие обнаруживается и устанавливается *просто обыденным познанием, без достоверности*.


В целом, я согласен с таким уточнением.

Моё основное возражение было по существу того, что самобытие опровергается только логическим исследованием на факт наличия самобытия.
Поэтому, если мы из определения достоверного познания уберём пункт о таком исследовании, то самобытие будет неопровергаемо таким "достоверным" (не исследующим факт наличия самобытия) познанием.




> Если, всё-таки, цветоформа не обнаруживается сознанием уха, то приведите пример сознания уха, которое опровергает представление о цветоформе, например, стола


Пример некорректен.
В какой момент в восприятии возникает идея самобытия воспринимаемого?
Если предположим, что идея самобытия воспринимаемого присовокупляется к воспринятому органами чувств, то чистое восприятие органами чувств воспринимает реальность, лишённую самобытия. А это противоречит тому, что клеша неведение - идея о самобытии - это первое звено зависимого возникновения, а опора восприятия - пятое. Т.е. органы чувств, будучи сами созданными идеей о самобытии, воспринимают мир с уже внедрённой в воспринимаемое этой идеей.

----------


## Lungrig

> ложное сознание -- сомнение, не склоняющееся к факту -- равностное сомнение -- сомнение, склоняющееся к факту -- верное предположение -- умозаключение в силу факта -- непосредственное ментальное достоверное познание -- непосредственное йогическое достоверное познание.


непосредственное ментальное достоверное познание - концептуальный или неконцептуальный акт познания?

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

Т.е. органы чувств, будучи сами созданными идеей о самобытии, воспринимают мир с уже внедрённой в воспринимаемое этой идеей

Вы согласны, что пять физических органов чувств воспринимают мир (свои объекты) вместе с самобытием? Тогда самобытие имеется во внешней данности и не является идеей. Тогда его восприятие является верным познанием:

Мадхъямакаватара:
127) _Если скандхи – Я, ...
Я будет субстанцией. И поскольку взгляд на ту [совокупность разрушимого]
будет входящим в субстанцию, то не будет ложным_.

А его отрицание будет лишено смысла и недостоверно.

В какой момент в восприятии возникает идея самобытия воспринимаемого?

При концептуальном определении воспринятого (когда признаваемый объект, zhen yul, мысленно "переносится" на объект способа восприятия-признавания, 'dzin stangs kyi yul, - основу явления, snang gzhi).

А это противоречит тому, что клеша неведение - идея о самобытии - это первое звено зависимого возникновения, а опора восприятия - пятое. Т.е. органы чувств, будучи сами созданными идеей о самобытии, воспринимают мир с уже внедрённой в воспринимаемое этой идеей

В чем противоречие? Т.е. на каком основании "органы чувств, будучи сами созданными идеей о самобытии, воспринимают мир с уже внедрённой в воспринимаемое этой идеей"?

"Идея" - это концепт? Если так, то как же физические органы чувств воспринимают концепты?

----------


## Кунсанг

Меня такой вопрос интересует - есть ли что-либо истинно достоверно существующее вовне нас? И также и нас включая. Был один интересный диспут Миларепы и ученых геше. И Миларепа опровергал их взгляды демонстрируя сиддхи. Материя проницаема навроде того спрашивал Миларепа и в ответ на нет проходил сквозь стену и т.д. Согласно Миларепе даже достоверно существующего нет. Но условно вроде есть с опорой на кармическое восприятие жс.

----------


## Ильят

Кунсанг

Чтобы ответить, нужно знать, что имеется в виду под "истинно достоверно существующее" (доказанное эмпирическим или конечным верным познанием или имеющее место истинно)? Под "вовне" и под "нас"?

----------


## Кунсанг

Ну например, я думаю что эта стена существует истинно и достоверно. Я ее ощущаю. Если же Миларепа пройдет через нее, то получается что ее существование не так уж и достоверно.

----------


## Нико

> непосредственное ментальное достоверное познание - концептуальный или неконцептуальный акт познания?


Концептуальный, ИМХО

----------


## Нико

> Ну например, я думаю что эта стена существует истинно и достоверно. Я ее ощущаю. Если же Миларепа пройдет через нее, то получается что ее существование не так уж и достоверно.


Тут фишка такая: в МП отрицается самобытие и наличие собственных признаков даже на условном, относительном уровне, но при этом не отрицается существование внешних объектов. Как они существуют, эти внешние объекты? Как мысленные обозначения, и взаимозависимость, сказано. Но не только как названия, а как названия, тесно связанные с их основой. Т.е. способные функционировать.... В одном устном комментарии я слышала, что в МП грань между существованием и несуществованием очень зыбкая... А в Сакья, например, номинальное существование вещей вообще не признаётся. 
Но Чандракирти говорил, что прасангики не опровергают мирскую логику, т.е. то, что существует с мирской точки зрения -- условности..... Поди пойми, как, собственно, можно проходить сквозь стены.

----------


## Нико

> непосредственное ментальное достоверное познание - концептуальный или неконцептуальный акт познания?


А, здесь вот ещё что. Непосредственное ментальное достоверное познание -- это когда, с помощью логических умозаключений, в голове выстраивается правильный образ пустоты. Концептуально. А потом, когда ты на этот образ медитируешь, очень долго, в какой-то-момент взамен него появляется собственно пустота, не мыслеобраз, а прямое неконцептуальное её переживание. Вот это уже непосредственое йогическое достоверное познание.

----------


## Кунсанг

Тогда на передний план выходит абсолютная истина, что вещей истинно не существует и она главнее относительной истины, того что вещи существуют в зависимости от именования умом. Но в МП говорится вроде, что обе истины равноценны с точки зрения абсолюта и относительности. Тогда относительность не противоречит абсолюту.

----------


## Нико

> Тогда на передний план выходит абсолютная истина, что вещей истинно не существует и она главнее относительной истины, того что вещи существуют в зависимости от именования умом. Но в МП говорится вроде, что обе истины равноценны с точки зрения абсолюта и относительности. Тогда относительность не противоречит абсолюту.


Да, у ламы Цонкапы в "Трёх основах пути" сказано, что, когда у йогина не будет более возникать противоречий при осмыслении двух истин, т.е. они не будут восприниматься отдельно, тогда "анализ реальности завершён". Если нужна цитата -- приведу.

----------


## Кунсанг

Мне кажется, что относительная истина как довесок, чтобы не упасть в крайность нигилизма, но главнее абсолютная истина. Нет Нико вообще и Кунсанга если покопать, есть лишь атомы и то и их нет толком в действительности. Этих атомов. Похоже что абсолютная истина более значима чем относительная.

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется, что относительная истина как довесок, чтобы не упасть в крайность нигилизма, но главнее абсолютная истина. Нет Нико вообще и Кунсанга если покопать, есть лишь атомы и то и их нет толком в действительности. Этих атомов. Похоже что абсолютная истина более значима чем относительная.


Это да, тем более, что у Цонкапы проясняется, с опорой на источники, что "относительная истина" -- вообще не истина. Вопрос: каким познанием Будда воспринимает относительное? У него нет чувственного познания, только всеведущее -- Джнянадхармакая.

----------


## Нико

> Хорошо


Не обижайтесь, я уже вижу, что Вы -- очень сведущий человек в этих вопросах. Только вот одно: свойство мудрого -- это объяснить сложные вещи простыми словами. Не так?

----------


## Кунсанг

Если есть всеведение, то вопрос легко снимается. Будда ведает все в отношении любых феноменов с любой точки зрения.

----------


## Нико

> Если есть всеведение, то вопрос легко снимается. Будда ведает все в отношении любых феноменов с любой точки зрения.


Ну да. А Вы сомневаетесь в наличии у Будды всеведения? Кстати, в отношении будущего, т.е. как Будда его ведает, ещё остаётся масса диспутов. ))))

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ну да. А Вы сомневаетесь в наличии у Будды всеведения? Кстати, в отношении будущего, т.е. как Будда его ведает, ещё остаётся масса диспутов. ))))


Эта масса диспутов означает лишь, что лишь диспутанты не прояснили для себя полностью вопросы. Будда тут не при чем.

----------


## Нико

> Эта масса диспутов означает лишь, что лишь диспутанты не прояснили для себя полностью вопросы. Будда тут не при чем.


Канешшна

----------


## Greedy

> Вы согласны, что пять физических органов чувств воспринимают мир (свои объекты) вместе с самобытием? Тогда самобытие имеется во внешней данности и не является идеей. Тогда его восприятие является верным познанием


Да, пять (а точнее все шесть) чувств воспринимают мир (свои объекты) вместе с самобытием.

Но чтобы восприятие его являлось верным, оно не должно опровергаться логикой, исследующей факт наличия самобытия.
Это ключевой пункт в трактовке достоверного познания в мадхъямаке.
А раз самобытия нет, то все шесть органов чувств воспринимают свои объекты вместе с ложным самобытием.




> При концептуальном определении воспринятого (когда признаваемый объект, zhen yul, мысленно "переносится" на объект способа восприятия-признавания, 'dzin stangs kyi yul, - основу явления, snang gzhi).


Другими словами, чистое неконцептуальное восприятие - достоверно абсолютно, так как оно не воспринимает самобытие.
Чтобы достичь такого чистого восприятия, достаточно просто прекратить мышление?




> Т.е. на каком основании "органы чувств, будучи сами созданными идеей о самобытии, воспринимают мир с уже внедрённой в воспринимаемое этой идеей"?


Физические органы существуют, потому что есть неведение - представление о самобытии.
У Вас же получает, раз органы чувств воспринимают мир без самобытия, то наличие или отсутствие неведения не влияет на наличие или отсутствия опор восприятия.




> "Идея" - это концепт? Если так, то как же физические органы чувств воспринимают концепты?


Физические органы воспринимают не сам "концепт" в самостоятельном виде (как это может делать ум), а результат приложения этого концепта на реальность.
Другими словами, физические органы видят дым (объекты восприятия), который является следствием огня (неведения).
Не будет огня (неведения), не будет и дыма (объектов восприятия), не будет и опор восприятия.

Вся сложность в том, чтобы с объектами восприятия не отринуть истинную реальность, утвердив пустоту-"ничто".

----------


## Greedy

> Мне кажется, что относительная истина как довесок, чтобы не упасть в крайность нигилизма, но главнее абсолютная истина. Нет Нико вообще и Кунсанга если покопать, есть лишь атомы и то и их нет толком в действительности. Этих атомов. Похоже что абсолютная истина более значима чем относительная.


Вся сложность насчёт относительной истины в том, что она - неотрицаемая.
Нет способа, утвердительно сказать, что обозначение совокупностей "собой" - это некорректно.

Относительная истина разваливается в йогическом созерцании, когда разваливаются совокупности (в процессе созерцания). Тогда не остаётся объектов, к которым применимы обозначения. Но когда дхармы собираются в совокупности, то _истина, относительно_ совокупностей снова является актуальной. Снова становится очевидным неотрицаемый факт того, что в миру эта совокупность дхарм называется этим именем. И что к совокупностям применим закон причин, условий и следствий.

Другими словами, абсолютная истина тоже не способна отрицать истину относительную.

----------


## Кунсанг

Зрительное сознание лишь видит объект, но суждений у него нет, поэтому у него нет концепта о самобытии.

----------


## Greedy

> Зрительное сознание лишь видит объект, но суждений у него нет, поэтому у него нет концепта о самобытии.


Но зрительное сознание видит не истинную реальность, а реальность, порождённую неведением - идеей о самобытии.
Если бы зрительное сознание видело истинную реальность, то достаточно было бы просто прекратить мышление, чтобы увидеть мир таким, как оно есть на самом деле. Также прекращение мышление не устраняет корня самсары. А значит корень самсары - не в самом факте мышления.

Корень самсары - в неправильном видении реальности. И это неправильное видение присуще самим органам восприятия. Поэтому требуется правильное концептуальное понимание реальности, чтобы увидеть реальность не так, как она видится органами восприятия, а как она есть на самом деле.

----------

Нико (09.11.2012)

----------


## Ильят

Кунсанг

Ну например, я думаю что эта стена существует истинно и достоверно. Я ее ощущаю. Если же Миларепа пройдет через нее, то получается что ее существование не так уж и достоверно

Об этом можно почитать Донец А.М. "Проблемы базового сознания и реальности внешнего в дацанской философии". Улан-Удэ, изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2008. О том, как соотносится эмпирическое верное познание и всевозможные "неестественности" )

----------


## Ильят

Кунсанг

Тогда на передний план выходит абсолютная истина, что вещей истинно не существует 

Такое высказывание может выражать или вызвать у читающего крайность несуществования, если понимается как "вещи не существуют, и это - истина". Но вещи-то существуют, и это - истина!

вещи существуют в зависимости от именования умом

Вот это правильно. Чтобы не было путаницы, используется "вещи не имеют место истинно".

----------


## Нико

> Но вещи-то существуют, и это - истина!


Для кого?

----------


## Ильят

Нико

Непосредственное ментальное достоверное познание -- это когда, с помощью логических умозаключений, в голове выстраивается правильный образ пустоты

логические умозаключения - это опосредованное познание

----------


## Кунсанг

Слово непосредственное может указывать на неконцептуальное познание прямое, йогическое его еще называют. Постижение пустоты ведь бывает концептуальное достоверное и непосредственное прямое.

----------


## Нико

> Нико
> 
> Непосредственное ментальное достоверное познание -- это когда, с помощью логических умозаключений, в голове выстраивается правильный образ пустоты
> 
> логические умозаключения - это опосредованное познание


Так. И что?

----------


## Нико

> Слово непосредственное может указывать на неконцептуальное познание прямое, йогическое его еще называют. Постижение пустоты ведь бывает концептуальное достоверное и непосредственное прямое.


Да, и что затем?

----------


## Кунсанг

Затем счастье великое.

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

Да, пять (а точнее все шесть) чувств воспринимают мир (свои объекты) вместе с самобытием

Ох... ) Я не буду вести здесь диспут по отрицанию самобытия. Может найдутся те, кому это интересно...

Но чтобы восприятие его являлось верным, оно не должно опровергаться логикой, исследующей факт наличия самобытия

Тогда у вас два верных познания (эмпирическое и конечное) с их обнаруживаемым противоречат друг другу.

Это ключевой пункт в трактовке достоверного познания в мадхъямаке

Но вы же отошли от мадхъямаки к вайбхашикам и саутрантикам, признав самобытие во внешних объектах.

А раз самобытия нет, то все шесть органов чувств воспринимают свои объекты вместе с ложным самобытием

Ох... ) Позовите Дрона!!! )))

Другими словами, чистое неконцептуальное восприятие - достоверно абсолютно, так как оно не воспринимает самобытие.
Чтобы достичь такого чистого восприятия, достаточно просто прекратить мышление?

У чистого неконцептуального восприятия нет объекта способа восприятия-признавания, поэтому оно не достоверно никак.

Физические органы существуют, потому что есть неведение - представление о самобытии 

Согласен

клеша неведение - идея о самобытии - это первое звено зависимого возникновения, а опора восприятия - пятое. Т.е. органы чувств, будучи сами созданными идеей о самобытии, воспринимают мир с уже внедрённой в воспринимаемое этой идеей

Если органы чувств воспринимают мир с уже внедрённой в воспринимаемое идеей о самобытии - 1 звеном Пратитьясамутпады (ПС) - начальным неведением, так как сами созданы этой идеей, то приходим к тому, что:
Архат с остатком скандх; его органы чувств воспринимают мир с уже внедрённой в воспринимаемое идеей о самобытии - 1 звеном ПС - начальным неведением, так как его органы чувств созданы идеей о самобытии - 1 звеном ПС - начальным неведением.
Аргумент обоснован, так как его органы чувств в этом рождении, когда он обрел архатство, созданы идеей о самобытии - 1 звеном ПС - начальным неведением.

Если согласен, то:

Архат с остатком скандх; в его потоке ума имеется 1 звено ПС - начальное неведение, так как его органы чувств воспринимают мир с уже внедрённой в воспринимаемое идеей о самобытии - 1 звеном ПС - начальным неведением

Если согласен, то:

Архат с остатком скандх не является архатом, так как в его потоке ума имеется 1 звено ПС - начальное неведение

У Вас же получает, раз органы чувств воспринимают мир без самобытия, то наличие или отсутствие неведения не влияет на наличие или отсутствия опор восприятия 

Не понял связи...
Дальше ничего не понял

----------


## Ильят

Нико

Для врожденного ума (blo lhan skyes).

----------


## Ильят

Другими словами, физические органы видят дым (объекты восприятия), который является следствием огня (неведения).
Не будет огня (неведения), не будет и дыма (объектов восприятия), не будет и опор восприятия

Вся сложность насчёт относительной истины в том, что она - неотрицаемая

Другими словами, абсолютная истина тоже не способна отрицать истину относительную

Поэтому требуется правильное концептуальное понимание реальности, чтобы увидеть реальность не так, как она видится органами восприятия, а как она есть на самом деле

Выводы:

*Будет* правильное концептуальное понимание реальности (абсолютная истина) - *будет* восприятие реальности как она есть на самом деле - *не будет* неведения - *не будет* объектов восприятия и опор восприятия (относительной истины). *Т.е. абсолютное отрицает относительное*.

И тут же пишете:

Вся сложность насчёт относительной истины в том, что она - неотрицаемая. Другими словами, абсолютная истина тоже не способна отрицать истину относительную

----------


## Greedy

> Тогда у вас два верных познания (эмпирическое и конечное) с их обнаруживаемым противоречат друг другу.


Не так.
В определение достоверного познания (по мадхъямаке) есть пункт о неопровержении исследованием наличия самобытия.
Каким образом проводится это исследование? Двумя: непосредственным йогическим познание и концептуальным логическим познанием.
Оба определяют, что самобытия нет вообще.

Любое другое познание считает самобытие истинным, хотя и не размышляет о его наличии, - например чистое чувственное восприятие.

Чистое чувственное восприятие не опровергает, и не способно опровергнуть самобытие.
Также чистое чувственное восприятие не утверждает, и не способно утвердить самобытие.
Но чистое чувственное восприятие есть только тогда, когда в уме есть представление о самобытие. В виде скрытых привычек восприятия.




> Но вы же отошли от мадхъямаки к вайбхашикам и саутрантикам, признав самобытие во внешних объектах.


Я не признал самобытие во внешних объектах.
Я указал на то, что сам факт выделения внешний объектов (что является функцией чувственного восприятие) - это результат привычки видеть самобытие.




> Архат с остатком скандх; в его потоке ума имеется 1 звено ПС - начальное неведение, так как его органы чувств воспринимают мир с уже внедрённой в воспринимаемое идеей о самобытии - 1 звеном ПС - начальным неведением


Не согласен.
Неведение - идея о самобытие - является причиной возникновения опор восприятия, воспринимающих бытие.
Отсутствие неведения - мудрость, познающая отсутствие самобытия - не уничтожает в одно мгновение всё, созданное неведением. Данная мудрость лишь констатирует, что это созданное не имеет места истинно.

Точно также, как трещина на стекле является результатом удара, но существует и после того, как на стекло перестали воздействовать.
Так же и архат со скандхами. В его уме нет неведения, но объекты (в том числе, органы чувств) продолжают существовать, пока не будут естественным образом разрушены.

----------


## Greedy

> *Будет* правильное концептуальное понимание реальности (абсолютная истина) - *будет* восприятие реальности как она есть на самом деле - *не будет* неведения - *не будет* объектов восприятия и опор восприятия (относительной истины). *Т.е. абсолютное отрицает относительное*.


Правильно так:
... - *не будет* неведения - *не будет причин, порождающих* объекты восприятия и опоры восприятия.
Абсолютная истина не отрицает относительную истину: объекты восприятия, опоры восприятия и накладываемые умом на это названия. Она лишь напрямую (через прямое йогическое видение) утверждает, что эти объекты составные, что они состоят из таких-то дхарм. И кроме дхарм (абсолютной истины), нет никаких других объектов. Но отношения между совокупностями дхарм (функциональность) имеет место быть - а это и есть относительная истина.

----------


## Dron

Чайник 2, 

Есть ли хоть какой нибудь видимый стол?

----------


## Dron

В нагрузку - если видимого стола нет, то нет и его видимых частей.

----------


## Lungrig

> Поэтому непосредственное - не всегда чувственное, а умозаключение - всегда умственное.


а можно тогда примеры непосредственного умственного познания - концептуального и неконцептуального. безотносительно пустотности - из жизни сансарных

----------


## Нико

> Чайник 2, 
> 
> Есть ли хоть какой нибудь видимый стол?


Он есть, да, забей на него.

----------


## Dron

> Он есть, да, забей на него.


Ок, и на 4 истины?

----------


## Нико

> Ок, и на 4 истины?


Нет, не на четыре истины. Потому как они не относятся к "видимому столу".

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

Оба определяют, что самобытия нет вообще

Вместе с органами чувств и их объектами. Так, по-вашему?
Это же ваши слова:

Другими словами, физические органы видят дым (объекты восприятия), который является следствием огня (неведения - восприятия самобытия).
Не будет огня (неведения - восприятия самобытия), не будет и дыма (объектов восприятия), не будет и опор восприятия
Да, пять (а точнее все шесть) чувств воспринимают мир (свои объекты) вместе с самобытием

Любое другое познание считает самобытие истинным, хотя и не размышляет о его наличии, - например чистое чувственное восприятие

чистое чувственное восприятие ничего не считает. Оно просто воспринимает свой объект

Но чистое чувственное восприятие есть только тогда, когда в уме есть представление о самобытие

У архатов и святых бодхисаттв 3 чистых бхуми есть представление о самобытии? Или нет чисто чувственного восприятия?

Я не признал самобытие во внешних объектах

Это же ваши слова:

Да, пять (а точнее все шесть) чувств воспринимают мир (свои объекты) вместе с самобытием 

Индрия глаза видит цветоформу - внешнюю аятану, основу явления, по-вашему, являющуюся самобытием.
Отказываетесь от своей позиции?

Я указал на то, что сам факт выделения внешний объектов (что является функцией чувственного восприятие) - это результат привычки видеть самобытие
Сравните:
Да, пять (а точнее все шесть) чувств воспринимают мир (свои объекты) вместе с самобытием

Не согласен

Не согласны со своими словами?:
Т.е. органы чувств, будучи сами созданными идеей о самобытии, воспринимают мир с уже внедрённой в воспринимаемое этой идеей

Данная мудрость лишь констатирует, что это созданное не имеет места истинно

Но ведь, по-вашему, это созданное имеет место истинно. Или всё-таки вы меняете позицию и уже не считаете, что пять чувств воспринимают мир (свои объекты) вместе с самобытием?

В его уме нет неведения, но объекты (в том числе, органы чувств) продолжают существовать, пока не будут естественным образом разрушены

Это доказывает, что, хотя органы чувств и "созданы идеей о самобытии", но они не обязательно "воспринимают мир с уже внедрённой в воспринимаемое этой идеей"

Существует два уровня (lugs) или способа (tshul): 1.пребывания (gnas) и 2. явления (snang). Способов пребывания два: 1а. эмпирический (tha snyad) и 1б. конечный (mthar thug). На эмп. уроне пребывания имеется только основа явления (snang gzhi), например, кувшина (цвета и формы или атомы). На конечном уровне пребывания имеется только отсутствие самого кувшина. На уровне явления имеется либо 2а. образ кувшина в чувственном восприятии кувшина, либо 2б. концепт кувшина. Концепт кувшина, возникший на основе образа кувшина, через обратно тождественное (ldog pa) кувшину воспринимается как "сам кувшин" (обратно тождественное кувшину - концепт кувшина признается самим кувшином). Но от этого нигде не появляется никакого "самого кувшина". Что же такое этот "сам кувшин"? Это - признаваемый ("умозрительный") объект (zhen yul) кувшина. Он же - воспринимаемый объект (bzung yul). Обыватели же не считают, что воспринимают концепт кувшина, а считают, что воспринимают "сам кувшин". Этот "сам кувшин" "проецируется" на основу явления кувшина (- причину его восприятия), вовне. Признавание, что вовне, на месте основы явления (или вместе, или вместо основы явления) кувшина имеется "сам кувшин" (как он явлен в концепте - признаваемом объекте) является признанием истинности наличия (самобытия, атмана и т.д.) кувшина.

Ламрим:
_Но в этом [случае приписы-
вание свабхавы] соответственным объектам —всем
индивидам и явлениям—это принятие данных вещей
как не обусловленных рассудком: существующих
объективно, самостоятельно. Объект такого умозре-
ния—самостоятельное существование вещей—сле-
дует в качестве соглашения определить как «са-
мость» или «самобытие»._

О ложности с т.з. конечного исследования:
На обоих уровнях пребывания нет "самого кувшина", что устанавливается конечным исследованием (например, сравнением того, что имеется вовне - основы явления, состоящей из множества частей и действительно имеющейся вовне, и самого кувшина - единичного и кажущегося имеющимся вовне). А на уровне явления имеется "сам кувшин", существующий вовне (концепт - признаваемый объект). Это противоречие уровня явления и уровня пребывания кувшина дает ложность с т.з. конечного (абс.) исследования.
О верности с т.з. эмпирического исследования:
На эмп. уровне пребывания имеется основа явления кувшина. А на уровне явления имеется образ кувшина, который концептуально определяется как "кувшин", т.е. основа явления через ее "отражение" - образ определяется как способная выполнять функции кувшина и имеющая признаки кувшина. Это соответствие эмпирических уровня явления и уровня пребывания кувшина дает верность с т.з. эмпирического исследования.
О непротиворечии двух уровней (способов) пребывания уже понятно.

*Пожалуйста, читайте умные книги. Разберитесь с уровнями (способами) пребывания и явления, а также с теорией объектов*.

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

... - не будет неведения - не будет причин, порождающих объекты восприятия и опоры восприятия

Какого неведения? Его много видов. До этого речь шла о начальном.

Абсолютная истина не отрицает относительную истину: объекты восприятия, опоры восприятия 

а до этого писали:

Да, пять (а точнее все шесть) чувств воспринимают мир (свои объекты) вместе с самобытием
Другими словами, физические органы видят дым (объекты восприятия), который является следствием огня (неведения).
Не будет огня (неведения), не будет и дыма (объектов восприятия), не будет и опор восприятия

Либо Абсолютная истина не отрицает самобытие (вместе с объектами органов чувств). Либо пять чувств воспринимают мир (свои объекты) без самобытия, отрицаемого Абсолютной истиной.
Либо Абсолютная истина не отрицает неведение, и тогда физические органы продолжат воспринимать объекты восприятия вместе с самобытием. Либо Не будет неведения, отрицаемого Абсолютной истиной, а вместе с ним не будет и объектов восприятия, не будет и опор восприятия

Абсолютная истина не отрицает относительную истину: объекты восприятия, опоры восприятия и накладываемые умом на это названия. Она лишь напрямую (через прямое йогическое видение) утверждает, что эти объекты составные, что они состоят из таких-то дхарм

Она лишь прямо отрицает самобытие.

*Пожалуйста, читайте умные книги. Разберитесь с уровнями (способами) пребывания и явления, а также с теорией объектов*.

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Есть ли хоть какой нибудь видимый стол?

Есть. С т.з. без исследования, как признается миром. Если начать исследовать, то глаза воспринимают основу явления стола, которую условно (причина называется именем следствия) можно назвать "столом". Основа явления - цвета, формы или части, атомы.

----------


## Ильят

Lungrig

а можно тогда примеры непосредственного умственного познания - концептуального и неконцептуального. безотносительно пустотности - из жизни сансарных

Вы ведь уже спрашивали на первой стр.
каковы примеры прямого непосредственного ментального восприятия? у сансарных существ
а есть пример непосредственного умственного познания, являющегося неконцептуальным? 

и я отвечал
Примеров неконцептуального нет

----------


## Ильят

Нико

Нет, не на четыре истины. Потому как они не относятся к "видимому столу". 

Зато "видимый стол" относится к первой истине, как составная часть "мира сосуда" (snod kyi 'jig rten).
Только не надо спрашивать "и что?", "И?" и т.д. :Smilie:

----------


## Ильят

Ладно, чтоб не запутывать всех еще больше, пойду пожалуй... :Smilie: 

*Dron*, как появятся ответы в диспутах на стр. 6, дай знать vkontakte

----------


## Greedy

> Вместе с органами чувств и их объектами.


Именно так. Нет, вместе с самосущими органами чувств и их объектами.




> чистое чувственное восприятие ничего не считает. Оно просто воспринимает свой объект


Чистое чувственное воспритие воспринимает свой объект изолированно, а не вместе с осознанием самого себя, и факта восприятия.
А "самобытие" объекта есть ни что иное, как изолированность объекта от остальной реальности.




> У архатов и святых бодхисаттв 3 чистых бхуми есть представление о самобытии? Или нет чисто чувственного восприятия?


У архатов и святых бодхисаттв 3 чистых бхуми есть чисто чувственное воспритие. Но реальность они воспринимают исключительно через призму мудрости.
Другими словами, в их потоке воспрития всегда присутствует "правильньное знание". Т.е. чистое чувственное восприятие + правильное знание [отсутствия самобытия воспринимаемого].




> Индрия глаза видит цветоформу - внешнюю аятану, основу явления, по-вашему, являющуюся самобытием.


Цветоформа, выделенная из реальности, - это цветоформа, обладающая самобытием.
Только в контексте познания всей реальности можно утвердить отсутствие самобытия.




> На эмп. уровне пребывания имеется основа явления кувшина. А на уровне явления имеется образ кувшина, который концептуально определяется как "кувшин", т.е. основа явления через ее "отражение" - образ определяется как способная выполнять функции кувшина и имеющая признаки кувшина. Это соответствие эмпирических уровня явления и уровня пребывания кувшина дает верность с т.з. эмпирического исследования.


*Опишите, что является основой явления кувшина.*




> Какого неведения? Его много видов. До этого речь шла о начальном.


Первого звена пратитьясамутпады.




> Либо Абсолютная истина не отрицает самобытие (вместе с объектами органов чувств). Либо пять чувств воспринимают мир (свои объекты) без самобытия, отрицаемого Абсолютной истиной.
> Либо Абсолютная истина не отрицает неведение, и тогда физические органы продолжат воспринимать объекты восприятия вместе с самобытием. Либо Не будет неведения, отрицаемого Абсолютной истиной, а вместе с ним не будет и объектов восприятия, не будет и опор восприятия


Абсолютная истина не отрицает условную достоверность того, что воспринимается органами восприятия.
Но с точки зрения абсолютной истины, не существует как воспринимаемого органами чувств, так и самих органов чувств.
Наличие подобной двойственность - следствие завесы всеведения.
Мадхъямака-прасангака на данный вопрос не отвечает, потому что правильно понимает фактическое ограничение логики уровнем признания двойственности как существование, подобное иллюзии.

----------


## Dron

> Dron
> 
> Есть ли хоть какой нибудь видимый стол?





> Есть. С т.з. без исследования, как признается миром. Если начать исследовать, то глаза воспринимают основу явления стола, которую условно (причина называется именем следствия) можно назвать "столом". Основа явления - цвета, формы или части, атомы.


Тут ты, по моему, признаешь некое новое, неведомое ранее "исследование". По типу отделения относительного от относительного, равного по статусу.
У Берзина все четко- стол, цвет и форма одинаково видимы, и одинаково ненаходимы при анализе абсолютного.
В мясорубку на странице 6 не полезу, это не по теме, не от том, что я говорю.

И, как ты завещал, вызываю тебя в вк, аки гелугпинского демона из ледяного дворца в Сукхавати.

----------


## Dron

Как ты завещал, читаю книги Донца, вот что он пишет относительно Гелуг образования:



> Лондол лама в своем каталоге перечисляет двести сорок девять (249) учебников сорока восьми авторов, в число которых входят два Далай Ламы, четыре Панчена- фактически весь цвет буддийских ученых.
> ...
> Лондол лама указывает, что им перечислены только основные учебники


.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Нико
> 
> Нет, не на четыре истины. Потому как они не относятся к "видимому столу". 
> 
> Зато "видимый стол" относится к первой истине, как составная часть "мира сосуда" (snod kyi 'jig rten).


Ок, и правда.Относится.




> Только не надо спрашивать "и что?", "И?" и т.д.


А это уже высокомерие. Если я Ваши глубокомысленные речи не всегда понимаю, то, как было уже сказано, выражайтесь проще.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ТПоди пойми, как, собственно, можно проходить сквозь стены.


Вероятно, доить нарисованных коров удается лишь читтаматрину. ))))

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

Именно так. Нет, вместе с самосущими органами чувств и их объектами

если вы согласны, что существуют несамосущие органы чувств и их объекты, то это как раз то, о чем я. А если вы считаете, что таковых не существует, тогда зачем это уточнение - "*самосущими* органами чувств и их объектами"? Тогда для вашей т.з. надо писать "вместе с органами чувств и их объектами"

Чистое чувственное воспритие воспринимает свой объект изолированно, а не вместе с осознанием самого себя, и факта восприятия.
А "самобытие" объекта есть ни что иное, как изолированность объекта от остальной реальности

Напомню, что речь шла о том, что вы привели пример чисто чувственного восприятия для иллюстрации того, что познание считает самобытие истинным, хотя и не размышляет о его наличии.
Я ответил, что пример не подходит, так как чисто чувственное восприятие ничего не считает (не признает, не определяет). Оно просто воспринимает свой объект.
Вы считаете, что это: "Чистое чувственное воспритие воспринимает свой объект изолированно" (т.е. как самобытие) является аргументом в тезисе: "чисто чувственное восприятие считает (признает) самобытие истинным, хотя и не размышляет о его наличии"?
Умозаключение: чисто чувственное восприятие считает (признает) самобытие истинным, хотя и не размышляет о его наличии, так как воспринимает свой объект как самобытие
Я: аргумент не обоснован
Вы: чисто чувственное восприятие воспринимает свой объект как самобытие, так как ... ?

У архатов и святых бодхисаттв 3 чистых бхуми есть чисто чувственное воспритие. Но реальность они воспринимают исключительно через призму мудрости.
Другими словами, в их потоке воспрития всегда присутствует "правильньное знание". Т.е. чистое чувственное восприятие + правильное знание [отсутствия самобытия воспринимаемого].
Только в контексте познания всей реальности можно утвердить отсутствие самобытия

Значит, написав "отсутствия самобытия воспринимаемого", а не "отсутствия самобытия *-* воспринимаемого", вы считаете, что имеется некое "воспринимаемое" без самобытия? Т.е. имеется познание "всей реальности" без самобытия? Если так, то в эту "всю реальность без самобытия" входит "воспринимаемое органами чувств", "цветоформа" и др. относительное?

Цветоформа, выделенная из реальности, - это цветоформа, обладающая самобытием

А есть цветоформа, не выделенная из реальности? Если есть, то что она из себя представляет?

Абсолютная истина не отрицает условную достоверность того, что воспринимается органами восприятия. Но с точки зрения абсолютной истины, не существует как воспринимаемого органами чувств, так и самих органов чувств

Т.е. абсолютная истина, хотя и не отрицает условную достоверность того, что воспринимается органами восприятия, но отрицает воспринимаемое органами чувств и сами органы чувств? Почему же вы пишете, что у архатов и т.д. имеется "чистое чувственное восприятие + правильное знание [отсутствия самобытия воспринимаемого]" а не "чистое чувственное восприятие + правильное знание [отсутствия самобытия *-* воспринимаемого]? Пишете "Нет, вместе с самосущими органами чувств и их объектами", а не просто "вместе с органами чувств и их объектами"? Пишете: "Цветоформа, выделенная из реальности, - это цветоформа, обладающая самобытием", а не "цветоформа - самобытие"?

Опишите, что является основой явления кувшина

_snang gzhi, abhasavastu - основа явления - существующий в двойственной явленности объект, полагаемый причиной явления объекта и основой признавания.
Тождественно по смыслу: то, что является (snang yul nyid), главный являющийся объект (snang yul gyi gtso bo), пребывание со своей стороны, являющийся объект чувственного верного познания (Прасангика). Для чувственного непосредственного восприятия: главный предмет рассмотрения, действительный объект

gdags gzhi - основа признавания (приписывания) - то, в связи с чем и по отношению к чему признается условное существование данной дхармы

Хотя некоторые из этих идей признаются и другими школами, однако прасангики обосновывают и понимают их по-своему. Так, например, внешнюю данность они полагают имеющей место условно и номинально «основой явления»._

Основа явления кувшина - множество цветов и форм или частей кувшина (атомов).

Уточняющие воспросы:
Вы согласны, что пять материальных органов чувств воспринимают соответственно цветоформу, звук и т.д. в качестве внешнего - основ явления?
Если да, то имеем два: основу явления, например, цветоформу и самобытие - в качестве объектов материального органа чувств - глаза (индрии глаза).
Это один объект (т.е. цветоформа как основа явления является тем же самым, что и самобытие) или это два разных объекта?
Если это два разных объекта, то они воспринимаются индрией глаза одновременно или последовательно?
Вы согласны, что невозможно чувственное восприятие кувшина, не опровергаемое с абс. т.з. (т.е. без атмана)?
Вы согласны с определением самобытия в Ламриме?

_Но в этом [случае приписы-
вание свабхавы] соответственным объектам —всем
индивидам и явлениям—это принятие данных вещей
как не обусловленных рассудком: существующих
объективно, самостоятельно. Объект такого умозре-
ния—самостоятельное существование вещей—сле-
дует в качестве соглашения определить как «са-
мость» или «самобытие»._

Мадхъямака-прасангака на данный вопрос не отвечает, потому что правильно понимает фактическое ограничение логики уровнем признания двойственности как существование, подобное иллюзии

На какой вопрос?

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Тут ты, по моему, признаешь некое новое, неведомое ранее "исследование". По типу отделения относительного от относительного, равного по статусу

Ламрим:
_[Ответ]:
—Противоречило бы, если имеющийся здесь в
виду условный уровень [cознания], на котором [они]
ложны, и обыденное сознание, с точки зрения кото-
рого [они] безошибочны, были бы тождественны.
Но, поскольку это два разных условных [уров-
ня],—в чем противоречие?!_

Это эмпирическое исследование, как бы "проясняющее" обывательское мнение о познании. Поэтому оно не противоречит мирскому. А с другой стороны, оно описывает познание с т.з. конечного исследования. Поэтому не противоречит и ему.

У Берзина все четко- стол, цвет и форма одинаково видимы, и одинаково ненаходимы при анализе абсолютного

В их одинаковой видимости - логические противоречия (цитаты Жамьяна Шепы и др. см. выше). Стол, как общепризнанный объект, имеющийся вовне и видимый, противоречит и абс. анализу. А основа явления стола как имеющаяся вовне и видимая (существующая условно, конечно), не противоречит абс. анализу.

В мясорубку на странице 6 не полезу, это не по теме, не от том, что я говорю.

??? Я в полном недоумении! Там вся квинтэссенция всех тех ста с лишним страниц, года или больше споров... Составлено так, что исключены возможности "размазывания воды" по ста страницам, даваемыми ответами можно четко понять (дать понять) ошибочность...
Мне более добавить нечего.
Зачем было меня вызывать?

----------


## Нико

Особенно если Дрона забанили на месяц. (((((

----------


## Greedy

> Напомню, что речь шла о том, что вы привели пример чисто чувственного восприятия для иллюстрации того, что познание считает самобытие истинным, хотя и не размышляет о его наличии.
> Я ответил, что пример не подходит, так как чисто чувственное восприятие ничего не считает (не признает, не определяет). Оно просто воспринимает свой объект.
> Вы считаете, что это: "Чистое чувственное воспритие воспринимает свой объект изолированно" (т.е. как самобытие) является аргументом в тезисе: "чисто чувственное восприятие считает (признает) самобытие истинным, хотя и не размышляет о его наличии"?


Не так.
Чистое чувственное восприятие, которое воспринимает объект изолированно, - это следствие клеши неведения.
Само чистое чувственное восприятие никаких выводов об объекте восприятия не делает. Т.е. нельзя сказать, что оно считает (признаёт) самобытие истинным.
Но любое умозаключение, основанное исключительно на том, что воспринимает чистое чувственное восприятие будет признанием самобытия этого объекта восприятия.




> Значит, написав "отсутствия самобытия воспринимаемого", а не "отсутствия самобытия *-* воспринимаемого", вы считаете, что имеется некое "воспринимаемое" без самобытия? Т.е. имеется познание "всей реальности" без самобытия? Если так, то в эту "всю реальность без самобытия" входит "воспринимаемое органами чувств", "цветоформа" и др. относительное?


Да.




> А есть цветоформа, не выделенная из реальности? Если есть, то что она из себя представляет?


Цветоформа, выделенная из реальности, - это цветоформа, как изолированные объект восприятия чистым чувственным сознанием.
Цветоформа, не выделенная из реальности, - это номинально существующий объект реальности, представленной _воспринимающим цветоформу умом_ и _цветоформой_.




> Т.е. абсолютная истина, хотя и не отрицает условную достоверность того, что воспринимается органами восприятия, но отрицает воспринимаемое органами чувств и сами органы чувств? Почему же вы пишете, что у архатов и т.д. имеется "чистое чувственное восприятие + правильное знание [отсутствия самобытия воспринимаемого]" а не "чистое чувственное восприятие + правильное знание [отсутствия самобытия *-* воспринимаемого]? Пишете "Нет, вместе с самосущими органами чувств и их объектами", а не просто "вместе с органами чувств и их объектами"? Пишете: "Цветоформа, выделенная из реальности, - это цветоформа, обладающая самобытием", а не "цветоформа - самобытие"?


Потому что ни архат, ни бодхисаттвы чистых уровней не воспринимают цветоформу, воспринимаемую чистым чувственным восприятием.
Они воспринимают реальность, как состоящую из _воспринимающего цветоформу ума_ и _цветоформу_. И для них нет никакой возможности сказать или рассмотреть _цветоформу_ обособленно от _воспринимающего цветоформу ума_.

Любая попытка выделить _цветоформу_, рассмотреть её отдельно, описать её - это наделение _цветоформы_ самобытием.
Но проблема в том, что только архаты и бодхисаттвы чистых уровней видят вторую часть реальности - _ум, воспринимающий цветоформу_.




> На какой вопрос?


Почему отсутствие объектов относительной истины в йогическом созерцании не отрицает существование относительной истины.

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

Чистое чувственное восприятие, которое воспринимает объект изолированно, - это следствие клеши неведения

До этого вы писали:
А "*самобытие*" объекта есть ни что иное, как *изолированность* объекта от остальной реальности
Переставляем:
Чистое чувственное восприятие, которое воспринимает объект *как самобытие*, - это следствие клеши неведения
Тогда как:
Любое восприятие, которое воспринимает объект *как самобытие*, - это *сама клеша неведения*

Само чистое чувственное восприятие никаких выводов об объекте восприятия не делает. Т.е. *нельзя сказать, что оно считает (признаёт) самобытие истинным*
А до этого приводили в пример чистое чувственное восприятие для иллюстрации того, что познание считает самобытие истинным, хотя и не размышляет о его наличии:
Любое другое познание *считает самобытие истинным*, хотя и не размышляет о его наличии, - *например чистое чувственное восприятие*

Но любое умозаключение, основанное исключительно на том, что воспринимает чистое чувственное восприятие будет признанием самобытия этого объекта восприятия

Т.е. *представление* о простом существовании - без всякого различения, существует ли видимое как самобытие или как иллюзорность, вы считаете невозможным в принципе?

Я писал:
Значит, написав "отсутствия самобытия воспринимаемого", а не "отсутствия самобытия - воспринимаемого", вы считаете, что имеется некое "воспринимаемое" без самобытия? Т.е. имеется познание "всей реальности" без самобытия? Если так, то в эту "всю реальность без самобытия" входит "воспринимаемое органами чувств", "цветоформа" и др. относительное?

Да

Это относительное, раз оно без самобытия, не опровергается конечным анализом?

Цветоформа, не выделенная из реальности, - это номинально существующий объект реальности, представленной воспринимающим цветоформу умом и цветоформой

Эта не выделенная из реальности номинальная цветоформа воспринимается номинально номинальным чувственным восприятием?

Ламрим:
_В «Толковании “Четверосотницы”» отрицается мнение, что каждый [атом] в скоплении атомов органов чувств [служит] причиной чувственного сознания, и говорится, что, поскольку органы чувств ни тождественны с этими атомами, ни отличаются от них, то [являются лишь] зависимыми от них обозначениями (btags-pa), [которые и] есть опоры сознания. И объекты (форма и прочие) являются зависимыми обозначениями [и только как таковые служат] объектами чувственного сознания. Также считается, что сознания—это обозначающий [фактор] восприятия (тиб.: mngon-sum btags-pa-pa), а объекты—обозначаемый [аспект] восприятия (mngon-sum mtshan-nyid pa)_

Потому что ни архат, ни бодхисаттвы чистых уровней не воспринимают цветоформу, воспринимаемую чистым чувственным восприятием. Они воспринимают реальность, как состоящую из воспринимающего цветоформу ума и цветоформу. И для них нет никакой возможности сказать или рассмотреть цветоформу обособленно от воспринимающего цветоформу ума

ранее писали:
У архатов и святых бодхисаттв 3 чистых бхуми есть чисто чувственное воспритие

Могут ли архаты и бодхисаттвы чистых уровней воспринимать цветоформу, вместе с воспринимающим ее умом, чистым чувственным восприятием?

Но проблема в том, что только архаты и бодхисаттвы чистых уровней видят вторую часть реальности - ум, воспринимающий цветоформу.

Т.е. у обычных существ нет никакой возможности воспринять ум, чувственно воспринимающий кувшин, лишь направив внимание на свой ум во время чувственного восприятия кувшина?

Почему отсутствие объектов относительной истины в йогическом созерцании не отрицает существование относительной истины

Потому что в йогическом созерцании задействуется один объект, а при познании относительного - другой. Оба объекта тождественны по сущности (поэтому будды видят их одновременно) и отличны по своим обратно тождественным (поэтому не-будды видят только одно из двух: обыватели и святые вне самахиты - только относительное, а в самахите - только абсолютное). Есть и другие объяснения.

----------


## Dron

Чайник, предлагаю продолжить здесь. Для ввода в курс дела пощу последнюю часть:

*Илья*



> Т.е. как бы не называли видимое глазами - "основа явления", "внешняя данность" и т.д., сколько бы не добавляли словосочетание "основа явления" к основе явления основы явления основы явления и т.д. стола и т.п., если речь идет о чувственном восприятии, то обязательно имеется основа явления - причина (источник) чувственного восприятия, которая подлинно (dngos) видится глазами и не отрицается АА (т.к. иначе АА отрицал бы чувственное восприятие (относительное) вообще) и которая условно называется познаваемым при этом восприятии предметом (столом, например). Поэтому познаваемый при этом восприятии предмет, стол например (или что бы то ни было еще - основа явления основы явления основы явления и т.д.) лишь условно (btags) называется видимым глазами.


02.12.12	

*Dron*



> Да, лишь условно называется видимым, ровно как лишь условно называется столом.


02.12.12	

*Илья*



> "...если речь идет о чувственном восприятии, то обязательно имеется основа явления - причина (источник) чувственного восприятия, которая ПОДЛИННО (dngos) ВИДИТСЯ глазами..."


02.12.12	

*Dron*



> Cтол не подлинно видится глазами?


02.12.12	

*Илья*



> "Cтол не подлинно видится глазами?"
> 
> Вопрос о подлинности видения подразумевает анализ. Анализ требует уточнения, что подразумевается под "столом"? Если "сам стол" - признаваемый объект, то стол вообще не видится глазами. Если основа явления стола, то да, такой "стол" видится глазами не подлинно, а условно. Про концепт и образ - легко понять. Еще есть "стол" как "общий объект" - общее совокупности (tshogs spyi), объединяющее все объекты, имеющиеся при познании-восприятии стола. Больше нет никакого стола. Еще есть стол как атман (концепт и признаваемый объект), но это уже другая песня.


02.12.12	

*Dron*



> Основа видится подлинно, безусловно? Ты выше писал, что подлинно.Смотрим: стол у тебя не видится подлинно, потому что не выдерживает АА. Так примени тот же АА к основе, и пусть она тоже не видится подлинно


.

----------


## Dron

Чайник 2, а насколько правильно говорить о "видении" основы? Разве этот термин не применяется только в контексте анализа на предмет абсолютности?

----------


## Ильят

*Dron*

Я писал выше: 
"Анализ требует уточнения, что подразумевается под "столом"? Если "сам стол" - признаваемый объект, то стол вообще не видится глазами".
Аналогично:
"Анализ требует уточнения, что подразумевается под "основой явления"? Если "сама основа явления" - признаваемый объект, то основа явления вообще не видится глазами".

Это два разных акта познания - познание (процесс познания) стола и познание (процесс познания) основы явления стола. В обоих случаях имеется основа явления (стола и основы явления стола) - внешняя данность, причина чувственного восприятия, действительный объект, которая подлинно видится и не отрицается АА. В обоих случаях отсутствует "сам предмет" ("сам стол" и "сама основа явления стола") - кажущийся внешней данностью, действительным объектом, который отрицается АА. В обоих случаях основу явления можно условно назвать познаваемым предметом ("столом" и "основой явления стола") и в силу этого можно условно сказать, что познаваемый предмет (стол и основа явления стола) видится. Здесь, во втором случае - *при познании основы явления стола* - можно условно сказать, что основа явления стола видится.

Если АА отрицает основу явления стола при познании стола, то придем к тому, что АА отрицает относительное познание вместе с его объектом - относительным. Неприемлемо. Диспут могу составить, но некогда.

Чайник 2, а насколько правильно говорить о "видении" основы? Разве этот термин не применяется только в контексте анализа на предмет абсолютности?

Говорить правильно. Этот термин применяется только в контексте анализа на предмет абсолютности

----------


## Нико

Эта тема уже неинтересна без Дрона. (

----------

Сергей Хос (25.12.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

Ильят, вопрос по поводу образа в чувственном восприятии, возникающий при сочетании условий: основы явления, воспринимающей способности, воспринимающего сознания. Я правильно понимаю, что этот возникший в моем восприятии образ именно таков(т.е. видится[слышится, ощущается, чувствуется и т.д.] именно так, а не иначе) по причине моих кармических предрасположенностей. Т.е. проще говоря – видимость именно такова вследствие кармы?

----------


## Ильят

Да, конечно

----------


## Lungrig

Соответственно, каждый момент, абсолютно все, что мы воспринимаем нашими 5ю чувственными сознаниями и одним ментальным – есть результат накопленной ранее кармы?

----------


## Ильят

Да, конечно. И каждый момент этих шести сознаний есть результат накопленной ранее кармы. А "мы" здесь - лишь один из множества объектов шестого сознания, проявляющийся (воспринимаемый) тоже в результате накопленной ранее кармы.

----------


## Lungrig

Про основу явления вопрос. Поскольку основа явления подлинно видится одним существом одним образом, а другим существом – совершенно другим образом, то получается, что сколько существ, столько и основ явлений(внешних данностей)? Ведь от того, какой видится основа явления  зависит ее «объярлычивание».  Т.е. определенный образ в восприятии человека – внешняя для него данность, подлинно им видимая основа явления, обозначается как вода, а определенный образ в восприятии божества обозначается как нектар. 
Или все же основа явления одна, а ее восприятий множество?

----------

Германн (31.12.2012)

----------


## Ильят

Основа явления взаимозависима с явлением. Поэтому сколько явлений - столько и основ (у нектара своя основа явления, у воды - своя).

Много и подробно об этом:
Донец А.М. "Проблемы базового сознания и реальности внешнего в дацанской философии". Улан-Удэ, изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2008:

Возникновение вещей полагают имеющим своей причиной карму существ. Поэтому наличие перед претом, человеком и богом чашки с жидкостью обусловлено кармой каждого из них. Поскольку подобная чашка с жидкостью служит объектом восприятия, общим для данных существ, то ее наличие определяется их общей кармой (thun mong gi las). При этом общая карма должна рассматриваться как "обладатель частей", в качестве каковых выступают кармы отдельных индивидов. Порождаемый общей кармой плод, как уже было указано, тоже должен быть "обладателем частей", каждая из которых имеет своей причиной карму отдельного существа. Из этого следует, что чашка с жидкостью является "обладателем частей" - плодов кармы трех упомянутых существ.
Предполагается, что если бы данные индивиды относились к одному и тому же классу существ (только преты, только люди, только боги), то, при прочих равных условиях, три такие части были бы однородными (только гной, только вода, только нектар). Из этого следует, что однородными должны быть и определяющие их возникновение элементы кармы, в качестве частей входящие в карму, которая является общей для данного класса существ. Отсутствие однородности частей общей кармы одного класса существ привело бы к неоднозначности в определении вещей, имеющих место в области пребывания этих существ, а в итоге - к их недостоверности и отрицанию закона кармы.
В случае же трех указанных индивидов, относящихся к разным классам существ, общая для данных классов карма определяет только то, что все три части содержимого чашки будут обладать характеристиками жидкости. А групповые кармы отдельных классов будут определять конкретный вид находящейся там жидкости - гной, вода, нектар. При этом карма отдельного класса существ служит, по мнению Хайдуба Чже и Жамьян Шадбы, "хозяин-условием" того, какая именно вещь будет иметь место для представителя данного класса [Хайдуб Чже, л. 211А; Жамьян Шадба, 1, л. 336Б]."
Таким образом, гной возникает, опираясь на предшествующий момент одной части жидкости и специфическую карму прета как "хозяин-условие". Аналогичным образом рассматривается возникновение воды и нектара. Гедун Дандар описывает этот процесс в категориях субстанциональной причины и совместно действующего условия: … 

и т.д. Много текста.

Внешняя данность на уровне наличия - одна для всех (чашка с жидкостью), на уровне рождения и явления - одна; для каждого - своя.

----------

Lungrig (28.12.2012), Кунсанг (29.12.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Основа явления взаимозависима с явлением. Поэтому сколько явлений - столько и основ (у нектара своя основа явления, у воды - своя).
> ...
> Внешняя данность на уровне наличия - одна для всех (чашка с жидкостью), на уровне рождения и явления - одна; для каждого - своя.


Вот хочется прояснить что есть "основа явления". Ранее Вы дали такое определение: "основа явления (...) - внешняя данность, причина чувственного восприятия, действительный объект." Далее утверждаете: "сколько явлений - столько и основ". Т.е. для трех существ разных классов одновременно воспринимающих чашку с жидкостью - три основы явлений: у гноя - своя, у воды - своя, у нектара - своя. 
Но затем следует: "Внешняя данность(т.е. основа явления) на уровне наличия - одна для всех (чашка с жидкостью)". Т.е. для трех существ разных классов одновременно воспринимающих чашку с жидкостью, при этом у одного видимость гноя, у второго - воды, у третьего - нектара; одна основа явления, а именно: чашка с жидкостью.

Из текста понятно, что "общая для данных классов карма определяет только то, что все три части содержимого чашки будут обладать характеристиками жидкости. А групповые кармы отдельных классов будут определять конкретный вид находящейся там жидкости". Непонятно что именно такое "основа явления", и все-таки их(основ явлений) сколько - одна или три?

----------


## Ильят

Ошибка здесь:

Т.е. для трех существ разных классов одновременно *воспринимающих чашку с жидкостью* - *три основы явлений: у гноя - своя, у воды - своя, у нектара - своя*.

Здесь, при восприятии *чашки с жидкостью*, одна для всех основа явления (точнее у каждого своя (т.к. карма у каждого своя), но они схожи (т.к. их кармы в этом отношении схожи); эту схожесть условно можно назвать "одним" в силу тождества частей (индивидуальной кармы и индивидуального познаваемого) целому (общей карме и общему познаваемому)) - *основа явления чашки с жидкостью*.

затем следует: "Внешняя данность(т.е. основа явления) на уровне наличия - одна для всех (чашка с жидкостью)".

Тут опять та же ошибка:

Т.е. для трех существ разных классов *одновременно воспринимающих чашку с жидкостью*, при этом *у одного видимость гноя, у второго - воды, у третьего - нектара*; *одна основа явления, а именно: чашка с жидкостью*.

Они либо воспринимают *чашку с жидкостью*, либо *видимость гноя и т.д.*

Когда они воспринимают лишь чашку с жидкостью - основа явления "одна" (т.е. сходная). Когда они проясняют для себя содержимое чашки, тогда у каждого возникает своё восприятие - гной и т.д. со своими основами явления - гноя и т.д.

_"Таким образом, гной возникает, опираясь на предшествующий момент одной части жидкости и специфическую карму прета как "хозяин-условие"."_

----------

Lungrig (31.12.2012)

----------


## Dron

*Илья*



> Без уточнения под "основу для имени" подпадают несколько предметов. А если вообще, то да - нечто видится и существует взаимозависимо с видением (включая основы для имени).


.
Имхо: "основа для наименования" - термин, уместный только в разборе ситуации "Как все познается". 
Говорить:"видится основа явления" неверно, видится всегда цветоформа, или стол, т.е., когда упомянуто "видение", речь изначально идет об относительной истине,когда все ярлыки уже развешаны.
Для иллюстрации задам тебе вопрос:
Ты, Ильят, Прибежище в Триратне принимаешь, или в основах для наименования "Триратна"?

----------


## Ильят

"основа для наименования" - термин, уместный только в разборе ситуации "Как все познается"

Согласен

Говорить:"видится основа явления" неверно, видится всегда цветоформа, или стол, т.е., когда упомянуто "видение", речь изначально идет об относительной истине,когда все ярлыки уже развешаны.

Цветоформа стола и является основой явления стола в ситуации чувственного восприятия стола. Поэтому говорить "видится основа явления стола" верно.

Ты, Ильят, Прибежище в Триратне принимаешь, или в основах для наименования "Триратна"?

Принимаю в Триратне *и* в основах для наименования "Триратна".

----------


## Dron

> Ты, Ильят, Прибежище в Триратне принимаешь, или в основах для наименования "Триратна"?
> 
> Принимаю в Триратне *и* в основах для наименования "Триратна".


А видишь только основу стола, но не стол, да?

----------


## Ильят

Подлинно вижу основу явления стола, условно вижу стол.

----------


## Dron

> Подлинно вижу основу явления стола, условно вижу стол.


Подлинно принимаешь Прибежище в основах для наименования Триратна, условно - в Триратне?

----------

Нико (01.01.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Подлинно вижу основу явления стола, условно вижу стол.


Если стол существует лишь условно, то основа явления стола - тоже условна.

_Обоснование по аналогии:_
При отсутствии змеи, нет и частей змеи. В тоже самое время время верёвка не может выступать в роли основы змеи, так как никакой змеи нет.
Видящий змею ошибается в том, что видит недействительное.
Видящий нечто, подобное телу змеи, на основании чего делается вывод о наличии змеи, ошибается, так как само представление о явлении "змея" - умопостроение, домысел, вымысел.

----------

Нико (01.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Если стол существует лишь условно, то основа явления стола - тоже условна.
> 
> _Обоснование по аналогии:_
> При отсутствии змеи, нет и частей змеи. В тоже самое время время верёвка не может выступать в роли основы змеи, так как никакой змеи нет.
> Видящий змею ошибается в том, что видит недействительное.
> Видящий нечто, подобное телу змеи, на основании чего делается вывод о наличии змеи, ошибается, так как само представление о явлении "змея" - умопостроение, домысел, вымысел.


Ильят выделяет два (возможно, более) вида верных, в рамках относительной истины, высказываний, подлинное и условное. У него подлинное и условное являются частными случаями относительного. Поэтому, ваше возражение немного неуместно.

----------


## Lungrig

> Когда они воспринимают лишь чашку с жидкостью - основа явления "одна" (т.е. сходная). Когда они проясняют для себя содержимое чашки, тогда у каждого возникает своё восприятие - гной и т.д. со своими основами явления - гноя и т.д.
> 
> _"Таким образом, гной возникает, опираясь на предшествующий момент одной части жидкости и специфическую карму прета как "хозяин-условие"."_


означает ли это для меня, в первый момент увидевшего чашку с жидкостью, а затем, во второй момент, подошедшего на 2 шага ближе и распознавшего в жидкости воду - что в первый момент была одна основа явления, а во второй - другая?

----------


## Dron

> Чайник 2, а насколько правильно говорить о "видении" основы? Разве этот термин не применяется только в контексте анализа на предмет абсолютности?
> 
> Говорить правильно. Этот термин применяется только в контексте анализа на предмет абсолютности


Тогда, выходит, неправильно говорить. Ибо вводим в контекст АА "видение". Хотя должна остаться только основа для такого имени.

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Подлинно *принимаешь Прибежище* в основах для наименования Триратна, условно - в Триратне?
Подлинно *вижу* основу явления стола, условно вижу стол.

Две большие разницы между принятием Прибежища - концептуальным актом ума и видением - неконцептуальным актом ума. Мы же обсуждаем основу явления - объект неконцептуального.
Если же обсуждается основа признавания (приписывания) - gdags gzhi (- то, в связи с чем и по отношению к чему признается условное существование данной дхармы), то да, подлинно принимаю Прибежище в основе признавания (приписывания) Триратны, которой являются три: Будда, Дхарма и Сангха, а условно - в Триратне, так как "Триратна" является условным именем тех трех, имеющим подлинные имена "Будда" и т.д., которое дано им на основании связи односущностного. 

'brel ba rgyu mtshan du byas pa'i btags ming - *условное имя, данное на основании связи*.
Подразделяется на два: на основании причинно-следственной связи (причину называют именем плода, плод - именем причины) и *на основании связи односущностного* (bdag gcig 'brel) (*часть называют именем целого*)

Тогда, выходит, неправильно говорить. Ибо вводим в контекст АА "видение". Хотя должна остаться только основа для такого имени.

Остается не только основа, но и признаваемый объект, являющийся объект - образ и концепт. Каждое из них условно называется именем "видение". Поэтому говорить правильно, подразумевая одно из перечисленного или несколько или все.

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

dngos ming, mulanama - подлинное имя - имя, присоединенное как термин-обозначение к тому смыслу (предмету) с самого начала и способное вызвать понимание только того смысла (предмета) (don de la thog mar brda sbyar ba'i ming gang zhig/ don de thun mong ma yin par go bar byed nus pa). Или рассматриваемое как основа, объединяющая два: является термином, присоединенным к тому смыслу (предмету) вначале, является главным (gtso bo) из имен того предмета

btags ming, bhavetnama - условное имя - имя, присоединенное как термин-обозначение к тому смыслу (предмету) потом на основании наличия одного из двух: связи или сходства [обозначаемого] тем звуком (т.е. именем) с объектом вхождения подлинного имени (или с основой вхождения ('jug gzhi) подлинного имени) (sgra de dngos ming du 'jug pa'i yul dang 'dra 'brel gang rung du grub pa rgyu mtshan du byas nas don de la phyis brda sbyar ba'i ming de). Или рассматриваемое как основа, объединяющая два: является термином, присоединенным к тому смыслу (предмету) потом, является общим (phal pa) именем того предмета.
Подразделяется на два: условное имя, данное (присоединенное) на основании связи, и условное имя, данное (присоединенное) на основании сходства.
Также подразделяется на шесть: причину называют именем плода, плод - именем причины, место - именем обладателя места, часть - именем целого, опору - именем опирающегося, спутника - именем того, кого он сопровождает

----------

Германн (23.01.2013)

----------


## Ильят

Lungrig

означает ли это для меня, в первый момент увидевшего чашку с жидкостью, а затем, во второй момент, подошедшего на 2 шага ближе и распознавшего в жидкости воду - что в первый момент была одна основа явления, а во второй - другая?

Да, основа явления взаимозависима с явлением. Разные явления - разные основы явления. Одна основа явления прекращается (вместе с явлением) - в след. момент возникает другая основа явления (вместе с явлением).

_Таким образом, гной возникает, опираясь на предшествующий момент одной части жидкости и специфическую карму прета как "хозяин-условие". Аналогичным образом рассматривается возникновение воды и нектара._

----------


## Lungrig

А каким тогда термином описывается тот «индивидуальный континуум частиц», если можно так выразиться, присутствующих в обоих этих явлениях: «жидкость» и «вода»? Ведь если я вижу в стакане жидкость, а, одев очки, вижу воду – явления действительно меняются, но как быть с общей основой данных явлений - с т.зр. обыденного восприятия, эти явления состоят из одинаковых(тех же самых) частиц?

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Ильят;541391]


> Dron
> 
> Подлинно *принимаешь Прибежище* в основах для наименования Триратна, условно - в Триратне?
> Подлинно *вижу* основу явления стола, условно вижу стол.
> 
> Две большие разницы между принятием Прибежища - концептуальным актом ума и видением - неконцептуальным актом ума. Мы же обсуждаем основу явления - объект неконцептуального.


Нет, пока что только ты считаешь, что основа- объект неконцептуального чувственного.




> Если же обсуждается основа признавания (приписывания) - gdags gzhi (- то, в связи с чем и по отношению к чему признается условное существование данной дхармы), то да, подлинно принимаю Прибежище в основе признавания (приписывания) Триратны, которой являются три: Будда, Дхарма и Сангха, а условно - в Триратне, так как "Триратна" является условным именем тех трех, имеющим подлинные имена "Будда" и т.д., которое дано им на основании связи односущностного.






> 'brel ba rgyu mtshan du byas pa'i btags ming - *условное имя, данное на основании связи*.
> Подразделяется на два: на основании причинно-следственной связи (причину называют именем плода, плод - именем причины) и *на основании связи односущностного* (bdag gcig 'brel) (*часть называют именем целого*)


Это, как мне кажется не имеет отношения к теме, ведь это не специфически прасангиковская вещь, верно? Какая-то общебуддийская, скорее всего, по крайней мере, справедливая для всех фил. школ из 4х.Так что уместность ее применения в специфической теме про основу для меня под вопросом. Но и неуместность недоказана, само собой)




> Тогда, выходит, неправильно говорить. Ибо вводим в контекст АА "видение". Хотя должна остаться только основа для такого имени.
> 
> Остается не только основа, но и признаваемый объект, являющийся объект - образ и концепт.


Нет, в контексте АА- не остается. Остаются только основы для имен "образ", "концепт". Разве не так?))

----------


## Ильят

Lungrig

Может, этот термин пойдет:

rgyun, prabandha (samtana) - поток (моментов дхармы) – совокупность множества (причинно связанных между собой) предшествующих и последующих моментов (дхармы) (skad cig snga phyi mang po 'tshogs pa). Или период двух [и] более связанных кратчайших моментов (dus mtha'i skad cig ma gnyis mthud pa'i yun yan chad).
Тождественно по смыслу: поток [санскрита-дхарм], не являющийся (mi ston pa) в качестве живого существа; их совокупность образует мир сосуда (snod kyi 'jig rten).

rdzas rgyun, dravyasamtana – субстанциональный поток – вся совокупность моментов существования вещи как субстанции, начиная со второго момента после ее возникновения

Эти явления не могут состоять из одинаковых(тех же самых) частиц, так как частицы мгновенны. "Одинаковостью" здесь условно называется сходство предшествующих частиц - причин с последующими частицами - плодами в потоке. Сходство во влажности, например, между частицами жидкости и частицами воды, принадлежащими одному субстанциональному потоку.

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Нет, пока что только ты считаешь, что основа- объект неконцептуального чувственного.

Из текстов прасангиков:

'dzin stangs kyi yul, grahakavisaya - объект способа восприятия-признавания (действительный объект) - полагаемый двойственным познанием (умом) действительно имеющим место *в качестве основы явления, или именно так, как является и воспринимается*.

snang gzhi, abhasavastu - основа явления - существующий в двойственной явленности объект, полагаемый причиной явления объекта и основой признавания.
Тождественно по смыслу: то, что является (snang yul nyid), главный являющийся объект (snang yul gyi gtso bo), пребывание со своей стороны, *являющийся объект чувственного верного познания (Прасангика)*. *Для чувственного непосредственного восприятия: главный предмет рассмотрения, действительный объект*

Это, как мне кажется не имеет отношения к теме, ведь это не специфически прасангиковская вещь, верно? Какая-то общебуддийская, скорее всего, по крайней мере, справедливая для всех фил. школ из 4х.

Да. Всё, что не отрицается специфическим воззрением прасангики (типа алаи), принимается.

Нет, в контексте АА- не остается. Остаются только основы для имен "образ", "концепт". Разве не так?))

Я тебя не правильно понял, но ответил правильно. Поясняю:
Да, остаются только основа для имени и само имя. При этом основа для имени подразделяется на называемое прямо - концептуальное (называемое непосредственно - концепт (являющийся объект концептуального ума) и опосредованно - признаваемый объект) и непрямо - действительный объект (основа явления).

_В данном случае прямым объектом называния будет имеющий место умозрительно смысл (don). Слово может относиться не только к концептуальной сфере, но и применяться к реальному объекту, входить в него. Таким образом, прямо называет имеющий место умозрительно смысл (don), а непрямо – реальный предмет (don), в который оно входит. Рассматривается также как указывающее (ston pa) на don, что, очевидно, подразумевает и называние, и вхождение._

"Реальный предмет" здесь - действительный объект (основа явления).

_Непосредственно называет представление о предмете, а опосредованно, или в силу признавания, этот предмет как признаваемый объект, который идентифицируется с действительным объектом, если таковой имеется. Поэтому слово может называть как существующее, так и несуществующее. То, что называется словом, именуется «основой называния» (bshad gzhi). В качестве подобной основы могут фигурировать любые предметы, которые называются данным словом, хотя бы и условно._

----------


## Dron

Чайник2, только сейчас увидел  твой ответ аж от 21 января, приколись.



> Dron
> 
> Нет, пока что только ты считаешь, что основа- объект неконцептуального чувственного.
> 
> Из текстов прасангиков:
> 
> 'dzin stangs kyi yul, grahakavisaya - объект способа восприятия-признавания (действительный объект) - полагаемый двойственным познанием (умом) действительно имеющим место *в качестве основы явления, или именно так, как является и воспринимается*.


Читай - речь об уме, который, создавая образ самосущего явления, полагает этот образ соответствующим способу существования этого явления. 
К тому же, непонятно, зачем, косвенно, приводить определение неведения, концептуального ума, когда речь о чувственном. 





> Нет, в контексте АА- не остается. Остаются только основы для имен "образ", "концепт". Разве не так?))
> 
> Я тебя не правильно понял, но ответил правильно. Поясняю:
> Да, остаются только основа для имени и само имя.


Нет, В АА не остается "само имя". 





> _Непосредственно называет представление о предмете, а опосредованно, или в силу признавания, этот предмет как признаваемый объект, который идентифицируется с действительным объектом, если таковой имеется. Поэтому слово может называть как существующее, так и несуществующее. То, что называется словом, именуется «основой называния» (bshad gzhi). В качестве подобной основы могут фигурировать любые предметы, которые называются данным словом, хотя бы и условно._


Вот как я понял, о чем речь - речь об общем для всех буддистов КРОМЕ МП различении истинно сущего и приписанного. Истинно сущее может познаваться как таковое, а может быть и названо различными непрямыми именами, и, в таком случае оно- истинно сущее- выступит *основой* для таких имен. Пример - если кто то признает истинно сущими только атомы, то они, кроме того, что могут быть познаваемы напрямую, допустим, арьями, могут быть и названы, например "домом", хотя истинного дома нет.
"Основа" тут противопоставлена истинному.
МП на все это делает такое наблюдение, что, раз ничего истинного в процессе АА не найдено, все явления вообще, и восприятие, и воспринимаемое - не истинны, поэтому любое имя-не истинно, не едино, а конструкт из имени и основы. 
Так вот, когда ты говоришь, что основа наблюдаема, ты делаешь ее истинно сущей, игнорируешь всю специфику прасангики.

----------


## Нико

> Так вот, когда ты говоришь, что основа наблюдаема, ты делаешь ее истинно сущей, игнорируешь всю специфику прасангики.


А что, основа не наблюдаема разве? Если вы слепы, то нет. А в остальных случаях всё практически наблюдаемо. Кроме пустоты пустоты. )

----------


## Dron

> А что, основа не наблюдаема разве? Если вы слепы, то нет. А в остальных случаях всё практически наблюдаемо. Кроме пустоты пустоты. )


Нет, наблюдаемы, там укроп, или щавель. Не какая-то посторонняя основа.

----------


## Нико

> Нет, наблюдаемы, там укроп, или щавель. Не какая-то посторонняя основа.


А что за "посторонняя основа"?

----------


## Dron

> А что за "посторонняя основа"?


Видимая помимо конкретного укропа, мэм.

----------


## Нико

> Видимая помимо конкретного укропа, мэм.


Это когда при катаракте мерещятся сыпающиеся волоски?

----------


## Dron

> Это когда при катаракте мерещятся сыпающиеся волоски?


Нет, это когда к уже имеющимся миражам неведения добавляются неверные интерпретации "основы наименования".

----------


## Нико

Нет, это когда к уже имеющимся миражам неведения добавляются неверные интерпретации "основы наименования".

Так неверные интерпретации "основы наименования" как раз и входят в категорию "уже имеющиеся миражи неведения".

----------


## Dron

> Нет, это когда к уже имеющимся миражам неведения добавляются неверные интерпретации "основы наименования".
> 
> Так неверные интерпретации "основы наименования" как раз и входят в категорию "уже имеющиеся миражи неведения".


Не входят, не у всякого же имеется концепция "основы".

----------


## Нико

> Не входят, не у всякого же имеется концепция "основы".


Входят, только ты об этом не знаешь. )))))

----------


## Dron

> Входят, только ты об этом не знаешь. )))))


Видать, у муравьеда есть концепция мадхъямической "основы"?

----------


## Нико

> Видать, у муравьеда есть концепция мадхъямической "основы"?


Не у муравьеда, а у всех есть концепции. И не "мадхьямической" основы, а вообще основы.

----------


## Dron

> Не у муравьеда, а у всех есть концепции. И не "мадхьямической" основы, а вообще основы.


Нет таких у него. У него есть концепции вкусной еды, а концепций, получаемых результатом анализа, у него нет.
Потому что не читал.

----------


## Нико

> Нет таких у него. У него есть концепции вкусной еды, а концепций, получаемых результатом анализа, у него нет.
> Потому что не читал.


Он не читал, но думал. По своим возможностям. )

----------


## Dron

> Он не читал, но думал. По своим возможностям. )


Про концепции вкусной еды не думают, их имеют с рождения, примерно так, как младенцу во тьме  - страшно, а при свете дня- нет.

----------


## Нико

> Про концепции вкусной еды не думают, их имеют с рождения, примерно так, как младенцу во тьме  - страшно, а при свете дня- нет.


А про концепции своего "я" муравьеды думают?

----------


## Dron

> А про концепции своего "я" муравьеды думают?


Нет

----------


## Нико

> Нет


Ошибаешься.

----------


## Dron

> Ошибаешься.


Нет же.

----------


## Нико

> Нет же.


Почему нет? У каждого ЖС есть концепция своего "я". Поэтому они и убегают, если хочешь их потрогать. )

----------


## Dron

> Почему нет? У каждого ЖС есть концепция своего "я". Поэтому они и убегают, если хочешь их потрогать. )


Ты спрашивала про основу. Про нее был ответ.

----------


## Нико

Ты 


> спрашивала про основу. Про нее был ответ.


Основа-то у всех одинаковая. Или нет?

----------


## Dron

> Ты 
> 
> Основа-то у всех одинаковая. Или нет?


Нет.

----------


## Нико

> Нет.


У муравьеда нет природы будды? Или ты только такой уникальный?

----------


## Dron

> У муравьеда нет природы будды? Или ты только такой уникальный?


У муравьеда нет концепции "основы".

----------


## Нико

> У муравьеда нет концепции "основы".


Зато концепция своего "я" присутствует. У большей части человечества, незнакомого с буддийской философией, тоже нет концепции "основы".

----------


## Dron

> Зато концепция своего "я" присутствует. У большей части человечества, незнакомого с буддийской философией, тоже нет концепции "основы".


Ну, все верно, хорошо подытожила. Основа, как оказывается, не относится к объектам врожденного неведения.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, все верно, хорошо подытожила. Основа, как оказывается, не относится к объектам врожденного неведения.


Конечно, нет. Её прасангики придумали. )

----------


## Dron

> Конечно, нет. Её прасангики придумали. )


Именно, и не без некоторого толка, мэм.

----------


## Нико

> Именно, и не без некоторого толка, мэм


Муравьедам, конечно, этого не понять. )

----------


## Dron

> Муравьедам, конечно, этого не понять. )


Не дерзаю отвечать за  них, мэм.

----------


## Нико

> Не дерзаю отвечать за  них, мэм.


А раньше Вы за них почему-то отвечали.

----------


## Dron

> А раньше Вы за них почему-то отвечали.


Нет, мэм, не за них, а про них.

----------


## Нико

> Нет, мэм, не за них, а про них.


Ну ладно, спросим у них тогда. При случае.

----------


## Dron

> Ну ладно, спросим у них тогда. При случае.


Муравьеды могут притвориться, что не понимают человеческого языка.  Будьте готовы к этому необъяснимому коварству.

----------


## Нико

> Муравьеды могут притвориться, что не понимают человеческого языка.  Будьте готовы к этому необъяснимому коварству.


Это, видимо, последний твой перл до следующей пятницы.

----------


## Ильят

*Dron*

Читай - речь об уме, который, создавая образ самосущего явления, полагает этот образ соответствующим способу существования этого явления.

Согласен с тезисами: "основа явления не является объектом неконцептуального чувственного восприятия"? "неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие; его объект не существует"?

К тому же, непонятно, зачем, косвенно, приводить определение неведения, концептуального ума, когда речь о чувственном

Где определение неведения?

Нет, В АА не остается "само имя".

«Сутра встречи отца и сына»: «Только наименования, ничего другого нет. Нет именуемого и именующего». «Все дхармы – только имя» («Восьмитысячная», л. 4А) Это про АА или про ОА?

Вот как я понял, о чем речь - речь об общем для всех буддистов КРОМЕ МП различении истинно сущего и приписанного.

Любое понимание должно быть основано на словах Учителя и на авторитетных текстах. У тебя неверное понимание с самого начала: здесь не идет речи об истинности наличия (bden grub). Рассматривается общий для всех (кроме Вайбхашиков) принцип восприятия.

Так вот, когда ты говоришь, что основа наблюдаема, ты делаешь ее истинно сущей, игнорируешь всю специфику прасангики.

См. вышеприведенные в этом сообщении тезисы. Согласен с ними?

Специфика прасангики - отсутствие противоречия между прасангиковским абсолютным (отсутствие истинности наличия) и ее же относительным (здесь - наблюдаемости основы явления).

----------


## Dron

> Согласен с тезисами: "основа явления не является объектом неконцептуального чувственного восприятия"? "неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие; его объект не существует"?


С первым согласен. Со вторым, где у чувственного восприятия нет объекта, не согласен.






> Вот как я понял, о чем речь - речь об общем для всех буддистов КРОМЕ МП различении истинно сущего и приписанного.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Любое понимание должно быть основано на словах Учителя и на авторитетных текстах.


Забыл логику.

----------


## Нико

> Любое понимание должно быть основано на словах Учителя и на авторитетных текстах
> Забыл логику.


Да, логика иной забываема. )

----------


## Ильят

> С первым согласен. Со вторым, где у чувственного восприятия нет объекта, не согласен.


Автор: основа явления не является объектом неконцептуального чувственного восприятия
Некто: согласен.
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие; явление (snang ba) ему чего-либо не существует, так как основа явления (snang gzhi) не является его объектом. Охватывание аргумента предикатом существует, так как если основа явления не является объектом какого-либо ума, это охватывается несуществованием воспринимаемого им (умом) явления - охватывается, так как два: основа явления и явление являются существующими зависимо друг от друга. Если не согласен, то тебе придется согласиться, что признак существует без основы признака, а называние - без основы называния и т.д.
Н: Согласен.
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие; его являющийся объект (snang yul) не существует, так как явление ему чего-либо не существует - охватывается, так как два: явление в неконцептуальном чувственном восприятии и являющийся объект неконцептуального чувственного восприятия являются тождественными по смыслу.
Н: Согласен.
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие; его воспринимаемый объект (gzung yul) не существует, так как его являющийся объект не существует - охватывается, так как два: воспринимаемый объект неконцептуального чувственного восприятия и являющийся объект неконцептуального чувственного восприятия являются тождественными по смыслу.
Н: Согласен.
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие; его объект (yul) не существует, так как основа явления ему чего-либо не существует, его являющийся объект не существует и его воспринимаемый объект тоже не существует - охватывается, так как объект неконцептуального чувственного восприятия является общим совокупности этих трех объектов.
Н: Согласен.
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие; оно в качестве обладателя объекта не существует, так как его объект не существует - охватывается, так как если объект чего-либо не существует, это охватывается несуществованием этого чего-либо в качестве обладателя объекта - охватывается, так как если объект чего-либо не существует, это охватывается несуществованием этого чего-либо в качестве дхармы, "входящей" в свой объект (rang yul la 'jug pa'i chos) - охватывается, так как дхарма, "входящая" в свой объект, - является признаком обладателя объекта.

Согласен?

Кроме того,
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие; образ (rnam pa), который принимает соответствующее сознание органов чувств, в нем (в восприятии), не существует, так как его являющийся объект не существует - охватывается, так как два: образ в неконцептуальном чувственном восприятии и являющийся объект неконцептуального чувственного восприятия являются тождественными по смыслу.
Н: Согласен.
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие; отпечаток (bag chags), который оставляет образ в сознании умственного, не существует, так как образ, который принимает соответствующее сознание органов чувств, в нем (в восприятии), не существует - охватывается, так как если образ, который принимает соответствующее сознание органов чувств, в каком-либо восприятии не существует, это охватывается несуществованием отпечатка этого образа.
Н: Согласен.
А: отпечаток, оставленный в сознании умственного образом - объектом неконцептуального чувственного восприятия; его концептуальное определение не существует, так как он не существует.

Согласен?

----------


## Ильят

*Забыл логику
Да, логика иной забываема. )*

Если это в мой адрес, то моё это:

_Любое понимание должно быть основано на словах Учителя и на авторитетных текстах_

было ответом на это:

_Вот как я понял, о чем речь - речь об общем для всех буддистов КРОМЕ МП различении истинно сущего и приписанного_,

в котором я не увидел умозаключения (логики). Т.е. это понимание не основано на каком-либо умозаключении. А раз так, то я ответил о любом понимании, которое по тем или иным причинам понимающий не может проверить логикой.

----------


## Dron

> ]Автор: основа явления не является объектом неконцептуального чувственного восприятия
> Некто: согласен.


Некто пока переведет твой киборгский на русский, а там посмотрим:



> А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие; явление (snang ba) ему чего-либо не существует, так как основа явления (snang gzhi) не является его объектом. Охватывание аргумента предикатом существует, так как если основа явления не является объектом какого-либо ума, это охватывается несуществованием воспринимаемого им (умом) явления - охватывается, так как два: основа явления и явление являются существующими зависимо друг от друга. Если не согласен, то тебе придется согласиться, что признак существует без основы признака, а называние - без основы называния и т.д.


Перевод: *Чайник2 говорит:Раз ты не признаешь, что основа явления не познаваема чувственно, то признай, что чувственно непознаваемо вообще ничто. Ведь если основа не познаваема вообще, то ее и нет. Ведь, всякому киборгу известно, что основа и явление взамозависимы. Если не согласен, то противоречишь МП.*
Ответ: Третья Истина Арьев также непознаваема чувственно, однако она есть. Из невидения глазами основы видимого не следует невидения глазами самого видимого ( например плода миробалана).



> Н: Согласен.


Некто- не согласен. И далее, следовательно, со всем не согласен.

----------


## Ильят

Dron

ничего не понял на твоем не-киборгском языке... И при чем тут Арьи...

Ответ "не согласен" рассматривается как "не хочу говорить на эту тему" или "мне нечего сказать" и т.п.
Не согласиться в диспуте можно с аргументом или с охватом (аргумента предикатом).
Ты не согласен, что основа явления (snang gzhi) не является объектом неконцептуального чувственного восприятия?
Но это же твои слова! (#384 "_С первым согласен_")
Не согласен с тем, что если основа явления не является объектом неконцептуального чувственного восприятия, то у неконцептуального чувственного восприятия обязательно не существует воспринимаемое им явление?
Так я там дальше написал, что обязательно не существует. Повторю еще раз: если основа явления не является объектом какого-либо ума, это охватывается несуществованием воспринимаемого им (умом) явления - охватывается, так как два: основа явления и явление являются существующими зависимо друг от друга.
Не согласен с аргументом, что основа явления и явление являются существующими зависимо друг от друга?

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Некто: здоровый орган глаза (mig dbang) воспринимает сам кувшин, так как не воспринимает основу явления кувшина
Автор: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое (*сам* кувшин же - единое, а не множество), так как воспринимает сам кувшин
Н: Согласен
Автор: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, в качестве самой вещи, независимой от рассудка, так как воспринимает сам кувшин - единое
Н: Согласен
Автор: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, в качестве самобытия, так как воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, в качестве самой вещи, независимой от рассудка - приходим к этому, так как в Ламриме сказано: "Поэтому то, что [кажется] присущим самой вещи (_- единому_), независимо от внутреннего [—обозначающего] рассудка, называется «самостью» или «самобытием»." *Согласие невозможно, так как сам кувшин - единое, в качестве самобытия не существует*.

Кроме того,
Автор: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, так как воспринимает сам кувшин
Н: Согласен
Автор: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает одно воспринимаемое, являющееся единым и множеством одновременно, так как воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и цветные пятна разной формы (цветоформу или части) кувшина - множество. Первый аргумент признается тобой. Второй аргумент обоснован, так как то, что воспринято сознанием глаза (mig shes kyi bzung bya) является признаком аятаны цветоформы (gzugs kyi skye mched). *Согласие невозможно, так как одно воспринимаемое органом глаза, являющееся единым и множеством одновременно, не существует*.

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Кроме того,
Автор: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, так как воспринимает сам кувшин
Н: Согласен
А: множество частей кувшина; здоровый орган глаза их не воспринимает, так как здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое
Н: Согласен
А: множество частей кувшина; сознание глаза их не воспринимает, так как здоровый орган глаза их не воспринимает
Н: Согласен
А: множество частей кувшина не является одним из двух предметов исследования на основе довода лишенности единичности и множественности (второй предмет - единый концепт единого кувшина), так как сознание глаза их не воспринимает
Н: Согласен
А: исследование на основе довода лишенности единичности и множественности не существует, так как множество частей кувшина не является одним из двух его предметов. *Согласие невозможно, так как исследование на основе довода лишенности единичности и множественности в качестве первого из двенадцати «глубоких доказательств» существует*

----------


## Dron

> Dron
> 
> ничего не понял на твоем не-киборгском языке... И при чем тут Арьи...


Сейчас объясню.





> Ответ "не согласен" рассматривается как "не хочу говорить на эту тему" или "мне нечего сказать" и т.п.
> 
> Не согласиться в диспуте можно с аргументом или с охватом (аргумента предикатом).


См. ниже.



> Ты не согласен, что основа явления (snang gzhi) не является объектом неконцептуального чувственного восприятия?
> Но это же твои слова! (#384 "_С первым согласен_")


Подтверждаю, основа явления не является объектом чувственного восприятия.




> Не согласен с тем, что если основа явления не является объектом неконцептуального чувственного восприятия, то у неконцептуального чувственного восприятия обязательно не существует воспринимаемое им явление?


Не согласен, ведь явление не равно основе явления. Подтверждаю.



> Так я там дальше написал, что обязательно не существует.


Теперь напиши другое обоснование, тезис я понял, с предоставленным обоснованием не согласен.



> Повторю еще раз: если основа явления не является объектом какого-либо ума, это охватывается несуществованием воспринимаемого им (умом) явления


Основа явления является одним из объектов ума, анализирующего относительное явление.

----------


## Dron

> Dron
> 
> Кроме того,
> Автор: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, так как воспринимает сам кувшин
> Н: Согласен


Cогласен.



> А: множество частей кувшина; здоровый орган глаза их не воспринимает, так как здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое
> Н: Согласен
> А: множество частей кувшина; сознание глаза их не воспринимает, так как здоровый орган глаза их не воспринимает
> Н: Согласен


Не согласен. Воспринимаем и кувшин, и части. В обратном случае приходим к частично, или полностью невидимому кувшину.



> А: множество частей кувшина не является одним из двух предметов исследования на основе довода лишенности единичности и множественности (второй предмет - единый концепт единого кувшина), так как сознание глаза их не воспринимает
> Н: Согласен


Согласен, ведь относительная истина исследованию не подлежит.



> А: исследование на основе довода лишенности единичности и множественности не существует, так как множество частей кувшина не является одним из двух его предметов.


*
Не согласен. Такое исследование существует, просто относительный кувшин и его части объектом такого исследования не являются. То есть, такое исследование есть в любом случае, и при правильном применении, и при неправильном. 
Итог- не согласен.





			
				исследование на основе довода лишенности единичности и множественности не существует
Согласие невозможно, так как исследование на основе довода лишенности единичности и множественности в качестве первого из двенадцати «глубоких доказательств» существует
			
		

*?)) См. ответ выше.

----------


## Dron

> Dron
> 
> Кроме того,
> Автор: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, так как воспринимает сам кувшин
> Н: Согласен


Согласен



> А: множество частей кувшина; здоровый орган глаза их не воспринимает, так как здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое
> Н: Согласен


Не согласен. Видимы и целое, и части.



> А: множество частей кувшина; сознание глаза их не воспринимает, так как здоровый орган глаза их не воспринимает
> Н: Согласен


Не согласен



> А: множество частей кувшина не является одним из двух предметов исследования на основе довода лишенности единичности и множественности (второй предмет - единый концепт единого кувшина), так как сознание глаза их не воспринимает
> Н: Согласен


Не согласен, множество частей кувшина не является одним из двух предметов исследования на основе довода лишенности единичности и множественности (второй предмет - единый концепт единого кувшина), не потому, что сознание глаза их не воспринимает (или воспринимает), а потому, что, изначально, речь идет об относительной истине, которая абсолютному анализу не подлежит.



> А: исследование на основе довода лишенности единичности и множественности не существует, так как множество частей кувшина не является одним из двух его предметов. *Согласие невозможно, так как исследование на основе довода лишенности единичности и множественности в качестве первого из двенадцати «глубоких доказательств» существует*


Согласие невозможно, но, немного не по тем причинам, которые ты привел. См выше.

----------


## Ильят

> Не согласен, ведь явление не равно основе явления. Подтверждаю.


Что они взаимозависимы согласен? Как признак и основа признака




> Теперь напиши другое обоснование, тезис я понял, с предоставленным обоснованием не согласен.


См. выше. обоснование - их взаимозависимость.




> Основа явления является одним из объектов ума, анализирующего относительное явление.


Согласен.
Ты: основа явления не является объектом чувственного восприятия, так как является одним из объектов ума, анализирующего относительное явление
Я: не охватывается (даже если основа явления является одним из объектов ума, анализирующего относительное явление, то не обязательно, что основа явления не является объектом чувственного восприятия).

----------


## Ильят

> Не согласен. Воспринимаем и кувшин, и части. В обратном случае приходим к частично, или полностью невидимому кувшину.


А: множество частей кувшина; здоровый орган глаза их не воспринимает, так как здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое
Н: не охватывается (даже если здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, то не обязательно, что здоровый орган глаза не воспринимает множество частей кувшина)
А: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает один предмет - сам кувшин как единое (единичное) и множество его частей одновременно

*Согласен?*




> Согласен, ведь относительная истина исследованию не подлежит.
> изначально, речь идет об относительной истине, которая абсолютному анализу не подлежит


Мадхъямакаватара:
35) Поскольку, если исследуем эти *вещи*, то
Кроме вещей, обладающих характеристиками истинной сути,
Не обнаруживаем здесь наличия [чего-то еще], постольку
Не нужно исследовать мирскую истину наименований.

Итак, когда исследуем такое: рождается ли это: материальное (*рупа*), ощущения (*ведана*) и т. д. из себя или рождается из другого, то в абсолютном (высшем) смысле кроме обладающего характеристиками нерождаемости и непрекращаемости не обнаруживаем здесь наличия иного [вещей] как обладающих рождением. Поэтому, покончив с исследованием типа: «из себя и другого», следует, введя зависимости от другого, принять именно это, видимое и мирскими [существами]: «Если имеется это, то возникает то».

В [«Мадхьямика-]шастре» [XIV, 10] тоже сказано:
Не опираясь на *наименования*, 
Не постигнешь абсолютное. 
Не постигнув абсолютное, 
Не обретешь нирвану.

80) Истина наименований, являющаяся методом, и
Истина абсолютная, возникающая [благодаря] методу.

Абсолютное объясняют, пребывая как раз в истине наименований.

При этом истины страдания, возникновения всего и пути относятся к истине относительной. 

Как сказано в священном [тексте]: «Самадхи – действительно являющее истинную сущность» («Таттва-нирдеша-самадхи»):
Мастерски постигнув истину относительную,
Знаток Мира объяснил ее людям.

Из Ламрима я уж цитировать не буду. Слишком много. Приведу эти:

*То есть логическое отрицание самосущего бытия
формы и прочего невозможно на абсолютном [уров-
не]; значит, должно производиться на условном
[уровне].*
...
Так, приведя пример *повозки*, обозначающейся
зависимо от своих частей—колес и прочих, [Будда]
затем говорит, что «я», или «существо», обозначается
в зависимости от совокупностей. Поэтому сначала
разъясню пример повозки.

Повозка - относительная или абсолютная истина?

Насколько анализ «я» и совокупностей сходен с
анализом *повозки*, настолько же, знайте, и [анализ]
*кувшина*, *сукна* и *прочих [вещей]*. То есть, когда,
анализируя кувшин и прочее

Относительная истина подлежит исследованию двумя видами исследования - относительного и абс.

Ты: относительная истина не является подлежащей абсолютному анализу
Я: объект абсолютного анализа не существует, так как относительная истина не является подлежащей абсолютному анализу и абсолютная истина также не является подлежащей абсолютному анализу. Первый аргумент принимается тобой. Второй аргумент обоснован, так как в Ламриме сказано: "логическое отрицание самосущего бытия формы и прочего невозможно на абсолютном [уров-
не]". Охватывание существует, так как в Мадхъямакаватаре сказано: "в сутре «Встреча отца [и] сына» – «Питапутрасамагаме»:
Мудрец мира объясняет [Учение] не слушающим других
Посредством двух этих истин,
Каковы относительная и, соответственно, абсолютная.
*Никакой третьей нет*."




> Такое исследование существует, просто относительный кувшин и его части объектом такого исследования не являются.


А что является?

----------


## Ильят

> Основа явления является одним из объектов ума, *анализирующего относительное явление*.
> 
> Согласен, ведь *относительная истина исследованию не подлежит*


анализ и исследование у тебя не одно и то же?! 

относительное явление и относительная истина не одно и то же?!

 :EEK!:  :Smilie:

----------


## Ильят

> Подтверждаю, основа явления не является объектом чувственного восприятия.
> Воспринимаем и кувшин, и части.
> Видимы и целое, и части.


Подтверждаешь, что части кувшина (или цветоформа - цветные пятна разной формы - кувшина) являются объектом неконцептуального чувственного восприятия (чисто чувственного восприятия)?

Подтверждаешь, что неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие (чисто чувственное восприятие) воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина (или цветоформу - множество цветных пятен разной формы - кувшина)?

----------


## Dron

> Что они взаимозависимы согласен? Как признак и основа признака
> 
> 
> 
> См. выше. обоснование - их взаимозависимость.


Из взаимозависимостине выводится одинаковая по всем параметрам наблюдаемость, или ненаблюдаемость.
Пример - зерно и росток. Взаимозависимы, но ненаблюдаемы в одно время.





> Согласен.
> Ты: основа явления не является объектом чувственного восприятия, так как является одним из объектов ума, анализирующего относительное явление
> Я: не охватывается (даже если основа явления является одним из объектов ума, анализирующего относительное явление, то не обязательно, что основа явления не является объектом чувственного восприятия).


Я не писал "так как", это ты написал, я не делал аргументом существование чего-либо в качестве объекта анализа, просто сказал - основа чувственного - результат анализа, и чувственно не наблюдается. Под результатом анализа имеется ввиду следующее - понимая, что явление не существует собственной силой, понимаем, что оно существует иным способом, силой обозначения, даваемого тому, что по своей сути- не явление.

----------


## Dron

> А: множество частей кувшина; здоровый орган глаза их не воспринимает, так как здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое
> Н: не охватывается (даже если здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, то не обязательно, что здоровый орган глаза не воспринимает множество частей кувшина)
> А: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает один предмет - сам кувшин как единое (единичное) и множество его частей одновременно
> 
> *Согласен?*


Согласен






> Мадхъямакаватара:
> 35) Поскольку, если исследуем эти *вещи*, то
> Кроме вещей, обладающих характеристиками истинной сути,
> Не обнаруживаем здесь наличия [чего-то еще], постольку
> Не нужно исследовать мирскую истину наименований.
> 
> Итак, когда исследуем такое: рождается ли это: материальное (*рупа*), ощущения (*ведана*) и т. д. из себя или рождается из другого, то в абсолютном (высшем) смысле кроме обладающего характеристиками нерождаемости и непрекращаемости не обнаруживаем здесь наличия иного [вещей] как обладающих рождением. Поэтому, покончив с исследованием типа: «из себя и другого», следует, введя зависимости от другого, принять именно это, видимое и мирскими [существами]: «Если имеется это, то возникает то».
> 
> В [«Мадхьямика-]шастре» [XIV, 10] тоже сказано:
> ...


И что? См. объяснение в посте выше.
[QUOTE]Из Ламрима я уж цитировать не буду. Слишком много. Приведу эти:






> Ты: относительная истина не является подлежащей абсолютному анализу


Именно, зачем несамосущие вещи анализировать на предмет самосущего? Разве с самого начала все не ясно?)



> Я: объект абсолютного анализа не существует, так как относительная истина не является подлежащей абсолютному анализу и абсолютная истина также не является подлежащей абсолютному анализу. Первый аргумент принимается тобой.


Согласен, подтверждаю



> Второй аргумент обоснован, так как в Ламриме сказано: "логическое отрицание самосущего бытия формы и прочего невозможно на абсолютном [уров-
> не]".


Потому что отрицание несамосуще. И все, только поэтому. Объектом анализа может быть и модель предполагаемого оппонентом существующего, на предмет ее соответствия наблюдаемому самим оппонентом. Такая модель существует.







> А что является?


 Все самосущее. Хоть самосущий кувшин, хоть его основа, самосущая, хоть имя. И взамозависимость самосущая тоже.

----------


## Dron

> анализ и исследование у тебя не одно и то же?! 
> 
> относительное явление и относительная истина не одно и то же?!


Одно, просто, если у кого-то есть сомнения в несамосущности относительного явления, то можно строить прасанги на основании этого допущения. Разве нет?)

----------


## Dron

> Подтверждаешь, что части кувшина (или цветоформа - цветные пятна разной формы - кувшина) являются объектом неконцептуального чувственного восприятия (чисто чувственного восприятия)?


Подтверждаю. Все это воспринимается, но не раскладывается по полкам, концептуальным.




> Подтверждаешь, что неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие (чисто чувственное восприятие) воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина (или цветоформу - множество цветных пятен разной формы - кувшина)?


Да, иначе что-либо из списка становится внезапно невидимым.

----------


## Нико

По-моему, мы воспринимаем кувшин как некий общий образ, отложившийся в сознании благодаря общности восприятия оного. Мы по отдельности не воспринимаем множество частей кувшина....имхо. Без анализа-то.

----------


## Dron

> По-моему, мы воспринимаем кувшин как некий общий образ, отложившийся в сознании благодаря общности восприятия оного. Мы по отдельности не воспринимаем множество частей кувшина....имхо. Без анализа-то.


Ну, ясно, узор то ты не видишь на кувшине, видать, он слегка невидим.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, ясно, узор то ты не видишь на кувшине, видать, он слегка невидим


А мы видим кувшин расчленённо или общо? Т.е. отделяем узор на кувшине от самого кувшина? Или всё вместе видим: "Вот, узорчатый кувшин"....

----------


## Dron

> А мы видим кувшин расчленённо или общо? Т.е. отделяем узор на кувшине от самого кувшина? Или всё вместе видим: "Вот, узорчатый кувшин"....


Видим все вместе.

----------


## Нико

> Видим все вместе.


Да, да! Если в силу мирских условностей у нас возникло понятие об "узорчатом кувшине". Если нет такого понятия, то мы подумаем: "Что это за зверь такой узорчатый"?

----------


## Dron

> Да, да! Если в силу мирских условностей у нас возникло понятие об "узорчатом кувшине". Если нет такого понятия, то мы подумаем: "Что это за зверь такой узорчатый"?


Тема посвящена чувственному восприятию, так что пассажи про понятия тут неуместны.

----------


## Нико

> Тема посвящена чувственному восприятию, так что пассажи про понятия тут неуместны.


Чувственного восприятия без понятий не бывает. Поскольку мы чувственно воспринимаем только понятийные образы (общности или частности).

----------


## Dron

> Чувственного восприятия без понятий не бывает. Поскольку мы чувственно воспринимаем только понятийные образы (общности или частности).


Ангел, уймись, покушай снег, или небесную халву.

----------


## Нико

> Ангел, уймись, покушай снег, или небесную халву.


А ты вспомни чуть-чуть про МП, ангел.

----------


## Dron

Чувственное восприятие без понятий- бывает.

----------


## Нико

> Чувственное восприятие без понятий- бывает.


 Я где-то слышала или читала, что мы воспринимаем зрительно не сами объекты, а понятийные их образы. То есть, видим потёмкинские деревни. Мы же не не видим объект в 3D? Мы видим только фронтальную его часть. Здесь есть над чем подумать на досуге. Правда, ангел?

----------


## Dron

> Я где-то слышала или читала, что мы воспринимаем зрительно не сами объекты, а понятийные их образы.


И как ты относишься к тому оригинальному мнению?

----------


## Нико

Вот так примерно: 

"Когда я что-нибудь сильно преувеличиваю, я всегда сам в это верю!" (с) 

А вообще... У Майкла Роуча читала. Хоть он и одиозен, но читала, когда ещё не совсем одиозным был. Впечатлил тот факт, что мы не видим чувственно объект целиком, видим картинку, созданную привычными тенденциями видеть образы, построенные умом, на самом деле. Видимость самобытия. Мы не способны чувственно охватить весь объект. Если хочешь, это наименование -- мыслеобраз -- преображённый нашим неведением в некую "зримую форму".

----------


## Нико

Ну ладно, последнее из того же классика, но в тему: 

"— Кто-то уносит вещи из папиного дома.
— Так это же здорово, — весело сказала Туу-тикки. — Тебя и так окружает слишком много вещей. И тех, о которых ты вспоминаешь, и тех, о которых ты только мечтаешь".

----------


## Dron

> Вот так примерно: 
> 
> "Когда я что-нибудь сильно преувеличиваю, я всегда сам в это верю!" (с) 
> 
> А вообще... У Майкла Роуча читала. Хоть он и одиозен, но читала, когда ещё не совсем одиозным был. Впечатлил тот факт, что мы не видим чувственно объект целиком, видим картинку, созданную привычными тенденциями видеть образы, построенные умом, на самом деле. Видимость самобытия. Мы не способны чувственно охватить весь объект. Если хочешь, это наименование -- мыслеобраз -- преображённый нашим неведением в некую "зримую форму".


Ангел, ты, как бы это сказать, не лишена тяги к познанию. Преклоняюсь.

----------


## Нико

Сразу предупреждаю, что это похоже на флуд. Просто тоже в тему. Надо чем-то таким разбавить излишне серьёзную дискуссию не о чём. 

О ангел залгавшийся, сразу бы, сразу б, 
И я б опоил тебя чистой печалью! 
Но так — я не смею, но так — зуб за зуб! 
О скорбь, зараженная ложью вначале, 
О горе, о горе в проказе! 

О ангел залгавшийся,— нет, не смертельно 
Страданье, что сердце, что сердце в экземе! 
Но что же ты душу болезнью нательной 
Даришь на прощанье? Зачем же бесцельно 
Целуешь, как капли дождя, и, как время, 
Смеясь, убиваешь, за всех, перед всеми!

----------


## Ильят

> Из взаимозависимостине выводится одинаковая по всем параметрам наблюдаемость, или ненаблюдаемость.
> Пример - зерно и росток. Взаимозависимы, но ненаблюдаемы в одно время.


Я же там написал: как признак и основа признака. Согласен, что признак и основа признака взаимозависимы, но ненаблюдаемы в одно время?




> Я не писал "так как", это ты написал, я не делал аргументом существование чего-либо в качестве объекта анализа, просто сказал - основа чувственного - результат анализа, и чувственно не наблюдается. Под результатом анализа имеется ввиду следующее - понимая, что явление не существует собственной силой, понимаем, что оно существует иным способом, силой обозначения, даваемого тому, что по своей сути- не явление.


Я написал этот силлогизм, чтобы было понятней.

----------


## Ильят

> И что? См. объяснение в посте выше.


Относительная истина анализируется 




> Именно, зачем несамосущие вещи анализировать на предмет самосущего? Разве с самого начала все не ясно?)


Относительная истина - ложь, так как несамосущему приписывается самосущее. Если не приписывается, то это не отн. истина, а просто относительное.




> Согласен, подтверждаю


Согласен, что объект абсолютного анализа не существует?




> Все самосущее. Хоть самосущий кувшин, хоть его основа, самосущая, хоть имя. И взамозависимость самосущая тоже.


Я спрашивал: "что является объектом исследования на основе довода лишенности единичности и множественности"?

А ежели я спрошу: "что является объектом исследования на основе довода зависимого возникновения"? Твой ответ будет тот же? Не чувствуешь разницу между моими вопросами и одинаковость твоих ответов?

----------


## Ильят

> Одно, просто, если у кого-то есть сомнения в несамосущности относительного явления, то можно строить прасанги на основании этого допущения. Разве нет?)


Итого: пришли к тому, что относительная истина подлежит исследованию обоими анализами - отн. и абс.

----------


## Ильят

> Подтверждаю. Все это воспринимается, но не раскладывается по полкам, концептуальным.


Итого: пришли к тому, что основа явления является объектом неконцептуального чувственного восприятия (чисто чувственного восприятия). Основа явления - это и есть множество частей кувшина (или цветоформа - множество цветных пятен разной формы - кувшина).




> Да, иначе что-либо из списка становится внезапно невидимым.
> Согласен (#400)


Итого: пришли к тому, что здоровый орган глаза воспринимает один предмет - сам кувшин как единое (единичное) и множество его частей одновременно.
И что неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие (чисто чувственное восприятие) воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина (или цветоформу - множество цветных пятен разной формы - кувшина).

Ты: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина

Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина, так как не воспринимает эти два как один образ (rnam pa), и не воспринимает эти два как два отдельных образа одновременно.
\Охватывание существует, так как если некое неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает два предмета ни как один образ, ни как два отдельных образа одновременно, это охватывается тем, что это неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает те предметы одновременно, приходим к этому, так как являющимся объектом (snang yul) неконцептуального чувственного восприятия является только образ, и этот образ может быть только одним или множеством, приходим к этому, так как два: единичность и множество являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении (phan tshun spangs 'gal) - если [нечто] является одним из них, то с необходимостью не является другим, и наоборот\.

Ты: первый аргумент не обоснован

Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина как один образ, так как один образ, воспринимаемый им, не является общей (объединяющей) основой (gzhi mthun) этих двух.
\Охватывание существует, так как если один образ, воспринимаемый неконцептуальным чувственным восприятием, не является общей (объединяющей) основой каких-либо двух предметов, это охватывается тем, что неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает эти два предмета как один образ\.

Ты: аргумент не обоснован

Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие; один образ, воспринимаемый им, не является общей основой самого кувшина - единого, и множества частей кувшина, так как один образ, воспринимаемый им и являющийся общей основой этих двух, не существует.

Ты: аргумент не обоснован

Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие; один образ, воспринимаемый им и являющийся общей основой самого кувшина - единого, и множества частей кувшина, не существует, так как сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении (phan tshun spangs 'gal), приходим к этому, так как два: единое и множество являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении.
\Охватывание существует, так как если два предмета являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении, это охватывается несуществованием их общей основы, приходим к этому, так как признаком несовместимости ('gal) является отличие и невозможность общей основы (tha dad cing gzhi mthun mi srid pa)\. 

Аргумент обоснован и охватывание существует. Спорить более не с чем.

Ты: второй аргумент в вышестоящем не обоснован

Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина как два отдельных образа одновременно, так как не воспринимает два отдельных являющихся объекта - образа: сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина одновременно.

Ты: аргумент не обоснован

Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает два отдельных являющихся объекта - образа: сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина одновременно, так как не является двумя потоками обладателя объекта (yul can), приходим к этому, так как всегда является только одним потоком сознания.
\Охватывание существует, так как если нечто всегда является только одним потоком сознания, оно охватывается тем, что никогда не является двумя потоками обладателя объекта, и, если нечто никогда не является двумя потоками обладателя объекта, оно охватывается тем, что никогда не воспринимает два отдельных являющихся объекта одновременно.

Аргумент обоснован и охватывание существует. Спорить более не с чем.

Кроме того:
Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина, так как не воспринимает эти два как тождественные друг другу и не воспринимает эти два как отличные друг от друга.
\Охватывание существует, так как если некое неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает два предмета ни как тождественные друг другу, ни как отличные друг от друга, это охватывается тем, что это неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает те предметы одновременно.
Первый аргумент уже обоснован (один образ, синонимы).\

Ты: второй аргумент не обоснован

Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина как отличные друг от друга, так как не воспринимает отличие.

Ты: аргумент не обоснован

Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает отличие, так как не воспринимает общий признак.
\Охватывание существует, так как дхарма отличия является общим признаком, приходим к этому, так как в "Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев" Нгаванг Таши сказано:

"Грубое [чувственное]; невозможно проявление явленного - его частей и [его как] обладателя частей в качестве отличных - в неконцептуальном верном познании, так как отличие его частей и [его как] обладателя частей является общим признаком".

Аргумент обоснован и охватывание существует. Спорить более не с чем.

Далее: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает самого кувшина, так как воспринимает основу явления кувшина - множество частей кувшина (или цветоформу - множество цветных пятен разной формы - кувшина).

Аргумент принимается тобой (Подтверждаю. Все это воспринимается #402)

Охватывание (так как неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает множество, оно не воспринимает единое) обосновано выше.

Аргумент обоснован и охватывание существует. Спорить более не с чем.

----------


## Ильят

Точка зрения МП:
неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает основу явления кувшина - множество частей кувшина (или цветоформу - множество цветных пятен разной формы - кувшина) в качестве объекта способа восприятия-признавания ('dzin stangs kyi yul) кувшина. Сознание глаза принимает вид (создает образ) этого множества (из общего фона цветных пятен "вырезается" "аппликация"). Это являющийся объект неконцептуального восприятия. Он "передается" (оставляет отпечаток (bag chags) в сознании умственного) концептуальному сознанию умственного, которое отсекает от него (теперь уже от отпечатка, имеющего тот же вид, что и образ неконцептуального восприятия) всё, что не является кувшином, таким образом делая его концептом кувшина. Это являющийся объект концептуального восприятия. Этот концепт кувшина через приписывание (sgro 'dogs) "проецируется" на основу явления кувшина, "соотносится", "совмещается" с ней, кажется "самим кувшином" - внешним единым (концепт - единое, постоянное) кувшином. Это признаваемый объект (zhen yul). Если признать, что так оно и есть, как кажется - существует внешний единый сам кувшин, то это - признание самости кувшина. Оно устраняется в том числе исследованием на основе довода лишенности единичности и множественности, когда основу явления - внешнюю данность - множество сравнивают с внешним единым самим кувшином. Конечно же, раз единый сам кувшин не существует как внешнее (и потому не воспринимается чувственно), а существует лишь умозрительно (zhen yul), фактически будучи лишь концептом, то обнаруживаются противоречия, что приводит к пониманию всего вышеописанного процесса восприятия кувшина. Поэтому, если бы существовал сам кувшин - внешний единый, тогда он мог бы каким-то образом восприниматься чувственно вместе с основой явления кувшина, но тогда исследование на основе довода лишенности единичности и множественности утратило бы смысл.
.

----------

Сергей Хос (24.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Я же там написал: как признак и основа признака. Согласен, что признак и основа признака взаимозависимы, но ненаблюдаемы в одно время?


Согласен.





> Я написал этот силлогизм, чтобы было понятней.


Не согласен с ним.

----------


## Dron

> Относительная истина - ложь, так как несамосущему приписывается самосущее. Если не приписывается, то это не отн. истина, а просто относительное.


Если просто относительное, то ты отрицаешь истинность Триратны.




> Согласен, что объект абсолютного анализа не существует?


Самосущего не существует. Если ты об этом, то я согласен.





> Я спрашивал: "что является объектом исследования на основе довода лишенности единичности и множественности"?
> 
> А ежели я спрошу: "что является объектом исследования на основе довода зависимого возникновения"? Твой ответ будет тот же? Не чувствуешь разницу между моими вопросами и одинаковость твоих ответов?


Мой ответ будет тот же- самосущее.

----------


## Dron

> Итого: пришли к тому, что основа явления является объектом неконцептуального чувственного восприятия


Нет, не пришли. Нет оснований.







> Итого: пришли к тому, что здоровый орган глаза воспринимает один предмет - сам кувшин как единое (единичное) и множество его частей одновременно.
> И что неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие (чисто чувственное восприятие) воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина (или цветоформу - множество цветных пятен разной формы - кувшина).


Да, чувственное все это воспринимает, иначе придется признать невидимость частей, узоров, или всего кувшина.




> Ты: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина
> 
> Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина,


Понятно. Теперь расскажи, что именно невидимо- кувшин, или его части? Или все сразу?

----------


## Dron

> Точка зрения МП:
> неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает основу явления кувшина.


Чувственное воспринимает результат анализа?




> - множество частей кувшина (или цветоформу - множество цветных пятен разной формы - кувшина) в качестве объекта способа восприятия-признавания ('dzin stangs kyi yul) кувшина.


Чувственное у тебя воспринимает части кувшина, но не сам кувшин?



> Сознание глаза принимает вид


Да, вид, но не основу.



> (создает образ) этого множества (из общего фона цветных пятен "вырезается" "аппликация"). Это являющийся объект неконцептуального восприятия. Он "передается" (оставляет отпечаток (bag chags) в сознании умственного) концептуальному сознанию умственного, которое отсекает от него (теперь уже от отпечатка, имеющего тот же вид, что и образ неконцептуального восприятия) всё, что не является кувшином, таким образом делая его концептом кувшина. Это являющийся объект концептуального восприятия. Этот концепт кувшина через приписывание (sgro 'dogs) "проецируется" на основу явления кувшина, "соотносится", "совмещается" с ней, кажется "самим кувшином" - внешним единым (концепт - единое, постоянное) кувшином. Это признаваемый объект (zhen yul). Если признать, что так оно и есть, как кажется - существует внешний единый сам кувшин, то это - признание самости кувшина.


Если признать, что цветовое пятно существует так, как кажется, то это признание самости пятна, и признание ложности чувственного для МП, нет?

----------


## Greedy

Множество цветных пятен - основа явления. Воспринимается неконцептуальным чувственным восприятием (глазом цветоформы).



> неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает основу явления кувшина - множество частей кувшина (или цветоформу - множество цветных пятен разной формы - кувшина) в качестве объекта способа восприятия-признавания ('dzin stangs kyi yul) кувшина.


Из основы явления вырезается образ - объект неконцептуального восприятия (сознание глаза).



> Сознание глаза принимает вид (создает образ) этого множества (из общего фона цветных пятен "вырезается" "аппликация"). Это являющийся объект неконцептуального восприятия.


От этого объекта неконцептуального восприятия концептуальное сознание умственного вычленяет концепт кувшина - объект концептуального восприятия. (сознание ума).



> Он "передается" (оставляет отпечаток (bag chags) в сознании умственного) концептуальному сознанию умственного, которое отсекает от него (теперь уже от отпечатка, имеющего тот же вид, что и образ неконцептуального восприятия) всё, что не является кувшином, таким образом делая его концептом кувшина. Это являющийся объект концептуального восприятия.


Объект концептуального восприятия совмещается с основой явления - признаваемый объект.



> Этот концепт кувшина через приписывание (sgro 'dogs) "проецируется" на основу явления кувшина, "соотносится", "совмещается" с ней, кажется "самим кувшином" - внешним единым (концепт - единое, постоянное) кувшином. Это признаваемый объект (zhen yul).


Если признаваемый объект (единство объекта концептуального восприятия и основы явления) имеет место быть, то этим признаётся существование самости объектов.



> Если признать, что так оно и есть, как кажется - существует внешний единый сам кувшин, то это - признание самости кувшина.


Понимание, что этого единство не имеет места быть, приходят к пониманию несуществования самости объектов.

Если кратко.
Глаз видит цветоформу. Неконцептуальное сознание глаза формирует образ этого восприятия. Концептуальное сознание этот образ нарезает на объекты. После чего ошибочно считается, что глаз видит не цветоформы, а объекты.

Объекты, судя по всему, являются предыдущими отпечатками образов неконцептуального восприятия глаза, которые распознаются как содержащиеся в данном неконцептуальном образе.
Хотя это совсем не так. Узнавание происходит не по принципу знакомой картинки, а по принципу знакомого действия. Возникшее ощущение боли узнаётся как боль, тепла - как тепло, кувшин (сосуд, концептуальное понимания вместилища)  - как кувшин.

Т.е. кувшин из неконцептуального зрительного восприятия вычленяется не потому, что он похож на какое-то предыдущее зрительное восприятие, которое было обозначено как кувшин, а потому что распознаётся схожее функционирование данного объекта с функционированием того, что ранее было обозначено как кувшин.

Тут фундаментальную роль играет действие.
На образ неконцептуального зрительного восприятия (клякса из цветоформ) накладывается поток кармических отпечатков (различные варианты действий). Когда всплывает такое действие, которое сопровождалось объектами, имеющих схожие очертания в текущей кляксе, то происходит концептуальное распознание данной кляксы из цветоформ. Теперь она начинает состоят из осмысленных (функциональных) объектов.

Называть воспринимаемое зрительно основой явления для кувшина - слишком сильно.
Кувшин воспринимается не потому, что глаз воспринял некую цветоформу, а потому что в потоке кармических отпечатков всплыл кувшин. Если при этом воспринимаемое зрительно не распознаётся как кувшин, то кувшин остаётся воображаемым. Если распознаётся - зависимым: его бытие будет зависеть от динамики зрительно воспринимаемого.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Точка зрения МП:
> неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает основу явления кувшина - множество частей кувшина (или цветоформу - множество цветных пятен разной формы - кувшина) в качестве объекта способа восприятия-признавания ('dzin stangs kyi yul) кувшина. Сознание глаза принимает вид (создает образ) этого множества (из общего фона цветных пятен "вырезается" "аппликация"). Это являющийся объект неконцептуального восприятия.


То есть восприятие является неконцептуальным вплоть до snang yul?

----------


## Ильят

Согласен, что признак и основа признака взаимозависимы, но ненаблюдаемы в одно время?




> Согласен.


mtshan nyid, laksana - *признак* (определение определяемого) - *то, что осуществляет определение* (mtshon byed - указывает) *определяемого* или соответствует трем критериям (обладает полнотой (полным составом) трех дхарм [-критериев] субстанционального существования (rdzas yod kyi chos gsum 'dren tshul yod de) или полнотой (полным составом) трех дхарм, осуществляющих полное установление (или определение) (rnam par 'jog byed chos gsum tshang ba)):
[1] являющееся признаком вообще;
[2] *имеющее место в отношении собственной основы определения (признака)*;
[3] не являющееся определением (признаком) некого иного [определяемого] по отношению к тому, [что] является собственным определяемым.

mtshan gzhi, laksaya - *основа определения (основа признака) - то, что помимо своего собственного признака обладает и другим признаком, основой (опорой) которого оно является*. 
dngos po'i mtshan gzhi'i - *основа определения (признака) действительного - основа осуществления определения действительного [как] способного создать смысл* (don byed nus pas dngos po mtshon par byed pa'i gzhi)

Думаю, из определений уже понятна ошибочность твоего мнения. Приведу еще это:

"Основа определения (признака): звук.
Звук; он является основой осуществления определения (mtshon par byed pa'i gzhi) действительного [как] способного создать смысл, так как он является основой, благодаря которой [звук] определяется (mtshon par bya ba'i gzhi) как действительное тем индивидом, который, определив (nges pa) верным познанием [звук] как являющееся способным создать смысл, не определил (ma nges pa) верным познанием [звук] как являющееся действительным".

Звук становится основой признака действительного одновременно с определением его верным познанием как имеющего признак действительного - способность создать смысл.
Также и с явлением и основой явления.

----------


## Ильят

> Если просто относительное, то ты отрицаешь истинность Триратны.


Истинность - bden? Отрицаю

Согласен, что объект абсолютного анализа не существует?




> Самосущего не существует. Если ты об этом, то я согласен.


А не самосущий существует? Если да, то что им является - относительная истина или абсолютная?




> Мой ответ будет тот же- самосущее.


Тогда на каком основании им даны разные имена?

----------


## Ильят

Итого: пришли к тому, что основа явления является объектом неконцептуального чувственного восприятия




> Нет, не пришли. Нет оснований.


Отказываешься, что неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает части кувшина? Ты же столько раз это подтверждал!  :Smilie:  Или у тебя какая-то другая "основа явления"? Так не надо здесь наделять "основу явления" своим смыслом. Иначе мы будем говорить о разных предметах и разговора не получится. Основа явления - это и есть *множество частей кувшина (или цветоформа - множество цветных пятен разной формы - кувшина)*




> Понятно. Теперь расскажи, что именно невидимо- кувшин, или его части? Или все сразу?


Вдогонку еще один диспут:

Ты: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина

Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина, так как не воспринимает сам кувшин.

Ты: аргумент не обоснован

Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает сам кувшин, так как воспринимает только некоторые части (=стороны) кувшина, а некоторые не воспринимает, тогда как кувшин является тождественным по сущности только всем своим частям (=сторонам).
\Охватывание существует, так как если нечто воспринимает только некоторые части (=стороны) кувшина, а некоторые не воспринимает, тогда как кувшин является тождественным по сущности только всем своим частям (=сторонам), это охватывается тем, что это нечто не воспринимает сам кувшин\.
Первый аргумент (неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает только некоторые части (=стороны) кувшина, а некоторые не воспринимает) легко понять и проверить на опыте.

Ты: второй аргумент не обоснован (если ты не согласен, что кувшин является тождественным по сущности только всем своим частям (=сторонам))

Я: часть кувшина; она, не входящая в состав частей кувшина, которым кувшин тождественен по сущности, существует, так как кувшин не является тождественным по сущности всем своим частям (=сторонам).

Ты: согласен

Я: часть кувшина, не входящая в состав частей кувшина, которым кувшин тождественен по сущности, не является частью кувшина, так как она существует и не входит в состав частей кувшина, которым кувшин тождественен по сущности.

Ты: согласен

Я: часть кувшина, не являющаяся частью кувшина; она существует, так как она, не входящая в состав частей кувшина, которым кувшин тождественен по сущности, не является частью кувшина.

Согласие невозможно, так как часть кувшина, не являющаяся частью кувшина, не существует.

Нет сейчас под рукой книги "Учение о верном познании в философии МП" Донца. Там должны быть цитаты прасангиков об этом (о невидимости самого кувшина).

----------


## Ильят

> Чувственное воспринимает результат анализа?


Основа явления не является результатом анализа. Основа явления является внешней данностью. Внешняя данность - результат анализа?




> Чувственное у тебя воспринимает части кувшина, но не сам кувшин?


Если и говорить, что воспринимает сам кувшин, то "кувшин" здесь - условное имя для основы явления кувшина, чтобы не противоречить миру (мир: "я вижу кувшин"). Это я уже говорил тебе.




> Если признать, что цветовое пятно существует так, как кажется, то это признание самости пятна, и признание ложности чувственного для МП, нет?


Цветовое пятно как основа явления кувшина не "кажется", а воспринимается неконцептуально. Если же вместо кувшина как общего объекта восприятия задействуется цветовое пятно, то просто замени в моем описании процесса восприятия "кувшин" на "цв. пятно". Тогда да, "если признать, что так оно и есть, как кажется - существует внешнее единое цв. пятно, то это - признание самости цв. пятна".

----------


## Ильят

> Множество цветных пятен - основа явления. Воспринимается неконцептуальным чувственным восприятием (глазом цветоформы).
> 
> Из основы явления вырезается образ - объект неконцептуального восприятия (сознание глаза).


Можно и так сказать. Основа явления - внешняя данность, и именно та, которая является основой для соответствующего явления (являющегося объекта), например, явления кувшина.




> Если признаваемый объект (единство объекта концептуального восприятия и основы явления) имеет место быть, то этим признаётся существование самости объектов.


Точнее: "имеет место быть в качестве принимаемого за внешнюю данность, то этим признаётся существование самости объектов". То, что он просто есть, понимание того, чем он является, не является признанием существования самости объектов. То, что он просто есть (как результат работы концептуального ума), и понимание того, чем он является, определяет "подобие иллюзии" у бодхисаттв трех чистых.

----------


## Ильят

> То есть восприятие является неконцептуальным вплоть до snang yul?


snang yul есть у неконцептуального и у концептуального. У первого это rnam pa или gzugs brnyan. А у второго - don spyi, ldog pa и т.д. Хотя этот объект второго называют иногда: вид исключения (sel ba'i rnam pa), вид отрицания (dgag pa'i rnam pa).
У неконцептуального только три вида объекта - основа явления (становящаяся объектом способа восприятия-признавания, когда тот задействуется), snang yul и gzung yul. Два последних тождественны по смыслу (только для неконцептуального).

----------

Сергей Хос (25.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

*Ильят*, дайте определение, что оставляет отпечаток в сознании, что выступает в качестве признаков для построения концептуального образа умственного восприятия из неконцептуального образа чувственного восприятия.

----------


## Ильят

> *Ильят*, дайте определение, что оставляет отпечаток в сознании, что выступает в качестве признаков для построения концептуального образа умственного восприятия из неконцептуального образа чувственного восприятия.


Здесь, на первой стр. я уже приводил:
Донец А. М. "Учение о верном познании в философии мадхъямики-прасангики":
Непосредственное чувственное сознание-познание рождается при появлении его объекта и прекращается с его исчезновением. Оставшийся после этого в сознании отпечаток (bag chags) данного объекта может быть воспроизведен памятью с той или иной степенью ясности в следующий момент либо через некоторое, иногда даже очень продолжительное, время. Это познание отпечатка называется познанием воспоминания (dran shes), или познанием вспоминающим. Поскольку эти познания - чувственное и вспоминающее - имеют один и тот же явный объект (mngon gyur), репрезентации которого у них не отличаются, то их характеризуют как непосредственные. Однако чувственное непосредственное познание "входит" в объект утверждающе (sgrub `jug) и прямо, непосредственно, а умственное "входит" в него не прямо и непосредственно, а благодаря "отпечатку", при этом оно исключает всё иное - не являющееся этим объектом - и идентифицирует путем приписывания образа объекта с самим объектом. Поэтому такое непосредственное умственное познание прасангики Гелуг признают концептуальным [Чжамьян Шепа, 3, л. 54].

Второй вопрос не совсем понятен. Может быть, в этой цитате есть на него ответ

----------


## Greedy

> Непосредственное чувственное сознание-познание рождается при появлении его объекта и прекращается с его исчезновением. Оставшийся после этого в сознании отпечаток (bag chags) данного объекта может быть воспроизведен памятью с той или иной степенью ясности в следующий момент либо через некоторое, иногда даже очень продолжительное, время. Это познание отпечатка называется познанием воспоминания (dran shes), или познанием вспоминающим. Поскольку эти познания - чувственное и вспоминающее - имеют один и тот же явный объект (mngon gyur), репрезентации которого у них не отличаются, то их характеризуют как непосредственные. Однако чувственное непосредственное познание "входит" в объект утверждающе (sgrub `jug) и прямо, непосредственно, а умственное "входит" в него не прямо и непосредственно, а благодаря "отпечатку", при этом оно исключает всё иное - не являющееся этим объектом - и идентифицирует путем приписывания образа объекта с самим объектом. Поэтому такое непосредственное умственное познание прасангики Гелуг признают концептуальным [Чжамьян Шепа, 3, л. 54].


Правильно ли я понимаю, что чувственное зрительное напрямую воспринимает "кляксу из цветоформ" и эта "клякса из цветоформ" становится отпечатком, который в будущем используется концептуальным умственным?

----------


## Ильят

*Dron*

Помнится, ты не соглашался, что двойственная явленность (gnyis snang) признается в МП завесой познаваемого.

Ламрим:
Но что *в данной системе* считается *завесой всеве-
дению*?—*Завеса всеведению—это иллюзия двой-
ственного видения*, где лишенные самобытия вещи
кажутся имеющими самобытие из-за склонностей,
которые прочно заложены в потоке психики безна-
чальным цеплянием за самосущее бытие, побуждаю-
щим [эти склонности].

'o na *'di pa'i lugs la* *shes sgrib* gang la byed snyam na| *shes sgrib ni* thog ma med pa ... rang bzhin med bzhin du rang bzhin yod par *snang ba'i gnyis snang* gi 'khrul pa rnams yin te

----------


## Ильят

> Правильно ли я понимаю, что чувственное зрительное напрямую воспринимает "кляксу из цветоформ" и эта "клякса из цветоформ" становится отпечатком, который в будущем используется концептуальным умственным?


Чувственное зрительное воспринимает "кляксу из цветоформ" через образ (вид, копию (rnam pa), отражение, репрезентация (gzugs brnyan)) (посредством образа, вида и т.д.). "Напрямую" - обычно значит "без образа" - так считают только Вайбхашики (см. Кончёг Чжигме Ванпо. "Драг. ожерелье фил. школ").

эта "клякса из цветоформ" становится отпечатком, от которого (точнее: в отношении которого) концептуальным умственным отсекается всё, что не является неким предметом. При этом вид (репрезентация) этого отпечатка совпадает с видом образа неконцептуального зрительного восприятия - та же "клякса", но с присоединенным концептуальным определением. Всё вместе - концепт, который в будущем используется концептуальным умственным. "Клякса" и ее определение относительно самостоятельны, так как клякса может и не меняться, а ее конц. определение может меняться. Думаю так.

sel 'jug, apoha pravrtti – исключающее вхождение – это вхождение в свой объект в силу признавания (rang yul la 'dod pa'i dbang gis 'jug pa). Или вхождение в свой объект аналитическое (cha shas su phye nas, «разделив на части»)
...
Осуществляется через посредство вида (rnam pa), который обозначает здесь концептуально сконструированную репрезентацию объекта, или концептуальное отражение (gzugs brnyan) объекта. Поскольку подобная репрезентация исключает все, что не является данным объектом, то именуется исключающей репрезентацией (sel ba'i rnam pa). А поскольку ее сознавание требует непосредственного (dngos su) (но не обязательно прямого, так как может отрицаться непрямо) отрицания в ее отношении объекта отрицания (является иным, нежели объект), то она будет отрицанием или отрицающей репрезентацией (dgag pa'i rnam pa).
Тождественно по смыслу: вхождение в свой объект посредством вида исключения (sel ba'i rnam pas 'jug), вхождение в свой объект посредством вида отрицания (dgag pa'i rnam pas 'jug), ум, входящий в объект исключающее (sel 'jug gi blo)

----------


## Кунсанг

Относительная истина как может быть ложью если это истина? Вопрос который анализируется ОИ это то, как вещи существуют. Абсолютная истина анализирует как вещи не существуют.

----------


## Greedy

> Чувственное зрительное воспринимает "кляксу из цветоформ" через образ (вид, копию (rnam pa), отражение, репрезентация (gzugs brnyan)) (посредством образа, вида и т.д.). "Напрямую" - обычно значит "без образа" - так считают только Вайбхашики (см. Кончёг Чжигме Ванпо. "Драг. ожерелье фил. школ").


Не совсем понятен механизм образования этого образа.
Чувственное зрительное - это в Вашей системе сознание глаза или нечто-то другое?




> эта "клякса из цветоформ" становится отпечатком, от которого (точнее: в отношении которого) концептуальным умственным отсекается всё, что не является неким предметом. При этом вид (репрезентация) этого отпечатка совпадает с видом образа неконцептуального зрительного восприятия - та же "клякса", но с присоединенным концептуальным определением. Всё вместе - концепт, который в будущем используется концептуальным умственным. "Клякса" и ее определение относительно самостоятельны, так как клякса может и не меняться, а ее конц. определение может меняться. Думаю так.


_Уточнение к первому определению._
Неконцептуальное зрительное восприятие и чувственно зрительное - одно и то же или нет?




> эта "клякса из цветоформ" становится отпечатком, от которого (точнее: в отношении которого) концептуальным умственным отсекается всё, что не является неким предметом.


Откуда берётся представление о некоем предмете, коий является образцом для вычленения из "кляксы из цветоформ"?

----------


## Ильят

> Относительная истина как может быть ложью если это истина? Вопрос который анализируется ОИ это то, как вещи существуют. Абсолютная истина анализирует как вещи не существуют.


Ра Сонам Вангьял. "Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов":

_несоединившаяся дхарма, имеющее место относительно (kun rdzob tu grub pa), имеющее место ложно (rdzun par grub pa) являются тождественными по смыслу

Некто сказал (Н): Если [нечто] является относительной истиной (kun rdzob bden pa), [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является истиной, [будучи] относительным (является истиной относительно) (kun rdzob tu bden pa)
А: Обратно тождественное колонны является истиной, [будучи] относительным, так как является относительной истиной
Н: Аргумент не обоснован (Обратно тождественное колонны не является относительной истиной)
А: Обратно тождественное колонны является относительной истиной, так как является дхармой, приписываемой концептуально (rtog pas sgro btags kyi chos), приходим к этому, так как является дхармой, лишь полагаемой в силу обозначения именем (ming brdas bzhag tsam gyi chos)
Н: (Обратно тождественное колонны не является дхармой, лишь полагаемой в силу обозначения именем)
А: Колонна; ее обратно тождественное является дхармой, лишь полагаемой в силу обозначения именем, так как она имеет место [в качестве] основы
Н: Согласен в основе
А: Обратно тождественное колонны не является истиной [будучи] относительным, так как является ложью [будучи] относительным (kun rdzob tu brdzun pa)
Н: (Обратно тождественное колонны не является ложью [будучи] относительным)
А: Обратно тождественное колонны является ложью [будучи] относительным, так как является обоими: ложью и относительным, приходим к этому, так как является относительной истиной

Другой [пример опровержения]
Н: Обратно тождественное колонны является обоими: истиной и относительным, так как является относительной истиной
А: Не охватывается.
Согласие невозможно, так как два: относительное и истина являются несовместимыми
Н: (Два: относительное и истина не являются несовместимыми)
А: Два: относительное и истина являются несовместимыми, так как два: ложь (rdzun pa) и истина являются несовместимыми

Некто сказал (Н): Относительное не является истиной, так как является ложью (rdzun pa) - является тем, с чем нужно соглашаться ('dod len thebs pa yin te), так как то, что то относительное не является истиной, [соответствует] роду согласия ('dod rigs pa)_

Нгаванг Таши. "Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев":

_Предмет познания не является относительной истиной, так как является относительной ложью (kun rdzob brdzun pa).
Если так говорят, то не охватывается_.

Т.е. если предмет познания и является относительной ложью, то не обязательно, что он не является относительной истиной

Клеша неведение делает относительное истинным (истиной).

Мадхъямакаватара:

_То, что является объектом ложного видения, – относительная истина.
...
Для шраваков же, пратьекабудд и бодхисаттв, избавившихся от [имеющегося у] обладателей клеш неведения, видящих [существование] феноменального – санскар[178] как подобное существованию отражения, и т. д., [это] является фальшивым бытием, а истинным – нет, так как [они] не признают [его] за истинное. Простаков обманывает, а для других возникающее зависимо будет только относительным, подобно иллюзии[179]._

----------

Германн (27.03.2013)

----------


## Ильят

> Не совсем понятен механизм образования этого образа.
> Чувственное зрительное - это в Вашей системе сознание глаза или нечто-то другое?
> Неконцептуальное зрительное восприятие и чувственно зрительное - одно и то же или нет?


чувственное зрительное восприятие может включать элемент концептуального определения видимого концептуальным сознанием умственного. А может не включать. Неконцептуальное зрительное восприятие, понятно, не включает тот элемент. Верное познание-зрительное восприятие обязательно включает тот элемент. Во всех трех случаях действует сознание глаза. Там, где включен элемент концептуальности, действует сознание умственного.

Откуда берётся представление о некоем предмете, коий является образцом для вычленения из "кляксы из цветоформ"?[/QUOTE]

Вопрос непонятен. "Клякса из цветоформ" уже вычленена из общего фона цветных пятен. Потом соединяется с концептом (через вышеописанный процесс). Или вы имеете в виду, когда некто осознанно ищет конкретный предмет (или в некоторой степени неосознанно ищет некий предмет вообще, без конкретики, который его удовлетворит), и находит в общем фоне цветных пятен подходящую под тот предмет "кляксу из цветоформ"?

----------


## Кунсанг

ОТносительная и аюсолютная истина это одно и то же, только рассматривается с разных сторон. Относительная истина говорит, что вещи существуют зависимо от именования умом, это то, как вещи существуют. Абсолютная истина как вещи не существуют говорит, не существуют самобытийно.

----------

Германн (27.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Мадхъямакаватара:
> 
> _То, что является объектом ложного видения, – относительная истина.
> ...
> Для шраваков же, пратьекабудд и бодхисаттв, избавившихся от [имеющегося у] обладателей клеш неведения, видящих [существование] феноменального – санскар[178] как подобное существованию отражения, и т. д., [это] является фальшивым бытием, а истинным – нет, так как [они] не признают [его] за истинное. Простаков обманывает, а для других возникающее зависимо будет только относительным, подобно иллюзии[179]._


Простаки эту относительную истину не видят. Они видят вещи как самобытийные вещи. Приписывают вещам самобытие. Наделять относительное истинностью это одно, а относительная истина это истина. Она не может быть ложью. Как в Сутре сердца говорится - Форма это пустота, пустота это форма.

----------


## Кунсанг

Его Святейшество Далай-лама:

Две истины


 Среди путей упомянутых выше, пути Высших — это истинные пути, остальные являются как бы подходами к ним. Все пути заключены в пределах метода и мудрости. Метод и мудрость, в свою очередь, зависят от двух истин. В "Основополагающем тексте, называемом "Мудрость" (Праджня-нама-мула-мадхьямакакарика)" XXIV.8) Нагарджуны говорится: 

Учения, изложенные буддами,
 Основаны всецело на двух истинах:
 На истине условной (мирской)
 И абсолютной истине (высшей).

 Достижение Тела Истины (дхармакая) и Тела Формы (рупакая) на "стадии результата" т. е. достижение состояния Будды, зависит от практики метода и мудрости на протяжении пути. Метод и мудрость, в свою очередь, зависят от двух истин, которые представляют собой способ существования основы, или базиса [практики]. Поэтом понимание двух истин очень важно, а это весьма трудная тема. Множество расхождений в догматике между буддийскими школами вызвано различием в трактовке двух истин. 

 Здесь следует сказать несколько слов о двух истинах в соответствии с системой Прасангика-Мадхьямика. Все явления, которые мы воспринимаем, имеют два способа существования. Один это номинальное, или условное, существование явлений а другой — это высший способ их существования, пустотность, то есть отсутствие их самосущего бытия. Приведём пример из другой области: так, ручка, скажем, имеет грубую форму существования, которая видна невооружённым глазом, а также невидимую форму существования — в виде скопления атомов. 

 Что же означает каждая из этих двух: "абсолютная истина" и "условная истина"? 

 Если говорить кратко, то, в грубом приближении, абсолютная истина — это постижение высшей природы объекта познания безошибочно познающим субъектом, а относительная, или условная, истина — это постижение таким субъектом проявлений относительной природы объекта. Так пустота и истинные пресечения суть абсолютные истины, всё же остальное — истины условные. 

 Все явления тем или иным образом зависимы: они либо возникают, изменяются и прекращаются в зависимости от причин, либо находятся в зависимости от потока, либо зависят от своих составных частей и т. д. Но к какому бы типу зависимых явлений они ни относились, они существуют только в зависимости от других явлений. Ни одно из явлений не может существовать само по себе. Поэтому все они пусты, т. е. лишены самосущего бытия. Тем не менее все деятели, действия и объекты условно истинны. Кратко говоря, поскольку явления лишены самосущего бытия, они изменяются, становясь то тем, то другим, а поскольку явления существуют условно, то имеется хорошее и плохое, полезное и вредное.

----------

Германн (27.03.2013)

----------


## Ильят

> ОТносительная и аюсолютная истина это одно и то же, только рассматривается с разных сторон. Относительная истина говорит, что вещи существуют зависимо от именования умом, это то, как вещи существуют. Абсолютная истина как вещи не существуют говорит, не существуют самобытийно.


Согласен




> Простаки эту относительную истину не видят. Они видят вещи как самобытийные вещи. Приписывают вещам самобытие. Наделять относительное истинностью это одно,


Давайте называть вещи своими именами  :Smilie: 

kun rdzob bden pa, samvrti satya – всё закрывающая (всецело закутывающая, скрывающая) истина. Что она закрывает? Абсолютное. Для кого она закрывает, если не для простаков? Для Арьев? В МП самобытие (rang bzhin) = истинность наличия (bden grub). Приписывание вещам самобытия = приписывание вещам истинности наличия. Восприятие вещей как истинных в результате этого приписывания - признак ума простака.




> относительная истина это истина. Она не может быть ложью.


Про то, что относительная истина является ложью, никто и не говорит. Истина не может быть ложью, так как они несовместимы. Речь о том, что то, что называется "истиной" в словосочетании "относительная _истина_" является ложью и называется "относительной истиной" условно - лишь по отношению к обычному врожденному уму (rang dga' ba'i blo lhan skyes) - его характерной особенностью является признание истинности наличия. Оно не может являться истиной, так как является ложью, так как они несовместимы.

На примере с отражением:
Если ребенок, воспринимая отражение лица, наделяет его истинностью (считает лицо в зеркале истинным и истиной), то он заблуждается, и, соответственно, его объект - истинное лицо - вводит его в заблуждение, обманывает, а потому является ложью (в качестве истинного лица). Т,е. ребенок, наделяя лицо в зеркале истинностью, "делает" его ложью. Переставая наделять его истинностью, "делает" его отражением - тем, чем оно и является.
Бодхисаттвы трех чистых земель перестают наделять вещи истинностью (наличия), потому для них вещи - относительное, но не истина - возникает зависимо, как отражение.

----------


## Greedy

> Вопрос непонятен. "Клякса из цветоформ" уже вычленена из общего фона цветных пятен. Потом соединяется с концептом (через вышеописанный процесс). Или вы имеете в виду, когда некто осознанно ищет конкретный предмет (или в некоторой степени неосознанно ищет некий предмет вообще, без конкретики, который его удовлетворит), и находит в общем фоне цветных пятен подходящую под тот предмет "кляксу из цветоформ"?


Из Вашего объяснение следует, что глаз видит общий фон цветных пятен. Сознание глаза вычленяет из него "кляксу из цветоформ".
По какой причине кляской из цветоформ является не весь общий фон цветных пятен, а только какая-то его часть?

Далее концептуальное сознание соединяет "кляску из цветоформ" с неким концептом.
Откуда берётся этот концепт?

----------


## Ильят

> Из Вашего объяснение следует, что глаз видит общий фон цветных пятен. Сознание глаза вычленяет из него "кляксу из цветоформ".
> По какой причине кляской из цветоформ является не весь общий фон цветных пятен, а только какая-то его часть?


Думаю, общая причина выделения кляксы - карма (созревание плодов кармы). Имеются три варианта: 1. когда клякса выделяется без всякого намерения; 2. когда имеется осознанное намерение найти конкретную вещь (концепт-понятие о вещи уже есть); 3. не помню где (может быть здесь: Д. Устянцев, А. Орлов, «Причинность и карма в буддизме». М. Шечен. 2003.) высказано мнение о "неясном искании в направлении объекта" - когда имеется неудовлетворенность в отношении отсутствия соответствующих (mthun - соответствующих неудовлетворенности) вещей - не вполне осознанное, без конкретики. Тогда тоже выделяются кляксы, подходящие под соответствующие объекты, но без конкретного, вполне осознанного поиска. Некий промежуточный вариант между 1 и 2. Во 2 и 3 варианте не факт, что искомое (осознанно или не вполне) будет найдено (клякса может и не выделиться из общего фона). Т.е. во всех случаях, думаю, конечной причиной выделения является карма.
Общий фон цветных пятен не имеет отношения к сознанию индивида, так как сознание органов чувств работает только с являющимися объектами - в случае с сознанием глаза - с образами клякс (принимает вид (отражение) кляксы).




> Далее концептуальное сознание соединяет "кляску из цветоформ" с неким концептом.
> Откуда берётся этот концепт?


Это можно посмотреть в Щербатской Ф. И. "Теория познания и логика по учению позднейших буддистов" в 2х томах. Там описан схематизм понятий на основе сходства (sarupya) в разделе о результате восприятия (в эл. виде у меня нет и книги сейчас тоже нет).

----------


## Ильят

*Кунсанг*

Ламрим:
А поскольку кажущиеся собственные характеристики не существуют даже
условно, то наставник Чандракирти считает эти [со-
знания] ошибающимися и на условном [уровне].
...
[Возражение]:
—Если [сознания—восприятия синего и прочего]
не ложны с точки зрения обыденного сознания, это
противоречит [их] ошибочности на условном [уровне].
[Ответ]:
—Противоречило бы, если имеющийся здесь в
виду условный уровень [cознания], на котором [они]
ложны, и обыденное сознание, с точки зрения кото-
рого [они] безошибочны, были бы тождественны.
Но, поскольку это два разных условных [уров-
ня],—в чем противоречие?!
То есть логическое отрицание самосущего бытия
формы и прочего невозможно на абсолютном [уров-
не]; значит, должно производиться на условном
[уровне].
Вот для такого условного [уровня] сознания и
ложны чувственные сознания, но для другого, обы-
денно-условного, [уровня] сознания они не ложны.
Поэтому противоречия нет.

Соответственно, для обыденно-условного уровня сознания его объект - истинность (наличия) кувшина или кувшин, имеющий место истинно - будет истинным и истиной и не будет ложным и ложью. Но при "взгляде со стороны" (с другого условного уровня) объект того обыденно-условного сознания будет ложью и ложным и не будет истинным и истиной. Но в обоих случаях кувшин остается относительным (если рассматривается обоими теми сознаниями как относительное, ибо вторым сознанием может рассматриваться и как абсолютное).

----------


## Кунсанг

То есть индивид - ложь? Один и тот же объект не может быть и ложью и истиной.

----------


## Ильят

> То есть индивид - ложь?


Индивид, воспринимаемый обычным врожденным умом, приписывающим ему истинность наличия, и, таким образом становящийся для этого ума истинным (истиной) в качестве имеющего место истинно (= в качестве самобытия, т.к. дхарма (индивид) тождественна своему признаку (самобытию, истинности наличия) ("дхарма дхармин абхеда")), для ума, анализирующего "бытие как оно есть" и устанавливающего отсутствие истинности наличия, является ложью, ложным, а тот обычный врожденный ум - заблуждающимся относительно истинности наличия индивида (или индивида, имеющего место истинно).




> Один и тот же объект не может быть и ложью и истиной.


Согласен. Но для тех двух умов нет одного объекта, помимо обратно тождественного (ldog pa) индивиду (т.е. общего для обоих тех умов концепта, обозначаемого словом "индивид", без учета задействования способа восприятия-признавания ('dzin stangs) этого индивида (концепта), так как способы восприятия-признавания у тех двух умов несовместимы: один признает его истинностью наличия, а другой - отсутствием истинности наличия; это "обратно тождественное индивиду" является осознаваемым объектом обоих - dmigs yul).

Пример с отражением, с миражом. Видится одно и то же (у обоих один осознаваемый объект - dmigs yul). Но один заблуждается, признавая мираж (отражение) за воду (лицо), и его объект - ложь, принимаемая им за истину. А другой не заблуждается, и его объект - истина.

----------


## Кунсанг

Сам по себе объект не является ложью, а заблуждение насчет этого объекта можно назвать ложью.

----------


## Ильят

> Сам по себе объект не является ложью


Согласен. Пока в его отношении не задействуется ложный способ восприятия-признавания.




> а заблуждение насчет этого объекта можно назвать ложью.


Только не "ложью", а "ложным восприятием", "ложным пониманием" и т.д. А объект такого ложного восприятия будет ложью.

Ламрим:
однако
объекты ложны, поэтому их достоверное познание
не должно быть достоверным относительно соб-
ственных характеристик.
В «Толковании “Четверо-
сотницы”» (13.312) сказано:
«Невозможно, чтобы мирское опровергало видение под-
линной реальности, поскольку оно достоверно лишь в
отношении обыденного и поскольку установлено, что его
объекты—ложные, обманчивые вещи.»
...
—Точно так, как обосновано [разделение] этих двух
[типов] объектов с точки зрения обыденного сознания
на истинные и ложные,—правильно и [различение]
воспринимающих их [сознаний] как безошибочных и
ошибающихся с точки зрения обыденного познания.

и т.д.

----------


## Кунсанг

Объект не будет ложью в любом случае. Если взять кирпич, то обычный человек и арья будут по разному его воспринимать. Однако от этого восприятия кирпич не станет ложью или истиной. Это кирпич в любом случае.

----------


## Greedy

> Думаю, общая причина выделения кляксы - карма (созревание плодов кармы). Имеются три варианта: 1. когда клякса выделяется без всякого намерения; 2. когда имеется осознанное намерение найти конкретную вещь (концепт-понятие о вещи уже есть); 3. не помню где (может быть здесь: Д. Устянцев, А. Орлов, «Причинность и карма в буддизме». М. Шечен. 2003.) высказано мнение о "неясном искании в направлении объекта" - когда имеется неудовлетворенность в отношении отсутствия соответствующих (mthun - соответствующих неудовлетворенности) вещей - не вполне осознанное, без конкретики. Тогда тоже выделяются кляксы, подходящие под соответствующие объекты, но без конкретного, вполне осознанного поиска. Некий промежуточный вариант между 1 и 2. Во 2 и 3 варианте не факт, что искомое (осознанно или не вполне) будет найдено (клякса может и не выделиться из общего фона). Т.е. во всех случаях, думаю, конечной причиной выделения является карма.


Из Вашего объяснение получается, что причиной концептов является карма. А уже они, в свою очередь, ищутся (явно или неявно) в кляксах.

Но как тогда быть с Вашим заявлением, что основа явления кувшина - это объект неконцептуального чувственного восприятия. Т.е. множество цветных пятен разной формы. Т.е. клякса.
А теперь Вы говорите, что для того, чтобы из кляскы выделить кувшин (концепт), нужна карма, которая определяет, что именно искать (явно или неявно) в кляксе.

Получается, что клякса не является основой явления кувшина. Кувшин (концепт) возникает в уме и исчезает в силу кармических причин, т.е. его бытие (возникновение, пребывание и исчезновение) не зависит от кляксы.
От кляксы зависит только то, к какой "реальности" он будет отнесён: воображаемой или зависимой.

----------


## Ильят

> Объект не будет ложью в любом случае.


Противоречие Ламриму:
_однако объекты ложны_




> Если взять кирпич, то обычный человек и арья будут по разному его воспринимать.


Согласен




> Однако от этого восприятия кирпич не станет ложью или истиной.


Кирпич как dmigs yul не станет. Кирпич как 'dzin stangs kyi yul у обычного человека будет отсутствовать, а он будет считать его существующим.




> Это кирпич в любом случае.


Согласен

----------


## Ильят

> Из Вашего объяснение получается, что причиной концептов является карма. А уже они, в свою очередь, ищутся (явно или неявно) в кляксах.
> 
> Но как тогда быть с Вашим заявлением, что основа явления кувшина - это объект неконцептуального чувственного восприятия. Т.е. множество цветных пятен разной формы. Т.е. клякса.
> А теперь Вы говорите, что для того, чтобы из кляскы выделить кувшин (концепт), нужна карма, которая определяет, что именно искать (явно или неявно) в кляксе.
> 
> Получается, что клякса не является основой явления кувшина. Кувшин (концепт) возникает в уме и исчезает в силу кармических причин, т.е. его бытие (возникновение, пребывание и исчезновение) не зависит от кляксы.
> От кляксы зависит только то, к какой "реальности" он будет отнесён: воображаемой или зависимой.


Не. Вы все в одно смешали. Про карму я писал как про причину выделения кляксы из фона.
А причина концептов - "схематизм понятий" (Щербатской). А основа "схем понятий" (т.е. индивид рождается уже с имеющейся заготовкой "схем понятий") тоже, думаю, кармически обусловлена.

чтобы кляску в случае (явного или неявного) поиска определить как кувшин (концепт), нужен побудитель поиска - например, клеша, или мудрость, которая определяет, что нужно (конкретно или как общее) в окружающем мире.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Противоречие Ламриму:
> _однако объекты ложны_


Объекты обманчивы скорее всего имеется в виду под выражением объекты ложны. ТО, как они предстают это обманчиво, они предстают как обладающие самобытием, прочные объекты. ОБъект не ложь, не ложен, а обманчиво предстает перед тем, кто его воспринимает.

----------


## Ильят

> Объекты обманчивы скорее всего имеется в виду под выражением объекты ложны. ТО, как они предстают это обманчиво, они предстают как обладающие самобытием, прочные объекты. ОБъект не ложь, не ложен, а обманчиво предстает перед тем, кто его воспринимает.


Объекты обманчивы = обманывают - признак лжи. Обманывает - ложь => объекты обманывают = объекты ложны.

Вы: кувшин, имеющий место истинно, воспринимаемый обыденным врожденным умом, приписывающим истинность наличия, не является ложным в абсолютном плане
Я: кувшин, имеющий место истинно, воспринимаемый обыденным врожденным умом, приписывающим истинность наличия, является не опровергаемым верным познанием, "исследующим бытие как оно есть", так как не является ложным в абсолютном плане. Аргумент принимается вами. Охватывание существует, так как если нечто не является ложным в абсолютном плане, оно охватывается тем, что является не опровергаемым верным познанием, "исследующим бытие как оно есть".
Вы: согласен
Я: кувшин, имеющий место истинно, воспринимаемый обыденным врожденным умом, приписывающим истинность наличия, является опровергаемым верным познанием, "исследующим бытие как оно есть", так как является опровергаемым верным познанием, опровергающим истинность наличия, и эти два верных познания тождественны по смыслу.

Аргумент обоснован и охватывание существует, так как если нечто является опровергаемым верным познанием, опровергающим истинность наличия, оно охватывается тем, что является опровергаемым верным познанием, "исследующим бытие как оно есть".
Вы: согласен
Я: кувшин, имеющий место истинно, воспринимаемый обыденным врожденным умом, приписывающим истинность наличия, *является ложным* в абсолютном плане, так как является опровергаемым верным познанием, "исследующим бытие как оно есть".
Вы: согласен
Диспут закончен.

----------


## Кунсанг

Диспут закончен)) Объект обманчив и объект есть ложь это разные вещи. Если сказать, что объект есть ложь это будет нигилизм и с точки зрения относительной истины и с точки зрения абсолютной истины.

----------


## Greedy

> Не. Вы все в одно смешали. Про карму я писал как про причину выделения кляксы из фона.
> А причина концептов - "схематизм понятий" (Щербатской). А основа "схем понятий" (т.е. индивид рождается уже с имеющейся заготовкой "схем понятий") тоже, думаю, кармически обусловлена.


Где же я напутал, если Вы говорите тоже самое. Что и причина выделения кляксы из фона кармическая, и причина концептов кармическая.




> чтобы кляску в случае (явного или неявного) поиска определить как кувшин (концепт), нужен побудитель поиска - например, клеша, или мудрость, которая определяет, что нужно (конкретно или как общее) в окружающем мире.


Механизм концептуального восприятия Вами описан следующим образом.
Есть глаз, который воспринимает цветоформы.
Есть концептуальное сознание, которое кармически ищет концепт.
Это кармическое побуждение вызывает зрительное сознание, которое создаёт образ из цветоформ (кляксу).
И концептуальное сознание либо обнаруживает, либо не обнаруживает концепт в кляксе.

Но до этого Вы говорили, что основой явления кувшин являются цветоформы.
Кувшин - это концепт. Цветоформы - это то, что воспринимает глаз.

Сейчас же Вы говорите, что концепты кармически обусловленны, либо, вообще, есть некий "врождённый схематизм понятий". Т.е. Вы признаёте, что концепты не зависят от того, что воспринимает глаз.
Т.е. мы снова возвращаемся к вопросу: что является основой явления концепта (кувшина)?

----------


## Ильят

> Диспут закончен)) Объект обманчив и объект есть ложь это разные вещи. Если сказать, что объект есть ложь это будет нигилизм и с точки зрения относительной истины и с точки зрения абсолютной истины.


Нигилизм - признание несуществования. А ложь существует. Иначе не сможет обманывать.

----------


## Ильят

> Где же я напутал, если Вы говорите тоже самое. Что и причина выделения кляксы из фона кармическая, и причина концептов кармическая.


Я не говорил, что причина концептов - карма




> Механизм концептуального восприятия Вами описан следующим образом.
> Есть глаз, который воспринимает цветоформы.
> Есть концептуальное сознание, которое *кармически* ищет концепт.


чтобы кляску в случае (явного или неявного) поиска определить как кувшин (концепт), нужен *побудитель поиска* - *например, клеша, или мудрость*, которая определяет, что нужно (конкретно или как общее) в окружающем мире.

*Клеши*, например, и *карма* - не одно и то же.




> Это кармическое побуждение вызывает зрительное сознание, которое создаёт образ из цветоформ (кляксу).


Про кармическое побуждение я еще не писал. Карма вызывает зрительное сознание, которое принимает вид кляксы из цветоформ.




> И концептуальное сознание либо обнаруживает, либо не обнаруживает концепт в кляксе.
> 
> Но до этого Вы говорили, что основой явления кувшин являются цветоформы.
> Кувшин - это концепт.


?! В концепт можно налить воду?




> Цветоформы - это то, что воспринимает глаз.


И сознание глаза воспринимает цветоформы (посредством глаз) в качестве образа (вида)




> Сейчас же Вы говорите, что концепты кармически обусловленны, либо, вообще, есть некий "врождённый схематизм понятий". Т.е. Вы признаёте, что концепты не зависят от того, что воспринимает глаз.


Вы читали Щербатского (Дхармакирти) о "схематизме понятий"? Мне думается, что нет. Иначе бы не путали концепты-понятия с их схематизмом.
Если концептуально определяется воспринятое глазом, то как это определение может не зависеть от воспринятого глазом?




> Т.е. мы снова возвращаемся к вопросу: что является основой явления концепта (кувшина)?


снова возвращаемся к прежнему ответу. Не пойму, в чем у вас проблема.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Нигилизм - признание несуществования. А ложь существует. Иначе не сможет обманывать.


Объект не может быть ложью. Объект это объект. Объект может быть обманчив, но как ложь он не существует. Иначе бы он тогда обманывал всех. И он не может обманывать со своей стороны. Радуга обманывает прочным существованием детей, но это не она обманывает, а ум воспринимающих ее обманывается на основе радуги.

----------


## Ильят

*Кунсанг*

Вдогонку:

Вы: Объект не будет ложью в любом случае.
Т.е. если нечто является объектом, оно охватывается тем, что не является ложью для любого ума
Я: Кувшин, имеющий место истинно, в качестве объекта ума, анализирующего "бытие как оно есть"; он не является ложью для этого ума, так как является объектом.
Охватывание должно приниматься вами (не можете сказать: "не охватывается").
Аргумент обоснован, так как является тем, что ведается умом (rig bya).

Вы: согласен

Я: Кувшин, имеющий место истинно, в качестве объекта ума, анализирующего "бытие как оно есть"; он является истиной для этого ума, так как не является ложью для этого ума.
Охватывание существует, так как если некий объект не является ложью для некого ума, он охватывается тем, что является истиной для того ума, приходим к этому, так как два: истина и ложь являются прямо несовместимыми по типу несовместимости взаимного отвержения (= третий вариант невозможен).

Вы: согласен

Я: Кувшин, имеющий место истинно, в качестве объекта ума, анализирующего "бытие как оно есть"; он не является истиной для этого ума, так как является объектом отрицания, который отрицается этим умом, приходим к этому, так как см. Ламрим.
Охватывание существует, так как если нечто является объектом отрицания, который отрицается умом, анализирующим "бытие как оно есть", оно охватывается тем, что не является истиной для этого ума.

Кроме того:
Я: ложное познание - обладатель объекта; его объект не существует, так как истина не является его объектом и ложь не является его объектом
Второй аргумент (ложь не является его объектом) должен приниматься вами.
Первый аргумент (истина не является его объектом) обоснован, так как является ложным познанием, так как является познанием, заблуждающимся в отношении собственного объекта.
Охватывание существует, так как если объектом чего-либо не является истина и не является ложь, это охватывается тем, что объект того чего-либо не существует, приходим к этому, так как два: истина и ложь являются прямо несовместимыми по типу несовместимости взаимного отвержения (= третий вариант невозможен).

«Встреча отца [и] сына» – «Питапутрасамагаме»:
Мудрец мира объясняет [Учение] не слушающим других
Посредством двух этих истин,
Каковы относительная и, соответственно, абсолютная.
Никакой третьей нет.

Вы: согласен

Я: ложное познание - обладатель объекта не существует, так как его объект не существует.
Охватывание существует, так как если объект какого-либо обладателя объекта не существует, это охватывается тем, что оно как обладатель объекта не существует.

Согласие невозможно

Кроме того:
Я: объект; он как истина не существует, так как он как ложь не существует.
Охватывание существует, так как если ложь не существует, это охватывается тем, что истина не существует, приходим к этому, так как два: истина и ложь являются взаимными объектами отрицания и основами отрицания (ложь является основой отрицания истины - объекта отрицания, и наоборот; при отсутствии лжи - основы отрицания - не от чего отрицать истину; нет отрицания - нет и объекта отрицания - истины), приходим к этому, так как два: истина и ложь являются прямо несовместимыми по типу несовместимости взаимного отвержения (отношение между двумя дхармами квалифицируется как несовместимость взаимного отвержения при выполнении следующего условия: если [нечто] является одной из них, то с необходимостью не является другой, и наоборот).

Вы: согласен

Я: верное познание-обладатель объекта не существует, так как его объект - истина не существует.

Вы: согласен

Я: Дхарма не существует, так как верное познание-обладатель объекта не существует.

Согласие невозможно, так как этот форум существует  :Smilie: 

У вас три варианта:
1. найти противоречия в этих четырех диспутах и указать его ответами несогласия: "аргумент не обоснован" или "не охватывается";
2. принять мою точку зрения, если со всем согласны;
3. признать, что ваша точка зрения не логична.

----------


## Ильят

> Объект не может быть ложью. Объект это объект. Объект может быть обманчив, но как ложь он не существует. Иначе бы он тогда обманывал всех. И он не может обманывать со своей стороны. Радуга обманывает прочным существованием детей, но это не она обманывает, а ум воспринимающих ее обманывается на основе радуги.


Сказанная кем-то неправда _может быть обманчива, но как ложь она не существует. Иначе бы она тогда обманывала всех._

_Радуга обманывает ..., но это не она обманывает_

Не находите странным эти высказывания из ваших цитат?

Со своей стороны ничего нет. Нет радуги в качестве общего для видящих ее наблюдателей объекта, помимо обратно тождественного радуге. Вы ведь знаете, что такое "обратно тождественное" (ldog pa)?

----------


## Кунсанг

> *Кунсанг*
> Я: Кувшин, имеющий место истинно, в качестве объекта ума, анализирующего "бытие как оно есть"; он не является истиной для этого ума, так как является объектом отрицания, который отрицается этим умом, приходим к этому, так как см. Ламрим.
> Охватывание существует, так как если нечто является объектом отрицания, который отрицается умом, анализирующим "бытие как оно есть", оно охватывается тем, что не является истиной для этого ума.


Кувшин не отрицается и не является объектом отрицания для ума. Кувшин есть. Глупо его отрицать. ОТрицается самобытие кувшина в случае анализа бытия как есть, а кувшин существующий зависимо остается.

----------


## Ильят

> Кувшин не отрицается и не является объектом отрицания для ума. Кувшин есть. Глупо его отрицать. ОТрицается самобытие кувшина в случае анализа бытия как есть, а кувшин существующий зависимо остается.


Ответ мимо; не имеет отношения к сказанному (к основе спора) в диспуте

----------


## Кунсанг

Так что в кувшине ложь? Вы утверждаете, что он ложь. Где в нем ложь?

----------


## Ильят

> Так что в кувшине ложь? Вы утверждаете, что он ложь. Где в нем ложь?


Начинаю подозревать, что вы не знакомы с диспутами...

Про кувшин я не говорил. В том диспуте основой спора является кувшин, имеющий место истинно, в качестве объекта ума, анализирующего "бытие как оно есть"

----------


## Кунсанг

> Согласен. Пока в его отношении не задействуется ложный способ восприятия-признавания.
> 
> 
> 
> Только не "ложью", а "ложным восприятием", "ложным пониманием" и т.д. А объект такого ложного восприятия будет ложью.
> 
> Ламрим:
> однако
> объекты ложны, поэтому их достоверное познание
> ...


Здесь вы говорили, что объект является ложью. Если вы воспринимаете кувшин, вы можете ошибаться насчет него, но этот кувшин не объект-кувшин-ложь. От вашего ложного восприятия объект не становится ложью. Это просто кувшин.

----------


## Германн

> Здесь вы говорили, что объект является ложью. Если вы воспринимаете кувшин, вы можете ошибаться насчет него, но этот кувшин не объект-кувшин-ложь. От вашего ложного восприятия объект не становится ложью. Это просто кувшин.


Насколько понимаю, кувшин ложен с точки зрения самобытия (независимо не существует: самобытия кувшина нет), но не на уровне относительной истины, где восприятие кувшина неповреждёнными органами чувств не отрицается. Обманчивая видимость кувшина на относительном уровне достоверена (в том смысле, что функционирует, и адекватно воспринимается): обманчивая видимость кувшина и т.д. устраняется не логикой исследования, но прохождением Пути. Кувшин воспринимается, функционирует на относительном уровне, подобно иллюзии (не как голая иллюзия): но видимость кувшина не окончательна (это не абсолютная истина нирваны), эта обманчивая видимость при Пробуждении рассеется - и самобытие кувшина ложно (при Пробуждении здесь нечему меняеться: ложное останется ложным, самобытие не функционирует). Как-то так.

----------


## Greedy

> снова возвращаемся к прежнему ответу. Не пойму, в чем у вас проблема.


Проблема в том, чтобы составить всю схему, в которой есть и кувшин (концепт) и цветоформа (то, что воспринимается посредством глаза через образ).

Вы говорите следующее.
Что есть цветоформа и есть глаз. С этим моментом я согласен.

Дальше, Вы говорите, что есть карма, которая приводит к тому, что зрительное сознание принимает форму (образ) из цветоформы, воспринятой глазом.
Вопрос первый: что именно в зрительном сознании обусловливает карма?
Только факт существования зрительного сознания, или же влияет на то, какую форму оно принимает?

Далее, Вы говорите, что есть клеши/мудрость, которые приводя к тому, что концептуальное сознание ищет в зрительном сознание концепт.
Вопрос второй: Сам по себе концепт является клешей/мудростью?
Отвечу сам: нет. Здесь Вы вводите "схематизм понятий".

Но я от Вас прошу другого.
Откуда берётся концепт "кувшин", который из-за клеш/мудрости ищется в зрительном сознании?

Вы предлагаете вот такую схему:
цветоформа и глаз ---карма---> зрительное сознание ---поиск, побуждённый клешей/мудростью---> концепт "кувшин".

В таком случае любой, кто обладает неповреждёнными органами восприятия, видит правильно. В чём же состоит видение арьев?
Получаем только  такую разницу: карма определяет различие образов. Клеши/мудрость - какие концепты из этих образов извлекаются.
Где обыватели совершают ошибку?

----------


## Dron

> Я написал этот силлогизм, чтобы было понятней.


Ошибочный силлогизм.

----------


## Dron

> ]Согласен, что признак и основа признака взаимозависимы, но ненаблюдаемы в одно время?
> 
> 
> 
> mtshan nyid, laksana - *признак* (определение определяемого) - *то, что осуществляет определение* (mtshon byed - указывает) *определяемого* или соответствует трем критериям (обладает полнотой (полным составом) трех дхарм [-критериев] субстанционального существования (rdzas yod kyi chos gsum 'dren tshul yod de) или полнотой (полным составом) трех дхарм, осуществляющих полное установление (или определение) (rnam par 'jog byed chos gsum tshang ba)):
> [1] являющееся признаком вообще;
> [2] *имеющее место в отношении собственной основы определения (признака)*;
> [3] не являющееся определением (признаком) некого иного [определяемого] по отношению к тому, [что] является собственным определяемым.
> 
> ...


Понял тебя, про признак.




> Думаю, из определений уже понятна ошибочность твоего мнения. Приведу еще это:


Не ясна, ведья тебе отвечал про основу и имя, а ты, оказывается, спрашивал про основу и обычный объект, кувшин, там, или рис.
Отвечу так, как понял тебя:
Взаимозависимы ли рис, как относительно сущий, обычный объект,  и его основа, вроде как, спрашиваешь ты?

Отвечаю- взамозависимы, ведь, не будь риса, нечего было бы называть его основой, не будь основы, в правильно познающем мирском уме не возник бы объект "рис".

----------


## Dron

> Согласен, что объект абсолютного анализа не существует?


Самосущий кувшин не существует. Умственная модель самосущего кувшина существует. Если объектом АА ты называешь первое, то да, согласен. 
Ты что, ожидал, что я буду утверждать самосущее?





> А не самосущий существует? Если да, то что им является - относительная истина или абсолютная?


Это зависит от того, как ты соотносишь абсолютное и самосущее. Его соотносят по разному. Соотнеси, я отвечу.






> Тогда на каком основании им даны разные имена?


Ты про относительное как противоположность относительной истины? Так это ты дал такие имена, у себя и спрашивай, а, например, в Ламриме есть выражения "относительная истина" и " ложное с т.з. относительной истины (ложная относительная истина)"

----------


## Dron

> Итого: пришли к тому, что основа явления является объектом неконцептуального чувственного восприятия


Я что то пропустил, явно. На каком основании пришли?





> Отказываешься, что неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает части кувшина? Ты же столько раз это подтверждал!  Или у тебя какая-то другая "основа явления"? Так не надо здесь наделять "основу явления" своим смыслом. Иначе мы будем говорить о разных предметах и разговора не получится. Основа явления - это и есть *множество частей кувшина (или цветоформа - множество цветных пятен разной формы - кувшина)*


*Не отказываюсь. Если у тебя основа явления- множество частей кувшина, да еще воспринимаемых неконцептуально, то у тебя неконцептуальное воспринимает множество частей кувшина.А кувшин не воспринимает. Избирательное такое у тебя чувственное. Ништяк, что ж ты сразу то не сказал?))*





> Вдогонку еще один диспут:
> 
> Ты: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина
> 
> Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина, так как не воспринимает сам кувшин.


И зачем ты такое пишешь, хотя выше написал обратное?




> Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает сам кувшин, так как воспринимает только некоторые части (=стороны) кувшина,


Не, ну, послушай, тогда никто никогда в жизни в принципе не воспринимал кувшин, ведь для его восприятия, по твоему, нужно убедиться, причем, немедленно, во всех свойствах кувшина (иначе не получится отличить легкий (чувство осязания, если коротко) муляж кувшина из пенопласта, легко прогрызаемый(чувсвто осязания), со специфическим звуком пенопласта (чувство слуха) от тяжелого (чувство осязания, если коротко) фарфорового кувшина, легко обламывающего коренные и передние зубы, резцы, а также клыки и протезы). 
Признаешь? 
(Проблема вот в чем- ты подтягиваешь в эту тему телеги из низших школ, которые так или иначе, подразумевают верное чувственное познание самосущего, и которые неприменимы к отномительно верному познанию с т.з. МП. )




> \Охватывание существует, так как если нечто воспринимает только некоторые части (=стороны) кувшина,


Если некто воспринимает только части кувшина, то он воспринимает и кувшин. Если он не уверен, что воспринимает кувшин, то пусть так и говорит- воспринимаю непонятно что, непонятно из чего состоящее, и, -вдогонку- непонятно- состоящее ли из частей или нет.




> Там должны быть цитаты прасангиков об этом (о невидимости самого кувшина).


Если нароешь- с удовольствием почитаю.

----------


## Dron

> ]Основа явления не является результатом анализа. Основа явления является внешней данностью.


Теперь скажи, что основа явления является явлением. Но сама, при этом, не перестает быть только основой явления.
Короче, скажи, что основа- которая не явление- является.





> Если и говорить, что воспринимает сам кувшин, то "кувшин" здесь - условное имя для основы явления кувшина, чтобы не противоречить миру (мир: "я вижу кувшин"). Это я уже говорил тебе.


См. выше.




> Цветовое пятно как основа явления кувшина не "кажется", а воспринимается неконцептуально.


Сейчас посмотрим)



> Если же вместо кувшина как общего объекта восприятия задействуется цветовое пятно, то просто замени в моем описании процесса восприятия "кувшин" на "цв. пятно".


Хорошо, ты только скажи, что будет тогда выступать в качестве его основы? Наверное цветовые пятна меньших размеров, да?))))

----------


## Dron

> *Dron*
> 
> Помнится, ты не соглашался, что двойственная явленность (gnyis snang) признается в МП завесой познаваемого.


Нет, я не соглашался, что двойственной явленностью в МП является разделение на субъект и объект, как в читтаматре.
Двойственной явленностью в МП является отсутствие прямого познания сущности явленного. Со всеми Арьями, кроме Будды именно это и происходит, до, и во время чувственного восприятия. Иными словами- остаточная след убежденности в самосущем творит чувственное, подобное чувственному не Арьев. Такой тонкий и быстрый механизм.
Ламрим:



> Но что *в данной системе* считается *завесой всеве-
> дению*?—*Завеса всеведению—это иллюзия двой-
> ственного видения*, где лишенные самобытия вещи
> кажутся имеющими самобытие из-за склонностей,
> которые прочно заложены в потоке психики безна-
> чальным цеплянием за самосущее бытие, побуждаю-
> щим [эти склонности].


Именно, что кажутся, но ум Арьев оценивает эти кажимости именно как кажимости. У Будды таких кажимостей нет.

----------


## Нико

> . Иными словами- остаточная след убежденности в самосущем творит чувственное, подобное чувственному не Арьев. Такой тонкий и быстрый механизм.
> Ламрим:


Дрон, ты в своём уме?

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, ты в своём уме?


Да. Остаточный след убежденности в самосущем, что есть фактор, творит образы самосущего.

----------


## Нико

> Да. Остаточный след убежденности в самосущем, что есть фактор, творит образы самосущего.


А можно полегче как-то объяснить, для дам? ИльяТ просьба не цитировать.

----------


## Dron

Смысл таков- чувственное определяется ментальным.

----------


## Greedy

> Смысл таков- чувственное определяется ментальным.


В этом определении тоже есть затык.
Откуда берутся концепты в ментальном? Откуда в уме появляется концепт "кувшин"?

----------


## Dron

> В этом определении тоже есть затык.
> Откуда берутся концепты в ментальном? Откуда в уме появляется концепт "кувшин"?


Это не определение.

----------


## Нико

> Смысл таков- чувственное определяется ментальным


Я вот вроде о том же и говорила. Но только объекты чувственного восприятия -- существуют ли отдельно от ума? В МП очень зыбкая, тонкая грань между существованием и несуществованием.

----------


## Dron

> Я вот вроде о том же и говорила. Но только объекты чувственного восприятия -- существуют ли отдельно от ума? В МП очень зыбкая, тонкая грань между существованием и несуществованием.


Да, так и запишем- в МП от Нико есть "грани". Зыбкого характера.

----------


## Нико

> Да, так и запишем- в МП от Нико есть "грани". Зыбкого характера.


В том же докладе в подстрочных примечаниях можно указать, что Сакья Тризин Ринпоче вообще отрицает относительную истину. Это для статистки разнообразия воззрений.

----------


## Dron

> В том же докладе в подстрочных примечаниях можно указать, что Сакья Тризин Ринпоче вообще отрицает относительную истину. Это для статистки разнообразия воззрений.


Да, так и запишем- Нико рекомендует указать свое имя в одной строке с именем Сакья Тризин.

----------


## Нико

> Да, так и запишем- Нико рекомендует указать свое имя в одной строке с именем Сакья Тризин.


Есть такое расхожее аглицкое выражение: claim to fame. Это когда люди любят фотографивоваться со знаменитостями и тп. Ты на это намекаешь?

----------


## Dron

> Есть такое расхожее аглицкое выражение: claim to fame. Это когда люди любят фотографивоваться со знаменитостями и тп. Ты на это намекаешь?


Да, так и запишем- записи Нико предлагает считать намеками.

Насчет МП в Сакья- да, интересно было бы послушать аргументы. Вроде как то так- Сакья не признают, что Будда видит страдания , а Гелуг- признают.

----------


## Нико

Мне самой интересны аргументы Сакья про несуществование относительной истины. Как-то не удалось пока с Сакья Тризином Ринпоче об этом подискутировать (

----------


## Dron

> Мне самой интересны аргументы Сакья про несуществование относительной истины. Как-то не удалось пока с Сакья Тризином Ринпоче об этом подискутировать (


Сожалею, конечно, но разве нет текстов от Горама?

----------


## Нико

> Сожалею, конечно, но разве нет текстов от Горама?


От Горампы?

----------


## Dron

> От Горампы?


Да. - ?

----------


## Нико

> Да. - ?


У меня есть оно. Ну да, Горампа, "колонна" школы Сакья, не признавал относительную истину.

----------

Германн (31.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

> У меня есть оно. Ну да, Горампа, "колонна" школы Сакья, не признавал относительную истину.


И ты знаешь, почему?

----------


## Нико

Тебе подробный отчёт или вкратце?

----------


## Dron

> Тебе подробный отчёт или вкратце?


Мне- подробный.

----------


## Нико

Совсем подробный не получится.

----------


## Dron

> Совсем подробный не получится.


Давай какой есть.

----------


## Нико

Горампа делит две истины посредством 4 основ деления. Вот они: 

- просто-ум (blo tsam)
- просто-взаимозависимость (rten 'brel tsam)
- просто объекты познания (shes bya tsam)
- просто темы поучений Будды (gsung rab gyi brjod bya tsam)

Подчёркивая первую основу деления, просто-ум, Горампа исключает возможность того, что это деление имеет под собой объективную основу. Различие между двумя истинами носит сугубо субъективный характер -- это вопрос просто-ума. С просто-умом тесно связана вторая возможная основа -- просто-взаимозависимость. Горампа использует этот термин как просто различие между двумя истинами, зависимое от двух умов -- неведения и мудрости. Иными словами, если бы не было неведения и мудрости, то не существовало бы не только различия между двумя истинами, но и не было бы самих двух истин. Третья основа Горампы -- это просто-объекты познания. Для него все объекты познания, помимо абсолютной истины, являются лишь умопостроениями, конкретизацией неведения. Абсолютная истина -- не что иное как сама запредельная мудрость. Предлагая, что основа разделения на две истины -- это просто объекты познания, Горампа избегает противоречия с его более ранним заявлением о том, что основа деления на две истины -- это просто-ум. Он утверждает, что Будда учил относительной истине только для чисто педагогических целей. Поэтому просто темы поучений Будды -- четвёртая основа деления на две истины.

----------

Германн (31.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Горампа делит две истины


Какие две истины, которые он не признает?

----------


## Нико

> Какие две истины, которые он не признает?


Ты вчитайся. Относительную он не признаёт.

----------


## Нико

Тут ключевое у Горампы: "в педагогических целях". Цонкапа такого не признавал. У него две истины могут познаваться одним и тем же индивидом эмпирически.

----------

Германн (31.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

Что такое - просто -ум?

----------


## Нико

> Что такое - просто -ум?


У Горампы "просто-ум" -- это, видимо, имхо, ум, который ошибается относительно относительной реальности.

----------


## Dron

> Иными словами, если бы не было неведения и мудрости, то не существовало бы не только различия между двумя истинами, но и не было бы самих двух истин.


Кто, из здравомыслящих буддистов, отрицал неведение и мудрость?




> Третья основа Горампы -- это просто-объекты познания. Для него все объекты познания, помимо абсолютной истины, являются лишь умопостроениями, конкретизацией неведения.


Цонкапа говорит также. Чандра говорит также.



> Абсолютная истина -- не что иное как сама запредельная мудрость. Предлагая, что основа разделения на две истины -- это просто объекты познания,


Цонкапа говорит также. Чандра говорит также.




> Горампа избегает противоречия с его более ранним заявлением о том, что основа деления на две истины -- это просто-ум. Он утверждает, что Будда учил относительной истине только для чисто педагогических целей. Поэтому просто темы поучений Будды -- четвёртая основа деления на две истины.


Не понял, зачем было ваять четыре пункта. Кто их сваял, ты, Нико?

----------


## Нико

> Не понял, зачем было ваять четыре пункта. Кто их сваял, ты, Нико?


Упаси господи. Мне ещё ваять чего-то не хватало. Если интересно, всё взято из книжки The Two truths debate by Sonam Thakchoe. Tsongkhapa and Gorampa on the Middle Way. Любопытное чтиво. ))))

----------

Германн (31.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Упаси господи. Мне ещё ваять чего-то не хватало. Если интересно, всё взято из книжки The Two truths debate by Sonam Thakchoe. Tsongkhapa and Gorampa on the Middle Way. Любопытное чтиво. ))))


Ясно, что любопытное. Где же реальное противостояние?

----------


## Нико

> Ясно, что любопытное. Где же реальное противостояние?


Там есть оно. Ты погугли, вдруг в в сети найдёшь???? Я ж не могу всё бросить и эту книжку перевести целиком только для тебя?

----------


## Dron

> Там есть оно. Ты погугли, вдруг в в сети найдёшь???? Я ж не могу всё бросить и эту книжку перевести целиком только для тебя?


Ясно, ты не знаешь, где там реальное противостояние.

----------


## Нико

> Ясно, ты не знаешь, где там реальное противостояние.


Я знаю, у меня книжка под рукой. )

----------


## Нико

По поводу сути различий во взглядах Цонкапы и Горампы. Цонкапа настаивает на теории о "двух природах", а Горампа придерживается теории о "просто-уме". Цонкапа пытается показать, что обе истины имеют две природы (онтологически), и поэтому различие между ними нельзя свести к лишь к простой, одной-единственной, точке зрения, либо к чисто эпистемологической или лингвистической практике. Горампа же наоборот поддерживает концепцию о о двух истинах как основанных на двух противоположных воззрениях. Следовательно, для него различие между двумя истинами является чисто субъективным и в абсолютном смысле редуцируемым к познающим их сознаниям -- неведению и мудрости. 

Типа, Горампа считает, что две истины несовместимые противоположности, а Цонкапа так не считает.

----------

Германн (31.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Тут ключевое у Горампы: "в педагогических целях". Цонкапа такого не признавал. У него две истины могут познаваться одним и тем же индивидом эмпирически.


Горампа имел в виду, что Будда не может воспринимать так, как мир представляется обычному существу: что Будде доступен только опыт видения нирваны? (Не мог же Горампа отрицать, что омрачённое, сансарное видение опыт: то, что познаётся эмпирически.)

----------


## Германн

> По поводу сути различий во взглядах Цонкапы и Горампы. Цонкапа настаивает на теории о "двух природах", а Горампа придерживается теории о "просто-уме". Цонкапа пытается показать, что обе истины имеют две природы (онтологически), и поэтому различие между ними нельзя свести к лишь к простой, одной-единственной, точке зрения, либо к чисто эпистемологической или лингвистической практике. Горампа же наоборот поддерживает концепцию о о двух истинах как основанных на двух противоположных воззрениях. Следовательно, для него различие между двумя истинами является чисто субъективным и в абсолютном смысле редуцируемым к познающим их сознаниям -- неведению и мудрости. 
> 
> Типа, Горампа считает, что две истины несовместимые противоположности, а Цонкапа так не считает.


У Цонкапы устранение неправильных концепций ещё не освобождает от сансарного опыта (он устраняется посредством прохождения Пути, а не одной лишь только правки философских представлений). Поэтому, даже если буддист достиг правильного интеллектуального представления о пустотности, подобное иллюзии омрачённое восприятие не исчезнет. Разница между сансарой и нирваной не философская, не лингвистическая, она опытная: нужно не только понять, но и пройти весь Путь. 

Неужели Горампа утверждал, что стоит лишь исправить свои философские воззрения, как омрачённое восприятие сразу исчезнет?

----------


## Нико

> Горампа имел в виду, что Будда не может воспринимать так, как мир представляется обычному существу: что Будде доступен только опыт видения нирваны? (Не мог же Горампа отрицать, что омрачённое, сансарное видение это опыт, то есть познаётся эмпирически.)


Говоря языком автора сей книги: "Цонкапа показывает, что у двух истин -- единый онтологический статус, несмотря на то, что они подтверждаются различными эпистимическими путями. Он также настаивает на том, что они имеют равную значимость с точки зрения их эпистемологической и сотериологической ценностей. Горампа же утверждает, что две истины -- различные и несовместимы. ОН не только говорит об их онтологическом различии, но и принижает относительную истину как менее значимую с точки зрения её эпистемологической и сотериологической ценности. Таким образом, Горампа, по сути, является монистом и этерналистом. Это противоречит воззрению Цонкапы, который был плюралистом и не-этерналистом, и ставил две истины на равную основу. Но всё же, как Цонкапа, так и Горампа считали себя последователями Прасангики Мадхьямики. "

----------

Германн (31.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Говоря языком автора сей книги: "Цонкапа показывает, что у двух истин -- единый онтологический статус, несмотря на то, что они подтверждаются различными эпистимическими путями. Он также настаивает на том, что они имеют равную значимость с точки зрения их эпистемологической и сотериологической ценностей. Горампа же утверждает, что две истины -- различные и несовместимы. ОН не только говорит об их онтологическом различии, но и принижает относительную истину как менее значимую с точки зрения её эпистемологической и сотериологической ценности. Таким образом, Горампа, по сути, является монистом и этерналистом. Это противоречит воззрению Цонкапы, который был плюралистом и не-этерналистом, и ставил две истины на равную основу. Но всё же, как Цонкапа, так и Горампа считали себя последователями Прасангики Мадхьямики. "


Горампа действительно считал, что сансара и нирвана пусты по-разному (разный онтологический статус); или нирвана не пуста, а только сансара, и т.п.?

----------


## Нико

> Горампа действительно считал, что сансара и нирвана пусты по-разному (разный онтологический статус); или нирвана не пуста, а только сансара, и т.п.?


Там несколько другое, имхо. Горампа считал отн. истину чисто вымыслом, а абсолютную признавал как единственную истину. Цонкапа же считал абсолютную и отн. истины двумя сторонами одной медали. Оба признавали пустоту обеих.

----------

Германн (31.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Там несколько другое, имхо. Горампа считал отн. истину чисто вымыслом, а абсолютную признавал как единственную истину. Цонкапа же считал абсолютную и отн. истины двумя сторонами одной медали. Оба признавали пустоту обеих.


Таким же чистым вымыслом, как вера в реальность сына бесплодной женщины? 

Цонкапа признаёт, что обыденное сознание недостоверно (с т.зр. окончательной истины) познаёт недостоверную видимость, но в рамках этого сансарного, недостоверного восприятия возможны адекватные представления о том, что функционирует (сын своей матери функционирует) - и неадекватные о том, что не функционирует (сын бесплодной женщины не функционирует). На уровне сансарного опыта, т.е. на уровне относительной истины, представление о сыне своей матери не вымысел. Не вымысел, потому что за ним стоит то, что работает, что функционирует. Но с абсолютной т.зр., нет реального "существа".

----------


## Нико

> Таким же чистым вымыслом, как вера в реальность сына бесплодной женщины? 
> 
> Цонкапа признаёт, что обыденное сознание недостоверно (с т.зр. окончательной истины) познаёт недостоверную видимость, но в рамках сансарного, недостоверного восприятия возможны адекватные представления о том, что функционирует (сын своей матери функционирует) - и неадекватные о том, что не функционирует (сын бесплодной женщины не функционирует).


Не так. Цонкапа верит в достоверное познание обеих истин. Т.е. познание относительной истины достоверным сознанием имеет место быть, т.к. соответствует мирским условностям. Оно недостоверно с той точки зрения, что одновременно видит кажимость самобытия вещей. Оно достоверно потому, что правильно познаёт обьект в целом. Типа, стол. У Горампы всё посложнее будет. Впрочем, я не могу всё бросить и начать переводить эту книгу. Спонсоры и издатели, плиз! А книга отличая.

----------

Германн (31.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Не так. Цонкапа верит в достоверное познание обеих истин. Т.е. познание относительной истины достоверным сознанием имеет место быть, т.к. соответствует мирским условностям. Оно недостоверно с той точки зрения, что одновременно видит кажимость самобытия вещей. Оно достоверно потому, что правильно познаёт обьект в целом. Типа, стол. У Горампы всё посложнее будет. Впрочем, я не могу всё бросить и начать переводить эту книгу. Спонсоры и издатели, плиз! А книга отличая.


В 5-м томе Ламрима на стр. 26-27 обыденное восприятие отнесено к недостоверному; на стр. 66-67 различие между логическим отрицанием реальности обыденно воспринимаемых вещей и несуществованием вещей. Недостоверно воспринимаемое функционирует, и на уровне недостоверного восприятия (относительной истины) может быть адекватно осмыслено: гончар сделал горшок, и т.д. есть "принятое в миру достоверное познание" (стр. 66), в то время как есть достоверное познание как таковое (стр. 26). http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf 

"Глаза, уши и нос не воспринимают достоверно
Язык, тело и ум тоже не воспринимают достоверно
Если бы эти органы чувств воспринимали достоверно,
Кому был бы нужен Путь святых?" - цитирует Цонкапа Сутру "Царь Самадхи", соглашаясь с ней.

Пытаюсь понять, что здесь отрицает Горампа.

----------


## Dron

> По поводу сути различий во взглядах Цонкапы и Горампы. Цонкапа настаивает на теории о "двух природах", а Горампа придерживается теории о "просто-уме". Цонкапа пытается показать, что обе истины имеют две природы (онтологически), и поэтому различие между ними нельзя свести к лишь к простой, одной-единственной, точке зрения, либо к чисто эпистемологической или лингвистической практике. Горампа же наоборот поддерживает концепцию о о двух истинах как основанных на двух противоположных воззрениях. Следовательно, для него различие между двумя истинами является чисто субъективным и в абсолютном смысле редуцируемым к познающим их сознаниям -- неведению и мудрости. 
> 
> Типа, Горампа считает, что две истины несовместимые противоположности, а Цонкапа так не считает.


Горампа не может так тупо считать, иначе ему придется отрицать Сутру сердца, где т.н. противоположности прекрасно совмещаются. Форма пуста- кошмар, не правда ли?
Ты не знаешь, судя по всему, где реальное противостояние.

----------


## Нико

> Горампа не может так тупо считать, иначе ему придется отрицать Сутру сердца, где т.н. противоположности прекрасно совмещаются. Форма пуста- кошмар, не правда ли?
> Ты не знаешь, судя по всему, где реальное противостояние


Я уже обозначила как-то основные моменты этого противостояния. Сутра сердца там не упоминалась. Её вообще трактуют по-разному.... Я не знаток Горампы, а только учусь ))))

----------


## Германн

> Я уже обозначила как-то основные моменты этого противостояния. Сутра сердца там не упоминалась. Её вообще трактуют по-разному.... Я не знаток Горампы, а только учусь ))))


А что это за книжка? Она есть на гуглях?

----------


## Нико

> А что это за книжка? Она есть на гуглях?


Я выше написала. Надо погуглить.

----------


## Dron

> Я уже обозначила как-то основные моменты этого противостояния.


Где ты их обозначила? Я просмотрел. Обозначь один, по своему свободному выбору.

----------


## Нико

> Где ты их обозначила? Я просмотрел. Обозначь один, по своему свободному выбору.


Я уже постаралась обозначить. Зрящий увидит. 

Но, впрочем, вот ещё что:
""Мы убедились в том, что, относительно языковых границ и концептуального сознания, у этих двух тибетскоих прасангиков мало что общего. Споря о том, что языковыми средствами можно лишь частично выразить абсолютную истину, но не всецело, и что концептуальное сознание имеет некоторую степень доступа к абсолютной истине, но не целиком, Цонкапа способен утверждать, что абсолютная истина может быть объектом познания, даже в отношении концептуального ума. Это позволяет ему утверждать достоверность концептуального правильного воззрения. Горампа же,споря, что языковыми средствами совершенно невозможно выразить абсолютную истину, и что концептуальный ум тоже не способен познать абсолютную истину, выдвигает воззрение о том, что абсолютная истина никоим образом не может быть объектом познания, если речь идёт о концептуальном уме. Это приводит его к отрицанию достоверности концептуального верного воззрения".

----------

Германн (31.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Упаси господи. Мне ещё ваять чего-то не хватало. Если интересно, всё взято из книжки The Two truths debate by Sonam Thakchoe. Tsongkhapa and Gorampa on the Middle Way. Любопытное чтиво. ))))


Жаль, нет на гуглях. Нашёл статью: http://himalaya.socanth.cam.ac.uk/co.../ret_22_05.pdf

----------


## Нико

> Жаль, нет на гуглях. Нашёл статью: http://himalaya.socanth.cam.ac.uk/co.../ret_22_05.pdf


Нет, это другое.

----------


## Германн

> Нет, это другое.


В статье написано, что если Цонкапа считал отрицание чатушкоти способом достичь верного концептуального представления об абсолютной истине, для последующего практического освоения пустотности - Горампа считал само отрицание тетралеммы способом освоения пустотности (когда исправляя свои взгляды, уже созерцаешь пустоту). И что Горампа отрицал возможность правильного концептуального представления об абсолютной истине - так как все взгляды должны быть отброшены в процессе отрицания чатушкоти. Цонкапа считал, что неверные взгляды должны быть отброшены, а правильные должны стать основой практического освоения того, что ты интеллектуально понял. (От Хэшана Горампа отличал себя тем, что Хэшан считал простое безмыслие практикой, а по Горампе практика это анализ, в результате которого прекращается рассудочная деятельность: результат, очевидно, не просто безмыслие.) 

Позиция Горампы действительно такова?

----------


## Ильят

> Здесь вы говорили, что объект является ложью.


Объектом здесь не является просто кувшин.




> Если вы воспринимаете кувшин,


Здесь вы переходите к просто кувшину.
У вас разрыв смысла в словах

----------


## Ильят

> Дальше, Вы говорите, что есть карма, которая приводит к тому, что зрительное сознание принимает форму (образ) из цветоформы, воспринятой глазом.
> Вопрос первый: что именно в зрительном сознании обусловливает карма?
> Только факт существования зрительного сознания, или же влияет на то, какую форму оно принимает?


факт существования зрительного сознания сводится к формам, которые оно принимает. Это обусловлено кармой.




> Далее, Вы говорите, что есть клеши/мудрость, которые приводя к тому, что концептуальное сознание ищет в зрительном сознание концепт.
> Вопрос второй: Сам по себе концепт является клешей/мудростью?
> Отвечу сам: нет. Здесь Вы вводите "схематизм понятий".


есть клеши/мудрость, которые побуждают сознание в общем - концептуальное и неконцептуальное - искать подходящие объекты во внешнем, а может быть и во внутреннем, мире.




> Но я от Вас прошу другого.
> Откуда берётся концепт "кувшин", который из-за клеш/мудрости ищется в зрительном сознании?


Не в зрительном сознании, а во внешнем мире.




> Вы предлагаете вот такую схему:
> цветоформа и глаз ---карма---> зрительное сознание ---поиск, побуждённый клешей/мудростью---> концепт "кувшин".


карма---> цветоформа и глаз + карма ---> зрительное сознание + карма ---> концепт "кувшин".
Когда человек смотрит на что-то, но не видит - зрительное сознание не формирует образ в силу кармы. Или образ есть, но концептуально не определяется, или определяется неверно, или верно - тоже в силу кармы.

Или:
сампраюкта-санскары (клеши, мудрость и т.д.)---> поиск во внешнем мире + карма (поиск может быть, но подходящих под искомое цветоформ может так и не встретиться - в силу кармы) ---> цв.форма и глаз + карма ---> зрительное сознание + карма --> концепт "кувшин".




> Где обыватели совершают ошибку?


обыватели совершают ошибку после концепта - когда концепт, в силу кармы - привычки умственного деяния "приписывание" (sgro 'dogs), становится признаваемым объектом (zhen yul) - проецируется на основу явления, и, в силу клеши неведения, обыватели признают, что кувшин - единое (т.е. кувшин, как он явлен в концепте) существует помимо концептуального признавания (т.е. существует в качестве объекта этого способа восприятия-признавания ('dzin stangs kyi yul) - ложного способа восприятия-признавания ('dzin stangs) - восприятия-признавания кувшина как существующего помимо концептуального признавания). Но кувшин не существует в качестве объекта этого способа восприятия-признавания, поэтому такое познание ложно. При чувственном восприятии кувшина объектом способа восприятия-признавания будет только основа явления кувшина.

----------


## Ильят

> Понял тебя, про признак.
> 
> Не ясна, ведья тебе отвечал про основу и имя, а ты, оказывается, спрашивал про основу и обычный объект, кувшин, там, или рис.
> Отвечу так, как понял тебя:
> Взаимозависимы ли рис, как относительно сущий, обычный объект,  и его основа, вроде как, спрашиваешь ты?
> 
> Отвечаю- взамозависимы, ведь, не будь риса, нечего было бы называть его основой, не будь основы, в правильно познающем мирском уме не возник бы объект "рис".


Теперь верно. Рис как явление взаимозависим со своей основой явления - частями (цв.формой) и они наблюдаются обязательно одновременно. Нет основы явления - нет явления.




> Самосущий кувшин не существует. Умственная модель самосущего кувшина существует. Если объектом АА ты называешь первое, то да, согласен. 
> Ты что, ожидал, что я буду утверждать самосущее?


Я: объект абсолютного анализа не существует
Ты: Согласен, подтверждаю (#400) - тем самым отрицал объект абсолютного анализа вообще, без уточнений.

Теперь согласен, что существует умственная модель самосущего кувшина как объект абсолютного анализа?
Очевидно, что эта модель не является абсолютной истиной - ни самой (арьев), ни номинальной. Какой же истиной из двух она является?
Так ты согласен, что относительная истина подлежит исследованию, в т.ч. исследованию на основе довода лишенности единичности и множественности, где объектами являются множество частей кувшина и сам кувшин - единое?
Отказываешься от своего тезиса: "_Согласен, ведь относительная истина исследованию не подлежит_"?
________________________________________________

Я спрашивал: "что является объектом исследования на основе довода лишенности единичности и множественности"?
А ежели я спрошу: "что является объектом исследования на основе довода зависимого возникновения"? Твой ответ будет тот же? Не чувствуешь разницу между моими вопросами и одинаковость твоих ответов?
Ты: 


> Мой ответ будет тот же- самосущее.


Я: Тогда на каком основании им (*этим исследованиям*) даны разные имена?
_____________________________________________________

Я: Итого: пришли к тому, что основа явления является объектом неконцептуального чувственного восприятия
Ты: Я что то пропустил, явно. На каком основании пришли?

На основании этого:

Ты: Воспринимаем и кувшин, и *части* (#393)
Ты: Видимы и целое, и *части* (#394)

Я: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает один предмет - сам кувшин как единое (единичное) и множество его *частей* одновременно
Ты: Согласен (#400)

Я: Подтверждаешь, что *части кувшина (или цветоформа - цветные пятна разной формы - кувшина)* являются объектом неконцептуального чувственного восприятия (чисто чувственного восприятия)?
Ты: Подтверждаю (#402)

Я: Подтверждаешь, что неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие (чисто чувственное восприятие) воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и *множество частей кувшина (или цветоформу - множество цветных пятен разной формы - кувшина)*?
Ты: Да (#402)

Я: Итого: пришли к тому, что основа явления является объектом неконцептуального чувственного восприятия (чисто чувственного восприятия). *Основа явления - это и есть множество частей кувшина (или цветоформа - множество цветных пятен разной формы - кувшина)*.

Ты: Нет, не пришли. Нет оснований.

Я: Отказываешься, что неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает части кувшина? Ты же столько раз это подтверждал!  Или у тебя какая-то другая "основа явления"? Так не надо здесь наделять "основу явления" своим смыслом. Иначе мы будем говорить о разных предметах и разговора не получится. *Основа явления - это и есть множество частей кувшина (или цветоформа - множество цветных пятен разной формы - кувшина)*

Ты: 


> Если у тебя основа явления- множество частей кувшина, да еще воспринимаемых неконцептуально, то у тебя неконцептуальное воспринимает множество частей кувшина.А кувшин не воспринимает. Избирательное такое у тебя чувственное. Ништяк, что ж ты сразу то не сказал?))


неконцептуальное *сам кувшин* - единое не воспринимает. Так как его нет, помимо концепта.
_____________________________________________________

Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина, так как не воспринимает сам кувшин.



> И зачем ты такое пишешь, хотя выше написал обратное?


Если неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, то оно не может воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина.




> Не, ну, послушай, тогда никто никогда в жизни в принципе не воспринимал кувшин, ведь для его восприятия, по твоему, нужно убедиться, причем, немедленно, во всех свойствах кувшина (иначе не получится отличить легкий (чувство осязания, если коротко) муляж кувшина из пенопласта, легко прогрызаемый(чувсвто осязания), со специфическим звуком пенопласта (чувство слуха) от тяжелого (чувство осязания, если коротко) фарфорового кувшина, легко обламывающего коренные и передние зубы, резцы, а также клыки и протезы). 
> Признаешь? 
> (Проблема вот в чем- ты подтягиваешь в эту тему телеги из низших школ, которые так или иначе, подразумевают верное чувственное познание самосущего, и которые неприменимы к отномительно верному познанию с т.з. МП. )


Признаю. никто никогда в жизни в принципе не воспринимал кувшин - не проблема. Для согласия с миром достаточно признать, что части (цв.форма) кувшина - основа явления кувшина - условно называется кувшином. Тогда высказывания в миру "я вижу кувшин" будут относительно верными.




> Если некто воспринимает только части кувшина, то он воспринимает и кувшин.


Т.е. ты согласен, что кувшин тождественен только части своих частей? Об этом я и написал ниже в том диспуте:

Ты: второй аргумент не обоснован (если ты не согласен, что кувшин является тождественным по сущности только всем своим частям (=сторонам))

Я: часть кувшина; она, не входящая в состав частей кувшина, которым кувшин тождественен по сущности, существует, так как кувшин не является тождественным по сущности всем своим частям (=сторонам).

Ты: согласен

Я: часть кувшина, не входящая в состав частей кувшина, которым кувшин тождественен по сущности, не является частью кувшина, так как она существует и не входит в состав частей кувшина, которым кувшин тождественен по сущности.

Ты: согласен

Я: *часть кувшина, не являющаяся частью кувшина*; *она существует*, так как она, не входящая в состав частей кувшина, которым кувшин тождественен по сущности, не является частью кувшина.

Согласен, что существует часть кувшина, не являющаяся частью кувшина?




> Теперь скажи, что основа явления является явлением. Но сама, при этом, не перестает быть только основой явления.
> Короче, скажи, что основа- которая не явление- является.


Основа явления может быть явлением (концепт основы явления - тоже явление (являющийся объект конц. ума)). При чувственном восприятии кувшина основа явления кувшина не является явлением (не явлена уму) сама по себе. Уму явлен образ-вид-отражение основы явления. Этот образ - явление (являющийся объект неконц. ума). Содержание этого образа-явления соответствует основе явления. Как с отражением: лицо и его отражение - не одно, но их вид одинаков. Поэтому можно сказать, что основа явления явлена уму не прямо, а через образ-явление (стандарт: цв.форма - объект сознания глаза. имеется в виду: цв.форма - объект сознания глаза *через ее образ*, а не сама по себе).
Т.е. цветовое пятно (множество цв. пятен) как основа явления кувшина не "кажется", а воспринимается неконцептуально *через образ-явление кувшина*.




> Хорошо, ты только скажи, что будет тогда выступать в качестве его основы? Наверное цветовые пятна меньших размеров, да?


Если же вместо кувшина как общего объекта восприятия задействуется цветовое пятно, то основой явления цв.пятна будет множество цветных пятен (наименьших различимых размеров).




> Двойственной явленностью в МП является отсутствие прямого познания сущности явленного.


Я тебя спрашиваю про одно, а ты мне - про другое. А что тогда в МП подразумевается под вторым видом явленности - "истинноподобной явленностью" (bden snang) или, в той цитате из Ламрима, где она названа "явленностью имеющего самобытие" (rang bzhin yod par snang ba)?
И что значит слово "два" ("двойственность") в gnyis snang, если это, по-твоему, - "отсутствие прямого познания сущности явленного"?

----------


## Dron

> Теперь верно. Рис как явление взаимозависим со своей основой явления - частями (цв.формой) и они наблюдаются обязательно одновременно. Нет основы явления - нет явления.


Видится цветоформа и рис. Основа ни того, ни другого не видится, как я говорил уже.






> Я: объект абсолютного анализа не существует
> Ты: Согласен, подтверждаю (#400) - тем самым отрицал объект абсолютного анализа вообще, без уточнений.


Если бы я отрицал объект а. анализа вообще, то я бы так и написал; ты видел там слово "вообще"?
Объект абсолютного анализа не существует, т.к. ищем только самосущее, задаемся вопрос только таким: существует ли самосущий рис, только из постулирования самосущего риса выводятмя прасанги. При этом оперируем, естественно, относительной умственной моделью, например моделью сына бесплодной женщины. 

Но это не значит, что объектом поиска становится эта относительная модель, ибо объектом изначально объявлен ее референт, сын бесплодной женщины, цветок в небе, или самосущий рис.
Короче- *ищем самосущие объекты при помощи относительных моделей. Первые не существуют и являются объектами поиска, вторые существуют, и не являются объектами поиска.* Не надо же тебе сначала мысли свои найти, перед тем как подумать о чем либо?
Вывод: относительная истина не является объектом а.а= поиска самосущего, пример относительно признаваемый рис или относительно признаваемая созданная умом концепция самобытия. 




> Теперь согласен, что существует умственная модель самосущего кувшина как объект абсолютного анализа?


Нет.



> Очевидно, что эта модель не является абсолютной истиной - ни самой (арьев), ни номинальной. Какой же истиной из двух она является?
> Так ты согласен, что относительная истина подлежит исследованию, в т.ч. исследованию на основе довода лишенности единичности и множественности, где объектами являются множество частей кувшина и сам кувшин - единое?


Отказываешься от своего тезиса: "_Согласен, ведь относительная истина исследованию не подлежит_"?
См. выше, я ответил на неск. пунктов сразу.
________________________________________________




> Я спрашивал: "что является объектом исследования на основе довода лишенности единичности и множественности"?


Только самосущее, если под таким исследованием ты понимаешь прасанги, выводимые из признания единичности или множественности самосущего.



> А ежели я спрошу: "что является объектом исследования на основе довода зависимого возникновения"? Твой ответ будет тот же? Не чувствуешь разницу между моими вопросами и одинаковость твоих ответов?


Приведи пример такого ислледования, есть подозрение, что это не прасанга, а значит, может использоваться и сватантриками, и йогачарами: не мешает же им признание зависимости существующего признавать, в то же время, истинность и самобытие?

_____________________________________________________




> Я: Итого: пришли к тому, что основа явления является объектом неконцептуального чувственного восприятия
> Ты: Я что то пропустил, явно. На каком основании пришли?
> 
> На основании этого:
> 
> Ты: Воспринимаем и кувшин, и *части* (#393)
> Ты: Видимы и целое, и *части* (#394)
> 
> Я: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает один предмет - сам кувшин как единое (единичное) и множество его *частей* одновременно
> ...


Нет оснований, я уже писал, что использование термина "основа для наименования" в МП происходит в другой ситуации, чем в иных школах. Ты отождествляешь эти использования, и видишь противоречия у меня, которых нет. Для МП "воспринимаемое", "кувшин", "цветоформа" равны в том, что "существуют" исключительно в силу наименования, для других школ - нет "цветоформа там реально воспринимается, или пиксели там, мельчайшие,и потом, к результату этого реального (в том или ином смысле, согласно лестнице воззрений), привешивается ярлык. То есть статус кувшина и цветоформы там различен, есть что то более реальное, и есть интерпретация этого реального.Еслине различать контексты, то будет следующее:
Пример: если ты говоришь, что основа кувшина воспринимается, то ответь, воспринимается ли основа основы кувшина? Да\нет? Если да, то воспринимаешь бесконечное количество основ в любой бесконечно малый момент зрительного сознания. Причем делаешь это одновременно.




> Я: Отказываешься, что неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает части кувшина? Ты же столько раз это подтверждал!  Или у тебя какая-то другая "основа явления"? Так не надо здесь наделять "основу явления" своим смыслом.


См выше.)) На мой взгляд, ты производишь смешение несовместимых контекстов МП и не МП.




> Признаю. никто никогда в жизни в принципе не воспринимал кувшин - не проблема.


Тогда признай, что и Будду никто никогда не видел, и сутры не читал.



> Для согласия с миром достаточно признать, что части (цв.форма) кувшина - основа явления кувшина - условно называется кувшином. Тогда высказывания в миру "я вижу кувшин" будут относительно верными.


Тут опять ты про свое понимание основы, раз понятно, что оно у нас разное, надо разобраться. Кусок поста твоего оставляю без внимания, по этой причине.







> Я тебя спрашиваю про одно, а ты мне - про другое. А что тогда в МП подразумевается под вторым видом явленности - "истинноподобной явленностью" (bden snang) или, в той цитате из Ламрима, где она названа "явленностью имеющего самобытие" (rang bzhin yod par snang ba)?


Ровно то же самое.



> И что значит слово "два" ("двойственность") в gnyis snang, если это, по-твоему, - "отсутствие прямого познания сущности явленного"?


Сущность и явление, которые непознаются в один момент, и требуют для своего познания разных моментов: 1) Сущность непосредственно познается во время погружения, когда нет никакой чувственной явленности и мыслетворения, творения ментальных образов 2) Когда появляется чувственное имыслетворения, тогда исчезает прямое познание пустоты, остается лишь "след " и т.д.

----------


## Ильят

> Видится цветоформа и рис. Основа ни того, ни другого не видится, как я говорил уже.


Тогда жду твоих ответов "аргумент не обоснован" или "не охватывается" в вышеприведенных диспутах. А пока нет ответов, твоя позиция нелогична.




> Если бы я отрицал объект а. анализа вообще, то я бы так и написал; ты видел там слово "вообще"?


Еще я не видел слова "целиком" и "полностью". Это особенности твоей речи, когда должно быть так: "объект абсолютного анализа не существует вообще целиком и полностью, ни частички, ни капельки" и т.д. и т.п.  :Smilie: 




> Объект абсолютного анализа не существует, т.к. ищем только самосущее


Ну ты выдаешь!




> задаемся вопрос только таким: существует ли самосущий рис, только из постулирования самосущего риса выводятмя прасанги. При этом оперируем, естественно, относительной умственной моделью, например моделью сына бесплодной женщины.


А самосущий рис, умственная модель сына бесплодной женщины не являются "тем, что ведается умом" (признак объекта)?




> Но это не значит, что объектом поиска...


Что за объект поиска? При чем он тут? О чем ты?




> Приведи пример такого ислледования, есть подозрение, что это не прасанга, а значит, может использоваться и сватантриками, и йогачарами: не мешает же им признание зависимости существующего признавать, в то же время, истинность и самобытие?


Это исследование идет от сватантриков. Но к разнице между вышеупомянутыми исследованиями и их названиями это отношения не имеет. У тебя в обоих один объект - самосущее, а других отличий ты привести не можешь.
Пример: кувшин не имеет места истинно, так как он не является истинно тождественным своим частям и не является истинно отличным от них.
Если ты последовательно придерживаешься своей т.з., то ты должен ответить: "первый аргумент (кувшин не является истинно тождественным своим частям) не обоснован", так как у тебя кувшин неконцептуально воспринимается одновременно со своими частями в одном образе. Это может быть только в одном случае - когда они истинно тождественны и кувшин имеет место истинно.




> Нет оснований, я уже писал, что использование термина "основа для наименования"...


Ты опять о чем-то о своем...




> Пример: если ты говоришь, что основа кувшина воспринимается, то ответь, воспринимается ли основа основы кувшина? Да\нет? Если да, то воспринимаешь бесконечное количество основ в любой бесконечно малый момент зрительного сознания. Причем делаешь это одновременно.


Я уже не знаю, что ты там имеешь в виду под "основой" кувшина...




> Тогда признай, что и Будду никто никогда не видел, и сутры не читал.


Самого Будду - единое, как объект неконцептуального чувственного, никто никогда не видел и не сможет увидеть, так как его в таком качестве нет. Есть видимая основа явления Будды, которую условно именуют "Буддой", и концепт - единое "Будда", как обобщение множества видимых элементов - основы явления Будды.




> Тут опять ты про свое понимание основы, раз понятно, что оно у нас разное, надо разобраться. Кусок поста твоего оставляю без внимания, по этой причине.


"Основу явления" можно больше не трогать. Достаточно этого: "множество частей кувшина (или цветоформа - множество цветных пятен разной формы - кувшина)", которые воспринимаются неконцептуально.

----------


## Ильят

*Dron*

Чтобы не уходить в словоблудие, жду ответов "аргумент не обоснован" или "не охватывается". А пока нет ответов, твоя позиция нелогична (не подтверждена логикой).

Ты: здоровый орган глаза (mig dbang) воспринимает сам кувшин
Я: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое (сам кувшин же - единое, а не множество), так как воспринимает сам кувшин
Ты: Согласен
Я: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, в качестве самой вещи, независимой от рассудка, так как воспринимает сам кувшин - единое
Ты: Согласен
Я: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, в качестве самобытия, так как воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, в качестве самой вещи, независимой от рассудка - приходим к этому, так как в Ламриме сказано: "Поэтому то, что [кажется] присущим самой вещи (_- единому_), независимо от внутреннего [—обозначающего] рассудка, называется «самостью» или «самобытием»." *Согласие невозможно*, так как сам кувшин - единое, в качестве самобытия не существует.

Кроме того,
Я: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, так как воспринимает сам кувшин
Ты: Согласен
Я: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает одно воспринимаемое, являющееся единым и множеством одновременно, так как воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и цветные пятна разной формы (цветоформу или части) кувшина - множество. Первый аргумент признается тобой. Второй аргумент обоснован, так как то, что воспринято сознанием глаза (mig shes kyi bzung bya) является признаком аятаны цветоформы (gzugs kyi skye mched).
Ты: Согласен
Я: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает общую (объединяющую) основу (gzhi mthun), являющуюся единым и являющуюся также множеством, так как воспринимает одно воспринимаемое, являющееся единым и множеством одновременно.
Ты: Согласен
Я: здоровый орган глаза не воспринимает общую основу, являющуюся единым и являющуюся также множеством, так как общая основа, являющаяся единым и являющаяся также множеством, не существует, приходим к этому, так как два: единое и множество являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении.
\Охватывание существует, так как если два предмета являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении, это охватывается несуществованием их общей основы, приходим к этому, так как признаком несовместимости ('gal) является отличие и невозможность общей основы (tha dad cing gzhi mthun mi srid pa)

Ты: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина
Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина, так как не воспринимает эти два как один образ (rnam pa), и не воспринимает эти два как два отдельных образа одновременно.
\Охватывание существует, так как если некое неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает два предмета ни как один образ, ни как два отдельных образа одновременно, это охватывается тем, что это неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает те предметы одновременно, приходим к этому, так как являющимся объектом (snang yul) неконцептуального чувственного восприятия является только образ, и этот образ может быть только одним или множеством, приходим к этому, так как два: единичность и множество являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении (phan tshun spangs 'gal) - если [нечто] является одним из них, то с необходимостью не является другим, и наоборот\.
Ты: первый аргумент не обоснован
Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина как один образ, так как один образ, воспринимаемый им, не является общей (объединяющей) основой (gzhi mthun) этих двух.
\Охватывание существует, так как если один образ, воспринимаемый неконцептуальным чувственным восприятием, не является общей (объединяющей) основой каких-либо двух предметов, это охватывается тем, что неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает эти два предмета как один образ\.
Ты: аргумент не обоснован
Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие; один образ, воспринимаемый им, не является общей основой самого кувшина - единого, и множества частей кувшина, так как один образ, воспринимаемый им и являющийся общей основой этих двух, не существует.
Ты: аргумент не обоснован
Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие; один образ, воспринимаемый им и являющийся общей основой самого кувшина - единого, и множества частей кувшина, не существует, так как сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении (phan tshun spangs 'gal), приходим к этому, так как два: единое и множество являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении.
\Охватывание существует, так как если два предмета являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении, это охватывается несуществованием их общей основы, приходим к этому, так как признаком несовместимости ('gal) является отличие и невозможность общей основы (tha dad cing gzhi mthun mi srid pa)\. 
Аргумент обоснован и охватывание существует.
Ты: второй аргумент в вышестоящем не обоснован
Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина как два отдельных образа одновременно, так как не воспринимает два отдельных являющихся объекта - образа: сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина одновременно.
Ты: аргумент не обоснован
Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает два отдельных являющихся объекта - образа: сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина одновременно, так как не является двумя потоками обладателя объекта (yul can), приходим к этому, так как всегда является только одним потоком сознания.
\Охватывание существует, так как если нечто всегда является только одним потоком сознания, оно охватывается тем, что никогда не является двумя потоками обладателя объекта, и, если нечто никогда не является двумя потоками обладателя объекта, оно охватывается тем, что никогда не воспринимает два отдельных являющихся объекта одновременно.
Аргумент обоснован и охватывание существует.

Кроме того:
Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина, так как не воспринимает эти два как тождественные друг другу и не воспринимает эти два как отличные друг от друга.
\Охватывание существует, так как если некое неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает два предмета ни как тождественные друг другу, ни как отличные друг от друга, это охватывается тем, что это неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает те предметы одновременно.
Первый аргумент уже обоснован (один образ, синонимы).\
Ты: второй аргумент не обоснован
Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина как отличные друг от друга, так как не воспринимает отличие.
Ты: аргумент не обоснован
Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает отличие, так как не воспринимает общий признак.
\Охватывание существует, так как дхарма отличия является общим признаком, приходим к этому, так как в "Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев" Нгаванг Таши сказано:
"Грубое [чувственное]; невозможно проявление явленного - его частей и [его как] обладателя частей в качестве отличных - в неконцептуальном верном познании, так как отличие его частей и [его как] обладателя частей является общим признаком".
Аргумент обоснован и охватывание существует.

Кроме того:
Ты: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина
Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина, так как не воспринимает сам кувшин.
Ты: аргумент не обоснован
Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает сам кувшин, так как воспринимает только некоторые части (=стороны) кувшина, а некоторые не воспринимает, тогда как кувшин является тождественным по сущности только всем своим частям (=сторонам).
\Охватывание существует, так как если нечто воспринимает только некоторые части (=стороны) кувшина, а некоторые не воспринимает, тогда как кувшин является тождественным по сущности только всем своим частям (=сторонам), это охватывается тем, что это нечто не воспринимает сам кувшин\.
Первый аргумент (неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает только некоторые части (=стороны) кувшина, а некоторые не воспринимает) легко понять и проверить на опыте.
Ты: второй аргумент не обоснован (если ты не согласен, что кувшин является тождественным по сущности только всем своим частям (=сторонам))
Я: часть кувшина; она, не входящая в состав частей кувшина, которым кувшин тождественен по сущности, существует, так как кувшин не является тождественным по сущности всем своим частям (=сторонам).
Ты: согласен
Я: часть кувшина, не входящая в состав частей кувшина, которым кувшин тождественен по сущности, не является частью кувшина, так как она существует и не входит в состав частей кувшина, которым кувшин тождественен по сущности.
Ты: согласен
Я: часть кувшина, не являющаяся частью кувшина; она существует, так как она, не входящая в состав частей кувшина, которым кувшин тождественен по сущности, не является частью кувшина.
Согласие невозможно, так как часть кувшина, не являющаяся частью кувшина, не существует.

----------


## Dron

> Тогда жду твоих ответов "аргумент не обоснован" или "не охватывается" в вышеприведенных диспутах. А пока нет ответов, твоя позиция нелогична.


Пока нелогичность ответов не обоснована, она не обоснована, не более того. 






> Еще я не видел слова "целиком" и "полностью". Это особенности твоей речи, когда должно быть так: "объект абсолютного анализа не существует вообще целиком и полностью, ни частички, ни капельки" и т.д. и т.п. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ну ты выдаешь!


Объект абсолютного анализа не существует, так как ищем только самосущее, а самосущего нет. 






> А самосущий рис, умственная модель сына бесплодной женщины не являются "тем, что ведается умом" (признак объекта)?


Речь строго об объекте поиска.






> Что за объект поиска? При чем он тут? О чем ты?


О самосущем, о том, что надо найти или опровергнуть в процессе а. анализа, или поиска самосущего.






> Это исследование идет от сватантриков. Но к разнице между вышеупомянутыми исследованиями и их названиями это отношения не имеет. У тебя в обоих один объект - самосущее, а других отличий ты привести не можешь.


В этом случае, идущим от сватантриков, может подразумеваться что угодно- хоть истинное саутрантиков, хоть йогачаринов, хоть самобытие сватантриков, это вообще не поиск самосущего это утверждения дихотомии- "возникающее обусловленно необусловленно не возникает", причем под обусловленность может иметься ввиду как причинная обусловленность, так обусловленность обозначением, о чем твой вопрос, уточни. Неясно, почему ты это считаешь абсолютным анализом.




> Пример: кувшин не имеет места истинно, так как он не является истинно тождественным своим частям и не является истинно отличным от них.


Здесь речь об относительном кувшине, который не обладает самосущей тождественностью и т.д. с частями. И что, разве такое утверждение возникло ДО того, как были применены прасанги к самосущему кувшину? Нет, строго ПОСЛЕ. Т.е. это выражение не относится к самому а. анализу, а является его следствием.



> Если ты последовательно придерживаешься своей т.з., то ты должен ответить: "первый аргумент (кувшин не является истинно тождественным своим частям) не обоснован",


Так как я последовательно придерживаюсь , то отвечу так:
Первое обосновано, но обосновано предыдущим анализом самосущего, объектом которого была самосущая тождественность кувшина и частей. 
В приведенном тобой никакого анализа не происходит, там просто применяются результаты предшествующего этому высказыванию анализа.




> так как у тебя кувшин неконцептуально воспринимается одновременно со своими частями в одном образе. Это может быть только в одном случае - когда они истинно тождественны и кувшин имеет место истинно.


)))))да-да-да)
Это может быть в случае правильно проведенного ранее анализа, после которого ясно, что ничем самосущим относительный кувшин обладать не может в принципе. Не может придуманный апельсин обладать непридуманным витамином С.






> "Основу явления" можно больше не трогать. Достаточно этого: "множество частей кувшина (или цветоформа - множество цветных пятен разной формы - кувшина)", которые воспринимаются неконцептуально.


Вряд ли этого достаточно, без "основы явления", или "основы для наименования".
Я скажу что кувшин и его цвет равно видны, так как известны в качестве видимых в мире, и как будешь возражать? Применять аргументацию единства и множественности к тому, что изначально не нуждается в исследовании, т.к. объявлено относительным?

----------


## Dron

> *Dron*[
> 
> Чтобы не уходить в словоблудие, жду ответов "аргумент не обоснован" или "не охватывается". А пока нет ответов, твоя позиция нелогична (не подтверждена логикой).
> 
> Ты: здоровый орган глаза (mig dbang) воспринимает сам кувшин


 Ты про тему относительного верного  восприятия, или про аспект этого восприятия, который делает его ложным для МП - кажимость самосущего? Этот разные темы, надо определиться. В одном случае речь должна идти про отн. кувшин, во втором- про образ самосущего.
Поэтому, часть поста пока пропускаю.




> ]Кроме того,
> Я: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, так как воспринимает сам кувшин
> Ты: Согласен
> Я: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает одно воспринимаемое, являющееся единым и множеством одновременно, так как воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и цветные пятна разной формы (цветоформу или части) кувшина - множество. Первый аргумент признается тобой. Второй аргумент обоснован, так как то, что воспринято сознанием глаза (mig shes kyi bzung bya) является признаком аятаны цветоформы (gzugs kyi skye mched).
> Ты: Согласен
> Я: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает общую (объединяющую) основу (gzhi mthun), являющуюся единым и являющуюся также множеством, так как воспринимает одно воспринимаемое, являющееся единым и множеством одновременно.
> Ты: Согласен
> Я: здоровый орган глаза не воспринимает общую основу, являющуюся единым и являющуюся также множеством, так как общая основа, являющаяся единым и являющаяся также множеством, не существует, приходим к этому, так как два: единое и множество являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении.
> \Охватывание существует, так как если два предмета являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении, это охватывается несуществованием их общей основы, приходим к этому, так как признаком несовместимости ('gal) является отличие и невозможность общей основы (tha dad cing gzhi mthun mi srid pa)


Это неуместно все для МП. Ты все пытаешься практику из низших школ, где есть реальное и обозначенное, протянуть в МП. Если ты сторонник восприятия только множества цветоформ кувшина, то ты должен воспринимать И части, И множество частей кувшина (и множество - одно, не два же, верно?), иначе не говори, что видишь множество, и не говори, что видишь части КУВШИНА (который единое). И еще не говори, что видишь хоть какие-нибудь части, ведь часть сама по себе единое, не так ли? 
Короче, если ты не стоишь на позиции МП, где видны и единое и части, то видеть ты ничего не должен вообще.





> Кроме того:
> Ты: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина
> Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина, так как не воспринимает сам кувшин.
> Ты: аргумент не обоснован


Т.к. противоречит обыденному. Пойди в керамическую лавку, как следует поспорь с миром, и убеди продавца скинуть цену на кувшин вдвое, так как видеть все части кувшина ты не можешь, поэтому- не видишь, за что ты должен платить полную цену.

----------


## Ильят

> Пока нелогичность ответов не обоснована, она не обоснована, не более того.


№1 Согласие невозможно, так как сам кувшин - единое, в качестве самобытия не существует.
№2 здоровый орган глаза не воспринимает общую основу, являющуюся единым и являющуюся также множеством, так как общая основа, являющаяся единым и являющаяся также множеством, не существует
№3 неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает два отдельных являющихся объекта - образа: сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина одновременно, так как не является двумя потоками обладателя объекта (yul can), приходим к этому, так как всегда является только одним потоком сознания
И т.д.
Это - логические опровержения твоей т.з. Пока ты в них не найдешь ошибок, обозначив ошибки двумя ответами"аргумент не обоснован" или "не охватывается", они будут опровергать твою т.з.




> Неясно, почему ты это считаешь абсолютным анализом.


Вслед за Цонкапой считаю это а. анализом = исследованием "бытия как оно есть" на примере повозки и т.д. (Ламрим).




> Здесь речь об относительном кувшине, который не обладает самосущей тождественностью и т.д. с частями. И что, разве такое утверждение возникло ДО того, как были применены прасанги к самосущему кувшину? Нет, строго ПОСЛЕ. Т.е. это выражение не относится к самому а. анализу, а является его следствием.


Не понимаю, о чем ты. При чем тут прасанги? См. двенадцать «глубоких доказательств». Этот силлогизм - одно из 12 «глубоких доказательств», одно из 12 «глубоких исследований» (или "исследований глубокого"). Этот вид исследования начинается с этого силлогизма.




> Я скажу что кувшин и его цвет равно видны, так как известны в качестве видимых в мире, и как будешь возражать?


См. диспуты




> Применять аргументацию единства и множественности к тому, что изначально не нуждается в исследовании, т.к. объявлено относительным?


Самобытие сватантриков тоже объявлено относительным, следует, оно изначально не нуждается в исследовании? У тебя получилась что-то типа сватантрики - имеется сам кувшин - единое, видимый глазом. С этим и сватантрики согласятся. Только ты почему-то не хочешь называть это самобытием на относительном уровне. А Цонкапа в Ламриме называл: "Поэтому то, что [кажется] присущим самой вещи (- единому), независимо от внутреннего [—обозначающего] рассудка, называется «самостью» или «самобытием»."

----------


## Ильят

> Ты про тему относительного верного  восприятия, или про аспект этого восприятия, который делает его ложным для МП - кажимость самосущего? Этот разные темы, надо определиться. В одном случае речь должна идти про отн. кувшин, во втором- про образ самосущего.
> Поэтому, часть поста пока пропускаю.


Я про то, что здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое

#393
Автор: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, так как воспринимает сам кувшин
Dron: Cогласен
#400
А: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает один предмет - сам кувшин как единое (единичное) и множество его частей одновременно
Согласен?
Dron: Cогласен

Уже не согласен?




> Это неуместно все для МП. Ты все пытаешься практику из низших школ...


Ответы принимаются только в двух вышеуказанных видах.
Ты же не хочешь сказать, что логика низших школ опровергает логику МП?! Если эта логика низших школ ошибочна - пожалуйста, жду тех двух ответов.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Ильят;567384]
Вслед за Цонкапой считаю это а. анализом = исследованием "бытия как оно есть" на примере повозки и т.д. (Ламрим).


> 


Исследования на предмет существования самосущего производятся путем прасанг, и никак иначе в МП. Прасанги применяются только к самосущему, нет?





> Самобытие сватантриков тоже объявлено относительным,


Кем оно объявлено?)) Прасангиками-нет, не объявлено.



> У тебя получилась что-то типа сватантрики - имеется сам кувшин - единое, видимый глазом. С этим и сватантрики согласятся.


У меня получился единый кувшин, видимый, но не обладающий собственными характеристиками, устанавливаемыми вне обозначений. Сватантрики с этимне согласятся.



> Только ты почему-то не хочешь называть это самобытием на относительном уровне.


Потому что это не самобытие.



> А Цонкапа в Ламриме называл: "Поэтому то, что [кажется] присущим самой вещи (- единому), независимо от внутреннего [—обозначающего] рассудка, называется «самостью» или «самобытием»."


Убери оттуда квадратные скобки переводчика, станет яснее:

"то, что присуще самой вещи (- единому), независимо от внутреннего [—обозначающего] рассудка, называется «самостью» или «самобытием»"
Так вот, разве я где сказал, что единичность присуща самому кувшину, является его собственной характеристикой? Нет, не сказал. Цитата неуместна.

----------


## Dron

> Я про то, что здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое
> 
> #393
> Автор: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, так как воспринимает сам кувшин
> Dron: Cогласен
> 
> Уже не согласен?


Согласен. Не согласен, что любое единое есть самосуще единое. Кувшин видим, если он один. Если их много,единичных кувшинов, все они тоже видимы. Верность такого восприятия установлена только обозначением, а не существованием собственных характеристик, как в сватантрике. Разве нет разницы?






> Ты же не хочешь сказать, что логика низших школ опровергает логику МП?! Если эта логика низших школ ошибочна - пожалуйста, жду тех двух ответов.


Она ошибочна, и показать это можно только на примере признаваемого оппонентом, т.е. на примере чувственного восприятия для низших школ, что и было сделано в посте выше, про часть как единое и т.д.
Ты поступаешь так, как будто у МП и низших школ есть общая опора, признаваемая всеми сторонами-  а такого нет. О чем, уверен, ты вспомнишь подходящие цитаты из Ламрима.

----------


## Ильят

Вдогонку:

Ты: объект абсолютного анализа не существует
Я: абсолютный анализ; он в качестве обладателя объекта не существует, так как его объект не существует.
Охватывание существует, так как если объект чего-то не существует, это охватывается тем, что это нечто в качестве обладателя объекта не существует.
Ты: согласен
Я: абсолютный анализ не существует, так как он в качестве обладателя объекта не существует и он в качестве не являющегося обладателем объекта не существует.
Охватывание существует, так как если нечто не существует ни в качестве обладателя объекта, ни в качестве не являющегося обладателем объекта, это охватывается тем, что это нечто не существует, приходим к этому, так как два: являемость обладателем объекта и не являемость обладателем объекта являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении (третий вариант невозможен).
С первым аргументом (он в качестве обладателя объекта не существует) ты уже согласился.
Ты: второй аргумент не обоснован
Я: абсолютный анализ; он в качестве не являющегося обладателем объекта не существует, так как он является психическим (сознанием-познанием) (shes pa), так как является верным познанием, так как является умозаключением, так как в "Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев" сказано: "Если подразделять психическое (сознание-познание), то существует два [его вида], так как существует два: верное познание (tshad ma) и ум, не являющийся верным познанием (tshad min gyi blo)...Если подразделять верное познание, то существует два [его вида], так как существует два: непосредственное верное познание (mngon sum gyi tshad ma) и опосредованное верное познание (умозаключение) (rjes su dpag pa'i tshad ma)".
Охватывание существует, так как там же сказано: "Если подразделять обладателя объекта, то существует три [его вида], так как существует три: психическое (сознание-познание) (shes pa), обладатель объекта в качестве чувственного и обладатель объекта в качестве элемента-соединителя, не являющегося обладающим [сходством с сознанием]".

----------


## Dron

> Вдогонку:
> 
> Ты: объект абсолютного анализа не существует
> Я: абсолютный анализ; он в качестве обладателя объекта


Что такое обладатель объекта?

----------


## Ильят

> Исследования на предмет существования самосущего производятся путем прасанг, и никак иначе в МП. Прасанги применяются только к самосущему, нет?


Смущает силлогизм? Перестрой его в прасангу: "приходим к тому, что кувшин не имеет места истинно, так как он не является истинно тождественным своим частям и не является истинно отличным от них".
Прасанги применяются ко всему, с чем не согласен применяющий.




> Кем оно объявлено?)) Прасангиками-нет, не объявлено.


Понятно, что сватантриками




> У меня получился единый кувшин, видимый, но не обладающий собственными характеристиками, устанавливаемыми вне обозначений. Сватантрики с этимне согласятся.


У тебя кувшин устанавливается сознанием глаза через видение его глазами? Да. Естественно, вне обозначений (какие у глаза или у сознания глаза обозначения?). Признак кувшина воспринимается сознанием глаза через видение его глазами (иначе, без его признака, кувшин не воспринимается вообще - это признает Цонкапа и Жамьян Шепа)? Да. Этого достаточно для тождества твоей позиции и позиции сватантриков.




> Потому что это не самобытие.


Ну, не нравится тебе это слово...




> Убери оттуда квадратные скобки переводчика, станет яснее:
> 
> "то, что присуще самой вещи (- единому), независимо от внутреннего [—обозначающего] рассудка, называется «самостью» или «самобытием»"
> Так вот, разве я где сказал, что единичность присуща самому кувшину, является его собственной характеристикой? Нет, не сказал. Цитата неуместна.


#393
Автор: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, так как воспринимает сам кувшин
Dron: Cогласен
#400
А: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает один предмет - сам кувшин как единое (единичное) и множество его частей одновременно
Согласен?
Dron: Cогласен

Уже не согласен?
Или глаз видит отдельно сам кувшин и его единичность?  :Smilie: 




> Согласен. Не согласен, что любое единое есть самосуще единое


Единое, существующее помимо концепта, есть самобытие, собственный признак, с. сущность. А у тебя как раз - единое, воспринимаемое глазами.




> Она ошибочна


Так опровергни своими ответами (двух видов). Или приведи свою прасангу (то, что ты привел в сообщении 541, я не знаю как сформировать в прасангу - не пойму, про что там).

----------


## Ильят

> Что такое обладатель объекта?


Признак обладателя объекта (субъекта) (yul can) существует, так как им является дхарма вхождения (входящая) в свой объект (rang yul la 'jug pa'I chos)

----------


## Dron

> Смущает силлогизм? Перестрой его в прасангу: "приходим к тому, что кувшин не имеет места истинно, так как он не является истинно тождественным своим частям и не является истинно отличным от них".
> Прасанги применяются ко всему, с чем не согласен применяющий.


Признающий относительный (по версии МП) кувшин не может не признавать относительный кувшин (по версии МП). Тебя смущает, что Чандра и Цонкапа не считали нужным применять прасанги к мирскому?





> Понятно, что сватантриками


Ну, и не впаривай мне его тогда.





> У тебя кувшин устанавливается сознанием глаза через видение его глазами? Да.


Устанавливается? Что это значит? Он видится, но никаких ассоциаций с терминами не происходит. 



> Естественно, вне обозначений (какие у глаза или у сознания глаза обозначения?).


ТОгда ты утверждаешь, что глаз может быть найден в поиске абсолютного. Видишь, как все просто?





> Признак кувшина воспринимается сознанием глаза через видение его глазами (иначе, без его признака, кувшин не воспринимается вообще - это признает Цонкапа и Жамьян Шепа)? Да. Этого достаточно для тождества твоей позиции и позиции сватантриков.


Что есть признак кувшина?




> Ну, не нравится тебе это слово...


Это то самобытие, о котором речь в МП и МС.






> #393
> Автор: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, так как воспринимает сам кувшин
> Dron: Cогласен
> #400
> А: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает один предмет - сам кувшин как единое (единичное) и множество его частей одновременно
> Согласен?
> Dron: Cогласен
> 
> Уже не согласен?


Согласен.







> Единое, существующее помимо концепта, есть самобытие, собственный признак, с. сущность. А у тебя как раз - единое, воспринимаемое глазами.


Ну, теперь вспомни, что в МП чувственное ложно.






> Так опровергни своими ответами (двух видов). Или приведи свою прасангу (то, что ты привел в сообщении 541, я не знаю как сформировать в прасангу - не пойму, про что там).


Приведи ту часть, о которой спрашивал, пост длинный.

----------


## Dron

> Признак обладателя объекта (субъекта) (yul can) существует, так как им является дхарма вхождения (входящая) в свой объект (rang yul la 'jug pa'I chos)


Я тебя спрашиваю, что такое обладатель объекта, а ты пишешь, что его признаки существуют.  Я не знаю, существуют или нет, я не могу этого понять, пока не пойму, кто\что такое есть обладатель объекта. Разумно звучит?

----------


## Ильят

> Признающий относительный (по версии МП) кувшин не может не признавать относительный кувшин (по версии МП). Тебя смущает, что Чандра и Цонкапа не считали нужным применять прасанги к мирскому?


Прасанги о непостоянстве и постоянстве звука для последователей Санкхьи повсюду в текстах прасангиков в качестве примеров прасанги - о немирском?
А! Для тебя же абс. анализ (анализ бытия как оно есть), в том числе, анализ прасангами колесницы и ее частей, приводимый в Ламриме - анализ мирского (#540, Dron: "_Неясно, почему ты это считаешь абсолютным анализом_"). Или в Ламриме не прасанги? Ничего не понимаю в твоей т.з.  :Frown: 




> Устанавливается? Что это значит? Он видится, но никаких ассоциаций с терминами не происходит.


Признак существующего (yod pa): установленное верным познанием - чувственным или умственным




> ТОгда ты утверждаешь, что глаз может быть найден в поиске абсолютного. Видишь, как все просто?


? в форме умозаключения, пожалуйста




> Что есть признак кувшина?


способное создать смысл - удерживать воду, и имеющее выпуклую форму, дно и горлышко, является признаком кувшина
"Дхарма, лишенная своего собственного бытия, просто невозможна [Гедун Тендар, 1, л. 56А]. "Невозможна никакая дхарма, не имеющая сущности" [Цзонхава, 1, л. 95 Б]. Эти признаки, сущность и бытие либо приписываются концептуально, как в МП, либо воспринимаются неконцептуально, как у тебя и у всех "реалистов", начиная со сватантриков. Ты считаешь это восприятие ложным (с абс. т.з.) и не ложным с отн.? Так? И сватантрики так считают.

Ты: Потому что это не самобытие
Я: Ну, не нравится тебе это слово...



> Это то самобытие, о котором речь в МП и МС.


Признак самобытия: "то, что присуще самой вещи (- единому), независимо от внутреннего [—обозначающего] рассудка, называется «самостью» или «самобытием»".
Т.е. единое, существующее помимо концепта, есть самобытие, собственный признак, с. сущность. А у тебя как раз - единое, воспринимаемое глазами.




> Так вот, разве я где сказал, что единичность присуща самому кувшину, является его собственной характеристикой? Нет, не сказал. Цитата неуместна.


Откуда у воспринимаемого неконцептуально кувшина берется признак единичности, если он не присущ самому кувшину? Приписывается концептуально?




> Ну, теперь вспомни, что в МП чувственное ложно.


Вспомни, почему ложно и почему не ложно. Ложно, потому что приписывает самобытие, и только.

Ламрим:
Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что [в них] представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует.
Кстати, самосущему, воображаемому по заблуждению, приписываются приятные, неприятные и иные свойства, вследствие чего и возникают страстная привязанность, нетерпимость и подобное. 

…это постижение может, не опираясь на что-либо другое, привести к убежденности в отсутствии самобытия совокупностей и поэтому способно отсечь представление, приписывающее совокупностям самобытие.

—Ошибки нет! «Истина» [в словосочетании] «установление формы, звука и прочего в качестве относительной истины» есть истина, обусловленная установкой118, т.е. истина при взгляде c позиции приписанного неведением самобытия, ибо «установку» здесь нужно понимать как цепляние за истинное [существование]119.

«Для архатов обоих родов120 и бодхисаттв, … явления представляют собой иллюзорные сущности, а не истинные, так как им более не приписывается истинное [существование]»122. 

[Ответ]: Разве мы многократно не повторяли, что в явлениях нет ни пылинки самосущей природы148, не приписанной нашим же умом?! 

—Но в чем же состоит заблуждение (неведение)? 
—Здесь неведением [называется] состояние ума, приписывающего самобытие… 

И т.д.

У тебя неконцептуальное сознание концептуально приписывает признак единичности кувшину? Приписывает сущность и бытие? Нет. Это все у тебя воспринимается неконцептуально. Ложно с абс. точки зрения и верно с относит. Всё соответствует сватантрикам.




> Согласен.


См. диспут




> Приведи ту часть, о которой спрашивал, пост длинный.


Здесь какие-то претензии ко мне, но смысл их мной не понят. Пожалуйста, сделай их в виде прасанги или силлогизма:




> Если ты сторонник восприятия только множества цветоформ кувшина, то ты должен воспринимать И части, И множество частей кувшина (и множество - одно, не два же, верно?), иначе не говори, что видишь множество, и не говори, что видишь части КУВШИНА (который единое). И еще не говори, что видишь хоть какие-нибудь части, ведь часть сама по себе единое, не так ли? 
> Короче, если ты не стоишь на позиции МП, где видны и единое и части, то видеть ты ничего не должен вообще.





> Я тебя спрашиваю, что такое обладатель объекта, а ты пишешь, что его признаки существуют. Я не знаю, существуют или нет, я не могу этого понять, пока не пойму, кто\что такое есть обладатель объекта. Разумно звучит?


В текстах прасангиков даже признаки излагаются в форме прасанг. Это - цитата с прасангой, в которой утверждается существование признака обладателя объекта.
Проще: Признак обладателя объекта (субъекта) (yul can): дхарма вхождения (входящая) в свой объект (rang yul la 'jug pa'I chos).

----------


## Ильят

*Dron*

Ты: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает сам кувшин - единое (естественно, вместе с его признаком (дхарма дхармин абхеда), сущностью и бытием) и *не является ложным* с относительной т.з.
Я: является т.з. сватантриков, так как в Ламриме сказано:

наставник Бхававивека считает, что форма и прочие
[объекты] на условном уровне обладают сущностью,
определяемой [их] собственными характеристиками
(rang-gi mtshan-nyid-kyis grub-pa'i ngo-bo).
...
Итак, по его мнению, чувственные сознания, не
искаженные вышеперечисленными факторами иска-
жения, достоверны
...
Согласно сказанному, [реалисты] считают непос-
редственным восприятием неискаженное чувствен-
ное сознание до уровня представления.
«Неискаженное» для них означает «воспринима-
ющее собственные характеристики объектов такими,
каковы они на самом деле». А поскольку, [по их
мнению], пять непосредственных чувственных вос-
приятий «схватывают» собственные характеристики,
то именно собственные характеристики формы, зву-
ка и прочего являются объектами этих пяти воспри-
ятий, и потому основой их достоверности [реалисты]
опять-таки считают собственные характеристики
этих объектов.

Или:
Ты: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие с опорой на здоровые глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое (естественно, вместе с его признаком (дхарма дхармин абхеда), сущностью и бытием) и *является ложным* с относительной т.з.
Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие с опорой на здоровые глаза наделено случайными причинами ошибочности ('phral gyi 'khrul rgyu) (или преходящими (glo bur) причинами ошибочности) (пришедшие с безначальности (врожденные) причины ошибочности - неведение и/или его отпечаток - здесь не рассматриваются, так как речь не идет ни об абсолютном уровне арьев, ни об условном уровне, когда анализируется абсолютное), так как оно воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и является ложным с относительной т.з.
Ты: согласен
Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие с опорой на здоровые глаза наделено внешними или внутренними причинами ошибочности, так как наделено случайными причинами ошибочности.
Охватывание существует, так как случайные причины ошибочности подразделяются на два: внешние - в объекте и внутренние - в органе чувств (внутренние умственные не рассматриваются, так как речь идет о неконцептуальном чувственном восприятии).
Ты: согласен
Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие с опорой на здоровые глаза *не* наделено внешними или внутренними причинами ошибочности, так как не наделено внешними причинами ошибочности и не наделено внутренними причинами ошибочности.
Первый аргумент обоснован, так как воспринимает кувшин.
Второй аргумент обоснован, так как опирается на здоровые глаза.

Кроме того:
Ты: *чувственное восприятие* с опорой на здоровые глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое (естественно, вместе с его признаком (дхарма дхармин абхеда), сущностью и бытием) и *является ложным* с относительной т.з.
Я: чувственное восприятие; оно, воспринимающее кувшин с опорой на здоровые глаза и не являющееся ложным с относительной т.з., не существует, так как оно с опорой на здоровые глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и является ложным с относительной т.з.
Охватывание существует, так как если нечто с опорой на здоровые глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и является ложным с относительной т.з., это охватывается тем, что это нечто, воспринимающее кувшин с опорой на здоровые глаза и не являющееся ложным с относительной т.з., не существует (или у тебя есть какой-то другой кувшин, помимо самого кувшина - единого, который воспринимался бы чувственно не ложно? Думаю, нет).
Ты: согласен
Я: чувственное восприятие; оно, воспринимающее кувшин с опорой на здоровые глаза и не являющееся ложным с относительной т.з., *существует*, так как в Ламриме сказано:

Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это
шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и про-
чие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют,
поэтому не отрицаются логикой.

Итак, если нет искажений, создаваемых катарак-
той и прочими внешними и внутренними причинами
ложного [познания], то ошибочное познание чув-
ственными и прочими сознаниями не-самосущих
объектов как самосущих, [создаваемое] скверной
неведения, не вредит относительной достоверности [познания].

Или:
Ты: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает сам кувшин - единое (естественно, вместе с его признаком (дхарма дхармин абхеда), сущностью и бытием) и *является ложным* с *абсолютной* т.з.
Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие концептуально приписывает (sgro 'dogs) самобытие кувшину, так как воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и является ложным с абсолютной т.з.
Охватывание существует, так как если нечто воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и является ложным с абсолютной т.з., оно охватывается тем, что концептуально приписывает самобытие кувшину, приходим к этому, так как если нечто воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и является ложным с абсолютной т.з., оно охватывается тем, что является клешей - ложным воззрением (lta ba), приписывающим самобытие кувшину, приходим к этому, так как см. вышеприведенные цитаты из Ламрима о приписывании.
Согласие невозможно, так как является неконцептуальным.

Кроме того:
Я: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие задействует ложный концептуальный способ восприятия-признавания ('dzin stangs) самобытия кувшина, так как воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и является ложным с абсолютной т.з.
Охватывание существует, так как если нечто воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и является ложным с абсолютной т.з., оно охватывается тем, что задействует ложный концептуальный способ восприятия-признавания самобытия кувшина, приходим к этому, так как если нечто воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и является ложным с абсолютной т.з., оно охватывается тем, что является восприятием-признаванием самости (bdag 'dzin) кувшина, приходим к этому, так как если нечто воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и является ложным с абсолютной т.з., оно охватывается тем, что является клешей неведения в отношении кувшина.
Согласие невозможно, так как является неконцептуальным.

----------


## Dron

> Прасанги о непостоянстве и постоянстве звука для последователей Санкхьи повсюду в текстах прасангиков в качестве примеров прасанги - о немирском?


НЕ везде, где есть прасангаесть поиск самосущего, но везде, где есть поиск самосущего, в стиле МП, есть прасанга.



> А! Для тебя же абс. анализ (анализ бытия как оно есть), в том числе, анализ прасангами колесницы и ее частей, приводимый в Ламриме - анализ мирского


Мирское не надо анализировать. Анализируется самосущая колесница.








> способное создать смысл - удерживать воду, и имеющее выпуклую форму, дно и горлышко, является признаком кувшина
> "Дхарма, лишенная своего собственного бытия, просто невозможна [Гедун Тендар, 1, л. 56А]. "Невозможна никакая дхарма, не имеющая сущности" [Цзонхава, 1, л. 95 Б]. Эти признаки, сущность и бытие либо приписываются концептуально, как в МП, либо воспринимаются неконцептуально, как у тебя и у всех "реалистов", начиная со сватантриков. Ты считаешь это восприятие ложным (с абс. т.з.) и не ложным с отн.? Так? И сватантрики так считают.


 У МП и сватантриков разное относительное. Относительное МП устанавливается обозначением, относительное сватантриков существует в силу собственных характеристик, которым присваивается обозначение.
Итог- сватантрики не так считают.




> Ты: Потому что это не самобытие
> Я: Ну, не нравится тебе это слово...


Нормальное слово.





> Признак самобытия: "то, что присуще самой вещи (- единому), независимо от внутреннего [—обозначающего] рассудка, называется «самостью» или «самобытием»".
> Т.е. единое, существующее помимо концепта, есть самобытие, собственный признак, с. сущность. А у тебя как раз - единое, воспринимаемое глазами.


Единое, но не существующее помимо концепта.






> Откуда у воспринимаемого неконцептуально кувшина берется признак единичности, если он не присущ самому кувшину? Приписывается концептуально?


Он берется из обыденных воззрений.






> Вспомни, почему ложно и почему не ложно. Ложно, потому что приписывает самобытие, и только.


Чувственное не приписывает




> Ламрим:
> Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой.


Отлично. Кувшин же вещь,да? или уже нет?



> Но то, что [в них] представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует.
> Кстати, самосущему, воображаемому по заблуждению, приписываются приятные, неприятные и иные свойства, вследствие чего и возникают страстная привязанность, нетерпимость и подобное.


Со всем согласен.






> У тебя неконцептуальное сознание концептуально приписывает признак единичности кувшину? Приписывает сущность и бытие? Нет. Это все у тебя воспринимается неконцептуально. Ложно с абс. точки зрения и верно с относит. Всё соответствует сватантрикам.


См выше про разницу в относит. истинах.






> Здесь какие-то претензии ко мне, но смысл их мной не понят. Пожалуйста, сделай их в виде прасанги или силлогизма:


Воспринимаемая часть- единство, или множество? Если единство, то воспринимай и кувшин, который единство. 
Если множество, то не говори что видишь часть, часть то одна.





> В текстах прасангиков даже признаки излагаются в форме прасанг. Это - цитата с прасангой, в которой утверждается существование признака обладателя объекта.
> Проще: Признак обладателя объекта (субъекта) (yul can): дхарма вхождения (входящая) в свой объект (rang yul la 'jug pa'I chos).


Прасанга- вывод из ложной позиции, нет?

----------


## Dron

Чайник2, я так понял, ты утверждаешь существование невидимых пятнистых жирафов... с видимыми пятнами.

----------


## Ильят

> НЕ везде, где есть прасанга, есть поиск самосущего


А до этого ты писал, что прасангики не считали нужным применять прасанги к мирскому (где нет поиска самосущего):




> Тебя смущает, что Чандра и Цонкапа не считали нужным применять прасанги к мирскому?





> Мирское не надо анализировать. Анализируется самосущая колесница.


Анализ наличия\отсутствия второго и третьего видов страдания - мирское? Да (нет поиска самосущего). Зачем оно анализируется (доказывается его наличие, в т.ч. с помощью прасанг) в Ламриме, например?

Мирское не анализируется только после немирского анализа.
Мадхъямакаватара:
Если исследование проведено, то [истина] мирских наименований теряет силу.
Однако там же сказано:
В [«Мадхьямика-]шастре» [XIV, 10] тоже сказано:
Не опираясь на наименования, 
Не постигнешь абсолютное. 
Не постигнув абсолютное, 
Не обретешь нирвану.




> У МП и сватантриков разное относительное. Относительное МП устанавливается обозначением, относительное сватантриков существует в силу собственных характеристик, которым присваивается обозначение.
> Итог- сватантрики не так считают.
> См выше про разницу в относит. истинах.


У тебя кувшин существует в силу собственных характеристик, т.е. в силу соб. признака, который присущ самому кувшину и воспринимается вместе с ним неконцептуально. Другого варианта просто нет. Это - Сватантрика. Между тобой и сватантриками никакой разницы.
В МП относительное устанавливается обозначением - концептуально, т.е. сам кувшин - единое существует только концептуально, только обозначаемо.




> Единое, но не существующее помимо концепта.


... (эмоции) Dron! ... (эмоции)  :Smilie: 
Насобираю только на этой странице:

#393
Автор: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, так как воспринимает сам кувшин
Dron: Cогласен
#400
А: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает один предмет - сам кувшин как единое (единичное) и множество его частей одновременно
Согласен?
Dron: Cогласен
Dron: У меня получился единый кувшин, видимый

Такой видимый глазами концепт кувшина...




> Он берется из обыденных воззрений.
> Со всем согласен.


Т.е. конкретный кувшин-единое, основа признака кувшина, видится глазами без своего признака, основой которого он является, заодно без сущности и без бытия (т.е. без своего наличия), которые ему потом концептуально приписываются обыденным воззрением?

Эх, Dron... :Frown: 




> Чувственное не приписывает


У тебя нет. А в Ламриме приписывает (воображает - kun-brtags, gdags-pa, btags-pa, brtags-pa, sgro-'dogs-pa).
Что за "чувственное" исследуется в Ламриме?

Мнение "реалистов":

Будучи лишенными таких [мыслей] (_дискурсивных_), пять
чувственных сознаний воспринимают лишь не облеченные
в слова81 собственные характеристики объектов, поэто-
му называются непосредственно воспринимающими».

А поскольку, [по их
мнению], пять непосредственных чувственных вос-
приятий «схватывают» собственные характеристики,
то именно собственные характеристики формы, зву-
ка и прочего являются объектами этих пяти воспри-
ятий,

Следуя "реалистам" с их пониманием "чувственного", Цонкапа подводит их (реалистов) к пониманию ошибочности их "чувственного": 

[Иначе] говоря, чувственные сознания ошибочно
воспринимают форму, звук и остальные из пяти
[видов] объектов, не определенные собственными
характеристиками, как [определенные] собственны-
ми характеристиками.

Итак, по нашему мнению,—чувственные сознания не явля-
ются достоверными относительно собственных ха-
рактеристик пяти [видов] объектов, так как искажа-
ются вследствие иллюзорности восприятия, состоя-
щей в том, что пять [видов] объектов, лишенные
собственных характеристик, кажутся [имеющими]
таковые,

Кажутся. Почему? Потому что ошибаются в концептуальном элементе (в концептуальном определении), когда приписываются с. хар-ки:

И объекты (форма и прочие) являются зависимыми
обозначениями [и только как таковые служат] объек-
тами чувственного сознания.

[Иначе] говоря, чувственным сознаниям кажет-
ся, что форме, звуку и прочим [объектам] присущи
собственные характеристики.

«Воображает несуществующее существующим»
[означает], что чувственное сознание воспринимает
форму, звук и прочие [явления], лишенные характе-
ристик, определяемых собственной сущностью, как
обладающие таковыми.




> Отлично. Кувшин же вещь,да? или уже нет?


Вообще - да (бывает и кувшин как концепт - не вещь).




> Воспринимаемая часть- единство, или множество? Если единство, то воспринимай и кувшин, который единство. 
> Если множество, то не говори что видишь часть, часть то одна.


Воспринимаются части - множество частей.




> Прасанга- вывод из ложной позиции, нет?


Да




> Чайник2, я так понял, ты утверждаешь существование невидимых пятнистых жирафов... с видимыми пятнами.


Не понял. В форме прасанги или силлогизма, пожалуйста

----------


## Ильят

*Dron*

Итого:
1. сам кувшин - единое; он воспринимается глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием или он - только концепт?

2. сам кувшин - единое; если он воспринимается глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием, то он воспринимается вместе со своими соб. признаком, с. сущностью и с. бытием, или он воспринимается глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием без них, а они потом конц. приписываются воспринимаемому глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием кувшину?

3. сам кувшин - единое; если он воспринимается глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием, то неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие, которое его воспринимает, ложно или не ложно с относительной т.з.? Если ложно, то в чем его ложность с относительной т.з.?

4. сам кувшин - единое; если он воспринимается глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием, то неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие, которое его воспринимает, ложно или не ложно с абсолютной т.з.? Если ложно, то в чем его ложность с абсолютной т.з.?

----------


## Dron

> А до этого ты писал, что прасангики не считали нужным применять прасанги к мирскому (где нет поиска самосущего):


Еще раз- не всякий применяющий прасангу - прасангик МП. Прасанга относительно постоянства применяется всеми буддистами, но не все буддисты отрицаютсамосущее.







> Анализ наличия\отсутствия второго и третьего видов страдания - мирское? Да (нет поиска самосущего). Зачем оно анализируется (доказывается его наличие, в т.ч. с помощью прасанг) в Ламриме, например?
> 
> Мирское не анализируется только после немирского анализа.


Ну вот, сам и ответил- анализ был проведен ранее.
Что то я не понимаю, как страдание можно доказать прасангой.






> У тебя кувшин существует в силу собственных характеристик, т.е. в силу соб. признака, который присущ самому кувшину и воспринимается вместе с ним неконцептуально.


Нет. Доказательств твоему утверждению я не вижу, поэтому аргументированно возражать не на что.




> В МП относительное устанавливается обозначением - концептуально, т.е. сам кувшин - единое существует только концептуально, только обозначаемо.


Согласен.





> ... (эмоции) Dron! ... (эмоции)


Какие? Если позитивные, то пусть будут, я за.



> Насобираю только на этой странице:
> 
> #393
> Автор: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, так как воспринимает сам кувшин
> Dron: Cогласен
> #400
> А: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает один предмет - сам кувшин как единое (единичное) и множество его частей одновременно
> Согласен?
> Dron: Cогласен
> ...


Существование, номинальное, не равно концепту.






> Т.е. конкретный кувшин-единое, основа признака кувшина, видится глазами без своего признака, основой которого он является, заодно без сущности и без бытия (т.е. без своего наличия), которые ему потом концептуально приписываются обыденным воззрением?


Появляется конкретный образ самосущего,которому потом приписывается название кувшин, части, образ, самосущность и т.д.  Конкретный образ= образ самосущего. 




> Эх, Dron...


Не вздыхай, скоро будет про жирафа.





> У тебя нет. А в Ламриме приписывает (воображает - kun-brtags, gdags-pa, btags-pa, brtags-pa, sgro-'dogs-pa).


Нет не приписывает. Как чувственное может приписывать.? С твоим мнением, что речь идет о неком "чувственном, загрязненном ментальным"я не согласен.
Что за "чувственное" исследуется в Ламриме?




> Мнение "реалистов":
> 
> Будучи лишенными таких [мыслей] (_дискурсивных_), пять
> чувственных сознаний воспринимают лишь не облеченные
> в слова81 собственные характеристики объектов, поэто-
> му называются непосредственно воспринимающими».
> 
> А поскольку, [по их
> мнению], пять непосредственных чувственных вос-
> ...


Давай повнимательнее почитаем:




> [Иначе] говоря, чувственные сознания ошибочно
> воспринимают форму, звук и остальные из пяти
> [видов] объектов, не определенные собственными
> характеристиками, как [определенные] собственны-
> ми характеристиками.


Вот именно, и Цонкапа и реалисты согласны что чувственное воспрринимает собственные характеристики, разница только в том, что для реалистов эти характеристики реальны, и чувственное безошибочно,а для Цонкапы этих характеристик нет, что следует из АА, поэтому чувственное ложно. Заметь, про то, что, якобы, чувственное приписывает, нет ни слова.



> Итак, по нашему мнению,—чувственные сознания не явля-
> ются достоверными относительно собственных ха-
> рактеристик пяти [видов] объектов, так как искажа-
> ются вследствие иллюзорности восприятия, состоя-
> щей в том, что пять [видов] объектов, лишенные
> собственных характеристик, кажутся [имеющими]
> таковые,


Вот именно.




> Кажутся. Почему? Потому что ошибаются в концептуальном элементе (в концептуальном определении), когда приписываются с. хар-ки:


Чувственное ошибается в концептуальном элементе-? Оно не может, ведь не содержит его.





> «Воображает несуществующее существующим»
> [означает], что чувственное сознание воспринимает
> форму, звук и прочие [явления], лишенные характе-
> ристик, определяемых собственной сущностью, как
> обладающие таковыми.


)По твоему, Цонкапа считал чувственное концептуальным, ясно.


Вообще - да (бывает и кувшин как концепт - не вещь).






> Воспринимаются части - множество частей.


Отдельная часть- единое?








> Не понял. В форме прасанги или силлогизма, пожалуйста


Ну как, не понял, сам же писал, что признаешь, что кувшинов в жизни своей не видел, видел только части. Мол, кувшин нельзя увидеть, раз не видишь всех частей сразу. Было такое?) 
Так вот, то, что нельзя увидеть, то, соответственно невидимо.
Далее - пятна жирафа разглядеть возможно, а жирафа, по твоему нет. Вот и выходит у тебя невидимый жираф.

----------


## Dron

> *Dron*
> 
> Итого:
> 1. сам кувшин - единое; он воспринимается глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием или он - только концепт?
> 
> 2. сам кувшин - единое; если он воспринимается глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием, то он воспринимается вместе со своими соб. признаком, с. сущностью и с. бытием, или он воспринимается глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием без них, а они потом конц. приписываются воспринимаемому глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием кувшину?
> 
> 3. сам кувшин - единое; если он воспринимается глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием, то неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие, которое его воспринимает, ложно или не ложно с относительной т.з.? Если ложно, то в чем его ложность с относительной т.з.?
> 
> 4. сам кувшин - единое; если он воспринимается глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием, то неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие, которое его воспринимает, ложно или не ложно с абсолютной т.з.? Если ложно, то в чем его ложность с абсолютной т.з.?


Ты отождествляешь единое с самосущим единством, я не согласен с этим.
Кувшин в МП- единое, т.к. один, он же- множественное, состоящее из частей. Он же множество частей (одно множество). Все это устанавливается обозначениями.
Между самосущим единым и самосущим множественным есть противоречия. Между номинальным - нет. Какие могут быть противоречия в проекциях? Никаких.

----------


## Dron

Еще ты веришь в существование невидимого кувшина. 
Раз ты не видел его никогда (ибо тебе для этого требуется видеть все его части), но упорно стремишься называть некоторые цветоформы частями кувшина, то откуда берется у тебя информация о кувшине? Ниоткуда, значит веришь.
А раз кувшина ты невидел, то откуда знаешь, что эти части- части кувшина? Ниоткуда, опять же.
Вывод,в части ты тоже веришь.


* такое получается, когда начинаем применять анализ абсолютного к мирскому, что ты и сделал, начав отрицать видимость кувшина. Будь последовательным, принимай, как говорится, следствия*

----------


## Dron

Но. Чайник 2- прозрачные вещи ты видеть можешь. Аквариумы. Кристаллы. Там видны все части одновременно.
А руки свои-нет.

----------


## Dron

Себя в зеркале ты тоже видеть не можешь.

----------


## Dron

И зеркала тоже, ведь его часть, обложку, непрозрачную, ты не видишь, верно?
Поздравляю, Чайник 2 , зеркала ты тоже не видишь.

----------


## Ильят

> Еще раз- не всякий применяющий прасангу - прасангик МП. Прасанга относительно постоянства применяется всеми буддистами, но не все буддисты отрицаютсамосущее.


Прасанга о постоянстве в текстах прасангиков не является прасангой прасангиков? 




> Что то я не понимаю, как страдание можно доказать прасангой.


В ответ на утверждение оппонента, что существует ощущение блаженства, имеющее сущность блаженства, а не страдания




> Нет. Доказательств твоему утверждению я не вижу, поэтому аргументированно возражать не на что.
> Ты отождествляешь единое с самосущим единством, я не согласен с этим.
> Кувшин в МП- единое, т.к. один, он же- множественное, состоящее из частей. Он же множество частей (одно множество). Все это устанавливается обозначениями.
> Между самосущим единым и самосущим множественным есть противоречия. Между номинальным - нет. Какие могут быть противоречия в проекциях? Никаких.


Это просто слова... Хотя и правильные. Ты не ответил на мои вопросы #557, что показало бы, что у тебя воззрение - одно (сватантрика), а слова - правильные (МП)  :Smilie: 

Я писал: _В МП относительное устанавливается обозначением - концептуально, т.е. сам кувшин - единое существует только концептуально, только обозначаемо._




> Согласен.


А до этого писал:




> #393
> Автор: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, так как воспринимает сам кувшин
> Dron: Cогласен
> #400
> А: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает один предмет - сам кувшин как единое (единичное) и множество его частей одновременно
> Согласен?
> Dron: Cогласен
> Dron: У меня получился единый кувшин, видимый





> Существование, номинальное, не равно концепту.


Dron: сам кувшин - единое - существует номинально, не равно концепту, но я согласен, что сам кувшин - единое существует только концептуально, только обозначаемо, и этот концепт кувшина, который не равен концепту, видим глазами.




> Появляется конкретный образ самосущего,которому потом приписывается название кувшин, части, образ, самосущность и т.д.  Конкретный образ= образ самосущего.


Я ни про самосущность, ни про образ ничего не писал (ты еще не ответил ни в одном диспуте про образ атмана на стр.6). Я писал про другое:
Т.е. конкретный кувшин-единое, основа признака кувшина, видится глазами без своего признака, основой которого он является, заодно без сущности и без бытия (т.е. без своего наличия), которые ему потом концептуально приписываются обыденным воззрением?
Достаточно ответить:
1. Да (конкретный кувшин-единое, основа признака кувшина, видится глазами без своего признака, основой которого он является)
2. Нет (конкретный кувшин-единое, основа признака кувшина, видится глазами вместе со своим признаком, основой которого он является)
Хотя, если ты не ответил на вопросы #557, то и тут не ответишь...




> Нет не приписывает. Как чувственное может приписывать.? С твоим мнением, что речь идет о неком "чувственном, загрязненном ментальным"я не согласен.
> 
> Вот именно, и Цонкапа и реалисты согласны что чувственное воспрринимает собственные характеристики, разница только в том, что для реалистов эти характеристики реальны, и чувственное безошибочно,а для Цонкапы этих характеристик нет, что следует из АА, поэтому чувственное ложно. Заметь, про то, что, якобы, чувственное приписывает, нет ни слова.


Со всем согласен. В этих строках про приписывание нет.




> Чувственное ошибается в концептуальном элементе-? Оно не может, ведь не содержит его.


Не обязательно не содержит. Чувственное верное познание кувшина обязательно содержит элемент концептуального определения кувшина сознанием умственного.




> По твоему, Цонкапа считал чувственное концептуальным, ясно.


См. выше
Здесь наличие приписывания в чувственных сознаниях ты же не будешь отрицать:
Ламрим:
"Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что [в них] представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует".

Если скажешь, что дополнение "[в них]" не верно и "представляется по заблуждению", "приписывает" не относится к чувственным сознаниям, то будешь противоречить своей позиции, что чувственное ложно именно в восприятии самобытия. А если дополнение верно, то признавай наличие приписывания в чувственном.




> Отдельная часть- единое?


Да. Но к обсуждаемому не имеет отношения. Да, она воспринимается. Но воспринимается так же, как и сам кувшин - единое.




> Ну как, не понял, сам же писал, что признаешь, что кувшинов в жизни своей не видел, видел только части. Мол, кувшин нельзя увидеть, раз не видишь всех частей сразу. Было такое?) 
> Так вот, то, что нельзя увидеть, то, соответственно невидимо.
> Далее - пятна жирафа разглядеть возможно, а жирафа, по твоему нет. Вот и выходит у тебя невидимый жираф.


Ты: если нечто воспринимает пятна жирафа, это охватывается тем, что оно не воспринимает самого жирафа
Я: не охватывается, так как имеем охватывание несовместимого, так как если нечто воспринимает пятна жирафа, это охватывается тем, что оно воспринимает самого жирафа, приходим к этому, так как чувственное верное познание жирафа воспринимает оба: пятна жирафа и самого жирафа.




> Раз ты не видел его никогда (ибо тебе для этого требуется видеть все его части), но упорно стремишься называть некоторые цветоформы частями кувшина, то откуда берется у тебя информация о кувшине? Ниоткуда, значит веришь.
> А раз кувшина ты невидел, то откуда знаешь, что эти части- части кувшина? Ниоткуда, опять же.


Разве видение - единственный источник познания? Разве видимое сообщает информацию об увиденном? Это похоже на саутрантиков.
Думал, как это переделать в прасанги - не смог придумать.




> принимай, как говорится, следствия


Пока никаких логических противоречий (в виде силлогизмов или прасанг) с твоей стороны против МП нет.
А к тебе множество противоречий. И ни одного ответа...

----------


## Ильят

> Ты отождествляешь единое с самосущим единством, я не согласен с этим.


Не отождествляю. Концепт кувшина - единое, не обязательно является самосущим. Единое, воспринимаемое неконцептуально - обязательно самосущее (для МП), так как обязательно воспринимается неконцептуально вместе со своим признаком, сущностью и бытием - воззрение "реалистов", начиная со сватантрики. Любая дхарма обязательно воспринимается вместе со своим признаком, сущностью и бытием - неконцептуально или концептуально (в МП - только концептуально).




> Кувшин в МП- единое, т.к. один, он же- множественное, состоящее из частей. Он же множество частей (одно множество). Все это устанавливается обозначениями.


Согласен




> Между самосущим единым и самосущим множественным есть противоречия. Между номинальным - нет. Какие могут быть противоречия в проекциях? Никаких.


Согласен. Откажись от идеи неконцептуального восприятия самого кувшина - единого и всё будет соответствовать сказанному тобой.

----------


## Пилигрим

> ...Все, что является чисто чувственному познанию - только образ - являющийся объект. Этим образом может быть только атман (волоски), а не "подобие атмана" ("подобие волосков"). Т.е. образ атман (волосков) либо явлен, либо нет. Если явлен, то на нем не написано "подобие". Откуда чисто чувственному познанию знать, что это - "подобие"? Неоткуда. Концептуальное познание определяет, что явленное не существует в действительности (как действительный объект). Это сочетание явленности и отсутствия действительности и называется "подобием", "видимостью". Когда концептуальное познание определяет, что волоски не существуют в действительности (как действительный объект) и потому являются лишь подобием волосков, образ волосков как-то изменяется? Может быть на нем появляется надпись "подобие"? Никак не меняется - остается тем же самым образом волосков, а не образом "подобия волосков". Поэтому в дальнейшем давайте будем писать правильно - чисто чувственному познанию явлен образ атмана, а не образ "подобия атмана". Иначе говоря, чисто чувственному познанию явлен атман в качестве образа (и так как концептуальное познание определяет, что явленное не существует в действительности (как действительный объект), то этот атман существует *лишь* в качестве образа)...


Все что является чувственному познанию – моментарно.  Чувственно возможно познавать только один момент, никакого одновременного восприятия разных моментов невозможно. Что объект, что образ это всегда совокупность моментов восприятия, поэтому ни объект, ни образ не являются объектами любого чувственного восприятия.



> ...Субхути, как ты думаешь, можно ли распознать Так Приходящего по телесному образу?" - "Нет, о Превосходнейший в мире, нельзя по телесному образу распознать Так Приходящего. И по какой причине? То, о чем Так Приходящий проповедовал как о телесном образе, не есть телесный образ". Будда сказал Субхути: "Когда есть образ, то есть и заблуждение. Если же смотреть на это с точки зрения образа, который не есть образ, то тогда и распознаешь Так Приходящего"...

----------


## Dron

> [Прасанга о постоянстве в текстах прасангиков не является прасангой прасангиков?


Ее все буддисты используют, ничего специфического от МП в ней нет.





> В ответ на утверждение оппонента, что существует ощущение блаженства, имеющее сущность блаженства, а не страдания


Можешь продемонстрировать?




> Это просто слова...


Да ты что) А я думал это сигналы семафора!




> Хотя и правильные. Ты не ответил на мои вопросы #557, что показало бы, что у тебя воззрение - одно (сватантрика), а слова - правильные (МП)


Ты не различаешь номинальный кувшин и самосущий, применяешь к номинальному кувшину требования, как к самосущему.





> Dron: сам кувшин - единое - существует номинально, не равно концепту, но я согласен, что сам кувшин - единое существует только концептуально, только обозначаемо, и этот концепт кувшина, который не равен концепту, видим глазами.







> Я ни про самосущность, ни про образ ничего не писал (ты еще не ответил ни в одном диспуте про образ атмана на стр.6). Я писал про другое:
> Т.е. конкретный кувшин-единое, основа признака кувшина, видится глазами без своего признака,


Какого конкретно?





> Со всем согласен. В этих строках про приписывание нет.


И нигде в Ламриме нет про приписывающее чувственное.






> Не обязательно не содержит. Чувственное верное познание кувшина обязательно содержит элемент концептуального определения кувшина сознанием умственного.


Я уже понял, что ты так считаешь, но не вижу ни доказательств,ни свидетельств из текстов.







> Здесь наличие приписывания в чувственных сознаниях ты же не будешь отрицать:
> Ламрим:
> "Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что *[в них]* представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует".


Буду отрицать, еще как)))
Выделенное слово относится не к сознаниям, а к вещам. Речь не о том, что чувственные что-то представляют, а о том, что спроецированное неведением самобытие не существует. Если еще найдешь такие "подтверждения " поделись)




> Если скажешь, что дополнение "[в них]" не верно и "представляется по заблуждению", "приписывает" не относится к чувственным сознаниям, то будешь противоречить своей позиции, что чувственное ложно именно в восприятии самобытия. А если дополнение верно, то признавай наличие приписывания в чувственном.


Чувственное ложно, так как воспринимает образы самобытия, которого нет, но этот аспект ложности не вредит относительной достоверности, так как критерии там иные, сам знаешь какие.





> Да. Но к обсуждаемому не имеет отношения. Да, она воспринимается. Но воспринимается так же, как и сам кувшин - единое.


Если также, то в чем отличие от моей позиции, я же именно это и говорю, что и кувшин и его части равно воспринимаемы с т.з. мирян.






> Ты: если нечто воспринимает пятна жирафа, это охватывается тем, что оно не воспринимает самого жирафа
> Я: не охватывается, так как имеем охватывание несовместимого, так как если нечто воспринимает пятна жирафа, это охватывается тем, что оно воспринимает самого жирафа, приходим к этому, так как чувственное верное познание жирафа воспринимает оба: пятна жирафа и самого жирафа.


Как же так, ты уже отказываешься от тезиса, что для восприятия кувшина надо воспринимать все его части? Сам же соглашался, что, да, вполне верно считат, что никакого кувшина ты не видел.
Если отказываешься, то принимаешь мою т.з. о равной относительной видимости.






> Разве видение - единственный источник познания? Разве видимое сообщает информацию об увиденном? Это похоже на саутрантиков.
> Думал, как это переделать в прасанги - не смог придумать.


Там и есть прасанги, просто не теми словами, которые тебе удобны. ПРименены на основании высказанной тобой идеи про части и целое.





> Пока никаких логических противоречий (в виде силлогизмов или прасанг) с твоей стороны против МП нет.


Против МП?) Я не писал ничего против МП, против твоего понимания МП- да.



> А к тебе множество противоречий. И ни одного ответа...


Ни одного ответа, говоришь...)

----------


## Dron

> Не отождествляю. Концепт кувшина - единое, не обязательно является самосущим.


И единый кувшин тоже.



> Единое, воспринимаемое неконцептуально - обязательно самосущее (для МП)


Нет. Ты противопоставляешь результаты анализа и мирскую истину. Зачем?



> так как обязательно воспринимается неконцептуально вместе со своим признаком, сущностью и бытием - воззрение "реалистов", начиная со сватантрики. Любая дхарма обязательно воспринимается вместе со своим признаком, сущностью и бытием - неконцептуально или концептуально (в МП - только концептуально).


Чем у тебя сущность от бытия отличается?

К воспринимаемому во сне применимо то, что ты пишешь?






> Согласен. Откажись от идеи неконцептуального восприятия самого кувшина - единого и всё будет соответствовать сказанному тобой.


Зачем мне отказываться от видимого кувшина?

----------


## Ильят

> Все что является чувственному познанию – моментарно.  Чувственно возможно познавать только один момент, никакого одновременного восприятия разных моментов невозможно. Что объект, что образ это всегда совокупность моментов восприятия,


Со всем согласен




> поэтому ни объект, ни образ не являются объектами любого чувственного восприятия.


Здесь, чтобы согласиться, надо добавить: с абсолютной (высшей) т.з.
"поэтому ни объект, ни образ не являются объектами любого чувственного восприятия с абсолютной (высшей) т.з.".

----------


## Ильят

> *Ее* (_прасангу к мирскому, в т.ч. о постоянстве_) все буддисты *используют*, ничего специфического от МП в ней нет.





> Тебя смущает, что Чандра и Цонкапа *не* считали нужным *применять* *прасанги к мирскому*?





> Можешь продемонстрировать?


Если быстро:
Некто: если нечто является ощущением блаженства, оно охватывается тем, что является обладающим сущностью блаженства
Автор: пребывание в горячей воде после замерзания на улице; оно является обладающим сущностью блаженства, так как оно является ощущением блаженства
Н: аргумент не обоснован
А: пребывание в горячей воде после замерзания на улице является ощущением блаженства, так как оно существует, будучи блаженством
Н: согласен в основе
А: пребывание в горячей воде после замерзания на улице; оно не является обладающим сущностью блаженства, так как оно является обладающим сущностью страдания - охватывается, так как два: блаженство и страдание являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении
Н: аргумент не обоснован
А: пребывание в горячей воде после замерзания на улице; оно является обладающим сущностью страдания, так как является становящимся ('gyur) страданием при неизменных условиях (пребывание в горячей воде) - охватывается, так как если нечто является становящимся страданием при неизменных условиях, оно охватывается тем, что является обладающим сущностью страдания, приходим к этому, так как если нечто является становящимся страданием при неизменных условиях, оно охватывается тем, чья сущность не меняется, а лишь проявляется, приходим к этому, так как две несовместимые вещи не имеют одной, объединяющей их, сущности (напомню: это анализ отн.), приходим к этому, так как сущность является тем, что определяет вещь как неиное по отношению к себе (то же самое, тождественное себе) и иное по отношению к иносущему, т.е. сущность вещи – это вещь, взятая в ее аспекте особости - тождественности себе и отдельности от иного




> Ты не различаешь номинальный кувшин и самосущий, применяешь к номинальному кувшину требования, как к самосущему.


Да я то различаю. Просто у тебя имеется поверхностное понимание всех этих правильных (МП) слов, которые ты тут написал. Ты смотришь как бы издалека, в общем. А я пытаюсь показать тебе детали картины. Ты, вникая в детали, путаешься, поэтому не отвечаешь на вопросы, а уходишь в пространные, хотя и правильные, слова. Говорил я тебе - изучай мат. часть - дуйру, лориг и книги Донца!




> Какого конкретно?


У кувшина один свой соб. признак (не придирайся к деталям, так как задача этого признака показать, что имеется то, что определяет восприятие кувшина, отличая его от не-кувшина): "способное создать смысл - удерживать воду, и имеющее выпуклую форму, дно и горлышко, является признаком кувшина"




> Буду отрицать, еще как)))
> Выделенное слово относится не к сознаниям, а к вещам. Речь не о том, что чувственные что-то представляют, а о том, что спроецированное неведением самобытие не существует. Если еще найдешь такие "подтверждения " поделись)


И какая разница? Вещи-то здесь - то, что воспринимают зрительное и прочие сознания. Именно в этих вещах, сказано, есть то, что представляется по заблуждению, ибо неведение именно этим вещам (воспринимаемым зрительным и прочим сознаниям) приписывает самосущее бытие.

Или ты считаешь, что в этой цитате сначала речь идет о вещах, воспринимаемых зрительным и прочими сознаниями, а потом - о воспринимаемых концептуально вещах?

А что представляет по заблуждению? Концептуальное?




> Чувственное ложно, так как воспринимает образы самобытия, которого нет, но этот аспект ложности не вредит относительной достоверности, так как критерии там иные, сам знаешь какие.


Концептуальное представляет и приписывает по заблуждению, а чувственное из-за этого ложно? Как с миражом - мираж концептуально определяется как "вода" и поэтому такое чувственное, воспринимающее "воду", ложно из-за ложного концептуального определения? Или чувственное, воспринимающее преломление лучей света, без всякого концептуального определения этого, в т.ч. как "воды", ложно само по себе?




> Если также, то в чем отличие от моей позиции, я же именно это и говорю, что и кувшин и его части равно воспринимаемы с т.з. мирян.


Так же - значит, что любое единое воспринимается только как концепт и не воспринимается неконцептуально. Именно поэтому существует лишь номинально. Критерий относительного в МП: если нечто имеет место основой (в качестве основы - gzhi grub - единое, установленное верным познанием), оно охватывается тем, что является лишь концептуальной признаваемостью (rtog pas btags tsam)




> Как же так, ты уже отказываешься от тезиса, что для восприятия кувшина надо воспринимать все его части? Сам же соглашался, что, да, вполне верно считат, что никакого кувшина ты не видел.
> Если отказываешься, то принимаешь мою т.з. о равной относительной видимости.


не понимаю, как эти твои слова связаны с диспутом и с обсуждаемым ранее...




> И единый кувшин тоже


"Тоже" - значит, единый кувшин не обязательно является самосущим, будучи обязательно лишь концептом. Но у тебя единый кувшин воспринимается глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием!




> Нет. Ты противопоставляешь результаты анализа и мирскую истину. Зачем?


Мирская истина - восприятие кувшина чувственно. Та же истина после анализа - условное именование частей (цветоформы) кувшина "кувшином". Всё остальное (единое, не единое и т.д.) - уже анализ. Как видишь, нет противопоставления результата анализа и мирской истины. А если признать неконцептуальное восприятие самого единого кувшина вместе с его признаком (а иначе он просто не воспринимается - см. цитаты Цонкапы и Жамьян Шепы), то будет противоречие анализу - такой кувшин должен быть либо истинно тожд. либо истинно отл. от своих частей. Если ни то, ни другое, значит, такой кувшин - лишь концепт, вместе с его признаком (и не воспринимается неконцептуально).




> Чем у тебя сущность от бытия отличается?


См. мат. часть. Это же основы!




> К воспринимаемому во сне применимо то, что ты пишешь?


Да. Только перед ответом изучи, пож., мат. часть.

----------


## Пилигрим

> ...Здесь, чтобы согласиться, надо добавить: с абсолютной (высшей) т.з.
> "поэтому ни объект, ни образ не являются объектами любого чувственного восприятия с абсолютной (высшей) т.з.".


Означает ли это, что с относительной точи зрения  возможно воспринимать объекты и образы чувственно?

----------


## Ильят

> Означает ли это, что с относительной точи зрения  возможно воспринимать объекты и образы чувственно?


Конечно, так как без воспринимаемого _образа_ как являющегося _объекта_ не будет и восприятия. А это - отрицание относительного.
То, что восприятие моментарно (мгновенно), не отвергает его наличия 1. как условного именования моментов восприятия "восприятием"; 2. как концептуального обобщения этих моментов, называемого словом "восприятие"; 3. как проекции этого концептуального обобщения на те моменты, принимаемой за единое, какое-то время постоянное (т.к. концептуальное обобщение постоянно и едино), в то же время функционирующее (т.к. моменты функционируют) восприятие.

----------


## Dron

> Если быстро:
> Некто: если нечто является ощущением блаженства, оно охватывается тем, что является обладающим сущностью блаженства
> Автор: пребывание в горячей воде после замерзания на улице; оно является обладающим сущностью блаженства, так как оно является ощущением блаженства
> Н: аргумент не обоснован
> А: пребывание в горячей воде после замерзания на улице является ощущением блаженства, так как оно существует, будучи блаженством
> Н: согласен в основе
> А: пребывание в горячей воде после замерзания на улице; оно не является обладающим сущностью блаженства, так как оно является обладающим сущностью страдания - охватывается, так как два: блаженство и страдание являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении
> Н: аргумент не обоснован
> А: пребывание в горячей воде после замерзания на улице; оно является обладающим сущностью страдания, так как является становящимся ('gyur) страданием при неизменных условиях (пребывание в горячей воде) - охватывается, так как если нечто является становящимся страданием при неизменных условиях, оно охватывается тем, что является обладающим сущностью страдания, приходим к этому, так как если нечто является становящимся страданием при неизменных условиях, оно охватывается тем, чья сущность не меняется, а лишь проявляется, приходим к этому, так как две несовместимые вещи не имеют одной, объединяющей их, сущности (напомню: это анализ отн.), приходим к этому, так как сущность является тем, что определяет вещь как неиное по отношению к себе (то же самое, тождественное себе) и иное по отношению к иносущему, т.е. сущность вещи – это вещь, взятая в ее аспекте особости - тождественности себе и отдельности от иного


Понятно, теперь скажи- скаких пор блаженство по сути приемлемо с т.з. мирского? Оно отвечает трем критериям разве?






> Да я то различаю.


 Тогда не применяй приемы против самосущих кувшинов к номинальным. 



> Просто у тебя имеется поверхностное понимание всех этих правильных (МП) слов, которые ты тут написал. Ты смотришь как бы издалека, в общем.


Доказывай.



> А я пытаюсь показать тебе детали картины.


ОК



> Ты, вникая в детали, путаешься, поэтому не отвечаешь на вопросы, а уходишь в пространные, хотя и правильные, слова.


Слова конкретные, причем ты с ними соглашаешься, пример про части и целое, где ты поменял точку зрения, если я, конечно, не ошибаюсь.



> Говорил я тебе - изучай мат. часть - дуйру, лориг и книги Донца!


Ну,раз перешел на лозунги, тогда так:
Учи английский, читай Берзина!
Или Ламрим)!






> У кувшина один свой соб. признак (не придирайся к деталям, так как задача этого признака показать, что имеется то, что определяет восприятие кувшина, отличая его от не-кувшина): "способное создать смысл - удерживать воду, и имеющее выпуклую форму, дно и горлышко, является признаком кувшина"


Я вот не могу не придраться, тут и форма описана и функция. Короче, признаком ты в данном случае называешь определение кувшина. 
Ответ на пред. вопрос такой- чувственное видит кувшин, но его определений и функций не видит.
Иными словами, видимый, способный удерживать воду кувшин видим, но его способность чувственным не устанавливается. Вот так это будет тоже по русски, но не как у Донца.
Это конкретный ответ, или общие слова?






> И какая разница? Вещи-то здесь - то, что воспринимают зрительное и прочие сознания. Именно в этих вещах, сказано, есть то, что представляется по заблуждению, ибо неведение именно этим вещам (воспринимаемым зрительным и прочим сознаниям) приписывает самосущее бытие.
> 
> Или ты считаешь, что в этой цитате сначала речь идет о вещах, воспринимаемых зрительным и прочими сознаниями, а потом - о воспринимаемых концептуально вещах?
> 
> А что представляет по заблуждению? Концептуальное?


Об одних и тех же вещах. По заблуждение представляется самобытие.
Т.е. то, что чувственным является образ самосущего, относительной достоверности не вредит, а то, что этот образ потомконцептуально определяется как самосущее - вредит.






> Концептуальное представляет и приписывает по заблуждению, а чувственное из-за этого ложно?


Не из-за этого, см. выше.




> Так же - значит, что любое единое


И множественное, не правда ли? В самом деле, не скажешь же, что единое устанавливаетсяконцептуально, а множественное чувственно?))



> воспринимается только как концепт и не воспринимается неконцептуально.
>  Именно поэтому существует лишь номинально. Критерий относительного в МП: если нечто имеет место основой (в качестве основы - gzhi grub - единое, установленное верным познанием), оно охватывается тем, что является лишь концептуальной признаваемостью (rtog pas btags tsam)


Итог- единое ты выделяешь зря, а речь у тебя идет о том, что все номинально (в стиле МП). Разве я спорю?
Вопрос:  номинальность МП отменяет неконцептуальность чувственного? Да\нет?







> не понимаю, как эти твои слова связаны с диспутом и с обсуждаемым ранее...


Они связаны с твоими пред. словами: кувшин чувственно не воспринимается, воспринимаются только его части. Теперь, вроде, ты так не говришь?





> "Тоже" - значит, единый кувшин не обязательно является самосущим, будучи обязательно лишь концептом. Но у тебя единый кувшин воспринимается глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием!


А у тебя множество частей, каждая из которых, как ты согласился, также единая. Не улавливаешь?) Это одно и тоже. Отрицаешь восприятие единого- отрицаешь восприятие частей. Не согласен?






> Мирская истина - восприятие кувшина чувственно.


Чувственно. Или чувственно\концептуально?)



> А если признать неконцептуальное восприятие самого единого кувшина вместе с его признаком (а иначе он просто не воспринимается - см. цитаты Цонкапы и Жамьян Шепы)


Это справедливо только для самосущего кувшина. Номинальный кувшин, который и единый (один) и состоящий из частей существует и без тог, чтобы из енго чувственным извлекалось понимание его определения и функций.




> , то будет противоречие анализу - такой кувшин должен быть либо истинно тожд. либо истинно отл. от своих частей. Если ни то, ни другое, значит, такой кувшин - лишь концепт, вместе с его признаком (и не воспринимается неконцептуально).


Мирское неконцептуальное чувственное противоречит анализу?





> См. мат. часть. Это же основы!


Что именно ты называешь основами - переводы Донца, или то, как ты его понял?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Конечно, так как без воспринимаемого _образа_ как являющегося _объекта_ не будет и восприятия. А это - отрицание относительного.


В таком случае вам придется согласится, что самобытие  существует с относительной точки зрения. Согласны?



> То, что восприятие моментарно (мгновенно), не отвергает его наличия 1. как условного именования моментов восприятия "восприятием";


К чувственному имеет отношение один момент, все остальные, как прошлые, так и будущие – ментальное.



> 2. как концептуального обобщения этих моментов, называемого словом "восприятие";


С каких пор ментальное конструирование стало называться чувственным?



> 3. как проекции этого концептуального обобщения на те моменты, принимаемой за единое, какое-то время постоянное (т.к. концептуальное обобщение постоянно и едино), в то же время функционирующее (т.к. моменты функционируют) восприятие.


А вот и оно, то самое самобытие, существующее с относительной точки зрения.

----------


## Ильят

> Понятно, теперь скажи- скаких пор блаженство по сути приемлемо с т.з. мирского? Оно отвечает трем критериям разве?


Привел бы сразу несоответствие. Я не вижу.




> Тогда не применяй приемы против самосущих кувшинов к номинальным.


Не применяю




> Доказывай.


Доказательство - отсутствие конкретных ответов на мои вопросы




> Слова конкретные, причем ты с ними соглашаешься, пример про части и целое, где ты поменял точку зрения, если я, конечно, не ошибаюсь.


Еще одно доказательство.




> Я вот не могу не придраться, тут и форма описана и функция. Короче, признаком ты в данном случае называешь определение кувшина. 
> Ответ на пред. вопрос такой- чувственное видит кувшин, но его определений и функций не видит.
> Иными словами, видимый, способный удерживать воду кувшин видим, но его способность чувственным не устанавливается. Вот так это будет тоже по русски, но не как у Донца.
> Это конкретный ответ, или общие слова?


Ответ-то конкретный, но показывает непонимание тобой того, что такое признак. Это в мат.части изучают. Дхарма тождественна по сущности своему признаку. Без признака дхарма не существует и не воспринимается. Это альфа и омега  :Smilie:  Вспомни цитаты Цонкапы и Жамьян Шепы, которые я тут приводил, о невозможности дхармы без признака.




> Об одних и тех же вещах. По заблуждение представляется самобытие.
> Т.е. то, что чувственным является образ самосущего, относительной достоверности не вредит, а то, что этот образ потомконцептуально определяется как самосущее - вредит.


Образ чувственного и образ после концептуального определения того образа чувственного - это один и тот же объект чувственного? Нет. Почему тогда для тебя эти два объекта стали одной и той же вещью?
Правильное концептуальное определение увиденного - ошибочно? То, что этот образ потом концептуально определяется как самосущее - вредит чему? Относительной достоверности познания? Нет. Чему тогда?
То, что чувственным является образ самосущего, опровергнуто в диспутах на стр.6. Опровержений тому пока не было.




> И множественное, не правда ли? В самом деле, не скажешь же, что единое устанавливаетсяконцептуально, а множественное чувственно?))


Не понял. Чувственно (в действительности, без условных именований) устанавливается множество, а не единое.




> Итог- единое ты выделяешь зря, а речь у тебя идет о том, что все номинально (в стиле МП). Разве я спорю?
> Вопрос:  номинальность МП отменяет неконцептуальность чувственного? Да\нет?


Признавая чувственное восприятие единого - споришь.
Не отменяет.




> Они связаны с твоими пред. словами: кувшин чувственно не воспринимается, воспринимаются только его части. Теперь, вроде, ты так не говришь?


кувшин, жираф и др. единое неконцептуально не воспринимаются. Чувственно могут восприниматься (с концептуальным элементом).




> А у тебя множество частей, каждая из которых, как ты согласился, также единая. Не улавливаешь?) Это одно и тоже. Отрицаешь восприятие единого- отрицаешь восприятие частей. Не согласен?


Каждая из них - единая, и воспринимается как единая лишь концептуально. Но речь идет о неконцептуальном восприятии множества частей, где восприятие не воспринимает единого, так как см. ранее изложенные диспуты:

4. Кроме того,
А: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает одно воспринимаемое, являющееся единым и множеством одновременно, так как воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и цветные пятна разной формы (цветоформу или части) кувшина - множество. Первый аргумент признается тобой. Второй аргумент обоснован, так как то, что воспринято сознанием глаза (mig shes kyi bzung bya) является признаком аятаны цветоформы (gzugs kyi skye mched).
...
Итог:
А: здоровый орган глаза не воспринимает общую основу, являющуюся единым и являющуюся также множеством, так как общая основа, являющаяся единым и являющаяся также множеством, не существует, приходим к этому, так как два: единое и множество являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении.

6. Кроме того:
Н: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина, так как не воспринимает эти два как один образ (rnam pa), и не воспринимает эти два как два отдельных образа одновременно.
...
Итоги:
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие; один образ, воспринимаемый им и являющийся общей основой самого кувшина - единого, и множества частей кувшина, не существует, так как сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении (phan tshun spangs 'gal), приходим к этому, так как два: единое и множество являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении.
...
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает два отдельных являющихся объекта - образа: сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина одновременно, так как не является двумя потоками обладателя объекта (yul can), приходим к этому, так как всегда является только одним потоком сознания.

7. Кроме того:
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина, так как не воспринимает эти два как тождественные друг другу и не воспринимает эти два как отличные друг от друга.
...
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает отличие, так как не воспринимает общий признак.




> Чувственно. Или чувственно\концептуально?)


Напомню, речь идет о мирском без анализа. А ты начинаешь исследовать. Сразу возникают вопросы - какой кувшин имеется в виду - концепт, части и пр.?




> Это справедливо только для самосущего кувшина. Номинальный кувшин, который и единый (один) и состоящий из частей существует и без тог, чтобы из енго чувственным извлекалось понимание его определения и функций.


неконцептуальное восприятие самого единого кувшина вместе с его признаком (а иначе он просто не воспринимается - см. цитаты Цонкапы и Жамьян Шепы) - да, справедливо только для самосущего кувшина. Номинальный кувшин, который и единый (один) и состоящий из частей - противоречие логике, смешит мудрых... Да, в общем, поверхностно, можно сказать и так. Показываю тебе детали и логическую безошибочность: это два разных "кувшина" - концепт и его части. Любое восприятие, воспринимающее кувшин, обязательно воспринимает признак кувшина - то, что делает кувшин кувшином.




> Мирское неконцептуальное чувственное противоречит анализу?


Миряне-обыватели не думают о концептуальности\неконцептуальности чувственного. Неконцептуальное чувственное не противоречит анализу, так как не воспринимает единого. Чувственное, как оно понимается в миру, тоже не противоречит анализу, так как воспринимаемое им единое - либо концепт, либо условное имя для частей.




> Что именно ты называешь основами - переводы Донца, или то, как ты его понял?


Основы - дуйра. Донец - потом.

----------


## Ильят

> В таком случае вам придется согласится, что самобытие  существует с относительной точки зрения. Согласны?


Не согласен.




> К чувственному имеет отношение один момент, все остальные, как прошлые, так и будущие – ментальное.


Прошлые моменты чувственного восприятия являются ментальным восприятием, что ли?




> С каких пор ментальное конструирование стало называться чувственным?


С тех пор, как концепт, обобщающий моменты чувственного восприятия, стали называть по-русски термином "чувственное восприятие"




> А вот и оно, то самое самобытие, существующее с относительной точки зрения.


Верно. Только самобытием это будет, если признать что это третье - не умозрительность, не проекция концепта, а имеет место в действительности, как кажется.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Ильят;568836]Привел бы сразу несоответствие. Я не вижу.
[QUOTE]
Нечто, возникшее от кармы и неведения и являющееся блаженством по сути- противоречит первым двум критериям, поэтому относитеьной истино йне является





> Ответ-то конкретный, но показывает непонимание тобой того, что такое признак. Это в мат.части изучают. Дхарма тождественна по сущности своему признаку. Без признака дхарма не существует и не воспринимается. Это альфа и омега  Вспомни цитаты Цонкапы и Жамьян Шепы, которые я тут приводил, о невозможности дхармы без признака.


Так ты дай определение признака. У тебя выше, вроде, определение было частью признака? Кувшин не тождествен своему определению.





> Образ чувственного и образ после концептуального определения того образа чувственного - это один и тот же объект чувственного? Нет. Почему тогда для тебя эти два объекта стали одной и той же вещью?


Это разные моменты образов, которые, с относительной точки зрения, есть копии т.н. обычной вещи. Которая полагается внешней, но которую вовне искать не надо, так как она только полагается таковой, в соответствии с мирским. 



> Правильное концептуальное определение увиденного - ошибочно?


Правильное?нет.



> То, что этот образ потом концептуально определяется как самосущее - вредит чему? Относительной достоверности познания?


Да. Потиворечие по третьему пункту- противоречит АА.





> То, что чувственным является образ самосущего, опровергнуто в диспутах на стр.6. Опровержений тому пока не было.


Определи признак.






> Не понял. Чувственно (в действительности, без условных именований) устанавливается множество, а не единое.


Множество чего,не понял тебя) Не единых ли частиц,случайно?






> кувшин, жираф и др. единое неконцептуально не воспринимаются. Чувственно могут восприниматься (с концептуальным элементом).


Частица в множестве- единая, нет? Само множество- также (одно множество).






> Каждая из них - единая, и воспринимается как единая лишь концептуально. Но речь идет о неконцептуальном восприятии множества частей, где восприятие не воспринимает единого,


Как это оно его не воспринимает? Множество чего именно оно тогда воспринимает? Множество ничего?



> 4. Кроме того,
> А: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает одно воспринимаемое, являющееся единым и множеством одновременно, так как воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и цветные пятна разной формы (цветоформу или части) кувшина - множество. Первый аргумент признается тобой. Второй аргумент обоснован, так как то, что воспринято сознанием глаза (mig shes kyi bzung bya) является признаком аятаны цветоформы (gzugs kyi skye mched).
> ...
> Итог:
> А: здоровый орган глаза не воспринимает общую основу, являющуюся единым и являющуюся также множеством, так как общая основа, являющаяся единым и являющаяся также множеством, не существует, приходим к этому, так как два: единое и множество являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении.
> 
> 6. Кроме того:
> Н: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина
> А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина, так как не воспринимает эти два как один образ (rnam pa), и не воспринимает эти два как два отдельных образа одновременно.
> ...


Определи признак.





> Напомню, речь идет о мирском без анализа. А ты начинаешь исследовать. Сразу возникают вопросы - какой кувшин имеется в виду - концепт, части и пр.?


Нет,речь о мирском без АА. Не всякий анализ - АА. Речь об обычном кувшине, единичном, состоящим из частей, функциональном. Он видим (или нет)? Он видим неконцептуально, но определение его множественности\единичности\функциональности \ того, что он кувшин- происходит концептуально.






> неконцептуальное восприятие самого единого кувшина вместе с его признаком (а иначе он просто не воспринимается - см. цитаты Цонкапы и Жамьян Шепы) - да, справедливо только для самосущего кувшина.





> Номинальный кувшин, который и единый (один) и состоящий из частей - противоречие логике, смешит мудрых..


.

Ясно, то, что один кувшин состоит из частей, смешит мудрых)))



> Да, в общем, поверхностно, можно сказать и так. Показываю тебе детали и логическую безошибочность: это два разных "кувшина" - концепт и его части. Любое восприятие, воспринимающее кувшин, обязательно воспринимает признак кувшина - то, что делает кувшин кувшином.


А, что, восприятие множества единичных частей не воспринимает загадочный признак этих частей, и признак множества как такового заодно?) Примени это к своей точке зрения.






> Миряне-обыватели не думают о концептуальности\неконцептуальности чувственного.


Какая разница? Мирская истина шире того, о чем могут подумать миряне.



> Неконцептуальное чувственное не противоречит анализу, так как не воспринимает единого.


Частей, например?)



> Чувственное, как оно понимается в миру, тоже не противоречит анализу, так как воспринимаемое им единое - либо концепт, либо условное имя для частей.


Каких частей-единых или для частей их частей?






> Основы - дуйра. Донец - потом.


Если ты знаешь определение признака- приведи. Если оно секретно- не приводи.

----------


## Dron

> *
> [Иначе] говоря, чувственные сознания ошибочно
> воспринимают форму, звук и остальные из пяти
> [видов] объектов, не определенные собственными
> характеристиками, как [определенные] собственны-
> ми характеристиками. Поэтому они недостоверны в
> своем познании собственных характеристик.*


Тут утверждаюется, что чувственное ложно познает собственные характеристики. Ни о каком концептуальном речи нет.



> Итак,
> по нашему мнению,—чувственные сознания не явля-
> ются достоверными относительно собственных ха-
> рактеристик пяти [видов] объектов, так как искажа-
> ются вследствие иллюзорности восприятия, состоя-
> щей в том, что пять [видов] объектов, лишенные
> собственных характеристик, кажутся [имеющими]
> таковые, подобно иллюзии видения двух лун.


"Кажимость" сравнивается с иллюзией двух лун, т.е. относится только к чувственному, так как иллюзия двух лун возникает без концепций.




> «Невозможно, чтобы мирское опровергало видение под-
> линной реальности, поскольку оно достоверно лишь в
> отношении обыденного и поскольку установлено, что его
> объекты—ложные, обманчивые вещи.»


Концептуальное неведение и галлюцинации ложны даже относительного, тогда о какой- ложности идет речь?- О ложности чувственного.




> Итак, если нет искажений, создаваемых катарак-
> той и прочими внешними и внутренними причинами
> ложного [познания], то ошибочное познание чув-
> ственными и прочими сознаниями не-самосущих
> объектов как самосущих,


Чувственное позаннет ошибочно, познает самосущее.
И т.д.. Ни разу не упомянуто разделение на какое-то чисто чувственное и чувственно-концептуальное.

----------


## Ильят

> Нечто, возникшее от кармы и неведения и являющееся блаженством по сути- противоречит первым двум критериям, поэтому относитеьной истино йне является


Первому-то не противоречит: "признано обыденным сознанием",
Второму ("не опровергается как известная вещь другим обыденным достоверным познанием", естественно, противоречит, иначе невозможно было бы опровергать. Разве можно составить прасангу, опровергающую относительную истину? У нас речь шла о двух видах прасанги - поиске самосущего и мирском. Приведенная мной прасанга относится к поиску самосущего? Нет. Значит, о мирском. Она существует? Да.




> Мирское не надо анализировать. Анализируется самосущая колесница.


Мирское надо анализировать, в т.ч. с помощью прасанг, так как мирское надо анализировать на предмет выявления трех видов страдания, так как имеется цель такого анализа, так как имеется необходимость вести ведомых к отречению




> Так ты дай определение признака. У тебя выше, вроде, определение было частью признака?
> Если ты знаешь определение признака- приведи. Если оно секретно- не приводи.


Определение - это и есть признак (laksana, mtshan nyid)
Уже давал на 22 стр:

mtshan nyid, laksana - признак (определение определяемого) - то, что осуществляет определение (mtshon byed - указывает) определяемого или соответствует трем критериям (обладает полнотой (полным составом) трех дхарм [-критериев] субстанционального существования (rdzas yod kyi chos gsum 'dren tshul yod de) или полнотой (полным составом) трех дхарм, осуществляющих полное установление (или определение) (rnam par 'jog byed chos gsum tshang ba)):
[1] являющееся признаком вообще;
[2] имеющее место в отношении собственной основы определения (признака);
[3] не являющееся определением (признаком) некого иного [определяемого] по отношению к тому, [что] является собственным определяемым.

mtshan gzhi, laksaya - основа определения (основа признака) - то, что помимо своего собственного признака обладает и другим признаком, основой (опорой) которого оно является. 
dngos po'i mtshan gzhi'i - основа определения (признака) действительного - основа осуществления определения действительного [как] способного создать смысл (don byed nus pas dngos po mtshon par byed pa'i gzhi)

"Основа определения (признака): звук.
Звук; он является основой осуществления определения (mtshon par byed pa'i gzhi) действительного [как] способного создать смысл, так как он является основой, благодаря которой [звук] определяется (mtshon par bya ba'i gzhi) как действительное тем индивидом, который, определив (nges pa) верным познанием [звук] как являющееся способным создать смысл, не определил (ma nges pa) верным познанием [звук] как являющееся действительным".

Звук становится основой признака действительного одновременно с определением его верным познанием как имеющего признак действительного - способность создать смысл.

На 24 стр. ты ответил:




> Понял тебя, про признак.





> Кувшин не тождествен своему определению.


Не смеши народ. Кувшин без признака - атман индуистов, тот самый "дхармин", виртуальный обладатель дхармы (признака, сущности, бытия) против которого говорил Будда. Азбука: "дхарма дхармин абхеда".

"Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. *Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой*. Но то, что [в них] представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует".




> Об одних и тех же вещах. По заблуждение представляется самобытие.
> Т.е. то, что чувственным является образ самосущего, относительной достоверности не вредит, а то, что этот образ потом концептуально определяется как самосущее - вредит.


Т.е. чувственным является образ самосущего, т.е. *чувственное устанавливает вещь* - самосущее. Это самосущее условно существует, поэтому не отрицаются логикой и относительной достоверности не вредит. Но то, что [в них] представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно...и вредит
Так?

Для тебя "приписывание" (sgro 'dogs) и "определение" (nges pa) - одно и то же, так?

Если неведение только приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, то что является причиной того, что чувственным является образ самосущего? Неведение тут уже ни при чем, т.к. неведение - ложное воззрение, никак на неконцептуальное не влияет.




> Это разные моменты образов, которые, с относительной точки зрения, есть копии т.н. обычной вещи. Которая полагается внешней, но которую вовне искать не надо, так как она только полагается таковой, в соответствии с мирским.





> #393
> Автор: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, так как воспринимает сам кувшин
> Dron: Cогласен
> #400
> А: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает один предмет - сам кувшин как единое (единичное) и множество его частей одновременно
> Согласен?
> Dron: Cогласен
> Dron: У меня получился единый кувшин, видимый


т.е. ты не признаешь видимую глазами внешнюю данность? сам кувшин как единое и видимое - проявление сознания, кажущееся внешним?




> Правильное?нет.


Почему неправильное? Это же твои слова:




> чувственным является образ самосущего. этот образ потом концептуально определяется как самосущее





> Да. Потиворечие по третьему пункту- противоречит АА.


Т.е. АА направлен против концептуального определения самосущего, явленного чувственным, как самосущего? Используя АА, надо избавиться от концептуального определения самосущего, явленного чувственным, как самосущего?
Кроме того, чувственным явлены вещи, которые "условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой". При чем тут АА?




> Множество чего,не понял тебя) Не единых ли частиц,случайно?


Неконцептуально устанавливается только множество цветных пятен (частей).




> Частица в множестве- единая, нет? Само множество- также (одно множество).


Частица в множестве- единая, что устанавливается концептуально. Концептуально устанавливается отличие одной части видимого (пятна) от другой (от другого пятна). Для неконцептуального отличия нет, иначе неконцептуальное будет воспринимать общий признак - отличие. Абсурд (см. диспут №7 на этой стр.). Для неконцептуального единого нет, иначе неконцептуальное будет воспринимать одновременно несовместимое. Абсурд (см. диспуты №4 и 6 на этой стр.).
Звезды на небе для тебя - тоже единое, воспринимаемое неконцептуально?




> Как это оно его не воспринимает? Множество чего именно оно тогда воспринимает? Множество ничего?


См. выше. Воспринимает множество цветных пятен (частей). Их единство и отличие друг от друга устанавливается только концептуально.




> Нет,речь о мирском без АА. Не всякий анализ - АА. Речь об обычном кувшине, единичном, состоящим из частей, функциональном. Он видим (или нет)?


Да, видим.




> Он видим неконцептуально, но определение его множественности\единичности\функциональности \ того, что он кувшин- происходит концептуально.


Это уже анализ. Обыватель не думает - как видим кувшин:

"Обыденное сознание довольствуется видимостью, внешностью любого явления. Это сознание без исследования, размышления: «Является ли воспринимаемый объект только отраженной в уме кажимостью или же действительно существует как таковой?»"




> А, что, восприятие множества единичных частей не воспринимает загадочный признак этих частей, и признак множества как такового заодно?) Примени это к своей точке зрения.


Всё уже давно применено:
Нет неконцептуального восприятия множества единичного без того, чтобы противоречить логике (см. диспуты). Или придется придерживаться нелогичного воззрения. Я - против. Нет неконцептуального восприятия единичного - нет неконцептуального восприятия признака единичного.
Признак множества - общий признак. Общий признак по определению не воспринимается неконцептуально.
Но признак всё-таки воспринимается - не общий и не признак единичного, т.к. без признака нечего было бы воспринимать.




> Какая разница? Мирская истина шире того, о чем могут подумать миряне.


Большая разница. Мирская истина, которая шире того, о чем могут подумать миряне-обыватели, - мирская истина с анализом.




> Частей, например?) 
> Каких частей-единых или для частей их частей?


См. выше

----------


## Ильят

> Тут утверждаюется, что чувственное ложно познает собственные характеристики. Ни о каком концептуальном речи нет.


Уже давно мы это обсуждали. Ты забыл, наверно.
Если Цонкапа скажет "реалистам", признающим следующее:

«Поскольку эти философы совершенно незнакомы с мирскими определениями, то им следует начать их изучение с азов, подобно малолетним детям. Итак, чтобы разъяснить им эти [предметы], следует проверить их, задавая контрольные вопросы: 
—Что означает ваше “непосредственное восприятие” (mngon-sum)? 
—Непосредственное восприятие присуще [чувственным] сознаниям (shes-pa). 
—Что такое “[чувственное] сознание”? 
—То, которое не опосредовано представлением. 
—А что такое “представление”? 
—Это дискурсивная мысль ('du-shes gYer-po), приписывающая объекту определенное имя и [принадлежность к] классу (rigs). Будучи лишенными таких [мыслей], пять чувственных сознаний воспринимают лишь не облеченные в слова собственные характеристики объектов, поэтому называются непосредственно воспринимающими». 
Согласно сказанному, [реалисты] считают непосредственным восприятием неискаженное чувственное сознание до уровня представления».

что их восприятие имеет элемент концептуального приписывания, который приписывает собственные характеристики объектам, то диалога и опровержения не получится:

«По мнению Чандракирти, если бы доказательство, обращённое к реалисту, [опиралось] на чувственные сознания, всего лишь приписывающие [явлениям] самобытие, согласно ложному видению [в них] собственных характеристик, то при определении субъекта [суждения] он был бы заранее определен как лишенный самобытия246. Что тогда могли бы доказать самостоятельные предпосылки?!»




> "Кажимость" сравнивается с иллюзией двух лун, т.е. относится только к чувственному, так как иллюзия двух лун возникает без концепций.


Всё это я уже писал год или два назад...
Повторю:

Есть сравнение и с веревкой-змеей, и с миражом. В этих примерах тоже, скажешь, нет концептуального приписывания?

Например, веревка воображается змеёй. Если, оставив в стороне [вопрос]: «Каким образом ум воображает змею?»,—исследовать: «Какова же сущность этой змеи?»,—то [окажется], что помимо объекта (т.е. веревки) никакой змеи нет, поэтому ее свойства нельзя и исследовать. 
...
Тогда как в «Толковании “Четверосотницы” (178)» сказано: 
«[Вещь] есть лишь при наличии представления. При отсутствии представления [ее] нет. Несомненно, сама по себе [она] не существует, как и змея, привидевшаяся в свернутой веревке.» 

Что касается примера с двумя лунами: 
Мадхъямакаватара: 

105) Как из-за дефекта зрения некто воспринимает ложно 
Волоски, две луны, глазки [перьев] павлина, пчел и т. д. 
Так из-за дефекта – невежества – незнающий 
Будет постигать умом различное видимое соединившееся [санскрита-дхармы]. 

Пример с волосками, с двумя лунами показывает лишь то, что, как из-за ошибки во внешнем - с двумя лунами, или во внутреннем - с больным глазом - происходит заблуждение, так и из-за ошибки - неведения - происходит заблуждение - признавание самости, из-за чего обычные существа связываются. Или ты будешь отрицать, что "неведение *приписывает* вещам самосущее бытие"? Или ты будешь спорить с тем, что "постигать умом" здесь указывает на концептуальное действие?

Кроме того, волоски и две луны в этом примере понимаются как признаваемые существующими в действительности (vastu) при их концептуальном определении, т.е. волоски и две луны, которым приписывается действительное существование:

В «Ясных словах» (гл.1) [в ответ сватантрикам] сказано: 
Поэтому, когда ошибающееся [сознание] воображает несуществующее как существующее—подобно тому, как больной катарактой [видит] волосы и прочее,—разве оно воспринимает хоть частицу существующего?»




> Концептуальное неведение и галлюцинации ложны даже относительного, тогда о какой- ложности идет речь?- О ложности чувственного.


О ложности чувственного из-за приписывания самобытия концептуальным элементом

Сравни две цитаты:

«Невозможно, чтобы мирское опровергало видение под-
линной реальности, поскольку оно достоверно лишь в
отношении обыденного и поскольку установлено, что его
объекты—ложные, обманчивые вещи.»

"непосредственное чувственное познание кувшина при его восприятии в ситуации отсутствия случайных причин ошибочности является эмпирически достоверным, ибо оно не опровергается другим эмпирическим "верным познанием". В результате конечного исследования приходят к заключению, что кувшин является не имеющим места истинно. Это, по мнению прасангиков Гелуг, является отрицанием типа "не существует" (med dgag), для которого характерно то, что попутно с прямым отрицанием "объекта отрицания" (dgag bya) - истинности наличия в отношении "основы отрицания" (dgag gzhi) - кувшина не выдвигается никакая другая дхарма - утверждение (существует кувшин, не имеющий места истинно) или отрицание (не существует никакого кувшина). Вывод конечного исследования можно переформулировать и так: "не обнаружено никакого кувшина, имеющего место истинно". Необнаружение подобного кувшина никоим образом не может свидетельствовать о несуществовании кувшина вообще или о существовании кувшина, не имеющего место истинно. На основании необнаружения глиняного кувшина в некотором доме нельзя делать вывод о существовании или несуществовании каких-либо кувшинов. В таком случае непосредственное чувственное познание кувшина не опровергается и конечным "верным познанием". Из этого следует, что подобное познание является достоверным не только эмпирически, но и вообще" *[Цонкапа, 2, л. 84Б; Чжамьян Шепа, 2, л. 214Б-215А]*.
Аналогично, обнаруживаемая при конечном исследовании лишенность истинности наличия кувшина является достоверной абсолютно, поскольку не опровергается другими видами конечного познания - непосредственным (в самахите) и опосредованным (умозаключением). Является она и достоверной вообще, ибо не только не опровергается эмпирическим познанием, но и служит необходимым условием, благодаря которому становится возможным само это познание. Непосредственное чувственное познание при восприятии кувшина возникает в зависимости от совокупности своих причин и условий, а зависимым может быть только лишенное истинности наличия."




> Чувственное позаннет ошибочно, познает самосущее.


Чувственное познает ошибочно самосущее, но при этом достоверно познает _в отношении обыденного_, _установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой_. Как такое возможно в отношении одного объекта - самобытия? Оно - _то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует_ и отрицается логикой. И как такое возможно в отношении одного объекта - кувшина? Он условно существует, поэтому не отрицается логикой. А двух несовместимых объектов в одном неконцептуальном восприятии быть не может. Что делать? Признавать логический абсурд, поскольку:




> Ни разу не упомянуто разделение на какое-то чисто чувственное и чувственно-концептуальное.


???

Такое разделение упомянуто в дуйре и лориге, которые обязательно изучают в дацанах сразу же при поступлении, а потом уже - Ламрим как суть Абхисамаяланкары. Также можно ознакомиться здесь: "Теория познания и логика по учению позднейших буддистов"

----------


## Ильят

Некто: если нечто является воспринимаемым неконцептуально как единое, оно охватывается тем, что является не имеющим своего признака
Автор: если нечто является воспринимаемым неконцептуально как единое, оно охватывается тем, что является не имеющим своих сущности и бытия, так как если нечто является воспринимаемым неконцептуально как единое, оно охватывается тем, что является не имеющим своего признака - охватывается, так как если нечто является не имеющим своего признака, оно охватывается тем, что является не имеющим своих сущности и бытия.
Н: согласен
А: если нечто является воспринимаемым неконцептуально как единое, оно охватывается тем, что является имеющим свои сущность и бытие, так как сказано: "невозможна никакая дхарма, не имеющая сущности" [Цзонхава, 1, л. 95 Б], "дхарма, лишенная собственного бытия, невозможна" [Гедун Дандар, 1, л. 56А].

Некто: если нечто является воспринимаемым неконцептуально как единое, оно не охватывается тем, что является не имеющим своего признака
Автор: глиняный кувшин; он, воспринимаемый неконцептуально как единое, является не имеющим своего признака, так как он является воспринимаемым неконцептуально как единое
Н: согласен
А: глиняный кувшин; он, воспринимаемый неконцептуально как единое, не является основой признака кувшина, так как он, воспринимаемый неконцептуально как единое, является не имеющим своего признака
Н: согласен
А: глиняный кувшин; он, воспринимаемый неконцептуально как единое, не является основой признака кувшина, так как он, воспринимаемый неконцептуально как единое, является не имеющим своего признака
Н: согласен
А: глиняный кувшин; он, воспринимаемый неконцептуально как единое, не является кувшином, так как он, воспринимаемый неконцептуально как единое, не является основой признака кувшина

А: кувшин; он, воспринимаемый неконцептуально как единое, не является основой признака кувшина, так как он, воспринимаемый неконцептуально как единое, является не имеющим своего признака
Н: согласен
А: признак кувшина во время неконцептуального восприятия кувшина как единого является признаком некого иного [определяемого] по отношению к тому, [что] является его собственным определяемым - кувшином, так как кувшин, воспринимаемый неконцептуально как единое, не является основой признака кувшина
Н: согласен
А: признак кувшина во время неконцептуального восприятия кувшина как единого не является признаком некого иного [определяемого] по отношению к тому, [что] является его собственным определяемым - кувшином, так как в "Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов" сказано: [1] являющееся признаком вообще; [2] имеющее место в отношении собственной основы определения (признака); [3] *не являющееся определением (признаком) некого иного [определяемого] по отношению к тому, [что] является собственным определяемым*.

----------


## Пилигрим

> ...Верно. Только самобытием это будет, если признать что это третье - не умозрительность, не проекция концепта, а имеет место в действительности, как кажется.


Вы, утверждая существующее с относительной точки зрения, делаете это опираясь на концепцию утверждаемого или на его чувственное восприятие?
1. Если на концепцию, то причем здесь чувственное восприятие? Концепция исключительно ментальный конструкт, для опоры на него совсем не требуется чувственного восприятия. (Тред заметьте однако о чувственном восприятии).
2. Если опираетесь на воспринимаемое чувственно, то оно вас обманывает, потому как то, на что вы опираетесь (самобытие существующее с относительной точки зрения), на самом деле не существует.

----------


## Ильят

> Вы, утверждая существующее с относительной точки зрения, делаете это опираясь на концепцию утверждаемого или на его чувственное восприятие?
> 1. Если на концепцию, то причем здесь чувственное восприятие? Концепция исключительно ментальный конструкт, для опоры на него совсем не требуется чувственного восприятия. (Тред заметьте однако о чувственном восприятии).
> 2. Если опираетесь на воспринимаемое чувственно, то оно вас обманывает, потому как то, на что вы опираетесь (самобытие существующее с относительной точки зрения), на самом деле не существует.


Может быть, я не совсем понял...
Существующее, как известно - установленное верным познанием. Верное познание - которое не ошибается в отношении своего объекта способа восприятия-признавания. Объект способа восприятия-признавания имеется только тогда, когда задействуется этот способ восприятия-признавания. А он задействуется только при концептуальном определении воспринятого неконцептуально.
Итого, для утверждения существование чего-либо, воспринятого чувственно, имеем неконцептуально воспринятое и его верное концептуальное определение (задействование верного способа восприятия-признавания).

Но я не опираюсь на существующее с относительной т.з. самобытие. И не считаю, что самобытие воспринимается неконцептуально. Это всё - к Dronу, у которого неконцептуально воспринимается сам кувшин - единое, вместе с самобытием, или в качестве самобытия, но без признака, и почему-то ложно из-за ложного воззрения, концептуально приписывающего еще одно, концептуальное, самобытие.

----------


## Dron

> Первому-то не противоречит: "признано обыденным сознанием",
> Второму ("не опровергается как известная вещь другим обыденным достоверным познанием", естественно, противоречит, иначе невозможно было бы опровергать. Разве можно составить прасангу, опровергающую относительную истину? У нас речь шла о двух видах прасанги - поиске самосущего и мирском. Приведенная мной прасанга относится к поиску самосущего? Нет. Значит, о мирском. Она существует? Да.
> 
> 
> 
> Мирское надо анализировать, в т.ч. с помощью прасанг, так как мирское надо анализировать на предмет выявления трех видов страдания, так как имеется цель такого анализа, так как имеется необходимость вести ведомых к отречению


У нас просто разное понимание мирского, для тебя это все вообще, все что может явиться мирскому уму, в т. ч и ложное, для меня- то что осталось после того, как прошло проверку критериями, когда отсеялось все ложное, например самобытие, другой пример - убеждение о базовом счастьи. Оставшееся - пустое относительное, исследованию не подлежит. Короче- разница только в терминах.






> Определение - это и есть признак (laksana, mtshan nyid)


Ты немного необычно используешь слова- определение это процесс, в котором определяемая вещь, собственно определяется, выясняются ее свойства, функции и т.д.




> Уже давал на 22 стр:
> 
> mtshan nyid, laksana - признак (определение определяемого)


Опять. Как так, определение определяемого, вещь сама себя определяет, она что, думает у тебя?



> - то, что осуществляет определение


Цвет у тебя осуществляет определение? Как это вообще может быть?



> или соответствует трем критериям (обладает полнотой (полным составом) трех дхарм [-критериев] субстанционального существования (rdzas yod kyi chos gsum 'dren tshul yod de) или полнотой (полным составом) трех дхарм, осуществляющих полное установление (или определение) (rnam par 'jog byed chos gsum tshang ba)):
> [1] являющееся признаком вообще;
> [2] имеющее место в отношении собственной основы определения (признака);
> [3] не являющееся определением (признаком) некого иного [определяемого] по отношению к тому, [что] является собственным определяемым.


Ты уверен, что это применимо к МП? Очень похоже на сватантрику.
Короче, как я понял, что такое лакшана- это свойства, качества (цвет, звук, форма)?Так? Входит ли сюда и функция (способность содержать воду)?




> mtshan gzhi, laksaya - основа определения (основа признака) - то, что помимо своего собственного признака обладает и другим признаком, основой (опорой) которого оно является.


Короче, вещь. Сам кувшин, например.




> dngos po'i mtshan gzhi'i - основа определения (признака) действительного - основа осуществления определения действительного [как] способного создать смысл (don byed nus pas dngos po mtshon par byed pa'i gzhi)


Действительное- то, что может быть познанным, так? 






> ]"Основа определения (признака): звук.


Ты что сейчас будешь определять, лакшану звук, или основу этой лакшаны, поющую чашу, например?
Или ты будешь определять такие лакшаны основы звука, как дейсвительность и познаваемость?


> Звук; он является основой осуществления определения (mtshon par byed pa'i gzhi) действительного [как] способного создать смысл, так как он является основой, благодаря которой [звук] определяется (mtshon par bya ba'i gzhi) как действительное тем индивидом, который, определив (nges pa) верным познанием [звук] как являющееся способным создать смысл, не определил (ma nges pa) верным познанием [звук] как являющееся действительным".


Попытаюсь- действительный звук можно определить как познаваемое, так как тот, кто знает, что звук- познаваемое, не определил (но, я так понимаю, может это сделать) его как действительное. Так?







> Не смеши народ. Кувшин без признака - атман индуистов, тот самый "дхармин", виртуальный обладатель дхармы (признака, сущности, бытия) против которого говорил Будда. Азбука: "дхарма дхармин абхеда".


Если ты о том, что я отрицаю цвет кувшина, то я не о том. Я про, якпбы присущие кувшину сознательные процессы самоопределения, которых, думаю, не будешь спорить, у него отсутствуют.



> "Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. *Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой*. Но то, что [в них] представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует".


Определяет в данном случае- просто создает соотв. образ, звуковой и т.д. Затем, потом этим образам навешиваются ярлыки, но навешивание делает не чувственное.
С мирской точки зрения, такие образы отражают свойства внешних вещей, поэтому, говорится, что вещи видятся.






> Т.е. чувственным является образ самосущего, т.е. *чувственное устанавливает вещь* - самосущее.


Неправильно. Образ самосущего является, мирянин игнорирует то, что это образ самосущего, и навешивает ярлык- отражение вещи. 




> Это самосущее условно существует,


))))



> поэтому не отрицаются логикой и относительной достоверности не вредит. Но то, что [в них] представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно...и вредит
> Так?


Вот как- восприятие образа самосущего не вредит относительной доствоерности, т.к. мирянином этот аспект (этот образ самосущего воспринят верным чувственным, или ложным?) не рассматривается вообще(один из так наз. уровнях отн. истины, о которых ты читал в ламриме, где чувственное-истинно)
а практикующим - рассматривается, и чувственное признается ложным, так как самосущего референта за образом самосущего нет, и сам образ самосущего- не самосущий - это другой уровень относительной истины, про который ты читал в Ламриме.




> Для тебя "приписывание" (sgro 'dogs) и "определение" (nges pa) - одно и то же, так?


Подожду ответов на мои вопросы, есть намерение все таки найти какую то общую терминологию.




> Если неведение только приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, то что является причиной того, что чувственным является образ самосущего? Неведение тут уже ни при чем, т.к. неведение - ложное воззрение, никак на неконцептуальное не влияет.


Неведение создает след, привычку к нему- джнянаварану, которая и конструирует образы чувственного как подобие самосущего. Такой фактор есть у всех Арьев, кроме Будды, тиными словами, чувственное всех,кроме Будды создает загрязненную видимость. НЕзагрязненную видимость=видимость образов как взаимозависимых,никак не связанную с неведением и привычкой к нему, создает только ясный свет.








> т.е. ты не признаешь видимую глазами внешнюю данность? сам кувшин как единое и видимое - проявление сознания, кажущееся внешним?


Признаю ее только как соответствующую мирскому. Иных вариантов нет- ни как внешнюю, ни как созданную только умом- непризнаю.










> Т.е. АА направлен против концептуального определения самосущего, явленного чувственным, как самосущего? Используя АА, надо избавиться от концептуального определения самосущего, явленного чувственным, как самосущего?


АА направлен против самосущего. От определений избавляться не надо, а то не будем знать, от чего избавляемся))



> Кроме того, чувственным явлены вещи, которые "условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой". При чем тут АА?


При том, что при помощи АА восприятие образов самобытия признается ложным. 






> Неконцептуально устанавливается только множество цветных пятен (частей).


Без разницы, все тоже самое- пятно в собрании едино ведь? Ну вот, все в силе.





> Частица в множестве- единая, что устанавливается концептуально. Концептуально устанавливается отличие одной части видимого (пятна) от другой (от другого пятна). Для неконцептуального отличия нет, иначе неконцептуальное будет воспринимать общий признак - отличие. Абсурд (см. диспут №7 на этой стр.). Для неконцептуального единого нет, иначе неконцептуальное будет воспринимать одновременно несовместимое. Абсурд (см. диспуты №4 и 6 на этой стр.).
> Звезды на небе для тебя - тоже единое, воспринимаемое неконцептуально?


Единое, состоящее из частей. Иди поспорь с миром, что это не так.





> См. выше. Воспринимает множество цветных пятен (частей). Их единство и отличие друг от друга устанавливается только концептуально.


ТОгда не говори, что воспринимает. У тебя тогда нет чувственного восприятия вообще.







> Нет неконцептуального восприятия единичного - нет неконцептуального восприятия признака единичного.


ОК. Сам признак- единичное?)



> Но признак всё-таки воспринимается - не общий и не признак единичного, т.к. без признака нечего было бы воспринимать.


Не общий, не единичный, не единый, не множественный=никакой. Нет у тебя восприятия.






> Большая разница. Мирская истина, которая шире того, о чем могут подумать миряне-обыватели, - мирская истина с анализом.


Мы о разном опять. Я о том, что когда никто не знал про Антарктиду, это не делало ее несуществующей.

----------


## Пилигрим

> ...Итого, для утверждения существование чего-либо, воспринятого чувственно, имеем неконцептуально воспринятое и его верное концептуальное определение (задействование верного способа восприятия-признавания)...


ОК. Образ существующего это его концепция? 
1.	Если да то вам придется отказаться от утверждения  чувственного восприятия образа, оно ведь (чувственное восприятие) по вашему не концептуально. И мы приходим к тому, что собственно я и утверждал: Образ не являются объектом чувственного восприятия. Согласны.
2.	Если нет, поясните как вы собираетесь концептуально определять то, что не имеет отношения к концепциям.

----------


## Dron

> Уже давно мы это обсуждали. Ты забыл, наверно


Типа,я согласился и забыл, что согласился?) Ну, ништяк)
Если Цонкапа скажет "реалистам", признающим следующее:




> «Поскольку эти философы совершенно незнакомы с мирскими определениями, то им следует начать их изучение с азов, подобно малолетним детям. Итак, чтобы разъяснить им эти [предметы], следует проверить их, задавая контрольные вопросы: 
> —Что означает ваше “непосредственное восприятие” (mngon-sum)? 
> —Непосредственное восприятие присуще [чувственным] сознаниям (shes-pa). 
> —Что такое “[чувственное] сознание”? 
> —То, которое не опосредовано представлением. 
> —А что такое “представление”? 
> —Это дискурсивная мысль ('du-shes gYer-po), приписывающая объекту определенное имя и [принадлежность к] классу (rigs). Будучи лишенными таких [мыслей], пять чувственных сознаний воспринимают лишь не облеченные в слова собственные характеристики объектов, поэтому называются непосредственно воспринимающими». 
> Согласно сказанному, [реалисты] считают непосредственным восприятием неискаженное чувственное сознание до уровня представления».
> 
> ...


Тут речь ВААБЩЕ до другом. Речь тут о том, что, хотя МП и реалисты согласны, что чувственному явлены собственные характеристики, они не согласны в:
 1) В истинности этих чувственных
 2) И ГЛАВНОЕ - в способе существования этих чувственных: для прасангиков они только номинальны,для реалистов- реальны, самосущи. 
Далее, к чему это все- к тому, что обсуждается применимость способа доказательства сватантриков для МП- оно признается неприемлемым, так как, у реалистов и МП,в отличие отреалистов и сватантриков, нет общей стартовой точки для обсуждения, элемента с признаваемым обеими сторонами способом сущестования.
Вот и все.





> Всё это я уже писал год или два назад...


И что? Хочешь юбилейный торт, или не понимаешь, как с тобой можно не соглашаться?



> Повторю:
> 
> Есть сравнение и с веревкой-змеей, и с миражом. В этих примерах тоже, скажешь, нет концептуального приписывания?
> 
> Например, веревка воображается змеёй. Если, оставив в стороне [вопрос]: «Каким образом ум воображает змею?»,—исследовать: «Какова же сущность этой змеи?»,—то [окажется], что помимо объекта (т.е. веревки) никакой змеи нет, поэтому ее свойства нельзя и исследовать. 
> ...
> Тогда как в «Толковании “Четверосотницы” (178)» сказано: 
> «[Вещь] есть лишь при наличии представления. При отсутствии представления [ее] нет. Несомненно, сама по себе [она] не существует, как и змея, привидевшаяся в свернутой веревке.»


Тут только про концептуальное приписывание, про неведение.




> Что касается примера с двумя лунами: 
> Мадхъямакаватара:


Пример может использоваться и относительно концептуального и отн. чувственного.





> О ложности чувственного из-за приписывания самобытия концептуальным элементом


Я не понимаю,как такое можно писать. Это все равно что сказать, что ложь лжеца сделала лжецом оболганного.





> "непосредственное чувственное познание кувшина при его восприятии в ситуации отсутствия случайных причин ошибочности является эмпирически достоверным, ибо оно не опровергается другим эмпирическим "верным познанием". В результате конечного исследования приходят к заключению, что кувшин является не имеющим места истинно. Это, по мнению прасангиков Гелуг, является отрицанием типа "не существует" (med dgag), для которого характерно то, что попутно с прямым отрицанием "объекта отрицания" (dgag bya) - истинности наличия в отношении "основы отрицания" (dgag gzhi) - кувшина не выдвигается никакая другая дхарма - утверждение (существует кувшин, не имеющий места истинно) или отрицание (не существует никакого кувшина). Вывод конечного исследования можно переформулировать и так: "не обнаружено никакого кувшина, имеющего место истинно". Необнаружение подобного кувшина никоим образом не может свидетельствовать о несуществовании кувшина вообще или о существовании кувшина, не имеющего место истинно. На основании необнаружения глиняного кувшина в некотором доме нельзя делать вывод о существовании или несуществовании каких-либо кувшинов. В таком случае непосредственное чувственное познание кувшина не опровергается и конечным "верным познанием". Из этого следует, что подобное познание является достоверным не только эмпирически, но и вообще" *[Цонкапа, 2, л. 84Б; Чжамьян Шепа, 2, л. 214Б-215А]*.


Что значит- не только эмпирически, но и вообще, как это?






> Чувственное познает ошибочно самосущее, но при этом достоверно познает _в отношении обыденного_, _установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Как такое возможно в отношении одного объекта - самобытия?_.


Так, что ошибка происходит относительно того, что является ненайденное АА (= ложность восприятия), а безошибочность происходит оттого, что навешен верный, в соответствии с мирскими представлениями (Только с ними и ни с чем более) ярлык.
Все.



> Оно - _то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует_ и отрицается логикой. И как такое возможно в отношении одного объекта - кувшина? Он условно существует, поэтому не отрицается логикой. А двух несовместимых объектов в одном неконцептуальном восприятии быть не может. Что делать?


Зато могут быть разные критерииистинности относительно одного объекта- пример- два относительных уровня,про которые ты читал в Ламриме.



> Признавать логический абсурд, поскольку:


Не торопиться)))) Понять разницу между двумя объектами и двумя критериями отн. объекта.





> Такое разделение упомянуто в дуйре и лориге, которые обязательно изучают в дацанах сразу же при поступлении, а потом уже - Ламрим как суть Абхисамаяланкары. Также можно ознакомиться здесь: "Теория познания и логика по учению позднейших буддистов"


Ни Дигнага, ни Дхармакирти, ни Асанга не излагали МП. Вряд ли при поступлении немедленно начинают с МП. Вывод- не следует привносить неприемлемые элементы в МП.

----------


## Dron

> Некто: если нечто является воспринимаемым неконцептуально как единое, оно охватывается тем, что является не имеющим своего признака


Не понял, белый кувшин не белый?

----------


## Нико

> Не понял, белый кувшин не белый?


К Илье. Слышали про ngo po? Я дох сих пор имею дерзость считать, что это есть вещь, обладающая отдельными признаками от остальных вещей. Без учёта абс. истины, разуммеца.

----------


## Ильят

> У нас просто разное понимание мирского, для тебя это все вообще, все что может явиться мирскому уму, в т. ч и ложное, для меня- то что осталось после того, как прошло проверку критериями, когда отсеялось все ложное, например самобытие, другой пример - убеждение о базовом счастьи. Оставшееся - пустое относительное, исследованию не подлежит. Короче- разница только в терминах.


Тогда согласен




> Ты немного необычно используешь слова- определение это процесс, в котором определяемая вещь, собственно определяется, выясняются ее свойства, функции и т.д.


Согласен. Здесь есть нестыковка. Одно слово - "определение" используется в двух значениях - как признак (mtshan nyid) из-за того, что признак всегда взаимосвязан со своим "определяемым" (mtshon bya), а как перевести mtshon bya иначе, я не знаю. Поэтому mtshan nyid приходится переводить как "признак - определение". И nges pa - тоже "определение" как процесс. Предлагаю в дальнейшем указывать тиб. термины.




> Опять. Как так, определение определяемого, вещь сама себя определяет, она что, думает у тебя?
> Цвет у тебя осуществляет определение? Как это вообще может быть?


Думаю, разобрались.




> Ты уверен, что это применимо к МП? Очень похоже на сватантрику.


Применимо. Цонкапа, при описании специфической т.з. МП на концептуальное познание, использовал это же понимание признака




> Короче, как я понял, что такое лакшана- это свойства, качества (цвет, звук, форма)?Так? Входит ли сюда и функция (способность содержать воду)?


Примерно так. Свойства, качества, характеристики (Ламрим). Функция тоже входит. Короче: признак - то, что выявляет вещь для воспринимающего




> Короче, вещь. Сам кувшин, например.


mtshan gzhi, laksaya - основа определения (основа признака) - то, что помимо своего собственного признака обладает и другим признаком, основой (опорой) которого оно является.
Сам кувшин для признака кувшина будет определяемым (mtshon bya). Конкретные кувшины - глиняный, красный, средневековый и т.д. - основы признака кувшина.




> Действительное- то, что может быть познанным, так?


Действительное (dngos po) - определяемое (mtshon bya) признака действительного. Признак действительного - "способное создать смысл (выполнить функцию, осуществить действие)" (don byed nus pa). Основа признака действительного - кувшин, столб, звук и т.д. Действительное и непостоянное тождественны по смыслу. 




> Ты что сейчас будешь определять, лакшану звук, или основу этой лакшаны, поющую чашу, например?
> Или ты будешь определять такие лакшаны основы звука, как дейсвительность и познаваемость?


здесь будет определяться звук как основа признака действительного.

Звук; он является основой осуществления определения (mtshon par byed pa'i gzhi) действительного [как] способного создать смысл, так как он является основой, благодаря которой [звук] определяется (mtshon par bya ba'i gzhi) как действительное тем индивидом, который, определив (nges pa) верным познанием [звук] как являющееся способным создать смысл, не определил (ma nges pa) верным познанием [звук] как являющееся действительным".




> Попытаюсь- действительный звук можно определить как познаваемое, так как тот, кто знает, что звук- познаваемое, не определил (но, я так понимаю, может это сделать) его как действительное. Так?


индивид определил (nges pa) верным познанием [звук] как являющееся способным создать смысл, но еще не понял, что звук является действительным. Обратив внимание на признак действительного, определенный (nges pa) им в звуке, - "способное создать смысл", задействует (byed pa) в уме действительное как определяемое (mtshon bya) и понимает, что звук является основой признака действительного, являясь действительным.




> Если ты о том, что я отрицаю цвет кувшина, то я не о том. Я про, якпбы присущие кувшину сознательные процессы самоопределения, которых, думаю, не будешь спорить, у него отсутствуют.


Думаю, разобрались. Только не цвет, а именно то, что определяет (mtshon par byed, а не nges pa) кувшин как кувшин (- определяемое этим признаком), и не определяет ничто иное, кроме кувшина, и что выражается в словах как "способное содержать воду, имеющее ..." (уже приводил ранее). Еще говорят: "кувшинность".

Так ты согласен, что сам кувшин - единое воспринимается неконцептуально вместе со своим признаком?




> Определяет в данном случае- просто создает соотв. образ, звуковой и т.д. Затем, потом этим образам навешиваются ярлыки, но навешивание делает не чувственное.
> С мирской точки зрения, такие образы отражают свойства внешних вещей, поэтому, говорится, что вещи видятся.


Не спорю




> Неправильно. Образ самосущего является, мирянин игнорирует то, что это образ самосущего, и навешивает ярлык- отражение вещи.


Еще раз посмотрим:
"Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что [в них] представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует".

В Ламриме: "...зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи...". У тебя: "навешивает ярлык- отражение вещи". Во-первых, обыватели не определяют (nges pa) видимое как "отражение вещи", а определяют как саму вещь. Во-вторых, смотрим твои слова: "Затем, потом этим образам навешиваются ярлыки, но навешивание делает не чувственное" и еще раз смотрим Ламрим: "...зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи...". И еще раз смотрим тебя: "и навешивает ярлык - вещь". Если навешивает ярлык "вещь" не чувственное, то имеем противоречие Ламриму: "...зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи..." Вещи в Ламриме устанавливаются чувственно. У тебя этой чувственно установленной вещью (если ты не противоречишь данной цитате из Ламрима) является самосущее - условно существует, поэтому не отрицается логикой. Так?
Кроме того, если, по-твоему, обыватель игнорирует то, что это образ самосущего, и навешивает ярлык - вещь, не осознавая воспринятое как самосущее, тогда для него нет сансары, неведения. Но сказано: "ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие".
Кроме того, если ты противоречишь данной цитате из Ламрима, и самосущее, по-твоему, не устанавливается (игнорируется) обывателем, то у обывателя не может быть представлений о самосущем. Так? Смотрим Ламрим:

Но, если подробнее, то [есть] три вида представ-
лений [о существовании, которые объясню] на при-
мере представлений о существовании ростка: 1) при-
писывание ростку самосущей природы—представле-
ние об истинном существовании; 2) осознание, что
самосущего ростка нет, что он подобен иллюзии,—
представление об иллюзорном существовании; 3)
представление о простом существовании без всякого
различения истинности и иллюзорности.
У существ, в умах которых не зародилось воззре-
ние, понимание отсутствия самобытия вещей, име-
ются [лишь] два из них: представление о простом
существовании и *представление об истинном суще-
ствовании*.

Поэтому в любом случае у обывателей имеется представление о воспринятой вещи и осознавание, представление о самобытии этой вещи.
Но мы сейчас говорим только о чувственном.




> Вот как- восприятие образа самосущего не вредит относительной доствоерности, т.к. мирянином этот аспект (этот образ самосущего воспринят верным чувственным, или ложным?) не рассматривается вообще(один из так наз. уровнях отн. истины, о которых ты читал в ламриме, где чувственное-истинно)
> а практикующим - рассматривается, и чувственное признается ложным, так как самосущего референта за образом самосущего нет, и сам образ самосущего- не самосущий - это другой уровень относительной истины, про который ты читал в Ламриме.


Со всем согласен.
Но вопросы выше остаются.




> Подожду ответов на мои вопросы, есть намерение все таки найти какую то общую терминологию.


Для тебя "приписывание" (sgro 'dogs) и "определение" (nges pa) - одно и то же, так? Определение здесь - определение умом воспринятого, а не признак.




> Признаю ее только как соответствующую мирскому. Иных вариантов нет- ни как внешнюю, ни как созданную только умом- непризнаю


.

Ну так давай дольше говорить об этих вещах, о которых говорится в этой цитате из Ламрима, как о соответствующих мирскому. И не будем говорить о каких-то разных образах и разных вещах.

#575 Dron: Об одних и тех же вещах.
Я: Вещи-то здесь - то, что воспринимают зрительное и прочие сознания. Именно в этих вещах (воспринимаемых зрительным и прочими сознаниями), сказано, есть то, что представляется по заблуждению, ибо неведение именно этим вещам (воспринимаемым зрительным и прочим сознаниям) приписывает самосущее бытие.
Согласен?

Почему определение (nges pa) самосущего как самосущего неправильное? Это же твои слова:




> чувственным является образ самосущего. этот образ потом концептуально определяется как самосущее


Я: То, что этот образ потом концептуально определяется как самосущее - вредит чему?
Ты: Потиворечие по третьему пункту- противоречит АА.
Я: Т.е. АА направлен против концептуального определения самосущего, явленного чувственным, как самосущего? Используя АА, надо избавиться от концептуального определения самосущего, явленного чувственным, как самосущего?
Кроме того, чувственным явлены вещи, которые "условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой".



> АА направлен против самосущего


Которого? Против правильно определенного (nges pa) концептуально? Или против воспринятых чувственно вещей?

Я: При чем тут АА?



> При том, что при помощи АА восприятие образов самобытия признается ложным.


Это те образы, которые восприняты чувственно - зрительным и прочими и которые условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой?




> Без разницы, все тоже самое- пятно в собрании едино ведь? Ну вот, все в силе.


Ты: пятно в собрании пятен, воспринимаемом неконцептуально, является единым, так как является единым пятном
Я: согласен
Ты: пятно в собрании пятен, воспринимаемом неконцептуально, является воспринимаемым неконцептуально как единое, так как является единым
Я: не охватывается, так как если нечто является единым, оно не охватывается воспринимаемым неконцептуально как единое, так как если нечто является единым, оно не охватывается воспринимаемым неконцептуально
Ты: ?

Я: Звезды на небе для тебя - тоже единое, воспринимаемое неконцептуально?
Ты: 


> Единое, состоящее из частей. Иди поспорь с миром, что это не так.


С миром о концептуальности\неконцептуальности не спорят

Я: Звезды на небе, воспринимаемые неконцептуально, воспринимаются в качестве собственного признака (соб. характеристики), так как являются единым, воспринимаемым неконцептуально
Согласен?

Я: Звезды на небе, воспринимаемые неконцептуально, воспринимаются в качестве отличных-отдельных друг от друга, так как являются единым, состоящим из частей, и воспринимаемым неконцептуально
Согласен?




> ТОгда не говори, что воспринимает. У тебя тогда нет чувственного восприятия вообще.


Почему?




> ОК. Сам признак- единичное?)


Как концепт - да




> Не общий, не единичный, не единый, не множественный=никакой. Нет у тебя восприятия.


Почему?




> Мы о разном опять. Я о том, что когда никто не знал про Антарктиду, это не делало ее несуществующей.


Признак существующего (yod pa) - осознаваемое верным познанием (tsad mas dmigs pa).
Признак несуществования кувшина (bum pa med pa): неосознаваемость кувшина верным познанием (bum pa tsad mas ma dmigs pa).
Думаешь, когда никто не знал про Антарктиду, имелось ничьё верное познание, осознающее Антарктиду?




> Тут речь ВААБЩЕ до другом. Речь тут о том, что, хотя МП и реалисты согласны, что чувственному явлены собственные характеристики, они не согласны в:
> 1) В истинности этих чувственных
> 2) И ГЛАВНОЕ - в способе существования этих чувственных: для прасангиков они только номинальны,для реалистов- реальны, самосущи. 
> Далее, к чему это все- к тому, что обсуждается применимость способа доказательства сватантриков для МП- оно признается неприемлемым, так как, у реалистов и МП,в отличие отреалистов и сватантриков, нет общей стартовой точки для обсуждения, элемента с признаваемым обеими сторонами способом сущестования.
> Вот и все.


Почему я с тобой согласен, а ты со мной нет?
Согласен, что в Ламриме исследуется именно это чувственное восприятие - выдвинутое реалистами, а не прасангиками?




> Что значит- не только эмпирически, но и вообще, как это?


Есть такое понимание в МП - просто достоверное, без уточнений, достоверное вообще - не опровергаемое никаким верным познанием - отн. и абс. То, чему тождественно по сущности относительное и абсолютное, сансара и нирвана. Аналогия: как звуку тождественны по сущности непостоянство и произведенность. И звук (без самобытия и его следа) является достоверным вообще - объектом Будды, который постигает отн. и абс. одновременно. В определенном смысле (без учета самобытия и его следа) обыватели воспринимают "тот же" звук.

Я: Чувственное познает ошибочно самосущее, но при этом достоверно познает в отношении обыденного, установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Как такое возможно в отношении одного объекта - самобытия?.



> Так, что ошибка происходит относительно того, что является ненайденное АА (= ложность восприятия)


Т.е. относительно чувственно воспринимаемого самобытия. Согласен




> , а безошибочность происходит оттого, что навешен верный, в соответствии с мирскими представлениями (Только с ними и ни с чем более) ярлык.
> Все.


Чем навешен? Чувственным? Но чувственное не навешивает, а устанавливает условно существующие, поэтому не отрицаемые логикой, вещи. Не-чувственным? Но оно тут ни при чем - речь идет только о чувственном.
Итого: Чувственное ничего не навешивает и познает ошибочно самосущее, но при этом достоверно познает в отношении обыденного, установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой, но отрицаются АА. Как такое возможно в отношении одного объекта - самобытия?




> Зато могут быть разные критерииистинности относительно одного объекта- пример- два относительных уровня,про которые ты читал в Ламриме.


Согласен. Но там речь идет об одном объекте - самобытийном кувшине, кувшине, которому приписано самобытие, относительно которого могут быть разные критерии истинности. Но далее этот объект распадается на два: самобытие - отдельный объект - отрицается АА, а кувшин - отдельный объект - не отрицается АА. Или ты согласен, что как самобытие, так и кувшин одинаково отрицаются АА или одинаково не отрицаются АА? А если не согласен, то признавай два разных объекта в одном - самобытийном кувшине.
Иначе:
Оно - то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует и отрицается логикой. И как такое возможно в отношении одного объекта - кувшина? Он условно существует, поэтому не отрицается логикой. А двух несовместимых объектов в одном неконцептуальном восприятии быть не может. Что делать?




> Не торопиться)))) Понять разницу между двумя объектами и двумя критериями отн. объекта.


Это ты о тех двух разных объектах (самобытии и кувшине) в одном - самобытийном кувшине?
Тогда дальше выбирай: один образ с двумя этими объектами или два разных образа в неконцептуальном восприятии? И см. диспуты




> Ни Дигнага, ни Дхармакирти, ни Асанга не излагали МП. Вряд ли при поступлении немедленно начинают с МП. Вывод- не следует привносить неприемлемые элементы в МП.


Никто и не привносит. Их изучают для знания основ, т.к. сами прасангики не выдвигают основ, а только опровергают несоответствующее МП в основах. Но это не значит, что с отн. т.з. опровергается всё.




> Не понял, белый кувшин не белый?


Если ты согласен с той прасангой, то получается так.

----------


## Ильят

> ОК. Образ существующего это его концепция? 
> 1.	Если да то вам придется отказаться от утверждения  чувственного восприятия образа, оно ведь (чувственное восприятие) по вашему не концептуально. И мы приходим к тому, что собственно я и утверждал: Образ не являются объектом чувственного восприятия. Согласны.
> 2.	Если нет, поясните как вы собираетесь концептуально определять то, что не имеет отношения к концепциям.


Образ существующего - не обязательно концепт, так как существует образ существующего кувшина, являющийся объектом неконцептуального восприятия, так как существует образ кувшина, являющийся объектом неконцептуального восприятия, который затем верно определяется как "кувшин".

Вы пишете сначала про образ существующего, а потом - про просто образ. В момент неконцептуального восприятия образа этот образ (то, что в нем явлено) не определяется как "существующее" и потому не является образом существующего, о котором вы пишете сначала. А потом вы предлагаете отказаться от того, что просто образ воспринимается неконцептуально (напомню, что для меня чувственное - не обязательно не имеет концептуального определения).

----------


## Ильят

> К Илье. Слышали про ngo po? Я дох сих пор имею дерзость считать, что это есть вещь, обладающая отдельными признаками от остальных вещей. Без учёта абс. истины, разуммеца.


Согласен. Это не дерзость, а так и есть.

ngo bo, rupa (bhava) – сущность

rang gi ngo bo, svarupa – собственная сущность – самосущее (_просто досл. перевод, без соотнесения с атманом_) (bdag gi dngos po – букв. «своя (моя) вещь», «вещь самого (самой) себя», «сама вещь», «вещь как таковая»), которое с определенной точки зрения противопоставляется иносущему (gzhan gyi dngos po – букв. «вещь другого», «другая вещь»), или иному (gzhan nyid). Неиное по отношению к себе (то же самое, тождественное себе) и иное по отношению к иносущему – вещь, взятая в ее аспекте особости - тождественности себе и отдельности от иного

Донец:
"В силу своих особенностей ум - концептуальный вообще и философский в частности - стремится к достижению наибольшей четкости и ясности в осмыслении предметов его рассмотрения. Выделяя конкретный предмет, такой ум всегда мыслит его как нечто особое, тождественное себе и отдельное от других предметов, отличное и наличествующее (хотя бы только умозрительно). В соответствии с этим буддийские философы выделяют у предмета мысли (предмета рассмотрения) три основных момента, а именно: 1. момент особости и самотождественности, 2. момент отличия, 3. момент наличия. Поскольку каждый из этих моментов может квалифицироваться как отдельный предмет мысли, то они получают особые наименования - сущность (ngo bo), признак (mtshan nyid), бытие (rang bzhin, свабхава) - и рассматриваются в качестве основных структурных элементов, конституирующих "предмет мысли", или дхарму, понимаемую в широком смысле. Если сущность, признак и бытие являются особыми предметами мысли, то с необходимостью возникает вопрос об отношениях между ними и тем, что они конституируют. 
Буддийские философы категорически отрицают трактовку вещей как постоянных (rtag), элементарно-единичных (cha med gyi gcig bu), независимых (rang dbang can) субстанций (rdzes), обладающих атрибутами (yon tan). Поэтому дхарма (предмет мысли) не полагается подобной субстанцией, принципиально отличной (tha dad) от своего признака (mtsan nyid), вследствие чего она определяется, например, как "держатель-носитель" (`dzin pa) собственной сущности (Саутрантика) или собственного признака (Вайбхашика). Это означает, что дхарма не может рассматриваться как нечто отдельное и отличное от ее сущности, признака и бытия.
Однако дхарма не может быть признана и тождественной им, ибо "дхарма", "сущность", "признак" и "бытие" являются разными предметами мысли, признаки которых не совпадают."

У него еще много интересного по этой теме - по тиб. источникам. Про неизменность и самотождественность сущности, например, и влиянии этого на наше познание: в иное не превращается ни то же самое, ни иное: молодой (сущность, определяемая признаком молодости) не стареет, так как молодость и старость у одного несовместимы, и старик (сущность, определяемая признаком старости) не стареет, так как и так уже стар и т.д. (Буддапалита).
А также, думаю, бытовые высказывания типа: "жизнь есть жизнь" или "война есть война" - бессмысленные на первый взгляд - отражают самотождественность сущности этих явлений через абстрагирование, когда через обратно тождественное (ldog pa) - как бы то же самое (понятие), но не совсем, указывают на сущность данного явления, имея в виду, что всякое бывает.

----------

Нико (11.04.2013)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Образ существующего - не обязательно концепт, так как существует образ существующего кувшина, являющийся объектом неконцептуального восприятия,


А объектом не концептуального восприятия он является потому что не обязательно является концептом, да?  Разумные таких обоснований не принимают.




> так как существует образ кувшина, являющийся объектом неконцептуального восприятия, который затем верно определяется как "кувшин".


Само восприятие образа кувшина не определяет кувшин. Одно из двух:
- воспринятый образ не является образом кувшина
- воспринятое вообще не является образом




> Вы пишете сначала про образ существующего, а потом - про просто образ.


Я говорю о образе существующего.



> *Пилигрим:* ОК. Образ существующего это его концепция?





> *Ильят:* В момент неконцептуального восприятия образа этот образ (то, что в нем явлено) не определяется как "существующее" и потому не является образом существующего, о котором вы пишете сначала.


Я о чувственном восприятии.
«…этот образ…». Это какой образ, образ существующего или просто образ?
То что явлено в восприятии это образ или нет? Если это образ то к чему уточнение? Если нет то воспринимаем не образ, но то что явлено.
Если в чувственном восприятии, воспринимаемый образ не определяется как существующий, какие основания утверждать, что вы чувственно воспринимали образ?

----------


## Dron

> Согласен. Здесь есть нестыковка. Одно слово - "определение" используется в двух значениях - как признак (mtshan nyid) из-за того, что признак всегда взаимосвязан со своим "определяемым" (mtshon bya), а как перевести mtshon bya иначе, я не знаю. Поэтому mtshan nyid приходится переводить как "признак - определение". И nges pa - тоже "определение" как процесс. Предлагаю в дальнейшем указывать тиб. термины.


Предлагаю в дальнейшем придерживаться сложившихся норм русского языка- никто никогда не говорил, что определение есть свойство вещи.  Не будем назвать признак определением.





> mtshan gzhi, laksaya - основа определения (основа признака) - то, что помимо своего собственного признака обладает и другим признаком, основой (опорой) которого оно является.


Кувшин не только белый, но и обладает характерной формой.



> Сам кувшин для признака кувшина будет определяемым (mtshon bya).


Кувшин имеет признаки кувшина?







> Действительное (dngos po) - определяемое (mtshon bya) признака действительного


.
Дествительное- то что действительно?




> Признак действительного - "способное создать смысл (выполнить функцию, осуществить действие)" (don byed nus pa). О


Свойство действительного- способность осуществлять действие?
Причем здесь смысл тогда? Смысл относится целиком к ментальной деятельности, с-мысл, это связанные мысли, составное= "это есть то".
Вопрос- пустота не действует, она что,теперь не может быть познана концептуально?
Короче, не будет ли правильнее заменить "способность создать смысл" на "познаваемое"?







> здесь будет определяться звук как основа признака действительного.
> 
> Звук; он является основой осуществления определения (mtshon par byed pa'i gzhi) действительного [как] способного создать смысл, так как он является основой, благодаря которой [звук] определяется (mtshon par bya ba'i gzhi) как действительное тем индивидом, который, определив (nges pa) верным познанием [звук] как являющееся способным создать смысл, не определил (ma nges pa) верным познанием [звук] как являющееся действительным".


Звук определен как действительный, так как он определен как действительный тем, кто верно познав звук, как познаваемое, не познал звук, как действительное?






> индивид определил (nges pa) верным познанием [звук] как являющееся способным создать смысл, но еще не понял, что звук является действительным. Обратив внимание на признак действительного, определенный (nges pa) им в звуке, - "способное создать смысл", задействует (byed pa) в уме действительное как определяемое (mtshon bya) и понимает, что звук является основой признака действительного, являясь действительным.
> 
> 
> Думаю, разобрались.


Думаю, пока нет. Как у тебя соотносится"способное создать смысл" и "познаваемое"?





> Так ты согласен, что сам кувшин - единое воспринимается неконцептуально вместе со своим признаком?


Нет, не согласен.
А ты согласен, что в миру считается, что кувшин, состоящий из частей, его цвет, форма, стиль исполнения- все это одинаково видимо?






> Еще раз посмотрим:
> "Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что [в них] представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует".
> 
> В Ламриме: "...зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи...". У тебя: "навешивает ярлык- отражение вещи"


.
Нет, у меня чувственные сознания не навешивают ярлыки, с чего бы им?



> Во-первых, обыватели не определяют (nges pa) видимое как "отражение вещи", а определяют как саму вещь. Во-вторых, смотрим твои слова: "Затем, потом этим образам навешиваются ярлыки, но навешивание делает не чувственное" и еще раз смотрим Ламрим: "...зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи...". И еще раз смотрим тебя: "и навешивает ярлык - вещь".





> Если навешивает ярлык "вещь" не чувственное, то имеем противоречие Ламриму: "...зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи..." Вещи в Ламриме устанавливаются чувственно.


В ламриме, когда речь идет о мирской истине= в мирской истине. Надо ли путать весь Ламрим с мирской истиной?) Нет не надо.





> У тебя этой чувственно установленной вещью (если ты не противоречишь данной цитате из Ламрима) является самосущее - условно существует, поэтому не отрицается логикой. Так?


Не так. Чувственное верно относительно мирского,а вмирском способ существования не обсуждается. Если он обсуждается, то автоматически речь идет о верности чувственного относительно АА, и выводится его, чувственного, ложность. Вспомни про два относительных уровня, на одном из которых чувственное ложно, на другом-нет. Помнишь такие?



> Кроме того, если, по-твоему, обыватель игнорирует то, что это образ самосущего, и навешивает ярлык - вещь, не осознавая воспринятое как самосущее


Какая разница, осознает он восринятое как самосущее, или не осознает. Воспринимает, и точка. 



> тогда для него нет сансары, неведения.


 Есть, просто он этого не осознает, и не навешивает соотв. ярлыки.





> Для тебя "приписывание" (sgro 'dogs) и "определение" (nges pa) - одно и то же, так? Определение здесь - определение умом воспринятого, а не признак.


Не одно и тоже, но оба- чисто ментальные процессы.




> Ну так давай дольше говорить об этих вещах, о которых говорится в этой цитате из Ламрима, как о соответствующих мирскому. И не будем говорить о каких-то разных образах и разных вещах.







> #575 Dron: Об одних и тех же вещах.
> Я: Вещи-то здесь - то, что воспринимают зрительное и прочие сознания. Именно в этих вещах (воспринимаемых зрительным и прочими сознаниями), сказано, есть то, что представляется по заблуждению, ибо неведение именно этим вещам (воспринимаемым зрительным и прочим сознаниям) приписывает самосущее бытие.
> Согласен?


Согласен. Самобытие представляется концептуально. И что? Если в данной цитате не говорится об ошибочности чувственного, то это не значит, что о нем не говорится более нигде в Ламриме.





> Почему определение (nges pa) самосущего как самосущего неправильное? Это же твои слова:
> 
> 
> 
> Я: То, что этот образ потом концептуально определяется как самосущее - вредит чему?
> Ты: Потиворечие по третьему пункту- противоречит АА.
> Я: Т.е. АА направлен против концептуального определения самосущего, явленного чувственным, как самосущего? Используя АА, надо избавиться от концептуального определения самосущего, явленного чувственным, как самосущего?


Нет, он направлен против самосущего, а против неведения.


Кроме того, чувственным явлены вещи, которые "условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой".




> Которого? Против правильно определенного (nges pa) концептуально?


Самобытие правильно определено концептуально? Ты уверен?





> Это те образы, которые восприняты чувственно - зрительным и прочими и которые условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой?


Образы самосущего не отрицаются логикой, как например, мираж. Самосущность этих образов самосущего- отрицается, как например, реальный оазис, являющийся в мираже.






> Ты: пятно в собрании пятен, воспринимаемом неконцептуально, является единым, так как является единым пятном
> Я: согласен


И что, оно воспринимается с признаками, без?





> Почему?


Потому, что, раз признал единичность пятна в множестве воспринимаемых пятен, то к нему может быть применена вся твоя аргументация, в которой, почему то, единичное должно восприниматьсясо всем наборомсвоих признаков.





> Признак существующего (yod pa) - осознаваемое верным познанием (tsad mas dmigs pa).
> Признак несуществования кувшина (bum pa med pa): неосознаваемость кувшина верным познанием (bum pa tsad mas ma dmigs pa).
> Думаешь, когда никто не знал про Антарктиду, имелось ничьё верное познание, осознающее Антарктиду?


Когда никто не знал про Антарктиду, тогда никто не знал про Антарктиду. Она либо была, либо нет,вне зависимости от того, знал ли кто про это. В мире именно так. Хочешь спорить с миром- иди, спорь)






> Почему я с тобой согласен, а ты со мной нет?
> Согласен, что в Ламриме исследуется именно это чувственное восприятие - выдвинутое реалистами, а не прасангиками?


В данном конкретном отрывке речь о неприемлемости аргументаций сватанры для прасангиков, и о разице в погимании чувственного восприятия сватантриками и прасангиками. Как твой вопрос относится к этому отрывку- непонятно.






> Есть такое понимание в МП - просто достоверное, без уточнений, достоверное вообще - не опровергаемое никаким верным познанием - отн. и абс. То, чему тождественно по сущности относительное и абсолютное, сансара и нирвана. Аналогия: как звуку тождественны по сущности непостоянство и произведенность. И звук (без самобытия и его следа) является достоверным вообще - объектом Будды, который постигает отн. и абс. одновременно. В определенном смысле (без учета самобытия и его следа) обыватели воспринимают "тот же" звук.


А что такое, тогда- эмпирически?



> Я: Чувственное познает ошибочно самосущее, но при этом достоверно познает в отношении обыденного, установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Как такое возможно в отношении одного объекта - самобытия?.
> 
> 
> Т.е. относительно чувственно воспринимаемого самобытия. Согласен


И из чего следует ложность чувственного, не забываем.




> Чем навешен? Чувственным?


Нет, зачем? Видим кувшин, называем кувшином, в миру так. Чувственные истинны только в миру, не правда ли? Так ине вырывай из контекста.



> Но чувственное не навешивает, а устанавливает условно существующие, поэтому не отрицаемые логикой, вещи. Не-чувственным? Но оно тут ни при чем - речь идет только о чувственном.


Конечно, кувшин ведь видим. Соответствует трем критериям относительной истины. Или нет?)))))))







> Согласен. Но там речь идет об одном объекте - самобытийном кувшине, кувшине, которому приписано самобытие, относительно которого могут быть разные критерии истинности. Но далее этот объект распадается на два:


Какой это объект- самосущий?) Которого нет? На два, говоришь, распадается?)
Еще раз- самосущего нет, ложная явленность чувственному самосущего- есть. Что распадается-то?






> Это ты о тех двух разных объектах (самобытии и кувшине) в одном - самобытийном кувшине?


В самобытийном кувшине есть несамобытийный? Приехали.






> Никто и не привносит. Их изучают для знания основ, т.к. сами прасангики не выдвигают основ, а только опровергают несоответствующее МП в основах. Но это не значит, что с отн. т.з. опровергается всё.


Ты привнес, разделение чувственного на какое-то чистое и с концепциями.





> Если ты согласен с той прасангой, то получается так.


Я  не делал таких утверждений, которые там

----------


## Нико

А чёрных кувшинов не бывает?

----------


## Ильят

> А объектом не концептуального восприятия он является потому что не обязательно является концептом, да?  Разумные таких обоснований не принимают.


Про разумных - согласен. У меня в сообщении указано другое обоснование, которое вы не привели в цитате.




> Само восприятие образа кувшина не определяет кувшин.


Неконцептуальное восприятие. Согласен




> Одно из двух:
> - воспринятый образ не является образом кувшина


Не охватывается. Если некое восприятие не определяет воспринимаемый образ, это не охватывается тем, что этот образ не является образом кувшина 




> - воспринятое вообще не является образом


?




> Я говорю о образе существующего.
> Я о чувственном восприятии.
> «…этот образ…». Это какой образ, образ существующего или просто образ?


Может быть просто образом, может быть образом кувшина, м.б. образом существующего




> То что явлено в восприятии это образ или нет?


Образ




> Если это образ то к чему уточнение?


?




> Если нет то воспринимаем не образ, но то что явлено.


То, что явлено=то, что явлено в образе=образ




> Если в чувственном восприятии, воспринимаемый образ не определяется как существующий, какие основания утверждать, что вы чувственно воспринимали образ?


На основании последующего определения образа. Не было бы образа - нечего было бы определять.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Сообщение от Пилигрим  
> Если в чувственном восприятии, воспринимаемый образ не определяется как существующий, какие основания утверждать, что вы чувственно воспринимали образ?





> На основании последующего определения образа. Не было бы образа - нечего было бы определять.


Чувственно мы воспринимаем образ?
Но, в момент чувственного  восприятия  не определяем что мы воспринимаем образ? Но на самом деле образ в чувственном восприятии таки был иначе нечего было бы, в последующем, определять.
Но раз мы последующим определением приходим к тому, что образ в чувственном восприятии был, то он был, существовал независимо от того воспринимали мы его чувственно или нет, определяем мы его в последующем как образ или нет. В таком случае образ существует независимо от того воспринимаем мы его или нет?

----------


## Ильят

> Предлагаю в дальнейшем придерживаться сложившихся норм русского языка- никто никогда не говорил, что определение есть свойство вещи.  Не будем назвать признак определением.


Согласен. Ты согласен, что признак определяет (не nges pa, т.е. не как ум определяет явленное, а mtshon par byed pa) вещь - свое определяемое, признаком которой он является?




> Кувшин не только белый, но и обладает характерной формой.


Цвет не входит в признак кувшина. Форма и функция (см. признак кувшина)




> Кувшин имеет признаки кувшина?


 :Smilie:  Зачем такие вопросы? Кувшин и имеет свои признаки, и является своим признаком.




> Дествительное- то что действительно?


Есссно. Грамотнее: Дествительное - то, что определено (nges pa) как действительное (как имеющее признак и являющееся действительным)




> Свойство действительного- способность осуществлять действие?
> Причем здесь смысл тогда? Смысл относится целиком к ментальной деятельности, с-мысл, это связанные мысли, составное= "это есть то".
> Вопрос- пустота не действует, она что,теперь не может быть познана концептуально?
> Короче, не будет ли правильнее заменить "способность создать смысл" на "познаваемое"?


Dron, не надо ничего менять, не поняв. Надо просто изучить основы. Обсуждать основы мне не очень (мягко говоря) интересно, а тем более - обсуждать какие-то изменения. В приведенном определении действительного написано - don - широкий термин, поэтому я привел несколько значений. Просто надо быть в теме основ.
Пустота не действует, не может создать что-то - свой следующий момент, не создает никакого смысла-предмета (don). Она - недействительное. Я же там написал спец. для тебя: действительное и непостоянное тожд. по смыслу.




> Звук определен как действительный, так как он определен как действительный тем, кто верно познав звук, как познаваемое, не познал звук, как действительное?


я скоро буду как КИ: перечитай и подумай о признаках признака, определяемого и основы определения, приведенных выше.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Это основы.




> Думаю, пока нет. Как у тебя соотносится"способное создать смысл" и "познаваемое"?


shes bya, jneya - предмет познания (познаваемое) - то, что подходит быть объектом ума (blo'i yul du bya rung)
Действительное - один из видов познаваемого. Другой вид - постоянное




> Нет, не согласен.


 :EEK!: 
Значит, согласен, что кувшин воспринимается без своего признака, отдельно от своего признака? :Confused: 
А с тем, что у дхарм вообще есть признаки, хоть согласен? :Embarrassment: 




> А ты согласен, что в миру считается, что кувшин, состоящий из частей, его цвет, форма, стиль исполнения- все это одинаково видимо?


Говорил уже, что согласен.




> Не так. Чувственное верно относительно мирского,а вмирском способ существования не обсуждается. Если он обсуждается, то автоматически речь идет о верности чувственного относительно АА, и выводится его, чувственного, ложность. Вспомни про два относительных уровня, на одном из которых чувственное ложно, на другом-нет. Помнишь такие?


Зачем ты пишешь на отвлеченные темы? Я со всем тут согласен. Но мы обсуждаем цитату из Ламрима.




> Нет, у меня чувственные сознания не навешивают ярлыки, с чего бы им?
> В ламриме, когда речь идет о мирской истине= в мирской истине. Надо ли путать весь Ламрим с мирской истиной?) Нет не надо.


Всё, забываем всё про навешивание ярлыков.
Еще раз посмотрим:
В мирской истине: "Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что [в них] представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует".

В мирской истине: Т.е. чувственным является образ самосущего, т.е. чувственное устанавливает вещь - самосущее. Это самосущее условно существует, поэтому не отрицается логикой и относительной достоверности не вредит. Но то, что [в них] представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно...и вредит
Так?

В мирской истине: чувственным является образ самосущего (твои слова)
В мирской истине: установленные чувственными вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой (Ламрим)
Соединяем: В мирской истине: установленное чувственным самобытие условно существует, поэтому не отрицается логикой




> Какая разница, осознает он восринятое как самосущее, или не осознает. Воспринимает, и точка. 
>  Есть, просто он этого не осознает, и не навешивает соотв. ярлыки.


А представление о самобытии у него есть или нет?




> Не одно и тоже, но оба- чисто ментальные процессы.


Если не одно и то же, то почему ты меняешь в цитате "приписывание" на "определение"?




> Т.е. то, что чувственным является образ самосущего, относительной достоверности не вредит, а то, что этот образ потом концептуально определяется как самосущее - вредит.


#575 Dron: Об одних и тех же вещах.
Я: Вещи-то здесь - то, что воспринимают зрительное и прочие сознания. Именно в этих вещах (воспринимаемых зрительным и прочими сознаниями), сказано, есть то, что представляется по заблуждению, ибо неведение именно этим вещам (воспринимаемым зрительным и прочим сознаниям) приписывает самосущее бытие.
Согласен?




> Согласен. Самобытие представляется концептуально. И что? Если в данной цитате не говорится об ошибочности чувственного, то это не значит, что о нем не говорится более нигде в Ламриме.


"Представляется" у тебя в результате "приписывания" или "определения"?
Если "определения", то почему определение (nges pa) самосущего как самосущего неправильное?




> Самобытие правильно определено концептуально? Ты уверен?


У тебя - да, уверен. Правильное определение - определение образа чувственного в качестве того, чем он является. Больше ничего от правильного определения не требуется.




> Нет, он направлен против самосущего, а против неведения.
> этот образ потом концептуально определяется как самосущее - вредит, противоречит АА


Самосущее, которое вредит и противоречит АА, - это, по-твоему, концептуальное определение (правильное) образа самосущего как самосущего. АА же не направлен на установленное чувственными самобытие, которое условно существует, поэтому не отрицается логикой. Неведение у тебя - концептуальное определение (правильное) образа самосущего как самосущего. Так?




> Образы самосущего не отрицаются логикой, как например, мираж. Самосущность этих образов самосущего- отрицается, как например, реальный оазис, являющийся в мираже.


Пример с миражом - пример неправильного определения образа. Согласен? Если да, то зачем ты его приводишь, если у тебя образ определяется правильно. Т.е. образ миража определен как мираж = образ самосущего определен как самосущее. А дальше у тебя начинается интересное - отрицание логикой правильного определения: то, что мираж определен как мираж, вредит и отрицается логикой!




> И что, оно воспринимается с признаками, без?


Конечно, с признаком. Но не сравнивай со своим единым кувшином, который воспринимается неконцептуально как единое. Каждое пятно в составе множества, или даже одно воспринимаемое неконцептуально пятно, не воспринимаются неконцептуально как единое (не образ, и не то, что явлено в образе, а основа, которая отражается в образе). Поэтому, хотя они обязательно воспринимаются неконцептуально вместе с признаком, но это не их собственный признак (как у "реалистов", воспринимающих единое), так как неконцептуальное восприятие множества обязательно опирается на составные части воспринятого, которые сами не обязательно воспринимаются ("атомы", махабхуты). Соответственно, воспринимаемый признак, хотя и принадлежит воспринимаемому (пятнам, пятну, части), но не является его собственным, так как "передается" ему от его составляющих - множества. Пример с халатом - один дал поносить халат другому; посторонние, хотя и видят, что халат принадлежит ему, но знающие знают, что на самом деле халат не его (Донец). С единым кувшином - не так. Если воспринимается единое, то обязательно не воспринимается множество, иначе - противоречие логике (см. диспуты). Нет множества - нет "передачи" признака от множества единому, но признак единого обязательно воспринимается. Нет "передачи", следует, это признак самого единого - его собственный признак (как у "реалистов", воспринимающих единое).




> Потому, что, раз признал единичность пятна в множестве воспринимаемых пятен, то к нему может быть применена вся твоя аргументация, в которой, почему то, единичное должно восприниматьсясо всем наборомсвоих признаков.


См. выше




> Когда никто не знал про Антарктиду, тогда никто не знал про Антарктиду. Она либо была, либо нет,вне зависимости от того, знал ли кто про это. В мире именно так. Хочешь спорить с миром- иди, спорь)


Хочешь поспорить с Дхармой Будды? Иди, спорь. В миру, кроме верного познания и ложного познания, признают наличие других видов ума - сомнения, например.




> А что такое, тогда- эмпирически?


tha snyad du. Номинально.




> И из чего следует ложность чувственного, не забываем.


Не забываю. Только чувственное для нас - разное.




> Нет, зачем? Видим кувшин, называем кувшином, в миру так. Чувственные истинны только в миру, не правда ли? Так ине вырывай из контекста.
> Конечно, кувшин ведь видим. Соответствует трем критериям относительной истины. Или нет?)))))))


Итого: Чувственное ничего не навешивает и познает ошибочно самосущее - кувшин, но при этом достоверно познает в отношении обыденного, установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой, но отрицаются АА. Как такое возможно в отношении одного объекта - самобытия?

Какой это объект- самосущий?) Которого нет? На два, говоришь, распадается?)
Еще раз- самосущего нет, ложная явленность чувственному самосущего- есть. Что распадается-то?

Зачем писать такие вещи? Не находишь странным - если его, самосущего кувшина, нет, то нет ничего самосущего, и сансары нет. Зачем объяснять тебе, что есть умозрительный самосущий кувшин, который может распадаться? Если не распадается, то:
Итого: Чувственное ничего не навешивает и познает ошибочно кувшин, при этом достоверно познает в отношении обыденного, установленные им вещи - самосущее - условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой, но отрицаются АА. Как такое возможно в отношении одного объекта - кувшина - самобытия? Этот объект условно существует, но отрицается логикой. Ты сам уже тут многократно разделил этот объект на отрицаемое и не отрицаемое.




> В самобытийном кувшине есть несамобытийный? Приехали.


Самобытийный кувшин распадается на самобытие кувшина, которое отрицается АА, и кувшин, который не отрицается АА.
Или ты согласен, что как самобытие, так и кувшин одинаково отрицаются АА или одинаково не отрицаются АА? А если не согласен, то признавай два разных объекта в одном - самобытийном кувшине.
Иначе:
Оно - то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует и отрицается логикой. И как такое возможно в отношении одного объекта - кувшина? Он условно существует, поэтому не отрицается логикой. А двух несовместимых объектов в одном неконцептуальном восприятии быть не может. Что делать?




> Ты привнес, разделение чувственного на какое-то чистое и с концепциями.


Без такого "привнесения" имеются логические противоречия. Что выбираешь?




> Я  не делал таких утверждений, которые там


А это чьё?
Некто: если нечто является воспринимаемым неконцептуально как единое, оно охватывается тем, что является не имеющим своего признака

Я: Так ты согласен, что сам кувшин - единое воспринимается неконцептуально вместе со своим признаком?



> Нет, не согласен.


Соответствует утверждению Некта

Если белый кувшин является воспринимаемым неконцептуально как единое, оно охватывается тем, что является не имеющим своего признака

Еще не согласен?

Приходим к тому, что белый кувшин в неконцептуальном восприятии белого кувшина как единого не является белым кувшином, так как если белый кувшин является воспринимаемым неконцептуально как единое, оно охватывается тем, что является не имеющим своего признака

----------


## Ильят

> Чувственно мы воспринимаем образ?
> Но, в момент чувственного  восприятия  не определяем что мы воспринимаем образ? Но на самом деле образ в чувственном восприятии таки был иначе нечего было бы, в последующем, определять.


Согласен




> Но раз мы последующим определением приходим к тому, что образ в чувственном восприятии был, то он был, существовал независимо от того воспринимали мы его чувственно или нет


 :Smilie:  "Но раз мы последующим воспоминанием приходим к тому, что концепт в концептуальном восприятии был, то он был, существовал независимо от того воспринимали мы его концептуально или нет". Не смешно ли?
Образ - то, что принимает чувственное сознание при восприятии (вид, принимаемый ч.сознанием). Чувственное сознание приняло вид (образ) воспринимаемого, но этот образ существует независимо от его чувственного восприятия? Не смешно ли?




> В таком случае образ существует независимо от того воспринимаем мы его или нет?


 :Smilie: 




> Но раз мы последующим определением приходим к тому, что образ в чувственном восприятии был, то он был, существовал, определяем мы его в последующем как образ или нет.


Согласен

----------


## Пилигрим

> Сообщение от Пилигрим  
> Если в чувственном восприятии, воспринимаемый образ не определяется как существующий, какие основания утверждать, что вы чувственно воспринимали образ?





> На основании последующего определения образа. Не было бы образа - нечего было бы определять.


Попробуем последовательно. Вот это ваше сообщение?

----------


## Dron

> Согласен. Ты согласен, что признак определяет (не nges pa, т.е. не как ум определяет явленное, а mtshon par byed pa) вещь - свое определяемое, признаком которой он является?


Давай так- "определение" закрепим за познавательными процессами. 
У кувшина есть признаки- форма  и функция. У белого кувшина еще доп. признак- белый цвет, если я правильно понял.





> Зачем такие вопросы? Кувшин и имеет свои признаки, и является своим признаком.


Это не вопрос, это я так попытался перевести твою фразу.

Кувшин есть признак кувшина? Это как? У кувшина есть функция, форма, и кувшин?





> Есссно. Грамотнее: Дествительное - то, что определено (nges pa) как действительное (как имеющее признак и являющееся действительным)


И к чему вообще это писать? Чтобы развеять заблуждения некоторых, что действительное на самом деле- не действительное?






> Dron, не надо ничего менять, не поняв.


Не поняв, не надо. Давай ниже вместе посмотрим, правильно мы понимаем кое-что:



> Надо просто изучить основы. Обсуждать основы мне не очень (мягко говоря) интересно, а тем более - обсуждать какие-то изменения. В приведенном определении действительного написано - don - широкий термин, поэтому я привел несколько значений. Просто надо быть в теме основ.
> Пустота не действует, не может создать что-то - свой следующий момент, не создает никакого смысла-предмета (don). Она - недействительное. Я же там написал спец. для тебя: действительное и непостоянное тожд. по смыслу.


Что за смысл-предмет? Такое в русском языке неприемлемо. Смысл в русском относится только к метальной деятельности, ни к чему более. ЧТо это за кувшин-смысл, как это понять? Вокруг кувшина витают его названия, мысли про него, или что?
Короче, немного странными мне кажутся основы, судя по тому, какие названия ты им даешь. Отсюда намерение прояснить. Интересно тебе или нет- сам разберешься.
В итоге, основы все же одинаковые у нас, за исключением терминов- Познаваемое= общее, частное познаваемого=функциональное,непостоянное, причинно обусловленное, остальное познаваемое- постоянное, не зависящее от причин, нефункциональное.





> перечитай и подумай о признаках признака, определяемого и основы определения, приведенных выше.  Это основы.


Это твое неординарное изложение основ, я б сказал так)






> shes bya, jneya - предмет познания (познаваемое) - то, что подходит быть объектом ума (blo'i yul du bya rung)
> Действительное - один из видов познаваемого. Другой вид - постоянное


А,ну вот. 






> Значит, согласен, что кувшин воспринимается без своего признака, отдельно от своего признака?
> А с тем, что у дхарм вообще есть признаки, хоть согласен?


Яне согласен, что есть кувшин только как единое. Есть кувшин целое, состоящее из частей. Существующий относительно. Только единый кувшин не существует даже относительно.






> Говорил уже, что согласен.


ТОгда зачем постоянно ведешь речь о каком-то едином кувшине? Спрашивай о мирском кувшине.






> Зачем ты пишешь на отвлеченные темы? Я со всем тут согласен. Но мы обсуждаем цитату из Ламрима.


Затем, что они не отвлеченные.







> Еще раз посмотрим:
> В мирской истине: "Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что [в них] представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует".


Да, обрати внимание, что В НИХ, в квадратных скобках, то есть - в оригинале отсутствует, добавлено при переводе) Почитай без них, для разнообразия)



> В мирской истине: Т.е. чувственным является образ самосущего,


Сразу стоп. этот аспект образа в мирской истине не рассматривается, это можно понять из слов о том, что есть два относительных уровня- верный для мирского, и верный для АА. Это разделение не просто так сделано, так что не надо произвольно перетаскивать предметы из одного в другой, согласен?)







> А представление о самобытии у него есть или нет?


Есть, этоже неведение. Но при этом, он может и не осознавать его как неведение, как ложное представление. 






> Если не одно и то же, то почему ты меняешь в цитате "приписывание" на "определение"?


Потому что в данном конкретном случае это уместно. Не во всех.





> #575 Dron: Об одних и тех же вещах.
> Я: Вещи-то здесь - то, что воспринимают зрительное и прочие сознания. Именно в этих вещах (воспринимаемых зрительным и прочими сознаниями), сказано, есть то, что представляется по заблуждению, ибо неведение именно этим вещам (воспринимаемым зрительным и прочим сознаниям) приписывает самосущее бытие.
> Согласен?


Не сказано, что в вещах есть то, что представляется по заблуждению, сказано- то, что представляется по заблуждению, в вещах отсутствует.




> "Представляется" у тебя в результате "приписывания" или "определения"?
> Если "определения", то почему определение (nges pa) самосущего как самосущего неправильное?


Представляется образ самосущего, которому приписывается реальность. Можно подогнать контекст, в котором и слово "приписывание" будет верным, и "определение", как тебе угодно в общем.






> У тебя - да, уверен. Правильное определение - определение образа чувственного в качестве того, чем он является.


Снова забываем про ложность чувственного. Или у тебя правильное определение- определение образа ложного чувственного в качестве того, чем он ложно является? Мне кажется нет, верно?) Тогда не забывай.





> Самосущее, которое вредит и противоречит АА, - это, по-твоему, концептуальное определение (правильное) образа самосущего как самосущего.


НЕТ.Образ самосущего сам  - не самосущий. 



> АА же не направлен на установленное чувственными самобытие, которое условно существует, поэтому не отрицается логикой.


Установленное чувственным самобытие не существует вообще.



> Неведение у тебя - концептуальное определение (правильное) образа самосущего как самосущего. Так?


Не понял,что значит ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ, относительно чего оно правильное, если это неведение, то есть ложный вид ума? 







> Пример с миражом - пример неправильного определения образа. Согласен?


Да




> Если да, то зачем ты его приводишь, если у тебя образ определяется правильно.


Да , неверно привел пример, привожу правильно:
Образы самосущего не отрицаются логикой, отрицается существование этих образов в качестве самосущих, подобно тому, как при видении миража не отрицается сам образ, отрицается лишь существование этого образа в качестве отражения действительных пальм на том месте.
Годится?






> Конечно, с признаком. Но не сравнивай со своим единым кувшином,


Единый кувшин- не мой, еще раз. Но, я все же сравниваю твое восприятие с таким, не моим и нехорошим кувшином.



> Каждое пятно в составе множества, или даже одно воспринимаемое неконцептуально пятно, не воспринимаются неконцептуально как единое
>  Поэтому, хотя они обязательно воспринимаются неконцептуально вместе с признаком, но это не их собственный признак (как у "реалистов", воспринимающих единое), так как неконцептуальное восприятие множества обязательно опирается на составные части воспринятого, которые сами не обязательно воспринимаются ("атомы", махабхуты).


Верно ли я тебя понял, что цвет белого пятна (в миру называемый -цвет белого кувшина), не цвет этого пятна, а цвет невидимых глазу частиц? 






> Соответственно, воспринимаемый признак, хотя и принадлежит воспринимаемому (пятнам, пятну, части), но не является его собственным, так как "передается" ему от его составляющих - множества.


Во как.



> Пример с халатом - один дал поносить халат другому; посторонние, хотя и видят, что халат принадлежит ему, но знающие знают, что на самом деле халат не его (Донец).


Здесь, не знаю, понял ты, или еще нет, возникает некий исконный владелец халата, тот, для кого халат-собственный. Так?)




> С единым кувшином - не так. Если воспринимается единое, то обязательно не воспринимается множество, иначе - противоречие логике (см. диспуты). Нет множества - нет "передачи" признака от множества единому, но признак единого обязательно воспринимается. Нет "передачи", следует, это признак самого единого - его собственный признак (как у "реалистов", воспринимающих единое).


С единым кувшином (который не мой) все точно так же, как у тебя, просто он собственник халата, видимый,  а у тебя собственник халата- невидимый, и их бесконечно много. Или нет?)))
"Павлины, говоришь?... Ххе!)"(с)








> Хочешь поспорить с Дхармой Будды? Иди, спорь. В миру, кроме верного познания и ложного познания, признают наличие других видов ума - сомнения, например.


Если ты- Будда, с удовольствиеем поспорю с такой Дхармой.
Существование или несуществование Антарктиды не зависит от чъего либо сомнения. Станешь возражать?




> tha snyad du. Номинально.


Тогда выражение "не только номинально, но и вообще" звучит странно, масло масляное. Все что существует, существует только номинально, это вроде изначально ясно для МП, нет?





> Итого: Чувственное ничего не навешивает и познает ошибочно самосущее - кувшин,


Не кувшин. Собственные характеристики.



> но при этом достоверно познает в отношении обыденного, установленные ими вещи условно существуют,


Да, ошибается относительно реальности, но верно относительно проекций, которые не претендуют на то, чтобы быть отражением реальности. Это неясно, запутано?





> Оно - то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует и отрицается логикой. И как такое возможно в отношении одного объекта - кувшина? Он условно существует, поэтому не отрицается логикой. А двух несовместимых объектов в одном неконцептуальном восприятии быть не может. Что делать?


Приписывать ложной явленности самосущего название "кувшин", если это соответствует сложившимся представлениям, вот что делать.







> Без такого "привнесения" имеются логические противоречия. Что выбираешь?


Выбираю- без такого привнесения нет логических противоречий. В МП нет общих элементов с другими системами.






> А это чьё?
> Некто: если нечто является воспринимаемым неконцептуально как единое, оно охватывается тем, что является не имеющим своего признака
> 
> Я: Так ты согласен, что сам кувшин - единое воспринимается неконцептуально вместе со своим признаком?
> 
> 
> Соответствует утверждению Некта
> 
> Если белый кувшин является воспринимаемым неконцептуально как единое, оно охватывается тем, что является не имеющим своего признака
> ...


Это все, как я понял, относится к мифическому единому кувшину, который не мой, еще раз.

----------


## Dron

Чайник, вопрос про твое "чистое чувственное":
Если ты утверждаешь чистое чувственное познание, которому являются цветовые пятна, например, то скажи, не противоречит ли оно познанию Арьев?

----------


## Нико

Некто: Мне, пожалуй, нужно сходить в туалет.
Некто2: Да, можешь, если только унитаз обладает формой и функцией унитаза.
Некто3: И ещё он должен быть белого цвета  и не должен противоречить познанию арьев.

----------


## Dron

И?

----------


## Нико

> И?


И лучше проконсультироваться с Дроном и ИльейТ, прежде чем осмелиться посетить это заведение. Я бы попросила вас обоих дать краткое, предельно сжатое обобщение этой дискуссии. Для тех, кому не терпится.

----------


## Dron

Если кому то не терпится, то можно взять ноут с собой.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (12.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Если кому то не терпится, то можно взять ноут с собой.


А вдруг ноут -- недостоверный объект чувственного восприятия в МП????

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Ноут признан мирскими мудрецами, он относительно достоверен.

----------


## Нико

> Ноут признан мирскими мудрецами, он относительно достоверен.


Неужели? Судя по 31 странице дебатов между Дроном и Ильёй, даже унитаз признаётся как только нечто белого цвета. Что уж гововить о ноутах... Розовый явно не проканает....

----------


## Dron

> А вдруг ноут -- недостоверный объект чувственного восприятия в МП????


Тогда попросите кого нибудь подержать ноут перед вами во время процесса. Таким образом существование ноута будет подтверждено по двум критериям.

----------


## Нико

> Тогда попросите кого нибудь подержать ноут перед вами во время процесса. Таким образом существование ноута будет подтверждено по двум критериям.


Не факт. Держащий ноут тоже может не быть объектом достоверного чувственного восприятия в МП. 
 И вообще, в туалет лучше в одиночку ходить.

----------


## Dron

А может и быть.

----------


## Нико

> А может и быть.


Что ИльяТ на это скажет?

----------


## Ильят

> Давай так- "определение" закрепим за познавательными процессами. 
> У кувшина есть признаки- форма  и функция. У белого кувшина еще доп. признак- белый цвет, если я правильно понял.


В общем согласен. Но остается еще это: "признак определяет  своё определяемое" (mtshon par byed pa). Можно закрепить "осуществляет определение".




> Кувшин есть признак кувшина?


Нет. То, что имеет горлышко ... и способно удерживать воду (см. выше) - есть признак кувшина.




> Не поняв, не надо. Давай ниже вместе посмотрим, правильно мы понимаем кое-что:
> 
> Что за смысл-предмет? Такое в русском языке неприемлемо. Смысл в русском относится только к метальной деятельности, ни к чему более. ЧТо это за кувшин-смысл, как это понять? Вокруг кувшина витают его названия, мысли про него, или что?
> Короче, немного странными мне кажутся основы, судя по тому, какие названия ты им даешь. Отсюда намерение прояснить. Интересно тебе или нет- сам разберешься.
> В итоге, основы все же одинаковые у нас, за исключением терминов- Познаваемое= общее, частное познаваемого=функциональное,непостоянное, причинно обусловленное, остальное познаваемое- постоянное, не зависящее от причин, нефункциональное.


Поскольку смысл в русском относится только к ментальной деятельности, постольку надо осваивать тибетский и изучать основы. Откроются удивительные вещи!
don - широкий термин, поэтому я привел несколько значений, один из них - смысл-предмет. Просто надо быть в теме основ. Изучи тему обратно тождественного (ldog pa) и исключения иного, относящегося к смыслу-предмету [или] собственному признаку (don rang mtshan gyi gzhan sel) по текстам дуйры с комм. Донца.




> Яне согласен, что есть кувшин только как единое. Есть кувшин целое, состоящее из частей. Существующий относительно. Только единый кувшин не существует даже относительно.


В неконцептуальном восприятии кувшин явлен как единое или как множество? Одновременно оба - противоречит логике (см. диспуты).
Если как единое, то он явлен вместе со своим признаком или без своего признака?




> ТОгда зачем постоянно ведешь речь о каком-то едином кувшине? Спрашивай о мирском кувшине.


Обыватели считают, что воспринимают чувственно сам кувшин. Я спрашиваю про неконцептуальное восприятие, которое не должно противоречить АА и миру.




> Затем, что они не отвлеченные.


Если они не отвлеченные, то почему до твоих слов я с тобой не соглашался, а после твоих слов соглашаюсь? Значит, ты уводишь тему в то место, где я с тобой согласен, тем самым ставишь точку, хотя противоречия остались не разруленными. Что это, если не уход от ответа?




> Да, обрати внимание, что В НИХ, в квадратных скобках, то есть - в оригинале отсутствует, добавлено при переводе) Почитай без них, для разнообразия)


Читаем для разнообразия:
В мирской истине: "Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует".

Видим отсутствие связи между 1. вещами, установленными шестью неискаженными сознаниями: зрительным и прочими, а также самими этими сознаниями и 2. тем, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно и приписывается неведением.
Итого: 2. неведение приписывает самобытие - представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно.
1. шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие не приписывают, а устанавливают вещи, которые условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой.
Вывод: шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие не воспринимают самобытия без концептуального приписывания.




> Сразу стоп. этот аспект образа в мирской истине не рассматривается, это можно понять из слов о том, что есть два относительных уровня- верный для мирского, и верный для АА. Это разделение не просто так сделано, так что не надо произвольно перетаскивать предметы из одного в другой, согласен?)


А мы здесь что обсуждаем? Мнение обывателей или непротиворечивость мира и АА?




> Есть, этоже неведение. Но при этом, он может и не осознавать его как неведение, как ложное представление.





> Есть, просто он этого не осознает, и не навешивает соотв. ярлыки.


Представление о самобытии есть, но без навешивания соотв. ярлыков? Представление без ярлыков? Представление - чувственное?




> Потому что в данном конкретном случае это уместно. Не во всех.


На каком основании это уместно в данном конкретном случае?




> Не сказано, что в вещах есть то, что представляется по заблуждению, сказано- то, что представляется по заблуждению, в вещах отсутствует.


 :Smilie:  Не находишь похожести?
"В вещах есть то, что лишь представляется по заблуждению, но на самом деле в них отсутствует" = "то, что представляется по заблуждению, на самом деле в вещах отсутствует"

#575 Dron: Об одних и тех же вещах.




> Представляется образ самосущего, которому приписывается реальность. Можно подогнать контекст, в котором и слово "приписывание" будет верным, и "определение", как тебе угодно в общем.


А если не приписывать реальность образу самосущего, то ошибки не будет? Восприятие образа самосущего - безошибочно?
Образ самосущего представляется в результате приписывания реальности - самосущности несамосущему образу или по какой другой причине?
Нет такого контекста, в котором слово "приписывание" будет взаимозаменяемым со словом "определение". Но сначала ответь выше - "На каком основании это уместно в данном конкретном случае?"




> Снова забываем про ложность чувственного. Или у тебя правильное определение- определение образа ложного чувственного в качестве того, чем он ложно является? Мне кажется нет, верно?) Тогда не забывай.


Для правильного определения нет разницы - ложное неконцептуальное восприятие или нет. Если образ двух лун (образ волосков) определен как "две луны" ("волоски") - это верное определение. Или у тебя иначе?




> НЕТ.Образ самосущего сам  - не самосущий.


Кто бы сомневался...

Повторю:
Самосущее, которое вредит и противоречит АА, - это, по-твоему, концептуальное определение (правильное) образа самосущего как самосущего. АА же не направлен на установленное чувственными самобытие, которое условно существует, поэтому не отрицается логикой. Неведение у тебя - концептуальное определение (правильное) образа самосущего как самосущего. Так?
На основании твоих слов:



> Нет, он направлен против самосущего, а против неведения.
> этот образ потом концептуально определяется как самосущее - вредит, противоречит АА





> Установленное чувственным самобытие не существует вообще.


А в Ламриме - существует: "Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой"
где чувственным сознаниям, по-твоему, явлен образ самосущего.
Противоречишь Ламриму.




> Не понял,что значит ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ, относительно чего оно правильное, если это неведение, то есть ложный вид ума?


Неведение у тебя - концептуальное определение образа самосущего как самосущего. Так?
Правильное определение - определение образа чувственного в качестве того, чем он является. Больше ничего от правильного определения не требуется.




> Да , неверно привел пример, привожу правильно:
> Образы самосущего не отрицаются логикой, отрицается существование этих образов в качестве самосущих, подобно тому, как при видении миража не отрицается сам образ, отрицается лишь существование этого образа в качестве отражения действительных пальм на том месте.
> Годится?


 :Smilie:  Как уж на сковородке...

А разве в неконцептуальном восприятии существует "образ в качестве отражения действительных пальм на том месте"? Разве образ в неконцептуальном восприятии изменяется до правильного определения (миража как миража) и после него? Если в неконцептуальном восприятии существует "образ в качестве отражения действительных пальм на том месте", то правильное определение будет отрицать как раз этот образ, тогда не пиши, что "не отрицается сам образ". А если сам образ не отрицается при правильном определении, то значит, этот образ не являлся "образом в качестве отражения действительных пальм на том месте".
Образ в неконцептуальном восприятии - один и не меняется, не зависит от его определения - правильного или неправильного. Образ в качестве отражения действительных пальм на том месте - концептуальный образ, концепт, появившийся в результате неправильного определения образа в неконцептуальном восприятии. Этот неправильный образ в концептуальном восприятии и отрицается.
Согласен? Если да, то пример опять не уместен.
у тебя образ в неконцептуальном восприятии - это образ самосущего. И определяется он правильно - "самосущее". Поэтому пример с миражом не подходит.
А вообще пример подходит - образ в неконцептуальном восприятии не является образом самосущего, а является образом кувшина. Но при определении кувшину приписывается самобытие. В итоге имеется самобытийный кувшин, который, как вода в мираже, не существует.




> Верно ли я тебя понял, что цвет белого пятна (в миру называемый -цвет белого кувшина), не цвет этого пятна, а цвет невидимых глазу частиц?


Цвет этого пятна целиком определен цветом невидимых глазу частиц. Хотя в восприятии этого пятна этот цвет и принадлежит этому пятну, но знающие знают, что этот цвет "передан" ему частицами.
Пример: некто видит на дальней горе белое пятно и думает "что это?" Белый цвет (признак) принадлежит воспринятому им пятну? Конечно. А там - гора выброшенных бракованных чашек с местного фарфорового завода. Чашки с их белым цветом он видит? Глазами видит. Но не различает. А цвет чашек "передается" пятну.




> Здесь, не знаю, понял ты, или еще нет, возникает некий исконный владелец халата, тот, для кого халат-собственный. Так?)


По отношению к белому пятну "исконным владельцем халата" будут чашки (частицы, "атомы").




> С единым кувшином (который не мой) все точно так же, как у тебя, просто он собственник халата, видимый,  а у тебя собственник халата- невидимый, и их бесконечно много. Или нет?)))


Верно. Единый кувшин - собственник халата - признака. Обладает собственным признаком. Это мнение "реалистов", считающих, что так оно и есть. А иначе и быть не может: раз этот кувшин воспринимается неконцептуально вместе с его действительно собственным признаком (а не "передаваемым"), то считать это ложным познанием - глупо. МП с этим согласна. МП не согласна, что кувшин воспринимается неконцептуально вместе с его действительно собственным признаком. МП согласна, что без признака восприятие вообще невозможно. А такое возможно только когда признак - не собственный, а "передается" от видимого глазами множества. А собственный - приписывается концепту - единому.




> Тогда выражение "не только номинально, но и вообще" звучит странно, масло масляное. Все что существует, существует только номинально, это вроде изначально ясно для МП, нет?


Есть еще абсолютное, которое не входит в "номинальное абсолютное"




> Не кувшин. Собственные характеристики.
> Да, ошибается относительно реальности, но верно относительно проекций, которые не претендуют на то, чтобы быть отражением реальности. Это неясно, запутано?


ошибается относительно реальности, но верно относительно собственных характеристик, которые не претендуют на то, чтобы быть отражением реальности. Установленные им вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой.
Согласен, что оно верно относительно собственных характеристик и установленные им вещи - собственные характеристики - условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой?
Почему тогда оно ошибается относительно реальности? И чем устанавливается эта ошибочность, если логика ее не устанавливает, не отрицает собственных характеристик?




> Приписывать ложной явленности самосущего название "кувшин", если это соответствует сложившимся представлениям, вот что делать.


Приписывать "кувшин" - значит определять как "кувшин" то, что кувшином не является (миражу приписывается вода). У тебя чувственно кувшин вообще не воспринимается - ни как сам кувшин - единое, ни как образ? - как вода в мираже чувственно вообще не воспринимается - ни как сама вода - единое, ни как образ воды, и поэтому вода лишь приписывается миражу?
А потом этот приписанный "кувшин" еще и логикой отрицать? "то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует и отрицается логикой"




> Выбираю- без такого привнесения нет логических противоречий. В МП нет общих элементов с другими системами.


Почему же не отвечаешь на диспуты? Просто веришь в превосходство МП и в отсутствие в МП логических противоречий?




> Это все, как я понял, относится к мифическому единому кувшину, который не мой, еще раз.


Отказываешься от своих слов, что сам кувшин - единое воспринимается без своего признака?




> Если ты утверждаешь чистое чувственное познание, которому являются цветовые пятна, например, то скажи, не противоречит ли оно познанию Арьев?


Нет конечно. В самахите нет этого познания вместе с его объектами, т.к. там другой объект (как звук и запах не исключают друг друга). А в послеобретение имеется вместе со своим объектом.

----------


## Dron

> В общем согласен. Но остается еще это: "признак определяет  своё определяемое" (mtshon par byed pa). Можно закрепить "осуществляет определение".


Лучше не надо, опять есть возможность приписать материальному функции сознания. У кувшина есть признаки, достаточно.








> Поскольку смысл в русском относится только к ментальной деятельности, постольку надо осваивать тибетский и изучать основы. Откроются удивительные вещи!


Какие удивительные вещи?) То, что некоторые переводчики считают кувшин разумным?)



> don - широкий термин, поэтому я привел несколько значений, один из них - смысл-предмет.


Что это такое? Определение есть?



> В неконцептуальном восприятии кувшин явлен как единое или как множество? Одновременно оба - противоречит логике (см. диспуты).


Диспуты заточены под самосущее единое,а не относительный кувшин.





> Обыватели считают, что воспринимают чувственно сам кувшин. Я спрашиваю про неконцептуальное восприятие, которое не должно противоречить АА и миру.


Это одно и тоже.



Читаем для разнообразия:



> В мирской истине: "Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует".
> 
> Видим отсутствие связи между 1. вещами, установленными шестью неискаженными сознаниями: зрительным и прочими, а также самими этими сознаниями и 2. тем, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно и приписывается неведением.
> Итого: 2. неведение приписывает самобытие - представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно.
> 1. шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие не приписывают, а устанавливают вещи, которые условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой.
> Вывод: шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие не воспринимают самобытия без концептуального приписывания.


Это правильный вывод, ведь сознания ЛОЖНО воспринимают самосущее. И приписывать им истинность относительно самосущего  и есть неведение.






> А мы здесь что обсуждаем? Мнение обывателей или непротиворечивость мира и АА?


Все обсуждаем.






> Представление о самобытии есть, но без навешивания соотв. ярлыков? Представление без ярлыков? Представление - чувственное?


Представление без ярлыков= представление без слов. И без осознания, что это представление есть.




> Не находишь похожести?


Похожесть?)Нахожу) В моей формулировке меньше неясностей.






> А если не приписывать реальность образу самосущего, то ошибки не будет? Восприятие образа самосущего - безошибочно?


Да. Образ самосущего= загрязенная видимость- есть. Подобно миражу.



> Образ самосущего представляется в результате приписывания реальности - самосущности несамосущему образу или по какой другой причине?


По другой, в силу отпечатков\следов, созданныхневедением, они определяют чувственное. Как болезнь определяет видение двух лун.



> Нет такого контекста, в котором слово "приписывание" будет взаимозаменяемым со словом "определение"


.
Есть- "образ самобытия ложно определяется как самосущий". Пойдет?)



> Но сначала ответь выше - "На каком основании это уместно в данном конкретном случае?"


На основании сохранения смысла. Смысл один и тот же, слова- разные.






> Для правильного определения нет разницы - ложное неконцептуальное восприятие или нет. Если образ двух лун (образ волосков) определен как "две луны" ("волоски") - это верное определение. Или у тебя иначе?


Иначе. Двух лун нет, есть видимость двух лун, их образ. Видишь разницу?





> Повторю:
> Самосущее, которое вредит и противоречит АА, - это, по-твоему, концептуальное определение (правильное) образа самосущего как самосущего.


Ну , приехали. Почему правильное-то? Ложное определение, ложное.



> АА же не направлен на установленное чувственными самобытие, которое условно существует, поэтому не отрицается логикой.


Ну, ништяк, молодец. Конечно, направлен на самобытие, именно в силу этой направленности чувственное признается ложным.




> Неведение у тебя - концептуальное определение (правильное) образа самосущего как самосущего. Так?


См выше.






> А в Ламриме - существует: "Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой"
> где чувственным сознаниям, по-твоему, явлен образ самосущего.
> Противоречишь Ламриму.


Почитай:



> То есть, поскольку [все виды] чувственного со-
> знания, воспринимающего форму, звук и прочее,
> являются ошибочными, они не могут свидетельство-
> вать о самосущих вещах.





> Итак, если нет искажений, создаваемых катарак-
> той и прочими внешними и внутренними причинами
> ложного [познания], то *ошибочное познание чув-
> ственными и прочими сознаниями не-самосущих
> объектов как самосущих*, [создаваемое] скверной
> неведения, не вредит относительной достоверности
> [познания]





> [Иначе] говоря, чувственным сознаниям кажет-
> ся, что форме, звуку и прочим [объектам] присущи
> собственные характеристики. А поскольку кажущие-
> ся собственные характеристики не существуют даже
> условно, то наставник Чандракирти считает эти [со-
> знания] ошибающимися и на условном [уровне].
> Однако это не лишает чувственные сознания до-
> стоверности в условном определении формы, звука и
> прочих объектов. Ведь обоснование их ошибочнос-
> ...





> А разве в неконцептуальном восприятии существует "образ в качестве отражения действительных пальм на том месте"? Разве образ в неконцептуальном восприятии изменяется до правильного определения (миража как миража) и после него? Если в неконцептуальном восприятии существует "образ в качестве отражения действительных пальм на том месте", то правильное определение будет отрицать как раз этот образ, тогда не пиши, что "не отрицается сам образ". А если сам образ не отрицается при правильном определении, то значит, этот образ не являлся "образом в качестве отражения действительных пальм на том месте".
> Образ в неконцептуальном восприятии - один и не меняется, не зависит от его определения - правильного или неправильного. Образ в качестве отражения действительных пальм на том месте - концептуальный образ, концепт, появившийся в результате неправильного определения образа в неконцептуальном восприятии. Этот неправильный образ в концептуальном восприятии и отрицается.
> Согласен? Если да, то пример опять не уместен..


Ок




> у тебя образ в неконцептуальном восприятии - это образ самосущего. И определяется он правильно - "самосущее".


У меня образ определяется как образ,а не как иное.




> Цвет этого пятна целиком определен цветом невидимых глазу частиц. Хотя в восприятии этого пятна этот цвет и принадлежит этому пятну, но знающие знают, что этот цвет "передан" ему частицами.
> Пример: некто видит на дальней горе белое пятно и думает "что это?" Белый цвет (признак) принадлежит воспринятому им пятну? Конечно. А там - гора выброшенных бракованных чашек с местного фарфорового завода. Чашки с их белым цветом он видит? Глазами видит. Но не различает. А цвет чашек "передается" пятну.
> 
> 
> 
> По отношению к белому пятну "исконным владельцем халата" будут чашки (частицы, "атомы").


У тебя атомы цветные, оказывается. Бери фломастеры и раскрашивай таблицу Менделеева,в соотв цвета.






> Верно. Единый кувшин - собственник халата - признака. Обладает собственным признаком. Это мнение "реалистов", считающих, что так оно и есть. А иначе и быть не может: раз этот кувшин воспринимается неконцептуально вместе с его действительно собственным признаком (а не "передаваемым"), то считать это ложным познанием - глупо. МП с этим согласна. МП не согласна, что кувшин воспринимается неконцептуально вместе с его действительно собственным признаком. МП согласна, что без признака восприятие вообще невозможно. А такое возможно только когда признак - не собственный, а "передается" от видимого глазами множества. А собственный - приписывается концепту - единому.


Так это, цвет не собственность кувшина, цвет собственность множества, или как?)







> ошибается относительно реальности, но верно относительно собственных характеристик


Нет. Неверно относительно собственных характеристик= ошибается относительно реальности.
 которые не претендуют на то, чтобы быть отражением реальности. Установленные им вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой.



> И чем устанавливается эта ошибочность, если логика ее не устанавливает, не отрицает собственных характеристик?


Логика отрицает собственные характеристики из чего следует ложность чувственного. пальмы не найдены, значит их восприятие было ложным.






> Приписывать "кувшин" - значит определять как "кувшин" то, что кувшином не является (миражу приписывается вода).


Ну, определяй, почему нет. Кувшина самого по себе нет, поэтому он определяется приписыванием имени к основе.



> У тебя чувственно кувшин вообще не воспринимается - ни как сам кувшин - единое, ни как образ? - как вода в мираже чувственно вообще не воспринимается - ни как сама вода - единое, ни как образ воды, и поэтому вода лишь приписывается миражу?
> А потом этот приписанный "кувшин" еще и логикой отрицать? "то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует и отрицается логикой"


Если понимаешь, что кувшин приписан, понимаешь, что он не самостоятельный. Тогда нечего отрицать.






> Почему же не отвечаешь на диспуты? Просто веришь в превосходство МП и в отсутствие в МП логических противоречий?


На диспуты отвечаю, на те,которые в понятной для меня форме. Доказывать можно и не в такой форме, не в виде кальки с тибетского языка. Что я и делаю. 





> Отказываешься от своих слов, что сам кувшин - единое воспринимается без своего признака?


Ты мой мирской кувшин произвольно сделал самосущим, и начал применять против него прасанги. Я не говорил тут о самосущем кувшине, не утверждал его,зачем это мне?)






> Нет конечно. В самахите нет этого познания вместе с его объектами, т.к. там другой объект (как звук и запах не исключают друг друга). А в послеобретение имеется вместе со своим объектом.





> А чувственные сознания
> ошибаются относительно объектов восприятия и
> лишены всякого другого аспекта безошибочности,
> поэтому не называются «безошибочными»


Если чувственное верно для мира, с чем мы согласны то их ошибочность определяется не относительно мира,а относительно АА. Никакогодругого содержания,кроме истинности и ошибочности относительно двух разных критериев, в чувственном нет."Чисто чувственного" нет.

----------


## Ильят

> Лучше не надо, опять есть возможность приписать материальному функции сознания. У кувшина есть признаки, достаточно.


Но термин-то со своим смыслом есть... Оставим без перевода?)




> Какие удивительные вещи?) То, что некоторые переводчики считают кувшин разумным?)


Про разумность кувшина уже определились, вроде - с разницей в терминах. Откроются удивительные вещи - например, понимание идеи Цонкапы о концептуальном восприятии вообще, и о неведении, в частности. Но откроется только после изучения дуйры, лориг и комм. на них.




> Что это такое? Определение есть?


Есть простой многозначный перевод слова. В будд. смысле это - сам предмет (вещь, действительное), смысл и цель




> Диспуты заточены под самосущее единое,а не относительный кувшин.


Диспуты затачиваются под сбуъект (обладатель объекта, основу спора), который в них указан. Не согласен с субъектом диспута - так и скажи: "основа спора содержит ошибку" - есть такой ответ (предложи другой субъект).




> Это одно и тоже.


Обыватели считают, что воспринимают чувственно сам кувшин. Я спрашиваю про неконцептуальное восприятие, которое не должно противоречить АА и миру.
неконц. восприятие самого кувшина обывателей противоречит АА, если не считается условным именем для основы явления - частей и т.д. (см. диспуты). Об этом, едином самом кувшине обывателей я и спрашиваю - как он у тебя может восприниматься неконц., если ты признаешь АА МП?

Я писал: "Вывод: *шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие не воспринимают самобытия* _без концептуального приписывания_".



> Это *правильный* вывод, ведь сознания ЛОЖНО воспринимают самосущее. И приписывать им истинность относительно самосущего  и есть неведение.


Ты согласился, что шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие не воспринимают самобытия без концептуального приписывания.
Согласен, что "шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие ЛОЖНО воспринимают самосущее", приписывая его концептуально?
Если да, то нам не о чем спорить. Только наверняка ты что-то не так понял...




> Представление без ярлыков= представление без слов. И без осознания, что это представление есть.


Т.е. "ярлык" - слово.
Я писал: "Т.е. чувственным является образ самосущего, т.е. чувственное устанавливает вещь - самосущее" (без ярлыков - слов в уме обывателя (может быть, собаки) появляется концепт о самосущем - вещи)

Ты пишешь: 


> Неправильно. Образ самосущего является, мирянин игнорирует то, что это образ самосущего, и навешивает ярлык- отражение вещи


Собака (как и обыватель иногда) не навешивает ярлыков - слов, она просто воспринимает концепт самосущего.
Но забываем всё про ярлыки - слова.
Ты же не будешь спорить, что чувственное (


> воспринимает образы самобытия


 #567) устанавливает вещь - самосущее? (Ламрим "...шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой")




> Похожесть?)Нахожу) В моей формулировке меньше неясностей.


#575 Dron: Об одних и тех же вещах.
Я: Вещи-то здесь - то, что воспринимают зрительное и прочие сознания. Именно в этих вещах (воспринимаемых зрительным и прочими сознаниями), сказано, есть то, что представляется по заблуждению, ибо неведение именно этим вещам (воспринимаемым зрительным и прочим сознаниям) приписывает самосущее бытие.
Согласен?

Я писал: А если не приписывать реальность образу самосущего, то ошибки не будет? Восприятие образа самосущего - безошибочно?



> *Да*. Образ самосущего= загрязенная видимость- есть. Подобно миражу.


Т.е. восприятие образа самосущего - безошибочно и загрязнено. Загрязнено чем? Неведением и\или его следом? Если да, то явленное в силу неведения и\или его следа в МП называется "ошибочная явленность" (spros pa 'khrul ba). Почему у тебя, в отличие от МП, эта явленность безошибочна?




> По другой, в силу отпечатков\следов, созданныхневедением, они определяют чувственное. Как болезнь определяет видение двух лун.


Две луны - это не болезнь, а атмосферные явления. Ты, наверно, хотел сказать "волоски".
Отпечатки\следы, созданные неведением, определяют чувственное как "чувственное"? Так?
Ты написал: 


> Представляется образ самосущего, которому приписывается реальность.


А что и чему несамосущему приписывает реальность - самосущность?
Ведь я спрашивал именно об этом: "Образ самосущего представляется в результате приписывания реальности - самосущности несамосущему образу или по какой другой причине?"
.



> Есть- "образ самобытия ложно определяется как самосущий". Пойдет?)


Думаешь, заменил слова "самобытия" на "самосущий" и пойдет?  :Smilie:  Не, не пойдет. Собственное бытие и собственная сущность - тождественны по смыслу (взаимозаменяемы, в МП). Образ самобытия ложно определяется как "самобытие" - не пойдет, т.к. определение не ложно. Образ самобытия ложно определяется как самобытийный - пойдет, но я спрашивал о контексте, в котором слово "приписывание" будет взаимозаменяемым со словом "определение". А ты указываешь "приписывание" и "*ложное* определение".
Раскрою карты:

Лориг:
Признаком постижения той дхармы тем умом является достижение *определенности* в [отношении] той дхармы, основанное на действии того ума (blo de`I byed pa la brten nas chos de la *nges pa* `dren nus pa blo des chos de rtogs pa`I mtshan nyid yin te), так как если тем умом [достигнута] *определенность* в [отношении] той дхармы, [то] отсекается *приписанное*, противоположное самой [той дхарме] (rang gi bzlog zla`I *sgro `dogs* gcod pa`I phyir); например, *отсечение приписывания* - восприятия-признавания постоянства в звуке опосредованным [познанием], определяющим непостоянство звука  (sgra mi rtag par *nges pa*`I rjes dpag gis sgra la rtag `dzin gyi *sgro `dogs gcod pa*). Об этом в Праманаварттике сказано: *Определенность* и *приписывание*, [имеющие место в одном] уме, по сущности *являются опровергающим и опровергаемым* (*nges pa dang ni sgro `dogs* yid| *gnod bya gnod byed* ngo bo`I phyir).

Поэтому определение и приписывание являются несовместимыми по типу несовместимости непребывания вместе.

lhan cig mi gnas 'gal, ekatrasthita viruddha - несовместимость непребывания вместе – отношение между двумя дхармами – вещами, которые одинаково могут пребывать в некой основе, но не могут сопутствовать ('grogs) друг другу в силу того, что одна является устраняющей (gnod) другую (если где-либо присутствует одна из них, то там с необходимостью отсутствует другая, так как одна из них является устраняющей (gnod byed) другую – устраняемую (gnod bya)). Или действительное, не способное быть потоком, сопутствующим [потоку другого действительного, несовместимого с этим,] с точки зрения (в силу) сходной (одинаковой) силы [этих потоков] (nus pa mtshungs pa'i sgo nas rgyun 'grogs su mi rung pa'i dngos po de).




> На основании сохранения смысла. Смысл один и тот же, слова- разные.


Вот уж, действительно - "Смысл один и тот же", только они немножко того... несовместимы... :Smilie: 




> Иначе. Двух лун нет, есть видимость двух лун, их образ. Видишь разницу?


Откуда ты знаешь, что есть видимость двух лун (волосков)? Оттуда, что образ двух лун (образ волосков) правильно определен.




> Ну , приехали. Почему правильное-то? Ложное определение, ложное.


В чем его ложность? В том, что образ самосущего определен как самосущее? Или в том, что вообще никак к определению не относится - в отсутствии основы явления образа?

Поскольку двойственное познание, функционирующее вне периода пребывания в самахите, имеет дело только с "являющимися объектами", то оно с необходимостью должно быть признано непосредственным познанием "являющегося объекта". При восприятии такого объекта сознание, по мнению Чандракирти и многих других буддийских философов, уподобляется (rjes byed) ему, принимая его вид (rnam pa) [Чандракирти, 1, с. 158]. Очевидно, что подобное познание будет необманывающимся. Следовательно, любое двойственное познание необходимо признать непосредственным "верным познанием" своего "являющегося объекта". 
С этой точки зрения неконцептуальное ложное познание двух лун и концептуальное познание постоянства звука будут непосредственными "верными познаниями" их "являющихся объектов" (явления двух лун и явления представления о постоянстве звука), поскольку они не обманываются в явных - "являющихся объектах". Однако при таком подходе будет отсутствовать различие между ложным познанием и праманой. В связи с этим еще саутрантики, отмечает Гедун Тендар, выдвинули идею,согласно которой истинность и ложность следует устанавливать не в отношении явления, а в отношении главного предмета рассмотрения (gzhal bya'I gtso bo) [Гедун Тендар, 1, л. 137Б]. В связи с этим прасангики Гелуг считают необходимым устанавливать необманываемость познания в отношении главного предмета рассмотрения. Восприятие двух лун, имеющее место при определенных атмосферных явлениях, будет "верным познанием" в отношении "являющегося объекта" - обычного предмета рассмотрения, но не может быть квалифицировано как прамана в отношении главного предмета рассмотрения - одной луны. 
Приемлемость подобного выделения обычного и главного предмета рассмотрения опирается на обнаружение у каждой вещи двух сторон - стороны явления и стороны пребывания, которые могут совпадать или не совпадать.




> Ну, ништяк, молодец. Конечно, направлен на самобытие, именно в силу этой направленности чувственное признается ложным.


Еще раз:
Ты же не будешь спорить, что чувственное (


> воспринимает образы самобытия


 #567) устанавливает вещь - самобытие? (Ламрим "...шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой")
*АА* у тебя направлен на установленные чувственными сознаниями вещи, которые условно существуют, поэтому *не отрицаются логикой*?




> См выше.


Неведение у тебя - концептуальное определение образа самосущего как самосущего. Так?




> Почитай:


Почитал.
Еще раз:
У нас разное понимание чувственного восприятия




> У тебя атомы цветные, оказывается. Бери фломастеры и раскрашивай таблицу Менделеева,в соотв цвета.


rdul phra rab, paramanu - атом.
Тождественно по смыслу: субстанциональный атом (rdzas kyi rdul phran, dravyaparamanu), мелкое чувственное, мелкое материальное. 
Его величина – длина «локоть», разделенная на 72 и на 7 в 11 степени; образован из восьми субстанций (rdzas brgyad) или из восьми частиц-субстанций (rdul rdzas, dravyaka): из четырех субстанций (махабхути) - земля, вода, огонь, воздух, и четырех частиц - *цветоформы*, запаха, вкуса и осязаемого, которые тоже состоят из четырех субстанций. При этом у внешних атомов есть также частица звука, а у внутренних – частица индрии (органа). Какая именно из пяти имеющихся частиц воспринимается, определяется видом индрии. Такие атомы, состоящие из пяти частиц и двадцати субстанций, называют комбинированными (sanghata paramanu) и полагают, что они существуют не по отдельности, а образуя конгломераты из семи штук в каждом (один – в центре, шесть – с шести сторон, то есть с четырех сторон света, сверху и снизу), не соприкасаясь, но и не имея промежутка.




> Так это, цвет не собственность кувшина, цвет собственность множества, или как?)


Если анализировать, то при восприятии кувшина цвет кувшина не является собственностью кувшина, будучи "переданным" ему от его составляющих, хотя и воспринимается как его цвет.




> Нет. Неверно относительно собственных характеристик= ошибается относительно реальности.
>  которые не претендуют на то, чтобы быть отражением реальности. Установленные им вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой.
> Да, ошибается относительно реальности, но верно относительно проекций, которые не претендуют на то, чтобы быть отражением реальности
> Логика отрицает собственные характеристики из чего следует ложность чувственного.


Итого: Чувственное познает ошибочно самосущее - собственные характеристики - вещи - реальность - проекции.
Но при этом достоверно познает в отношении обыденного, установленные им вещи - самосущее - собственные характеристики - проекции - условно существуют.
Ошибается относительно реальности - самосущего - собственных характеристик - вещей - проекций, но верно относительно собственных характеристик самосущего - вещей - реальности - проекций, которые не претендуют на то, чтобы быть отражением реальности. Установленные им самосущее - собственные характеристики - вещи - реальность - проекции условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой.
Но логика отрицает собственные характеристики - самосущее - вещи - реальность - проекции - из чего следует ложность чувственного.

Полный хаос...

Согласен, что оно верно относительно реальности - самосущего - собственных характеристик - вещей - проекций и установленные им вещи - самосущее - собственные характеристики - проекции - условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой?
Почему тогда оно ошибается относительно всего этого? И чем устанавливается эта ошибочность, если логика ее не устанавливает, не отрицает всего этого? Или отрицает все это?




> Ну, определяй, почему нет. Кувшина самого по себе нет, поэтому он определяется приписыванием имени к основе.


Это у меня кувшина самого по себе - единого, помимо концепта, нет. Поэтому он и не воспринимается неконцептуально. А у тебя такой кувшин, сам по себе - единый, воспринимаемый неконцептуально, есть. Стало быть, и образ его в неконцептуальном восприятии есть. Почему же ты пишешь о приписывании "кувшина" кувшину? 


> Приписывать ложной явленности самосущего название "кувшин", если это соответствует сложившимся представлениям, вот что делать.


 Приписывать "кувшин" - значит определять как "кувшин" то, что кувшином не является (миражу приписывается вода).




> Если понимаешь, что кувшин приписан, понимаешь, что он не самостоятельный. Тогда нечего отрицать.


Но у тебя-то кувшин не приписан, а кувшин определен как кувшин.
Если отказываешься от неконцептуального восприятия самого кувшина - единого, то можешь говорить о приписывании.
Приписывать "кувшин" - значит определять как "кувшин" то, что кувшином не является (миражу приписывается вода).
Если не отказываешься от неконцептуального восприятия самого кувшина - единого, то говори как есть: образ кувшина определяется как "кувшин". А потом АА отрицает это определение - нельзя, мол, определять кувшин как "кувшин", вредит это...
Ламрим: "то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует и отрицается логикой"



> Т.е. то, что чувственным является образ самосущего, относительной достоверности не вредит, а *то, что этот образ потомконцептуально определяется как самосущее - вредит*.


то, что этот образ потомконцептуально определяется как самосущее - вредит и 


> Противоречит АА.


Я: А если не приписывать реальность образу самосущего, то ошибки не будет? Восприятие образа самосущего - безошибочно?



> Да.
> Образы самосущего не отрицаются логикой, подобно тому, как при видении миража не отрицается сам образ


Однако



> При помощи АА восприятие образов самобытия признается ложным


Итого: Восприятие образа самосущего - безошибочно, он сам и его восприятие не отрицаются логикой, не вредят, но они - ложны, что доказывает АА, отрицая их, но АА направлен не на них, а на правильное определение самосущего как самосущего!

Полный хаос!




> На диспуты отвечаю, на те,которые в понятной для меня форме. Доказывать можно и не в такой форме, не в виде кальки с тибетского языка. Что я и делаю.


Не видел пока ни одного твоего согласия или несогласия с аргументом или охватом. А других ответов в диспутах нет.




> Ты мой мирской кувшин произвольно сделал самосущим, и начал применять против него прасанги. Я не говорил тут о самосущем кувшине, не утверждал его,зачем это мне?)


Про самосущее ничего не писал:

Некто: если нечто является воспринимаемым неконцептуально как единое, оно охватывается тем, что является не имеющим своего признака
1. Согласен
2. Не согласен (и согласен, что есть нечто, воспринимаемое неконцептуально как единое, которое является имеющим свой признак)
3. Не согласен, что единое воспринимается неконцептуально




> Если чувственное верно для мира, с чем мы согласны то их ошибочность определяется не относительно мира,а относительно АА. Никакогодругого содержания,кроме истинности и ошибочности относительно двух разных критериев, в чувственном нет.


Согласен.

А ты согласен, что есть нечто относительное (номинальное), установленное чувственными сознаниями, которое не противоречит АА? Или всё, что ими установлено, противоречит АА?

----------


## Ильят

Итого:
Нестыковки (противоречия):

1. Никакая дхарма не воспринимается без своих признака, сущности, бытия. Здесь даже обсуждать нечего.

"Невозможна дхарма, не имеющая сущности ... Хотя бы и приняли существование сущности, но [это] не противоречит отсутствию сущности..." [Цонкапа, 1, л. 95Б-96А]
"Дхарма, лишенная своего собственного бытия, просто невозможна [Гедун Тендар, 1, л. 56А].

2. Воспринимаемое неконцетуально как единое - сам кувшин - обязательно воспринимается вместе со своим признаком. При этом обязательно не воспринимается множество:

А: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает одно воспринимаемое, являющееся единым и множеством одновременно, так как воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и цветные пятна разной формы (цветоформу или части) кувшина - множество. Первый аргумент признается тобой. Второй аргумент обоснован, так как то, что воспринято сознанием глаза (mig shes kyi bzung bya) является признаком аятаны цветоформы (gzugs kyi skye mched).
Н: Согласен
А: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает общую (объединяющую) основу (gzhi mthun), являющуюся единым и являющуюся также множеством, так как воспринимает одно воспринимаемое, являющееся единым и множеством одновременно.
Н: Согласен
А: здоровый орган глаза не воспринимает общую основу, являющуюся единым и являющуюся также множеством, так как общая основа, являющаяся единым и являющаяся также множеством, не существует, приходим к этому, так как два: единое и множество являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении.
Охватывание существует, так как если два предмета являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении, это охватывается несуществованием их общей основы, приходим к этому, так как признаком несовместимости ('gal) является отличие и невозможность общей основы (tha dad cing gzhi mthun mi srid pa)

Н: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина, так как не воспринимает эти два как один образ (rnam pa), и не воспринимает эти два как два отдельных образа одновременно.
Охватывание существует, так как если некое неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает два предмета ни как один образ, ни как два отдельных образа одновременно, это охватывается тем, что это неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает те предметы одновременно, приходим к этому, так как являющимся объектом (snang yul) неконцептуального чувственного восприятия является только образ, и этот образ может быть только одним или множеством, приходим к этому, так как два: единичность и множество являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении (phan tshun spangs 'gal) - если [нечто] является одним из них, то с необходимостью не является другим, и наоборот.
Н: первый аргумент не обоснован
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина как один образ, так как один образ, воспринимаемый им, не является общей (объединяющей) основой (gzhi mthun) этих двух.
Охватывание существует, так как если один образ, воспринимаемый неконцептуальным чувственным восприятием, не является общей (объединяющей) основой каких-либо двух предметов, это охватывается тем, что неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает эти два предмета как один образ.
Н: аргумент не обоснован
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие; один образ, воспринимаемый им, не является общей основой самого кувшина - единого, и множества частей кувшина, так как один образ, воспринимаемый им и являющийся общей основой этих двух, не существует.
Н: аргумент не обоснован
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие; один образ, воспринимаемый им и являющийся общей основой самого кувшина - единого, и множества частей кувшина, не существует, так как сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении (phan tshun spangs 'gal), приходим к этому, так как два: единое и множество являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении.
Охватывание существует, так как если два предмета являются несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении, это охватывается несуществованием их общей основы, приходим к этому, так как признаком несовместимости ('gal) является отличие и невозможность общей основы (tha dad cing gzhi mthun mi srid pa)\. 
Н: второй аргумент в вышестоящем не обоснован
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина как два отдельных образа одновременно, так как не воспринимает два отдельных являющихся объекта - образа: сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина одновременно.
Н: аргумент не обоснован
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает два отдельных являющихся объекта - образа: сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина одновременно, так как не является двумя потоками обладателя объекта (yul can), приходим к этому, так как всегда является только одним потоком сознания.
Охватывание существует, так как если нечто всегда является только одним потоком сознания, оно охватывается тем, что никогда не является двумя потоками обладателя объекта, и, если нечто никогда не является двумя потоками обладателя объекта, оно охватывается тем, что никогда не воспринимает два отдельных являющихся объекта одновременно.

А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина, так как не воспринимает эти два как тождественные друг другу и не воспринимает эти два как отличные друг от друга.
Охватывание существует, так как если некое неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает два предмета ни как тождественные друг другу, ни как отличные друг от друга, это охватывается тем, что это неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает те предметы одновременно.
Первый аргумент уже обоснован (один образ, синонимы).
Н: второй аргумент не обоснован
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина как отличные друг от друга, так как не воспринимает отличие.
Н: аргумент не обоснован
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает отличие, так как не воспринимает общий признак.
Охватывание существует, так как дхарма отличия является общим признаком, приходим к этому, так как в "Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев" Нгаванг Таши сказано: "Грубое [чувственное]; невозможно проявление явленного - его частей и [его как] обладателя частей в качестве отличных - в неконцептуальном верном познании, так как отличие его частей и [его как] обладателя частей является общим признаком".

Н: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает одновременно сам кувшин - единое, и множество частей кувшина, так как не воспринимает сам кувшин.
Н: аргумент не обоснован
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие не воспринимает сам кувшин, так как воспринимает только некоторые части (=стороны) кувшина, а некоторые не воспринимает, тогда как кувшин является тождественным по сущности только всем своим частям (=сторонам).
Охватывание существует, так как если нечто воспринимает только некоторые части (=стороны) кувшина, а некоторые не воспринимает, тогда как кувшин является тождественным по сущности только всем своим частям (=сторонам), это охватывается тем, что это нечто не воспринимает сам кувшин.
Первый аргумент (неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает только некоторые части (=стороны) кувшина, а некоторые не воспринимает) легко понять и проверить на опыте.
Н: второй аргумент не обоснован (если не согласен, что кувшин является тождественным по сущности только всем своим частям (=сторонам))
А: часть кувшина; она, не входящая в состав частей кувшина, которым кувшин тождественен по сущности, существует, так как кувшин не является тождественным по сущности всем своим частям (=сторонам).
Н: согласен
А: часть кувшина, не входящая в состав частей кувшина, которым кувшин тождественен по сущности, не является частью кувшина, так как она существует и не входит в состав частей кувшина, которым кувшин тождественен по сущности.
Н: согласен
А: часть кувшина, не являющаяся частью кувшина; она существует, так как она, не входящая в состав частей кувшина, которым кувшин тождественен по сущности, не является частью кувшина.
Согласие невозможно, так как часть кувшина, не являющаяся частью кувшина, не существует.

Dron согласен, что сам кувшин - единое воспринимается органами чувств и неконцептуальным восприятием, но не согласен, что множество не воспринимается одновременно с самим кувшином - единым. Жду ответов на вышеприведенные диспуты. Пока ответов нет, идем дальше:

Без восприятия множества признак кувшина не "передается" в неконцептуальном восприятии от множества самому кувшину, а является собственным признаком этого кувшина - единого, что соответствует воззрению "реалистов" (Ламрим), например, сватантриков:

Ламрим:
наставник Бхававивека считает, что форма и прочие
[объекты] на условном уровне обладают сущностью,
определяемой [их] собственными характеристиками
(rang-gi mtshan-nyid-kyis grub-pa'i ngo-bo).
...
Итак, по его мнению, чувственные сознания, не
искаженные вышеперечисленными факторами иска-
жения, достоверны
...
Согласно сказанному, [реалисты] считают непос-
редственным восприятием неискаженное чувствен-
ное сознание до уровня представления.
«Неискаженное» для них означает «воспринима-
ющее собственные характеристики объектов такими,
каковы они на самом деле». А поскольку, [по их
мнению], пять непосредственных чувственных вос-
приятий «схватывают» собственные характеристики,
то именно собственные характеристики формы, зву-
ка и прочего являются объектами этих пяти воспри-
ятий, и потому основой их достоверности [реалисты]
опять-таки считают собственные характеристики
этих объектов.

Объявлять относительное существование такого кувшина, воспринимаемого неконцептуально, ложным - бессмысленно, так как он воспринимается органами чувств, установлен неконцептуальным восприятием и соответствует опыту - такой кувшин соответствует всем признакам и функциям кувшина, выполняет их. В чем ложность такого восприятия? Оно никак не связано с неведением - ложным воззрением - и\или следом неведения - чисто концептуальными функциями.

3. С т.з. МП такой кувшин "реалистов" - воспринимаемый неконцептуально как единое, является самобытийным кувшином (самобытием кувшина):

Некто: здоровый орган глаза (mig dbang) воспринимает сам кувшин – единое
Автор: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, в качестве самой вещи, независимой от рассудка, так как воспринимает сам кувшин - единое
Н: Согласен
А: здоровый орган глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, в качестве самобытия, так как воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, в качестве самой вещи, независимой от рассудка - приходим к этому, так как в Ламриме сказано: "Поэтому то, что [кажется] присущим самой вещи (- единому-прим. А.), независимо от внутреннего [—обозначающего] рассудка, *называется «самостью» или «самобытием»*."
Н: Согласен
А: здоровый орган глаза концептуально приписывает самобытие самому кувшину - единому, так как воспринимает сам кувшин - единое, в качестве самобытия – охватывается, так как в Ламриме сказано: "в явлениях нет ни пылинки самосущей природы, не приписанной нашим же умом".

Dron почему-то не согласен, что такой самобытийный кувшин (самобытие кувшина) существует относительно в качестве внешней данности (воспринимаемого органами чувств) и воспринимаемого неконцептуально, хотя согласен, что такой сам кувшин - единое (МП: самобытийный кувшин, самобытие кувшина) существует в качестве внешней данности и воспринимаемого неконцептуально. Почему-то не хочет признавать его самобытийным.

4. Образ (вид, rnam pa), который принимает неконцептуальное сознание, является отражением (gzugs brnyan), точной копией: "При познании сознание уподобляется своему объекту, копирует его (rjes byed). Например, при восприятии синего сознание принимает вид синего..." - при условии отсутствия случайных (преходящих) причин ошибочности - во внешнем объекте (пример с двумя лунами) или в органе чувств (пример с волосками). Другие случайные причины ошибочности - в сознании умственного - не относятся к неконцептуальному восприятию. Безначальные (врожденные) причины ошибочности - неведение и/или его отпечаток - тоже не относятся к неконцептуальному восприятию, так как являются ложным воззрением и привычкой мыслить в соответствии с ним, соответственно.
Нет причин ошибочности, следует, образ, который принимает неконцептуальное сознание, является отражением, точной копией воспринятого органами чувств:

Н: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие кувшина с опорой на здоровые глаза воспринимает сам кувшин - единое вместе с его признаком, сущностью и бытием и является ложным с относительной т.з.
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие кувшина с опорой на здоровые глаза наделено случайными причинами ошибочности ('phral gyi 'khrul rgyu) (или преходящими (glo bur) причинами ошибочности) (пришедшие с безначальности (врожденные) причины ошибочности - неведение и/или его отпечаток - здесь не рассматриваются, так как речь не идет ни об абсолютном уровне арьев, ни об условном уровне, когда анализируется абсолютное), так как оно воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и является ложным с относительной т.з.
Н: согласен
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие кувшина с опорой на здоровые глаза наделено внешними или внутренними причинами ошибочности, так как наделено случайными причинами ошибочности.
Охватывание существует, так как случайные причины ошибочности подразделяются на два: внешние - в объекте и внутренние - в органе чувств (внутренние умственные не рассматриваются, так как речь идет о неконцептуальном чувственном восприятии).
Н: согласен
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие кувшина с опорой на здоровые глаза не наделено внешними или внутренними причинами ошибочности, так как не наделено внешними причинами ошибочности и не наделено внутренними причинами ошибочности.
Первый аргумент обоснован, так как воспринимает кувшин.
Второй аргумент обоснован, так как опирается на здоровые глаза.

Н: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие воспринимает сам кувшин - единое вместе с его признаком, сущностью и бытием и является ложным с абсолютной т.з.
А: неконцептуальное чувственное восприятие концептуально приписывает (sgro 'dogs) самобытие кувшину, так как воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и является ложным с абсолютной т.з.
Охватывание существует, так как если нечто воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и является ложным с абсолютной т.з., оно охватывается тем, что концептуально приписывает самобытие кувшину, приходим к этому, так как если нечто воспринимает сам кувшин - единое и является ложным с абсолютной т.з., оно охватывается тем, что является клешей - ложным воззрением (lta ba), приписывающим самобытие кувшину, приходим к этому, так как в Ламриме сказано: "в явлениях нет ни пылинки самосущей природы, не приписанной нашим же умом".
Согласие невозможно, так как является неконцептуальным.

Поэтому, если здоровые органы чувств воспринимают сам кувшин - единое (самобытийный кувшин, самобытие кувшина), то образ в неконцептуальном восприятии будет именно образом самого кувшина - единого (самобытийного кувшина, самобытия кувшина). И в этом не будет никакой ложности. Всё соответствует "реалистам".

Dron считает, что самобытийного кувшина в качестве внешней данности нет (хотя есть сам кувшин - единое в качестве внешней данности) - что для МП одно и то же. А образ самобытийного кувшина откуда-то берется - ни в результате случайных (преходящих), ни в результате безначальных причин ошибочности.

5. Этот образ, который принимает неконцептуальное сознание, далее определяется концептуально, где "определение" - отсечение всего приписанного. Если от самобытийного кувшина, который явлен в образе, отсечено всё, что не является самобытийным кувшином, значит произведено правильное определение увиденного. Для этого определения не нужны слова - "ярлыки"; оно происходит у любых обычных существ - даже у собаки. Оно не зависит от того, имеется ли увиденное в "действительности" или нет.

Dron почему-то считает это определение неправильным на основании отсутствия воспринятого и определенного в качестве "действительного" (хотя сам кувшин - единое (МП: самобытийный кувшин) считает имеющимся в качестве "действительного"). Но есть или нет то, что было воспринято и определено, в качестве "действительного", зависит не от определения того, что явлено в образе, а от способа восприятия-признавания того, что было воспринято и определено. Если воспринятое было признано (определено) как существующее в качестве "действительного", но не пребывает (в таком качестве), то такой способ восприятия-признавания ложен и объекта такого ложного способа восприятия-признавания нет. И если воспринятое было признано (определено) как существующее в качестве "действительного", и пребывает (в таком качестве), то такой способ восприятия-признавания верный и объект такого верного способа восприятия-признавания есть.

Н: самобытийный кувшин; определение его, явленного в образе, как его самого является ложным, так как он сам в качестве объекта способа восприятия-признавания не существует.
А: самобытийный кувшин; определение его, явленного в образе, как его самого не является ложным, так как отсечение всего, что противоположно ему, явленному в образе, не является ложным - охватывается, так как не ложное отсечение всего, что противоположно ему, явленному в образе, охватывается не ложным определением его, явленного в образе, как его самого, приходим к этому, так как в Лориг сказано: если [достигнута] определенность в [отношении] той дхармы, [то] отсекается приписанное, противоположное самой [той дхарме].

Неправильным будет как раз определение самобытийного кувшина, явленного в образе, как несамобытийного, так как самобытийному кувшину, явленному в образе, будет приписана несамобытийность, которой у него нет, и, соответственно, не будет отсечено приписанное, а это - признак ложного определения.

6. Абсолютный анализ направлен на устранение ложного воззрения - неведения, приписывающего самобытие, с последующим устранением следа неведения - привычки концептуализировать в соответствии с приписыванием самобытия.

Dron почему-то считает, что АА направлен на устранение правильного определения - самобытийного кувшина, явленного в образе, как самобытийного кувшина. Но если самобытийный кувшин явлен в образе, то он действительно существует (тот самый "сам кувшин - единое") и отрицать его, а тем более его правильное определение, бессмысленно.

----------


## Ильят

> Попробуем последовательно. Вот это ваше сообщение?


Это: "_На основании последующего определения образа. Не было бы образа - нечего было бы определять_". Мое.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Это: "_На основании последующего определения образа. Не было бы образа - нечего было бы определять_". Мое.


Последующее определение  концептуально?

----------


## Ильят

> Последующее определение  концептуально?


Да

----------


## Пилигрим

> Да


Концептуальное познание возможно в связи и с опорой на постоянное?

----------


## Ильят

> Концептуальное познание возможно в связи и с опорой на постоянное?


В смысле - концептуальное познание концепта, который постоянен? Только такое и возможно.

----------


## Пилигрим

> В смысле - концептуальное познание концепта, который постоянен? Только такое и возможно.


В смысле - последующее концептуальное познание воспринятого чувственно, не возможно без познания концепта того, что воспринято чувственно, который, в свою очередь постоянен?

----------


## Ильят

> В смысле - последующее концептуальное познание воспринятого чувственно, не возможно без познания концепта того, что воспринято чувственно, который, в свою очередь постоянен?


Чувственно (неконцептуально) воспринимается образ. Этот образ не познается концептуально. Концептуально познается концепт. Концептуальное познание, следующее за неконцептуальным, не возможно без познания концепта того, что было воспринято неконцептуально в образе. Концепт, точнее - то, что явлено в концепте, постоянно.

----------


## Dron

> Но термин-то со своим смыслом есть... Оставим без перевода?)


Кувшин обладает признаками. Все. Зачем еще? 





> Про разумность кувшина уже определились, вроде - с разницей в терминах. Откроются удивительные вещи - например, понимание идеи Цонкапы о концептуальном восприятии вообще, и о неведении, в частности. Но откроется только после изучения дуйры, лориг и комм. на них.


Если ты их понял, то излагай. Мы не на встрече поэтов- мистиков, эстетическое переживание-непередаваемо, да а ясный смысл- впролне передаваем.
К тому же, откуда у тебя уверенность, что эти моменты не излагались другими переводчиками?
Короче, меньше рекламы, ближе к делу.






> Есть простой многозначный перевод слова. В будд. смысле это - сам предмет (вещь, действительное), смысл и цель


Это "артха", насколько я понимаю. Ну вот, как сам видишь, слово- МНОГОзначное, поэтому надо выбирать подходящие по контексту значения, а не произвольно создавать термины типа "предмет смысл"




> Обыватели считают, что воспринимают чувственно сам кувшин. Я спрашиваю про неконцептуальное восприятие, которое не должно противоречить АА и миру.


Непротиворечащее АА неконцептуальное восприятие только у Будды.



> неконц. восприятие самого кувшина обывателей противоречит АА, если


Без если.Всегда противоречит, просто это противоречие не имеет значения для мира, не рассматривается.



> Об этом, едином самом кувшине обывателей я и спрашиваю - как он у тебя может восприниматься неконц., если ты признаешь АА МП?


Во первых, кувшин не единый, он И единый И состоящий из частей
Во вторых- он очень просто воспринимается, ибо в миру считается видимым. И все.
Пример- собака видит белый кувшин, но не связывает его с обозначениями. Но видит. Видит же?) Ну, вот.





> Я писал: "Вывод: *шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие не воспринимают самобытия* _без концептуального приписывания_".
> 
> 
> Ты согласился, что шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие не воспринимают самобытия без концептуального приписывания.
> Согласен, что "шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие ЛОЖНО воспринимают самосущее", приписывая его концептуально?
> Если да, то нам не о чем спорить.


Нет,
Чувственные воспринимают самосущее. 
АА показывает, что самосущего нет. 
Из чего следует ложность чувственных.
Истинность чувственных относительно объекта приписывается по неведению. 



> Только наверняка ты что-то не так понял...


Конечно, я. Не ты же?)))





> Ты же не будешь спорить, что чувственное ( #567) устанавливает вещь - самосущее? (Ламрим "...шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой")


Не забываем про слово "УСЛОВНО". Условно означает- при условии, что вопроса "соответствует ли явленное чувственным его способу существования" касаться не будем ваше восприятие верно относительно принятого ( а НЕ РЕАЛЬНОСТИ, зримой арьями).
Итог- в цитате Ламрима речь не идет о соответствии чувственного АА, и о том, воспринимается или нет самобытие чувственными.








> #575 Dron: Об одних и тех же вещах.
> Я: Вещи-то здесь - то, что воспринимают зрительное и прочие сознания. Именно в этих вещах (воспринимаемых зрительным и прочими сознаниями), сказано, есть то, что представляется по заблуждению, ибо неведение именно этим вещам (воспринимаемым зрительным и прочим сознаниям) приписывает самосущее бытие.
> Согласен?


Согласен. Воспринимаемый образ самобытия по заблуждению представляется самосущим кувшином. Это все не отрицает тему про ложность чувственных.




> Я писал: А если не приписывать реальность образу самосущего, то ошибки не будет? Восприятие образа самосущего - безошибочно?


Относительно образа самосущего- безошибочно.





> Т.е. восприятие образа самосущего - безошибочно и загрязнено. Загрязнено чем? Неведением и\или его следом? Если да, то явленное в силу неведения и\или его следа в МП называется "ошибочная явленность" (spros pa 'khrul ba). Почему у тебя, в отличие от МП, эта явленность безошибочна?


Потому, что ты путаешь контексты, вот почему.
Такая явленность ошибочна относительно реальности, вот только об этом и идет речь в МП, в данном случае. При устранении неведения и его следов такая явленность не возникает.

И безошибочна относительно образа. 

*Как мираж, (образ самобытия), безошибочен в качестве миража, но ложен в качестве отражения действительной пальмы (самобытия)*






> Две луны - это не болезнь, а атмосферные явления. Ты, наверно, хотел сказать "волоски".


Две луны это не болезнь и не атмосферные явления. Две луны - это объект фантазии, чувственно невоспринимаемый, и если кто-то их видит, то его чувственное ложно.




> Отпечатки\следы, созданные неведением, определяют чувственное как "чувственное"? Так?


Нет.



> А что и чему несамосущему приписывает реальность - самосущность?


Ложной, относительно реальности, явленности самосущего, вот чему. Короче- образу самосущего.



> Ведь я спрашивал именно об этом: "Образ самосущего представляется в результате приписывания реальности - самосущности несамосущему образу или по какой другой причине?"


Образ самосущего является чувственным и ментальному не арьев, независимо оттого, узнают ли они его как таковой. Потом этому образу может быть приписано все, что угодно. Явленность такого образа обусловлена следами, созданным предыдущим неведением. Присутствующее в данный момент неведение приписываетявленному верность относительно способа существования.




> Думаешь, заменил слова "самобытия" на "самосущий" и пойдет?  Не, не пойдет.


Пойдет. 




> Образ самобытия ложно определяется как самобытийный - пойдет,


)))) тогда тебе и пойдет следующее- образ самосущего ложно определяется как самосущий, образ независимого от обозначения ложно определяется как независимый от обозначения, образ существующего самостоятельно ложно определяется как существующий самостоятельно и т.д. Короче, не понял, в чем у тебя пафос.




> но я спрашивал о контексте, в котором слово "приписывание" будет взаимозаменяемым со словом "определение". А ты указываешь "приписывание" и "*ложное* определение".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Оно в любом контексте может быть взаимозаменяемым, если изначально определить, что оно будет означать в данном контексте.
> Раскрою карты:
> 
> ...


Если намерен раскрыть карты, то скажи, как ты это понимаешь, своими словами. 




> Поэтому определение и приписывание являются несовместимыми по типу несовместимости непребывания вместе.
> 
> lhan cig mi gnas 'gal, ekatrasthita viruddha - несовместимость непребывания вместе – отношение между двумя дхармами – вещами, которые одинаково могут пребывать в некой основе, но не могут сопутствовать ('grogs) друг другу в силу того, что одна является устраняющей (gnod) другую (если где-либо присутствует одна из них, то там с необходимостью отсутствует другая, так как одна из них является устраняющей (gnod byed) другую – устраняемую (gnod bya)). Или действительное, не способное быть потоком, сопутствующим [потоку другого действительного, несовместимого с этим,] с точки зрения (в силу) сходной (одинаковой) силы [этих потоков] (nus pa mtshungs pa'i sgo nas rgyun 'grogs su mi rung pa'i dngos po de).


То же самое. Своими словами. Ты же не будешь настаивать, что только твое понимание текстов верное?) 
Надеюсь, не будешь. Тогда- прошу.





> Откуда ты знаешь, что есть видимость двух лун (волосков)? Оттуда, что образ двух лун (образ волосков) правильно определен.


Ты посмотри, о чем ты спрашивал:



> Самосущее, которое вредит и противоречит АА, - это, по-твоему, концептуальное определение (правильное) образа самосущего как самосущего.


Еще раз: нет, это неверное определение.




> В чем его ложность? В том, что образ самосущего определен как самосущее?


Да.





> Поскольку двойственное познание, функционирующее вне периода пребывания в самахите, имеет дело только с "являющимися объектами", то оно с необходимостью должно быть признано непосредственным познанием "являющегося объекта". При восприятии такого объекта сознание, по мнению Чандракирти и многих других буддийских философов, уподобляется (rjes byed) ему, принимая его вид (rnam pa) [Чандракирти, 1, с. 158]. Очевидно, что подобное познание будет необманывающимся.


Относительно образа самобытия, согласен.



> Следовательно, любое двойственное познание необходимо признать непосредственным "верным познанием" своего "являющегося объекта".


Согласен



> С этой точки зрения неконцептуальное ложное познание двух лун и концептуальное познание постоянства звука будут непосредственными "верными познаниями" их "являющихся объектов" (явления двух лун и явления представления о постоянстве звука), поскольку они не обманываются в явных - "являющихся объектах".


Да



> Однако при таком подходе будет отсутствовать различие между ложным познанием и праманой. В связи с этим еще саутрантики, отмечает Гедун Тендар, выдвинули идею,согласно которой истинность и ложность следует устанавливать не в отношении явления, а в отношении главного предмета рассмотрения (gzhal bya'I gtso bo) [Гедун Тендар, 1, л. 137Б]. В связи с этим прасангики Гелуг считают необходимым устанавливать необманываемость познания в отношении главного предмета рассмотрения. Восприятие двух лун, имеющее место при определенных атмосферных явлениях, будет "верным познанием" в отношении "являющегося объекта" - обычного предмета рассмотрения, но не может быть квалифицировано как прамана в отношении главного предмета рассмотрения - одной луны. 
> Приемлемость подобного выделения обычного и главного предмета рассмотрения опирается на обнаружение у каждой вещи двух сторон - стороны явления и стороны пребывания, которые могут совпадать или не совпадать.


Да, молодец, выше в этом посте именно об этом я и написал.





> Еще раз:
> Ты же не будешь спорить, что чувственное ( #567) устанавливает вещь - самобытие? (Ламрим "...шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой")
> *АА* у тебя направлен на установленные чувственными сознаниями вещи, которые условно существуют, поэтому *не отрицаются логикой*?


Буду спорить, см. выше.





> Неведение у тебя - концептуальное определение образа самосущего как самосущего. Так?


Да




> Почитал.
> Еще раз:
> У нас разное понимание чувственного восприятия


Отлично. Значит, ты догадался, что тема с название "Чувственное восприятие в МП" существует не просто так.






> rdul phra rab, paramanu - атом.
> Тождественно по смыслу: субстанциональный атом (rdzas kyi rdul phran, dravyaparamanu), мелкое чувственное, мелкое материальное. 
> Его величина – длина «локоть», разделенная на 72 и на 7 в 11 степени; образован из восьми субстанций (rdzas brgyad) или из восьми частиц-субстанций (rdul rdzas, dravyaka): из четырех субстанций (махабхути) - земля, вода, огонь, воздух, и четырех частиц - *цветоформы*, запаха, вкуса и осязаемого, которые тоже состоят из четырех субстанций. При этом у внешних атомов есть также частица звука, а у внутренних – частица индрии (органа). Какая именно из пяти имеющихся частиц воспринимается, определяется видом индрии. Такие атомы, состоящие из пяти частиц и двадцати субстанций, называют комбинированными (sanghata paramanu) и полагают, что они существуют не по отдельности, а образуя конгломераты из семи штук в каждом (один – в центре, шесть – с шести сторон, то есть с четырех сторон света, сверху и снизу), не соприкасаясь, но и не имея промежутка.


Тебя ясно спросили- у тебя, прасангика, цветные атомы, или нет? Ты приводишь цитату, в лучшем случае, от сватантриков. Так как, цветные у тебя атомы?






> Если анализировать, то при восприятии кувшина цвет кувшина не является собственностью кувшина, будучи "переданным" ему от его составляющих, хотя и воспринимается как его цвет.


Тебя ясно спросили, переданный кувшину от множества цвет- собственность множества, или нет?





> Итого: Чувственное познает ошибочно самосущее - собственные характеристики - вещи - реальность - проекции.
> Но при этом достоверно познает в отношении обыденного, установленные им вещи - самосущее - собственные характеристики - проекции - условно существуют.






> Ошибается относительно реальности - самосущего - собственных характеристик - вещей - проекций, но верно относительно собственных характеристик самосущего -


Стоп. Неверно относительно собственных характеристик, верно относительно их образа. Узри разницу, и не приписывай мне того, чего я не говорил.





> Полный хаос...


Нет, все четко.





> Согласен, что оно верно относительно реальности - самосущего - собственных характеристик - вещей - проекций и установленные им вещи - самосущее - собственные характеристики - проекции - условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой?


Не согласен. Каждый раз, когда говоришь о чувственном восприятии, держи в уме, ложное оно или истинное, и относительно чего именно, и спрашивай соответственно .Так ты не будешь смешивать контексты и задавать вопросы, на которые уже неоднократно получил ответ.






> Это у меня кувшина самого по себе - единого, помимо концепта, нет. Поэтому он и не воспринимается неконцептуально. А у тебя такой кувшин, сам по себе - единый, воспринимаемый неконцептуально, есть. Стало быть, и образ его в неконцептуальном восприятии есть. Почему же ты пишешь о приписывании "кувшина" кувшину?  Приписывать "кувшин" - значит определять как "кувшин" то, что кувшином не является (миражу приписывается вода).


Так тоже можно, ведь основа для приписывания "кувшин" сама по себе не кувшин.



> Но у тебя-то кувшин не приписан, а кувшин определен как кувшин.


В миру так, без исследования. При исследовании обнаруживается, что приписано буквально все. И что?



> Если отказываешься от неконцептуального восприятия самого кувшина - единого, то можешь говорить о приписывании.


Какого единого, в сотый раз? Сватантрического? Или мирского, которое составное?)




> Ламрим: "то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует и отрицается логикой"
> 
> то, что этот образ потомконцептуально определяется как самосущее - вредит и


Да, вредит. Незачем образ того, чего нет определять как образ того, что есть.




> Я: А если не приписывать реальность образу самосущего, то ошибки не будет? Восприятие образа самосущего - безошибочно?


Относительно образа- да. Подобно бреду- есть же в бреду образы? Есть. 



> Итого: Восприятие образа самосущего - безошибочно, он сам и его восприятие не отрицаются логикой, не вредят,


Да. Подобно сну, бреду и т.д.



> но они - ложны, что доказывает АА,


Да, иначе они присутствовали бы в самахите. Станешь отрицать? Кстати, отсутствием в самахите отрицается и верность твоего "чисто чувственного".



> отрицая их, но АА направлен не на них, а на правильное определение самосущего как самосущего!


НЕ ОТРИЦАЯ ИХ, а отрицая их истинность. Видишь разницу, или нет?



> Полный хаос!


Нет, все в порядке.




> Не видел пока ни одного твоего согласия или несогласия с аргументом или охватом. А других ответов в диспутах нет.


Я много раз не соглашался с тем, что есть чистое чувственное, не подлежащее проверке АА, и со многими другими твоими утверждениями. 
Не надо мне рассказывать, что ты этого не видел. Видел. 
Итог: несогласия ты видишь, и на них реагируешь. В диспуте, пусть и не по форме, участвуешь. Точка.




> Про самосущее ничего не писал:
> 
> Некто: если нечто является воспринимаемым неконцептуально как единое, оно охватывается тем, что является не имеющим своего признака
> 1. Согласен
> 2. Не согласен (и согласен, что есть нечто, воспринимаемое неконцептуально как единое, которое является имеющим свой признак)
> 3. Не согласен, что единое воспринимается неконцептуально


Своего признака по природе, или приписанного концептуально?





> Согласен.
> 
> А ты согласен, что есть нечто относительное (номинальное), установленное чувственными сознаниями, которое не противоречит АА? Или всё, что ими установлено, противоречит АА?


Все, что номинально установлено, не противоречит АА.

----------


## Нико

Дрон. Можно всё вышесказанное как-то подытожить? А то у  всех, кто осмеливается  изредка заходить в эту тему, тут же мозги в трубочку сворачиваются. И это не комплимент.

----------


## Dron

> Дрон. Можно всё вышесказанное как-то подытожить? А то у  всех, кто осмеливается  изредка заходить в эту тему, тут же мозги в трубочку сворачиваются. И это не комплимент.


Подытожить можно. Эта тема посвящена чувственному восприятию в МП. Независимо от того, сворачиваются чьи либо мозги, или нет.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Дрон написал хороший пост, длинный )

----------


## Dron

> Дрон написал хороший пост, длинный )


Денис, хорош отогревать нижнюю чакру. Проявите себя. Все ж, тема мадхъямаки не так далека от Дзена.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Страшно далека.

----------


## Dron

> Страшно далека.


Расскажите это Шестому Патриарху, Денис.

----------


## Ильят

> Это "артха", насколько я понимаю. Ну вот, как сам видишь, слово- МНОГОзначное, поэтому надо выбирать подходящие по контексту значения, а не произвольно создавать термины типа "предмет смысл"


А если по контексту подходит и то, и другое? А если автор специально выбрал это слово (мог же выбрать другое)? В таком случае, если будешь конкретизировать - потеряешь сам контекст.




> Без если.Всегда противоречит, просто это противоречие не имеет значения для мира, не рассматривается.


Н: если нечто является воспринимаемым неконцептуально обывателем, оно охватывается тем, что отрицается АА
А: кувшин, неконцептуально воспринимаемый обывателем, является отрицаемым АА, так как является воспринимаемым неконцептуально обывателем
Н: согласен
А: кувшин, неконцептуально воспринимаемый обывателем; он в качестве эмпирического (tha snyad du) является отрицаемым АА, так как он является отрицаемым АА
Н: согласен
А: кувшин, неконцептуально воспринимаемый обывателем; он в качестве эмпирического не является отрицаемым АА, так как сказано: "В таком случае непосредственное чувственное познание кувшина не опровергается и конечным "верным познанием". Из этого следует, что подобное познание является достоверным не только эмпирически, но и вообще [Цонкапа, 2, л. 84Б; Чжамьян Шепа, 2, л. 214Б-215А]".

Кроме того,
А: кувшин, неконцептуально воспринимаемый обывателем; он в качестве установленного чувственно является отрицаемым АА, так как он является отрицаемым АА
Н: согласен
А: кувшин, неконцептуально воспринимаемый обывателем; он в качестве установленного чувственно не является отрицаемым АА, так как в Ламриме сказано:
Следовательно, никакие установки чувственного
и прочего недискурсивного сознания никогда не
опровергаются логикой. Поэтому установки, подле-
жащие логическому опровержению,—лишь умопост-
роения сознания, и то не любые, а [только] цепляю-
щиеся за два вида самости или мысли, приписываю-
щие характеристики объекту, воображаемому из-за
этого [цепляния].

Также он многократно называет «несведущими в
установлении относительного» тех, кто «разрушает»
(т.е. отрицает) относительные [явления], когда их не
находят при помощи логического анализа.

Если бы логика исследования—существуют сами
по себе или нет?—могла их опровергнуть, то логичес-
кий анализ должен был бы полностью охватывать
форму, ощущение и прочие относительные [явле-
ния]. Но подобное всегда отрицается в сочинениях
этого наставника. Поэтому считающие, что необна-
ружение [явлений] посредством логики исследова-
ния—существуют сами по себе или нет?—означает
[их] логическое опровержение, весьма далеко ото-
шли от системы мадхъямы.

И т.д.




> Во первых, кувшин не единый, он И единый И состоящий из частей


Напомню, что мы говорим о неконцептуально воспринимаемом кувшине.
Пока такой кувшин - неконцептуально воспринимаемый И единый И состоящий из частей - лишь объект твоей веры.
Жду ответов на соответствующие диспуты.




> Нет,
> Чувственные воспринимают самосущее. 
> АА показывает, что самосущего нет. 
> Из чего следует ложность чувственных.
> Истинность чувственных относительно объекта приписывается по неведению.


У тебя тут нет приписывания самосущего объектам. В текстах говорится, что неведение приписывает самосущее объектам.
У тебя:
Чувственные воспринимают самосущее, не приписывая самосущее объектам.
АА показывает, что самосущего нет.
Из чего следует ложность чувственных.
Истинность чувственных относительно объекта приписывается по неведению.
А где приписывание самосущего объектам? Ты же не будешь теперь, когда я привел признак определения, писать, что определение чувственно воспринятого самосущего как самосущего - приписывание? Но тогда выходит, что у тебя нет приписывания самосущего объектам. Согласен?




> Не забываем про слово "УСЛОВНО". Условно означает- при условии, что вопроса "соответствует ли явленное чувственным его способу существования" касаться не будем ваше восприятие верно относительно принятого ( а НЕ РЕАЛЬНОСТИ, зримой арьями).


Т.е. ты хочешь сказать, что Цонкапа в этой цитате:

"Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует"

говорит: "_при условии, что вопроса "соответствует ли явленное чувственным его способу существования" касаться не будем, то_ установленные чувственными сознаниями вещи условно существуют _относительно принятого_, поэтому не отрицаются логикой"?

А потом пишет:
—На каком основании [нечто вы] считаете услов-
но существующим, а [нечто]—не-существующим?
[Ответ]:
—[Мы] считаем условно существующим то, что
признано обыденным сознанием, не опровергается как
известная вещь другим обыденным достоверным познанием
и неуязвимо для логики, правильно исследую-
щей реальность, т.е. [отвечающей на вопрос]: «Есть
самобытие или нет?»107 А противоположное считаем
несуществующим.

???




> Итог- в цитате Ламрима речь не идет о соответствии чувственного АА, и о том, воспринимается или нет самобытие чувственными.


Т.е. здесь Цонкапа утверждает условное существование безотносительно к самобытию, а во всех других местах уточняет, что условное существование неуязвимо для логики, правильно исследующей реальность. Такое специальное для Dronа толкование Ламрима :-)

Согласен, что установленное чувственными сознаниями, раз условно существует и поэтому не отрицаются логикой, не отрицается, не подлежит АА?
Если согласен, то соглашайся, что это установленное чувственными сознаниями, которое условно существует, не является самосущим.

Согласен, что чувственными сознаниями установлено самосущее?
Если согласен, то соглашайся, что это установленное чувственными сознаниями, которое условно существует, не отрицается логикой АА.




> Согласен. Воспринимаемый образ самобытия по заблуждению представляется самосущим кувшином. Это все не отрицает тему про ложность чувственных.


Воспринимаемый неконцептуально образ самобытия по заблуждению концептуально представляется самосущим кувшином?!?!




> Относительно образа самосущего- безошибочно.
> Потому, что ты путаешь контексты, вот почему.
> Такая явленность ошибочна относительно реальности, вот только об этом и идет речь в МП, в данном случае. При устранении неведения и его следов такая явленность не возникает.


Такая явленность образа самосущего загрязнена, ошибочна относительно реальности и безошибочна относительно образа самосущего.
Чем она загрязнена? Концептуальным признанием самобытия и следами такого признания?




> *Как мираж, (образ самобытия), безошибочен в качестве миража, но ложен в качестве отражения действительной пальмы (самобытия)*


Ничего не понял...
Восприятие миража безошибочно в качестве образа - отражения миража. Определение миража как "миража" тоже безошибочно. При чем тут ложность? При чем тут отражение действительной пальмы, если отражать нечего? Определение миража как "воды" - ошибочно и ложно.
Как лиса, путаешь следы... :-)




> Две луны это не болезнь и не атмосферные явления. Две луны - это объект фантазии, чувственно невоспринимаемый, и если кто-то их видит, то его чувственное ложно.


Ты после трудового дня не отдохнул, видимо... :-)
Объект фантазии - воображаемое. Две луны, видимые при определенных атмосф. явлениях, не являются воображаемыми, фантазией.
Чувственно невоспринимаемое = невидимое, неслышимое и т.д.
Кто-то не может видеть невидимое.
если кто-то их видит, то его чувственное ложно - их нет в качестве объекта способа восприятия-признавания, но они есть в качестве того, что видят глаза, и, соответственно, в качестве отражения - образа. Ты же не споришь, если в миру говорят: "вижу две луны, хотя понимаю, что луна одна"?




> Нет


Я: Образ самосущего представляется в результате приписывания реальности - самосущности несамосущему образу или по какой другой причине?
Ты: По другой, в силу отпечатков\следов, созданныхневедением, они определяют чувственное. Как болезнь определяет видение двух лун.

Отпечатки\следы, созданные неведением - концептуальным приписыванием самосущего несамосущему, определяют чувственное сознание, которое концептуально представляет несамосущий кувшин, неконцептуально явленный ему в образе, как "самосущий кувшин"? Так?

Я: А что и чему несамосущему приписывает реальность - самосущность?



> Ложной, относительно реальности, явленности самосущего, вот чему. Короче- образу самосущего.


Вот у не-святого возникает образ-отражение несамосущего кувшина. Почему ты это называешь "ложной реальностью, явленностью самосущего, образом самосущего", если кувшин, явленный в образе, не самосущий?
Вот у не-святого возникает образ-отражение самосущего кувшина. Потом этот самосущий кувшин, явленный в образе, определяется как "самосущий кувшин" - т.е. от самосущего кувшина, явленного в образе, отсекается всё, что не является самосущим кувшином. Почему ты это называешь "приписыванием реальности - самосущности кувшину" - т.е. не-отсечением всего, что не является самосущим кувшином?




> Образ самосущего является чувственным и ментальному не арьев, независимо оттого, узнают ли они его как таковой. Потом этому образу может быть приписано все, что угодно.


этому самосущему кувшину, явленному в образе, может быть приписано все, что угодно, кроме "самосущности кувшина" - "того, что [кажется] присущим самому кувшину, независимо от внутреннего [—обозначающего] рассудка", так как "самосущность кувшина" в отношении самосущего кувшина, явленного в образе, не является приписыванием, приходим к этому, так как "самосущность кувшина" в отношении образа самосущего кувшина является правильным определением - охватывается, так как приписывание и определение являются несовместимыми по непребыванию вместе (определение является устраняющим приписывание).




> Явленность такого образа обусловлена следами, созданным предыдущим неведением. Присутствующее в данный момент неведение приписываетявленному верность относительно способа существования.


Неконцептуальная явленность такого образа обусловлена следами, созданным предыдущим концептуальным приписыванием самобытия. Так?




> )))) тогда тебе и пойдет следующее- образ самосущего ложно определяется как самосущий, образ независимого от обозначения ложно определяется как независимый от обозначения, образ существующего самостоятельно ложно определяется как существующий самостоятельно и т.д. Короче, не понял, в чем у тебя пафос.


образ самосущего ложно определяется как самосущий - пойдет, так как образ самосущего не является самосущим. И т.д.
А самосущий кувшин, явленный в образе, и определенный как "самосущий кувшин" не является ложно определенным, так как является правильно определенным




> Если намерен раскрыть карты, то скажи, как ты это понимаешь, своими словами. 
> То же самое. Своими словами. Ты же не будешь настаивать, что только твое понимание текстов верное?) 
> Надеюсь, не будешь. Тогда- прошу.


Всё понятно и так: постижение чего-то - это определение чего-то. Определение чего-то - это концептуальное отсечение от этого чего-то приписываний - т.е. всего того, что не является этим чем-то, т.е. всего противоположного тому чему-то. Постижение кувшина - это определение кувшина. Определение кувшина - это концептуальное отсечение от кувшина приписываний - т.е. всего того, что не является кувшином, т.е. всего противоположного кувшину.
Определение кувшина при постижении кувшина - это концептуальное отсечение от кувшина, явленного в образе, приписываний - т.е. всего того, что не является кувшином, т.е. всего противоположного кувшину.
Определение самобытия (самосущего кувшина, самосущности кувшина) при постижении самобытия (самосущего кувшина, самосущности кувшина) - это концептуальное отсечение от самобытия (самосущего кувшина, самосущности кувшина), явленного в образе, приписываний - т.е. всего того, что не является самобытием (самосущим кувшином, самосущностью кувшина), т.е. всего противоположного самобытию (самосущему кувшину, самосущности кувшина).
Определение (отсечение приписывания) и приписывание - несовместимы (противоположны), так как определение устраняет приписывание.
Если некто говорит, что кувшину, явленному в образе, приписывается самобытие, то автоматом подразумевается, что кувшин, явленный в образе, не имеет самобытия, не самобытийный кувшин.




> Еще раз: нет, это неверное определение.


Определение самосущего кувшина, явленного в образе, как "самосущего кувшина" - это неверное определение? Т.е. от самосущего кувшина, явленного в образе, не отсечены приписывания - всё то, что не является самосущим кувшином?

Я: В чем его ложность? В том, что образ самосущего определен как самосущее?

Понятно же, что имеется в виду: "В чем его ложность? В том, что самосущий кувшин, явленный в образе, определен как самосущий кувшин?"




> Да.


Тогда жду ответа:
Н: самобытийный кувшин; определение его, явленного в образе, как его самого является ложным, так как он сам в качестве объекта способа восприятия-признавания не существует.
А: самобытийный кувшин; определение его, явленного в образе, как его самого не является ложным, так как отсечение всего, что противоположно ему, явленному в образе, не является ложным - охватывается, так как не ложное отсечение всего, что противоположно ему, явленному в образе, охватывается не ложным определением его, явленного в образе, как его самого, приходим к этому, так как в Лориг сказано: если [достигнута] определенность в [отношении] той дхармы, [то] отсекается приписанное, противоположное самой [той дхарме].




> Да, молодец, выше в этом посте именно об этом я и написал.


определение самосущего кувшина, явленного в образе - являющегося объекта, как самосущего кувшина



> Еще раз: нет, это неверное определение.


Следовательно, любое двойственное познание необходимо признать непосредственным "верным познанием" своего "являющегося объекта".



> Согласен


У тебя неверное определение=непосредственное верное познание?




> Буду спорить, см. выше.


Будешь спорить, что чувственные сознания устанавливают самобытие или что самобытие, установленное чувственными сознаниями, условно существует и не отрицается логикой?

Я: Неведение у тебя - концептуальное определение образа самосущего как самосущего. Так?
Т.е. неведение у тебя - концептуальное определение самосущего кувшина, явленного в образе, как самосущего кувшина. Так?




> Да


Неведение = правильное определение = неверное определение = непосредственное верное познание?




> Тебя ясно спросили- у тебя, прасангика, цветные атомы, или нет? Ты приводишь цитату, в лучшем случае, от сватантриков. Так как, цветные у тебя атомы?


Это из вайбхашиков. Атомы цветные. Цитата - как подтверждение.




> Тебя ясно спросили, переданный кувшину от множества цвет- собственность множества, или нет?


В случае восприятия кувшина - да, собственность множества (каждого элемента из множества).




> Стоп. Неверно относительно собственных характеристик, верно относительно их образа. Узри разницу, и не приписывай мне того, чего я не говорил.


Мы обсуждаем цитату из Ламрима:

"Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует"

Сказано: "установленные ими вещи" - это что: собственные характеристики или их образ? Кувшин, или кувшин с его собственными характеристиками, или образ кувшина, или образ кувшина с его собственными характеристиками?




> Не согласен. Каждый раз, когда говоришь о чувственном восприятии, держи в уме, ложное оно или истинное, и относительно чего именно, и спрашивай соответственно.


Значит, в чувственном восприятии имеются два противоположных (истинный и ложный) объекта - относительно одного оно истинное, а относительно другого - ложное. Так?




> Так ты не будешь смешивать контексты и задавать вопросы, на которые уже неоднократно получил ответ.


Если ты считаешь, что "установленная чувственными вещь" - одна, то какая разница в контекстах?
Если ты считаешь, что "установленные чувственными вещи" - разные, то что это за вещи, "установленные чувственными сознаниями" и почему Цонкапа не разделил их?




> Так тоже можно, ведь основа для приписывания "кувшин" сама по себе не кувшин.


Основа для приписывания - это у тебя что? То, что видят глаза? Но глаза у тебя видят сам кувшин - единое. Сам кувшин - единое у тебя "сам по себе не кувшин"?




> В миру так, без исследования.


В миру так, без исследования исследуют: а отсечено ли всё приписанное от кувшина? А является ли то, что осталось, кувшином? Но для Dronа это не исследование...




> При исследовании обнаруживается, что приписано буквально все. И что?


И кувшину, явленному в образе, приписано то, что не является кувшином - кувшин. Во как! :-) И кувшин у Dronа не является кувшином! Великая логика!




> Какого единого, в сотый раз? Сватантрического? Или мирского, которое составное?)


Того, с видением которого глазами и с восприятием которого неконцептуально (без теперешних уточнений) ты согласился.
Можешь отказаться, конечно, от его видения глазами и от восприятия его неконцептуально.




> Да, вредит. Незачем образ того, чего нет определять как образ того, что есть.


Кто такой определяет образ того, чего нет, как образ того, что есть?!?!
Я везде писал только про это: то, что явлено в образе при восприятии чего-то, определяется как то, что воспринимается, или ему приписывается то, чем оно не является.

Я: Итого: Восприятие образа самосущего - безошибочно, он сам и его восприятие не отрицаются логикой, не вредят,



> Да. Подобно сну, бреду и т.д.


Я: но они - ложны, что доказывает АА,



> Да.


Я: отрицая их, но АА направлен не на них, а на правильное определение самосущего как самосущего!



> НЕ ОТРИЦАЯ ИХ, а отрицая их истинность. Видишь разницу, или нет?


Итого: Восприятие образа самосущего - безошибочно, он сам и его восприятие не отрицаются логикой, не вредят, но они - ложны, что доказывает АА, *отрицая не их, а отрицая их истинность*!!!

Анализ доказывает ложность концептуального образа воды, воспринимаемой там, где ее нет (мираж), отрицая не его, а отрицая его истинность!!!
Анализ доказывает ложность самобытия, воспринимаемого там, где его нет (относительная истина), отрицая не его, а отрицая его истинность!!!
Анализ доказывает ложность волосков, воспринимаемых там, где их нет (внешняя данность), отрицая не их, а отрицая их истинность!!!

Н: если нечто доказано анализом как ложное, это охватывается тем, что это нечто не отрицается этим анализом, а этим анализом отрицается истинность того нечто
А: самобытие; оно не отрицается анализом, а анализом отрицается его истинность, так как оно доказано анализом как ложное
Н: согласен
А: самобытие; оно отрицается анализом, так как оно не существует

А: вода в мираже; она не отрицается анализом, а анализом отрицается ее истинность, так как она доказана анализом как ложное
Н: согласен
А: вода в мираже; она отрицается анализом, так как она не существует

А: волоски во внешних вещах; они не отрицаются анализом, а анализом отрицается их истинность, так как они доказаны анализом как ложное
Н: согласен
А: волоски во внешних вещах; они отрицаются анализом, так как они не существуют

Я: Не видел пока ни одного твоего согласия или несогласия с аргументом или охватом. А других ответов в диспутах нет.



> Я много раз не соглашался с тем, что есть чистое чувственное, не подлежащее проверке АА, и со многими другими твоими утверждениями.
> Не надо мне рассказывать, что ты этого не видел. Видел.


А я и не составлял диспутов на тему чисто чувственного :-) Я не вижу твоих ответов на диспуты. А без диспутов можно болтать языком по нескольку лет (жизней) :-)




> Итог: несогласия ты видишь, и на них реагируешь. В диспуте, пусть и не по форме, участвуешь. Точка.


Можешь составить диспут против моей т.з. Тоже пока не вижу. Нет диспута - нет логических противоречий.

Я: Про самосущее ничего не писал:

Некто: если нечто является воспринимаемым неконцептуально как единое, оно охватывается тем, что является не имеющим своего признака
1. Согласен
2. Не согласен (и согласен, что есть нечто, воспринимаемое неконцептуально как единое, которое является имеющим свой признак)
3. Не согласен, что единое воспринимается неконцептуально




> Своего признака по природе, или приписанного концептуально?


Да хоть какого. Ессссно, не приписанного концептуально (см. внимательно, о чем речь).




> Все, что номинально установлено, не противоречит АА.


Я: неконц. восприятие самого кувшина обывателей противоречит АА



> Всегда противоречит, просто это противоречие не имеет значения для мира, не рассматривается.


Кувшин, чувственно воспринимаемый обывателями, не является номинальной истиной, раз противоречит АА?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Расскажите это Шестому Патриарху, Денис.


Он бы подтёрся распечаткой данной страницы.

----------


## Dron

> Он бы подтёрся распечаткой данной страницы.


Чернила вредны для кожи, Денис, расскажите это Шестому Патриарху.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Какое дело Патриарху до кожи? он же анатмавадин.

----------


## Dron

> [А если по контексту подходит и то, и другое? А если автор специально выбрал это слово


По контексту- не подходит. Автор выбрал неподходящее по контексту слово.




> Н: если нечто является воспринимаемым неконцептуально обывателем, оно охватывается тем, что отрицается АА


Нет, неверно.




> А: кувшин, неконцептуально воспринимаемый обывателем; он в качестве установленного чувственно является отрицаемым АА, так как он является отрицаемым АА


Неверно.





> Также он многократно называет «несведущими в
> установлении относительного» тех, кто «разрушает»
> (т.е. отрицает) относительные [явления], когда их не
> находят при помощи логического анализа.


Ты вполне подходишь под это описание, так я пока считаю. Впариваешь мирянам сватантрический кувшин, потом его же победно ниспровергаешь.






> Напомню, что мы говорим о неконцептуально воспринимаемом кувшине.
> Пока такой кувшин - неконцептуально воспринимаемый И единый И состоящий из частей - лишь объект твоей веры.


Не понял, ты признаешь мирской делимый кувшин, или опять впариваешь мне нехороший, сватантрический кувшин?







> У тебя тут нет приписывания самосущего объектам. В текстах говорится, что неведение приписывает самосущее объектам.
> У тебя:
> Чувственные воспринимают самосущее, не приписывая самосущее объектам.
> АА показывает, что самосущего нет.
> Из чего следует ложность чувственных.
> Истинность чувственных относительно объекта приписывается по неведению.
> А где приписывание самосущего объектам?


Там, где приписывается истинность чувственных. Это одно и тоже.






> Т.е. ты хочешь сказать, что Цонкапа в этой цитате:
> 
> "Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует"
> 
> говорит: "_при условии, что вопроса "соответствует ли явленное чувственным его способу существования" касаться не будем, то_ установленные чувственными сознаниями вещи условно существуют _относительно принятого_, поэтому не отрицаются логикой"?


Да



> А потом пишет:
> —На каком основании [нечто вы] считаете услов-
> но существующим, а [нечто]—не-существующим?
> [Ответ]:
> —[Мы] считаем условно существующим то, что
> признано обыденным сознанием, не опровергается как
> известная вещь другим обыденным достоверным познанием
> и неуязвимо для логики, правильно исследую-
> щей реальность, т.е. [отвечающей на вопрос]: «Есть
> ...


Ну вот, истинность чувственного восприятия уязвима для АА, потому чувственные ложны.






> Т.е. здесь Цонкапа утверждает условное существование безотносительно к самобытию
> 			
> 		
> 
> Что значит- безотносительно, о чем речь? Такого слова в Ламриме не встречал ни разу.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ты же не будешь спорить, если в миру скажут: показалось, что две луны?






> Я: Образ самосущего представляется в результате приписывания реальности - самосущности несамосущему образу или по какой другой причине?
> Ты: По другой, в силу отпечатков\следов, созданныхневедением, они определяют чувственное. Как болезнь определяет видение двух лун.


Да



> Отпечатки\следы, созданные неведением - концептуальным приписыванием самосущего несамосущему, определяют чувственное сознание, которое концептуально представляет несамосущий кувшин, неконцептуально явленный ему в образе, как "самосущий кувшин"? Так?


Да. 




> Я: А что и чему несамосущему приписывает реальность - самосущность?


Неведение.




> Вот у не-святого возникает образ-отражение несамосущего кувшина. Почему ты это называешь "ложной реальностью, явленностью самосущего, образом самосущего", если кувшин, явленный в образе, не самосущий?


Потому, что явленность не соответствует реальности.



> Вот у не-святого возникает образ-отражение самосущего кувшина.


Стоп. Образ самосущего- не отражение самосущего. Ведь самосущего нет.





> Неконцептуальная явленность такого образа обусловлена следами, созданным предыдущим концептуальным приписыванием самобытия. Так?


Да.  




> Тогда жду ответа:
> Н: самобытийный кувшин; определение его, явленного в образе, как его самого является ложным,


Нет.




> Я: Неведение у тебя - концептуальное определение образа самосущего как самосущего. Так?
> Т.е. неведение у тебя - концептуальное определение самосущего кувшина, явленного в образе, как самосущего кувшина. Так?


Нет. Ты,  похоже, еще не уяснил разницу между самосущим и образом самосущего.






> Неведение = правильное определение = неверное определение = непосредственное верное познание?


НЕведение- неправильное определение.





> Это из вайбхашиков. Атомы цветные. Цитата - как подтверждение.


Теперь ответь- какого рожна ты приводишь цитаты из вайбхашиков в теме про МП?





> В случае восприятия кувшина - да, собственность множества (каждого элемента из множества).


Тогда признай цветные атомы.






> Мы обсуждаем цитату из Ламрима:
> 
> "Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует"
> 
> Сказано: "установленные ими вещи" - это что: собственные характеристики или их образ?


Это вещи. Не образ, не характеристики. Вещи. Понимай буквально.






> Значит, в чувственном восприятии имеются два противоположных (истинный и ложный) объекта - относительно одного оно истинное, а относительно другого - ложное. Так?


Нет, в чувственном не арьев есть один ложный объект - самосущие характеристики.





> Если ты считаешь, что "установленная чувственными вещь" - одна, то какая разница в контекстах?
> Если ты считаешь, что "установленные чувственными вещи" - разные, то что это за вещи, "установленные чувственн ми сознаниями" и почему Цонкапа не разделил их?


Он их много раз разделил, указывая на ложность и истинность чувственного относительно разных критериев.





> Основа для приписывания - это у тебя что? То, что видят глаза? Но глаза у тебя видят сам кувшин - единое. Сам кувшин - единое у тебя "сам по себе не кувшин"?


Основа для приписывания, это то, что в мире принято называть кувшином.



> В миру так, без исследования исследуют: а отсечено ли всё приписанное от кувшина? А является ли то, что осталось, кувшином? Но для Dronа это не исследование...


В миру все, что не кувшин, считается не кувшином.




> Того, с видением которого глазами и с восприятием которого неконцептуально (без теперешних уточнений) ты согласился.
> Можешь отказаться, конечно, от его видения глазами и от восприятия его неконцептуально.


Я согласился с видением мирского кувшина.




> Кто такой определяет образ того, чего нет, как образ того, что есть?!?!
> Я везде писал только про это: то, что явлено в образе при восприятии чего-то, определяется как то, что воспринимается, или ему приписывается то, чем оно не является.


НЕ понял тебя




> Я: Итого: Восприятие образа самосущего - безошибочно, он сам и его восприятие не отрицаются логикой, не вредят,


Да



> Я: но они - ложны, что доказывает АА,


Да, и ты соглашался, вроде.





> Итого: Восприятие образа самосущего - безошибочно, он сам и его восприятие не отрицаются логикой, не вредят


, 
Казалось бы, тут бы было уместным написать, чему именно не вредят, но ты же не пишешь:



> но они - ложны, что доказывает АА, *отрицая не их, а отрицая их истинность*!!!


)))))Игнорируешь мирское. Это неприемлемо.






> Н: если нечто доказано анализом как ложное, это охватывается тем, что это нечто не отрицается этим анализом






> А я и не составлял диспутов на тему чисто чувственного :-) Я не вижу твоих ответов на диспуты. А без диспутов можно болтать языком по нескольку лет (жизней) :-)


Мне это поровну. Лучше болтать несколько жизней, чем соглашаться с непонятной ерундой.




> Можешь составить диспут против моей т.з. Тоже пока не вижу. Нет диспута - нет логических противоречий.
> 
> Я: Про самосущее ничего не писал:
> 
> Некто: если нечто является воспринимаемым неконцептуально как единое, оно охватывается тем, что является не имеющим своего признака


Это против мирского кувшина, или против сватантрического?



> Я: неконц. восприятие самого кувшина обывателей противоречит АА


Нет.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Какой коллосальный ответ.

----------


## Dron

> Какое дело Патриарху до кожи? он же анатмавадин.


Да и коже, собственно, никакого дела до Патриарха нет. Расскажите это Шестому Патриарху.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да и коже, собственно, никакого дела до Патриарха нет. Расскажите это Шестому Патриарху.


Вы думаете, он этого не знает? Расскажите это Шестому Патриарху.

----------


## Dron

> Вы думаете, он этого не знает? Расскажите это Шестому Патриарху.


Я думаю, что вы этого не знаете. Расскажите это Шестому Патриарху.

----------


## Нико

Плиз, Дрон, мы все люди занятые тут. Можно в двух-трёх предложениях открыть суть чувственного восприятия в МП? Или это слишком напряжёт?

----------


## Кунсанг

Как мне показалось это восприятие органами чувств. Первое восприятие, то, как мы видим объект глазами это чувственное восприятие органами глаз того кувшина. Или запах воспринимаемый органами обоняния. Это первое восприятие лишено концепций и относится к первичному сознанию, которое не выносит суждений, вторичное сознание уже в следующий момент выносит суждения - приятно, неприятно, это кувшин и т.д.

----------


## Нико

> Как мне показалось это восприятие органами чувств. Первое восприятие, то, как мы видим объект глазами это чувственное восприятие органами глаз того кувшина. Или запах воспринимаемый органами обоняния. Это первое восприятие лишено концепций и относится к первичному сознанию, которое не выносит суждений, вторичное сознание уже в следующий момент выносит суждения - приятно, неприятно, это кувшин и т.д.


Мне тоже так показалось. Зачем рассуждений на 33 страницы?

----------


## Кунсанг

Пока я ничего не понял.

----------


## Dron

> Плиз, Дрон, мы все люди занятые тут. Можно в двух-трёх предложениях открыть суть чувственного восприятия в МП? Или это слишком напряжёт?


Можно. Когда ты смотришь на кувшин, ты видишь его зависимость от наименования? Нет. А он-зависит.
Вывод- ты не видишь то, что есть.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я думаю, что вы этого не знаете. Расскажите это Шестому Патриарху.


Зачем спамить усопшего патриарха? Есть здравствующий св. Кирилл, почему бы Вам не поспамить его рассуждениями о чувственном восприятии Фафорского света и о смертности Бога Отца.

----------


## Dron

> Зачем спамить усопшего патриарха?


Незачем. Не будите отца.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Ваш папа был патриархом?

----------


## Dron

> Ваш папа был патриархом?


Да. Ведь я- есть?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да.


Соболезную.




> Ведь я- есть?


vexo ergo sum

----------


## Dron

> vexo ergo sum


Понятно. Недолго вам мучаться на первой заставе.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Тема, заметьте, называется не "Смутные угрозы в МП".

----------


## Нико

> Можно. Когда ты смотришь на кувшин, ты видишь его зависимость от наименования? Нет. А он-зависит.
> Вывод- ты не видишь то, что есть.


Ну и что? Немного аналитической медитации -- и увидишь зависимость. Зачем столько слов?

----------


## Dron

> Тема, заметьте, называется не "Смутные угрозы в МП".


Жаль. Майская гроза бы не помешала.

----------


## Ильят

> По контексту- не подходит. Автор выбрал неподходящее по контексту слово.


 :Smilie:  Расскажи это Дигнаге, Дхармакирти ....... Цонкапе и др. величайшим прасангикам!




> Нет, неверно.


Я: неконц. восприятие самого кувшина обывателей противоречит АА, если
Ты: Без если.Всегда противоречит, просто это противоречие не имеет значения для мира, не рассматривается.
Мнение Dronа: неконц. восприятие самого кувшина обывателей всегда противоречит АА
если нечто является воспринимаемым неконцептуально обывателем, оно охватывается тем, что отрицается АА
А Dron не согласен сам с собой!




> Ты вполне подходишь под это описание, так я пока считаю. Впариваешь мирянам сватантрический кувшин, потом его же победно ниспровергаешь.


Я не считаю, что сватантрический кувшин существует в качестве воспринимаемого глазами и неконц. восприятием. А ты согласен с этим, хотя не хочешь называть его сватантрическим.




> Не понял, ты признаешь мирской делимый кувшин, или опять впариваешь мне нехороший, сватантрический кувшин?
> 
> Ты все еще согласен, что сам кувшин - единое воспринимается глазами и неконц. восприятием? Или уже не согласен?





> Там, где приписывается истинность чувственных. Это одно и тоже.


Про Фому и про Ерему...




> Ну вот, истинность чувственного восприятия уязвима для АА, потому чувственные ложны.


истинность чувственного восприятия уязвима для АА в отношении самобытия, потому чувственные ложны в отношении самобытия

Еще раз спрошу, чтобы все удивились: А те вещи, которые установлены чувственными сознаниями и условно существуют и потому не отрицаются логикой, установлены как условно существующие без касания вопроса "соответствует ли явленное чувственным его способу существования"?




> Что значит- безотносительно, о чем речь?


безотносительно к самобытию = "при условии, что вопроса "соответствует ли явленное чувственным его способу существования" касаться не будем"

Я: Согласен, что чувственными сознаниями установлено самосущее?



> Нет


Образ самосущего им явлен, а самосущее ими не устанавливается?
А что ими устанавливается, условно существует и не отрицается логикой?

Я: Воспринимаемый неконцептуально образ самобытия по заблуждению концептуально представляется самосущим кувшином?!?!



> Да, причем, регулярно.


Dron! Воспринимаемый неконцептуально образ не может концептуально представляться!!!




> Она загрязнена происхождением от неведения и несоответствием реальности.


Я: Отпечатки\следы, созданные неведением - концептуальным приписыванием самосущего несамосущему, определяют чувственное сознание, которое *концептуально* _представляет_ несамосущий кувшин, неконцептуально явленный ему в образе, как "самосущий кувшин"? Так?



> Да


Я: Неконцептуальная явленность такого образа обусловлена следами, созданным предыдущим концептуальным приписыванием самобытия. Так?



> Да


Dron! Неконцептуальная явленность не может происходить от концептуального приписывания и его следа - привычек концептуального восприятия!!!




> При том, что некоторые ошибочно полагают такой образ в качестве отражения действительной пальмы.


Dron! При восприятии миража нет никакого отражения действительной пальмы - нечего отражать. Есть образ - отражение преломляющихся лучей света, который ложно определяется как "вода" - есть концепт "вода".




> Ты же не будешь спорить, если в миру скажут: показалось, что две луны?


Я с таким эффектом не встречался. Круги вокруг солнца\луны - то же самое. Кто скажет, что ему показались круги вокруг солнца, если их видят все?

Я: А что и чему несамосущему приписывает реальность - самосущность?



> Неведение.


Неведение - концептуальное приписывание самосущности несамосущему - приписывает воспринятому чувственно несамосущему (до концептуального определения воспринятого) или приписывает концепту, а до концептуального определения воспринятое чувственно не является самосущим?

Я: Вот у не-святого возникает образ-отражение несамосущего кувшина. Почему ты это называешь "ложной реальностью, явленностью самосущего, образом самосущего", если кувшин, явленный в образе, не самосущий?



> Потому, что явленность не соответствует реальности.


Почему не соответствует? Образ-отражение несамосущего кувшина - явленность. В реальности-то кувшин не самосущий! Или ты не согласен?
Почему ты это называешь "ложной реальностью, явленностью самосущего, образом самосущего", если кувшин, явленный в образе, не самосущий?




> Стоп. Образ самосущего- не отражение самосущего. Ведь самосущего нет.


Ты уж определись - какой образ явлен не-святому - несамосущего кувшина или самосущего кувшина.
Если самосущего, то откуда он берется? По причине концептуального приписывания самосущего и его следа - привычки мыслить соответственно, которых нет в неконц. восприятии?

Н: самобытийный кувшин; определение его, явленного в образе, как его самого является ложным,



> Нет


Ну вот. А столько говорил, что ложно! Теперь вопрос: если определение самобытийного кувшина, явленного в образе, как его самого, не является ложным, то почему АА направлен против этого правильного определения?




> НЕведение- неправильное определение.


неправильное определение чего? Явленного в неконц. восприятии несамосущего (в качестве образа) как самосущего?




> Теперь ответь- какого рожна ты приводишь цитаты из вайбхашиков в теме про МП?


Такого, что в этом вопросе вайбхашики и МП сходятся. Как, например, в вопросе трех времен - вещей.




> Тогда признай цветные атомы.


В том смысле, что содержат элемент цветоформы - признаю




> Это вещи. Не образ, не характеристики. Вещи. Понимай буквально.


Понимаю буквально. Например, кувшин - вещь, установленная чувственно. Согласен? Он, установленный чувственно, по-твоему, является самосущим? Да или нет? Нет - чувственное не воспринимает самосущее никак. Да - самосущее (самосущий кувшин) существует условно и не отрицается логикой.




> Нет, в чувственном не арьев есть один ложный объект - самосущие характеристики.





> Это вещи. Не образ, не характеристики. Вещи. Понимай буквально.


Это вещи, но не образ, не характеристики, однако это один ложный объект - самосущие характеристики

Я: Если ты считаешь, что "установленная чувственными вещь" - одна, то какая разница в контекстах?



> Он их много раз разделил, указывая на ложность и истинность чувственного относительно разных критериев.


Что разделил? один ложный объект - самосущие характеристики?




> Основа для приписывания, это то, что в мире принято называть кувшином.


Концепт, что-ли? Или образ? Или сам кувшин-единое? Или что?




> Я согласился с видением мирского кувшина.


А зачем? Я же спрашивал про неконц. восприятие единого кувшина. Так он воспринимается неконц. и глазами или нет?

Ты это указал:

Н: если нечто доказано анализом как ложное, это охватывается тем, что это нечто не отрицается этим анализом

как то, с чем ты согласен? Тогда:

А: самобытие; оно не отрицается анализом, так как оно доказано этим анализом как ложное
Н: согласен
А: самобытие; оно отрицается анализом, так как оно не существует

А: вода в мираже; она не отрицается анализом, так как она доказана анализом как ложное
Н: согласен
А: вода в мираже; она отрицается анализом, так как она не существует

А: волоски во внешних вещах; они не отрицаются анализом, так как они доказаны анализом как ложное
Н: согласен
А: волоски во внешних вещах; они отрицаются анализом, так как они не существуют




> Это против мирского кувшина, или против сватантрического?


Это против воспринимаемого неконцептуально как единое без своего признака. Если это против мирского или против сватантрического, то это было бы указано.

Я: неконц. восприятие самого кувшина обывателей противоречит АА



> Нет


Я: неконц. восприятие самого кувшина обывателей противоречит АА, так как обыватели считают, что воспринимают сам кувшин - единое (согласен?), а такой кувшин, воспринимаемый неконцептуально, противоречит АА, так как является самобытием, приходим к этому, так как в Ламриме сказано:
"то, что [кажется] присущим самой вещи, независимо от внутреннего [—обозначающего] рассудка, называется «самостью» или «самобытием»". 
Там же:
Но в этом [случае приписы-
вание свабхавы] соответственным объектам —всем
индивидам и явлениям—это принятие данных вещей
как не обусловленных рассудком: существующих
объективно, самостоятельно. Объект такого умозре-
ния—самостоятельное существование вещей—сле-
дует в качестве соглашения определить как «са-
мость» или «самобытие».

сам кувшин - единое существует только в качестве концепта (=только обусловленно рассудком, не объективно), поэтому не воспринимается неконцептуально.

----------


## Dron

> Расскажи это Дигнаге, Дхармакирти ....... Цонкапе и др. величайшим прасангикам!


Дигнага и Дхармакирти не прасангики, да и претензии у меня не к текстам, а к переводу.






> Я: неконц. восприятие самого кувшина обывателей противоречит АА, если
> Ты: Без если.Всегда противоречит, просто это противоречие не имеет значения для мира, не рассматривается.
> Мнение Dronа: неконц. восприятие самого кувшина обывателей всегда противоречит АА
> если нечто является воспринимаемым неконцептуально обывателем, оно охватывается тем, что отрицается АА
> А Dron не согласен сам с собой!


Обыватель всегда воспринимает образ самобытия, поэтому всегда противоречи тАА.






> Я не считаю, что сватантрический кувшин существует в качестве воспринимаемого глазами и неконц. восприятием. А ты согласен с этим, хотя не хочешь называть его сватантрическим.


Ну вот, так я и думал, впариваешь мне сватантрический кувшин). Но я, конечно же, не согласен.





> истинность чувственного восприятия уязвима для АА в отношении самобытия, потому чувственные ложны в отношении самобытия
> 
> Еще раз спрошу, чтобы все удивились: А те вещи, которые установлены чувственными сознаниями и условно существуют и потому не отрицаются логикой, установлены как условно существующие без касания вопроса "соответствует ли явленное чувственным его способу существования"?


Могут и так быть установлены, иначе всякий незнакомый с тремя критериями,ошибался бы.




> безотносительно к самобытию = "при условии, что вопроса "соответствует ли явленное чувственным его способу существования" касаться не будем"
> 
> Я: Согласен, что чувственными сознаниями установлено самосущее?
> 
> 
> Образ самосущего им явлен, а самосущее ими не устанавливается?
> А что ими устанавливается, условно существует и не отрицается логикой?


Относительно самосущего они ошибочны, относительно образа самосущего- безошибочны.




> Я: Воспринимаемый неконцептуально образ самобытия по заблуждению концептуально представляется самосущим кувшином?!?!
> 
> 
> Dron! Воспринимаемый неконцептуально образ не может концептуально представляться!!!


Может. 1 момент- чувственное восприятие образа   2 момент он неконцептуально воссоздается ментальным    3 момент- образу концептуально приписывается самосущность.





> Я: Отпечатки\следы, созданные неведением - концептуальным приписыванием самосущего несамосущему, определяют чувственное сознание, которое [B]концептуально


Нет



> Я: Неконцептуальная явленность такого образа обусловлена следами, созданным предыдущим концептуальным приписыванием самобытия. Так?
> 
> 
> Dron! Неконцептуальная явленность не может происходить от концептуального приписывания и его следа - привычек концептуального восприятия!!!


Может. Посмотри на 12 звенную цепь зависимого происхождения.







> Dron! При восприятии миража нет никакого отражения действительной пальмы - нечего отражать. Есть образ - отражение преломляющихся лучей света, который ложно определяется как "вода" - есть концепт "вода".


Не понял , при восприятии миража пальмы нет пальмы, а есть концепт воды?




> Я с таким эффектом не встречался. Круги вокруг солнца\луны - то же самое. Кто скажет, что ему показались круги вокруг солнца, если их видят все?


Никто, зато все скажут, что двух лун нет.



> Я: А что и чему несамосущему приписывает реальность - самосущность?
> 
> 
> Неведение - концептуальное приписывание самосущности несамосущему - приписывает воспринятому чувственно несамосущему (до концептуального определения воспринятого) или приписывает концепту, а до концептуального определения воспринятое чувственно не является самосущим?


Ничто никогда не является самосущим. Про механизм восприятия см выше.




> Я: Вот у не-святого возникает образ-отражение несамосущего кувшина. Почему ты это называешь "ложной реальностью, явленностью самосущего, образом самосущего", если кувшин, явленный в образе, не самосущий?


Именно поэтому и называю. Кувшин то не самосущий. Ты что, не в курсе?





> Почему не соответствует? Образ-отражение несамосущего кувшина - явленность. В реальности-то кувшин не самосущий! Или ты не согласен?
> Почему ты это называешь "ложной реальностью, явленностью самосущего, образом самосущего", если кувшин, явленный в образе, не самосущий?


Имеется образ самосущего, которого (самосущего) нет даже условно. Возможно, под "явленностью" ты какой то другой процесс \результат понимаешь, не знаю.




> Ты уж определись - какой образ явлен не-святому - несамосущего кувшина или самосущего кувшина.
> Если самосущего, то откуда он берется? По причине концептуального приписывания самосущего и его следа - привычки мыслить соответственно, которых нет в неконц. восприятии?


Да.




> Н: самобытийный кувшин; определение его, явленного в образе, как его самого является ложным,


Определение самобытийного кувшина, как явленного ложному чувственному, не является ложным.





> Ну вот. А столько говорил, что ложно! Теперь вопрос: если определение самобытийного кувшина, явленного в образе, как его самого, не является ложным, то почему АА направлен против этого правильного определения?


Потому, что такого кувшина нет, и являться он не может.





> неправильное определение чего? Явленного в неконц. восприятии несамосущего (в качестве образа) как самосущего?


Да.





> Такого, что в этом вопросе вайбхашики и МП сходятся. Как, например, в вопросе трех времен - вещей.
> 
> 
> 
> В том смысле, что содержат элемент цветоформы - признаю


Конкретнее- есть ли у атомов цвет, желтый, зеленый, или нет его?





> Понимаю буквально. Например, кувшин - вещь, установленная чувственно. Согласен? Он, установленный чувственно, по-твоему, является самосущим? Да или нет? Нет - чувственное не воспринимает самосущее никак. Да - самосущее (самосущий кувшин) существует условно и не отрицается логикой.


Нет.





> Это вещи, но не образ, не характеристики, однако это один ложный объект - самосущие характеристики
> 
> Я: Если ты считаешь, что "установленная чувственными вещь" - одна, то какая разница в контекстах?


Разница такая- называется две истины, два разных взгляда, разных контекста. Слыхал про такое?)




> Концепт, что-ли? Или образ? Или сам кувшин-единое? Или что?


Кувшин, но не сватантрический)





> А зачем? Я же спрашивал про неконц. восприятие единого кувшина. Так он воспринимается неконц. и глазами или нет?


Сватантрический кувшин не воспринимается, ведь его нет. Мирской- воспринимается.



> Ты это указал:
> 
> Н: если нечто доказано анализом как ложное, это охватывается тем, что это нечто не отрицается этим анализом


В качестве ложного? Согласен.






> А: самобытие; оно не отрицается анализом, так как оно доказано этим анализом как ложное


См выше, неясное утверждение.







> Это против воспринимаемого неконцептуально как единое без своего признака. Если это против мирского или против сватантрического, то это было бы указано.


Так мирской кувшин единый, множественный, то и другое, или никакой, как считаешь?



> Я: неконц. восприятие самого кувшина обывателей противоречит АА


Нет, оно ведь считается верным в рамках относительной истины.




> Но в этом [случае приписы-
> вание свабхавы] соответственным объектам —всем
> индивидам и явлениям—это принятие данных вещей
> как не обусловленных рассудком: существующих
> объективно, самостоятельно. Объект такого умозре-
> ния—самостоятельное существование вещей—сле-
> дует в качестве соглашения определить как «са-
> мость» или «самобытие».
> 
> сам кувшин - единое существует только в качестве концепта (=только обусловленно рассудком, не объективно), поэтому не воспринимается неконцептуально.


Я тут ничего пока не могу сказать, не знаю, что это за кувшин единое, что за никакой- не мирской и не сватантрический кувшин. Неясно мне, что это за кувшин такой.

----------


## Нико

На кувшин достаточно поглядеть, потрогать там его, понюхать -- и сразу станет ясно, что это "кувшин", общепринятый мирскими условностями. Это ведь чувственное восприятие кувшина, нет, Дрон? Зачем так долго и упорно обсуждать какой-то кувшин? Не понимаю.

----------


## Dron

> На кувшин достаточно поглядеть, потрогать там его, понюхать -- и сразу станет ясно, что это "кувшин", общепринятый мирскими условностями. Это ведь чувственное восприятие кувшина, нет, Дрон? Зачем так долго и упорно обсуждать какой-то кувшин? Не понимаю.


А что ты предлагаешь обсуждать?

----------


## Нико

> А что ты предлагаешь обсуждать?


Я предложила бы ограничиться различием чувственного и ментального восприятия. Это не так сложно же. Можно также обсудить относительное и абсолютное бытие того же кувшина. Зачем пургу разводить на 33 страницы?

----------


## Dron

> Я предложила бы ограничиться различием чувственного и ментального восприятия. Это не так сложно же. Можно также обсудить относительное и абсолютное бытие того же кувшина. Зачем пургу разводить на 33 страницы?


Хорошо. Разграничили. Что дальше делать, закрывать тему?

----------


## Нико

> Хорошо. Разграничили. Что дальше делать, закрывать тему?


Я уже просила в нескольких предложениях обобщить суть всего сказанного. После этого, если останутся добавочные вопросы, объясниться вкратце. А не разводить тут мухоморы типа:

Некто:.....
Я:.....

И т.п. Люди пугаются это читать уже.

----------


## Dron

> Я уже просила в нескольких предложениях обобщить суть всего сказанного. После этого, если останутся добавочные вопросы, объясниться вкратце. А не разводить тут мухоморы типа:
> 
> Некто:.....
> Я:.....
> 
> И т.п. Люди пугаются это читать уже.


Нико. Мэм. Я боюсь, что это не та тема, где возможны компромиссы, независимо от количества съеденных мухоморов и испуганных людей.

----------


## Нико

> Нико. Мэм. Я боюсь, что это не та тема, где возможны компромиссы, независимо от количества съеденных мухоморов и испуганных людей.


Ну тогда продолжайте в том же духе.

----------


## Dron

> Ну тогда продолжайте в том же духе.


Да, мэм. Будет исполнено, мэм.

----------


## Нико

> Да, мэм. Будет исполнено, мэм.


Когда, сэр? Я вся в ожидании

----------


## Dron

Ровно после ответа оппонента, мэм. Долго и пасмурно, мэм.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Чувственно (неконцептуально) воспринимается образ.


Это еще надо обосновать. До сих пор вам это не удалось, а значит, у вас  пока нет оснований заявлять о чувственном восприятии образа.



> *Ильят:* ...Этот образ не познается концептуально. Концептуально познается концепт. Концептуальное познание, следующее за неконцептуальным, не возможно без познания концепта того, что было воспринято неконцептуально в образе. Концепт, точнее - то, что явлено в концепте, постоянно.


Понятно.
Ранее вы утверждали, что чувственное восприятие не определяет, существует образ или нет. 
Вы же, утверждали, что:
-  существование образа в чувственном восприятии подтверждается последующим определением; 
-  последующее определение концептуально.
- и наконец, теперь, вы утверждаете, что концептуально этот образ не познается. 
Так что, если он таки определяется, то определяется без познания?
Пока я не вижу достаточных оснований для утверждения существования образа в чувственном восприятии. Разве что вот это: 


> *Ильят:* …Не было бы образа - нечего было бы определять.


Интерпретировав это как: «Не было бы образа, нечего было бы обсуждать»? Если так, то предлагаю все ранее указанные вами основания для существования образа в чувственном восприятии отбросить, как выявленные вами не состоятельными и сосредоточится на обсуждении данного основания.

----------


## Ильят

> Как мне показалось это восприятие органами чувств. Первое восприятие, то, как мы видим объект глазами это чувственное восприятие органами глаз того кувшина. Или запах воспринимаемый органами обоняния. Это первое восприятие лишено концепций и относится к первичному сознанию, которое не выносит суждений, вторичное сознание уже в следующий момент выносит суждения - приятно, неприятно, это кувшин и т.д.


Вопрос в том - где к кувшину присоединяется самость - в первом, как у Dronа, или во втором?
Вопрос в том (связан с первым) - что видят глаза, что явлено в образе, что и как определяется\приписывается концептуально?

----------


## Нико

> Вопрос в том - где к кувшину присоединяется самость - в первом, как у Dronа, или во втором?
> Вопрос в том (связан с первым) - что видят глаза, что явлено в образе, что и как определяется\приписывается концептуально?


Про видимость самобытия в МП не слыхали? Глаза её именно и видят, а не сам объект. Мы же не видим вещи в 3D измерении.

----------


## Ильят

Суть обсуждения цитаты из Ламрима:

"Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует"

Что за вещи, установленные чувственными сознаниями?
Это - "кувшин, ткань, палатка, войско и лес" ("Мадхъямакаватара").
Они установлены как самобытийные?
Дрон говорит, что это здесь не рассматривается, не учитывается, т.к. это - некое "мирское".
Но в цитате сказано, что "установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой".
Что за "условное существование"?

Ламрим:
—[Мы] считаем условно существующим то, что
признано обыденным сознанием, не опровергается как
известная вещь другим обыденным достоверным познанием
и неуязвимо для логики, правильно исследую-
щей реальность, т.е. [отвечающей на вопрос]: «Есть
самобытие или нет?»107 А противоположное считаем
несуществующим.

Из этой цитаты видно, что "условно существующее" не должно быть уязвимо для логики, правильно исследующей реальность, т.е. [отвечающей на вопрос]: «Есть самобытие или нет?»
Т.о. если установленные чувственными сознаниями вещи установлены ими как самобытийные, то очевидно, что такие вещи уязвимы для этой логики, т.к. эта логика отрицает именно самобытийные вещи (=самобытие вещей).

Дрон говорит: эти чувственные сознания устанавливают образы самобытия (самобытийный кувшин или самобытие кувшина), а само самобытие в действительности не существует. Пример: две луны, волоски.

Но если вещи в цитате заменить на образы: "установленные ими вещи как образы условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой", то в этом не будет никакого смысла, т.к. все - от саутрантиков до прасангиков - согласны, что восприятие любых образов (кувшина, двух лун, волосков) является верным познанием этих образов. Эти образы "автоматом" условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой.
Поэтому в цитате речь не идет об образах самобытия (образах самобытийных вещей).

Единственный верный смысл этой цитаты:

"Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи ("кувшин, ткань, палатка, войско и лес", а не самобытие и не образы самобытия) установлены ими без самобытия, поэтому условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что при последующем концептуальном определении этих вещей представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение при последующем концептуальном определении этих вещей приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует".

Чувственное восприятие ошибочно из-за элемента концептуального приписывания (т.е. из-за неведения) самобытия тому, что самобытия не имеет. Этот концептуальный элемент - неведение - составная часть концептуального "оформления" (когда концептуально определяется воспринятое) чувственного восприятия.

Dron с этим не согласится, т.к. считает, что самобытие явлено в образах чувственных сознаний.

----------


## Ильят

*Нико*

Глаза видят самобытие?!?!

Никогда не слыхал. Везде, например, в Ламриме, говорится о приписывании самобытия. Глаза же не приписывают!

----------


## Нико

> *Нико*
> 
> Глаза видят самобытие?!?!
> 
> Никогда не слыхал. Везде, например, в Ламриме, говорится о приписывании самобытия. Глаза же не приписывают!


Нет, это не приписывание. Глаза видят generic image самобытия, сложившийся с безначальных времён в силу неведения. Потёмкинскую деревню. Именно об этом у прасангиков.

----------


## Ильят

> Дигнага и Дхармакирти не прасангики, да и претензии у меня не к текстам, а к переводу.


Я специально написал там Цонкапу - у него тоже это слово многократно используется. Других прасангиков упоминать не стал. Они - авторы, использовавшие это слово.




> Обыватель всегда воспринимает образ самобытия, поэтому всегда противоречи тАА.


Почему же ты не соглашаешься с этим?

*Н: если нечто является образом, воспринимаемым неконцептуально обывателем, оно охватывается тем, что отрицается АА*
"противоречит" и "отрицается" - не одно и то же?




> Ну вот, так я и думал, впариваешь мне сватантрический кувшин). Но я, конечно же, не согласен.


В чем отличие сватантрического кувшина от самого кувшина - единого?




> Могут и так быть установлены, иначе всякий незнакомый с тремя критериями,ошибался бы.


Т.е. вещи, которые установлены чувственными сознаниями и условно существуют и потому не отрицаются логикой, могут быть установлены как условно существующие вне связи с логикой, правильно исследующей реальность, т.е. отвечающей на вопрос: «есть самобытие или нет?»
Согласен?

где:
1. вне связи с логикой, правильно исследующей реальность, т.е. отвечающей на вопрос: «есть самобытие или нет?»
=
2. без касания вопроса "соответствует ли явленное чувственным его способу существования"

Я спрашивал: Образ самосущего им явлен, а самосущее ими не устанавливается?
*А что ими устанавливается, условно существует и не отрицается логикой?*



> Относительно самосущего они ошибочны, относительно образа самосущего- безошибочны.


*А что ими устанавливается, условно существует и не отрицается логикой?*
1. образ самосущего?
2. само самосущее?
3. иное (нужно указать)?




> Может. 1 момент- чувственное восприятие образа   2 момент он неконцептуально воссоздается ментальным    3 момент- образу концептуально приписывается самосущность.


1 момент - образ, в котором явлено самосущее (самосущий кувшин)?
2 момент он неконцептуально воссоздается ментальным

А в МП он концептуально воссоздается ментальным:

Непосредственное чувственное сознание-познание рождается при появлении его объекта и прекращается с его исчезновением. Оставшийся после этого в сознании отпечаток (bag chags) данного объекта может быть воспроизведен памятью с той или иной степенью ясности в следующий момент либо через некоторое, иногда даже очень продолжительное, время. Это познание отпечатка называется познанием воспоминания (dran shes), или познанием вспоминающим. Поскольку эти познания - чувственное и вспоминающее - имеют один и тот же явный объект (mngon gyur), репрезентации которого у них не отличаются, то их характеризуют как непосредственные. Однако чувственное непосредственное познание "входит" в объект утверждающе (sgrub `jug) и прямо, непосредственно, а умственное "входит" в него не прямо и непосредственно, а благодаря "отпечатку", при этом оно исключает всё иное - не являющееся этим объектом - и идентифицирует путем приписывания образа объекта с самим объектом. Поэтому такое непосредственное умственное познание прасангики Гелуг признают концептуальным [Чжамьян Шепа, 3, л. 54].

2 момент он воссоздается ментальным и в нем тоже явлено самосущее (самосущий кувшин)?
Если нет, то есть противоречие: "эти познания - чувственное и вспоминающее - имеют один и тот же явный объект (mngon gyur), репрезентации которого у них не отличаются". Поэтому, если чувственное воспринимает образ, в котором явлено самосущее (самосущий кувшин), то и в ментальном образе явлено самосущее (самосущий кувшин).
Если да, то:
3 момент- образу (тому, что явлено в образе) концептуально НЕ приписывается самосущность, так как этот образ уже является образом, в котором явлено самосущее: самосущему кувшину, явленному в образе, не может быть приписана самосущность, так как он уже ее имеет, а приписывание - признание не имеющего чего-то имеющим то (не являющимся чем-то являющимся им).
Здесь имеется правильное определение: самосущий кувшин, явленный в образе, правильно определяется как "самосущий кувшин".

Я: Отпечатки\следы, созданные неведением - концептуальным приписыванием самосущего несамосущему, определяют чувственное сознание, которое концептуально представляет несамосущий кувшин, неконцептуально явленный ему в образе, как "самосущий кувшин"? Так?



> Да


Я: Отпечатки\следы, созданные неведением - концептуальным приписыванием самосущего несамосущему, определяют чувственное сознание, которое [B]концептуально



> Нет


То да, то нет...




> Может. Посмотри на 12 звенную цепь зависимого происхождения.


Посмотрел, и что?




> Как мираж, (образ самобытия), безошибочен в качестве миража, но ложен в качестве отражения действительной пальмы (самобытия).
> При том, что некоторые ошибочно полагают такой образ в качестве отражения действительной пальмы.


Образ миража в неконцептуальном восприятии = образ самобытия. Так?
Образ миража в неконцептуальном восприятии безошибочен в качестве миража, но ложен в качестве отражения действительной пальмы?
Какая в неконцептуальном образе миража может быть действительная пальма? Какое может быть отражение действительной пальмы, если отражать нечего?
Образ, который некоторые ошибочно полагают в качестве отражения действительной пальмы, - это неконц. образ миража или концепт действительной пальмы?
Ошибочное полагание - концептуальное приписывание неконц. образу миража концепта действительной пальмы или что?




> Никто, зато все скажут, что двух лун нет.


Раз никто, значит, две луны - не воображаемое, не фантазия, а неконц. обманчивая явленность - видимость.




> Ничто никогда не является самосущим. Про механизм восприятия см выше.


Я спрашиваю про образ, в котором явлено самосущее:
Я: А что и чему несамосущему приписывает реальность - самосущность?



> Неведение.


Неведение - концептуальное приписывание самосущности несамосущему - приписывает воспринятому чувственно образу, в котором явлено несамосущее (до концептуального определения воспринятого), или приписывает концепту, а до концептуального определения воспринятый чувственно образ не является образом, в котором явлено самосущее?

Если же образ, в котором явлено самосущее, правильно определяется как самосущее, то при чем тут приписывание?

Я: Вот у не-святого возникает образ-отражение несамосущего кувшина. Почему ты это называешь "ложной реальностью, явленностью самосущего, образом самосущего", если кувшин, явленный в образе, не самосущий?



> Именно поэтому и называю. Кувшин то не самосущий. Ты что, не в курсе?


Т.е. у тебя "ложная реальность, явленность самосущего, образ самосущего" - это образ несамосущего кувшина, отражающий несамосущий кувшин?
Приехали...




> Имеется образ самосущего, которого (самосущего) нет даже условно. Возможно, под "явленностью" ты какой то другой процесс \результат понимаешь, не знаю.


Ты же согласился, что
"у не-святого возникает образ-отражение несамосущего кувшина"!!!

Давай, ты сначала разберись в своем уме, а потом отвечай:
1. образу несамосущего кувшина приписывается "самосущий кувшин"
или
2. образ самосущего кувшина правильно определяется как "самосущий кувшин"

Я: Ты уж определись - какой образ явлен не-святому - несамосущего кувшина или самосущего кувшина. Если самосущего, то откуда он берется? По причине концептуального приписывания самосущего и его следа - привычки мыслить соответственно, которых нет в неконц. восприятии?



> Да.


У Дрона концептуальное приписывание самосущего и его след - привычка мыслить соответственно - определяют неконцептуальное восприятие!!!
Даже сказать более нечего.
Ты, наверно, считаешь, что признающие звук постоянным постепенно начинают неконцептуально воспринимать образ постоянства звука?
А признающие мираж за воду постепенно начинают неконцептуально воспринимать образ воды вместо образа миража?

Если определился, что не-святому явлен образ самосущего кувшина, то забудь о приписывании "самосущего кувшина" образу самосущего кувшина. И спорь с МП против приписывания самосущего и за правильное определение образа самосущего кувшина как "самосущего кувшина".




> Определение самобытийного кувшина, как явленного ложному чувственному, не является ложным.


Ну наконец-то! Итак, определение образа самосущего кувшина как "самосущего кувшина" является правильным и потому не является приписыванием.
Если ты всё еще считаешь, что неведение приписывает, тогда скажи - что приписывает и чему?




> этот образ потом концептуально определяется как самосущее - вредит, противоречит АА


Ты всё еще считаешь, что АА направлен против правильного определения самосущего кувшина как "самосущего кувшина"?
Я: Теперь вопрос: если определение самобытийного кувшина, явленного в образе, как его самого, не является ложным, то почему АА направлен против этого правильного определения?



> Потому, что такого кувшина нет, и являться он не может.


Само собой! Но правильное определение-то тут при чем?

Вот образ двух лун определился правильно как "две луны". Анализ показал, что двух лун нет. Зачем же направлять анализ против того правильного определения образа?

Ты: НЕведение- неправильное определение.
Я: неправильное определение чего? Явленного в неконц. восприятии несамосущего (в качестве образа) как самосущего?



> Да.


Чего да? Ты согласен, что в неконц. восприятии явлено несамосущее (в качестве образа), т.е. явлен образ несамосущего кувшина?
А если в неконц. восприятии явлено самосущее (в качестве образа), т.е. явлен образ самосущего кувшина, то при чем тут неправильное определение?




> Конкретнее- есть ли у атомов цвет, желтый, зеленый, или нет его?


Конечно, есть. Думаешь, у кирпичей в кирпичном доме кирпичного цвета нет кирпичного цвета?

Я: Понимаю буквально. Например, кувшин - вещь, установленная чувственно. Согласен? Он, установленный чувственно, по-твоему, является самосущим? Да или нет? Нет - чувственное не воспринимает самосущее никак. Да - самосущее (самосущий кувшин) существует условно и не отрицается логикой.




> Нет.


Нет - чувственное не воспринимает самосущее никак.




> Нет, в чувственном не арьев есть один ложный объект - самосущие характеристики.
> Это вещи. Не образ, не характеристики. Вещи. Понимай буквально.


Это вещи, но не образ, не характеристики, однако это один ложный объект - самосущие характеристики
Я: Если ты считаешь, что "установленная чувственными вещь" - одна, то какая разница в контекстах?



> Разница такая- называется две истины, два разных взгляда, разных контекста. Слыхал про такое?)


Разница такая- называется *две* истины, *два* разных взгляда, *разных* контекста в отношении *одного* объекта - не характеристики, однако это один ложный объект - самосущие характеристики
Я все верно понял?)

Ты: Так тоже можно, ведь основа для приписывания "кувшин" сама по себе не кувшин.
Я: Основа для приписывания - это у тебя что? То, что видят глаза? Но глаза у тебя видят сам кувшин - единое. Сам кувшин - единое у тебя "сам по себе не кувшин"?
Ты: Основа для приписывания, это то, что в мире принято называть кувшином.
Я: Концепт, что-ли? Или образ? Или сам кувшин-единое? Или что?



> Кувшин, но не сватантрический)


Такая у Dronа основа для приписывания - сама по себе не кувшин, но в то же время кувшин. И кувшином является, и иным, нежели кувшин, является. Вывод: не существует, так как противоречиво.




> Сватантрический кувшин не воспринимается, ведь его нет. Мирской- воспринимается.


А единый воспринимается глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием? Нет - отказываешься от своей прошлой т.з.




> В качестве ложного? Согласен.


А: самобытие; оно в качестве ложного не отрицается анализом, так как оно в качестве ложного доказано этим анализом как ложное
Н: согласен
А: самобытие; оно в качестве ложного отрицается анализом, так как оно не существует

А: вода в мираже; она в качестве ложного не отрицается анализом, так как она в качестве ложного доказана анализом как ложное
Н: согласен
А: вода в мираже; она в качестве ложного отрицается анализом, так как она не существует

А: волоски во внешних вещах; они в качестве ложного не отрицаются анализом, так как они в качестве ложного доказаны анализом как ложное
Н: согласен
А: волоски во внешних вещах; они в качестве ложного отрицаются анализом, так как они не существуют

Где здесь необоснованный аргумент или отсутствие охвата? Нет того и другого - соглашайся, что доказанное анализом как ложное отрицается этим анализом. Или признавай нелогичность своей т.з.




> Так мирской кувшин единый, множественный, то и другое, или никакой, как считаешь?


Обыватели воспринимают кувшин как единое. Без уточнений - конц.\неконц. Множественность они игнорируют (не акцентируют).
А я спрашиваю о воспринимаемом неконцептуально едином.




> Нет, оно ведь считается верным в рамках относительной истины.


Нет, не считается, т.к. противоречит третьему критерию существующего условно (отн. истины):

Ламрим:
—[Мы] считаем условно существующим то, что
признано обыденным сознанием, не опровергается как
известная вещь другим обыденным достоверным познанием
и неуязвимо для логики, правильно исследую-
щей реальность, т.е. [отвечающей на вопрос]: «Есть
самобытие или нет?»107 А противоположное считаем
несуществующим.

Противоречит, так как единое, воспринимаемое неконцептуально (сама вещь, воспринимаемая независимо от обозначающего рассудка - от концепта) является самобытием:

Ламрим:
"то, что [кажется] присущим самой вещи, независимо от внутреннего [—обозначающего] рассудка, называется «самостью» или «самобытием»". 
Там же:
Но в этом [случае приписы-
вание свабхавы] соответственным объектам —всем
индивидам и явлениям—это принятие данных вещей
как не обусловленных рассудком: существующих
объективно, самостоятельно. Объект такого умозре-
ния—самостоятельное существование вещей—сле-
дует в качестве соглашения определить как «са-
мость» или «самобытие».




> Я тут ничего пока не могу сказать, не знаю, что это за кувшин единое, что за никакой- не мирской и не сватантрический кувшин. Неясно мне, что это за кувшин такой.


Это самый обычный кувшин. Он воспринимается как единое - один кувшин. Вопрос в том, воспринимается ли он лишь конц. или неконц.? Этот вопрос обыватели не ставят. Если неконц. - противоречит АА (сватантрический кувшин). Лишь конц. - МП.

----------


## Ильят

> Понятно.
> Ранее вы утверждали, что чувственное восприятие не определяет, существует образ или нет. 
> Вы же, утверждали, что:
> -  существование образа в чувственном восприятии подтверждается последующим определением; 
> -  последующее определение концептуально.
> - и наконец, теперь, вы утверждаете, что концептуально этот образ не познается.
> Так что, если он таки определяется, то определяется без познания?


Как образ неконцептуального восприятия может определяться концептуально?
Он оставляет отпечаток. А этот отпечаток уже познается (определяется) концептуально.




> Пока я не вижу достаточных оснований для утверждения существования образа в чувственном восприятии.


У вас есть чувственное восприятие? Если да, то "зафиксируйте" его объект. Это и будет образ.

----------


## Ильят

> Нет, это не приписывание. Глаза видят generic image самобытия, сложившийся с безначальных времён в силу неведения. Потёмкинскую деревню. Именно об этом у прасангиков.


Конечно, глаза же не приписывают. А самобытие приписано - спорить с Ламримом не будете? generic image - не знаю, что такое. В МП глаза видят основу явления (snang gzhi), которая в верном познании является 'dzin stangs kyi yul. Никакого отношения к самобытию основа явления не имеет.
В силу неведения складываются привычки концептуализировать определенным образом (в соответствии с неведением - приписыванием).
Потемкинскую деревню, воспринимаемую чувственно, можно приписывать (как вода приписывается миражу), а можно воспринимать неконцептуально (как две луны) - об этом и спор с Дроном.

----------


## Ильят

*Dron*

Обещанная цитата:
Донец А. М. "Учение о верном познании в философии мадхъямики-прасангики":
А также, указывает Чжамьян Шепа, "когда глаз видит цвет и форму кувшина, то видит не весь кувшин, а только какую-то одну сторону. Это относится и к другим аятанам - звуку, запаху, вкусу и осязаемому" [Чжамьян Шепа, 3, л. 29Б]. В ситуации зрительного восприятия кувшина видят только часть его составляющих - то, что обращено к глазам, - но не воспринимают другие части, а также те составляющие (аятаны), которые обнаруживаются иными органами чувств - осязанием и так далее. Поскольку же кувшин полагают неотделимым от его частей, а его восприятие - от их восприятия, то подобное восприятие только части его составляющих нельзя признать восприятием кувшина. И так как кувшин не воспринимается, то неприемлемо считать его непосредственным объектом восприятия.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Как образ неконцептуального восприятия может определяться концептуально?


Сам в недоумении, но поскольку сие  утверждали вы, то я и добиваюсь, пока безуспешно, вразумительного ответа от вас. 




> Он оставляет отпечаток. А этот отпечаток уже познается (определяется) концептуально.


В данном сообщении видна сильная привязанность к концепции постоянства. Желаете обсудить или согласитесь без обсуждения?



> У вас есть чувственное восприятие? Если да, то "зафиксируйте" его объект. Это и будет образ.


Желание и последующая попытка, в соответствии с желанием и в разрез с реальностью,  что-либо зафиксировать, это от привязанности к постоянству. От привязанностей надо освобождаться, но не культивировать их, укрепляясь в неведении.

----------


## Нико

> Конечно, глаза же не приписывают. А самобытие приписано - спорить с Ламримом не будете? generic image - не знаю, что такое. В МП глаза видят основу явления (snang gzhi), которая в верном познании является 'dzin stangs kyi yul. Никакого отношения к самобытию основа явления не имеет.
> В силу неведения складываются привычки концептуализировать определенным образом (в соответствии с неведением - приписыванием).
> Потемкинскую деревню, воспринимаемую чувственно, можно приписывать (как вода приписывается миражу), а можно воспринимать неконцептуально (как две луны) - об этом и спор с Дроном.


Глазами мы видим не основу явления, но его привычный для нас образ, сфофрмированный прошлой кармой и неведением. Вы же не видите отдельные части компьютера перед собой? Вы видите его общий образ только.... Именно поэтому в МП и не признаётся достоверное чувственное восприятие. Т.е. признается, как восприятие объекта в целом (типа, компьютера как компьютера), но оговаривается, что это же восприятие ложно, потому что оно воспринимает объект как самосущий.

----------


## Ильят

> Сам в недоумении, но поскольку сие  утверждали вы, то я и добиваюсь, пока безуспешно, вразумительного ответа от вас.


Я ж подразумеваю, что вы в курсе про процесс восприятия - отпечатка - определения




> СВ данном сообщении видна сильная привязанность к концепции постоянства. Желаете обсудить или согласитесь без обсуждения?


Как вам будет угодно

----------


## Ильят

> Глазами мы видим не основу явления, но его привычный для нас образ, сфофрмированный прошлой кармой и неведением. Вы же не видите отдельные части компьютера перед собой? Вы видите его общий образ только.... Именно поэтому в МП и не признаётся достоверное чувственное восприятие. Т.е. признается, как восприятие объекта в целом (типа, компьютера как компьютера), но оговаривается, что это же восприятие ложно, потому что оно воспринимает объект как самосущий.


Нико! Пожалуйста...

Глаза не видят образ. Образ принимает чувственное сознание (см. Мадхъямакаватара):

"Подобно тому, как там из пустоты будет рождаться
Сознание в виде того отражения и т. д."
"При познании сознание уподобляется своему объекту, копирует его (rjes byed). Например, при восприятии синего сознание принимает вид синего".

Глаза видят именно отдельные части - цветные пятна (основу явления - множество). 

Нико! Пожалуйста...

Общее - вообще объект концептуального ума.

Нико! Пожалуйста, не ограничивайтесь изучением Ламрима!
Мадхъямакаватара - это "общий вид" океана МП, где всё просто - мирское и высшее. Высшее исследовал - мирское - что там происходит в восприятии - можно не исследовать.
Ламрим - рассмотрение поверхности океана МП - поверхностное, приблизительное увязывание высшего и мирского.
Комментарии последователей Цонкапы (Кейдуб Чже, Жамьян Шепа, Гедюн Дандар, и т.д.) - подробное рассмотрение сложных моментов - глубин океана МП.
И чем глубже, тем больше используется терминов, несущих определенную смысловую нагрузку, связанную с другими терминами. Все эти термины с их нагрузками и связями изучаются в дуйре и лориге с помощью диспутов. Без этого вглубь океана МП не проникнешь.

А. М. Донец. "Проблемы базового сознания и реальности внешнего в дацанской философии"
"Исследование тибетоязычной философской литературы приводит к мысли, что лишь последовательное и систематическое прорабатывание обязательной дацанской литературы может послужить единственно подходящим "плацдармом" для проникновения на "территорию" центральноазиатской философии. Ведь большинство авторов философских трактатов прошло курс дацанского обучения и поэтому в своих философских дискурсах (в том числе и в наставлениях, предназначенных нам, - прим. моё, И.К.) они оперируют категориями базовой системы, о содержании и объеме которых можно получить более или менее ясное представление исключительно путем детального изучения предмета "Собрание тем", а также ряда других, и никак иначе".

В переводах Ламрима и Нагрима эти термины (например, ldog pa) переводятся по-разному, в зависимости от контекста, чтобы было понятно несведущему в дуйре читателю. Оно, конечно, несведущему понятнее, но на самом деле это не дает проникнуть глубже.


А. М. Донец. "Базовая система дхармических категорий буддийских философов Центральной Азии"
"Работы по "Собранию тем" являются учебными пособиями, к детальному прорабатыванию которых обращаются сразу же при поступлении на религиозно-философские факультеты (mtshan nyid kyi grwa tshang) - базовые для данной системы монастырского образования.
Эти тексты имеют очень специфическую форму изложения материала, которая наилучшим образом подготавливает к диспуту - основному методу обучения - и приводит к вырабатыванию весьма своеобразного стиля философствования, сохраняющегося затем в течение всей последующей жизни. В связи с этим Ш. Онода пишет: "Тексты жанра bsdus grwa были одними из влиятельных работ тибетской философской литературы, ибо больше, чем любой другой жанр текстов, они определяли, как философы в преобладающих традициях тибетского буддизма (наши Учителя - прим. моё, И.К.) рассуждали и концептуализировали" [Онода, 1992, с. 59].
Предполагается, что указанные работы знакомят с основными категориями системы Дигнаги-Дхармакирти, которую условно именуют "саутрантикой, следующей доказательству" (rigs pa`I rjes `brang). Подобное ознакомление делает возможным последующее детальное прорабатывание текстов по этой системе, а также обеспечивает стандартной терминологией, которая используется при объяснении других учебных предметов и написании философских трактатов по разной тематике. Так, Дж. Дрейфус констатирует: "Большинство тибетских философских рассмотрений отражает сильное влияние Дхармакирти. Они включают его словарь, даже когда рассматривают философию мадхъямаки. Такие понятия Дхармакирти, как валидное познание и исключение, часто используются в монастырских дебатах на разные темы. Формат дебатов, который еще очень популярен среди тибетцев, тоже базируется в основном на логике Дхармакирти, такова же и большая часть базового словаря, используемого тибетскими студентами (- нашими будущими Учителями - прим. моё, И.К.) в их образовании. Это обеспечивает тибетских философов стандартной терминологией, которая используется как каркас для исследования в различных областях буддийской философии" [Дрейфус, 1997, с. 19-20].
Изложенное убедительно свидетельствует о том, что установление круга значений базовых терминов, объясняемых в работах по "Собранию тем", служит своеобразным ключом к адекватному уяснению смыслосодержания тибетоязычных религиозно-философских текстов, особенно - устанавливающих воззрение. В отечественной же буддологии этому предмету пока уделялось не так уж и много внимания. В известной мере это объясняется несколько пренебрежительным отношением к "учебникам", а также специфической формой изложения материала в текстах данного типа, крайне затрудняющей адекватное уяснение их смысла. Следствием этого является малодоступность для отечественных буддологов (и буддистов - прим. моё, И.К.) содержания огромного массива тибетоязычной философской литературы и довольно слабое понимание того стиля философствования, который формируется у студентов (- наших будущих Учителей - прим. моё, И.К.) в процессе изучения курса "Собрание тем".
Термин bsdus grwa ("собрание тем"), в широком смысле, обозначает вводный курс обучения, включающий последовательное изучение трех базовых предметов, которые с известной долей условности называют онтологией (bsdus grwa), эпистемологией (blo rig) и логикой (rtags rig). В более же узком смысле - это то, что объясняется в работах по "Собранию тем", то есть, преимущественно, "онтология". Поскольку рассмотрение категорий подобной "онтологии" составляет основное содержание работ по "Собранию тем", их знание предполагается последующим ознакомлением с логикой, эпистемологией и другими учебными предметами, а также служит своеобразным фундаментом для изучения тибетоязычной философской литературы, то, очевидно, исследованием именно этой базовой системы категорий и нужно заняться в первую очередь"

К истории буддологической школы Ф.И. Щербатского
М. Н. Кожевникова
К истории создания Института буддийской культуры (ИНБУК) АН СССР: 1927-1930 гг. Значение научных экспедиций школы академика Щербатского
(Конференция «Рериховские чтения». СПб., 2003).
http://mk-site.spb.ru/buddhism/buddhology-history/113/

"Востриков же, со своей стороны, начав работу над Праманавартикой, сам сформулировал проблемы следующим образом: "Особенно же меня печалит то обстоятельство, что я совершенно не знаю тибетских определений философских понятий. Без них можно было бы обойтись, если бы я знал хорошо тибетский язык, но я тибетский язык знаю плохо, а определения же не знаю совсем. А без этого я не в состоянии обсудить как следует, не в состоянии добиться от моих лам настоящих объяснений. И я все больше чувствую, что мне необходимо здесь последовать примеру лам и просто напросто вызубрить наизусть bsdus grwa, rtags rigs и blo rigs и потом со здешними монахами хувараками устроить нечто наподобие chos rgwa.
…
Обермиллер берется за изучение рекомендованных курсов и отзывается об этом следующим образом: "Относительно первого из этих сочинений (т. е. текста "Дуйра" Агван-Даши. – М. К.) могу сказать, что оно мне принесло очень большую пользу, тем более, что дало мне в четкой ясной форме определения многих необходимых терминов и полные перечисления … понятий". После того, как мы посидели над Дуй-ра и все время при этом упражнялись в тальчира (формулах логического вывода. – М. К.), мы приступили к Ло-Ригу. Здесь довольно много мне было уже известно по Nyayabindu[25], но очень многое я встретил впервые." 
В Ацагате Обермиллер исписал две толстые общие тетради конспектами определений понятий по Дуй-ра и переводом текста Лорига (неопубликованный перевод на английский язык под названием "The Categories of Knowledge" – в Архиве СПб О ИВ РАН Фонд 100, оп.1. №16). В дальнейшем выписки из обермиллеровского перевода вошли в работу Ф. И. Щербатского по буддийской логике. 
Востриков в следующем году пишет (от 21 июля 28 г.): " Занимаюсь я сейчас еще и по bsdus grwa, ибо чую, что чем дальше, тем больше становится это мне необходимым для бесед с ламами – пожалуй, не меньше, чем монгольский язык. Пока что дело дается не так быстро, как хочется, но если дальше пойдет лучше, то из этой работы может выйти статья, если не целая книга и причем по вопросу новому и в сущности очень важному для чтения и проникновения в самую суть и строй тибетской комментаторской оригинальной литературы."
.

----------

Lungrig (20.07.2013)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Я ж подразумеваю, что вы в курсе про процесс восприятия - отпечатка - определения


?! 
Довольно странное заявление для мадхьямика прасангика. Разве данная система не признает: 
- отсутствие необходимости существования чего-либо признаваемого обоими оппонентами в диспуте;
- вполне достаточным для использования в диспуте, того, что высказано и соответственно признано оппонентом?




> Как вам будет угодно


Понял, не желаете, не буду настаивать. Насильно мил не будешь.

----------


## Ильят

> ?! 
> Довольно странное заявление для мадхьямика прасангика. Разве данная система не признает: 
> - отсутствие необходимости существования чего-либо признаваемого обоими оппонентами в диспуте;
> - вполне достаточным для использования в диспуте, того, что высказано и соответственно признано оппонентом?


Условное существование процесса восприятия - отпечатка - определения признает и данная система

----------


## Пилигрим

> Условное существование процесса восприятия - отпечатка - определения признает и данная система


Согласен. Но мадхьямику прасангику, все равно признает это его оппонент или нет. Только поэтому я и удивился, когда вы сказали, что рассчитывали на то, что я это знаю.

Когда вы собираетесь утверждать существование образа в чувственном восприятии, вы должны быть готовы к тому, что вас попросят это обосновать. Обосновать можно двумя путями, либо напрямую указать на него, либо обосновать,  используя непротиворечивые доводы. Первое (напрямую указать) вы не можете, по причине не определимости существования образа чувственно. Второе вам так же не удалось,  последующее определение концептуально, по сему, определяемый так образ всегда будет смешан с постоянством, а значит, не будет соответствовать воспринятому чувственно. Если же вы, несмотря на это, будете настаивать на том, что последующим определением, достоверно определили воспринятое чувственно, то естественно возникает вопрос: Почему вы не соглашаетесь с теми кто настаивает на том, что в таком случае вы чувственно воспринимаете самобытие?

----------


## Ильят

> Согласен. Но мадхьямику прасангику, все равно признает это его оппонент или нет. Только поэтому я и удивился, когда вы сказали, что рассчитывали на то, что я это знаю.
> 
> Когда вы собираетесь утверждать существование образа в чувственном восприятии, вы должны быть готовы к тому, что вас попросят это обосновать. Обосновать можно двумя путями, либо напрямую указать на него, либо обосновать,  используя непротиворечивые доводы. Первое (напрямую указать) вы не можете, по причине не определимости существования образа чувственно. Второе вам так же не удалось,  последующее определение концептуально, по сему, определяемый так образ всегда будет смешан с постоянством, а значит, не будет соответствовать воспринятому чувственно. Если же вы, несмотря на это, будете настаивать на том, что последующим определением, достоверно определили воспринятое чувственно, то естественно возникает вопрос: Почему вы не соглашаетесь с теми кто настаивает на том, что в таком случае вы чувственно воспринимаете самобытие?


Если некто согласен, что нечто, воспринятое чувственно, потом концептуально определяется, то что такое то, что воспринято чувственно и потом концептуально определяется? Это и будет "образ". Если чувственно ничего не воспринимается, то и определять нечего, тогда и чувственного познания нет. С относительной т.з. это - нигилизм (bskur 'debs).

Что значит "смешан с постоянством"? Он либо постоянный, либо непостоянный.

Вы хотите сказать, что если нечто является определяемым концептуально, оно охватывается постоянным?
Тогда приходим к тому, что кувшин является постоянным, так как является определяемым концептуально.
Аргумент обоснован, а с охватыванием вы согласны.
Если вы согласны, что кувшин является постоянным, тогда приходим к тому, что:
кувшин не является dngos po (vastu), так как является постоянным. Согласие невозможно.

Кроме того, неконцептуально воспринимаемый образ не может определяться концептуально, так как в него "входит" ('jug) неконцептуальный обладатель объекта (yul can, visayin). А концептуальный обладатель объекта "входит" только в концепты.

Кроме того:
Кувшин, воспринятый чувственно; его определение как кувшина является относительно достоверным, так как он в качестве объекта способа восприятия-признавания существует.

Я согласен, что самобытие воспринимается чувственно.

Самобытие; оно не является воспринимаемым неконцептуально, так как оно не существует помимо его концептуального признавания

----------


## Dron

> Почему же ты не соглашаешься с этим?
> 
> *Н: если нечто является образом, воспринимаемым неконцептуально обывателем, оно охватывается тем, что отрицается АА*


Не соглашаюсь, потому что образ самосущего не отрицается.





> В чем отличие сватантрического кувшина от самого кувшина - единого?


От твоего единого? Он у тебя либо свататнтрический, либо вообще от саутрантиков, вот им можно было бы предъявить связь между самосущей единичностью, ее познаваемостью и следующей из этого  необходимостью воспринимать все признаки кувшина не в соответствии с принятым в миру,а в соответствии с Реальностью. В любом случае- это не мирской кувшин.






> Т.е. вещи, которые установлены чувственными сознаниями и условно существуют и потому не отрицаются логикой, могут быть установлены как условно существующие вне связи с логикой, правильно исследующей реальность, т.е. отвечающей на вопрос: «есть самобытие или нет?»
> Согласен?
> 
> где:
> 1. вне связи с логикой, правильно исследующей реальность, т.е. отвечающей на вопрос: «есть самобытие или нет?»
> =
> 2. без касания вопроса "соответствует ли явленное чувственным его способу существования"


Да, верно.




> Я спрашивал: Образ самосущего им явлен, а самосущее ими не устанавливается?
> *А что ими устанавливается, условно существует и не отрицается логикой?*
> 
> 
> *А что ими устанавливается, условно существует и не отрицается логикой?*
> 1. образ самосущего?
> 2. само самосущее?
> 3. иное (нужно указать)?


Образ самосущего. Но это в миру не рассматривается, по известным тебе причинам. Самосущее ими не устанавливается, ведь это противоречит АА.






> 1 момент - образ, в котором явлено самосущее (самосущий кувшин)?
> 2 момент он неконцептуально воссоздается ментальным


Сразу стоп.
1. момент, когда явлен ОБРАЗ самосущего, но НЕ САМОСУЩЕЕ.
2. А в МП он концептуально воссоздается ментальным:
Ты перескакиваешь с одного на другое.
Если желаешь говорить о самосущем, то надо говорить так
1 момент, когда самосущее НЕ ЯВЛЕНО
2 Ментальное конструирование явленности самосущего.
Не путай предмет обсуждения.
Если ведешь речь о верном восприятии чувственными образа самосущего, помни, что он, образ, не самосущий.
Если ведешь речь о чувственном восприятии самосущего, то помни, что это восприятие - ложно, что означает-самосущее не является, ибо несуществующее не является.





[QUOTE]


> Образ миража в неконцептуальном восприятии = образ самобытия. Так?
> Образ миража в неконцептуальном восприятии безошибочен в качестве миража, но ложен в качестве отражения действительной пальмы?


Да.



> Какая в неконцептуальном образе миража может быть действительная пальма? Какое может быть отражение действительной пальмы, если отражать нечего?


Ну вот, ты врубился в соотношение существующего образа самосущего и несуществующего самосущего.



> Образ, который некоторые ошибочно полагают в качестве отражения действительной пальмы, - это неконц. образ миража или концепт действительной пальмы?


Миража, конечно. Пальма тут у нас пример самосущего



> Ошибочное полагание - концептуальное приписывание неконц. образу миража концепта действительной пальмы или что?


Концептуальное приписывание миражу существования в качестве отражения действительной пальмы.







> Раз никто, значит, две луны - не воображаемое, не фантазия, а неконц. обманчивая явленность - видимость.


 Если две Луны- не воображаемое, то на обеих есть по советскому не воображаемому луноходу, или как?






> Я спрашиваю про образ, в котором явлено самосущее:
> Я: А что и чему несамосущему приписывает реальность - самосущность?


Самосущность приписывается образам самосущего, которые... ну, ты понял.




> Неведение - концептуальное приписывание самосущности несамосущему - приписывает воспринятому чувственно образу, в котором явлено несамосущее (до концептуального определения воспринятого), или приписывает концепту, а до концептуального определения воспринятый чувственно образ не является образом, в котором явлено самосущее?


ПРиписывание осуществляется когда образ воссоздан ментальным. Что не мешает ему быть пустым в момент явленности чувственному.
Пример- все до единой вещи, явленные чувственному нараков, пусты, вне зависимости от того, известно это наракам, или нет. Согласен? 


[QUOTE]Я: Вот у не-святого возникает образ-отражение несамосущего кувшина. Почему ты это называешь "ложной реальностью, явленностью самосущего, образом самосущего", если кувшин, явленный в образе, не самосущий?[
Я не это называю ложной явленностью. Если мыне рассматриваем соотношение между тем, как кувшин существует, и как он ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ. То это вполне верное восприятие.
А это вполне можно не рассматривать в миру, и не ошибаться относительно трех критериев, помнишь)?





> Ты же согласился, что
> "у не-святого возникает образ-отражение несамосущего кувшина"!!!
> 
> Давай, ты сначала разберись в своем уме, а потом отвечай:
> 1. образу несамосущего кувшина приписывается "самосущий кувшин"
> или
> 2. образ самосущего кувшина правильно определяется как "самосущий кувшин"


Давай, я не буду разбираться в своем уме,  а просто дополню высказывание:
У не святого возникает образ несамосущего кувшина. Ведь других кувшинов, кроме как несамосущих, нет, верно? Так что такой образ вполне может считаться образом -отражением несамосущего кувшина. Это верно относительно того, что принято в мире. Хотя сам не святой об этом вообще может не знать. Иными словами - не важно, что думают являющиеся верному с т.з. мира чувственному не святые. Да и животные. И нараки. И боги. Они видят образы, которые принято считать отражением пустых вещей. Точка.

В то же время, сам образ является ему как самосущий, поэтому, его восприятие ложно относительно Реальности. Ведь в Реальности, зримой Арьей, нет ничего, что можно было отразить в цвете, звуке, и т.д. Нет ни малейшей частицы такового.
Не отражающее Реальность ложно относительно Реальности. Согласен?







> У Дрона концептуальное приписывание самосущего и его след - привычка мыслить соответственно - определяют неконцептуальное восприятие!!!
> Даже сказать более нечего.
> Ты, наверно, считаешь, что признающие звук постоянным постепенно начинают неконцептуально воспринимать образ постоянства звука?
> А признающие мираж за воду постепенно начинают неконцептуально воспринимать образ воды вместо образа миража?


Почему нет? Только не забывай, что это будет ЛОЖНОЕ восприятие.




> Если определился, что не-святому явлен образ самосущего кувшина, то забудь о приписывании "самосущего кувшина" образу самосущего кувшина.


См выше.  





> Ну наконец-то! Итак, определение образа самосущего кувшина как "самосущего кувшина" является правильным и потому не является приписыванием.


Ты не увидел, что речь идет о восприятии ложном: 


> как явленного ложному чувственному


? 
Увидь уже.




> Если ты всё еще считаешь, что неведение приписывает, тогда скажи - что приписывает и чему?


См выше





> Ты всё еще считаешь, что АА направлен против правильного определения самосущего кувшина как "самосущего кувшина"?


НИкогда так не считал. Надо понимать оппонента в контексте, создаваемом оппонентом, а не в своем собственном.
Поэтому одни и те же вопросы задаются многократно.




> Вот образ двух лун определился правильно как "две луны". Анализ показал, что двух лун нет. Зачем же направлять анализ против того правильного определения образа?


И без АА ясно, что это неправильное определение. Вот ты собрался в Дхарамсалу, покупаешь билеты. Ты купишь такие, где написано- "билет в образ Дхарамсалы"?




> Ты: НЕведение- неправильное определение.
> Я: неправильное определение чего? Явленного в неконц. восприятии несамосущего (в качестве образа) как самосущего?


Да. С учетом выше написанной пространной телеги про две относительные истины. НЕ игнорируй ее.





> Конечно, есть. Думаешь, у кирпичей в кирпичном доме кирпичного цвета нет кирпичного цвета?


У кирпичей)))? Конечно, есть.
Однако, теперь ты обязан признать, что, допустим,электроны, составляющие эти кирпичи, также кирпичного цвета. Признаешь, или отказываешься?





> Я: Понимаю буквально. Например, кувшин - вещь, установленная чувственно. Согласен? Он, установленный чувственно, по-твоему, является самосущим? Да или нет? Нет - чувственное не воспринимает самосущее никак. Да - самосущее (самосущий кувшин) существует условно и не отрицается логикой.


См выше.





> Это вещи, но не образ, не характеристики, однако это один ложный объект - самосущие характеристики
> Я: Если ты считаешь, что "установленная чувственными вещь" - одна, то какая разница в контекстах?
> 
> Разница такая- называется *две* истины, *два* разных взгляда, *разных* контекста в отношении *одного* объекта - не характеристики, однако это один ложный объект - самосущие характеристики
> Я все верно понял?)


Ты все понял неверно. Такой объект-образ самосущего. 




> Ты: Так тоже можно, ведь основа для приписывания "кувшин" сама по себе не кувшин.
> Я: Основа для приписывания - это у тебя что? о, что видят глаза?


То, что принято называть- видимое глазами.




> Ты: Основа для приписывания, это то, что в мире принято называть кувшином.
> Я: Концепт, что-ли? Или образ? Или сам кувшин-единое? Или что?


Сама по себе она ничем не является. НАЗЫВАТЬСЯ может как угодно- кувшин, образ кувшина, образ ментального, созданный на основе чувственного и т.д.






> А единый воспринимается глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием? Нет - отказываешься от своей прошлой т.з.


Поскольку установлено, что ты пытался впарить непрасангический кувшин, есть смысл рассмотреть этот единый кувшин повнимательнее. Мне кажется, что ты привешиваешь туда непрасангические смыслы.

Под словом единый ты понимаешь, похоже- неделимый, так?





> А: самобытие; оно в качестве ложного не отрицается анализом, так как оно в качестве ложного доказано этим анализом как ложное
> Н: согласен
> А: самобытие; оно в качестве ложного отрицается анализом, так как оно не существует.


Неверно



> Где здесь необоснованный аргумент или отсутствие охвата? Нет того и другого - соглашайся, что доказанное анализом как ложное отрицается этим анализом. Или признавай нелогичность своей т.з.


Ты перепутал самобытие по сути, и самобытие в качестве познаваемого ошибочным познанием. Согласен?










> Это самый обычный кувшин. Он воспринимается как единое - один кувшин. Вопрос в том, воспринимается ли он лишь конц. или неконц.?


Если это самый обычный кувшин, то вопрос только в том- признаешь ли ты видимый единый кувшин, или нет? 




> Этот вопрос обыватели не ставят.


НУ вот, а мой вопрос- вполне ставят, так что ответь.



> Если неконц. - противоречит АА (сватантрический кувшин). Лишь конц. - МП.


По простому это будет так: понимает ли младенец, что видит кувшин? Нет. Но он его видит? Да. Согласен)?
Вот и все, и не надо путать относительную истину с концепциями сватантриков в и саутрантиков.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Тебе придется признать, что у электронов есть цвет, или откажись от концепции "заимствованного, несобственного цвета".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Конечно, есть. Думаешь, у кирпичей в кирпичном доме кирпичного цвета нет кирпичного цвета?
> 			
> 		
> 
> У кирпичей)))? Конечно, есть.
> Однако, теперь ты обязан признать, что, допустим,электроны, составляющие эти кирпичи, также кирпичного цвета. Признаешь, или отказываешься?


А-ха-ха, прасангики троллят друг друга : )

----------

Кунсанг (27.04.2013)

----------


## Dron

> А-ха-ха, прасангики троллят друг друга : )


И?

----------


## Нико

> И?


Дрон, как я успела соскучиться по твоему "и".)))))

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, как я успела соскучиться по твоему "и".)))))


А вконтакт тебе уже не интересен? Ох уж.

----------


## Нико

> А вконтакт тебе уже не интересен? Ох уж.


Я отвечу, если что

----------


## Ильят

> Не соглашаюсь, потому что образ самосущего не отрицается.





> Обыватель всегда воспринимает образ самобытия, поэтому всегда противоречи тАА.


Согласен, что образ самосущего не отрицается АА, но всегда противоречит АА?




> От твоего единого? Он у тебя либо свататнтрический, либо вообще от саутрантиков, вот им можно было бы предъявить связь между самосущей единичностью, ее познаваемостью и следующей из этого  необходимостью воспринимать все признаки кувшина не в соответствии с принятым в миру,а в соответствии с Реальностью. В любом случае- это не мирской кувшин.


Дрон, вот есть обычный сам кувшин, который познается всеми - обывателями и святыми вне самахиты - единый, цельный, одно, единый предмет познания.
Этот кувшин:
1. либо только концепт - без малейшего даже намека на наличие какого-то подобного кувшина за пределами концепта,
2. либо за пределами концепта имеется хоть что-то единое, цельное, одно, единый предмет познания, на который, условно говоря, "накладывается" концепт кувшина.
Ты, согласившись с тем, что единый сам кувшин воспринимается глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием, согласился со 2 вариантом. Тогда как МП соглашается только с 1 вариантом.
Т.е. это не мой и не твой кувшин.
Далее можно разбирать - к какой из фил. школ - от вайбхашиков до сватантриков - относится твое воззрение:
Этот сам единый кувшин имеет соб. признак = является соб. признаком - с этим согласны все школы, в т.ч. и МП (где подобный кувшин - лишь концепт).
Этот сам единый кувшин, _воспринимаемый глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием_, имеет соб. признак = является соб. признаком - с этим согласны все "реалисты".

Просто разберись в своем воззрении.

Я: Т.е. вещи, которые установлены чувственными сознаниями и условно существуют и потому *не отрицаются логикой*, могут быть установлены как условно существующие *вне связи с логикой*, правильно исследующей реальность, т.е. отвечающей на вопрос: «есть самобытие или нет?»
Согласен?

где:
1. вне связи с логикой, правильно исследующей реальность, т.е. отвечающей на вопрос: «есть самобытие или нет?»
=
2. без касания вопроса "соответствует ли явленное чувственным его способу существования"




> Да, верно.


А в Ламриме сказано, что условно существующее устанавливается именно *в связи с логикой*, правильно исследую-
щей реальность - оно должно быть неуязвимо для такой логики и поэтому не должно отрицаться ей:
—[Мы] считаем условно существующим то, что
...
*неуязвимо для логики*, правильно исследую-
щей реальность, т.е. [отвечающей на вопрос]: «Есть
самобытие или нет?»107 А противоположное считаем
несуществующим.

Вот и противоречие МП.

"Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует"

Я: что устанавливается чувственными сознаниями, условно существует и не отрицается логикой?
Сказано: "установленные ими вещи" - это что: собственные характеристики или их образ?



> #635 Это вещи. *Не образ*, не характеристики. Вещи. Понимай буквально.


Теперь пишешь:



> *Образ самосущего*. Но это в миру не рассматривается, по известным тебе причинам. Самосущее ими не устанавливается, ведь это противоречит АА.


Выдумываешь на ходу. Лучше бы умные книги почитал...

Думаешь, Цонкапа, написав "вещи", имел в виду образы?
Если "вещи" в цитате заменить на "образы": "установленные ими вещи как образы условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой", то в этом не будет никакого смысла, т.к. все - от саутрантиков до прасангиков - согласны, что восприятие любых образов (кувшина, двух лун, волосков) является верным познанием этих образов. Эти образы "автоматом" условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой.
Поэтому в цитате речь не идет об образах самобытия (образах самобытийных вещей).

Единственный верный смысл этой цитаты:

"Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи (кувшин, а не самобытие и не образы самобытия) установлены ими без самобытия, поэтому условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что при последующем концептуальном определении этих вещей представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение при последующем концептуальном определении этих вещей приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует".

Кроме того:
Чувственное восприятие двух лун устанавливает или не устанавливает две луны?
Согласен с такой фразой:
"Ум, определяющий две луны. Установленная им вещь условно существует, поэтому не отрицаются логикой"?

Кроме того, чувственным сознаниям явлен образ самосущего и образ, например, кувшина. Это два образа (явлены одновременно или последовательно?) или один (самосущее и кувшин, явленные в одном образе, - синонимы)?




> Сразу стоп.
> 1. момент, когда явлен ОБРАЗ самосущего, но НЕ САМОСУЩЕЕ.
> 2. А в МП он концептуально воссоздается ментальным:
> Ты перескакиваешь с одного на другое.
> Если желаешь говорить о самосущем, то надо говорить так
> 1 момент, когда самосущее НЕ ЯВЛЕНО
> 2 Ментальное конструирование явленности самосущего.
> Не путай предмет обсуждения.
> Если ведешь речь о верном восприятии чувственными образа самосущего, помни, что он, образ, не самосущий.
> Если ведешь речь о чувственном восприятии самосущего, то помни, что это восприятие - ложно, что означает-самосущее не является, ибо несуществующее не является.


А между первым и вторым где чувственное восприятие образа самосущего?
Про самосущность образа даже не вспоминаю - нет смысла.
Вот как раз в том и ложность чувственного, что самосущее ему является (у меня - только как концепт, у тебя - как образ), но не пребывает. Разницу между snang tshul и gnas tshul знаешь?

Я: Образ миража в неконцептуальном восприятии = образ самобытия. Так?
Образ миража в неконцептуальном восприятии безошибочен в качестве миража, но ложен в качестве отражения действительной пальмы?




> Да.


Т.е. у тебя один и тот же неконцептуальный образ - и образ миража, и образ отражения действительной пальмы?!
Тогда, наверно, он и образом кувшина будет, и образом пространства, валенка и т.д. :-)
Дрон, образ миража - это образ только миража.




> Ну вот, ты врубился в соотношение существующего образа самосущего и несуществующего самосущего.


Я просто показываю тебе бессмысленность твоего примера с миражом. В неконцептуально воспринимаемом образе миража (кувшина) нет никакой воды (самобытия). Ошибка - в концептуальном определении образа.




> Миража, конечно. Пальма тут у нас пример самосущего


Образ пальмы (воды) - это концептуальный образ, концепт, ошибочно "наложенный" на неконцептуально воспринимаемый образ миража.




> Концептуальное приписывание миражу существования в качестве отражения действительной пальмы.


При чем тут "отражение"?




> Если две Луны- не воображаемое, то на обеих есть по советскому не воображаемому луноходу, или как?


Воображение - концептуальное придумывание. Две луны, воспринимаемые неконцептуально, придуманы?




> Самосущность приписывается образам самосущего, которые... ну, ты понял.


Образ самосущего кувшина определяется как "самосущий кувшин" - это приписывание?




> ПРиписывание осуществляется когда образ воссоздан ментальным. Что не мешает ему быть пустым в момент явленности чувственному.
> Пример- все до единой вещи, явленные чувственному нараков, пусты, вне зависимости от того, известно это наракам, или нет. Согласен?


Т,е. при неконцептуальном восприятии образа кувшина кувшин, явленный в этом образе, пуст от самосущего. Так? А потом, при воссоздании ментальным, этому кувшину конц. приписывается самосущность?

Я: Вот у не-святого возникает образ-отражение несамосущего кувшина. Почему ты это называешь "ложной реальностью, явленностью самосущего, образом самосущего", если кувшин, явленный в образе, не самосущий?[



> Я не это называю ложной явленностью. Если мы не рассматриваем соотношение между тем, как кувшин существует, и как он ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ. То это вполне верное восприятие.


Т.е. ты согласен, что у не-святого возникает образ-отражение несамосущего кувшина?




> А это вполне можно не рассматривать в миру, и не ошибаться относительно трех критериев, помнишь)?


А про третий критерий забыл? как кувшин существует, и как он ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ

—[Мы] считаем условно существующим то, что
...
*неуязвимо для логики, правильно исследую-
щей реальность, т.е. [отвечающей на вопрос]: «Есть
самобытие или нет?»* А противоположное считаем
несуществующим.




> Давай, я не буду разбираться в своем уме,  а просто дополню высказывание:
> У не святого возникает образ несамосущего кувшина. Ведь других кувшинов, кроме как несамосущих, нет, верно? Так что такой образ вполне может считаться образом -отражением несамосущего кувшина. Это верно относительно того, что принято в мире. Хотя сам не святой об этом вообще может не знать. Иными словами - не важно, что думают являющиеся верному с т.з. мира чувственному не святые. Да и животные. И нараки. И боги. Они видят образы, которые принято считать отражением пустых вещей. Точка.
> 
> В то же время, сам образ является ему как самосущий, поэтому, его восприятие ложно относительно Реальности. Ведь в Реальности, зримой Арьей, нет ничего, что можно было отразить в цвете, звуке, и т.д. Нет ни малейшей частицы такового.
> Не отражающее Реальность ложно относительно Реальности. Согласен?


Взрыв мозга!!! :-)



> У не святого возникает образ несамосущего кувшина





> В то же время, сам образ является ему как самосущий


Без комментариев! Добавить нечего...

У не святого возникает образ несамосущего кувшина. И он является ему только как образ несамосущего кувшина. Иначе говоря, он является ему как несамосущий кувшин, явленный в образе.




> Почему нет? Только не забывай, что это будет ЛОЖНОЕ восприятие.


Потому что всё это - концептуальные приписывания.




> См выше.


Чего см. выше?



> сам образ является ему как самосущий


Если ты всё еще считаешь, что неведение приписывает, тогда скажи - что приписывает и чему?
Если определился, что не-святому явлен образ самосущего кувшина, то забудь о приписывании "самосущего кувшина" образу самосущего кувшина.




> Ты не увидел, что речь идет о восприятии ложном: ?


А какая разница? Речь ведь идет об определении образа, а не объекта способа восприятия-признавания.
1. Определение самобытийного кувшина, явленного в образе, как самобытийного кувшина, не является ложным определением.
2. Определение миража, явленного в образе, как воды, является ложным определением - приписыванием воды.
3. Определение двух лун, явленных в образе, как двух лун, не является ложным определением.

При этом все три являются ложными чувственными, т.к. их объекты способа восприятия-признавания не существуют.




> И без АА ясно, что это неправильное определение.


Почему неправильное-то?
Определению образа параллельно - есть у этого образа объект восприятия-признавания или нет.




> У кирпичей)))? Конечно, есть.
> Однако, теперь ты обязан признать, что, допустим,электроны, составляющие эти кирпичи, также кирпичного цвета. Признаешь, или отказываешься?


Пример с кирпичами - только пример. Пусть и электроны, составляющие эти кирпичи, также будут кирпичного цвета (т.е. будут способными вызвать восприятие кирпичного цвета).

Я: Понимаю буквально. Например, кувшин - вещь, установленная чувственно. Согласен? Он, установленный чувственно, по-твоему, является самосущим? Да или нет? Нет - чувственное не воспринимает самосущее никак. Да - самосущее (самосущий кувшин) существует условно и не отрицается логикой.



> См выше.


См. выше:



> #635 Это вещи. *Не образ*, не характеристики. Вещи. Понимай буквально


.

А: самобытие; оно в качестве ложного не отрицается анализом, так как оно в качестве ложного доказано этим анализом как ложное
Н: согласен
А: самобытие; оно в качестве ложного отрицается анализом, так как оно не существует.



> Неверно


Что неверно?
Аргумент (самобытие не существует) не обоснован? Думаешь, самобытие существует?
Охвата нет? Думаешь, если нечто не существует, оно не охватывается тем, что это нечто в качестве ложного отрицается анализом? Т.е. думаешь, несуществующее не обязательно отрицается анализом в качестве ложного? Ну приведи пример несуществующего, которое не отрицается анализом в качестве ложного.




> Ты перепутал самобытие по сути, и самобытие в качестве познаваемого ошибочным познанием. Согласен?


Суть самобытия - познаваемое ошибочным познанием.




> Если это самый обычный кувшин, то вопрос только в том- признаешь ли ты видимый единый кувшин, или нет?


Много раз писал - признаю видимый и воспринимаемый неконцептуально кувшин, без "единого" (в качестве основы явления кувшина, которая условно называется "кувшином").
признаю чувственно воспринимаемый кувшин - единое (в качестве концепта кувшина - результата чувственного восприятия).
Видимый единый кувшин - не признаю, т.к. единое не видится.




> По простому это будет так: понимает ли младенец, что видит кувшин? Нет. Но он его видит? Да. Согласен)?


младенец не понимает, что он видит именно кувшин (не знает что это), но он может видеть кувшин (основу явления кувшина) и воспринимать кувшин концептуально (как единое) без наименования.

----------


## Ильят

Что-то стало скучно...
Дошли до таких абсурдов...
А диспутов не получается...

Предлагаю наложить на Дрона епитимью :-)
Освоить дуйру, лориг и комм. к ним: "Ум и знание". Сборник лекций геше-лхарамбы Чжамьян Кенцзэ по учебнику Кунчен Жамьян Шадбы "Золотое ожерелье прекрасных Учений, проясняющих некоторые наставления [относительно] ума и ведания (ведания ума)". Перевод: Крапивина Р. Н. Изд-во С.-Петербургского университета, 2005
Донец А. М. "Базовая система дхармических категорий буддийских философов Центральной Азии", Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2009
Донец А. М. "Структура дхармы в свете принципа срединности", Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2010
(эти две на дхарма.ру еще есть)
Донец А. М. "Учение о верном познании в философии мадхъямики-прасангики"

А потом уже поговорить более предметно и со смыслом.

----------


## Dron

> Согласен, что образ самосущего не отрицается АА, но всегда противоречит АА?


Образ самосущего не отрицается АА, поскольку образ не самосущий. ВОСПРИЯТИЕ обывателя всегда противоречит АА, поскольку, соответственно АА, воспринимать нечего.
С чем тут спорить? С восприятием Арьев? Иди, спорь.
[QUOTE]


> Дрон, вот есть обычный сам кувшин, который познается всеми - обывателями и святыми вне самахиты - единый, цельный, одно, единый предмет познания.


Опасаюсь пока с тобой соглашаться, послушаю пока.



> Этот кувшин:
> 1. либо только концепт - без малейшего даже намека на наличие какого-то подобного кувшина за пределами концепта,
> 2. либо за пределами концепта имеется хоть что-то единое, цельное, одно, единый предмет познания, на который, условно говоря, "накладывается" концепт кувшина.
> Ты, согласившись с тем, что единый сам кувшин воспринимается глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием, согласился со 2 вариантом. Тогда как МП соглашается только с 1 вариантом.


За пределами концепта имеется кувшин, так в миру считается. Согласен?







> Т.е. это не мой и не твой кувшин.
> Далее можно разбирать - к какой из фил. школ - от вайбхашиков до сватантриков - относится твое воззрение:
> Этот сам единый кувшин имеет соб. признак = является соб. признаком - с этим согласны все школы, в т.ч. и МП (где подобный кувшин - лишь концепт).
> Этот сам единый кувшин, _воспринимаемый глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием_, имеет соб. признак = является соб. признаком - с этим согласны все "реалисты".





> Просто разберись в своем воззрении.


Это хороший совет.




> Я: Т.е. вещи, которые установлены чувственными сознаниями и условно существуют и потому *не отрицаются логикой*, могут быть установлены как условно существующие *вне связи с логикой*, правильно исследующей реальность, т.е. отвечающей на вопрос: «есть самобытие или нет?»
> Согласен?


Могут быть установлены, а как же. Ведь ты же установил, только что? 






> А в Ламриме сказано, что условно существующее устанавливается именно *в связи с логикой*, правильно исследую-
> щей реальность - оно должно быть неуязвимо для такой логики и поэтому не должно отрицаться ей:
> —[Мы] считаем условно существующим то, что
> ...
> *неуязвимо для логики*, правильно исследую-
> щей реальность, т.е. [отвечающей на вопрос]: «Есть
> самобытие или нет?»107 А противоположное считаем
> несуществующим.


Существование Антарктиды может быть установлено любым, ее увидевшим, вне зависимости от того, знает ли он про три критерия, или нет. И это будет верное установление.




> Вот и противоречие МП.


Ясно.




> "Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует"
> 
> Я: что устанавливается чувственными сознаниями, условно существует и не отрицается логикой?
> Сказано: "установленные ими вещи" - это что: собственные характеристики или их образ?


Это вещи, понимай буквально. Вещи.






> Думаешь, Цонкапа, написав "вещи", имел в виду образы?


Нет. Он имел ввиду вещи.





> Единственный верный смысл этой цитаты:
> 
> "Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи (кувшин, а не самобытие и не образы самобытия) установлены ими без самобытия,


Да?)))) Так прямо и установлены- "без самобытия"?) ЧУвственно? Ну, тогда ништяк)))



> Кроме того:
> Чувственное восприятие двух лун устанавливает или не устанавливает две луны?
> Согласен с такой фразой:
> "Ум, определяющий две луны. Установленная им вещь условно существует, поэтому не отрицаются логикой"?


НЕ согласен.Установлен образ двух лун, а не две луны.






> А между первым и вторым где чувственное восприятие образа самосущего?
> Про самосущность образа даже не вспоминаю - нет смысла.
> Вот как раз в том и ложность чувственного, что самосущее ему является (у меня - только как концепт, у тебя - как образ)


Чувственному явлен концепт? Поясни.




> Я: Образ миража в неконцептуальном восприятии = образ самобытия. Так?
> Образ миража в неконцептуальном восприятии безошибочен в качестве миража, но ложен в качестве отражения действительной пальмы?


Да





> Т.е. у тебя один и тот же неконцептуальный образ - и образ миража, и образ отражения действительной пальмы?!


Нет. Он не отражает действительную пальму.







> Воображение - концептуальное придумывание. Две луны, воспринимаемые неконцептуально, придуманы?


Да. Неконцептуально воспринимается только образ






> Образ самосущего кувшина определяется как "самосущий кувшин" - это приписывание?


Да, это приписывание.





> Т,е. при неконцептуальном восприятии образа кувшина кувшин, явленный в этом образе, пуст от самосущего. Так? А потом, при воссоздании ментальным, этому кувшину конц. приписывается самосущность?


Да, верно.



> Я: Вот у не-святого возникает образ-отражение несамосущего кувшина. Почему ты это называешь "ложной реальностью, явленностью самосущего, образом самосущего", если кувшин, явленный в образе, не самосущий?[


Потому, что образ не соответствует реальности.



> Т.е. ты согласен, что у не-святого возникает образ-отражение несамосущего кувшина?


Других кувшинов, кроме как самосущих, нет. Согласен.




> А про третий критерий забыл? как кувшин существует, и как он ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ
> 
> —[Мы] считаем условно существующим то, что
> ...
> *неуязвимо для логики, правильно исследую-
> щей реальность, т.е. [отвечающей на вопрос]: «Есть
> самобытие или нет?»* А противоположное считаем
> несуществующим.


Явление образа самосущего неуязвимо для логики.





> Взрыв мозга!!! :-)


Соглашайся, или возражай.  





> А какая разница? Речь ведь идет об определении образа, а не объекта способа восприятия-признавания.
> 1. Определение самобытийного кувшина, явленного в образе, как самобытийного кувшина, не является ложным определением.


Не является, если добавить, что оно явлено ложному чувственному.
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________




> Пример с кирпичами - только пример. Пусть и электроны, составляющие эти кирпичи, также будут кирпичного цвета (т.е. будут способными вызвать восприятие кирпичного цвета).


Определись, электроны кирпичного цвета, или не кирпичного, но способны вызывать такой чувственный образ?







> Что неверно?
> Аргумент (самобытие не существует) не обоснован? Думаешь, самобытие существует?
> Охвата нет? Думаешь, если нечто не существует, оно не охватывается тем, что это нечто в качестве ложного отрицается анализом? Т.е. думаешь, несуществующее не обязательно отрицается анализом в качестве ложного? Ну приведи пример несуществующего, которое не отрицается анализом в качестве ложного


.

Привожу пример несуществующего, которое не отрицается АА в качестве ложного- самобытие.





> Много раз писал - признаю видимый и воспринимаемый неконцептуально кувшин, без "единого" (в качестве основы явления кувшина, которая условно называется "кувшином").
> признаю чувственно воспринимаемый кувшин - единое (в качестве концепта кувшина - результата чувственного восприятия).
> Видимый единый кувшин - не признаю, т.к. единое не видится.


Ты признаешь, что делимый кувшин видим?  





> младенец не понимает, что он видит именно кувшин (не знает что это), но он может видеть кувшин (основу явления кувшина) и воспринимать кувшин концептуально (как единое) без наименования.


Ты признаешь, что кувшин видим, или нет?

----------


## Dron

> Предлагаю наложить на Дрона епитимью :-)
> Освоить дуйру, лориг и комм. к ним: "Ум и знание". Сборник лекций геше-лхарамбы Чжамьян Кенцзэ по учебнику Кунчен Жамьян Шадбы "Золотое ожерелье прекрасных Учений, проясняющих некоторые наставления [относительно] ума и ведания (ведания ума)". Перевод: Крапивина Р. Н. Изд-во С.-Петербургского университета, 2005


Это отличная вещь. Вопрос только в том, понял ли ты, что там излагается теория познания сватантриков, а не прасангиков.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Потому что у прасангиков не может быть теории познания.

----------


## Dron

> Потому что у прасангиков не может быть теории познания.


Поясните.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Поясните.


Прасангики же не выдумывают какие-то теории-шмеории и не заимствуют оные у мудрецов-хвилософов?
Что принято в миру (наивный реализм), с тем они и должны согласиться. Условно.

----------


## Dron

> Прасангики же не выдумывают какие-то теории-шмеории и не заимствуют оные у мудрецов-хвилософов?
> Что принято в миру (наивный реализм), с тем они и должны согласиться. Условно.


Ну вот, разве у них нет условной теории познания?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну вот, разве у них нет условной теории познания?


Это не их теория, а "воззрение" пастухов, гончаров и др.

----------


## Dron

> Это не их теория, а "воззрение" пастухов, гончаров и др.


Пастухи не принимают свою теорию условно. 
Это теория прасангиков.

----------


## Нико

> Потому что у прасангиков не может быть теории познания.


А что у них есть тогда?

----------


## Нико

> Это не их теория, а "воззрение" пастухов, гончаров и др.


Чандракирти был пастухом или гончаром? Напомните, я что-то забыла.......

----------


## Нико

> Сборник лекций геше-лхарамбы Чжамьян Кенцзэ по учебнику Кунчен Жамьян Шадбы "Золотое ожерелье прекрасных Учений, проясняющих некоторые наставления [относительно] ума и ведания (ведания ума)". Перевод: Крапивина Р. Н. Изд-во С.-Петербургского университета, 2005
> Донец А. М. "Базовая система дхармических категорий буддийских философов Центральной Азии", Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2009
> Донец А. М. "Структура дхармы в свете принципа срединности", Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2010
> (эти две на дхарма.ру еще есть)
> Донец А. М. "Учение о верном познании в философии мадхъямики-прасангики"


А других источников у Вас нет и не предвидится?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Пастухи не принимают свою теорию условно. 
> Это теория прасангиков.


Теория прасангиков--в том, чтобы условно соглашаться с пастухами  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Чандракирти был пастухом или гончаром? Напомните, я что-то забыла.......


Неважно, кем он был. Важно--к чему призывал.

----------


## Нико

> Неважно, кем он был. Важно--к чему призывал.


А к чему?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Не спорить с миром.

----------

Сергей Ч (28.04.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Теория прасангиков--в том, чтобы условно соглашаться с пастухами


Денис, вы всех убедили, что у них теория есть.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Денис, вы всех убедили, что у них теория есть.


Это не теория познания, а методологическая позиция: не спорить с пастухами и на халяву пользоваться обывательским языком, чтобы больше сил осталось на созерцание пустоты.

----------

Джнянаваджра (06.05.2013), Сергей Ч (28.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Это не теория познания, а методологическая позиция: не спорить с пастухами и на халяву пользоваться обывательским языком, чтобы больше сил осталось на созерцание пустоты.


Спасибо, я впишу это в шестую главу "Перлов от БФ". Книга уже почти находится на грани издания. ))))

----------


## Dron

> Это не теория познания, а методологическая позиция: не спорить с пастухами и на халяву пользоваться обывательским языком, чтобы больше сил осталось на созерцание пустоты.


Денис, там все немного тяжелее. Там потом доказывается верность восприятия всего как мандалы.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Денис, там все немного тяжелее. Там потом доказывается верность восприятия всего как мандалы.


Где "там", в позднейшем аддоне? Мандала не входит в обязательный комплект прасангики по Наг.-Чандр.

----------


## Dron

> Где "там", в позднейшем аддоне? Мандала не входит в обязательный комплект прасангики по Наг.-Чандр.


Зато входит в возможный.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Видимо, для существ с высшими способностями.

----------


## Dron

Для всех

----------


## Нико

> Не спорить с миром.


Это не единственный аргумент прасангиков. )))))

----------


## Dron

Это вообще не аргумент прасангиков.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Для всех


Зачем? фиксили какой-то недостаток?

----------


## Нико

> Это вообще не аргумент прасангиков.


Нет, один из их аргументов. Блин, нет цитаты под рукой....

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это не единственный аргумент прасангиков. )))))


Аргумент??

----------


## Нико

Теория прасангиков--в том, чтобы условно соглашаться с пастухами  :Smilie: 

Вы слишком примитизируете.

----------


## Нико

> Аргумент??


Да, АРГУМЕНТ

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Теория прасангиков--в том, чтобы условно соглашаться с пастухами 
> 
> Вы слишком примитизируете.


Это всё, что у них сначала было по части теории познания. Потом, в Тибете, уже понакрутили. В частности, появилась тема эпичной борьбы прасангиков со сватантриками, от которой якобы дрожала земля бхаратская.

----------


## Dron

> Зачем? фиксили какой-то недостаток?


Не понял вас. Радио фонит, еще раз повторите.

----------


## Dron

> Это всё, что у них сначала было по части теории познания. Потом, в Тибете, уже понакрутили.


Неважно, кто и когда накрутил, важно- подходит или нет.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Неважно, кто и когда накрутил, важно- подходит или нет.


37 страниц подходит, да.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да, АРГУМЕНТ


Аргумент--это довод в пользу утверждения.

----------


## Dron

> 37 страниц подходит, да.


Не делайте из чисел культа.

----------


## Нико

> то всё, что у них сначала было по части теории познания. Потом, в Тибете, уже понакрутили. В частности, появилась тема эпичной борьбы прасангиков со сватантриками, от которой якобы дрожала земля бхаратская


И на Вас лично это возымело какое-то воздействие?

----------


## Нико

> Аргумент--это довод в пользу утверждения


Конечно. Прасангики не только отрицателями были, но и утверждателями.

----------

Германн (04.05.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И на Вас лично это возымело какое-то воздействие?


Да, нашел лулзы.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Конечно. Прасангики не только отрицателями были, но и утверждателями.


В пользу какого же утверждения приводился аргумент "не спорить с миром"? : )

----------


## Нико

> В пользу какого же утверждения приводился аргумент "не спорить с миром"? : )


В пользу упорядочения пустоты от самобытия и взаимозависимого возникновения вещей.. Т.е. две истины

----------

Германн (04.05.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Нет слов.

----------


## Dron

> Нет слов.


В это вечер с нами художник, друзья.

----------

Германн (04.05.2013)

----------


## Ильят

> Образ самосущего не отрицается АА, поскольку образ не самосущий.


Образ самосущего не отрицается АА, но противоречит АА?




> За пределами концепта имеется кувшин, так в миру считается. Согласен?


Что так считается в миру - согласен.
Но при исследовании (установлении достоверного - абс. и отн. - без их противоречий):
Этот кувшин:
1. либо только концепт - без малейшего даже намека на наличие какого-то подобного кувшина за пределами концепта,
2. либо за пределами концепта имеется хоть что-то единое, цельное, одно, единый предмет познания, на который, условно говоря, "накладывается" концепт кувшина.
Ты, согласившись с тем, что единый сам кувшин воспринимается глазами и неконцептуальным восприятием, согласился со 2 вариантом. Тогда как МП соглашается только с 1 вариантом.




> Могут быть установлены, а как же. Ведь ты же установил, только что?


Вопрос не в простом установлении (вода в мираже тоже установлена), а в установленном как условно существующее, где условно существующее не противоречит АА, а у тебя условно существующее получается независимым от АА (неотносящимся к АА).




> Существование Антарктиды может быть установлено любым, ее увидевшим, вне зависимости от того, знает ли он про три критерия, или нет. И это будет верное установление.


Опять про простое установление... И вода в мираже установлена видящим ее. Антарктида будет верно установлена. Но почему ты не пишешь полностью - суть обсуждаемого: "_Антарктида может быть установлена как условно существующее любым, ее увидевшим, вне зависимости от того, знает ли он про три критерия, или нет. И это будет верное установление условно существующего любым, ее увидевшим, вне зависимости от того, знает ли он про три критерия, или нет_"? Не пишешь так, потому что знаешь, что будешь не прав, будешь противоречить Ламриму.




> Нет. Он имел ввиду вещи.


А ты пишешь: _Образ самосущего_.




> Да?)))) Так прямо и установлены- "без самобытия"?) ЧУвственно? Ну, тогда ништяк)))


А зачем кавычки?
Звук в неконцептуальном восприятии санкхьяика устанавливается как постоянный или непостоянный?

"Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов":
Если [нечто] является умом, постигающим непосредственным восприятием кувшин, [оно] охватывается видением всего, тождественного по субстанции [в качестве] нераздельного по реализации с кувшином (bum pa dang grub bde dbyer med kyi rdzas gcig pa), но, если [нечто] является таковым, [оно] не охватывается концептуальным [познанием] всего, тождественного по субстанции [в качестве] нераздельного по реализации с кувшином, так как непостоянство кувшина является тождественным по субстанции [в качестве] нераздельного по реализации с кувшином, однако, если [нечто] является умом, постигающим непосредственным восприятием кувшин, [оно] не охватывается постижением непостоянства кувшина. Например, хотя *непостоянство звука и явлено* в сознании слышимого (nyan shes), воспринимающем-признающем звук, [которое имеется] в потоке индивида, признающего (khas len pa) постоянство звука, но [это сознание] не является постигающим непостоянство звука.

Для чувственного сознания достаточно восприятия образа для установления вещи. А образ звука явлен вместе с его непостоянством даже признающему постоянство звука.
Также и с самобытием - кувшин явлен неконцептуальному уму обывателя без самобытия.




> НЕ согласен.Установлен образ двух лун, а не две луны.


Так почему же Цонкапа в той цитате не написал, как у тебя: "установленные ими образы вещей (или образы самобытия) условно существуют..., а кажущиеся им вещи (или самобытие) даже условно не существует"? У тебя есть разделение на ошибочный образ - две луны, и на отсутствие двух лун, а у Цонкапы нет никакого разделения. Ясно сказано: Установленные ими *вещи* условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Нет у Цонкапы никакого самобытия при чувственном восприятии вещей. Самобытие - отдельный от вещей объект чувственного восприятия, приписанный вещам концептуально.

Итого:
В этой цитате:
"Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой. Но то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует"
Цонкапа говорит о вещах, не разделяя их на сами вещи (которые, если понимаются как самобытие, могут и не существовать) и на образы вещей (которые, даже если понимаются как образы самобытия, автоматом условно существуют). Пример с двумя лунами и твой ответ на него подтверждает, что, если бы Цонкапа под "вещами" имел в виду самобытие (и его образ), то он не мог бы написать цитату так, как написал, а разделил бы эти "вещи" - самобытие - на отсутствующее - самобытие - и существующее - образ самобытия.
Отсюда ясно, что не имел он в виду и образ самобытия. И ты с этим согласен.
Следует, цитату надо понимать так:
"Ум, определяющий форму, звук и прочее,—это шесть неискаженных сознаний: зрительное и прочие. Установленные ими вещи установлены ими без самобытия и поэтому условно существуют, поэтому не отрицаются логикой в двух видах - отн. и абс. - два последних критерия условно существующего. Но то, что представляется по заблуждению, отсутствует даже условно, ибо неведение приписывает вещам самосущее бытие, а такое бытие даже условно не существует"
Теперь, если концептуальное неведение - приписывание самобытия - является отдельным от чувственного восприятия, то чувственное восприятие нельзя назвать ошибающимся. Однако оно названо ошибающимся. Следует, концептуальное неведение - приписывание самобытия - является "продолжением" концептуального определения воспринятого, которое является составной частью чувственного восприятия. Это соответствует миру, где считают, что чувственно воспринимают конкретный определенный единый кувшин, и соответствует многократно описанному в буддийских текстах (например, Ньяябинду Дхармакирти).




> Чувственному явлен концепт? Поясни.


Сколько ж можно? Результат чувственного восприятия - получение представления о конкретном предмете (концепт), т.е. концептуальное определение. Всё вместе называется "чув. воспр."

Образ миража в неконцептуальном восприятии безошибочен в качестве миража, но ложен в качестве *отражения* действительной пальмы?



> Да





> Нет. Он *не отражает* действительную пальму.


То "да", то "нет". Определись.

Он не отражает действительную пальму = он (образ миража) не существует в качестве образа пальмы. Образ пальмы и образ миража - разные, не одновременны. Воспринимается только один образ - либо миража, либо пальмы.
Вообще, давай перейдем на правильное толкование примера с миражом - не "пальма", а "вода", т.к. образ миража походит на воду (переливается в лучах солнца) и потому вызывает ложное концепт. определение (приписывание) воды. Пальма тут не к месту.
Если образ миража конц. определяется как "мираж" - верное определение, познание. Если образ миража конц. определяется как "вода" - ложное определение (приписывание), не верное познание.
Я просто показываю тебе бессмысленность твоего примера с миражом. В неконцептуально воспринимаемом образе миража (кувшина) нет никакой воды (самобытия). Ошибка - в концептуальном определении образа.

Смотри, ты опять пишешь:



> Концептуальное приписывание миражу существования в качестве *отражения* действительной пальмы.


А в следующем сообщении:



> Нет. Он не отражает действительную пальму.


Либо приписывает концепт и не отражает. Либо отражает и не приписывает.
С тобой невозможно!!! :-)

Воображение - концептуальное придумывание. Две луны, воспринимаемые неконцептуально, придуманы?



> Да.


Две луны, воспринимаемые неконцептуально (только как образ, разумеется), воспринимаются концептуально?

Образ самосущего кувшина определяется как "самосущий кувшин" - это приписывание?



> Да, это приписывание.


Образ кувшина определяется как "кувшин" - это тоже приписывание и ложное определение?

1. Определение самобытийного кувшина, явленного в образе, как самобытийного кувшина, не является ложным определением.



> Не является


Смотри, ты только что назвал приписыванием (ложным определением) определение образа самосущего кувшина как "самосущего кувшина". И тут же согласился, что определение самобытийного кувшина, явленного в образе, как самобытийного кувшина, не является ложным определением. Два противоположных утверждения!!!

Т,е. при неконцептуальном восприятии образа кувшина кувшин, явленный в этом образе, пуст от самосущего. Так? А потом, при воссоздании ментальным, этому кувшину конц. приписывается самосущность?



> Да, верно.


И я с этим согласен. Ну а где и зачем тут неконцептуальное восприятие самосущего (кувшина)?

Я: Вот у не-святого возникает образ-отражение несамосущего кувшина. Почему ты это называешь "ложной реальностью, явленностью самосущего, образом самосущего", если кувшин, явленный в образе, не самосущий?[



> Потому, что образ не соответствует реальности.


Еще раз:
*образ-отражение несамосущего кувшина* - не соответствует реальности? Т.е. в реальности кувшин самосущий, что ли?

Т.е. ты согласен, что у не-святого возникает образ-отражение несамосущего кувшина?



> Других кувшинов, кроме как самосущих, нет. Согласен.


Я - про образ-отражение несамосущего кувшина, а ты - про самосущие кувшины. Кувшины-то как раз несамосущие... Ничего не понимаю...




> Явление образа самосущего неуязвимо для логики.


Но ты же согласился, что явлен образ несамосущего! Ничего не понимаю...




> Соглашайся, или возражай.





> У не святого возникает образ несамосущего кувшина. Ведь других кувшинов, кроме как несамосущих, нет, верно? Так что такой образ вполне может считаться образом -отражением несамосущего кувшина. Это верно относительно того, что принято в мире. Хотя сам не святой об этом вообще может не знать. Иными словами - не важно, что думают являющиеся верному с т.з. мира чувственному не святые. Да и животные. И нараки. И боги.


Согласен.




> Они видят образы, которые принято считать отражением пустых вещей. Точка.


Кем принято считать отражением *пустых* вещей? Не святыми, не знающими о пустоте?




> В то же время, сам образ является ему как самосущий


Только что образ был несамосущим (несамосущим кувшином), а сейчас уже - самосущим?! Как так-то?
Является образ кувшина - либо самосущего, либо несамосущего. Явление образа - значит только одно: явление того, что явлено в образе - кувшина, например. Нет никакого явления образа, отдельного от явления того, что явлено в образе. Когда ты пишешь: "образ кувшина явлен как самосущий", это значит только одно: "образ кувшина явлен как образ самосущего кувшина" и ничего более. Поэтому весьма удивительны твои фразы, типа "кувшин явлен в образе как несамосущий, а этот образ явлен как самосущий". Всё равно что сказать "в образе явлена белая раковина, а этот образ явлен как черное". 




> Определись, электроны кирпичного цвета, или не кирпичного, но способны вызывать такой чувственный образ?


Я же уже определился:
Пусть и электроны, составляющие эти кирпичи, также будут кирпичного цвета (т.е. будут способными вызвать восприятие кирпичного цвета).
То, что способно вызвать восприятие кирпичного цвета, разве не имеет кирпичного цвета?




> Привожу пример несуществующего, которое не отрицается АА в качестве ложного- самобытие.


Тогда почитай Ламрим (на всякий случай: самобытие может быть только ложным и не может быть истинным):

Потом, осознав, что избавление от эгоцентричес-
кого воззрения зависит от появления мудрости—по-
нимания отсутствия самости, воображаемой из-за
этого [воззрения], видим, что требуется *отрицание
самости*.

А если не считаете, что они несовместимы, то нет
никакого подлинного основания утверждать, что *ло-
гика отрицания самобытия*—без всякой нужды при-
совокупления к отрицаемому любой характеристи-
ки—отрицает возникновение, прекращение, «свя-
занность», Освобождение и прочее.

В противном случае, зачем же говорить, что
*логика отрицания самосущего* отрицает простое суще-
ствование, возникновение, прекращение и прочее?!

Это утверждение не отличается
от мнения [расширяющих объект отрицания]—что
*логика отрицания самобытия* отрицает причины и
следствия.

То есть *[Буддапалита] отрицает самосущее*, кото-
рое утверждают реалисты

Итак, если различать четверку: самобытие и бы-
тие, не-самобытие и небытие,—то избавимся от бес-
численных ложных понятий и не примем *доводы
отрицания самобытия* за отрицание просто суще-
ствования.

И т.д.




> Ты признаешь, что делимый кувшин видим?


Что значит "делимый"? Множество частей кувшина видимо.




> Ты признаешь, что кувшин видим, или нет?


Уже много раз писал - да.

----------


## Ильят

> Это отличная вещь. Вопрос только в том, понял ли ты, что там излагается теория познания сватантриков, а не прасангиков.


Там излагаются много теорий - от саутрантиков до читтаматринов. Некоторые моменты из них совпадают с МП, некоторые - нет. Если будешь изучать - разберешься.

----------


## Ильят

> А других источников у Вас нет и не предвидится?


Для Дрона пока достаточно

----------


## Ильят

Dron

Напомню, что "восприятие образа" - это когда сознание глаза, например, принимает вид того (отражает то), что воспринято глазом. Если нет случайных (преходящих, временных) причин ошибочности, то этот вид - точная копия увиденного глазами, без каких-либо добавлений или убавлений.

rnam pa (gzugs brnyan), akara - вид (образ, репрезентация) – кроме Вайбхашики: промежуточный фактор, принимаемый сознанием в процессе познания, через посредство которого осуществляется чувственное познание внешних предметов. Имеет двойственную природу: с одной стороны, сознание является в нем как объект (yul snang), принимая вид воспринимаемого (gzung rnam, grahyakara), а с другой – является в качестве самого себя (rang snang), принимая вид воспринимающего ('dzin rnam, grahakakara). Поэтому у каждого познания выделяют две стороны (cha) – характеризующуюся направленностью вовне (kha phyir lta'i cha) и характеризующуюся направленностью вовнутрь (kha nang lta'i cha).

Поэтому "восприятие образа" кувшина - это сознание глаза, принявшее вид кувшина. И нет никакого образа кувшина, отдельного от кувшина, явленного в образе. Восприятие образа кувшина = восприятие кувшина, явленного в образе. Восприятие образа самосущего\несамосущего кувшина = восприятие самосущего\несамосущего кувшина, явленного в образе = восприятие самосущего\несамосущего образа кувшина.
Поэтому говорить, что *образ несамосущего кувшина* _(= несамосущий кувшин, явленный в образе = явленный несамосущий (несамосущим) образ кувшина)_ *явлен как самосущий* _(явлен как самосущий кувшин = самосущий кувшин, явленный в образе = явленный самосущий (самосущим) образ кувшина)_ - полная нелепица.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Если некто согласен, что нечто, воспринятое чувственно, потом концептуально определяется, то что такое то, что воспринято чувственно и потом концептуально определяется? Это и будет "образ".


То, что воспринято чувственно - причина. Концептуально распознанный образ – следствие. По- вашему причина = следствие?



> Если чувственно ничего не воспринимается, то и определять нечего, тогда и чувственного познания нет. С относительной т.з. это - нигилизм (bskur 'debs).


Все верно нет причины, нет и следствия. Причем здесь нигилизм? Отрицать беспричинное следствие – нигилизм?




> Что значит "смешан с постоянством"? Он либо постоянный, либо непостоянный.
> 
> Вы хотите сказать, что если нечто является определяемым концептуально, оно охватывается постоянным?


Да



> Тогда приходим к тому, что кувшин является постоянным, так как является определяемым концептуально.


Не так. Правильно:  «… кувшин, определяемый вами как существующий»,  далее по тексту.




> Аргумент обоснован, а с охватыванием вы согласны.
> Если вы согласны, что кувшин является постоянным, тогда приходим к тому, что:
> кувшин не является dngos po (vastu), так как является постоянным. Согласие невозможно.


Правильно: Если вы согласны, что кувшин определенный мною как существующий, является постоянным, тогда приходим к тому, что: кувшин, определенный мною как существующий, не является соответствующим реальности, так как является постоянным. Согласен.




> Кроме того, неконцептуально воспринимаемый образ не может определяться концептуально, так как в него "входит" ('jug) неконцептуальный обладатель объекта (yul can, visayin). А концептуальный обладатель объекта "входит" только в концепты.


Согласен. Поэтому никакого не концептуально воспринимаемого образа не существует.
Или вы отказываетесь от заявленного вами ранее, что чувственное восприятие не определяет, существует или нет, но последующее определение концептуально?





> Кроме того:
> Кувшин, воспринятый чувственно; его определение как кувшина является относительно достоверным, так как он в качестве объекта способа восприятия-признавания существует.


См. первый абзац.




> Я согласен, что самобытие воспринимается чувственно.
> Самобытие; оно не является воспринимаемым неконцептуально, так как оно не существует помимо его концептуального признавания


Так вы отказываетесь от ранее заявленного вами, что чувственное восприятие не концептуально?
Если нет, то как ваше чувственное восприятие самобытия согласуется с вашим последующим, что самобытие не воспринимается не концептуально?
Если да, то тогда самобытие существует с относительной точки зрения, так как воспринятое чувственно, оно оно является  последующим концептуально признаваемым.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Аргумент--это довод в пользу утверждения.


А опровергающий вывод не аргумент?

----------


## Ильят

> То, что воспринято чувственно - причина. Концептуально распознанный образ – следствие. По- вашему причина = следствие?


Причина не = следствие. Поэтому на основании наличия следствия можно установить наличие причины.




> Все верно нет причины, нет и следствия. Причем здесь нигилизм? Отрицать беспричинное следствие – нигилизм?


Но следствие-то есть. Определяющее познание и определенное есть. Отрицание этого и его причины - нигилизм.

Вы хотите сказать, что если нечто является определяемым концептуально, оно охватывается постоянным?



> Да





> Не так. Правильно:  «… кувшин, определяемый вами как существующий»,  далее по тексту.


Сначала было "да". Теперь уточнения. В вашем сообщении #682  не указано уточнений:



> определяемый так образ всегда будет смешан с постоянством


Диспут был составлен на ваше сообщение #682  и вы согласились, что если нечто является определяемым концептуально, оно охватывается постоянным.




> Правильно: Если вы согласны, что кувшин определенный мною как существующий, является постоянным, тогда приходим к тому, что: кувшин, определенный мною как существующий, не является соответствующим реальности, так как является постоянным. Согласен.


Трудно понять, что вы имеете в виду... Что значит "реальность" и соответствие ей?




> Согласен. Поэтому никакого не концептуально воспринимаемого образа не существует.


Почему "поэтому"? Просто каждый обладатель объекта - конц. и неконц. входит в свой объект - конц. и неконц., соответственно.

Если вы согласны, что никакого не концептуально воспринимаемого образа не существует, тогда приходим к тому, что никакого концептуального определения не существует, так как его причина - не концептуально воспринимаемый образ - не существует.




> Так вы отказываетесь от ранее заявленного вами, что чувственное восприятие не концептуально?


Под "чувственным восприятием" может пониматься чисто чувственное, без концепт. определения, а может - с концептуальным определением.




> Если нет, то как ваше чувственное восприятие самобытия согласуется с вашим последующим, что самобытие не воспринимается не концептуально?


Самобытие не воспринимается не концептуально, так как приписывается концептуально во время конц. определения воспринятого. Все вместе называется "чув. восприятием".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А опровергающий вывод не аргумент?


Аргумент. И?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Аргумент. И?


Аргумент не обязательно довод в пользу утверждения.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Причина не = следствие. Поэтому на основании наличия следствия можно установить наличие причины.


Согласен. Поэтому в нашем случае следствие=образ, но воспринятое чувственно=причина и соответственно не образ.



> Но следствие-то есть. Определяющее познание и определенное есть. Отрицание этого и его причины - нигилизм.


Откуда взялось следствие!? Ведь чувственного восприятия= причина, нет. И потом отсутствие воспринятого чувственного это ваш тезис:



> *Сообщение от Ильят:* Если чувственно ничего не воспринимается, то и определять нечего, тогда и чувственного познания нет. С относительной т.з. это - нигилизм (bskur 'debs).


я такого не утверждал. Я утверждал только то, что нет чувственно воспринимаемого образа, похоже, вы настолько зациклены на образе, что делаете из этого вывод о полном отсутствии воспринятого чувственно.



> Вы хотите сказать, что если нечто является определяемым концептуально, оно охватывается постоянным?
> Сначала было "да". Теперь уточнения. В вашем сообщении #682 не указано уточнений:


По-моему, там все предельно ясно сказано.



> № 682. *Сообщение от Пилигримм:* …Когда вы собираетесь утверждать существование образа в чувственном восприятии, вы должны быть готовы к тому, что вас попросят это обосновать…


Потом, это вы ввели в рассмотрение «кувшин», теперь, в связи со сказанным вами выше, есть необходимость уточнить
1. Кувшин, введенный вами в рассмотрение = образ
2. Кувшин, введенный вами в рассмотрение = объект.
3. Образ кувшина = объект кувшин
По поводу 1 и 3 в сообщении №682 сказано предельно ясно. Поскольку № 2 мною не вводился, уточнение вполне приемлемо.



> Диспут был составлен на ваше сообщение #682 и вы согласились, что если нечто является определяемым концептуально, оно охватывается постоянным.


Я и сейчас с этим согласен.



> Трудно понять, что вы имеете в виду... Что значит "реальность" и соответствие ей?


Реальность такова, что кувшин:
1. Не существует истинно.
2. Представляет собой соответствующие друг другу взаимозависимые причину и следствие.
3. Его наименование соответствует принятому в миру.



> Почему "поэтому"? Просто каждый обладатель объекта - конц. и неконц. входит в свой объект - конц. и неконц., соответственно.


Потому что причина не = следствие и вы с этим согласились.



> Если вы согласны, что никакого не концептуально воспринимаемого образа не существует, тогда приходим к тому, что никакого концептуального определения не существует, так как его причина - не концептуально воспринимаемый образ - не существует.


Не понимаю, почему вы продолжаете настаивать, что воспринятое чувственно= причина= следствию=последующему концептуальному распознаванию образа.



> Под "чувственным восприятием" может пониматься чисто чувственное, без концепт. определения, а может - с концептуальным определением.


Не может. Это разные восприятия, у их объектов разные обладатели. 



> *Сообщение от ИльяТ:* Кроме того, неконцептуально воспринимаемый образ не может определяться концептуально, так как в него "входит" ('jug) неконцептуальный обладатель объекта (yul can, visayin). А концептуальный обладатель объекта "входит" только в концепты.





> Самобытие не воспринимается не концептуально, так как приписывается концептуально во время конц. определения воспринятого. Все вместе называется "чув. восприятием"


Если вы согласились с чувственным восприятием самобытия то по-вашему получается, что чувственное восприятие всегда концептуально?
Вы отказываетесь от утверждаемого вами ранее:
- Чувственное восприятие не концептуально;
- существования чисто чувственного восприятия?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Аргумент не обязательно довод в пользу утверждения.


Прасанга из утверждения Х служит доводом в пользу утверждения "неверно, что Х".

----------


## Ильят

> Согласен. Поэтому в нашем случае следствие=образ, но воспринятое чувственно=причина и соответственно не образ.


А ранее вы писали: "Концептуально распознанный образ – следствие"... А теперь пишете "в нашем случае следствие=образ". Пожалуйста, почитайте умные книги о процессе восприятие-определения и о разных образах - неконцептуальном и концептуальном.




> Откуда взялось следствие!?


из причины




> Ведь чувственного восприятия= причина, нет.


Почему?




> И потом отсутствие воспринятого чувственного это ваш тезис: "Если чувственно ничего не воспринимается, то и определять нечего, тогда и чувственного познания нет. С относительной т.з. это - нигилизм (bskur 'debs)".


Тезис, начинающийся со слова "если"? Удивительно... Здесь мой тезис: "С относительной т.з. это (отрицание существующего) - нигилизм (bskur 'debs)"




> я такого не утверждал. Я утверждал только то, что нет чувственно воспринимаемого образа, похоже, вы настолько зациклены на образе, что делаете из этого вывод о полном отсутствии воспринятого чувственно.


Спросил бы вас "а что является являющимся объектом чувственного восприятия", но лучше вы почитайте умные книги :-)




> Потому что причина не = следствие и вы с этим согласились.


"никакого не концептуально воспринимаемого образа не существует, потому что причина (неконцептуально воспринимаемый образ), которой не существует, не = следствие (концептуальное определение образа в виде отпечатка) и вы с этим согласились".
Отличное умозаключение! :-)




> Не понимаю, почему вы продолжаете настаивать, что воспринятое чувственно= причина= следствию=последующему концептуальному распознаванию образа.


Потому что надо изучать умные книги.
Воспринятое чувственно здесь - неконцептуальный образ = *причина - не = следствию* - последующему концептуальному распознаванию отпечатка, оставленного неконцептуальным образом, т.е. неконцептуальный образ = причина - не = следствию - концепту.




> Не может. Это разные восприятия, у их объектов разные обладатели.


Пожалуйста, почитайте умные книги.
Признак чувственного восприятия:
"непосредственное [восприятие], которое рождается, опираясь на органы чувств обладателя чувственного, служащих его собственным специфическим хозяин-условием (преобладающим условием)".
Под этот признак подпадают оба вида восприятия. У обоих видов восприятия - одинаковый объект - внешняя данность (за искл. некоторых видов ложного) и ее отражение - неконцептуальный образ (отражение верное или не совсем). Одинаковый объект => одинаковый обладатель. А последующее конц. определение в признаке чувственного восприятия не упоминается. Без последующего конц. определения чувственное восприятие будет только неопределяющим воспринятое - только умом, не определяющим явленное (snang la ma nges pa'i blo) - одним из пяти видов неявляющегося верным познанием. Тогда как признается существование чувственного восприятия - верного познания (dbang po'i mngon sum tshad ma, indriyapratyaksa pramana), чей признак соответствует вышеприведенному с добавкой:
"не обманывается в своем явном предмете рассмотрения, являющемся объектом способа восприятия-признавания", где наличие объекта способа восприятия-признавания ('dzin stangs kyi yul, grahakavisaya) подразумевает наличие способа восприятия-признавания ('dzin stangs), который имеется лишь при концептуальном определении.
Кроме того, и ложное чувственное имеет способ восприятия-признавания - ложный, т.к. ошибается в своем объекте способа восприятия-признавания.
По-вашему получается, что чувственное восприятие - либо только ум, не определяющий явленное, либо только определяющее познание (ложное или верное).
Тогда как чувственное восприятие подразделяется на пять: от чувственного непосредственного восприятия, воспринимающего-признающего [видимое] чувственное (gzugs 'dzin pa'i de), до чувственного непосредственного [восприятия], воспринимающего-признающего осязаемое (reg bya 'dzin pa'i dbang mngon). 
В свою очередь каждое из них существует *в трех [подвидах]*: верное познание, послепознание (bcad shes) и ум, не определяющий явленное (snang la ma nges kyi bLo).

Пожалуйста, почитайте умные книги! :-)




> Если вы согласились с чувственным восприятием самобытия то по-вашему получается, что чувственное восприятие всегда концептуально?


Всегда, *когда чувственное восприятие воспринимает самобытие*, оно концептуально, так как восприятие самобытия связано с признаваемым объектом (zhen yul), а он имеется исключительно у конц. ума.
rtog pa, kalpana - концептуальное познание (мышление) - *ведание признаваемого*, воспринимающее-признающее [благодаря] возможности соединить звук со смыслом (sgra don 'dres rung du 'dzin pa'i *zhen rig*)




> Вы отказываетесь от утверждаемого вами ранее:
> - Чувственное восприятие не концептуально;
> - существования чисто чувственного восприятия?


Не отказываюсь, так как есть чисто чувственное - не конц. и есть чувственное с конц. определением - тоже может называться неконцептуальным в силу его источника, причины, основы - неконцептуального восприятия.

----------


## Ильят

Переехали с Dronoм сюда: http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-3-0-00000513-000-0-0

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2013)

----------


## Yur

> Ильят, вопрос не в тему может, но все же: каковы примеры прямого непосредственного ментального восприятия? у сансарных существ.


В сансаре можно развить Шаматху . Если это удастся , можно развить ясновидение . Тогда проявится прямое ментальное восприятие . Например : друг сидит за 2000 км от нас в своей комнате и пьёт чай . По неосторожности роняет заварник на пол и тот разбивается . Мы это видим умом , напрямую . Далее звоним по сотовому и удостоверяемся " у тебя заварник точно разбился ? - Откуда ты знаешь ?! " 
Значит достигнуто такое прямое восприятие .

----------


## Yur

> Нет, я не соглашался, что двойственной явленностью в МП является разделение на субъект и объект, как в читтаматре.
> Двойственной явленностью в МП является отсутствие прямого познания сущности явленного. Со всеми Арьями, кроме Будды именно это и происходит, до, и во время чувственного восприятия. Иными словами- остаточная след убежденности в самосущем творит чувственное, подобное чувственному не Арьев. Такой тонкий и быстрый механизм.


Видимо двойственность как термин больше подходит именно Читтаматре(ум/внешний объект) . Эта двойственность , восприятие субьекта и объекта как обладающих разной сущностью , считается в этой школе неведением . 

В Прасангике тоже есть определение неведения , но другое : цепляние за видимость феноменов как независимых от умственного наименования .

Что касается чувственного восприятия в Прасангике , оно считается ложным . Все пять видов чувственного восприятия (зрение , осязание  , слух , вкус и обоняние) здесь считаются ложными . Утверждается что обект отрицания(т.е. то , что подлежит отрицанию пустотой) является всем этим пяти чувственным органам . Это одно из важнейших , неповторимых отличий Прасангики от остальных трёх философских школ буддизма .

----------

